# The 2WW Ladies - All Welcome



## leelee

Hi,

This is a group that formed from the thread 'So I guess this is my first 2WW'. We decided we should become a group as we need to breathe some fresh air into the group, and the other thread had become weighed down!

All are welcome to join!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

thanks for starting this. I've gotta cook dinner and dh is home tonight so I won't be back on until tomorrow.

Have fun!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> thanks for starting this. I've gotta cook dinner and dh is home tonight so I won't be back on until tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun!

Hi!

Thanks for visiting! Enjoy your night tonight and I'll chat to you tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi 2WW Ladies! So excited for you! :dust:

Can't wait to join you soon!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Hi 2WW Ladies! So excited for you! :dust:
> 
> Can't wait to join you soon!!

Hey Mrs JJ,

You can join us now if you want. All welcome. It doesn't matter that you are WTT! You will be TTC soon!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok, I'd love to be a part of your team!! I am so excited to start, I can't wait for my first 2WW. I've started temping already so I'll see some patterns hopefully and know what to expect and you ladies seem to be experts so what better place then here! I can't wait to see all your :bfp:s ladies!!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Ok, I'd love to be a part of your team!! I am so excited to start, I can't wait for my first 2WW. I've started temping already so I'll see some patterns hopefully and know what to expect and you ladies seem to be experts so what better place then here! I can't wait to see all your :bfp:s ladies!!!

I think it is an excellent idea to temp before you start. I wish I had thought of that!

You can pick up tips along the way from all of us!


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: 
ooh a shiny new home :happydance:
welcome mrsJJ


----------



## leelee

Swit swoo!

Loving your legs Mrs N!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: thanks!


----------



## Jeannette

Is it okay if I still check in with you ladies from time to time? :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Is it okay if I still check in with you ladies from time to time? :hugs:

Course it is! The door is open for all!

How are you hun?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies, HA found yah! :rofl:

So I'm thinking that everybody should only be in this thread a very short time!:smug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

2 weeks max! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies, HA found yah! :rofl:
> 
> So I'm thinking that everybody should only be in this thread a very short time!:smug:

Yay welcome welcome. Yes, it defo should be a short term thread!!! Wonder who will be the first person to get their :bfp: here.


----------



## Csunshine013

We need some major dust!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loulou58

Yay i found my way over!! :) 

Helloo 2WW ladies!! xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Yay i found my way over!! :)
> 
> Helloo 2WW ladies!! xxx

Hey Loulou,

How's you? And how is the CM? Hope it is still creamy!


----------



## lizzy

hi to all 2WW ladies, 
i'm new on here and have been dipping into your old thread, mind if i tag along here?
i am on cycle 3 and am trying for baby #2. Baby #1 is almost 10yrs old!

x


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> hi to all 2WW ladies,
> i'm new on here and have been dipping into your old thread, mind if i tag along here?
> i am on cycle 3 and am trying for baby #2. Baby #1 is almost 10yrs old!
> 
> x

Hi Lizzy,

Your very welcome to this team and thread. Whereabouts are you in your cycle?


----------



## loulou58

Im still creamy CMing here, had a few niggly pains still but no coloured discharge at all, and ive had a lil look around there to see too and nothing, ive had lots of cm today actually, surprising after yesterday. Im sorry for my drama queen thing, im not usually like that i was just upset and shocked!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im still creamy CMing here, had a few niggly pains still but no coloured discharge at all, and ive had a lil look around there to see too and nothing, ive had lots of cm today actually, surprising after yesterday. Im sorry for my drama queen thing, im not usually like that i was just upset and shocked!!

Don't worry about it. I would be the exact same. It was unusual, but it is all looking good for you with the temp rise and also the creamy CM again. I think you could be providing us with our first :bfp: (and I don't say that lightly!)


----------



## loulou58

Im not so hopeful, im just waiting the spotting now, i know its imininent like, in my head ive got this idea its never going to happen and last night sorta put me back into that for another month, i feel like every months going to be a massive let down now.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im not so hopeful, im just waiting the spotting now, i know its imininent like, in my head ive got this idea its never going to happen and last night sorta put me back into that for another month, i feel like every months going to be a massive let down now.

I would give anything to have your lovely temps and your spotting last night. How did you get on in the thread at 1st tri?


----------



## loulou58

Pretty positive really so i dunno why im feeling this way, a girl said she bled for 2 days at 8 and 9dpo like red blood, and then she missed her AF on its due date and got her BFP a few others mentioned spotting but mine was like a full on bleed really but only for a min or two. So kinda good i guess!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Pretty positive really so i dunno why im feeling this way, a girl said she bled for 2 days at 8 and 9dpo like red blood, and then she missed her AF on its due date and got her BFP a few others mentioned spotting but mine was like a full on bleed really but only for a min or two. So kinda good i guess!

All sounds good. It's prob better to err on the more negative side and then it will be a great surprise if you get a :bfp:. When will you test? Will you wait til Sunday? If it was implantation last night you would probably be better to wait til Sunday anyway for a line to show up.


----------



## loulou58

Af is due on Monday and i spot a few days before so if no spotting by sunday i'll have a think about trying then, i only have a boots own test that i got from a twin pack a few months ago, im the total opposite of a poas addict! I dunno how sensitve they are but i'll wait and hang on, id rather wait till aF is late if she ever is.


----------



## leelee

Well I am going to my bed!

Can't wait to see your temp in the morning. My prediction is for your temps to go up tomorrow again. I think mine will be at 97.3 or lower. If by some miracle it is even 97.4 I will be very happy. Just wishful thinking on my part though! My post-0 temps are so predictable.

Chat to you tomorrow! Have a good sleep :)


----------



## loulou58

Im gonna get to bed now too cant wait to see my temp and see how i get on!! have a nice sleep and best of luck for your temp tomorrow!!


----------



## leelee

Another rise for you Loulou! Wow, that chart is looking great!

Well my prediction about myself was wrong. My temp rose this morning. I started spotting in the evening of 10 DPO last month so it will be interesting to see what happens today. I will be on CM watch. 

Butterfly - wake up I want to see your temps!


----------



## loulou58

Aw leelee it's looking good with your rise today !! That's so exciting.!!! I was made up with mine too ima bit excited now though I should hang fire for a bit xxx


----------



## leelee

Yeah, am feeling a bit happier in myself today, although it was the exact same temp last month at 10 DP0 but no point in stressing about it today.

I'd say you found it hard to resist testing today!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ALL our temps have gone up this morning! ha ha ha

We really are the OV triplets! except only one of us has had an IB :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> ALL our temps have gone up this morning! ha ha ha
> 
> We really are the OV triplets! except only one of us has had an IB :rofl:

Brilliant - another temp rise! How are you feeling Butterfly?


----------



## loulou58

Woo we're so good!! Ov triplets are going good!!

Im so excited for us, what dpo are we today, 10? theres no way i could test that early i checked my FF and i usually start spotting cd26 or 27 so thats today and tomorrow so if it doesnt start by tomorrow then i'll allow myself to get a bit more excited!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Woo we're so good!! Ov triplets are going good!!
> 
> Im so excited for us, what dpo are we today, 10? theres no way i could test that early i checked my FF and i usually start spotting cd26 or 27 so thats today and tomorrow so if it doesnt start by tomorrow then i'll allow myself to get a bit more excited!

I will get excited if I get another temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Gotta be honest I succumbed but BFN............ but at 10dpo it's only what I expected.......... god I'm stupid! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I feel ok no SS! ha ha ha


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Gotta be honest I succumbed but BFN............ but at 10dpo it's only what I expected.......... god I'm stupid! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I feel ok no SS! ha ha ha

It's too early!!!

I have to be honest and say I was tempted this morning when I saw my temp rise but I made myself go to the toilet so I would have no FMU. What are we like!


----------



## loulou58

Im never tempted to POAS im so weird!! haha we have people on her peeing at like 7 or 8dpo and its madness lol, im all for waiting for AF me and then i'll try, im odd.


----------



## Jeannette

CONGRATULATIONS TRIPLETS on your temp rises!!! That is fantastic!!!! I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope you'll all be in first tri soon!!! :hugs:

Loulou, I remember reading that you should be able to get a :bfp: about 2-3 days after IB, so if that was it you really should be great to test on Sunday. I'm a POAS Pusher, I know. I just really want to see you all get one this month!!

Then you can be :sick: with me!


----------



## loulou58

Im a bit :sick: now, i just had me some brekkie and now my tum is rolling :(

I hope :witch: doesnt come so much!! stay away!! sunday will be test day if she doesnt start rearing her ugly head!


----------



## Mrs_N

OMG loulou, leelee and butterfly I am _loving_ your temp rises today ladies!!

You are so going to be leaving us here all along but I won't care cos I'll se so :happydance: for you all, and me and csunshine will be along to join you in a couple of weeks! :dust:

Think I'm going to have to start the OPKs earlier than predicted ie. today, cos my cervix is high and soft and I have wet cm WTH??!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im a bit :sick: now, i just had me some brekkie and now my tum is rolling :(
> 
> I hope :witch: doesnt come so much!! stay away!! sunday will be test day if she doesnt start rearing her ugly head!


Oooh, your feeling sick. That is a god symptom!

I just have cramps, but have had them on and off since 7 DPO. Also have a backache but I seem to get these before AF anyway. I keep feeling like AF is on the way. I have very little CM.

Mrs - would love to graduate with the other 2 and have yourself and CSunshine join us in a few weeks!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm excited to see your temp tomorrow leelee (yes I know it's only midday :rofl:), if it goes up I would be very excited!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> I'm excited to see your temp tomorrow leelee (yes I know it's only midday :rofl:), if it goes up I would be very excited!

Fingers crossed it will. My PMA is gone a little bit though, cos I have cramps and a backache and that seems to be normal for me at this stage.
CM. Let us know how you get on with them! Maybe AC is working her magic for you!


----------



## loulou58

Im still having creamy CM quite a bit this morning, i have felt a bit off for two days now like but i think i may be just coming down with something theres a few bugs going around so im not putting it down to a symptom really. Im hoping the cramping your getting isnt AF!! my pains have gone today, she may be gearing up for a visit in a few days here! :(


----------



## Mrs_N

I don't want to ovulate yet! we've only :sex: once and dh is now away until tuesday!
us women eh, never happy :rofl:


----------



## beaney

Hi! Can i join you ladies in the everlasting 2ww?! I'm 8 dpo but no symptoms at all (probably fairly normal at this early stage though!). I'm on 1st ttc cycle after miscarriage in Feb.

Can someone help me out on temps and cm? I've no idea what signs to look for. I've only just starting taking my temp, bit late i know as we're already ttc, but i thought it would be interesting to start especially if i get bfn this month it might help for the next months. My temps over the last few days have been 98 down to 97.7 (5 to 8 dpo). No idea what to look for with cm or how it might indicate pregnant / not pregnant. It probably wouldn't tell me much but I'm so impatient!! No sign of IB yet, which I did get with the pregnancy in January on the day AF was due. 

Good luck to everyone when it comes to the HPTs!!


----------



## leelee

Hi Beaney,

You are welcome to our little team. Ahhh - feels nice calling it a team now!

Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you with Fertility Friend? If so can you post your chart so we can have a look? I have mine under my signature so everyone can look at it and comment on it!

8 DPO - you are only 2 days behind myself, Loulou and Butterfly!


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: hi beaney, welcome to the team!
unfortunately although we all obsess over our charts and cm during the tww, neither can tell you whether you are or are not pregnant. however, if you are then some people report having plentiful creamy cm, although not always the case. with temperatures it really depends on what is normal for you - each woman's temperatures will be different in terms of the actual value, it is the pattern thats important. 
I would recommend tracking your temps in fertility friend so that you can easily see the pattern and whats going on. sorry to hear of your loss in February, hope you get your sticky bean soon. 
:dust:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies leelee invited me to join your team if thats ok with you lot??
ive heard you are all really nice friendly ladies (im creeping :)) 
been reading through your posts it all looks very promising for some of you so fingers crossed for you all!!
im nowhere near my 2ww am i still ok to join?


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi ladies leelee invited me to join your team if thats ok with you lot??
> ive heard you are all really nice friendly ladies (im creeping :))
> been reading through your posts it all looks very promising for some of you so fingers crossed for you all!!
> im nowhere near my 2ww am i still ok to join?

Yay, you made it over! A warm welcome to you! We just called ourselves the 2WW ladies because we all came over from the 2WW thread but everyone, at every stage, is welcome!

The others should be on here later and no doubt will welcome you too! Where abouts are you at with your cycle? Re: the queries you had that no-one answered, post them on here and we will try to help you out

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

ah thanks leelee it means alot to me!!
im on CD 2 hence the feeling sorry for myself!!! oops!! it was just a query about agnus castus not sure if anyone has tried it? but i started it yesterday and didnt know when to stop as not temping (i know i would get to obsessed with it) looking at how my body has been dont think im Oing so wondered if it would be ok to take till CD 14?
the other queries if had over the month are sorted now...good old google!! but the AC was a bit confussing as loads of conflicting info on the internet
thanks again x


----------



## wannabeamom

oh and does anyone know where to get tickers from? x


----------



## Mrs_N

hi wannabeamom :wave: welcome!

I have also started taking agnus castus this cycle, hope it work for both of us! what have your cycle lengths been like? you mention you are not temping - do you use OPKs or check your cm at all? i think the safest thing to do would be to take your shortest normal cycle length and subtract 16 days (upper limit of normal luteal phase) and stop taking the AC then, not sure if that makes any sense!


----------



## Mrs_N

what kind of ticker are you after?


girls I'm on a mission to get to 1000 posts tonight :happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Haha so shall we ask you lots of questions Mrs_N? 

Welcome to the new team members!! Still no spotting yet, how are you gettin on leelee? anything?


----------



## wannabeamom

hmm just tried from lillypie but didnt work!!! 
yay a AC buddy lets hope it works for us 
well my cycles have been a bit strange...i was on the depo provera for nearly 11 years so was AFless for nearly 11 years came off it may 08 and didnt have a period till april 09 so 12 years without AF 
had cycles of the following lengths 28, 32, 12, 29 but judging on my CM no O
so if i went on 28 days i would stop on CD 12 just to be on the safe side then if it decides to be a 32 dayer then just start again on CD1 if AF shows?


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> ah thanks leelee it means alot to me!!
> im on CD 2 hence the feeling sorry for myself!!! oops!! it was just a query about agnus castus not sure if anyone has tried it? but i started it yesterday and didnt know when to stop as not temping (i know i would get to obsessed with it) looking at how my body has been dont think im Oing so wondered if it would be ok to take till CD 14?
> the other queries if had over the month are sorted now...good old google!! but the AC was a bit confussing as loads of conflicting info on the internet
> thanks again x

I am on Agnus Castus. I started last month. You are meant to take it until ovulation and then stop, but if you don't know when O is then I think you are meant to take until CD14.

I would recommend temping, even if it is just for 1 month as it gives you a good indication of when you O (I was 8-9 days out before I temped) and also the length of your LP! It's up to you though, and what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Beany hope you find the answers you need the ladies here are quite helpful!

Well nothing to report today will be away from dh the next three days and wont be able to temp so will not be reporting that so I plan on starting opk on Saturday sometime? :dohh: Don't know when but sometime and will back on temping on Sunday.

Looking good with your temps Butterfly, Leelee, and Loulou hope this is your month! Mrs N and I need a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## loulou58

Yeh id deffo recommend temping as its cleared up for me this month when i Ov i usually thought it was around cd13-14 and now i know this month it was cd16 so i was 2 days out!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Haha so shall we ask you lots of questions Mrs_N?
> 
> Welcome to the new team members!! Still no spotting yet, how are you gettin on leelee? anything?

Hiya, some creamy CM now (not a lot) and cramps. The cramps are there all the time but have a tendency towards the left side. The cramps feel like day 2 of AF. Haven't had them this strong pre-AF before. How are you?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh the triplets, it's looking really good for you this month!!! 

:dust:


----------



## leelee

Mrs. JJ said:


> Oh the triplets, it's looking really good for you this month!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Mrs JJ,

Am so hoping that my temp doesn't go down tomorrow. I will be gutted if it does.


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Haha so shall we ask you lots of questions Mrs_N?
> 
> Welcome to the new team members!! Still no spotting yet, how are you gettin on leelee? anything?
> 
> Hiya, some creamy CM now (not a lot) and cramps. The cramps are there all the time but have a tendency towards the left side. The cramps feel like day 2 of AF. Haven't had them this strong pre-AF before. How are you?Click to expand...

No cramps today, just my CM like yesterday, felt a bit nauseous all afternoon still but im gonna have a bite to eat now and see if it goes, thats kinda put m y head off thinking about cramps but i havent noticed any at all. They were there all day yesterday.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Haha so shall we ask you lots of questions Mrs_N?
> 
> Welcome to the new team members!! Still no spotting yet, how are you gettin on leelee? anything?
> 
> Hiya, some creamy CM now (not a lot) and cramps. The cramps are there all the time but have a tendency towards the left side. The cramps feel like day 2 of AF. Haven't had them this strong pre-AF before. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> No cramps today, just my CM like yesterday, felt a bit nauseous all afternoon still but im gonna have a bite to eat now and see if it goes, thats kinda put m y head off thinking about cramps but i havent noticed any at all. They were there all day yesterday.Click to expand...

I wish I didn't have them. I keep thinking AF is going to arrive any minute.


----------



## loulou58

Thats why I hate cramps too cos thats what they are associated with!!
So you came on AF this day last cycle tonight? im gonna keep my fingers and legs and everything tighty crossed tonight so you dont and you get a nice lil temp rise tomorrow!!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Thats why I hate cramps too cos thats what they are associated with!!
> So you came on AF this day last cycle tonight? im gonna keep my fingers and legs and everything tighty crossed tonight so you dont and you get a nice lil temp rise tomorrow!!!

Yeah, I started spotting at around 8pm at 10 DPO last cycle. What about you? How many DPO were you when you spotted last month?

Hope we all get a rise tomorrow or a sustained temp.


----------



## loulou58

Ive spotted twice a cd26 since Jan, ive mostly started spotting on cd27 if its not been the 26th. So im nervous for tomorrows and my temps definately!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Ive spotted twice a cd26 since Jan, ive mostly started spotting on cd27 if its not been the 26th. So im nervous for tomorrows and my temps definately!!

It will be very interesting to see what tomorrow brings.....

Am on AF watch. Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## loulou58

dont prod about any though! we dont want to encourage anything!! lol


----------



## beaney

Hi again. Thanks for your lovely welcomes - am looking forward to going through these waiting times with you!!

Talking of agnus castus and luteal phases etc, I've not been checking my temps etc until the last few days, so don't know my luteal phase length, but I'm wondering if it's relatively short. My reasoning: I got pregnant during the 2nd half of my cycle last time (ended with miscarriage) because we couldn't ttc earlier in the month. I get twinges when I think it's my ovulation time, and I think they're sometimes beyond CD14, and the twinges may just signifiy ovulation about to start. I also often get shorter cycles of 25 or 26 days, with ovulation (i think) after CD14. Plus, with having had a miscarriage I also wonder if that had something to do with the short phase. 

I know it's very early days of trying to chart my cycles and total conjecture atm, but I'm wondering whether to take a B vitamin complex. (Elsewhere on B&B thread, lots of people swear by it lengthening their luteal phase, so maybe worth a shot!). Just wanted opinions on this - has anyone tried it? I know it would have little effect on this cycle now i'm 8dpo, but i'm wondering whether it would be good to start it anyway, ready for the next (if I get a bfn). Anyone any idea if it would be a _bad _thing to start at this point in the cycle? Or risky if i did happen to be pregnant? I can't see why as it's vitamins, but I don't have any accurate info! Plus I keep thinking, if i am lucky enough to be pregnant on this cycle, i want to do everything that might help it stick this time!

Sorry turned out to be a longer post than anticipated! Any thoughts welcome!!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls - just popping in to say hello! Can't wait to see who will get a BFP this month!


----------



## wannabeamom

leelee said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> ah thanks leelee it means alot to me!!
> im on CD 2 hence the feeling sorry for myself!!! oops!! it was just a query about agnus castus not sure if anyone has tried it? but i started it yesterday and didnt know when to stop as not temping (i know i would get to obsessed with it) looking at how my body has been dont think im Oing so wondered if it would be ok to take till CD 14?
> the other queries if had over the month are sorted now...good old google!! but the AC was a bit confussing as loads of conflicting info on the internet
> thanks again x
> 
> I am on Agnus Castus. I started last month. You are meant to take it until ovulation and then stop, but if you don't know when O is then I think you are meant to take until CD14.
> 
> I would recommend temping, even if it is just for 1 month as it gives you a good indication of when you O (I was 8-9 days out before I temped) and also the length of your LP! It's up to you though, and what makes you feel comfortable.Click to expand...

thanks how do you work out your LP? sound a bit dense now lol x


----------



## loulou58

Your LP is the amount of days inbetween from the day youve ov'd to the day AF arrives.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Wannabe to determine you LP phase you go from the date after O until the day AF shows. Hope this helps

LOL sorry Loulou must have been composing when you posted! LMAO!


----------



## loulou58

lol its ok! 

Still no spotting, im scared for tomorrows temps!


----------



## lizzy

hi leelee
i'm only on CD 4 so got another month of trying and waiting to look forward to


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> hi leelee
> i'm only on CD 4 so got another month of trying and waiting to look forward to

Your coming up to the interesting time then! Lol!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh ladies make sure you post your temps nice and early, i'll be raring to check them out! 

hi lizzy, how long have you been trying for? good luck this month! :dust:


----------



## loulou58

You're gettin ever closer to 1000 posts Mrs_N!!
I might go to bed soon in about 10 layers to make sure im hot in the morning haha


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> You're gettin ever closer to 1000 posts Mrs_N!!
> I might go to bed soon in about 10 layers to make sure im hot in the morning haha

Lol, I feel like doing that too! I feel like my temps will go down. No PMA for me :(


----------



## Mrs_N

haha i think you'll find thats cheating :rofl:
and won't make you pregnant if you're not! 

yup, nearly there, only 5 more posts :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

I wish we could cheat so that if our temps are up we were magically able to get a bfp, id have the electric blanket on and everything!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: we'd all be pregnant if that were the case, although we'd also be sweating a lot!


----------



## lizzy

Mrs_N said:


> ooh ladies make sure you post your temps nice and early, i'll be raring to check them out!
> 
> hi lizzy, how long have you been trying for? good luck this month! :dust:

hi, this is 3rd month of trying, so still early days, but i hate waiting!


----------



## loulou58

Hehe we'd be stinky pregnant chicks! 
Im starting to get abit crampy again, i hope she's not coming :(


----------



## Mrs_N

can totally sympathise with that, and ttc seems to be all about waiting - waiting for ov, waiting in the tww, waiting for af to arrive and then to go away... :hissy:


----------



## leelee

Mr cramps have lessened and still have clear CM. Not much of it though. AF is due on Saturday. It defo looks like my LP has been lengthened.


----------



## Mrs_N

i hope she's not loulou!
:gun: stay away witch!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay fab news leelee :happydance:

phew, well thats post 1000
time for me to go to bed now. I'm on the twighlight shift again from tomorrow until monday so body clock will be out of sync again. not sure yet what time i'm going to temp, think I'll probably set my alarm for my usual wake-up time and at least I can roll over and go back to sleep!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> yay fab news leelee :happydance:
> 
> phew, well thats post 1000
> time for me to go to bed now. I'm on the twighlight shift again from tomorrow until monday so body clock will be out of sync again. not sure yet what time i'm going to temp, think I'll probably set my alarm for my usual wake-up time and at least I can roll over and go back to sleep!

Have a lovely sleep Mrs N! Be interesting to see your OPK tomorrow.


----------



## loulou58

YAY 1000 posts Mrs N!!!!!

Well im off to my lil bed! im not gonna wrap up lol im just gonna see how the morning brings it, good luck ov triplets!! I will be checking bright and early!!


----------



## leelee

Good luck to you too and Butterfly!


----------



## - Butterfly -

You have been chatty tonight my goodness!

I was just checking in before going to bed.

Busy day!

I wont be POAS in the morning as I'm at my dad's house and I've left them at home!!

Here's hoping to 3 temp rises in the morning. 

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> You have been chatty tonight my goodness!
> 
> I was just checking in before going to bed.
> 
> Busy day!
> 
> I wont be POAS in the morning as I'm at my dad's house and I've left them at home!!
> 
> Here's hoping to 3 temp rises in the morning.
> 
> :hugs:

Here's hoping for 3 rises! I love the fact I am going through this with 2 other people. It's great. Looking forward to seeing the temps tomorrow!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Nothing exciting to report from me. My temp seems to be yo-yoing a bit.

Loulou - I see your temp is still up there! I've a feeling about you this month.

Leelee - WAKE UP SO I CAN STALK YOUR CHART TOO HA HA HA HA


----------



## Mrs_N

morning ladies
Butterfly you temp us going up & down a bit but the average is staying nicely sustained yay! 
Loulou nice temp this morning - very stable up there!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls!! im sad it went down a bit but i guess it didnt drop so much so its ok. Still got creamy CM this morning if i didnt start spotting yesterday its usually today in my cycle so i will be on loo watch today!!


----------



## Mrs_N

loo watch :rofl: love it!
your temp hardly went down at all loulou, it's still nice and high :happydance:


----------



## Jeannette

Loulou and Butterfly....so happy to see your temps stable in the high range!! Good luck with the loo watch today!!!! fx for nothing but white :hugs:

Leelee...........WHERE ARE YOU???? We NEED to see your temp woman!!!!:hissy:


----------



## loulou58

I know Leelee wake upppppp!! we NEED to see your temps ASAP!!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Well took my temp this morning and it was gone up again so took an IC and thought I saw a faint line. I went and asked OH and he could see it too. Very faint. He told me to take a Superdrug FRER and I did. Well a line came up within the 3 mins and it was a good line.

Can't believe it and keep thinking there has to be a mistake. Went and bought a first response FRER and will do that either tomorrow or Sunday. Am in shock, my first :bfp:


----------



## Mrs_N

OMG OMG :happydance: i am literally doing a happy dance around the room for you leelee! :wohoo: :bfp:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> OMG OMG :happydance: i am literally doing a happy dance around the room for you leelee! :wohoo: :bfp:

I know, I can't believe it myself. It is great that OH made me do a FRER cos it came up in about a minute. I am stunned.


----------



## leelee

Loulou, your temp only went down a tiny bit so don't worry about that.

Butterfly - yours are still really high as well.


----------



## Jeannette

:happydance: OMG Congratulations Leelee -- THAT IS SOOOOOOO FABULOUS!!!!! :bfp: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs_N

now you need to get a pic on here for us all to oogle over! :happydance:


----------



## loulou58

OMG LEELEE!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Im sooooooooo excited for you!!!! aw thats so good!! im so happy at least one of the triplets got a BFP!!!! im grinning like a cheshire cat!!!!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> now you need to get a pic on here for us all to oogle over! :happydance:

I had to leave the house for a few hours because there is a surveyor here (for the buyers of the flat and I wish he would go) so looked at test and line is still there but faded a bit so might be better showing tomorrows line. I googled it and it is supposed to be normal for it to fade a bit. The line is just skinnier now, but a definite line.


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> OMG LEELEE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Im sooooooooo excited for you!!!! aw thats so good!! im so happy at least one of the triplets got a BFP!!!! im grinning like a cheshire cat!!!!

Thanks Loulou!!!

Now all we need is to make it 3 positives!!!


----------



## loulou58

Im not feeling so positive! i only have a Boots own test here and its not so sensitive and im not feeling pma this morning i think she's gonna arrive any minute, thats how it feels


----------



## Jeannette

But you haven't started spotting loulou.....that's good!! And you WON'T spot either!!! This 2ww team is good luck and I'm taking you all over to first tri so I can really feel at home there!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Im not feeling so positive! i only have a Boots own test here and its not so sensitive and im not feeling pma this morning i think she's gonna arrive any minute, thats how it feels

I wasn't positive at all though. All the cramps I had yesterday???

The bleed you had a few days is very positive. Could you go out and buy a FRER so you have it in the house for Sunday?


----------



## Jeannette

leelee....what will your due date likely be?? I'm assuming late-ish February??


----------



## loulou58

I keep going for a loo check and its still white so heres hoping!! Imagine we got 3 bfps this month! omg that would be great but even leelee's one is amazing im so happy!!


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> leelee....what will your due date likely be?? I'm assuming late-ish February??

Just checked it up there. It says the 19th Feb. I keep thinking I imagined it, but OH was there and he saw it come up as well!


----------



## loulou58

I might go out today and buy one just to keep in the house just incase for anytime. I feel that buying it though is tempting fate, as soon as i hand over the money i know she'll turn up just to annoy me!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I keep going for a loo check and its still white so heres hoping!! Imagine we got 3 bfps this month! omg that would be great but even leelee's one is amazing im so happy!!

I really want us all to go over to 1st tri together. 3 buddies. It is great that there is no spotting yet :)


----------



## Jeannette

Yes please go bury a First Response Early Response Loulou!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm grinning like a cheshire cat too! 
loulou leelee is right, your random bleed is looking more and more like an implantation bleed, I really hope thats what it was for you! and no spotting either, it's all looking good :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Yeh im so sidetracked now on cm checking now ive had this fab news! aw im so happy!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh could be a valentine's baby leelee!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I might go out today and buy one just to keep in the house just incase for anytime. I feel that buying it though is tempting fate, as soon as i hand over the money i know she'll turn up just to annoy me!!

No, don't think like that. I have loads of IC's in my flat. It is great to have them.


----------



## Jeannette

Well, save the receipt so then you are more prepared and she won't feel the urge to smite you :) I really think your bleed a couple days ago is a GREAT sign.....we sure don't see that happen every month!!!

Congrats again leelee!!

Okay, I have to drap my tired body out of bed now and get to work :cry:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooh could be a valentine's baby leelee!

Never thought of that!


----------



## loulou58

Aww bye Jeanette!! Im going shoppin in a lil bit i might nip in and see whats what there!


----------



## loulou58

Aww leelee you could call it valentino, or juliette haha


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Aww leelee you could call it valentino, or juliette haha

:)

Can't wait for you and Butterfly to test now!


----------



## loulou58

If i dont get no spotting by sunday morning i will try then! deffo!!


----------



## Mrs_N

have everything crossed for you loulou! 


well I'm off to town and then to work, back at 2am! have a lovely afternoon ladies :D


----------



## lizzy

huge congratulations leelee, its amazing news:happydance:


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> huge congratulations leelee, its amazing news:happydance:

Thanks Lizzy. Still can't believe it!

How are you?


----------



## loulou58

Hows your day been leelee, peed on any more sticks?! Hope youve had a nice day.
No spotting yet here ive been on loo watch all day and nothing still pretty creamy so good here, ive checked my FF and ive spotted on this day every cycle since Jan except one where i didnt start till cd29 so heres hoping!


----------



## polaris

Wow Leelee - starting this new thread was definitely lucky for you!! As soon as I opened the first page I saw your ticker and I was like OMG Leelee's pregnant!!! So so happy for you!!

Now we just need the rest of the girls to follow your example!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Leelee !!!! Congrats on your big :bfp:!!! :happydance:

I was so confused at first, I tried to click on the ticker without really looking at it cause I wanted to see your chart and I was like, "Oh new ticker, cool." then it totally dawned on me "OMG!!!". So happy for you!!!

Good luck Loulou, very positive signs so far, crossing fingers for you and you too Butterfly!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

CONGRATULATIONS LEELEE
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hows your day been leelee, peed on any more sticks?! Hope youve had a nice day.
> No spotting yet here ive been on loo watch all day and nothing still pretty creamy so good here, ive checked my FF and ive spotted on this day every cycle since Jan except one where i didnt start till cd29 so heres hoping!

Hiya,

So glad your CM is creamy. I really want you and Butterfly to join me. I do't want to go on my own!

I decided I am going to enjoy the BFP and did a ticker. I don't want to worry about things so am going to enjoy every moment I can!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Wow Leelee - starting this new thread was definitely lucky for you!! As soon as I opened the first page I saw your ticker and I was like OMG Leelee's pregnant!!! So so happy for you!!
> 
> Now we just need the rest of the girls to follow your example!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Polaris. Wasn't sure whether to do a ticker but I am a person that likes making lists so I would love to see a ticker changing every day.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> CONGRATULATIONS LEELEE
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Mrs JJ and Butterfly!

How are you feeling Butterfly?


----------



## - Butterfly -

AAWwww Leelee I'm so happy for you........ I think you should enjoy every moment and don't worry about a thing. We're all here with you.... I'm so excited for you :wohoo::juggle::headspin::yipee::smug:

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> AAWwww Leelee I'm so happy for you........ I think you should enjoy every moment and don't worry about a thing. We're all here with you.... I'm so excited for you :wohoo::juggle::headspin::yipee::smug:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Butterfly, that means so much to me. I am so sick of worrying about TTC. Will try and relax and enjoy this.


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I keep going for a loo check and its still white so heres hoping!! Imagine we got 3 bfps this month! omg that would be great but even leelee's one is amazing im so happy!!
> 
> I really want us all to go over to 1st tri together. 3 buddies. It is great that there is no spotting yet :)Click to expand...

Oh I hope so too :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

How good would it be!! My cramps and that have gone for now, and im feeling pretty ok, im dreading going to the loo though and seeing it so im gonna hold it in till next week :) haha.

How are you getting on Butterfly?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Leelee CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, may I join in here too? I'm on day 22 and just into the 2WW although not expected anything this month as I had a lap about 4 weeks ago now. Leelee, we've crosssed paths in ladies 29+, again-MANY MANY more CONGRATS!! 
Any tips on how to distract from the wait?


----------



## noja

TeeHee Butterfly, looks like you like playing with the smilies as much as I do-they're COOL! :thumbup:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> How good would it be!! My cramps and that have gone for now, and im feeling pretty ok, im dreading going to the loo though and seeing it so im gonna hold it in till next week :) haha.
> 
> How are you getting on Butterfly?

How is the CM Loulou?

Noja - hello again. Your very welcome, this is a lovely, supportive group here. Just noticed you are in Ireland. I live in the UK but am from Dublin. Haven't lived there for over 10 years though!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Leelee CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Thanks CSunshine,

How are you today?


----------



## noja

Hi Leelee, always good to make an Irish connection! I lived in Dublin for quite a while but moved home "to the country" about 3 years ago to avoid scary house prices!! I love Dublin though, I lived and worked in Rathmines which basically means I never really adapted to not being a student!! Do you ever miss home or is home very much the UK now? I married a Scotsman for my sins and I have to say life there and here seems very similar.


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Hi Leelee, always good to make an Irish connection! I lived in Dublin for quite a while but moved home "to the country" about 3 years ago to avoid scary house prices!! I love Dublin though, I lived and worked in Rathmines which basically means I never really adapted to not being a student!! Do you ever miss home or is home very much the UK now? I married a Scotsman for my sins and I have to say life there and here seems very similar.

Ooh another connection! I lived in Edinburgh for a few years and Galway before that!

I am happy now where I am and go home about 4-5 times a year so don't miss it too much. Plus there is always a constant stream of visitors over to visit us!


----------



## noja

Sounds like you've lived in all the prettiest cities! DH's family will be starting their visits this Summer but I'm delighted, he moved over here for me + I LOVE the Scottish accent! Your family must be delighted about your news-you'll have more visitors than ever after baby is born. You must be SO excited. I really can't wait to be where you are! I was pregnant briefly in December but I had an early miscarriage, I was SOOOooo excited. As I will be the next time it happens too!!


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Sounds like you've lived in all the prettiest cities! DH's family will be starting their visits this Summer but I'm delighted, he moved over here for me + I LOVE the Scottish accent! Your family must be delighted about your news-you'll have more visitors than ever after baby is born. You must be SO excited. I really can't wait to be where you are! I was pregnant briefly in December but I had an early miscarriage, I was SOOOooo excited. As I will be the next time it happens too!!

Awww, that's so romantic that he moved to be with you. Yeah, the Scottish accent is very nice. My favourite was the Glaswegian accent! Yeah, my family were thrilled, especially my younger sister. She has been waiting for me to get pregnant for years and thought I was tricking her this evening. She said 'we have so much to plan and organise'. I just laughed. I just hope all goes well with it.

I really hope you get your BFP. I know you are CD22 but how many DPO are you?


----------



## noja

I usually ovulate around day 17/18 so only 4/5, not long enough to be showing any symptoms (although last time I was pregnant I was getting morning sickness from the first week, having said that I was so sore and sick I knew something was wrong). I'm really going to make myself wait until after my period due date before testing this month. I'm soooooo impatient I usually do it 2 days before. Is your little sister much younger that you? Have a "little" sister who's 30, having said that the novelty of being an auntie is probably wearing off for her now as we have 2 nephews and a niece, the men in our family are much more productive than their single sister and their struggling to conceive sister!!


----------



## loulou58

Hey noja!! 

Still no spotting here!! i cant get excited, still got normal CM!


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> I usually ovulate around day 17/18 so only 4/5, not long enough to be showing any symptoms (although last time I was pregnant I was getting morning sickness from the first week, having said that I was so sore and sick I knew something was wrong). I'm really going to make myself wait until after my period due date before testing this month. I'm soooooo impatient I usually do it 2 days before. Is your little sister much younger that you? Have a "little" sister who's 30, having said that the novelty of being an auntie is probably wearing off for her now as we have 2 nephews and a niece, the men in our family are much more productive than their single sister and their struggling to conceive sister!!

I bet she will still be really excited for you! My sister is 27, so 5 years younger than me. She has been at me for about 5 years to produce a niece/nephew. The funny thing is that my brothers wife had a baby 2 months ago and she stopped pestering me! My nephew is the first in our family and they live in Oz so at least I will be a bit nearer.

I look forward to hearing how you get on in the 2WW!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey noja!!
> 
> Still no spotting here!! i cant get excited, still got normal CM!

Well I'm going to get excited on your behalf. Woo hoo!!! Woo hoo! This has to be a good sign for you!


----------



## loulou58

I hope so, i still feel pretty normal though, the tenderness i had in my (.)'s last week has sorta gone away too, if i prod them they are but otherwise nothing...but we'll see what tomorrow brings yet!!

Hows the news sinking in leelee!


----------



## noja

Hi Loulou and goodnight ladies. DH is feeling decidedly neglected so I must go to his side. I'll catch up with you all soon, fingers crossed for you Loulou and I KNOW you'll have sweet dreams Leelee. Being VERY childish but Loulou and Leelee..teehee, have to get out of teaching soon, starting to think like the children I teach! :amartass:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I hope so, i still feel pretty normal though, the tenderness i had in my (.)'s last week has sorta gone away too, if i prod them they are but otherwise nothing...but we'll see what tomorrow brings yet!!
> 
> Hows the news sinking in leelee!

My (.)'s aren't tender at all. The only inkling I had was when I finished my dinner last night I was a bit queasy but I thought that I was imagining it. And I had the cramps all day yesterday. Today I feel a bit queasy if I don't have regular food. I am testing again tomorrow but the line came up after a minute today and I got a positive on an IC and a FRER.

It feels weird to be honest. It still feels very very early but I will be happier when I do the other test tomorrow and then I can put the test on here for people to see as well.


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Hi Loulou and goodnight ladies. DH is feeling decidedly neglected so I must go to his side. I'll catch up with you all soon, fingers crossed for you Loulou and I KNOW you'll have sweet dreams Leelee. Being VERY childish but Loulou and Leelee..teehee, have to get out of teaching soon, starting to think like the children I teach! :amartass:

G'night Noja! Yeah, the Loulou-Leelee thing is very funny! It wasn't planned though!


----------



## loulou58

Aw i know its bad to feel sick but its good in a way too!! I cant wait to see the picture leelee!! its so exciting!! Im glad one of us finally got there!! Especially as you were worrying so much about your LP and stuff..


----------



## loulou58

noja said:


> Hi Loulou and goodnight ladies. DH is feeling decidedly neglected so I must go to his side. I'll catch up with you all soon, fingers crossed for you Loulou and I KNOW you'll have sweet dreams Leelee. Being VERY childish but Loulou and Leelee..teehee, have to get out of teaching soon, starting to think like the children I teach! :amartass:

Goodnight Noja!!


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone, I've just logged on and WOW leelee! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: The first of many BFPs this month I hope!! Let's hope we're all going to migrate over to 1st tri together in the next few days!


----------



## loulou58

Hey Beaney!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Aw i know its bad to feel sick but its good in a way too!! I cant wait to see the picture leelee!! its so exciting!! Im glad one of us finally got there!! Especially as you were worrying so much about your LP and stuff..

Will post it on here tomorrow. Hopefully you will have yours to post up within the next few days too.

Thanks Beany!


----------



## loulou58

Oohh dont rely on me to do that!! haha Im debating wether to get a FRER tomorrow just to have, and then if i dont spot tomorrow then i might pee on it on Sunday morning...I dunno though i feel like im setting myself up for a fall if im going to buy one! im so odd!! Im excited to see yours!!


----------



## beaney

Well I'm new to all this charting malarky so not quite sure! :blush: I don't have a 28 day cycle with ov in the middle - i'm suspecting possible short LP, partly because when i got pg it was late in a cycle and later miscarried. This cycle, I think I O'd last wed/thurs which would make me about 8/9 dpo. 

How many dpo are you now? Any symptoms at the moment?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Oohh dont rely on me to do that!! haha Im debating wether to get a FRER tomorrow just to have, and then if i dont spot tomorrow then i might pee on it on Sunday morning...I dunno though i feel like im setting myself up for a fall if im going to buy one! im so odd!! Im excited to see yours!!

You have to do whatever you are comfortable with. I just felt the urge today. I think because my LP is short and my temp went up. I just felt something was different. You should buy one ant test whenever you feel is good for you.


----------



## beaney

Oh the problems of posts coming up while i'm still typing!! Hi leelee! Also just noticed your dateline-thing loulou which kind of answers my question about dpo!


----------



## loulou58

lol I have an average of 29 day cycle, i thought i ovd around day14ish but this month i temped and found out it wasnt until cd16! so i was surprised. I wasnt symptom spotting this month so ive tried to not pay attention to anything really as this is month 6 now trying and ive previously had loads of symptoms and its come to nothing so far!


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Leelee CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Thanks CSunshine,
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

Ok wont be on here this weekend as taking care of the business I was supposed to two weeks ago. I will be combing through this thread when I get back on Monday and I want pictures! :hugs: Oh so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee looking forward to seeing those beautiful lines in the morning! 
loulou hoping your temp stays nice and high tomorrow, i think if you don't want to buy a test then don't buy one. if you wake up and are desperate to test but don't have one handy you can always store it in a cup :rofl:

i just got in from work :sleep: man this shift messes me up!


----------



## - Butterfly -

noja said:


> TeeHee Butterfly, looks like you like playing with the smilies as much as I do-they're COOL! :thumbup:

Hi Noja

nice to meet you - yes that's the child in me!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Leelee - how are you doing this morning my pregnant friend? can't wait to see that line!

Loulou - how are you babe - have you POAS? I see your temp has gone up a little this morning which is fantastic! I still have a really good feeling about you.

As for me my temp went down a little so not POAS today. I have NO symptoms and not SS anyway! Just have to wait for tomorrow to see what that brings - probably the :witch: 

Mrs N - sorry you have such bad shifts hun, hope you've had a good sleep

CSunshine - hope you have a good weekend

Noja and Beany - hello nice to meet you both! 
Another Irish connection - my mum and dad are from Ireland and I spent most of my summer holidays as a child in Kells and Cavan.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Leelee - how are you doing this morning my pregnant friend? can't wait to see that line!
> 
> Loulou - how are you babe - have you POAS? I see your temp has gone up a little this morning which is fantastic! I still have a really good feeling about you.
> 
> As for me my temp went down a little so not POAS today. I have NO symptoms and not SS anyway! Just have to wait for tomorrow to see what that brings - probably the :witch:
> 
> Mrs N - sorry you have such bad shifts hun, hope you've had a good sleep
> 
> CSunshine - hope you have a good weekend
> 
> Noja and Beany - hello nice to meet you both!
> Another Irish connection - my mum and dad are from Ireland and I spent most of my summer holidays as a child in Kells and Cavan.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone

Hi Butterfly,

Am hoping you get a nice rise tomorrow! I got 2 more positives this morning but they are still quite faint so want to wait a few days before I put anything up. I have a digi but might wait until 16-18 DPO to do that. 

I am not far from Cavan and Kells. Is that where you parents are from?

Loulou - am liking your temp rise today. That is a great sign!

Mrs N - hope you have a lovely sleep!

Well my temp rose another bit today. I know it is early days but I am pee'ing all the time and also feel a bit queasy. Ever so slightly, nothing major!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning Leelee

yes dad from kells, mum from cavan - baileborough

Needng the loo and feeling queazy are all good early pregnancy signs - I didn't have any of them with my pg earlier this year.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning Leelee
> 
> yes dad from kells, mum from cavan - baileborough
> 
> Needng the loo and feeling queazy are all good early pregnancy signs - I didn't have any of them with my pg earlier this year.

Ahh, Irish parents. They are great aren't they! Always trying to feed you and a pot of tea always on the go! Yeah, it is good to have little signs alright. I was talking to my Mum and she was very ill on myself and my sister (no sickness for my brother). She said she became ill on CD40 with both of us. Will be interesting to see what happens around then.

What are you doing for the weekend?


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls only a lil rise from me, I'm not believing my thermometer at the min though I think I'm going to throw it awAy it thinks everything is 97.60 degrees it always says it!!!! I tried after I got my temp just to make sure And got it 3 times, it thought under my arm was it, in between my lips were in between my fingers was and even my pillow!! So I'm doubting now the first temp I got. I've decided now I'm not poAs until Monday if af doesn't come!!


----------



## loulou58

In fact I'm out girls, my cm is changing colour as we speak. Onto July ay!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> In fact I'm out girls, my cm is changing colour as we speak. Onto July ay!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: loulouwas excited that your temp had gone up but it does sound like your thermometer might be broken! does it have a battery that might need changing?

I had a lovely long sleep, feel well rested now! having a lazy morning on the sofa watching high school musical :rofl: yes I am a big kid!!

leelee yay for getting more positives, can't wait to see them! sounds like you have some good early pregnancy symptoms! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> In fact I'm out girls, my cm is changing colour as we speak. Onto July ay!

I'm spotting too so I'm out also. Sorry Loulou - I was really hopeful for you this month :hug:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> In fact I'm out girls, my cm is changing colour as we speak. Onto July ay!
> 
> I'm spotting too so I'm out also. Sorry Loulou - I was really hopeful for you this month :hug:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: butterfly sorry you are spotting too hun

work was alright tonight, not as manic as last night which was nice! 
1 more of these shifts then back to normal hours, but only for a week then onto twighlights again :hissy: bet i ovulate during that week - would be typical, only see dh for about 10 minutes when i wake him up at 2am when i get in!


----------



## wannabeamom

hello everyone!!!!
wow been away from the pc for a couple of days and whats this i see????????????.................... a :bfp: well done leelee!!!! woooooo hooooooo!!!!
sorry it wasnt your month though loulou and butterfly :( hope next month is kinder to you both!! :hug:
quick question for the agnus castus ladies....did you notice a difference in the first wek of using it? i have only had very slight pains during this af and nomally im in agony for the whole week! also ive noticed i have CM when i wipe wooo hoooo iv never ever noticed CM before (not sure if it is the ac or not!)
i get pleased by the simplist of things!! but i feel so positive that this month is gonna be a good un! (just hope im not let down now!)
anyway enough about me! hows everyones weekend been so far? hope everyone has had lots of sunshine!!! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks girls - my temp has gone right down today so expecting :witch: anytime now. 

Mrs N - what is it that you do for your job?

wannabeamom - sorry I don't know anything about angus cactus.

Hope :witch: stays away from you loulou :hugs:


----------



## noja

Leelee and Butterfly, I'm sitting here with my cup of tea in my hand enjoying the most Irish drinking habit of all. Will be heading to mum later where I expect to be fed to my limits but only of course AFTER the men have been given double portions of everything-it's a way of life!!:munch:I'm a Donegal woman myself and convinced I live in one of the most beautiful counties in Ireland. Did :witch: appear Butterfly. You seem to have been to hell and back babe. Let's hope the witch stays away. I've never tried doing my temps, does it really help with conception? 
Mrs N, if you don't get a chance to :sex:next week with your hub comfort yourself that on my most fertile day last week DH and I headed to bed nice and early and.......fell fast asleep. I couldn't even have a good rant and rave cause I fell asleep before him!! :argh: (Actually that will be no comfort at all to you but I thought it was an amusing story, believe it or not we had a laugh about it-would've cried otherwise!!)


----------



## Mrs_N

noja sounds like a good sunday! whoops at falling asleep :rofl:

butterfly I'm a doctor, working on the medical admissions unit at the moment which is pretty busy!

wannabeamom yay positivity is great! :wohoo: i have not felt any different taking the AC, but I hope the things you have noticed mean it's working for you :happydance:

leelee how you feeling hun? sinking in yet??

well hubby is having a great time on his brother's stag do - yesterday they were raft building and racing in the morning and the gorge walking in the afternoon! today I think is rowing, hiking and a BBQ! much more exciting than my weekened lol!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:witch: still not arrived. What a cow - wish she would just hurry up now.


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls im just started my 2ww !! sorry your af is coming !!


----------



## wannabeamom

lissaloo said:


> hi girls im just started my 2ww !! sorry your af is coming !!

good luck!!! now you just need to keep yourself occupied for 2 weeks!!


----------



## wannabeamom

Mrs_N said:


> noja sounds like a good sunday! whoops at falling asleep :rofl:
> 
> butterfly I'm a doctor, working on the medical admissions unit at the moment which is pretty busy!
> 
> wannabeamom yay positivity is great! :wohoo: i have not felt any different taking the AC, but I hope the things you have noticed mean it's working for you :happydance:
> 
> leelee how you feeling hun? sinking in yet??
> 
> well hubby is having a great time on his brother's stag do - yesterday they were raft building and racing in the morning and the gorge walking in the afternoon! today I think is rowing, hiking and a BBQ! much more exciting than my weekened lol!

thanks i hope so!! knowing my luck though i'll get my hopes up and be dissapointed again...nooooo...PMA PMA PMA!!
anyway i'll catch ya all later im off to enjoy the last bit of sun for the day!! :hug:


----------



## lizzy

Hi all,
Sorry to those of you who have AF making an appearance. 
I am only on CD 7 so got a while till my 2ww as i have a 34 day cycle, as usual i have to be different!!
Can anyone tell me how i get the cycle count down on my messages please?
xx


----------



## wannabeamom

lizzy said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry to those of you who have AF making an appearance.
> I am only on CD 7 so got a while till my 2ww as i have a 34 day cycle, as usual i have to be different!!
> Can anyone tell me how i get the cycle count down on my messages please?
> xx

hi
if you click on a ticker it takes you to the website and fill out the info it asks for hope this helps
ps it took me a few attempts to get it right!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> noja sounds like a good sunday! whoops at falling asleep :rofl:
> 
> butterfly I'm a doctor, working on the medical admissions unit at the moment which is pretty busy!
> 
> wannabeamom yay positivity is great! :wohoo: i have not felt any different taking the AC, but I hope the things you have noticed mean it's working for you :happydance:
> 
> leelee how you feeling hun? sinking in yet??
> 
> well hubby is having a great time on his brother's stag do - yesterday they were raft building and racing in the morning and the gorge walking in the afternoon! today I think is rowing, hiking and a BBQ! much more exciting than my weekened lol!

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.

Butterfly - hope AF comes soon for you so you can get on with the next cycle.

Loulou - I am really sorry AF arrived, especially after that bleed during the week. I think it might be a good idea to go to the GP and explain about the bleed as they always recommend getting mid-cycle spotting sorted out.

Noja - ran out of my Barry's Irish tea-bags yesterday :( OH's mother is over next week so am going to ask her to bring the de-caff ones, then I don't need to worry about caffeine intake.

Wannabeamom - I took AC this cycle but just took it for 9 days so didn't notice much of a difference with CM or anything.

Lisaloo - hope the 2WW goes quickly

Lizzy - when do you usually O. You will have to start BD'ing soon!

Well I am still in a bit of shock and think OH is as well. It seems lonely over in 1st tri, but I am very happy to have my BFP so not complaining. I just hope some of you can join me soon :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

:witch: is here. ah well. maybe this time then.

Strange though that I've spotted this month and last month and never did prior to my miscarriage maybe it's my body's way of telling me to not waste money on POAS!

Part of my FS testing is that I have blood taken on 2nd day of AF so will go tomorrow for that and hopefully get my test results back before next cycle  Look at me I've got PMA! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> :witch: is here. ah well. maybe this time then.
> 
> Strange though that I've spotted this month and last month and never did prior to my miscarriage maybe it's my body's way of telling me to not waste money on POAS!
> 
> Part of my FS testing is that I have blood taken on 2nd day of AF so will go tomorrow for that and hopefully get my test results back before next cycle  Look at me I've got PMA! :rofl:

So glad you have so much PMA! What does the blood test determine with the FS testing? It would be great if you had the results back quickly :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: butterfly. sorry she got you hun!

well I've finished this block of twighlights, yay! :wohoo: day off tomorrow (today??) Monday anyway, then normal hours for once! It's our 1 year wedding anniversary next weekend :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: butterfly. sorry she got you hun!
> 
> well I've finished this block of twighlights, yay! :wohoo: day off tomorrow (today??) Monday anyway, then normal hours for once! It's our 1 year wedding anniversary next weekend :happydance:

I'd say you can't wait to give your hubby his present! He will love it. Enjoy your day off today.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just popped in to say Morning!

Hope you are all well.

Leelee :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Just popped in to say Morning!
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Leelee :hugs:

Hi Butterfly,

You sound good, so positive. Are you going to the GP this morning? I hope it goes well for you.

:hugs:


----------



## lizzy

hi leelee,
i usually O around CD 20/21.
How are you feeling today?


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> hi leelee,
> i usually O around CD 20/21.
> How are you feeling today?

Ah,so you have a little time before you have to BD. You can enjoy a few guilt-free glasses of wine! 

I am okay. Constipated today (sorry TMI) and feeling a little (not a lot) queasy.


----------



## lizzy

Don't worry about TMI, i have been there and it only gets more interesting! You will enjoy alot of weird and wonderful things while you are pregnant!


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> Don't worry about TMI, i have been there and it only gets more interesting! You will enjoy alot of weird and wonderful things while you are pregnant!

At the moment I just want to race forward to 12 weeks so I can feel a bit safer and also can tell some people!


----------



## Mrs_N

yes leelee, your body will do some wierd and wonderful things during pregnancy!!
i bet you can't wait to tell people. i think I'll enjoy it for a little while just me and dh knowing - kind of like our own little secret (or big secret!!) so it'll be very special, but I'm sure that'll wear of quickly and I'll want to spill the beans!
Yes, looking forward to seeing his reaction when he gets his gift!! Just under a week - I gues it's possible I could ovulate around then, how fab would that be if we conceived!


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies my have you all been busy while I was away this weekend.

Looking good Leelee nice temp raises! Can't wait to see those lines! :happydance:

Mrs N hope you have a nice day off! Working swing shift is horrible sorry you have to do this!

Loulou and Butterfly so sorry that :witch: got you welcome to July with Mrs N and I.

To the other ladies I haven't met hello and welcome here's to all of us getting our :bfp:!


----------



## Mrs_N

having a fabulous day off! 
been out enjoying the sunshine doing some gardening, tidying up the house with the music on loud and bopping along! having a really good day today :happydance:
dh is driving home as i type so excited!
my OPKs are starting to turn a little darker too, so I'm feeling positive about that :wohoo: (pics in my diary if you want to see)


----------



## Csunshine013

Very nice lines! I haven't even done a opk yet. :rofl: I don't know but I am just not that intense this cycle. 

Love loud music and just hanging out with DH! :happydance:

I think I have taken my own advise just to relax and let be, don't get me wrong I am still checking my cm and bd'd when I get EWCM. I have had a lot to deal with the last couple of weeks so it hasn't really been at the top of my list. You can read about it in my journal if you would like.


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls sorry i went off and had a weekend of wine!! to drown my sorrows lol!!
Im still only spotting a little bit, no full AF yet, im on CD30 today, this is the longest cycle now ive had, a bit strange, if i come on full AF tomorrow though i should be ok to stay on track. Still temping so im gonna keep a track of where I am. Me and OH said we'll give it another couple of months yet now i temping before we go to see the doctor maybe and get stuff checked, he reckons if we visited soon theyd probably recommend temping first to see so we may aswell keep going at it and temping to build up a picture of whats going on too. He's also nominated himself for twice daily BD'ing at fertile times so good luck to him haha XXX to all you GORGEOUS LOVELY KIND ladies MWAH!! xxx

Leelee! So glad your feeling a bit sick! its a good sign! have i missed any pics yet?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey girls sorry i went off and had a weekend of wine!! to drown my sorrows lol!!
> Im still only spotting a little bit, no full AF yet, im on CD30 today, this is the longest cycle now ive had, a bit strange, if i come on full AF tomorrow though i should be ok to stay on track. Still temping so im gonna keep a track of where I am. Me and OH said we'll give it another couple of months yet now i temping before we go to see the doctor maybe and get stuff checked, he reckons if we visited soon theyd probably recommend temping first to see so we may aswell keep going at it and temping to build up a picture of whats going on too. He's also nominated himself for twice daily BD'ing at fertile times so good luck to him haha XXX to all you GORGEOUS LOVELY KIND ladies MWAH!! xxx
> 
> Leelee! So glad your feeling a bit sick! its a good sign! have i missed any pics yet?

Hi Loulou,

It is lovely to see you back. Hope you had a nice weekend. 

Hope you enjoyed the wine too. The spotting sounds like it has gone on for longer than normal. Did you do a test just to make sure?

Haven't done a test today and the line was faint yesterday so want to wait until 18 DPO (stupid I know) to get a nice line and do a digi. That will be Friday unless I cave before then. Don't get me wrong, I know I am pregant, but will be much happier at 18 DPO when the digi says it. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## loulou58

I spotted for 5 days last cycle before AF so im just gonna hang on i think, i had a tiny little bit of blood this morning then nothin all day except a tiny smidgen, ive had most of my AF symptoms last week though lol ive got no cramps no tender boobs now no nothing, so i think AF is just gonna turn up!!

A digital at the end of the week will be fab leelee, im so excited for you!! xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I spotted for 5 days last cycle before AF so im just gonna hang on i think, i had a tiny little bit of blood this morning then nothin all day except a tiny smidgen, ive had most of my AF symptoms last week though lol ive got no cramps no tender boobs now no nothing, so i think AF is just gonna turn up!!
> 
> A digital at the end of the week will be fab leelee, im so excited for you!! xxx

Your right, you know your body best. Yeah, I just feel weird posting up pics so early and on Fri I will be 5 weeks as well so it will feel better. Probaby a bit odd, but that's me!

So happy to see you back

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Loulou, I totally agree with Leelee you know your body better than anybody! 

Leelee hope your doing well today.


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls we had our FS appt today and it was terrible news. We cant have children together, our only option is IVF with ICSI which is £5-8k a go with no promise of it working first time. We don't have that much money.

We are gutted!! Why us????


----------



## polaris

Oh hayley, I am so so sorry to hear this terrible news. You and your DH really really do not deserve to have this happen to you. Life is just not fair at all sometimes. I have no words that can possibly be of any help but I am absolutely gutted for you.
:hug:


----------



## leelee

Hayley - I am also gutted for you, and gutted at the cost of the treatment as well. I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you.

:hugs:


----------



## hayley2

I don't know how to feel at the moment girls??!! Angry, shocked, scared

These things always happen to people you don't know - people in magazines and on the TV - not to us!

I can't imagine not being pg again. I would never have said that Luis would be my last baby. I feel like i should have enjoyed it more as it was maybe my last time. 

I'm just so upset that i won't get to POAS and get a lovely BFP and go running to Stuart and telling him he will be a Daddy! He will never experience holding his child for the first time.

What am i going to do girls??!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hayley2 said:


> Hi girls we had our FS appt today and it was terrible news. We cant have children together, our only option is IVF with ICSI which is £5-8k a go with no promise of it working first time. We don't have that much money.
> 
> We are gutted!! Why us????

oh hun...im so sorry to hear that sending you big :hug: keep your chin up and if you ever want to let off steam you know where we are xxxx


----------



## lizzy

Hayley, i am so sorry to hear you news :hug:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww hun :hugs: so sorry to hear that, we are all here for you xx


----------



## Jeannette

Oh Haley I am so so sorry sweetie! :hugs: 

I wish I had any kind of good advice for you. I have a question, and I'm sorry if it is somewhat ignorant but I'll ask anyway...is there anywhere near you where insurance covers infertility treatment? As you prob know I'm in the US, and while not all states cover it some do. Does it work anything like that over there? That is just so much money!! And it is a medical issue so it only seems fair that there should be some kind of support available. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hayley :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie - it is so NOT fair. Nothing I say will make you feel any better so I'll just send you another :hug:

Jeannette - in Uk we have free health care and although they do provide free IVF treatments - the criteria is very strict and they will generally only give one course of treatment. We can get private health insurance but it is very expensive.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Haley hope your feeling better today. :hugs: I hope you can figure this all out. Like I said yesterday don't forget us because you are in our prayers!
:hug:


----------



## noja

Oh, hayley, that's awful, I'm so sorry, sending you lots of :hug:across the Atlantic.


----------



## Mrs_N

oh Hayley :hugs: so sorry to hear it was such terrible news for you today


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Mrs N what going on in your cycle anything new to report?


----------



## loulou58

Oh Hayley, im so so sorry. That wasnt what you wanted the FS to say, none of us did. Im so sorry, im hoping that out there there is a way for every single one of us in here to poas and get a line one day, especially you!! Theres no one more deserving. Your such a lovely person through the "internet" so i can only imagine how great a mummy you are. Big hugs XXXX

AF came today for me, in full flow! im now averaging a 30day cycle i think!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm sorry she got you loulou, but I'm pleased you have a nice normal cycle length, thats great :)

csunshine nothing much to report here, just waiting for ov. the opks are starting to get gradually darker so I'm hoping it won't be too long. how about you?


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I didn't do opk's this month :dohh: I was out of commission over the weekend and didn't know if I o'd then so I guess I will just wait for my temp rise in the next week or so :shrug: maybe this approach is just what the :baby: ordered? :rofl:

I did have EWCM on Saturday and Sunday and a little yesterday and we :sex:
Sunday and twice and then again on Monday night :blush: I must say that my dh is figuring out when we need to try as he says to me, "All you want is to get pregnant" I just about fell off the bed it was so out of the blue. :rofl:
I said "Ya, I do so give me what I want" :rofl: that was last night when we were getting ready for bed :rofl: I sure hope his :spermy:are as eager to please me as he is. :rofl:

I have temped the last few days, but nothing so just wait and see.


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: what a lot of smileys! :rofl:
hope you'll see a nice temp rise soon to confirm ov.


----------



## beaney

Hayley, I can only echo what the others have said - I'm so so sorry. I'm sending you lots of big :hug:

Loulou, sorry to hear AF arrived. 

I have no news yet - have had spotting and some signs of AF. Think it's that rather than implantation bleeding - my last AF started like this, and with my pregnancy earlier this year I had IB but it was only a couple of spots. Think AF will appear in full flow tomorrow, bang on 28 days. Here's to the next cycle...


----------



## Csunshine013

Beany hope it was IB, but you know your body best. I can't believe how much information there is out on the net about ttc. :rofl:


Mrs N yes I feel very smiley today :rofl: even though it is nasty rainy here and flooding everybodies basements and we have tornado warnings all over the county. I need some sunshine!!! It's rained now for two days straight and I mean lots of inches. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

hope it isn't af for you beany, bit like you say, you probably know. fingers crossed anyway :dust:

i bet you need sunshine csunshine :rofl: just twigged that one :rofl: 
we had a mighty storm last night but today back to glorius sunshine


----------



## Csunshine013

I had a nice temp rise today so we will see what the next three days brings. 

I awoke to wonderful glorious SUNSHINE!!!!!

It puts me in the best mood! It also helps that I don't have to hurry home and water my flowers before having to race off to my softball game tonight. :happydance: 

How is everybody doing today? I hope well will be off to stalk all your journals!


----------



## Mrs_N

hoping you get a couple more days of temp rises to confirm ov csunshine, and yay for the sunshine :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Hayley,

I was away for a few days with work so sorry I haven't responded.

The only thing I can suggest is that yourself and your OH should sit down and work out your options and if you want to pursue them.

If IVF is the route you want to take then you need to weigh up the costs versus saving for your wedding, or moving (which I know you want to do). Have you also thought about trying to get IVF abroad. I don't know much about this but maybe some people in the LTTTC thread would be able to help.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## polaris

My OH's brother and his wife went for IVF in Prague, I don't know the details of how much it cost, but it was definitely a lot cheaper than at home and they were very happy with the service. They are now the proud parents of twin girls born in March.


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are so helpful, I am not at the moment in need of any of this information, but I am just lost with all the information that is out on this site! 
Thanks :hugs:

Hayley hope this helps you with your decisions!

You women ROCK!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> You ladies are so helpful, I am not at the moment in need of any of this information, but I am just lost with all the information that is out on this site!
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Hayley hope this helps you with your decisions!
> 
> You women ROCK!!!!!

I SECOND THAT.

Sorry I've not been around much. AF still here but hopefully on her way out. Fast approaching my fertile time! But I have spoken to the specialist at Guys Hospital about PGD (pre-implantation genetic diagnosis) and the fact I am overweight - she said that they are not sizest and would be happy for me to go ahead with it and the sooner the better because of my age - the only hurdle we will have is the PCT - who if they ask for my BMI will most likely turn us down for funding......... so it will be fingers crossed that they don't ask about my weight.

I hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## lizzy

hi all, has nothing to do with ttc but i just wanted to share my news. The other half popped the question monday night and i said yes!:happydance: I must be mad!

Hope everyones doing well.
xx


----------



## leelee

lizzy said:


> hi all, has nothing to do with ttc but i just wanted to share my news. The other half popped the question monday night and i said yes!:happydance: I must be mad!
> 
> Hope everyones doing well.
> xx

Aw fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Cracked and did a digi this morning. Hope it shows below!

https://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/dunner7/?action=view&current=DSC03638.jpg


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are so helpful, I am not at the moment in need of any of this information, but I am just lost with all the information that is out on this site!
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Hayley hope this helps you with your decisions!
> 
> You women ROCK!!!!!
> 
> I SECOND THAT.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much. AF still here but hopefully on her way out. Fast approaching my fertile time! But I have spoken to the specialist at Guys Hospital about PGD (pre-implantation genetic diagnosis) and the fact I am overweight - she said that they are not sizest and would be happy for me to go ahead with it and the sooner the better because of my age - the only hurdle we will have is the PCT - who if they ask for my BMI will most likely turn us down for funding......... so it will be fingers crossed that they don't ask about my weight.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok. :hugs:Click to expand...

Will defo cross my fingers that they don't ask about the weight. 

:hugs:


----------



## lizzy

hi leele, thanks still cant quite believe it!

Photo came up, has it sunk in now that digi has confirmed?
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Lizzy 

Leelee - that's wonderful to see - and it says 2 - 3 weeks which is fantastic - a nice strong beany for you


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Congrats Lizzy
> 
> Leelee - that's wonderful to see - and it says 2 - 3 weeks which is fantastic - a nice strong beany for you

Thanks Lizzy and Butterfly,

It is all sinking in now. Don't have any symptoms yet but my Mum said her sickness came at day 40 so it is a bit early for anything maybe?

Lizzy - come on, spill the beans about the proposal? I love engagements and weddings!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning/afternoon ladies my you all have been busy one getting married the other a beautiful pic of a digi :happydance:

It was very quiet on here yesterday hope everybody is doing well! 

Butterfly glad to hear the :witch: is clearing out happy bd'n soon!

Leelee wow what a wonderful pic! :happydance:

Lizzy WOW getting married such fun what's the date? I just got married last Aug and it was wonderful, but very expensive. :dohh: Could have had two babies for the cost of ours. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee loving that digi, nice and strong too! :happydance:

lizzy congratulations :D i love a good wedding! it's our 1st anniversary on Sunday!

Butterfly fingers crossed for you, it's good that the specialist is behind you on it. 

Not much to report here!


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone AF has left today!! so im happy to play back now. I hate playing on here when she is here cos it does my head in knowing she's there!! but she's gone!! :)

Leelee your digi pic is gorgeous!!! 
Congratulations Lizzy!!!

Woo nearly fertile time Butterfly for me too, hopefully we will be Ov twinnies again!!


----------



## Mrs_N

glad you are back loulou! :)
you and butterfly are nearing ov yay! :wohoo:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all my i've missed alot again!!!

congrtas lizzy!!! i love weddings its nearly our 1st anniversary!

that digi looks amazing leelee!!!

loulou...i know what you mean about af leaving lets hope you dont see her again now for about 9 months!!! 

mine left last week and im really enjoying all the early nights ;)
xxx


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,
I am brand new here and TTC #1 with my DH. I am 9 DPO and will take my first early response test this sat even though it's a bit early. It's our first month trying but I have been on the pill for 10 years and I'm 31, never been pg, never tried so I'm a bit nervous. I know I ovulated but I had ovulation symptoms, sharp pains in my ovaries and nipple soreness, for about 5 full days and we did the BD every other day during that 5 days and 4 days in a row right before and 2 days in a row right after so I hope we are covered! This wait is killing me! I feel so tired, minor cramping and back pain, a bit sick to my stomach but I don't know if it's me adjusting to the PNV's and being off the pill or if I'm pg. This is aweful! I spent all my 20's avoiding it like the plague then it turns on a dime...Well I wish everyone the best of luck!!! May we all get :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey carrie - welcome to the thread - your symptoms definately sound good. 10dpo is a bit early to test but if you were to read back you'd see I'm the worst :muaha: - I'm addicted to POAS! :rofl::rofl:

AF nearly gone now - should be O'ing around Wed/Thurs - would be great to be Ov twinnie again Loulou - good to see you back 

Leelee - hope you are well hun, don't be fretting about ms - it may be that you're lucky and avoiding it!

Wannabeamom - glad you're enjoying your early nights :happydance:

Mrs N - how are you?

I've got a friend coming over for the weekend and having a few girl friends round tonight so I won't be on much this weekend but I will be checking back to see your BFP carrie! :happydance:

Have fun everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

CD 16

FF has yet to give me crosshairs! :hissy: DH has been so tired the last two night he hasn't been able to make his deposit so I hope I o'd more around the cd 13 :rofl: my temp did rise again today so fxd 

Welcome Carrie hope you get your BFP!

Hey Butterfly how are you today? Hope you have a lovely weekend with friends!

Leelee how are you today? Hope good!

Mrs N how are you still bd'n?

Loulou getting close to your bd time too.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi carrie, welcome :wave: hope you get your bfp soon! :dust:

so happy it's the weekend - for once I'm not working, I'm not busy on any trips and I don't even have any presentations to prepare for! :wohoo: I can fully relax and enjoy our anniversary weekend. The wedding video will be coming out later aaw!

csunshine if I were you I would disregard the two temps you had that are clear cirles - were they taken at a different time than usual? I had one rogue high temp last cycle and it made it more difficult to see the pattern so I just disregarded it. FF keeps the data in the system so you can always reinstate it if you want to. not sure whether you've ov'd or not yet, hope you have!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hi carrie, welcome :wave: hope you get your bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> so happy it's the weekend - for once I'm not working, I'm not busy on any trips and I don't even have any presentations to prepare for! :wohoo: I can fully relax and enjoy our anniversary weekend. The wedding video will be coming out later aaw!
> 
> csunshine if I were you I would disregard the two temps you had that are clear cirles - were they taken at a different time than usual? I had one rogue high temp last cycle and it made it more difficult to see the pattern so I just disregarded it. FF keeps the data in the system so you can always reinstate it if you want to. not sure whether you've ov'd or not yet, hope you have!

Hi all!

Mrs N - can't wait to hear what your OH thinks of your photos!


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, me too!
i hope he likes them, I'm so proud of them! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Hope you have a brilliant weekend Mrs N. I'm 100% positive that your DH is going to absolutely love the photos too! Can't wait to hear about his reaction! Bet you'll get loads of BD in over the weekend too!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all just to say have a great weekend!!!

welcome carrie

mrs N happy wedding aniversary!!!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! I need to fix my ticker im on CD4 :( boo!! Im wishing the days away to next month!! also cos im off work next month too lol!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> hi carrie, welcome :wave: hope you get your bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> so happy it's the weekend - for once I'm not working, I'm not busy on any trips and I don't even have any presentations to prepare for! :wohoo: I can fully relax and enjoy our anniversary weekend. The wedding video will be coming out later aaw!
> 
> csunshine if I were you I would disregard the two temps you had that are clear cirles - were they taken at a different time than usual? I had one rogue high temp last cycle and it made it more difficult to see the pattern so I just disregarded it. FF keeps the data in the system so you can always reinstate it if you want to. not sure whether you've ov'd or not yet, hope you have!


Thanks Mrs N how exciting is this your first anniversary? I will be having mine the end of this summer. What photo's is everybody talking about? Did you have some new ones taken?

I am heading to FF to make those adjustments and see if I get crosshairs :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

yes it's our first anniversary, not sure where the year has gone! 
the photos we are talking about are some ones I had taken a few weeks ago - I had a boudoir shoot and have an album to give to dh. my profile pic is one of the photos!

loulou you off work all of next month? what do you do?


----------



## loulou58

Oooh did he like the pictures?
Im not off all month i just have time off in the month lol, i wish i had a month off!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mrs N there's no doubt he will love them!!! I guess we wont be seeing you on here this weekend :rofl:

Have a wonderful anniversary! Talk to you when you pop out of the bedroom :rofl: If the photos are anything like the avatar one well then :blush:


----------



## Mrs_N

he hasn't seen them yet - not til Sunday!


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, yeah, will probably be AWOL until Monday! 
hope you all have a great weekend ladies :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope you have a wonderful time! :hugs:

I wish you lived here so you could tell my the photographer as that is something I have always wanted to do and now that I'm married I think it would be a nice thing to give my dh. :happydance:

Have a great time! Talk to you on Monday when you return!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi Ladies,

Tested today for the first time, BFN...But it's early and we've just started trying. So can I just say my heart was throbbing out of my chest when I was waiting for that little timer! It was way to stressful. I have decided to just relax and wait until Wed for AF to come. If she doesn't then I will test on Thurs morn. My sister didn't test positive with my niece until she was 3 weeks past her AF start date!!! She told me to just chill so that's what I'm doing tonight with my hubby, a glass of wine and a movie. Wishing everyone the best! I see a :bfp: in everyone's future! :hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Not to worry Carrie, it is really early!! Enjoy your night with dh and I hope :witch: stays away!!


----------



## noja

Yikes, I've missed a hel of a lot this week!! Mrs N, you're going to have every photographer everywhere with jammed phone lines because of us ladies trying to get photos done JUST like yours! Really creative idea and I'm sure DH was...happy!!!!!
Tested yesterday and this morning and as I was expecting got a :bfn: Cried nad sobbed for a while :cry: but getting ovr it now and thinking about this cycle. The :witch: isn't here yet but I know she's not far away, oh well. Like you Carriecinaz I shall be snuggling up to DH with a glass of wine tonight :wine:
CSunshine, what date was your wedding? I got married last August too, 8/8/08, I didn't even try to get that particular date-I just wanted a particular venue and that was the first day in August they had available. 
Leelee. I hope you're keeping well, very exciting to see the digi pic, you make sure you talk in Irish to the bump!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Mrs N - Happy anniversary - how was your day? did DH love the photos I bet he did!

Hope you're ok Leelee :hugs:

To the ladies who have POAS........... it's probably still too early so hopefully :witch: will stay away and you will both see the BFP!

Cshunshine - how are you doing hun?

Loulou - I wonder if we are going to be Ov twinnies?? My temps took a dip yesterday and I'm only 8dpo surely can't be o'ing this early?? Normally 11 or 12 dpo.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all hows everyone doing?
well....i felt O pains yesterday while OH was out so as soon as he came home i jumped on him...now i wish i hadnt have!!
straight after i was getting pains in my lower stomach especially when sitting down or standing up its been happening all day and when im walking
its a funny sharp pain but also feels like my insides are going to drop out of me do you think its possible that ive bruised my cervix? never had pain afer before?
x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just back from a nice relaxing weekend. We had a BBQ with some friends on Saturday after dd and I went to Arts in the Park a kind of carnival type thing. I didn't eat because it's so expensive, but dd did get to do some fun activities.

I'm on CD 19 and don't know when I o'd and it's very flustrating!

Here's hoping Mrs N had a wonderful weekend :rofl:

Loulou and Butterfly are you o tweenies this month?

Leelee how are you? Hope your feeling well!

Sorry if I missed any ladies hope your all doing well.

Wannabe hope your feeling better sorry don't know about the bruise of cervix?


----------



## loulou58

I think my thermometer is broken, im getting a lot of duplicated temps through the last week or so so im gonna have to invest in a new one i think! So god knows when im going to Ov this month now its playing up!


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> I think my thermometer is broken, im getting a lot of duplicated temps through the last week or so so im gonna have to invest in a new one i think! So god knows when im going to Ov this month now its playing up!

Apart from one day - my temps have been very very similar too............ :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, wow it's been quiet here, I was expecting to have pages to catch up on!
had a lovely anniversary weekend - dh took us to the london eye for a champagne flight which was lovely, then we had a gorgeous dinner out, and yes, he did like his present! :rofl:

I'm back on twighlight shifts again this week so once again we are like ships in the night :cry: 
i don't think I've ov'd yet - my temps are still really low, and the OPKs are starting to get paler rather than darker :hissy: I've got out of the habit of checking cervix & cm, must get back to that!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N thought you ran away for good. :rofl:

Yes its been very quiet on here lately what's up with that?

My temps have been really wompy this month but I had some things that kept me from temping at the same time or even at all. I had a dip today and it's probably because we turned our central air unit on yesterday but I am calling it an implantation dip :rofl:

Bb's a little tender and cm was sticky this am but has become creamy atm so don't know?

How is everybody today?


----------



## wannabeamom

it is very quiet here isnt it??
mrs n glad your DH enjoyed his pressie
loulou have you invested in that new thermometer yet??

well my...erm...pain has gone now phew!!! so back to bd!! keeping my fingers crossed for this month still got high PMA!!


----------



## Serene123

Hello ladies. According to OPKs I am 6DPO and have awoken with a wonderful "I'm pregnant this month!" feeling :cloud9:

So feeling quite positive. No symptoms yet of course. No implantation pains either. Just some PMA!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

I can't believe how quiet this thread has got ............... perhaps it's because Leelee isn't here chatting :rofl:

Nothing much for me - my temps are very stable. No sign of OV although I normally do at 11 or 12 dpo.

Hope everyone else is wel.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies and yes Butterfly I agree it has gotten real quiet since Leelee hasn't been on here chatting. :rofl:

I had a temp rise today and I have decided that yesterdays dip was an implantation dip :happydance: :rofl: PMA ladies I have to stay positive as this has to be my month! :hissy:

Toria hope it's your month too! :baby:'s all around!


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, al sounding very relaxed and positive in here, putting me in the same frame of mind, ta! waiting on :witch:, 2 days late but 3 :bfn: so I know I'm not in the family way-you'd think one test would be enough but no, gotta keep doing it, some weird compulsion I can't explain!
Could someone please give me a step-by-step run through how to temp. I have never done it before and really ahve NO IDEA how to go about it or what I should be looking for. Should be ovulating from good tube side this month so going to put my everything into this month (Poor hubby is blissfully unaware!). 
Good to hear you're all healed wannabamom!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Najo I have only been temping for 2 cycles and from what I have read you have to be consistant with the time you temp and always after 3-4 restful sleep hours. I have yet to get my crosshairs on FF but then I had some wompy temps. FF helps a lot you should get on line with them. Hope this helps


----------



## wannabeamom

fingers crossed sunshine! hope it is a implantation dip!!! will you be able to wait a week before testing or do you think you will cave??
noja
sorry i cant really help as i havent tried yet as i havent been sleeping great so my temps would be at all diffenent times.
doesnt it feel great all the pma on this thread!!! i cant wait to start looking for symptoms!!! well so far have been really nauseous today but dh has had a tummy bug lol!! just hope i dont get it
xxx


----------



## noja

Evening all (I'm watching The Bill, excuse the lingo please). Just been into Fertility Friend and had a look at the info they need. Will def give it a go even though I'll have to go out and buy a thermometer tomorrow. Might drift into a few clothes shops while I'm out and about :smug: The :witch: came.


----------



## loulou58

Hey ladies, i havent managed yet to invest in my new thermometer yet i havent had a chance at all! Im just battling on with this one for now, im hoping to ov about pretty much the same time as last month, cd16ish were going for a lot of bd'in this month to try get it at the right time so fingers crossed for a march bambino! how is everyone?


----------



## Csunshine013

Noja FF is a great place and if you have questions about it they answer those too. I have learned a lot but not enough to tell anyone else :rofl: 

Wannabe thanks I have everything xd atm. I will be testing on Friday just because there I want to know before I go out of town for the weekend, keeping all this mind that I will only be 10DPO so even if I am it could still be too early. We are playing in a softball tourney this weekend so I could be having way to much fun instead of obsessing about if I am or not :rofl: I won't drink even if it says negative because it's too early but just wishing it would say :bfp:

Loulou your temps are looking good maybe you don't need a thermometer. Hope you O soon are you and Butterfly O twins again?


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I didn't get AF today which I was expecting to get. This is 1st month off the pill so it's hard to tell exactly what DPO I'm on. Today should be 14 DPO if I ov when I think I did...but it could be 12 DPO or 16DPO...I had ovulation cramping for like 6 days so it's hard to tell. I took a test yesterday morn and it was a BFN. Still very tired and crampy...very picky about what I will eat with STRONG cravings and crazy mood swings...poor DH. I did order a thermometer and ovulation tests so I can start charting on FF. Trying not to get my hopes up this month but it's so hard!!! On the pill I got AF every Wed at 2pm like clockwork...I don't remember how it was before since I was on the pill for 11 years.

Anyways, I hope everyone is keeping busy and not obsessing too much :hissy: Keep your legs up, er I mean your heads up, girls!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi ladies... Can I join you? I'm a 2WWer now too.
Cycle 6 for me, and strangely the first time I've really been symptom spotting!
I'm not entirely sure when/if I ov as don't temp or use OPKs. Going by AF dates alone FF predicted last Thursday, which would make me 7 dpo I guess.
The last few days I've been feeling a bit 'off' and yesterday I had some weird cramping (which I've NEVER experienced before!!). I've been choosing to believe that these are pregnancy related although probably not!


----------



## noja

Welcome Freyasmum. All sounding positive your end. You too carriecinaz but yeah, it's hard not to obsess over every little twinge and tweek!
No :witch: yet, thought she was here yesterday but no, going now to redo my cycle info in mymonthlycycles.com! 
:hug: to all!

Edit-she's here now.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, sorry I've not been posting much, but I have been reading :)
you are all so positive, thats great! :happydance: I don't want to bring the thread down with my negativity at the moment so I'll be back when I'm feeling more positive.


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I'm back! We moved on Monday and haven't had the net since. It was so stressful and my head is wrecked as MIL is here!

Went and registered with the GP yesterday and have my midwife appointment on the 14th July. I got my bounty pack yesterday so that was exciting. Not getting much symptoms except a tiny bit of queasiness and emotional. The emotional bit could be moving and MIL though!

Hope everyone is well. 

Csunshine - I see you are testing tomorrow. How exciting?

Loulou and Butterfly - you are both gearing up for O. Hope you are both BD'ing loads!

MrsN- will go to your journal and find out what has been going on

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back! We moved on Monday and haven't had the net since. It was so stressful and my head is wrecked as MIL is here!
> 
> Went and registered with the GP yesterday and have my midwife appointment on the 14th July. I got my bounty pack yesterday so that was exciting. Not getting much symptoms except a tiny bit of queasiness and emotional. The emotional bit could be moving and MIL though!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Csunshine - I see you are testing tomorrow. How exciting?
> 
> Loulou and Butterfly - you are both gearing up for O. Hope you are both BD'ing loads!
> 
> MrsN- will go to your journal and find out what has been going on
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay!

Good Morning Leelee hope your doing well. I hate moving as you now have to find a place for everything and then remember where you put it. :rofl: Good Luck! Glad your not sick and hopefully your MIL leaves soon so you can have your space. 

I am planning to test tomorrow with FMU but I am not expecting to see anything as only 10dpo I think as my temps have been very wompy. I getting ready to head out of town with the girls though and don't want that to put a damper on my fun.

MrsN I must raid your journal to see were your PMA went. :hugs:

Loulou and Butterfly you should be getting ready to O REALLY SOON! How fun that's my favorite time of the cycle :rofl: fxd

Carrie and Frey how are you both? Welcome and hope the temp and opk's work for you.


----------



## carriecinaz

Ok I'm freaking out a little, but in a good way! So this morning I woke up at 7am and had that very strong crampy bloated I just started AF feeling. I wiped but it was brown, which I never have when I start. So then, just now, 2.5 hours later, I went to the bathroom and nothing! When I start, I START so this is odd...Is it possible it could be implantation bleeding a day past AF was due???


----------



## Csunshine013

Carrie I have read that most women get this and that's why they are told the wrong due date as they call it a period and it's only IB fxd for you!


----------



## noja

Keep us posted carrie, fingers crossed AF stays away. 
Leelee good to see you back, sounds like you have LOTs going on in your life right now. Hope things calm down soon and you can relax a bit more. Still, all sounds very exciting!! 
Hope everyone else is doing well today. Anyone got any advice for this cycle?


----------



## girlross

I'm new here!

I am 1 dpo and starting my 2ww!I already have two boys 14 and 10 so starting again fresh!For a girl Pleeeze!:yipee:

So far so good. Opt went smooth! Dh happy cause of all the bding. It's just the wait that gets to me.:muaha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hissy: apart from the cycle after my miscarriage when I ovulated at cd19 I normally o at 11 or 12. It is now cd13 and no sign of it :hissy:

Leelee - glad your move went well - sorry about the MIL

Carrie - good luck hun - are you testing?

csunshine - I would hold of testing today if you can.............. don't spoil your night out.

Hello to the newbies 

If I don't get back on - have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## carriecinaz

Sunshine and Noja, thank you for the advice and positive thoughts...No go this time, AF came this morning...I'm glad she finally came if she was going to come anyways because I have been a miserable cow the past week. :evil: Now I know why I was on the pill so long. Even more of a reason we need a BFP, so I can get back on the pill! lol

Here's to an April baby, onward and upward! 

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry :witch: got you carriecaz, here's to next cycle for you! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Sorry AF got you CarrieCaz.

CSunshine - did you test?

Butterfly - it's strange that you haven't O'd yet. You prob will in the next few days. Notjing wrong with a later O. I O'd on CD18 and got my BFP so don't worry.

Is it another girlie weekend Mrs N?


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee you are 6 weeks today! :happydance: that must feel great! 

yup another girlie weekend, with a different set of girls - these are my old school friends, can't wait! must get packed actually :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> leelee you are 6 weeks today! :happydance: that must feel great!
> 
> yup another girlie weekend, with a different set of girls - these are my old school friends, can't wait! must get packed actually :rofl:

Aw, that sounds lovely so it does. Maybe your body is waiting to O for when you come back. Wouldn't be much fun if O'd tomorrow or something like that!

Ywah, it does feel good to be at 6 weeks now. Another mini milestone. I have turned into a cranky weepy psycho I think though. OH doesn't know what to do with me. My hormones must be in overdrive.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so the test was :bfn: I am not reading anything into it as I bought it at the Dollar Tree and have no idea how acurate it is. I am just going to go away for the weekend with the girls and play softball in our tourney and enjoy myself. I am going to sit in the pool and eat good food.

Your welcome Carriecaz keep your chin up!

Mrs N wow another weekend with the girlies how fun I will be thinkin about you when I'm out with my friends. We are actually going out of state so it should be fun.

Leelee your hormones will calm down in about 9months :rofl: you;ll be doing very good to not be phycotic during the whole thing. I know my dh walked on egg shells when I was pg :rofl: No it will get better as time goes by.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so the test was :bfn: I am not reading anything into it as I bought it at the Dollar Tree and have no idea how acurate it is. I am just going to go away for the weekend with the girls and play softball in our tourney and enjoy myself. I am going to sit in the pool and eat good food.
> 
> Your welcome Carriecaz keep your chin up!
> 
> Mrs N wow another weekend with the girlies how fun I will be thinkin about you when I'm out with my friends. We are actually going out of state so it should be fun.
> 
> Leelee your hormones will calm down in about 9months :rofl: you;ll be doing very good to not be phycotic during the whole thing. I know my dh walked on egg shells when I was pg :rofl: No it will get better as time goes by.

Hi CSunshine,

Glad you are feeling so positive about it. It is probably way too early anyway for a BFP. Enjoy your weekend lovely.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys!!!
sorry af got you carrie fingers crossed for next month!!
hope you have a lovely weekend mrs n!
csunshine i hope you get your bfp soon!
xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey wannabe how are you today good I hope. 


I am not testing again til Monday I think. :rofl: If I can resist the urge to poas. :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey wannabe how are you today good I hope.
> 
> 
> I am not testing again til Monday I think. :rofl: If I can resist the urge to poas. :rofl:

ive had a pretty crap day today to be honest :(
it started early hours of this morning having really vivid strange dreams then i pushed DH out of bed by mistake as i was dreaming and i only realised when i heard a thud after him screaming....then i picked my bro up to go to alton towers and he was late and messed me about then we got there and he had forgotten his pass (we have annual passes for the theme park) so we came home grr then this stupid woman on the phone was rude to me and i spent the rest of the afternoon in tears!! just a bit emotional!!

god i bet you wish you hadnt have asked now lol!!!

im sure the PMA will return soon plus i eel better now that i have vented a bit :)

hope you manage to resist the urge to POAS i'll be joining you when i buy some more im all sticked out!!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hey girls is anyone about?! still temping away, last cycle i ov'd on CD 16 with a 14day Luteal phase and a 30 day cycle, I put my temps in on FF this morning, and oh! it thinks i ov'd 3 days ago...er CD9?!!? wtf!!


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,
just popping in to say hello and see how you are all doing! 

Loulou - FF has only given you dotted crosshairs, so it may change your O date later in the cycle. Dotted crosshairs means that it's not sure about ovulation but thinks it could be a possibility. Your temps might go down again and FF could decide you didn't O. Did you get any EWCM? I would say just keep temping and keep with the BD for the time being and see what your temperatures do over the next few days.

:dust: to everyone! I'm hoping for a few BFPs soon!!

(P.S. I had my 21 week scan, baby is looking beautiful, I was amazed how much we could see!!)


----------



## leelee

Hi Loulou,

I agree with everything that Polaris is saying, especially about continuing to BD!!!

Congrats on the scan Polaris, you nmust be thrilled!


----------



## loulou58

yeh i think it could be down to that dodgy thermometer more than anything BD'ing is still commencing until at least the weekend which will take me to CD20ish. Then i'll have a lil chill and wait see what happens. This is harder than I ever imagined!!


----------



## Serene123

:cry:

:bfn: 11DPO.

Must stay positive.


----------



## wannabeamom

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :cry:
> 
> :bfn: 11DPO.
> 
> Must stay positive.

yes stay positive!!! test gain in a couple of days :D

hows everyone else doing? hope you are all good!!

yesterday i had a couple of twinges down below it felt just like af coming and lasted for just a few seconds each do you think this could possibly be implanation pain or am i reading too much into it? i would be very suprised if it is as have no other "syptoms" and dont want to get my hopes up if it isnt x


----------



## lizzy

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well.

Well i am starting another 2ww, feeling very positive this time, lets just hope i get the same result! Like everyone else i hate the wait.
Oh well only 12 days to go, must keep myself busy.

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!

Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???

Hello to everyone else. 

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi to you too butterfly!! xxxx

well i seem to have found my PMA again!! yippeeeeee!!!! just thought i would spread it about to you guys!! 8 days till testing and i think this may be our month!! just got a feeling just hope im not wrong now as i will be sooo gutted!

hope everyone is well!!! (speaking of which where are you all?????)

xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

GREAT PMA wannabeamom :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!
> 
> Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:

I know i dunno if its me, the thermometer, the weather, (the alcohol :dohh: ) or something else...this is confusing for me especially as it put ov in at cd9 and still hasnt removed it! how can you go from cd16 to cd9?!!?


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!
> 
> Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know i dunno if its me, the thermometer, the weather, (the alcohol :dohh: ) or something else...this is confusing for me especially as it put ov in at cd9 and still hasnt removed it! how can you go from cd16 to cd9?!!?Click to expand...

Have you done something to your chart? It's not showing crosshairs now?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!
> 
> Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know i dunno if its me, the thermometer, the weather, (the alcohol :dohh: ) or something else...this is confusing for me especially as it put ov in at cd9 and still hasnt removed it! how can you go from cd16 to cd9?!!?Click to expand...

Looks like you could be O'ing soon Loulou!

How's you Butterfly?

How is everyone else?

I miss all of you over in 1st tri. It's not the same. I hope you all get BFP's soon!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!
> 
> Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know i dunno if its me, the thermometer, the weather, (the alcohol :dohh: ) or something else...this is confusing for me especially as it put ov in at cd9 and still hasnt removed it! how can you go from cd16 to cd9?!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Have you done something to your chart? It's not showing crosshairs now?Click to expand...

Butterfly - do you think you might be O'ing with the next day or 2. You have a dip today that is the same as last month pre-O???


----------



## noja

Hi girlies, just called in to say hi. Very uneventful stage of my cycle right now. Didn't start temping after all this cycle but started Agnus Castus today. Doesn't have any side effects does it?! 
Hang in there Toriaatrash! 
Life in general seems good in here, really craving for a good girlie weekend after reading your post Mrs N. Hoping all the positivity in here will seep down and make my uterus a happy place to be for a sticky bean!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi leelee 

think I might be o'ing today hopefully - just waiting for DH to finish watching the tennis and then I'm gonna jump on him :happydance:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi leelee
> 
> think I might be o'ing today hopefully - just waiting for DH to finish watching the tennis and then I'm gonna jump on him :happydance:

Woo hoo! You go for it! Thought it might be today alright!

Hello Noja - how are you? I took AC and didn't have any side effects.


----------



## noja

Hi Leelee, doing good thanks. The weather in Ireland has been amazing which is pretty amazing in itself!! How are you keeping? Is there a little bump yet? I took my AC and I haven't turned green, grown sprouts out my ears or done anything strange yet so it must be ok. I'm never too sure about these remedies....! I should really go to bed but I'm slightly addicted to this now and husband isn't here tonight.


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Polaris - that's great news about your scan - I hope you're relaxing now!
> 
> Loulou - my temps are weird this month - I've not been given crosshairs yet and I normally O around 11 or 12???
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know i dunno if its me, the thermometer, the weather, (the alcohol :dohh: ) or something else...this is confusing for me especially as it put ov in at cd9 and still hasnt removed it! how can you go from cd16 to cd9?!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Have you done something to your chart? It's not showing crosshairs now?Click to expand...

When i updated my "feelings" for today i entered in watery CM and it removed them and said i havent Ov'd yet. So i think the CD9 thing was maybe either my thermometer or just wacky temps!
This weather must be affecting it you think, its hot hot hot one night then its cool and raining another!

I think im maybe due to Ov, my temps had a little dip..Butterfly we might be Ov twinnies again!!

How are you feeling leelee, 6weeks! where has that gone?! time is flying!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I was expecting a temp rise today but only got a very little one. I can't believe it ............ very unusual to ov so late but maybe I'm not going to ov at all........

We are still waiting for results from FS and we are also going to see Guys Hospital about PGD (it is the IVF route to getting pregnant where they test the egg to see if it has the defective gene that caused Mollie to die) and they put back into me only the good egg. 

Loulou - I hope you ovulate soon hun.

Noja - glad you're enjoying the weather........... it's funny but when we used to spend the summer in Ireland when we were younger - I only remember it being sunny! ha ha

Leelee :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Well I was expecting a temp rise today but only got a very little one. I can't believe it ............ very unusual to ov so late but maybe I'm not going to ov at all........
> 
> We are still waiting for results from FS and we are also going to see Guys Hospital about PGD (it is the IVF route to getting pregnant where they test the egg to see if it has the defective gene that caused Mollie to die) and they put back into me only the good egg.
> 
> Loulou - I hope you ovulate soon hun.
> 
> Noja - glad you're enjoying the weather........... it's funny but when we used to spend the summer in Ireland when we were younger - I only remember it being sunny! ha ha
> 
> Leelee :hugs:

Hi Butterfly,

I wouldn't be surprised if you are O'ing today. If you look at my Feb and March charts I had very small rises. Keep up the bd'ing, I have a feeling it won't be too long before you are in the 2WW

Loulou - I also think you are due to O. Wouldn't it be brill if the O twins could keep each other company again!

Noja - glad the AC has turned you into a green alien or anything. Ha ha! I am also glad Ireland is getting the lovely weather. Nowhere better to be when the sun is shining!

No bump yet but a fair bit of bloat. Had to buy a couple of new tops yesterday as my friends are here at the weekend and didn't want them to guess when they see me busting out of all my other tops!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all!!! hows everyone doing??

well...i promised myself that i wouldnt symptom spot this month and what am i sat here doing????symptom spotting!!!

well on sunday i felt a af like pain which would have been 6-7dpo

yesteday and today (around 8 and 9dpo) feel abit sick but i think its the weather and slight headache and sleepy again it could be the weather...but the thing ive noticed today is cm does anyone know if this is normal leading up to af? or if it could be a "symptom" before taking agnus castus i have never noticed cm before so this is all new to me!

i really hate symptom spotting and wish i didnt do it must train myself better!!!

x


----------



## wannabeamom

oh and dizzy and light headed today...could be the weather also!!


----------



## girlross

Hello all!

I'm tring not to signal spot either! But on 3dpo I had light cramping for the day. Wonder what thats about? Anywho this waiting is the pits ](*,)


----------



## noja

Hi girlross, yip! Waiting is the pits. I'm quite happy in the post AF pre 0 period at the minute, slightly less emotionally draining!
Keep us posted wish2bamom, you just never know...
Butterfly, I'm not sure WHERE in Ireland you used to stay but if you remember could you let me know please cause this weather just isn't normal! Did you get your results yet? Hope you get your appointment soon. Sounds like an amazing procedure, science fries my brains sometimes but as long as it's helping us ladies I'm happy to accept it!


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi all!!! hows everyone doing??
> 
> well...i promised myself that i wouldnt symptom spot this month and what am i sat here doing????symptom spotting!!!
> 
> well on sunday i felt a af like pain which would have been 6-7dpo
> 
> yesteday and today (around 8 and 9dpo) feel abit sick but i think its the weather and slight headache and sleepy again it could be the weather...but the thing ive noticed today is cm does anyone know if this is normal leading up to af? or if it could be a "symptom" before taking agnus castus i have never noticed cm before so this is all new to me!
> 
> i really hate symptom spotting and wish i didnt do it must train myself better!!!
> 
> x

Hi Wannabeamom,

Yes a change in CM could well be a sign of pregnancy. I always had creamy CM post O and when I got my BFP last month my CM dried up for a few days after O.


----------



## loulou58

hey girls!
yay we have action! im gonna keep bd'ing all this week to make sure ive covered all the bases!! i think i may ov in the next 24 hours or so im making sure!! my temps have dipped down again like they did last month!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> hey girls!
> yay we have action! im gonna keep bd'ing all this week to make sure ive covered all the bases!! i think i may ov in the next 24 hours or so im making sure!! my temps have dipped down again like they did last month!

Yep, I reckon that could be you for O. I can't wait til your in the 2WW!

xxx


----------



## loulou58

I cant wait either! ive got to get a bfp some time soon for all this Bd'ing haha, i go at it like a trooper every month!! its only really these last 2 months really though ive been able to realise my ov is later than i thought so hopefully some time soon!! pleeaasse! haha xxx
hows things leelee? cookin up nicely?


----------



## noja

Best of luck Loulou!


----------



## loulou58

every night this week my OH will be getting attacked whether he likes it or not!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I cant wait either! ive got to get a bfp some time soon for all this Bd'ing haha, i go at it like a trooper every month!! its only really these last 2 months really though ive been able to realise my ov is later than i thought so hopefully some time soon!! pleeaasse! haha xxx
> hows things leelee? cookin up nicely?

It's a really positive way to look at it!

Yeah, all okay here. Just taking it one day at a time and looking forward to reaching the 12 week stage. I didn't realise how worried I'd be to get to the 12 weeks. Am over 1/2 way there now so am hoping the rest of the time flies!


----------



## loulou58

When you think how soon the first 6 weeks have flew i think it will come around so quick for you the 12 week mark! then you'll be a 3rd of the way there! madness!! im so excited for you!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, boring boring boring here! no positives opks yet, no temp rise, just waiting :hissy:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> When you think how soon the first 6 weeks have flew i think it will come around so quick for you the 12 week mark! then you'll be a 3rd of the way there! madness!! im so excited for you!! xxx

Aw thanks! it does feel a little lonely over there though. I want you and everyone else on here to join me soon.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, boring boring boring here! no positives opks yet, no temp rise, just waiting :hissy:

Maybe you will O around the same time as last month?

How was your girlie weekend?


----------



## loulou58

i know i want us all to come over to 1st tri and play in there all together! im hoping im in there sooner rather than later!


----------



## Mrs_N

hopefully we'll all join you in 1st tri soon leelee!
maybe I'll be ov buddies with loulou and butterfly this month lol!

yes, i know we are not up to the time I ov'd last cycle, so it could still happen, I was just hoping that cd33 would not be a pattern! then again, it is better than no ov at all!


----------



## manchester1

hello i just took my first cycle of clomid 50mp so now im just waitingggg....i took last pill on friday so i hope to see a positive opk very very soon!!!!


----------



## loulou58

ooh my temp went up this morning! maybe i've ov'd?! I hope so :) right on time!!


----------



## wannabeamom

loulou58 said:


> ooh my temp went up this morning! maybe i've ov'd?! I hope so :) right on time!!


fingers crossed for you!! good luck!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Fingers crossed loulou!


----------



## - Butterfly -

loulou58 said:


> ooh my temp went up this morning! maybe i've ov'd?! I hope so :) right on time!!

 
:happydance::happydance::happydance: my temp went up this morning too - hopefully we're ov buddies again!! hope you join us Mrs N :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> ooh my temp went up this morning! maybe i've ov'd?! I hope so :) right on time!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: my temp went up this morning too - hopefully we're ov buddies again!! hope you join us Mrs N :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

And what a rise it was Butterfly!!! Yay, things are hotting up on this thread again!


----------



## Mrs_N

wow nice rise butterfly! hope I can join you guys soon, you'll be in your 2nd tww since I last ov'd :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Wow Butterfly, what a rise!! We're deffo Ov twinnies again!! Im now 2dpo? (going from the dip? is that right? this is exciting!


----------



## loulou58

Mrs_N said:


> wow nice rise butterfly! hope I can join you guys soon, you'll be in your 2nd tww since I last ov'd :rofl:


ohh nnooo!! i hope you ov soon!! you must be cracking up...i hope its comin along asap for you!!! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: Mrs N - hope you join us soon.

Yes my temp is still elevated today so I would say I am 2dpo too! I must have wanted to be twins with you again because I've ovulated a good 5 days later! Oh well - looks like we're in the 2WW !!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> wow nice rise butterfly! hope I can join you guys soon, you'll be in your 2nd tww since I last ov'd :rofl:
> 
> 
> ohh nnooo!! i hope you ov soon!! you must be cracking up...i hope its comin along asap for you!!! xxClick to expand...

So happy that both of you are in the 2WW now :) I would love some company in 1st tri

Mrs N - I have my fingers crossed that you join the ladies soon. Hugs to you.

How are you Csunshine, Noja and Wannabeamom?


----------



## loulou58

- Butterfly - said:


> :hugs: Mrs N - hope you join us soon.
> 
> Yes my temp is still elevated today so I would say I am 2dpo too! I must have wanted to be twins with you again because I've ovulated a good 5 days later! Oh well - looks like we're in the 2WW !!!

I can feel the love!!:cloud9: haha I hope this is all good!! we all need to get over onto first tri asap! haha and we can be the 9mw ladies!


----------



## loulou58

Where is everyone?!


----------



## wannabeamom

helloooooo everyone!!! lad to see some more of you are now officially in the tww!! fingers crossed for you!!!
mrs n hope you join us soon!!



leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> wow nice rise butterfly! hope I can join you guys soon, you'll be in your 2nd tww since I last ov'd :rofl:
> 
> 
> ohh nnooo!! i hope you ov soon!! you must be cracking up...i hope its comin along asap for you!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> So happy that both of you are in the 2WW now :) I would love some company in 1st tri
> 
> Mrs N - I have my fingers crossed that you join the ladies soon. Hugs to you.
> 
> How are you Csunshine, Noja and Wannabeamom?Click to expand...

im just attempting not to symptom spot!! not going well!!

alot of it is due to the hot weather like feeling light headed and sick twinges in my abdomen but other than that nothing now not even sore boobies they normally kill throughout the whole tww!! :(


----------



## lizzy

hi all

i am on my 4th cycle of ttc and up to now have managed to avoid symptom spotting, but today is different, my breasts are tender and my lower stomach is feeling really uncomfortable, like its swollen. I'm only 5dpo. I have not had this before and i am thinking its a good sign, or am i reading too much into it?

x


----------



## loulou58

Yay I got crosshairs!!!

Lizzy if your feeling different to usual then its always a good sign!! You usually implant 6-10dpo so any main symptoms prob wont start kicking in just yet but hold on!! xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

hi lizzy good luck i hope you get your :bfp:!!!

hi everyone else hope you are all well!!

well i tested today with fmu and im sure i saw the faintest of faintest :bfp:

but im sooo confused as unsure if it was an evap line....i was unsure when i first took the test so took it apart and i thought isaw one so had my shower and looked at it again and thought i saw one i tried taking a pic but you can barely see it so i guess i will have to wait and take another in a couple of days :(

really hope it is this month!!! 14 moths of trying now when will be best to test again tomorrow or sun?
xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wannabeamom - OOhhh I'm excited for you I hope it is a BFP. How many DPO are you? Which hpt did you use? 

There is some great symptoms going on.

I am officially in the 2WW I got my crosshairs! Loulou we are definately Ov twinnies!


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi lizzy good luck i hope you get your :bfp:!!!
> 
> hi everyone else hope you are all well!!
> 
> well i tested today with fmu and im sure i saw the faintest of faintest :bfp:
> 
> but im sooo confused as unsure if it was an evap line....i was unsure when i first took the test so took it apart and i thought isaw one so had my shower and looked at it again and thought i saw one i tried taking a pic but you can barely see it so i guess i will have to wait and take another in a couple of days :(
> 
> really hope it is this month!!! 14 moths of trying now when will be best to test again tomorrow or sun?
> xxx

Ooh exciting stuff! My first test was really really faint as well and I did a FRER that morning and the FRER came up darker so if I was you I would do the FRER if you still have your FMU!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooh wannabeamom so hope it is the start of a nice chunky :bfp: for you!

loulou and butterfly yay for crosshairs!! my opk yesterday was verging on positive and my temp did go up today so not sure, but I might have ov'd! annoyingly yesterdays opk was my last one, and although I've ordered more they haven't arrived yet so I don't know whether todays is positive or not!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooooh wannabeamom so hope it is the start of a nice chunky :bfp: for you!
> 
> loulou and butterfly yay for crosshairs!! my opk yesterday was verging on positive and my temp did go up today so not sure, but I might have ov'd! annoyingly yesterdays opk was my last one, and although I've ordered more they haven't arrived yet so I don't know whether todays is positive or not!

It looks like you have O'd Mrs N. I wouldn't worry too much about the OPKs. Getting BD in is the most important bit. If you have another rise tomorrow then you will be well on your way to the 2WW.

Congrats to Butterfly and Loulou for joining the 2WW. Woo hoo!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs N it would be great if you could join me and loulou in the 2WW

Yippeeee


----------



## Mrs_N

i really hope so! fingers crossed my temp goes up tomorrow, then I will be fairly sure I've ov'd!


----------



## wannabeamom

- Butterfly - said:


> Wannabeamom - OOhhh I'm excited for you I hope it is a BFP. How many DPO are you? Which hpt did you use?
> 
> There is some great symptoms going on.
> 
> I am officially in the 2WW I got my crosshairs! Loulou we are definately Ov twinnies!

i used a sainsbury's test i am about 11dpo i just daren't test again though scared that i was imagining it or that it was a evap line going to save my urine tomorrow and get some superdrug tests and try again!

well done to you and loulou on the crosshairs get lots of bd in!!


----------



## wannabeamom

leelee said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi lizzy good luck i hope you get your :bfp:!!!
> 
> hi everyone else hope you are all well!!
> 
> well i tested today with fmu and im sure i saw the faintest of faintest :bfp:
> 
> but im sooo confused as unsure if it was an evap line....i was unsure when i first took the test so took it apart and i thought isaw one so had my shower and looked at it again and thought i saw one i tried taking a pic but you can barely see it so i guess i will have to wait and take another in a couple of days :(
> 
> really hope it is this month!!! 14 moths of trying now when will be best to test again tomorrow or sun?
> xxx
> 
> 
> Ooh exciting stuff! My first test was really really faint as well and I did a FRER that morning and the FRER came up darker so if I was you I would do the FRER if you still have your FMU!Click to expand...

thanks leelee i didnt save the urine so gonna buy more tests not sure whether to get superdrug or frer!!

soooo scared!!


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone!! wannabeamom thats so exciting!! id definately get a FRER for say sundays FMU thats gonna be a killer to wait but PMA!!!!! that would be so good if we get another girly over to 1st tri!!

MrsN!!! you ov'd!!!! yay we've got a new set of ov triplets this month!! Lets hope we can all hit 1st tri together too and follow leelee over!


----------



## wannabeamom

stupid stupid me!!! just caved and tested with frer and was :bfn: so either that one this morn was def a evap or it needs the fmu so good job ive got 3 more!! will test sun then tues if af hasnt come fingers crossed!


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> stupid stupid me!!! just caved and tested with frer and was :bfn: so either that one this morn was def a evap or it needs the fmu so good job ive got 3 more!! will test sun then tues if af hasnt come fingers crossed!

So sorry Wannabeamom :(


----------



## carriecinaz

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd pop in and see what's new...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! 

Mrs. N, Leelee, Loulou and Wannabeamom - Sounds all very good and positive. I'm just hanging in there waiting to ov.

I have a question for everyone. I keep hearing different opinions on the quality of sperm. Here's the thing, my hubby and I did the BD almost every single day starting immediately after AF stopped until like day 16 of my cycle last month and I didn't get a BFP. I was in the mindset that if we had sex every day how could I not get preg. Now some women are telling me oh no, save it up for when you ovulate so it's more powerful. Which to me sounds kinda silly but I have backed off and we are BD'ing every other day instead of every single day. I'd like to hear your expert opinions on this. :confused:


----------



## Mrs_N

*sigh* temp went back down so no ov yet for me

Carrie unless oh has a low sperm count then there should be no problem with bd every day. Some people suggest every other day then an extra when you ov. 

Wannabeamom sorry it was bfn, fingers crossed you need that fmu :dust:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> *sigh* temp went back down so no ov yet for me
> 
> Carrie unless oh has a low sperm count then there should be no problem with bd every day. Some people suggest every other day then an extra when you ov.
> 
> Wannabeamom sorry it was bfn, fingers crossed you need that fmu :dust:

So sorry Mrs N. Hope you are okay.

Carrie - I used to wait til about CD8/10 and then start BD'ing so I wouldn't run out of steam. If you have the energy to do it everyday after AF I say go for it!


----------



## loulou58

Oh no Mrs N!! i couldnt take my thermometre today, i stayed in my mums and forgot it!! :dohh: so i cant even begin to think what it was, im just glad i know ive ov'd for now on time so i should be ok!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Oh no Mrs N!! i couldnt take my thermometre today, i stayed in my mums and forgot it!! :dohh: so i cant even begin to think what it was, im just glad i know ive ov'd for now on time so i should be ok!!

Hi Loulou,

How are you? Seems like ages since we chatted on here!


----------



## loulou58

I know! we keep missing eachother!! im ok, not doing too bad! im 4dpo now and nothing really to report exciting, i just hope something will happen soonish! its been a while now!! 
How are you, have you been to the docs yet?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I know! we keep missing eachother!! im ok, not doing too bad! im 4dpo now and nothing really to report exciting, i just hope something will happen soonish! its been a while now!!
> How are you, have you been to the docs yet?

Yeah, been to the doctor to register but in East Sussex you get referred to the midwife straight away so I am down to go Tuesday the 14th July. I will be 8+4 then so that will be exciting!

I am just waiting on a call back from NHS Direct as I have been taking B-50 vitamins and saw on the label that you should consult your GP if you are taking them. I didn't want to just stop taking them but obviously don't want to harm the baba either so they are checking it out and ringing me back. Nothing major but still unsettling me a bit.

4 DPO - I'd say you can't wait until about 7 DPO. That's when all the intersting bits start on the chart! Are you still enjoying temping?


----------



## leelee

By the way, has anyone heard from CSunshine or Jeanette.

I am worried about them two :(


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I know! we keep missing eachother!! im ok, not doing too bad! im 4dpo now and nothing really to report exciting, i just hope something will happen soonish! its been a while now!!
> How are you, have you been to the docs yet?
> 
> Yeah, been to the doctor to register but in East Sussex you get referred to the midwife straight away so I am down to go Tuesday the 14th July. I will be 8+4 then so that will be exciting!
> 
> I am just waiting on a call back from NHS Direct as I have been taking B-50 vitamins and saw on the label that you should consult your GP if you are taking them. I didn't want to just stop taking them but obviously don't want to harm the baba either so they are checking it out and ringing me back. Nothing major but still unsettling me a bit.
> 
> 4 DPO - I'd say you can't wait until about 7 DPO. That's when all the intersting bits start on the chart! Are you still enjoying temping?Click to expand...

Yeh im excited to get into next week and see what happens, fuming ive left my thermometre though its become my little friend!! I applied for the vip memebership to on FF and im learning lots more with it so im getting stuck right in, its pretty interesting!

OMG time is flying for you isnt it!! i cant believe that in 10days your like over 8 and a half weeks!! crazy!!
I miss them too leelee im hoping theyre ok i was wondering!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> I know! we keep missing eachother!! im ok, not doing too bad! im 4dpo now and nothing really to report exciting, i just hope something will happen soonish! its been a while now!!
> How are you, have you been to the docs yet?
> 
> Yeah, been to the doctor to register but in East Sussex you get referred to the midwife straight away so I am down to go Tuesday the 14th July. I will be 8+4 then so that will be exciting!
> 
> I am just waiting on a call back from NHS Direct as I have been taking B-50 vitamins and saw on the label that you should consult your GP if you are taking them. I didn't want to just stop taking them but obviously don't want to harm the baba either so they are checking it out and ringing me back. Nothing major but still unsettling me a bit.
> 
> 4 DPO - I'd say you can't wait until about 7 DPO. That's when all the intersting bits start on the chart! Are you still enjoying temping?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh im excited to get into next week and see what happens, fuming ive left my thermometre though its become my little friend!! I applied for the vip memebership to on FF and im learning lots more with it so im getting stuck right in, its pretty interesting!
> 
> OMG time is flying for you isnt it!! i cant believe that in 10days your like over 8 and a half weeks!! crazy!!
> I miss them too leelee im hoping theyre ok i was wondering!!Click to expand...

The VIP membership is great isn't it!


----------



## loulou58

yeh its fab!! i only got it for one month (wishful thinking!) but it was only like a fiver or something like that so i thought i may aswell!! ive had lots of fun with it!!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> yeh its fab!! i only got it for one month (wishful thinking!) but it was only like a fiver or something like that so i thought i may aswell!! ive had lots of fun with it!!

Just had a call back from NHS Direct (how nice are they!) and the pharmacist said I can stop taking the B-50 and just to continue taking my pregnacare. Phew, no weaning off them or anything. Am happy with that!


----------



## loulou58

Oh thats good isnt it! good they called you back like that too!! i always forget about NHS Direct!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Oh thats good isnt it! good they called you back like that too!! i always forget about NHS Direct!

They are just so helpful I would defo ring again.

Well am off to Mallorca tomorrow for 3 nights but I am back at the right time (Wed evening) and there should be lots of activity on the temps so can't wait for that!

First tri is very quiet without you lot so I need you all over there in about 10 days time!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys!!

sorry about your dip mrs n

good luck to the rest of you in your 2ww

have a great time away leelee!!!

im sooo upset today the :witch: got me good and proper!!

been in such pain today the worst ive ever had i even stood up and fainted came around to the dog licking my face!!

i really thought it ws out month this month esp as ive had no sign of af coming my boobs still arent sore i normally cant touch them for a week before... i was really hoping to give my dh a :bfp: for our first anniverary tomorrow :(


----------



## loulou58

aww wannabeamom im so sorry she come to get you!! thats bad, but put all your PMA together to hit it big stylee next month and kick that witches tushy!! we're all here for virtual hugs for you hunny!! XXXXXX


----------



## wannabeamom

loulou58 said:


> aww wannabeamom im so sorry she come to get you!! thats bad, but put all your PMA together to hit it big stylee next month and kick that witches tushy!! we're all here for virtual hugs for you hunny!! XXXXXX


thanks loulou thats really nice to hear!

well its 3.15 am and have been up half the night with really bad pains grrrr!

I HATE AF!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wannabeamom - really sorry AF has visited - hope the cow leaves you soon.

Leelee - I too hope that me and Loulou will be joining you in 10 days!! 

Loulou - you really are getting stuck into it and your PMA is fab! Really hoping for a BFP for you hun.

As for me I'm off to Guys Hospital in London tomorrow to talk about the clinical way to have a baby that is free from the Genetic condition Mollie had.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies, 
just popping in to say hello.
Butterfly - the best of luck with your appointment tomorrow, make sure to let us know how it goes. Maybe you are already pregnant though!
Loulou - really hope this is your month!
Mrs N - grrr, so frustrating that O is playing tricks on you again. Hope it happens in the next day or so.
Hope everyone else is doing well too.
All is well here - OH felt the baby kicking for the first time last night! :happydance::happydance: So cool!


----------



## lizzy

well the :witch: got me yesterday, 6 days early aswell and i'm never early. 
Oh well, here's to the next cycle.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Wannabeamom - really sorry AF has visited - hope the cow leaves you soon.
> 
> Leelee - I too hope that me and Loulou will be joining you in 10 days!!
> 
> Loulou - you really are getting stuck into it and your PMA is fab! Really hoping for a BFP for you hun.
> 
> As for me I'm off to Guys Hospital in London tomorrow to talk about the clinical way to have a baby that is free from the Genetic condition Mollie had.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

Best of luck tomorrow Butterfly.

Am off to Mallorca for 3 nights tonight so will catch up with everyone when I get back!


----------



## baby1moretime

Hey ladies i will be joining you if thats ok! Just starting my tww today hope its a fast one for us all :happydance::hug::hug:


----------



## baby1moretime

leelee said:


> Am off to Mallorca for 3 nights tonight so will catch up with everyone when I get back![/QUOTE said:
> 
> Ohhh have fun hunny so jealous got to wait a fortnight till i go away :hug::hug:Click to expand...


----------



## Princess baby

Hey,
Can i join in? I've got 10days left of my 2ww! Its going so so slow!:sleep:
Ohhh, have fun in Mallorca Leelee :)


So how is everyone? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## loulou58

I hope this is a good month for me too, badly!! im still at my mums, minus thermometer so im clueless as to whats going on and still not happy about it!! i should of went out and bought one yesterday...ah well, what will be will be!
Butterfly thats good about your appointment, hopefully some poswitive news coming soon i hope !! :)

Polaris thats so cute!! xx


----------



## loulou58

hey baby1moretime and princess baby!!! welcome to the 2ww!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## Princess baby

I've 10 days until AF is due, i really hope she stays away!
xxx


----------



## loulou58

Ive got 9 days till she is due so we're prob on the same timings! good luck for your BFP! xx


----------



## Princess baby

Good luck for your :bfp: then babe. 
Its so frutrating, i did a test today and got a :bfn: I'm so impatient! 
xxx


----------



## loulou58

aww ha im the total opposite i always wait for AF to be late, ive only peed on one stick since january im doin pretty good but i could easily pee on loads every month, i just have to restrain myself!! haha


----------



## Jeannette

Good Morning Ladies!! Sorry to worry you leelee and loulou, all is well I have just been really busy getting ready to move. Ten days now!! Packing up a house, plus trying to keep two children from being too bored since they're out of school, plus having first tri exhaustion is a challenge!! Not complaining though....am SOOO excited!! :)

Leelee, hope you have a fabulous getaway!! ::happydance::

Butterfly, I hope all goes well at your apt today :hugs:

Wannabeamom, I'm so sorry that evil witch got you -- next month will be better!!! :bike: (btw - that's you running over the witch :) )

Loulou, and everyone else in the 2ww....hoping for lots of :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

lol that made me smile...wish i could run her over!! been in agony since yesterday!! good luck everyone hope the :witch: stays away for you all!! good luck for your appointment butterfly!

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: wannabeamom, so sorry she got you hun
and you too lizzy :hugs:

welcome princess baby & baby1moretime :wave:

jeanette glad everything is going well, good luck with the move!
leelee hope you have a fab time away!
polaris aw wow how exciting for him to feel the kicks! 

loulou sorry you are thermometer-less!
butterfly hope the genetics appointment is helpful

OPK pretty dark today, will take a piccie tomorrow for you all to interpret for me lol! looking like it might be around cd33 again, which although a long wait if I am reliably ovulating then each cycle at least I know where I stand! fingers crossed!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls :hi:

im 4dpo and obsessing already but its so hard not to notice absolutely everything isnt it!!


----------



## Mrs_N

is it a positive OPK?
would appreciate your interpretation! 

sarahmelissa hi! :wave:


----------



## loulou58

ive never used opks so i personally couldnt say sorry hunny but things are definately looking good!! im now 6dpo, nothing to report!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning everyone

Hello to new ladies sarahmelissa, princess baby and baby1moretime

Jeannette :hugs: great to see you - glad everything is going well. 

Mrs N - have you ovulated? I could never get a positive on the OPK so can't help really.

Well my appointment didn't go as well as we hoped. We really want to go for it but was told that to apply for the funding and then have the tests that are required it would be January before we would start the treatment (ie harvesting eggs) and then there is only a 20% chance of it working. AND if we say yes we want to proceed then we have to STOP trying naturally NOW not in January :hissy: We really don't know what to do. So much to think about because I am 38 and half so biological clock is ticking very LOUDLY.

The good news is though that I am currently in a 2WW and who knows .............


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girlies, well i am obsessing already and i am only 5dpo, i got some pinkish stuff before (only when wiping) sorry tmi, i know its too early for implantaion spotting, but its gone now and im obsessing about what it could have been, anyone else had this before?


----------



## Mrs_N

i thought 5dpo was perfect timing for implantation??

well i haven't ovulated, temp went down again this morning :cry:


----------



## mrsty

hi girls.. new to the site but am a POAS addict and am currently on 12dpo but so far all BFN's :( temp chart is super high (98.8) and have had symptoms but am getting a bit paranoid its all in my mind.... also have 2 lines (still one a bit fainter) on OPK when usually none are present at o time... happy to hear anyone's thoughts


----------



## polaris

Hi Butterfly, sorry to hear that the appointment didn't go as well as you would have liked. Why do you have to stop trying naturally now if they would not be in a position to proceed till January? Sounds like you and your DH have a lot to think about to decide what is the best decision for you. :hug:

Mrs N - what a disappointment that temp went down again. It must be so frustrating for you waiting for O.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been on but if you ventured to my journal you would have seen that my Mom passed away very suddenly last Monday. I have been off now for a week and have missed so much. I will catch up later tonight. 

We drove to Texas last Wednesday had my birthday with my siblings on Thursday and then had Mom's service on Friday and drove back to South Dakota 18hrs straight through on Saturday. I am exhausted. I didn't have a thermometer on our quick trip but af showed on Wednesday and full on Thursday so no need. I started temping today. I will go get some opk's this week and start those cd10. I am kinda foggy still so please don't take what I say to heart as I probably don't even know what I am saying :rofl:


----------



## loulou58

Oh no csunshine! im so sorry, hope you and your family are all ok, all my thoughts xxx

Butterfly too, thats a lot to think over isnt it! The 2ww is here though so you've got this to ride out very positvely!! fingers x'd!!

Jeanette!!! youre with us!! i missed you, hope bubs is ok!

All the gorgeous ladies mwah!! 7dpo today im rocking this 2ww! its going quickly this month!! hope everyones ok!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N said:


> i thought 5dpo was perfect timing for implantation??
> 
> well i haven't ovulated, temp went down again this morning :cry:

Thanks i hope so but i noticed more pinkish type cm stuff a little bit this morning, hoping it is implantion, but i looked back at my dairy from last month i had the same thing for about 4 days before which so now im not so hopeful :(


----------



## Jeannette

Csunshine I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Butterfly, wow that is a difficult decision! I hope that is a gigantic implantation dip and your decision will be made for you!! :)

I went to the doctor today and hear bubs heartbeat for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## polaris

Csunshine - I am so so sorry for you loss. Thinking of you and your family. 

Jeannette - can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks now! That's great that you got to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: to you CSunshine - very sorry to hear of your loss. god bless :hugs:

Mrs N - sorry to hear your body is messing around - I hope you ovulate soon hun.

SarahMelissa - not sure about your pinkish cm - it sounded like implantation bleed but if you've had it before I'm afraid you're just gonna have to be patient and wait!!

Thanks for everyones comments on my appointment with the genetics ....... Dh and I haven't had chance to sit down and talk about it but think we're going to apply and then just carry on trying ............ once the funding has been agreed we'll stop trying

Also had the results back from my FS tests - I going in to see them tomorrow but something has come back high and I have to go in to pick up a prescription for extra Folic Acid ............ not really sure what that's about.

8dpo and no symptoms for me I'm afraid - very boring!! ha ha


----------



## noja

So sorry for your loss Csunshine , thoughts and prayers for you and your family :hug:

Butterfly, you have much going on in your head right now, :hug: as you try to decide where to go next. 

SarahMelissa, that happens me sometimes so it could be part of your cycle....or it could be something else entirely, fingers Xd.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone just popped by to have a catch up with you guys...trying to stay away from the main boards as everything i read is just depressing and really trying hard to keep my pma up at the moment cant stay away from the 2ww family though!! :D

csunshine sorry for your loss and hope you are ok!!

butterfly fingers crossed that this is you month!!

good luck to everyone else!!! xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are truly awesome! You all remind me of my Mom so very strong! I hope we all get our desired results! :hugs:

Butterfly hope you get some good news, maybe the prescription will help!

There are so many new ladies since I went awol last week thank you all for your warm words I have met the bestest ladies on here!

Hope everybody is doing good today I will pop back to chat later. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

so do you have to be in the 2ww to join this group? Cause I am! 6dpo....


----------



## Mrs_N

hey kelly! any symptoms at 6dpo?? 

jeanette wow I bet it was so fab to hear the heartbeat! :happydance:

:hugs: wannabeamom, hope you are ok

sarahmelissa fingers crossed for you

:hugs: csunshine

butterfly fingers crossed you start getting some answers - maybe you are already pregnant!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Kelly how are you I was just headed to visit you! 
Please join us!

Mrs N keep temping it will happen!


----------



## carriecinaz

Csunshine  I am so sorry for your loss...

Sarahmelissa  Sending positive vibes your way. Could be fantastic news, excited for you!

Wannabeamom  Keep on keepin on!

Mrs N.  Wow you have long cycles, that would be so frustrating. Keep your chin up, it will happen for you.


I am completely exhausted today. Need to vent. My DH and I had an aweful argument last night. I was upset because he was fixing our computer for 4 hours after work and we didn't get to BD and last night was CD13. As we were going to bed he said, "It's no big deal, you have next month" and I kinda snapped. We were up late talking, me trying to get him to understand the emotional toll it has when every single day around ov counts. I also gave him the heads up on Sunday I would need him this week for ov but he still doesn't get it...He wants to be a dad but his approach is just so laid back. I've always done everything 110% when I set my mind to it! I just need to know that we did the BD on the days we should have. Then at least I know we did everything we could to get pg even if we don't. I guess I need to relax some but it's so hard. He doesn't get the waiting part!


----------



## Mrs_N

what is more frustrating is that they seem to be getting longer - before I started to temp the cycles I had were 24 - 27 days long! 

carrie :hugs: my dh is similar - he wants it, but he also is quite laid back about it and says it will happen when it happens, which is so frustrating for me as the longing and desperation is starting to tear me up. remember you don't need to :sex: everyday around ov, so long as you do maybe once or twice in the few days leading up to it then you should be covered!


----------



## inactive1

Hey Ladies, Recently Started TTC #2.!! 

Would Love To Join Your Group 

Love Kim

Good Luck Ladies.!! Hope You Get Your :bfp: SOON!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Kim dust to you and all the lovely ladies on this thread!

Mrs N have you spoken to a dr about why your cycles are getting longer? I would at least question it. Hope you O soon!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

No, no symptoms... I don't normally symptom spot though, given our chances with DH's not so great sperm I find it easier not to, although every time I pee after Ov I check for a red or pink tinge! :rofl: I have been checking like crazy now being close to implantation if his sperm managed to fertilize my eggy. That would be the one true thing that would get my excited only it doesn't happen to everyone so here's to waiting another 8ish days.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly PMA! I know you don't think it's possible but just maybe his little :spermy: made way up there! You have gone to great lengths for that sperm! Keep up the PMA!


----------



## - Butterfly -

the last post on here was yesterday!!

My oh my - aren't we quiet? Where is everyone?


----------



## Csunshine013

I just sold a coach tour! :yipee::yipee: had to have two as there was two couples going double commission. LOL

It's very quiet must be summer and everybody is outside. That's my best guess. 

How are you Butterfly hope your having a better day!

I am having a great day! Played softball games last night and you know this lady can play some ball now! LOL ok I tooted my own horn! Hope all is well we need some chatter on here!

Dust to all and tons of PMA!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey CSunshine - well done on your sale!!!

Well the sun is out but it's not that warm .......................

I'm ok thanks. I posted on the TTC forum but didn't have many responses! I'm a bit confused as to what's going on. AF is due today however I ovulated 5 days late so everyone is saying that AF not due for 5 days but I had spotting earlier on???

Obviously hoping it's implantation as I'm 9 dpo!


----------



## loulou58

Hey girlies!! Buttefly keep that pma for implantation, tecnically you should AF later if you ovd later so it ounds good!!

Hey csunshine!

im 9dpo today too!! i get sore boobs about a week and a half before AF is due and this month they havent gone sore at all? and im due in 4 more sleeps!!??


----------



## Kelly9

I am feeling off I think it was the ice cap I had today, the caffeine does weird things ot my body. I am feeling low today about the pregnancy thing... it's been a bit since the sadness has got me. I am just fed up of never getting my BFP. It's just not fair.


----------



## - Butterfly -

That's weird Loulou - that you haven't got sore boobs when you normally do.

What's happened to the temping?


----------



## loulou58

Yeh its strange, im hoping its a good sign?! theyre usually killin me by now then start gettin better just as she comes.
Ive been staying in my mums and ive left my thermometer, i was going to buy one for here cos ive missed out but i didnt get chance and now its too late i guess, what will be will be i guess!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ha ha ha - that's true - nothing we can do now but wait! and symptom spot!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Back from my short holiday. Had a brill time but feeling queasy nearly all the time now :(

Butterfly - I agree that AF wouldn't be due for another 5 days so the fact that you are spotting is good :) 

Loulou - how are you feeling hun?

I really miss Hayley from this thread :(

Hi to everyone else and all the newbies!


----------



## SarahMelissa

i am totally obsessing and need your help, today is 8dpo for me and since 6dpo i have had some very light pink spotting (usually only noticeable when checking internally or on wiping sorry tmi) i was hoping it could be implantation but since this is now the third day i have noticed it i am now starting to think it could be something bad such as luteal phase defect, low progesterone, etc. What do you girls think? I had a little bit of a temp dip yesterday at 7dpo, so i am hoping and praying that it turned out to be implantation, but i have a feeling it wont be, in which case i think i should make a doc appointment if witch ends up showing.


----------



## loulou58

Leelee!! your back?
Hows our tww baby doing? hehe how was the break?
Im ok just half symptom spotting with butterfly which i know we shouldnt do but our pma must be ruling tonight!!

Sarah Melissa they sound like good signs!!


----------



## carriecinaz

Sarahmelissa,

It sounds very good. I kow it's so hard but obsessing is not going to do anything for you. You want your body to be relaxed right now. Do something you enjoy to keep your mind off of it. Good luck, can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> i am totally obsessing and need your help, today is 8dpo for me and since 6dpo i have had some very light pink spotting (usually only noticeable when checking internally or on wiping sorry tmi) i was hoping it could be implantation but since this is now the third day i have noticed it i am now starting to think it could be something bad such as luteal phase defect, low progesterone, etc. What do you girls think? I had a little bit of a temp dip yesterday at 7dpo, so i am hoping and praying that it turned out to be implantation, but i have a feeling it wont be, in which case i think i should make a doc appointment if witch ends up showing.

Hi SarahM,

Looking at your chart from other months you seem to have a decent LP. I think for IB it can go on for up to 3 days so it could be that?

Have you ever had the sporting before?


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Leelee!! your back?
> Hows our tww baby doing? hehe how was the break?
> Im ok just half symptom spotting with butterfly which i know we shouldnt do but our pma must be ruling tonight!!
> 
> Sarah Melissa they sound like good signs!!

Hi Loulou,

I am good apart from feeling queasy for most of the day. Think I am going to succumb to temptation and try to book a private scan next week. My sister is here for a visit and she would love to see the scan.

What symptoms do you have Loulou?


----------



## makeithappen

hey anyone 6dpo?? just wondering is there anyone i can share symptoms with??

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Sarah your cycles seem to be all over the place though, I didn't realize that LP could change so much from cycle to cycle but I would be positive about the pinkness especially if you haven't had it before... I would go nuts if I had anything like that! I'd be so excited but it is not so for me, not even a hint of pink!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im with you on that one Kelly i didnt think the LP was meant to vary as much as mine seems to either, it makes me wonder whether something is not quite right. I usually get a few days of spotting before AF but it has never been happening this early in the LP before, usually i start spotting around the 12 or 13dpo. Guess i just have to wait it out.

My other thought was that maybe im still all over the place from 11 years of BCP but i have been off it for exactly 6 months today, so i thought by 6 months it should be well and truely out of my system...maybe not though????

Thanks for your replies girls :)


----------



## Kelly9

well it's a good sign anyway... I would test maybe on sunday, you'd be 10dpo then right? Mine is always 14 days with the exception of last month it was 13. I have never heard of it possibly being at the cause of any problems... you could google it!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, i was going to try and hold out testing until Tuesday at 12dpo i will see how im feeling sunday though, might not be able to resist the urge, and i have about 20 in my draw so its very possible they wont be able to stay there :rofl:

I have been googling it and a lot of sites are saying possible implantation, but then a lot of things about implantation are saying it shouldnt last this long. I will try not to stress about it anymore though, it seems to be gone at the moment anyway. OMG just got a weird twinge/small cramp thing on right hand side......ok now back to obsessing lol:shock::headspin:.......no i will stop im gonna try and forgot about it, i finish work at 12.30pm yay only 2 more hours, so just gonna enjoy the weekend and relax.


----------



## Kelly9

I am not allowed to go on the internet while at work although sometimes I try to sneak on for important things... which isn't often. Good luck! I hope everything works out for you although I have to say I will cry as well cause I seam to be loosing all sorts of monthly cycle buddies! :cry:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Dont cry :( i have a feeling im going to be around here for a while anyways.

i would sooo hate not to have internet access at work, its pretty much all i do, as soon as i get into the office each day i open up everything....bnb, facebook, email, myspace, ff :rofl: i would go nuts if i couldnt access stuff, im lucky i have it pretty easy at work.


----------



## Mrs_N

wow Sarah, thats pretty lucky you are able to get onto everything from work! I have to access from my iPhone if I want to check up on you guys from work! 
Kelly I reckon I'm going to be around for a while too, hell if I'm not even ovulating I could be here a very long time!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies!!! Oh you were so chatty last night. I was being a domestic godess :rofl::rofl: That means I actually made a good home cooked meal and did the dinner dishes. I made chicken and dumplings or something resembling dumplings :rofl:

Sarah don't read to much on the net. To much information sometimes is very confusing. Hope it's IB!

Mrs N how's it going today?

Kelly the tww is just killer hope it all works out, and will get on fb tonight and see the reno pics LOL I know I say that every day but will make sure I do tonight.

Leelee good to see you back hope you mini holiday was nice!

Loulou 10dpo oh come on tell us your symptoms that your spotting, but not really. :rofl:

Butterfly how are you today?


----------



## Kelly9

lol good csunshine! I will be posting more this weekend I think.

I just hope I am not here for much longer Mrs N and I Hope you're not to but if we are we'll have each other.

I am off to work the calgary stampede so won't be back till much later tonight! whoot!!!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

How are we all doing today??? If I ovulated (not sure I did), I am now 2dpo. We are off to Vegas this weekend after work but I won't be partaking in any debauchery in case I have a little bean brewing in there :D Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Carrie I love Vegas! Wish I was there!!!

Have fun, you don't have to partake in Vegas to have fun.


----------



## girlross

Hello Ladies!

The :witch: got me 4 days early! Strange I know! This has never happened before. I don't know what to think.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning Ladies

VERY quiet in here!!!

Well my temp took a big dip this morning and coupled with the spotting I would say that the :witch: will be with be anytime now. I had almost convinced myself it was my month....... stupid symptom spotting ........... cramping, tired, frequent loo trips, sore boobs.

How is everyone else?

Mrs N - have you ovulated yet?
Loulou - how are you doing? when are you going to test
Girlross - sorry the :witch: got you
Carrie - have a great weekend
Sarah - I agree with you about holding out until 12dpo before testing - it's horrible seeing those BFN when it's too early
Leelee - how is our beautiful pregnant lady? :hugs:

sorry if I've missed anyone.

Oh I've had a tattoo dedicated to my little girl - I love it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou58

Hey I'm doing ok if the witch is due illstart spotting either tomorrow or Monday if I'm not spotting by then I might pee on this stick I have here but I'm gonna definately hold out an wait! Not much symptom wise just bloated and gassy mainly but that could be what I'm eating xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi Butterfly,

Sorry AF is on the way. :hugs:

I think a tattoo dedicated to Mollie is a beautiful idea. Would love to see a photo of it.

Loulou - I really hope you don't start spotting. Have my fingers crossed.

I am okay, still feeling ill quite a bit of the time. It is strangely reassuring, although I hope it goes at bang on 12 weeks.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## loulou58

I caved I'm so bad, done a boots own test BFN at 11dpo, anyone know what miu they are? Boo I'm sad now!

Hey leelee!

Butterfly your tat sounds good any pics? Xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Loulou and Leelee

I'll try and put a photo on....... bit rubbish at stuff like that!

11dpo is early Loulou and I don't think the boots ones are particularly sensitive.

Leelee - I know what you mean about the sickness being reassuring and I hope it disappears as soon as you want it too 

Well :witch: has definately come to me ............. I feel really silly because I really did think I was pregnant......... that's it I'm done with symptom spotting - NEVER AGAIN - not for another 22 days anyway! :rofl::rofl:

I think we're gonna try for one more month and then if not successful apply for PGD.

Are you back temping yet Loulou?

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

butterfly I am new so if you don't mind me asking what happened to your angel mollie?


----------



## loulou58

No I haven't tempd again yet butterfly, I'll get back on it though ready for another month! So u think I might still be in with a chance gettin a bfn on 11dpo on that boots one? I'll hold out and see!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Loulou - definately still in with a chance especially if you're not spotting like normal. I really hope so for you :hugs:

Kelly - welcome to the thread! No I don't mind you asking about Mollie. Mollie was a healthy baby girl weighing in at 8lb when born and everything was perfect until she was 7 weeks old when a doctor looked her over and was worried about the lack of movement in her legs........he requested a blood test......... which confirmed she had Spinal Muscular Atrophy .......... we were then told that this condition has no cure or treatment and that Mollie probably would not see her first birthday. It affects all the muscles meaning that Mollie would never sit up or even hold her own head and would lose the ability to swallow and eventually breathe on her own. Our beautiful baby was very brave and incredibly strong and despite the doctor's saying 8 months was a likely prognosis - Mollie enjoyed 4 parties when she turned 1 year old......... Sadly 18 days later she contracted a chest infection and 19 days after her birthday Mollie grew her angel wings. This was 9 months ago.

The support I have received from the ladies on here has been fantastic and even though I have been really low at times - my new friends on here have always made me feel welcome. Sadly I have had a miscarriage since losing Mollie too.... and again the ladies in this and the last thread have been great.

Spinal Muscular Atrophy is a genetic condition passed to Mollie as both me and DH are carriers of the defective gene. 1 in 35 people are carriers of this defective gene and although no-one seems to have heard of this condition it is the Number 1 genetic killer of babies under the age of 2. There is a 1 in 4 chance of our next baby also having this condition and we would therefore be offered a CVS at 11 weeks pregnant to provide a diagnosis of the baby. Or we may be able to have a baby via a similar process to IVF but the fertilised cells are tested and the good egg that doesn't have SMA would be implanted back into my wombe - this is called PGD (pre-implantation Genetic Diagnosis)

Wow - that's the first time I have typed anything like this............. I normally find it extremely difficult. Thank you for asking and hope I haven't bombarded you too much.


----------



## loulou58

Butterfly that was amazing! You did really well explaining it. It really is amazingnow what the doctors can do. I hope fab news comes your way very soon!!!!


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone! 

I've been away for a while (not on hols, just busy with work etc). It's been great reading up on how you're all doing. I won't try to mention everyone by name as I'll end up forgetting so many, but I did want to say sorry to csunshine about your loss and thanks to Butterfly for explaining about Mollie. I'm also quite new to BnB and didn't know Mollie's story. :hugs:

I'm out for this month unfortunately - AF showed today. No surprise though as we didn't get to BD around the important days as I was away due to work. The nearest BD was 2 days before O, so although slightly possible it wasn't a good chance. Really hoping for next month now! Have been getting quite down this month about how long it's taking - it was so quick with the first pregnancy that ended with m/c. And I'm not so young, and my DH is a good few years older, so we don't have endless months and years to keep trying. But I know that the average time for success is probably longer than we've been trying, i'm just too impatient. Going to put a comment on a separate thread about Vit B6 and luteal phases - if anyone has any thoughts, please visit it and reply! My AF was 3 days early this time, and I already had a feeling my LP might be too short.

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting for testing this month. And anyone whose AF has shown up already, I'm with you for the next cycle and hope that we can all get our BFP!


----------



## leelee

Oh Butterfly, I knew some of the story but reading that again makes me so sad. You have been through so much and Mollie was so brave.

I know she is lookingout for you and you will get your BFP.


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly you are one amazing lady and you have been through so much :hugs:

well i haven't ovulated yet, instead :witch: is here!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks so much for telling me! You are very brave for everything you have been through. I am familiar with PGD as I recently took a biomedical ethics course that did a chapter on fertility treatments. I hope your next baby is happy and healthy. Hugs!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> butterfly you are one amazing lady and you have been through so much :hugs:
> 
> well i haven't ovulated yet, instead :witch: is here!!

Glad you have had some sort of closure for this cycle Mrs N. Do you think you will go to the GP to see what they say?


----------



## loulou58

Before I go to sleep, massive hugs to butterfly again, mwah x x and mrs n I can't believe that happened! Are you going to see the doc maybe? Big hugs x x

As for me going into 13dpo now and still no spotting...yet! We'll see what tomorrow brings xxx


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Before I go to sleep, massive hugs to butterfly again, mwah x x and mrs n I can't believe that happened! Are you going to see the doc maybe? Big hugs x x
> 
> As for me going into 13dpo now and still no spotting...yet! We'll see what tomorrow brings xxx

Woo hoo, that's great that there is no spotting!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Loulou - where are you?? Have you tested? - I'm really hoping it's your month.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words - it really means alot to me. I think I forgot to mention that PGD only has a 20% success rate ................ so therefore quite a long shot.

Mrs N - I'm so sorry that your body has been cruel to you. I agree with everyone else and you should really see your GP and see if you can get this sorted. :hugs:

Beaney - sorry the :witch: showed up for you too...... PMA for next month!!

Leelee - thanks for not deserting us :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies stayed away the weekend to clear my head, not because of you but because of me and all that's been going on. I love summer, just sitting on the patio with a tea and hanging out with friends. I must tell you all I don't have a green thumb at all and every plant I have planted in front of my house has died, but about two months ago ok maybe a little less I bought a beautiful rose bush, it was only $1.99 very cheap so if it died no biggy. I am here to report we have our first bloom, it is so pretty!!!!! Yellow with reddish tips. So excited hopefully my lilac bush will come back now. :rofl:

How is all my lovely ladies today? Loulou have you tested yet?

Butterfly I don't think I every get tired of you talking about Mollie you and your family are oh so brave and strong :hugs:

Mrs N so sorry that :witch: hasn't learned that she must wait until after o and 9months can she come to visit.

Beaney how are you today?

To all the other ladies I have missed hello and sorry I just can't think these days.


----------



## leelee

Aw CSunshine,

How are you bearing up? Wish I could give you a proper hug. Hope you are okay.

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys i have finally got to the point where i am giving up ttc
i am on month 14 nearly 15 and am getting really fed up of the every month, im still not going to use any form of contraception but going to stop looking for every little change in my body in case i may be "o" im just going to bd with my husband if and when we feel like it at concentrate on living life without getting down about all of this
im still gonna be popping in on the boards from time to time (in fact prob the same amount of time as i am now!!))

wishing you all the best of luck in your journeys and sending you all huge hugs

xxx


----------



## SisterDisco-x

my monthly "joy" should be coming saturday
i've done two hpt's so far ...
:bfn: wouldn't ya know it!
so expecting af to come along.
but hope it will surprise me & disappear for a :bfp:
good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## loulou58

Hey everyone! AF due tommorow and still no spotting.....yet! I feel like I've got to say yet because I don't think it's ever going to happen for me! Bad pma I knowbut after that bfn at 11 dpo I'm not feelin too good about it!


----------



## Csunshine013

Leelee I am doing well! I know that my Mom wouldn't want me to cry and rant over every little thing! We did great over the weekend. I can't wait til Wednesday and I can play softball again. We play in a tourney this weekend and I hope we get to play on Sunday again!

I think I am getting close to o so dh has been getting his work out. :rofl: He complains he's tired, but I tell him he can rest next week. LMAO!!!

Sorry your sicky Leelee. 

wantabe good luck with the ntnp just bd'd with dh when you feel like it, hope you get your much wanted bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry for everyone who has had af show and who has been discouraged I am sending hugs to you all!

Csunshine I thought nothing in my first ever garden would grow to but I Have 3 beautiful lilly stockes that are up and waiting to bloom and my bleeding heart is about a foot tall now and my calla lillies are also poking up through the ground! One bleeding heart did not grow and my triplet lillies grew but didn't make it and i lost 2 lillies so I know how you feel... mine were due to the frost we had right after planting so I will try try again in the fall and next spring. I bought only perennial bulbs so as long as I can get them to take once they should keep showing up year after year. Oh and the irises the last person planted here are still popping up every year.


----------



## Csunshine013

I stopped on my lunch hour and took a pic of it on my camera, but no way to transfer it to my computer. :hissy: I guess I will have to get one on my camera and then put it on here. It really is beautiful, my best friend and I have named it Katy after my Mom. :happydance: I also have some Lilac bushes well a few left that I transplanted from my Dad's house in Wyoming. I hope they start to fill out and bloom soon by this I mean next year. 

I have some pretty flowers (petunia's and moss roses and impatients) in pots at my house and they are growning very nice!


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine :hugs: 
i love pretty flwoers too - we are so lucky that the house we have bought has a gorgeous established garden with loads of roses and clematis, it's a proper english garden I love it!

loulou I am excited for you hun, when you going to test again?? no spotting is great at this point!

yeah I think I'm going to go and see my doctor - I have a week off in about a fortnight so I'll try and go then, if only to have a chat about it and ask them at what point they would want me to come in again. I am a little suspicious that I may have PCOS, although I don't have any other symptoms of it. 

wannabeamom :hugs: I'm so sorry you haven't got your bfp yet, sometimes I think it's good to take a break from ttc - it can be so mentally exhausting, hope you'll still pop in! 

sister-disco hope :witch: doesn't arrive for you, sounds likre the hpts you've done so far could have been a bit early, fingers crossed!

leelee omg, over 8 weeks now, they are flying by!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine - that's great news about your Rose and perfect that you have named it Katy :hugs:

Mrs N - hope you get sorted soon.

wannabeamom - :hugs: to you hun. hopefully a BFP will come when you least expect it.

Loulou - I can hardly wait until tomorrow to see what's happening with you............. oh I hope you get your BFP - it would cheer me up no end and I really need it right now.

Kelly - when are you testing hun?


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N sound like a plan to go to the dr. I hope they can give you the answers you need. I love clemitis(sp) they are beautiful my neighbor has some and I didn't know what they were until last night and just fell in love with them.


----------



## loulou58

I feel like I'm having af at the minute I feel like she's here but I keep going to the loo and checking and it's just normal cm coming out it's weird I feel like it's here


----------



## beaney

hi everyone, just wanted to pop in and read the posts and say hello! It's great that everyone's gardens are flowering well - i love the summer! (Let's hope it's a sign for us getting summer BFPs and spring babies!)

AF is still here with a vengeance and i'm still confused with her early visit, so am now on the B-50 complex hoping to lengthen things out again. Also put hubby on the 'his' sanatogen pronatal! - does anyone else's use those? I'm sorry to say I have quite low pma at the moment, just wish i could go back to taking it easy and letting it happen when it happens! I'm having difficulty not thinking about the m/c at the moment. Keep thinking I'd be nearly 7 months now. Really hoped that by my due date (1st Oct), i'd have been more than 12 weeks with a new pregnancy, but that can't happen now. :cry:

Anyway, enough of my low pma. I have great pma for other people :rofl: and loulou i think you're doing fine! BFN at 11 dpo is understandable. I felt really 'periody' when i was in the early stages of pregnancy. Hope AF stays away! :af:


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I feel like I'm having af at the minute I feel like she's here but I keep going to the loo and checking and it's just normal cm coming out it's weird I feel like it's here

I felt like that last month!!!


----------



## loulou58

It's mad I've got slight cramps I've got the feeling and the way (sorry tmi) my cm is coming it feels like it is, I'm just waiting for her to rear her ugly head! That's pretty positive you ladies felt like that too xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Butterfly I don't test anymore, not since we got DH's sperm results back and they weren't good. My FS told us we had like maybe a 3% shot every month of conceiving with his difficulties so I don't test cause I find it to hard to get a BFN all the time then have to wait for the witch to come. It's like a double punch in the gut. I just go on the fact that I am not pregnant until witch comes or is late, if she is late I would test but that has never happened.


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies! I am having a good day so far! I have loads of PMA for everyone!!! Go Loulou I just checked your chart! Your temp is still up there! YEAH!

Beany sorry the witch is here but just know she goes away! I can totally relate about her! I had my mm/c in Mar and have decided that she should be banned!!! I would be due next month and have decided that this is the month I get my BFP! The only thing that is strange about that is that if I do get it my due date would be around the same time I had dd :rofl: so then we would guess I would know I was most fertile in July :rofl:

Kelly I see you have less than a month before you quit your job! What then? School? New job?

To all you other lovely ladies PMA and lots of dust!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

Loulou - hoping and praying AF stays away from you.

Kelly - I'm sorry to hear about the sperm results. Keep up your PMA as I believe it really helps us to conceive too.

Beany - hope Af leaves you soon

CSunshine - glad you're having a good day.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## kaykaysmom

Is anyone due for a test soon?


----------



## loulou58

14dpo for me by now I'm usually on full flow but I'm still creamy cm'in in fact rather a lot today! It felt rather um, wet most of the day, had a few weird pains an I'm mega bloated but I'm gonna hang on to the end of the week to test I think, I'm too scared to now incase it makes her arrive x


----------



## carriecinaz

Loulou - How exciting! There is no way I could have resisted the urge to POAS, you are a strong lady!

Well, I thought maybe I ov'd last week around CD14 as I had a positive opk on CD11, but no ovary cramping or ewcm like the month before so I didn't know if I had ov'd. Well today, I am sitting at work and I could feel the cm (sorry tmi), went to the bathroom and sure enough, lots of watery which is good. So maybe my cycle is naturally a bit longer. We bd'd on Sat and Sun and will again tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

loulou I think you have a :bfp: heading your way hun! your temp is still high and the cm is a fab sign!

beaney :hugs: hope you get some pma back soon, it will happen for you :dust:

carrie what cd are you on now? get some :sex: in just in case!

csunshine hope your day has continued to be a good one!

:witch: is very light this month, as expected with no ovulation. excited about starting anew again for this cycle - everything crossed for a nice normal one!


----------



## carriecinaz

Mrs. N, that's fantastic :witch: is light, love that!

I am now on CD 19...will be BD'ing the rest of the week!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N so glad you have a good outlook! PMA! This cycle wasn't as long as the first one we met on so maybe they will get shorter!

Hey Butterfly how are you? 

Carrie sounds like a good time to bd!

Just one word for Loulou :test:

I was just out on FF and messed with tomorrow and if I have one more high temp then it will pinpoint my o as Saturday! I am so excited as we bd'd in all the right spots. Friday pm and Sunday am and pm so hopefully we hit are mark. :happydance:

I and all these lovely ladies would love nothing more than to get our :bfp:'s!


----------



## leelee

Woo woo Loulou

Sounds great!


----------



## loulou58

As of the morning i'll officially be late on my period, I'm scared to test, incase it says no!

How is everyone??


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> As of the morning i'll officially be late on my period, I'm scared to test, incase it says no!
> 
> How is everyone??

Ahhhhhhh test tomorrow with FMU. You will be 15 DPO then!!!


----------



## loulou58

I'm scared! I've got nothing to test with I used my last one on 11 dpo so I'll have to go get one for Thursdays fmu if stillno a f


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I'm scared! I've got nothing to test with I used my last one on 11 dpo so I'll have to go get one for Thursdays fmu if stillno a f

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :(


----------



## loulou58

I'm mad at myself now for not stocking up, this is when a poas aversion turns bad! I just think it's gonna just pounce late and be like 'haha you thought it was this month!!'


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> I'm mad at myself now for not stocking up, this is when a poas aversion turns bad! I just think it's gonna just pounce late and be like 'haha you thought it was this month!!'

I hope not


----------



## loulou58

I hope not too but I've waited aaages so far it seems what's a few more months I guess! I'm goin to bed now I'm pooped hope you and bubs are ok and big huge hugs and kisses to all of the 2ww ladies mwahhhh! Xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Temp drop for me this morning :hissy: :witch: will be here tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

loulou I would send you one if there was a way for it to get there instantaneously! Go grab one!!!!! I am super excited for you.

Sarah I am right there with you only mine will come in 2ish days.


----------



## Csunshine013

Sorry SarahMelissa I hope you have only one cycle left before leaving the ttc and moving on to the 1st tri!

Kelly it will happen for you too! Stay strong and just keep plugging away. I know there are other factors but the end result is the same! :baby: oneday!

Loulou your killing me please test!!!!!!

Mrs N how are you doing?

Butterfly and Leelee what's up across the pond?

To any that I have missed sorry I missed how are all of you lovely ladies today, my name skills leave room to be desired. :dohh:

Me I am good, my temp stayed the same today so :shrug: I still have LOADS of PMA!!! It will be my month!!!!!


----------



## loulou58

Girls, im sorry, this afternoon my cm went browny, and ive started spotting. I nearly had a little crying session in work, im fuming, why wont it happen!! I do everything right. Its doing my head in now, this is month 8 im goin to be going into, this should be easier!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly and sarahmelissa sorry to hear you both got temp drops :hugs:

loulou :test: i have everything crossed for you! 

csunshine yay for PMA :happydance:

me I'm fine, just getting on with life. we got the first of our 3 cats on sunday so plenty of kitty hugs for me! We inherited him from hubby's mum who is moving to Spain - he's 15 years old bless him. We are picking the other 2 up in just over a week - 2 kittens 10 weeks old I'm so excited!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hug: loulou sorry posted at the same time!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Girls, im sorry, this afternoon my cm went browny, and ive started spotting. I nearly had a little crying session in work, im fuming, why wont it happen!! I do everything right. Its doing my head in now, this is month 8 im goin to be going into, this should be easier!!!

I'm so sorry Loulou

:hugs2:


----------



## Kelly9

so sorry loulou!!!! You will get your BFP I know the waiting sucks but keep thinking that... I do when I am more down and it helps honestly.


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs2: Loulou it will happen!


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: Loulou


----------



## carriecinaz

Awww Loulou I'm sorry...I know you have to be so sad right now. Just so you know, my sis tried for 10 months and one of my good friends tried for 1.5 years before it happened for them and now they both have gorgeous little girls. Hang in there.


----------



## Csunshine013

well ladies off to play some softball. I hate that it's so windy here. I sure hope it dies down a little. Have a good night will catch up tomorrow. Hope all are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... i wanna be in your club too!! i'm trying hard to keep a pma in my first tww! :):):) its haaaard when you want a baby so much...

loulou i'm sorry to hear your news today... it will happen for you soon!


----------



## Kelly9

So we got DH's SA results for his second one... the FS says it's a bit better but overall more of the same, she did however tell us his sperm count is really low which we though she told us last time he had a very high sperm count, I guess there was some kind of miscommunication so this one was worse. His overall count went from 14.6 million to 22.6 million which should be 40 million and higher to be normal, his morphology went down from 10% to 8% which should be 15% to be normal and his motility the first time was 51 and 37 (after 3 hours) to 46 and 44 (after 3 hours) it should be 50 to be normal, so a few things went up. I guess the increase in counts is good but we thought he had a lot of sperm so basically I bawled my eyes out on the phone to a friend for an hour. We might be doing ICSI or IVF now instead of IUI... but we have to wait for our appointment for that to find out more. F**K! I hate this it's all bull s**t.


----------



## loulou58

thank you girlies!! Youre all so lovely!

Kelly it's rubbish you've got to go through all that but I guess knowing what's going on is a relief in a way to know the best way to go about things instead of not knowing x
Mrs n you booked the doctors yet? X


----------



## SarahMelissa

:witch: got me


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: to everyone............. wow this thread is low on PMA right now.

Hannah - welcome to our club............ do you have any symptoms?? No offence but I hope you're not here long!!

Where's all our pregnant ladies to come and give us some PMA.

Leelee, Jeannette, Polaris, Lou - we miss you :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

Butterfly - thanks for the welcome! 

I'm 6dpo today so not sure if its too early to be looking for symptoms, but I have only noticed that i seem to have a lot of saliva production lately... no sore bb's yet. I think I have extra cm that is lotion-like? So exciting!! I had a dream last night that I was pg and talking to my mom about when she was going to come to town for the birth... :) :) :)


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone hope you are all well!!!
sorry the witch got you loulou and sarah!
hope everyone else is doing well!! hope you are keeping up the pma!! we def need some more bfp in the group to give us all a boost!!!
big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Hannah the tww will drive you nuts just ask us all! 

I have loads of PMA!!! I got my CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Had a wonderful softball game last night we won both of them!!!!:thumbup:

Butterfly how are you today?

Kelly I hope today is better, I guess the only down fall to having low count is you don't get to ravage you dh as often around o time. You will get this, I don't know when but it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: welcome hannah! 

csunshine yay for crosshairs :happydance: and well done on winning your games :wohoo:

kelly I'm sorry the report wasn't as good as hoped, it really sucks that you have to go through this :hugs:

sarah melissa I'm so sorry she got you :hug:

haven't booked my appointment yet, working right throuhg until next thursday then off to devon to pick up our 2 new furbabies then will go after that!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hannah  Hi! :wave: the creamy cm is a good sign. :af:

Kelly  Im sorry you have to have to go through all that. SUCKS! :growlmad:

SarahMelissa  I'm sorry hang in there. :sad1:

Butterlfy  Thank you for sharing your story about Mollie. It made me cry. I can't even begin to imagine. You are so strong. :hugs:

Mrs. N - What kind of furbaggies are you getting??? I had a dream last night that I got a pink chihuahua, LOL. I have one little chihuahua now and she's sweet as can be, not a typical yipper.

Well, IF I ov'd, I'm 7-8dpo today. I felt sick this morning when I got up, tummy's doing little flips, no appetite, some slight cramping, the bb's are a little sore, I'm bloated and I have lotiony cm...Hmmmm. I'm def going to start temping next cycle if I don't get my :bfp: this month. 

Lot's and lot's of baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

We are getting these two kitties :thumbup:

your symptoms sounds good carrie, hopefully you won't need to cos you'll be getting a bfp but I've found temping so good for me - although it's a bit depressing that it isn't happening for us as I'd like at least I'm in the know about what is going on.
 



Attached Files:







Mungo & Daisy.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## carriecinaz

Awww they are so flippin cute!


----------



## Csunshine013

Aaawwwww! Just love kittens! I had to get ride of mine when I moved in with dh about a year and half ago. I miss my Max he was the best! 

Carrie sounding good we are almost the same dpo fxd for us both!

Mrs N I started temping about two cycles ago and love that I know what's going on with my body. I must admit that I am pretty obsessed these day though. :blush: Thanks about my game it was awesome!


----------



## Mrs_N

they will be 10 weeks when we get them I can't wait! They aren't actually brother and sister - my cousin had 3 cats pregnant at the same time so we have two from 2 different litters. they were born 4 days apart!

csunshine I know what you mean about becoming obsessed with temps, I am wishing my life away sdlowly day by day so I can know the next days temp! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I am trying to talk dh into a little no shedding puppy. Like that's going to happen I had hell talking him into ttc :dohh:

They look like they are precious until you get them home better put your curtains up off the floor. LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, i bet they are little terrors :rofl:

aw I love little puppies too, we (when I lived with my parents) have a cocker spaniel - she's totally bonkers it's so funny! I love going back home to see her


----------



## dmn1156

I am new to Bnb i am on my 4th cycle of ttc and am now in that dreaded 2ww. I hope to find some new friends to chat too on the journey babydust to all x


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> I am new to Bnb i am on my 4th cycle of ttc and am now in that dreaded 2ww. I hope to find some new friends to chat too on the journey babydust to all x

Welcome dmn1156 I know all about the tww it SUCKS!!!! We are in good company here though. Great gals and lots of other info too! Best of luck


Mrs N I used to have a black lab and then a blue healer, but nothing since moving from my parents house except cats. LOL I like the smaller puppies like a yorkie or something similar. I don't like yapping dogs so don't know how that one will work. LMAO


----------



## leelee

Welcome DMN,

Hi to all. Would love to come along and wave the PMA wand but I do also know how hard it is when AF arrives.

Just try and hang in there cos it will happen for everyone. There are lots of new people now, as well as the old reliables so odds on that someone will get a BFP really soon.:hugs2: to everyone

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Leelee I have the PMA for the whole group I think :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Hope your not to sick! Just remember the end result will be worth all the ill feeling.:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you all i find it nice to know there are people there with you as otherwise it would drive you nuts. Im still trying to figure things out on here so hopefully il get the hang of it soon lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Dmd you will get the hang of it and will be just obsessed as the rest of us. You will find that you can tell these ladies anything and by that I mean ANYTHING! Pretty soon you will be discussion CM, CP and :sex:,:af:,:spermy:,:dust: It will become a second language. Good Luck where are you in your cycle do you chart or temp?


----------



## dmn1156

Yes im charting temping opks you name it i seem to be doing it lol i am on cd 18 and 5dpo. this is my fourth cycle and only my 2nd of temping properly. I am still working on the cp lol


----------



## Csunshine013

I am also 5dpo but don't know how long my lh phase is so looking at the 30th to test. I temp and sometimes use opk's. I don't classify my cp as it changes all the time atm it has all but disappeared. LOL I do check my cm and that has been very helpful.

Here's to all of us getting our :bfp:


----------



## dmn1156

My lp depends on whe af decides to rear her ugly head but on average about 12 days my shortest cycle has been 25 my longest 28 so i have fun charting lol it is nice to know someone is at the same point as me. Lets hope we both get a :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for all the thoughts ladies. I am doing better... just sucks... my temp was still high this morning and I feel like a blast furnace.. I think I am getting sick. I meant to test this morning cause of the unusually high temp but remembered after I peed! So if it is still up tomorrow I will test... witch should show up tomorrow anyway... I don't expect a miracle to happen.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts ladies. I am doing better... just sucks... my temp was still high this morning and I feel like a blast furnace.. I think I am getting sick. I meant to test this morning cause of the unusually high temp but remembered after I peed! So if it is still up tomorrow I will test... witch should show up tomorrow anyway... I don't expect a miracle to happen.

I will keep my fingers crossed that you do get a miracle though!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts ladies. I am doing better... just sucks... my temp was still high this morning and I feel like a blast furnace.. I think I am getting sick. I meant to test this morning cause of the unusually high temp but remembered after I peed! So if it is still up tomorrow I will test... witch should show up tomorrow anyway... I don't expect a miracle to happen.

It could happen! Come on I have shared my PMA so all you have to do is pick it! I know it can be horrible to see if it's not + but at least then you have a mission plan for next time.


----------



## Mrs_N

I am hoping you get your miracle too kelly :dust:

dmn hi! :wave: welcome

I have some PMA too, I am raring to go this cycle, surely I must ovulate this time around!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah Mrs N now lets get everybody else on board with the PMA!

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## dmn1156

I am glad to find such a helpful chatty group. But has anyone any ideas for heartburn as the gaviscon just is not helping and i dont want to go to bed and lay awake with it all night lol.


----------



## beaney

Just wanted to say hi to you all - bit of a late one for me, so busy with work at the moment. Glad the PMA is increasing - we have all been at bit down, haven't we? I LOVE the kitties Mrs N - they both look so like our two, it's amazing! We got ours when they were 7 weeks old. I love them so much, so cute! Can't wait til they have human siblings!! 

AF has left the building, so i'm waiting to start using the opks again. Expecting O to be early next week, but cycle a bit irregular since early AF this time. Hello to the new girls - welcome aboard the journey! Baby dust to us all and, for now, good night! :sleep:


----------



## Kelly9

The kitties are super cute, the pic made me want to cuddle them.

I'm sorry guys I can't have all sorts of PMA it break my heart to much every month even more then if I just accept the fact that I am not pregnant and will have to wait for the clinic. Speaking of which I had some pinky cm earlier when I wiped so witch is coming tomorrow and I have another 17 days till ovulation.


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear you had some pinky cm kelly :hugs:

dmn sorry I wasn't around when you asked, hope you got the heartburn sorted - is it something you get often? if so it's worth going to your GP and asking them about it, they may well prescribe you a proton-pump inhibitor like lansoprazole or omeprazole which you take in the evening, it helps to reduce build up of stomach acid and therefore reduce your symptoms so it is preventative rather than treatment. 
Other things that will help - eat small meals, especially if you are eating late in the evening, avoid certain foods particularly before bed (spicy foods, tea, coffee, chocolate, acid fruit juices), you may be able to identify some 'trigger' foods for yourself in which case try and avoid them. 
If you are caught out without any medication to take (rennie, gaviscon etc) then you can mix a little sodium bicarb (baking soda) with water and it has the same effect of neutralising the acid - never done it myself, not sure what it tastes like!!


----------



## Mrs_N

beany yay for witch going, not time for the fun part of the cycle!!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Mrs N it went about 1 this morning it started about a week ago for some reason and anything triggers it even breakfast cereal lol. If it carries on then will go see GP how is everyone today


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh well in that case I hopeit is a good sign for you!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hopefully fingers crossedlike you i did not ovulate for 2 cycles then this one i did. It is so hard to not think that every feeling you have is a sign but af is due in 8 days so we will see. Good luck to you for an early O this month always easier if it happens sooner rather than later


----------



## Mrs_N

A nice sustained temp rise around cd20 and I will be :cloud9:
:rofl: we'll see!


----------



## dmn1156

Fingers crossed for you. I am not sure i am going to be that lucky this month apart from heartburn nothing is really different apart from my temps they rocketed up the last 3 days but are starting to come down today so we will see but as we all know the :witch: likes to be a party pooper and gatecrash lol


----------



## Mrs_N

do you keep a chart on fertility friend? we love to stalk charts!


----------



## SisterDisco-x

AF is due tomorrow
& i am really not sure if it's going to come or not.
As i'm typing now. i can feel a bit of a mild cramps.
Haven't had any spotting or anything.
Maybe it'll be a few days late. I don't think I'll be testing, unless it disappears till Tuesday.
Good luck everyone


----------



## dmn1156

yes i do dont know how to upload the link tho lol


----------



## dmn1156

that is not the link il have a retry lol not very good at this part lol


----------



## dmn1156

You never know sisterdisco lets hope she stays away i thought af was going to come 9 days early yesterday had that sort of pain but went off today but i do sometimes get the af pain the week before lots of :dust: at you and hope you will be lucky this month


----------



## Mrs_N

hope she stays away sisterdisco! :dust:

dmn go to ff and down the left hand side go to sharing --> home page setup --> fill out what you want on your page then it will give you a link


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh I mean to say I tried to book a doctors appointment but they have stopped taking any bookings in advance because of swine flu so I'll just have to try my luck when I get my week off.


----------



## Mrs_N

oh and I think I need to ignore my temp from this morning, forgot to take it at the usual time and took it 2 hours late so as a result it has shot up!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Mrs N got it now lol
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/269db7 well i hope lol i think the extreme temp rises are because it has been so hot here


----------



## SisterDisco-x

thanks ladies :)
i normally get pains for the week before as well.
i had some about a week ago. but they soon went.

i'm just excited to use CBFM next cycle
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dmn1156

it is hard to remember to take it lol i wake up and am usually desperate to go to the bathroom have to make myself wait for the thermometer to bleep first lol


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh wow dmn thats some lovely temp rise there! today would be ideal for an implantation dip, fingers crossed for you!

sister disco i am interested in the cbfm too, it looks good but I think it would cost me a fortune with my irregular cycles!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great PMA ladies - keep up the good work.

AF has left the building!!! Problem is this ......... I'm feeling quite depressed this week and I mean really low and missing my baby so so much. I'm not sure if I can get the enthusiasm to :sex: any ideas please .............

you did say we can discuss ANYTHING!

:hugs:

ps 9 months since Mollie left and I'm still NOT taking anti-depressants - don't want to start now. OOOOHHHHHhhhh Halo by Beyonce is just playing ..................


----------



## dmn1156

Hang in there butterfly this could be your month pma. And there are lots of nice people here as i am finding hope you fell better soon :hugs:

I never understand all these temps thing lol and the more i read the more confused i get lol im sure time will tell fingers crossed i just thought my body had gone heywire


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi dmn...... thanks I hope it's my month too

temping does take a couple of months to understand how it affects your own particular chart and cycle............. but basically your temp is low whilst AF is here sometimes just before Ovulation there MAY be a dip. When ovulation occurs the temperature rises and if you are pregnant it will stay high past your Luteal Phase. Sometimes there can be a dip after ovulation around 7 to 10 days which might be implantation...... but not everyone who is pregnant gets this so it aint over til AF shows .............

Basically temping shows when you have ovulated .................. if around the end of your usual Luteal Phase your temp takes a dip then AF is USUALLY on it's way.

Hope this helps and that I've not confused you even more!! ha ha


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly :hugs: of course you are going to have weeks like this it is only natural. 
Mollie would be so proud of you, and she'd want you to keep going right now because she brought so much joy to your lives and she'd want that for you again. 
You need plenty of hugs from your man and don't put pressure on yourselves to :sex:


----------



## dmn1156

no thank you that helps i read various websites and they all go into such depth plain and simple i can understand lol i had a dip today which is 7 dpo so we will see tomorrow if it starts heading back down with a vengence but im still above the line so fingers crossed. sending lots of :dust: your way and lets hope we all can get a :bfp: this time round


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed it goes back up dmn, it's still way above the coverline like you say :)


----------



## dmn1156

so it now needs to go back up well fingers crossed for that then lol I have found this website the best one by far


----------



## dmn1156

well i was having a good day then my friend who has just had a baby has said dont you think your too old to have a baby charming she is only 3 years younger than me. Well at least i have the Harry Potter film tonight to go see or am i too old for that too :rofl:


----------



## SisterDisco-x

dmn1156 said:


> well i was having a good day then my friend who has just had a baby has said dont you think your too old to have a baby charming she is only 3 years younger than me. Well at least i have the Harry Potter film tonight to go see or am i too old for that too :rofl:

:shock:
that's so rude! i'd probs of give her a slap haha.
i don't think people have the right to judge when a woman is "too old" to have a baby,
it's the most natural thing in the world. deary me.


----------



## dmn1156

i know lol i would not mind but im only 33 if i was 53 then maybe fair enough but then it is each to there own mind and body i was too flabbergasted to move or i would probably have slapped her lol


----------



## SisterDisco-x

It's completely common for woman to be having their first babies in their 30s nowdays.
Each to their own indeed, but the key to that is think it to yourself, don't open your mouth lol


----------



## Mrs_N

wow, how rude! 33 is definately not too old!!

we are off to see the Harry potter film tonight too, I am super duper excited! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Boy have you all been chatty today! Lots said. Butterfly please don't get down on yourself take it at your own pace and to be honest with you I have been on medication since my mmc in Mar. I am so glad I was cause when my Mom passed so suddenly it truly helped me cope better. I was more able to focus on what needed to be done instead of my own feeling. Don't get me wrong I still broke down and have my days but it has at least made it so I don't have those days everyday. :hugs:

dmn it looks to me that you and I are on the same cycle day. :happydance: I think our cycles started the same day and we o'd on the same day as well. So I guess we are in the boat.

Mrs N how are you keep the PMA!!!!

Kelly all I can say say is we are here for you when you need us :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!
welcome to you new ones!!!
mrs n your kitties look sooo cute!!!

well guys i know i said i was giving up...but...ive given up giving up lol it suddenly dawned on me that i had the exact same pains in side then that horrid unexplainable pain which i told you about last month (the one i told you about which felt like id bruised my cervix) well i looked back and it was on cd 12 both months and after talking with my cousin i have come to the conclusion that it is ovulation pains (she also gets very painful o)
soooo my PMA has returned and figured that out of 14months of ttc i think i have only O the past 2 months so i think my body is getting back to normal yay!!!!!!!! (and to make things better i actually managed to bd on cd 10 and 12 so will drag him to bed again tonight)
im still not going on the main boards but def sticking around here as i like to know how you lot are getting on (i find the main boards bring my mood down a tad!!)

sorry its all a bit long winded but just wanted to say thanks to you girlies for just being here :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome back wannabe so glad you have a restored faith in your body! :hugs: and fxd for a productive cycle!


----------



## wannabeamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome back wannabe so glad you have a restored faith in your body! :hugs: and fxd for a productive cycle!


thanks hun!! x


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh that all sounds good wannabeamom :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies just a question for comments 

Where did my cervix go?

I can't reach it at all and this is going on the second day anybody have any ideas?


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks mrs n

lol sunshine!! that can only be a good sign?? i read that it remains high during pregnancy??

good luck and fingers crossed may just go and have a prod around myself and see whats occuring hehe!!!

just noticed we are due to test around the same time!! are you testing or are you going to wait to see if you are late?
x


----------



## Mrs_N

i think thats a good sign csunshine, cervix goes high during a fertile phase and then tends to be high during pregnancy. it comes down low before af but how soon before it comes low varies, some people's don't go low until the day af arrives. 
fingers crossed it's a good sign!


----------



## carriecinaz

Wow a lot has happened on here since yesterday. Too many names for me lol! All I can say is keep that pma going ladies!!!

I must admit I'm dying to start temping...My only fear is hubby will think it's crazy if I start on the 3rd month. Any advice on how to handle him with this? He already thinks I'm overboard with ttc and I don't want to push him away, it almost happened the 1st month but he's back around now and on board.

Hopefully I won't even have to b/c I'll get my BFP. I think I'm 9dpo so I am going to test with IC's this weekend just because I can cause I have 20 of them lol.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies from your fingers to God's ears. LOL

Wannabe I think I will test Wednesday or Thursday depending on how I am feeling. Right now I have loads of PMA so we will have to see what next week brings.

Carrie the way I temp is my dh goes to work after me so he is up before me and I just keep it on the bedside table and take it when I get up he is none the wiser. The weekends on the other hand are a little harder unless he is up and gone by the time I am scheduled to wake up. If he asks just tell him your trying to figure your body out and it would require at least two months of temping to get you o time down.
Hope it helps.

Must go scower the net for missing cervix now. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Csunshine yes we seem to be at the same point hopefully we will have a good cycle this month. Not checked my cervix today so no idea where it is today. Baby dust to all im off to see harry potter now so chat to you all soon have a good evening allxx


----------



## Kelly9

My temp went up again on 15dpo to 36.73... so I tested even with the pink cm yesterday and negative so witch is coming like I thought but weird about my temps... hope I am not getting sick. I did have a hep B vaccine though maybe that did something.


----------



## carriecinaz

Csunshine, thanks for the advice. That sounds like a much better plan instead of announcing it to him, lol. Good luck on finding out where your cervix went!


----------



## SpecialK

Hello ladies...looks like I'm in the same spot as some of you...I'm 6DPO and hoping to hold off testing until the 26th if AF doesn't get me first. I haven't really been symptom spotting thus far as I was honeymooning until yesterday so I've luckily been pre-occupied. I have a wedding to go to tomorrow as well so enough things to keep me busy until test time. It would be great to have a honeymoon baby!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes SpecialK a honeymoon baby would be awesome!!!

Hope your tww passes quickly as mine in draggin arse! The only thing I can think about is all the twinges and pulling or lack there of and my cm. :dohh:

Fxd for your honeymoon baby! Lots of dust!


----------



## Ollieburger

Hello, I will be testing aroun 26th July, Af is due 28th. I am bored of waiting already. What are others doing to pass the time? x


----------



## Csunshine013

You found us Ollie so glad for you to join us!! Welcome and hope you have some lovely chats with these lovely ladies!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ollie and welcome!!
everytime i come back on there are a few more pages to read!!! well thats one way of keeping me busy!!


----------



## wannabeamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks ladies from your fingers to God's ears. LOL
> 
> Wannabe I think I will test Wednesday or Thursday depending on how I am feeling. Right now I have loads of PMA so we will have to see what next week brings.
> 
> Carrie the way I temp is my dh goes to work after me so he is up before me and I just keep it on the bedside table and take it when I get up he is none the wiser. The weekends on the other hand are a little harder unless he is up and gone by the time I am scheduled to wake up. If he asks just tell him your trying to figure your body out and it would require at least two months of temping to get you o time down.
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Must go scower the net for missing cervix now. LOL

fingers crossed for you then!! cant wait for you to test :)

im not sure when to test think i am going to wait until i am definatly late this month as its getting expensive!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannah76

special k - oooh honeymoon baby... how romantic :) fx'd!!

ollie - i've been spending my tww glued to my laptop on here, so not sure i have other advice to offer... haha welcome!!

i've been exhausted all day and soooooo hungry the last couple of days! i've been craving raw veggies and salad... not that i don't usually eat them, but this week i've been cramming so many carrot sticks down my throat, and i don't know if its due to not smoking or else pg?? 

my tww is exciting, but looooong!! one more week to testing (or less)!! :):):)


----------



## Kelly9

I am done at work 3 weeks earlier! Whoot they offered to pay me out for 2 of the weeks so officially off till school in sept! Witch showed up to :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Kelly so sorry was so hoping since your temp was so high! :hugs:

So exciting that you don't have to work until school and you got paid WoooHoo!

Hanna try sunflower seeds if you need your mouth busy. LOL I used the patch but that was before I was ttc. Good luck you can do it! 

Wannabe I prob wont test til Saturday as I don't get paid til Friday and it will be after fmu so will have to wait and see. LOL


----------



## wannabeamom

sorry :witch: came kelly :( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I was hoping after todays temp that my miracle happened but it came on the day that I got my good news about a shorter waiting time for the clinic so it is making it much easier to look forward to the next cycle! That and not having to work.


----------



## Csunshine013

When is your appointment? Great news what a banner day! Except that you know witch!


----------



## carriecinaz

Okay so I have been filling every spare moment of my 2ww on bnb. I've turned into a crazy woman with this site but I LOVE it! My infatuation tonight (hubby is working) is with the pg test gallery, I love seeing pics of them! And...I had no idea you could get a bfp at 8dpo. Looking at all those bfp's makes me really happy and excited for some reason :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have appointment yet, just found out I should get one in sept of oct instead of dec. And no witch yet.. still just spotting but should be here tomorrow.


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all bit of a late start today well my temp went back up after a dip yesterday was going to test this morning but thought i would wait a few more days that and i was desperate for the loo i forgot lol well keeping fingers crossed. Csunshine how you doing today as i know we are at the same day


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I'm totally confused cos my temp stayed high today, it has never been high like this except after I ovulated that once.Wierd. Hope I'm not getting ill!

Kelly so sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Hope your not getting ill Mrs N how did you enjoy the film my temp went back up a little today so still in the runninghopefully


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay that's good news dmn :wohoo: 

I loved the film, though it was very good although a couple of bits I was surprised they didn't include! How about you?


----------



## dmn1156

Yeah same was quite far off the book i enjoyed the film and still jumped in bits i knew were coming they need to re read the book for the next one i think lol


----------



## Kelly9

I assume you're talking about harry potter? I am seeing it next weekend can't wait!


----------



## dmn1156

yes we are we saw it last night it was good lol


----------



## gumb69

Hiya,

do you mind if i join the 2 ww club please.
on CD 29 today, this is only my second month using fertility treatments. Last month's cycle was 30 days, that was my longest ever cycle, that was lengthened by drugs, reckon AF will come on Monday. 
serious cramping going on today.
best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi and welcome Gumb:wave: i just joined and everyone is really friendly here and you will be made to feel most welcome


----------



## Mrs_N

hi gumb29, welcome! :wave:

yes kelly - harry potter, it's awesome! well, i thought so anyway! they did a really good job of making it pretty dark, but also included lots of humerous bits too i thought. also, i sooo want to go to fred & george's shop, that was so cool! :thumbup: i am a total harry potter geek :rofl:

just got home from work, man i don't like working weekends!


----------



## dmn1156

i could spend hours in there shop it was amazing lol certainly raised a few laughs i just wish i had gone to the earlier show as i feel wiped out today and just want to go to sleep lol 1.30am is a late one for me lol


----------



## gumb69

hi everyone, x


----------



## dmn1156

I hope this is your month Gumb sending lots of :dust: 
and hope you get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn 1:30 is late for me too! our showing was 8pm so we were home about half 11, good job too cos I was in work at 8am this morning!


----------



## dmn1156

Well i went with my cousin and he decided on the way home he wanted to go to tesco and did a months shop lol

and then analysed the film against the book all the way home lol


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

the only advantage to tesco that time of night is it is empty :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

I used to go to Tesco after my late shift, so I'd get there about 2am, was a breeze to go round, but when I got home I was so disinclined to put everything away!


----------



## dmn1156

Same here lol but i found i bought things i just did not need lol 

Just a quick question as i have totally confused myself if tmi sorry in advance i decided randomly to check my cervix which is low and medium as it is not soft and not hard is this normal as i read somewhere else that it is meant to be high and soft to be in with a chance of pregnacy at 7 dpo


----------



## Mrs_N

as far as I understand it your cervix returns to it's non-fertile state following ovulation regardless of whether or not conception has occurred. Some women who are pregnant may notice that their cervix stays high but not all. 
Also you should check your cervical position at the same time each day because it does vary throughout the day. I tend to find mine comes down much lower in the evening.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Mrs N some of these websites do confuse you


----------



## Mrs_N

no problem, I've read so much information over the last few months and I think I've made sense of it now, glad to help other make sense of it too!


----------



## dmn1156

Just when i think i have made sense of it i read something else and it confuses the hell out of me lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha tell me about it!
still, I know a lot of docs are rubbish at ttc info so hopefully I can go against the grain and be a really helpful GP lol!


----------



## SisterDisco-x

i was due today but AF hasn't showed up.
trying not to get my hopes up ...
haven't really had symptoms
:dust: everyone still in with a chance this month. & good luck for next


----------



## dmn1156

im sure you do already you seem to know a lot more than most gps i know i was concerned i was not getting positive opks and i took some in when i had an appoinment and he tried to tell me that not all opks match the control line these were no where near the control line and he swore they were positive lol then he went and prescribed me diclofenac for an injury in my shoulder but never checked my notes to see i was asthmatic and was not allowed to take them he was a locom but still no excuse on his part lol


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh sister disco, are you going to test? I am a total POAS pusher by the way! :test:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Woweee ladies you have been chatty.

Kelly - so the :witch: came

DMN - can you add your ff chart to your signature so we can stalk it? :wacko:

SpecialK - fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby.

Mrs N - hope your temps are normal again soon and that you are not ill

I'm rubbish sorry can't remember everyone as you've been chatting alot!

Nothing to report my end. Tired as had a heavy night of drinking last night!


----------



## dmn1156

Ah is that how you do it was going to ask but did not wan to look too dumb :blush:


----------



## dmn1156

I think i have done it well lets hope i did it right lol i can be a bit slow when it comes to some technolgy :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

yeah you've done it!! I shall be stalking that now until you get your BFP!!!


----------



## dmn1156

lol every month is becoming a drag lol but this has been the best month temp wise i had a couple of cycles wher i was getting positive opk on cd 15 and af was coming on day 26 lol


----------



## dmn1156

hope im in for a good chance as i am away when i OV next month in manchester lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hey mrs N can you add your FF chart to your siggy? ALso is there a chance that your last "period" was actually ovulation spotting... especially if your temps have gone up and stayed up? I would love to see your chart to investigate. It seems possible to me... you did say that it was lighter and shorter cause of a possible annovulatory cycle.... just a thought anyway.

Oh and I totally can't wait to see the Harry potter movie, I love harry potter!


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly click on my ticker & it takes you to my chart! It was lighter - just browny coloured but lasted 6 days so I don't think it was ov. Temp coming down a bit today, maybe it was just cos of the weather.


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all how is everyone this morning i am sure af is going to turn up got all the signs i usually get before she arrives


----------



## - Butterfly -

DMN - your temps are really good so don't worry about AF just yet. it's a horrible waiting game :-(

Well AF left me a couple of days ago and already I have fertile CM - perhaps I am going to ovulate earlier this month. Already told DH to prepare for :sex: :rofl:

Although we have been discussing PGD again. The scenario is this - if I get BFP this month and a test comes back in October showing baby is affected by SMA then we would opt for termination (something I really don't want to do) and I don't think I would want to go through that again. so then our only option would be PGD but I will only be a 4 months away from being 39........... and they will probably turn me down then based on my age..................... Oh I just don't know.

I know it is our decision but it would be interesting to hear what you ladies would do. I am a catholic although I haven't been to church since my miscarriage................ I can't bare the thought of a termination but will have one as I would not bring another baby into the world with SMA.

Oh so deep...............


----------



## dmn1156

The chances of it happening again surely would be smaller from what i know it is quite random.

Is there no test they can do before to see if wither of you has the gene that makes it more likely. Would you be able to get PGD now rather than wait? 

And 39 is not too old to have a baby at all.
Wishing you loads of luck and lots of :dust: 
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks for responding dmn.

The chances of our baby having SMA are the same with each pregnancy we have ....... ie 1 in 4 chance. 

We are both carriers of the bad gene - this we didn't know until Mollie was diagnosed with SMA. The only way of avoiding a baby with SMA and being faced with a termination from the CVS results is if we go for PGD..... however the success rate for this is the same as it is for IVF ie around 20% and also they've told us it would be January or February before we start and that's only if we get granted the funding from NHS. This treatment costs £7k. 

I don't think 39 is too old to have a baby too ........ but that is the cut-off age for the NHS granting the funding us. By the way if they do grant it - it is only ONE cycle they grant.

tough tough tough.

DH is rampant since I told him about fertile CM!! :rofl: bless him. He would prefer the natural way but then he isn't the one who has to go through a termination if the baby is affected ...............


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies do you mind if I join you? I'm Emma (36) and in 6th month of ttc baby#4. I am 3 DPO so it is going to be a bit of a drag!!!
AF is due 31st July but she can forget turning up here she is not invited! lol

Good Luck all xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Emma and good luck. x


----------



## gumb69

Butterfly, i'm so sorry to hear that you lost your daughter Mollie.
i don't want to sound ignorant, but what is SMA?
I am so sorry that you had to go through that. 1/4 sounds high, but if we think positive there is a 75% chance that your next pregnancy will be ok.


----------



## gumb69

i'm on CD 30 today,but can't test until wednesday as i've on the hcg pregynl injections and you get a false positive. i've really sore boobs and lower back pain so AF is def on her way. god damn it again!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

gumb69 said:


> Butterfly, i'm so sorry to hear that you lost your daughter Mollie.
> i don't want to sound ignorant, but what is SMA?
> I am so sorry that you had to go through that. 1/4 sounds high, but if we think positive there is a 75% chance that your next pregnancy will be ok.

Hi gumb, you're not ignorant - SMA is Spinal Muscular Atrophy - it is kind of similar Muscular Dystrophy but to babies who are diagnosed before they are 6 months old - it is fatal - no cure or treatment and most do not see their first birthday.

It is a positive outlook to say that there is 75% chance of baby not being affected and that is what keeps us trying naturally. It's such a tough decision ............. we really don't know what to do.


----------



## - Butterfly -

don't rule yourself out gumb - lots of ladies think AF is on the way and then they get a BFP ..................... fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome Emma :wave:.

I think you have to go for it and keep everything crossed and just do all you can and i hope and pray that all your dreams come true and you end up with a healthy happy baby and you all have a happy life together.

And as for hubby well there level of thinking is we wont have a baby if you :sex: :rofl: so good luck with that lol 

Me on the other hand have the opposite problem all i seem to get this month is again we did it 2 days ago lol so i just said fine no baby then he kind of changed his mind then lol. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn - are you saying go for it naturally or IVF/PGD?

don't worry I know it's our decision but I respect the ladies on here and your opinions!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Gumb i have af symptoms too but like butterfly said all still to hope for until af puts in an appearance so fingers crossed.

And emma the 2ww wait is always a drag but i like your PMA it is great where do i get some lol


----------



## dmn1156

Well you could try this cycle naturally then if that does not work can you do the next one with pgd/ivf


----------



## dmn1156

I mean your chart looks good so far it look like you may OV in the next few days so you may as well give it a go naturally this month surely. It is hard sometimes to offer advice as you just hope that it works out. But whatever you decide to do i hope you get the BFP you deserve and a health baby and pregnancy :hug:


----------



## gumb69

dmn1156 said:


> Hi Gumb i have af symptoms too but like butterfly said all still to hope for until af puts in an appearance so fingers crossed.
> 
> And emma the 2ww wait is always a drag but i like your PMA it is great where do i get some lol

what cycle day are you on ?
the 2 ww sucks big time.


----------



## gumb69

I'll keep my fingers crossed butterfly and say prayer that all will be ok for you and your DH. Hopefully your next pregnancy will be ok and your baby will be ok xxx life sure is cruel sometimes. x


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> I mean your chart looks good so far it look like you may OV in the next few days so you may as well give it a go naturally this month surely. It is hard sometimes to offer advice as you just hope that it works out. But whatever you decide to do i hope you get the BFP you deserve and a health baby and pregnancy :hug:

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

I am on cd21 8dpo this is my 5th cycle of ttc but my cycle length is usually only 26 days and sometimes maybe 27 af is due on the 25th lets hope she does not show


----------



## dmn1156

- Butterfly - said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> I mean your chart looks good so far it look like you may OV in the next few days so you may as well give it a go naturally this month surely. It is hard sometimes to offer advice as you just hope that it works out. But whatever you decide to do i hope you get the BFP you deserve and a health baby and pregnancy :hug:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Your welcome hun just hope it helps but everyone here is really supportive and i am sure we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!
welcome gumb!!
butterfly...id personally keep trying this month if its ment to be it will be, and then if no luck id go down the other route of say ivf next month hope that makes sense...i kinda go with the everything happens for a reason saying!
whatever you decide to do i wish you loadsa luck!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi wannabe i see you are able to test in 9 days how many dpo is a good day to test onany advice would be much appreciated i am 8 dpo today i did test today but got :bfn: so i think it was way too early


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Leelee I have the PMA for the whole group I think :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Hope your not to sick! Just remember the end result will be worth all the ill feeling.:hugs:

Hi CSunshine,

Still feeling ill. I thought it had tailed off a bit but maybe not :(


----------



## leelee

Hi to all the newbies. I can't keep track!

Butterfly - I don't feel there is any advice I can give you but I hope it all works out for you. As you said, there is a 75% chance that the next baby wouldn't be affected. They are high stats by any standards.

Hope you are okay Loulou


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly, you are in such a tough situation and I don't know what to advise - I keep thinking what would I do? and I come up with a different answer each time! 
I have typed and retyped my answer, I can't imagine the battles going on in your head :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

leelee sorry you are still feeling nauseous hun, but omg I can't believe you are over 9 weeks alreadY!!


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn your chart is looking good, 8dpo was probably too early to test. try and wait another 2 days at least before doing another one! (easier said than done)


----------



## dmn1156

i am becoming obsessed woth poas :rofl: it is a terrible addiction lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha I know that feeling! 
looking forward to cd10 so I can start poas again on OPKs!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N have you thought of testing on day 8 then 10 in case you ov early i missed a couple of ov as i got my surge on day and just kept getting faint lines for the rest of the cycle lol


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, last cycle I started testing on day 8 but it doesn't really seem likely that I'm gonna ov that early anyway based on previous cycles. 
will just :sex: and watch temp


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Hi wannabe i see you are able to test in 9 days how many dpo is a good day to test onany advice would be much appreciated i am 8 dpo today i did test today but got :bfn: so i think it was way too early


hi dmn i think i am a slightly early ovulater on cd 12 so that would make me 4dpo ( i think) not "spotted any symptoms" yet, but im not going to test until i know the :witch: is def late as i dont think i could handle the disapointment again! so so so nearly gave up ttc last month but managed to get some pma back!!
i think 8dpo is a little early i have seen that some people have got a :bfp: at 10dpo so id maybe try after ths time? good luck!!


----------



## dmn1156

I am 8dpo not really any symptoms had af pain yesterday and today and i woke up this morning feelin dehydrated lolwas desperate for water and i had to take my temp first lol and a bit of heartburn which seems to have eased now lol

Good luck this month Mrs N lets hope this is your month


----------



## Mrs_N

I am feeling it will be my month! PMA PMA PMA! we need a little cheerleading smilie! 
now I don't believe in horoscopes really, and they tend to be so general that you can make anything apply to you, but my horoscope for this month says that I will get some excellent news related to what I want for my family on august 17th - timing is looking about right for a hpt so fingers crossed I ov! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

You will ov Mrs N no doubt about it some more PMA for you lol


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for PMA! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

We love pma gets you through these crazy cycles lol


----------



## Kelly9

Butterfly this post is just for you... I understand how you feel about making difficult decisions about termination but I think if I were in your shoes and my baby had SMA and it was for sure 100% diagnosed pre labour I would opt for termination. It would be heart breaking and would take a lot of healing time but I think it would be easier then watching another sick sweet baby pass away on me. I would never dream of passing judgment on anyone who opts to have an abortion for whatever there reasons, I am a feminist at heart although I would not opt for abortion unless it was a medical situation. I pray for you that no matter what way you choose to go about it that you get your healthy baby, you surely deserve it. I also hope they will fund your treatment. If not there are clinic abroad that will cover the cost of treatment if you donate eggs as well... I mean it's not ideal but at least it is a possibility. I know DH and I will be looking into that if we can't get some funding through a charity out here for fertility. Good luck!

Oh and Ivf vs PGD vs natural, go natural till you get the funding you still have excellent chances of it being ok. Then if you get the funding and aren't pregnant go for the PGD.


----------



## lizzy

- Butterfly - said:


> DMN - your temps are really good so don't worry about AF just yet. it's a horrible waiting game :-(
> 
> Well AF left me a couple of days ago and already I have fertile CM - perhaps I am going to ovulate earlier this month. Already told DH to prepare for :sex: :rofl:
> 
> Although we have been discussing PGD again. The scenario is this - if I get BFP this month and a test comes back in October showing baby is affected by SMA then we would opt for termination (something I really don't want to do) and I don't think I would want to go through that again. so then our only option would be PGD but I will only be a 4 months away from being 39........... and they will probably turn me down then based on my age..................... Oh I just don't know.
> 
> I know it is our decision but it would be interesting to hear what you ladies would do. I am a catholic although I haven't been to church since my miscarriage................ I can't bare the thought of a termination but will have one as I would not bring another baby into the world with SMA.
> 
> Oh so deep...............

hi Butterfly
just wanted to say that i have a friend who has been through the same as you. Her first baby was a boy and he was diagnosed at 3 months and lost his fight when he was 14 months old. She got pregnant a further 2 times and tests came back positive for SMA and she made the decision to terminate, then she found out she was pregnant again and the test came back negative, but sadly miscarried due to the test. Then she had a healthy girl who is now 8 and completley healthy. She managed to get funding through her local nhs for pgd testing and she now has another daughter who has just turned 4.
I wish you lots of luck for your happy ending.:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats such a great positive story!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee - good to see you! Sorry you're still feeling sick. Can you not get anything from the doctors? I was prescribed Maxalon - it was very good as I was still feeling sick upto 16 weeks with Mollie.

Kelly - thanks for your response......... we did think we would try naturally whilst waiting for the funding but the hospital said if we do that and then get pregnant - even if the baby is affected by SMA the NHS would then automatically refuse funding. So if we go for PGD we have to stop trying now and then our treatment won't start until Jan/Feb next year.

Lizzy - thank you so much for sharing that we me. I am once again amazed to meet someone who has heard of SMA - it is more common than we think. I am very sorry that your friend lost her little boy and also sad that she had 2 pregnancies affected. I am thinking that she was probably quite a bit younger than me as she 2 pregnancies before opting for PGD. Being 38 and so far I am not pregnant after 3 cycles - I don't have alot of time on my hands.

I think I'll ring the hospital again and see what they say re timescales and my age.

DMN - 8dpo is way too early to get a BFP so don't be upset about it. I turned into a POASA since joining here back in January - it has now worn off and I generally don't test much before 10dpo. I didn't get a BFP until 14dpo with my last pregnancy.

good luck to you and wannabeamom - both in the 2WW!

Mrs N - hope your horoscopes are right! yippeeee


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Butterfly ty i know it was too early and i am not upset i am on the level of thinking im not and the if i get my BFP i will be amazed then lolmy temps dropped a bit more today but is still above the coverline.

Good luck to wannabeamom hope you get you bfp this months.

Mrs N how is the PMA going ?

Hope everyone is well today lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow you are certainly right about there being more SMA than you realise. :hugs: 

I'm good, keeping the pma yay!
Temp is coming back down to normal which is good. I've ordered a cbfm so if it doesn't work out for us this cycle I'll be using that next one.


----------



## dmn1156

Just watch now you have ordered the cbfm you will probably get your :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

Haha I wouldn't mind that I could sell it on or keep it for the 2nd LOL!


----------



## dmn1156

That is true they look really good may look into getting one we will see what happens lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> Just watch now you have ordered the cbfm you will probably get your :bfp: :rofl:

ha ha ha I like it! fingers crossed for you Mrs N


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I've spoken to the Clinical Nurse at Guys Hospital and told her how I was feeling about getting pregnant naturally now and having a SMA affected pregnancy and then being way too close to 39 but she said a few months will not make much difference. If I was planning on trying naturally for a year then she would be saying that PGD would probably not be available in a years time.

So we're gonna carry on trying for a couple of months and hopefully with ALOT of PMA we will get pregnant and the baby WON'T have SMA.

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG you ladies have really chatted it up over the weekend! 

Hello all you lovely ladies I didn't write everybodies names down but welcome to the newbies!

I was gone to a softball tourney this weekend. We played well but did't place. I was extremely tired this weekend! I am loving the PMA!!!!! 

I don't have much to report just hung out and enjoyed my weekend the weather was nice and DH was into cleaning. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Well goodluck Butterfly lots and lots of PMA. 
Hi Csunshine how you doing it has been quite a chatty weekend lol


----------



## Kelly9

It is always chatty on here! My DH had his wisdom teeth out, he is now thankfully resting but I am on babysitting duty with him till the drugs wear off.

Cd3 for me, we're gonna try and time sex with his low sperm count so that we do it exactly on the day of ov. So 1 day after positive opk, it is risky but if we can do it then we have a better chance. I am going by cd17 for ov since it is the earliest I normally O, so we'll :sex: up till cd14 night time then break for cd15 and 16 with :sex: on cd17. Hopefully I O then, if I don't we'll keep going after that but I think it will give us a better shot with more sperm.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello dmn looks like we are a team LOL

Kelly I hate when men are hurting they are bigger babies than anyone else.:dohh: Hope he feels better soon!

Ok so I haven't really noticed but last night when DH and I were Bd'n (TMI sorry) he said OMG you are like an ocean down there :blush: He has never said this before so I am hoping it has something to do with cm and an abundance and then :baby: please oh please let this be!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Csunshine yes we are a team both on 9 dpo. Men dont pull punches they just blurt it on out lol but i really hope this is your month


----------



## chele

woooooo hooooooooo I am in my second 2WW and my 8th cycle!!!!!!!! I never thought I would be in a proper 2WW again this year. Last cycle I didnt get to the 2WW until cd100, so to be in the 2WW on cd 25 might be a long time for some, but for me it's 75% shorter!! Aaaaaaaarggh symptom spotting already
Someone had a banana at work and I could have gipped everywhere


----------



## dmn1156

Wow Chele that was some long cycle hoping you get a :bfp: at the end of your 2ww


----------



## chele

thanks dmn1156 - just to excited and nervous to be in the 2WW!


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YEAH CHELE!!!!!!

welcome to the tww!

dmn when are testing again? I prob wont test until Friday if at all. I am so trying not to symptom spot but we all know where that ends up. :loo:


----------



## chele

if i am symptom spotting 1dpo how will i be 7 dpo?!!! LOL


----------



## dmn1156

i had an urge to test yeaterday too early i know cos as we all know it was a BFN i think every twinge and pain i have is a symptom but i think that is just desperation of wanting to be rofl i am going to try and wait to test again now thursday as AF is due sunday


----------



## dmn1156

Chele by 7 dpo well you will be a nervous wreck looking for symptoms lol


----------



## chele

dmn1156 said:


> i had an urge to test yeaterday too early i know cos as we all know it was a BFN i think every twinge and pain i have is a symptom but i think that is just desperation of wanting to be rofl i am going to try and wait to test again now thursday as AF is due sunday

fingers crossed for a nice high temp tomorrow!!


----------



## dmn1156

Lots of PMA im sure it will rocket up lots of :dust: for you


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies,

Well this is my first 2 week wait and my first cycle actively trying to conceive. I am 9DPO and am driving myself crazy already. Think that every twinge or pain is a sign, or sometimes i think they mean AF is on her way. Have weird pains low down on my left hand side though today, not period like pains but different from anything i've had before. Had a coil in for years to help with endometriosis so have no idea really what pains are normal anymore. Am wishing the rest of the week away so i can start testing, goodjob i have a mountain of ironing to keep me occupied:iron::rofl: 
Goodluck to everyone in the 2 week wait!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## carriecinaz

:witch: got me today. CD26 for me today, last month I had 29days, hmmm. Well I will start temping tomorrow and here's to ttc on cycle #3!


----------



## chele

dmn1156 said:


> Chele by 7 dpo well you will be a nervous wreck looking for symptoms lol

LOL, thanks. I think!! :winkwink:

I do find it all so funny though how much we obsess


----------



## chele

carriecinaz said:


> :witch: got me today. CD26 for me today, last month I had 29days, hmmm. Well I will start temping tomorrow and here's to ttc on cycle #3!

temping is the best!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

So sorry the :witch: got you carrie wishing you extra :dust: for the next cycle i really thing i will be joining you in the next few days as my temps are starting to come down now and got that heavy achy feeling i get a few days be af is due


----------



## dmn1156

welcome to the 2ww ginger wish you lots of luck this cycle i am 9 dpo also and it is really hard not to test i cracked once already and got a BFN but it was too early lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Just as obsessed as the rest of us. :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

at the moment i have what feels like a stitch can you get a stitch sitting on your butt :rofl:


----------



## ginger863

dmn1156 said:


> welcome to the 2ww ginger wish you lots of luck this cycle i am 9 dpo also and it is really hard not to test i cracked once already and got a BFN but it was too early lol

Me too, i tested a couple of days ago and was really upset when i got a BFN even though i knew it was far too early. Hubby has now hid the tests until AF is due or late :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Ginger you me and dmn are all 9dpo I on the other hand have yet to test as I don't want to see bfn! I just want to miss af and not see her for at least 9mnths:thumbup:

Oh Carrie so sorry she got you, great attitude and yes temping works! I also tried opk's and they work when I used correctly but if not they are horrible. FXD and LOTS of DUST!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

why are men such party poopers dont they know we have a poas obsession rofl


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly that is good news hun that time can be a little more relaxed for you :thumbup: keep that PMA going! 

kelly hope dh has recovered! men are such babies when it comes to these sorts of things I find!

dmn fingers crossed witch isn't on her way - lots of women say they got af like symptoms before their bfp so don't give up hope yet!

ginger welcome to the tww! :wave:

chele wow 100 days is a long time to wait for ovulation! I can't imagine how frustrating that would be - I was bad enough and I ovulated on cd33!! so pleased for you to be in the tww on cd25 :happydance:

csunshine everything crossed for a bfp for you!

carrie so sorry :witch: got you, here's to temping next cycle - i love temping!

not a lot to report here, I'm working long days at the moment so not a lot of time for anything else!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Mrs N not giving up just yet but the temps are starting to drop so i will see what tomorrow brings fingers crossed cos i know next month is going to be difficult for me to do much as i am away the day before i Ov so we will see fxd


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I have a ?, if I have a regular AF does that mean I definitely ov'd this cycle? I was googling this and found mixed information. Just wondering if anyone has heard from a dr about this or not. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly9

I would think if it is regular then you would be O'ving. I am not a dr though.

Welcome newbies, sorry to those who got attacked by the witch and yay for those in the 2ww! SOrry to many posts to find all the right names!

Dh is actually quite well, he has been playing computer games and watching tv taking his meds and eating when I bring him stuff. 

I hate waiting my 17 to 19 days for ov chele so congrats on getting it so early! I couldn't make it through a 100 plus day cycle!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone 
welcome to the newbies :)

kelly and sunshine...have ou noticed any "symptoms" yet?

not much happening here just sitting and waiting and trying not to symptom spot

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Morning all well 10dpo today and temps taking a nose dive everyday 
Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> Hi Morning all well 10dpo today and temps taking a nose dive everyday
> Hope everyone is ok today

I overlapped my pregnant cycle onto yours (ours temps are very similar) and your temperature is no lower than mine was when I got my BFP 3 days later at 15dpo.

Keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm sorry I'm not naming everyone - you've been so chatty!

Welcome to Ginger who has reminded me I have ironing to do!

Good luck ladies in the 2ww

Sorry to carrie for the :witch:

Chele - you must have the patience of a saint 

blimey not doing too bad with the names afterall :rofl:

Sorry to anyone I've left out - you know I luv ya all :hugs:

As for me it's PMA PMA :sex: PMA PMA :sex: PMA PMA............ DH is being very proactive this month!! :rofl:


----------



## noja

Hi again ladies, been away for a while. Hope everyone is doing well. Lots of new people I notice, :hi: to all.
I'm back and in the 2WW, again-argh!! No symptoms at the minute anyway so not looking so good really....oh well, I was so positive about this month :nope:


----------



## dmn1156

I am keeping up with the PMA it is not all over till af shows up so we will see


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn - that's the way........... PMA PMA PMA


----------



## dmn1156

Im trying to keep up the PMA i am getting impatient now to test lol


----------



## chele

thanks for al your comments ladies. Yes I do have the patience of a saint and still ovulating late this cycle, feels not late at all. it feels soooooo early compared to last cycle

so 2dpo and temp has only gone back up to normal range. It was like that last cycle but then went higher so will see what's happening. And also I have my cd28 bloods on Thursday and my cd21 will be back so can have a nosey at those.


----------



## carriecinaz

Morning ladies,

Wow we have so many of you in the 2ww, how exciting! I'm keeping my fingers x'd for many many BFP's this month! I would be sooo happy to see some from this lovely group.

So this morning was supposed to be my 1st day of temping but we are having a wicked thunderstorm so I was woken up at 4:30am by the dog howling after a huge thunder boom. My hubby and I both got up to get the dog, brought her to bed and started talking, now 45 mins later I realized I was supposed to temp!!! Arg! I'm not off to a good start, lol Oh well, tomorrow.


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck with the temping carrie it is a pain temping sometimes i often forget lol. Cant belive how many of us are in the 2 ww now quite a few good luck to everyone in 2ww and all those starting a new cycle


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning all my lovely ladies! I am really loving the PMA here!!!

I have loads so if you need some just let me know! 

Thanks Wannabe my temp went up again today so we will see what the next little while brings. If I am I will have so much info to bring to gyno :haha: I will have when I o'd and when I had my temp dip so we will get a more acurate due date LOL I know I am wishing very hard!!!!

Like I said I have LOADS OF PMA!!!!

You all were very chatty while I was away for the evening. I don't have much else to report so I will check back after awhile and see what's happening. Hope you all are good!:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hi to all the newbies and welcome back Noja

Butterfly - I hope this is your month. Any sign of you O twinnie?


----------



## wannabeamom

wow sunshine that is great!!! fingers crossed for you!!

im trying hard not to symptom spot but it just keeps happening!! so far really gassy had heartburn and itchy nipples but that could happen leading up to af so who knows!!

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey thanks wannabe your symptoms sound promising! Fxd for you too when are you testing? I don't know when I will prob not til Sat unless af shows.


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck wannabe and Csunshine my temps dropped again today so we will see what tomorrow brings fxd for you both


----------



## Csunshine013

pma!!!!

Here's to BFP's all around!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn....its not over till the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks sunshine so shattered today think the full day at uni took it out of me yesterday!! (plus the fact i feel like i have a cold coming) god knows what i will be like next week when i start placement again...got 3 13 hour shifts in a row :( dreading it!!

the 28th will make it a 25 day cycle and if i o on cd 12 like i think i did then i will be heading for a 25 day cycle again but i think i may wait till after 28 days if i can unless witch comes which will make it around the 31st im so impatient though so who knows

did you say you are testing this weekend?


----------



## wannabeamom

hmmm the 31st would make me 16dpo not sure i can wait that long!!


----------



## Kelly9

carrie, the first day I had to test I totally got out of bed and grabbed some clothing before I realized so I jumped back in bed waited a few minuted then took it! lol. It takes a bit to get in the habit of doing it.


----------



## Csunshine013

Wannabe I am thinking about testing on Saturday the reason being is that ff pinpointed my o day on the 11th cd10 so that would be 14dpo so if I can wait that long I should be good to go. LOL :wacko:

I hate working long shifts it really messes everything up, you don't know when to go to bed and when to get up :shrug: 

Kelly how are you getting along not working? LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I am bored csunshine! We did most of the house stuff already so now I am just sitting here wondering what I can do next... I will have a big organizing party in the basement once we do the last 2 or 3 things that need to be done but they take time. Sigh... Got a job interview on thursday for a part time job when I go back to school.


----------



## wannabeamom

haha if you are anything like me you wont beable to hold out that long :)

i hate this waiting game feel as though i have butterflys all the time and every little twinge or feeling i think it may be pregnancy but most prob af!! 

wish i wasnt working kelly :)

xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all my af is due saturday so i was thinking of testing friday would it show then do you think good luck lets hope we all get our BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly I know what you mean about being bored. We are really slow here at my job and I think I have read every post here on bnb. LOL If you need something to do come down and start tearing out my bathroom for our remodel. :thumbup: No DH wouldn't know what to do if I gave his job away. 

Wantabe I haven't even bought a test so as long as I stay on this side of town I will be fine as the shops are on the other side. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

do you plan to buy one before saturday lol despite my temps coming down i have had no sign this today that af is on her way so i am keeping PMA until the :witch: shows but lets hope not she is not welcome :rofl:


----------



## chele

dmn1156 said:


> do you plan to buy one before saturday lol despite my temps coming down i have had no sign this today that af is on her way so i am keeping PMA until the :witch: shows but lets hope not she is not welcome :rofl:

stay away witch, go away!!
see, she won't come now!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank chele that will do the trick lol


----------



## Csunshine013

I do plan to buy a test Friday after work. We make our weekly drive to Wal-Mart and get everything we need so that is something I will be needing. LOL

I might break down and buy one Wed but I don't it. LOL It might take all my will power not too. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

I have some in and it is awful im not very good at will power lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I wouldn't if I had them hanging out at home as you can see I POAS and have none left LMAO


----------



## chele

i've got 15 internet cheapies to see me through this time!!!!! LOL 
I'm down on the july list to test 31st - lets see how long I last


----------



## Csunshine013

we are all so close it's amazing that the test providers don't come on here and try to recruit us to try their test LMAO:dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

now that would be good we could test for free being the poas addicts we obviously are i have to admit i tested on day 8 and today cos i could not resist the temptation but i know from my first pregnancy they rarely show a positive at 10dpo :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I think I have done very well not POAS or is that because I don't want to waste gas to go to the store. LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, keeping up that PMA I see :wohoo:
I'm good, cd10, not sure if I'm going to use OPKs this cycle - they stressed me out a bit last time although I did like being being able to POAS all the time :rofl: 
might just :sex: whenever I get EWCM, which from experience I seem to get a lot of! In fact I have some today. 
working long days at the moment so no real opportunity for OPK taking, and then we are going away friday til tuesday.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Mrs N a good plan either way id say and :sex: at anytime with ewcm will hopefully give you that :bfp:


----------



## Csunshine013

That sounds marvelous!! I did that this month and was less stressed! I did continue to temp and it pinpointed my o day. Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I know I should enjoy my time off but when you don't have it you want it and when you have it you don't know what do to. DH and I are going to the first ever Airdrie air show tomorrow, we saw the migs practicing today (snowbirds) and were reminded that it was tomorrow so we got our tickets earlier today. It will be fun I think. 

I think my hpt are going to expire before I get to use them! I don't test since we have sperm issues I find it to hard. With the exception of this month cause my temp sky rocketed and I was 1 day late but it was a BFN. I guess once we start IUI in the fall I can use them to watch the HCG horomon leave my system then to test for pregnancy.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning

Leelee - how are you doing hun? Are you still suffering with ms? Maxalon was great for that and won't hurt the baby.

As for my ov twinnie ......... I've not seen Loulou for a few days........ where are you Loulou - hope you are ok hun :hugs:

OV not happened for me yet............ don't want another delayed one :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all how is everyone today have we got any :bfp: yet well my temps went back up slightly today the :witch: is due on saturday so i am going to test on friday maybe saturday morning we will see if i remember to pick up the test on the way to the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning
> 
> Leelee - how are you doing hun? Are you still suffering with ms? Maxalon was great for that and won't hurt the baby.
> 
> As for my ov twinnie ......... I've not seen Loulou for a few days........ where are you Loulou - hope you are ok hun :hugs:
> 
> OV not happened for me yet............ don't want another delayed one :hissy:

Hiya,

The ms disappeared yesterday and came back today with a vengeance. Am hoping that it is starting to tail off a bit as the placenta starts to take over. 

How are you? I hope you O soon.

Loulou - hope you are okay

Hi CSunshine and Mrs N!


----------



## chele

help!! temp is up, hoping it will go up more
But I had some creamy like cm when I wiped. What does this mean????
reckon I am 2-3dpo


----------



## dmn1156

It is all looking good for you Chele good luck


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies what a beautiful day over here! The weather is all sunny and it's not to humid yet!

Leelee hope your feeling better, nothing is worse than being nausous all the time!

Chele one more high temp and ff will pinpoint your o prob! cm isn't a sign of early preg but a lot of women have creamy cm after o and turn out to be pg.

dmn see told you not out til af shows! :happydance:

Mrs N how are you today?

Butterfly hope your having a lovely day!

Me, I had another temp rise today but nothing else to report. My sister is holding a Celebration of Life for my Mom this afternoon. I can't go as it's 17hrs away and we just went to her service down in TX and can't afford to take the time off work and my Mom wouldn't want me going into the poor house to go drink and talk about her. :haha: She would want me to go visit my sister and her family and all her friends but I can see them next May when I go for nieces high school graduation. Sorry to write a book but felt I needed to explain. :haha: :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

i know i was quite surprised when it went up i had to check it twice lol just to make sure and i thought maybe it went up as i had tangled myself in the duvet but took the duvet off waited a few more mins and it was still the same so i am thinking of testing on friday which will be 13dpo and af would be due saturdayso should show by then hopefully


----------



## Csunshine013

Like I said before I won't be testing until Saturday with FMU. I am so scared atm cause I have so many mixed feeling. I want to test and then I don't want to . I don't know it's my head doing me in!


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry about you Mum tho Csunshine my Mum died 9 years ago now does not seem that long ago tho amazing how time flies. You could have your own little drink and say cheers then you wont need to go into the poor house lol


----------



## dmn1156

this ttc is a pain in the butt it is all stress i may wait till saturday at least then if there is no sign of af it will be a good sign we will see. Thing is we dont want the dissapointment if it is negative only reason i dont want to test but come lots of PMA thats what we need


----------



## Csunshine013

PMA!!!!

Thanks dmn I find that everyday I have something I want to tell her and she would be the first person I called when I got my bfp so now I have to rethink the whole thing. I do have a stepmother that is wonderful but I think I will tell my sister first. :shrug:

The TWW SUCKS!! I just wish I could look down and say yeh or ney!


----------



## dmn1156

the 2WW sure does suck lol it seems to take forever to pass by


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG I have such a heavy feeling in my @@'s today! YEAH I think this is a good sign as haven't had it since I was pg prior! Did notice shooting pains last night but didn't think anything of it. FXD!


----------



## chele

Sorry about your Mum too Csunshine
Ur temps look FAB!!

Sending over some PMA to all!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I get some too?
x


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks and today we shall honor our mothers as they are the best!!!

:thumbup:

I looked at my chart and it is looking pretty good:blush:

How are you today chele?


----------



## chele

ah not bad today thanks. No more creamy cm this evening when I go to the toilet, so will just see what the next few days bring. Hoping I get a nice temp rise tomorrow. Also got my cd28 bloods tomorrow, so in the next couple of weeks should know if I am actually truely ovulating


----------



## Csunshine013

At least you have something to keep your mind occupied whilst in the tww. LOL!


----------



## chele

true. Am also throwing myself into looking at new cars as another mini project to take my mind off it.
Worked out though that we'd be due in April right if we were lucky this month, right?
My 30th is in April, it would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes that would be an awesome birthday present! Would this be your first?


----------



## chele

yes, my first. Long awaited now. Can't wait!


----------



## Csunshine013

Fxd hope you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how you all doing well i have something to take my mind off the next few days i went to clean out my sons hamster cage to find it has given birth i only bought it 3 weeks ago i never even knew. how is everyone tonight


----------



## Csunshine013

Lmao!!!!!

You had babies and didn't even know it. LOL


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> OMG I have such a heavy feeling in my @@'s today! YEAH I think this is a good sign as haven't had it since I was pg prior! Did notice shooting pains last night but didn't think anything of it. FXD!

Loving your chart CSunshine!


----------



## dmn1156

i know the wrong person i could not belive it i stood there and was omg how did that happen i only bought the one and she was on her own in the cage when i bought it


----------



## dmn1156

your chart is looking good Csunshine lets hope we see that BFP soon fxd


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't want to get my hopes up to much. I am feeling really positive atm!

I am even thinking about going and getting a hpt to do in the am. Just don't want to see a bfn. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

here is praying for that :bfp::bfp::bfp: PMA all the way


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks can use all the prayers and dust available atm! I still have loads of PMA so all I can say is Bring ON the BFP's!!!


----------



## dmn1156

i know it is draining when you get a BFN i hate as no matter how hard i try it is always a disappointment


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok I just got back from the store and bought a test :fool:

I sure hope I don't get let down.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I hope you don't either but if you do get a BFP you better not abandon us! I am still going to be around in the ttc section for a while :(

Dmn I hope you get yours this cycle to... haha hampsters... now what are you going to do??? SOrry but that story made me laugh.

I am on cd5 and it's boring knowing I have another 12 days till O if i am on time. Sigh


----------



## wannabeamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Like I said before I won't be testing until Saturday with FMU. I am so scared atm cause I have so many mixed feeling. I want to test and then I don't want to . I don't know it's my head doing me in!

i know the feeling sunshine i feel exactly the same about testing really dont want another :bfn:!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Girls my chart is looking really wierd this cycle, please have a look and help me interpret! 

Csunshine good luck! :dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh CSunshine - I forgot you're in USA and won't be waking up yet!! Can't wait to see your temp!

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW.

My temp has taken a dive this morning so hoping that O is imminent..............


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs N - have you taken your temp at a different time this morning?

Maybe you have had an early ovulation - you'll know in a few days!


----------



## dmn1156

Aww kelly i think i had everyone in laughter i was so shocked i just remember shouting what the hell are those she was on her own when i bought her so immaculate conception lol. Mrs N it looks like you OV on day 11 your chart looks good. 
Hi Csunshine i hope you get your BFP.
Butterfly how are you today hope i have not missed anyone. my temp had a big drop today but still above the base line so still got PMA that af wont turn up


----------



## Mrs_N

Yeah it was about an hour later this morning. Would be totally random if u have ov'd already! 

Dmn keep that pma going!


----------



## chele

Csunshine, did you take it? Are you up even yet? Very excited.


----------



## leelee

Me too. Dying to hear what the results are!


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies, 
so i'm a bit confused right now. I'm on day 29 now so decided to get some First response early tests (buy one get one free in boots just now). They say you can use them up to six days before your period is due so having no will power what so ever i took one. I left it for a few mins and went back knowing it was gonna be a :bfn: but when i looked really close there was a very very faint line, so faint that i couldnt decide if i was imagining it or not. Since i had pee'd in dish and had kept it till i read the result i decided to use another one just to see what it said, this time nothing. Decided i would wait till this morning and do one with FMU and i'm sure i can see another very very faint line, it was there with in a few mins but it's so faint i'm sure i must be imagining it. Thought it might have been a bit darker using FMU and one day later. Well now i dont know what to think. I have had alot of twinges and weird pains recently but sometimes i think it's AF coming and other times i'm not so sure. Still have a lot of creamy CM which i'm not sure is normal for me, never really thought about it before. Could these faint lines just be evaporation. Have told myself that it cant be a :bfp:. Hubby isnt here to ask what he thinks and i told him i wouldnt test til saturday. Gonna try and hold out til then before i test again. Arghhhh wish i hadnt done them now :dohh:


----------



## leelee

Hi Ginger,

When is AF due? I didn't test until the morning AF was due and normally wouldn't really advise testing before then.

You could always try again in the morning with FMU and see if you get another faint line. Unfortunately it is a bit of a waiting game, and I feel for you. HOw many DPO are you now?


----------



## ginger863

Hi Leelee

I'm 13 Dpo now, AF is due on saturday. I wasnt gonna test till then but hubby has been working away this week, see what happens when he leaves me on my own for a few days. Luckily i'm not too excited about it as i dont believe it's a BFP, just left myself very confused, this will teach me to wait next time :rofl:


----------



## leelee

ginger863 said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> I'm 13 Dpo now, AF is due on saturday. I wasnt gonna test till then but hubby has been working away this week, see what happens when he leaves me on my own for a few days. Luckily i'm not too excited about it as i dont believe it's a BFP, just left myself very confused, this will teach me to wait next time :rofl:

It's so hard to wait though, I know how that feels :(

I think maybe test again tomorrow and see what happens. You might as well as you have tested today. You never know, you might get a great result.

I hope you do :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

they do say a faint line is a positive so fxd for you ginger hcg levels double everyday so i hope you get you BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so ladies I picked up the Dollar Tree cheapy and it was negative this am. I haven't got a clue as to what MIU it is and my cervix is high firm and moist so your guess is as good as mine. I will wait now until next week to test again if af doesn't show. I still have loads of PMA and am not counting myself out just yet but need to wait a bit longer. LOL I also had a drop in my temp so don't know but I took it a little earlier and FF but a hollow dot there so :shrug:


I played ball last night and we got our asses handed to us. LMAO! These girls were like 16-18 and the average age on my team is 30 LOL They ran circles around us and all I could say was one day you will be my age. We joked with them by saying hey we'll buy the winners a beer, oh wait you not even old enough to drink sorry LMAO!!!

I didn't get home until after 11pm and had to bath and try to fall asleep. I bet it was after 1 before I fell asleep and was back up at 7am. Two more days until the weekend can't wait I am so tired atm. Sorry for the book. LOL


----------



## Melsue129

Okay ladies here I am.... in the 2WW group, now this is where the gals have to anxiously wait for a BFP.... These 2 weeks suck... Any ideas to make the time go by???? Im not even sure we hit the O properly... Ive been doing opks since cd 15 and Im on cd22 now with no positives, Im was hoping it was a fluke we've been :BD: every other day... Going to test Aug 3rd..... :Dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so ladies I picked up the Dollar Tree cheapy and it was negative this am. I haven't got a clue as to what MIU it is and my cervix is high firm and moist so your guess is as good as mine. I will wait now until next week to test again if af doesn't show. I still have loads of PMA and am not counting myself out just yet but need to wait a bit longer. LOL I also had a drop in my temp so don't know but I took it a little earlier and FF but a hollow dot there so :shrug:
> 
> 
> I played ball last night and we got our asses handed to us. LMAO! These girls were like 16-18 and the average age on my team is 30 LOL They ran circles around us and all I could say was one day you will be my age. We joked with them by saying hey we'll buy the winners a beer, oh wait you not even old enough to drink sorry LMAO!!!
> 
> I didn't get home until after 11pm and had to bath and try to fall asleep. I bet it was after 1 before I fell asleep and was back up at 7am. Two more days until the weekend can't wait I am so tired atm. Sorry for the book. LOL


So sorry CSunshine,

I hope it was too early and you get a BFP next week


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Csunshine i hope it was too early to test and i think in these early stages it does need to be FMU so hopefull it will show your BFP next week. 

Hi Melsue and welcome to the 2ww i think we all get by with the support we all get from each other in here and posting lots of notes and stalking each others ff charts :rofl: any good luck and hopefully you will get your BFP


----------



## chele

like the others csunshine, hoping it's just not picked it up yet and it will in a few days!


----------



## Kelly9

I always have like 3 pages to read when I come back to this team! Very chatty!

I am still bored, cd6 for me today... another 11 days before possible O.

Mrs N looks like you could have O'd early. I hope that is the case! Unless of course you didn't :sex: at that time :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

i did the same i tested this afternoon but got a BFN but at the moment i have no af signs just got this tugging sensation and a pain in my side i will test with FMU on saturday which is when AF is due good luck to everyone in there 2ww


----------



## Csunshine013

The only reason I tested today was because that silly FF said I o'd early and that made sense as I had o pains on Sat and Sun two weeks ago. If we go by when I usually start af not due til Wednesday of next week so it could happen.

Sorry dmn you should have not followed me. :haha: hope we all get our BFP's soon!!!! I am getting impatient!!!!:growlmad:

Kelly don't be bored find things to occupy your time like maybe buying school supplies and those books have gotten way to thick to just pick up and say you've read them LOL or you could go on vacation and come visit me. :blush:


----------



## dmn1156

well i was oping with af being due on saturday it may show up by now but apparently sometimes you have to be late on some tests for it to pick up i dont know these things are far to complicated lol but i will test on sat when af is due and see so fxd


----------



## Csunshine013

Sometimes it takes longer to show than when af due. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## dmn1156

Me too as the next cycle is tricky and it will be september before i can really try again


----------



## - Butterfly -

PMA PMA :sex: PMA PMA :sex: :sex:

Lots of :sex: going on in my house! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well if you want to accomplish a :baby: that's what has to happen :thumbup:

Scroggin, scroggin and more scroggin!:blush:

Good luck and have fun you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I would love to come visit you but I don't have the cash so if you'd like to send me a ticket I'm in! My passport is still good till oct to!


----------



## carriecinaz

Dmn and sunshine, ooooh I hope you get your BFP's this weekend! We need a BFP in here we are overdue! Come on lil babies!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

I agree we do need a BFP!!!! Haven't seen many this month at all even on the ttc section.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Just thought I would pop in and say :hi:, I am from 30-40's thread usually, but in 2ww and trying to make it go quicker!!:coffee:

I am about day 21 of 28 day cycle, can test next week, I will start testing tuesday I think just to see if I can get a faint line! 

Well take care all, Good luck with your testing, 

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

welcome babythink - thanks for joining the thread

Good luck!

Any symptoms yet?

I was hoping my temp would shoot up this morning but it hasn't :hissy: It went up a little bit so I hope it keeps going up so that I ov yesterday as we :sex: twice!

I'm worn out now! Need to be in the 2ww!

I am going camping today for 2 days though so I think I'll leave my thermometre at home because sleeping 'outside' is probably going to affect my temps anyway!

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone welcome to the newbies!!

mrs n hope you have already caught the o and bd at the right time

sunshine, dmn and ginger hope you get your :bfp: soon!!

have you lot noticed any "symptoms" yet? im still trying sooo hard not to look for them but so far been sooooo tired, lower back ache, headache, emotional and this morning when i went to the loo it was like hard maltesers and normally it is the total opposite with my ibs (sorry tmi but wasnt sure if this could be a sign or not??)

all of these could probably point to af coming but i am going to stay positive :)

9dpo today i think i might be tempted to test in a couple of days?

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

grrr just wrote a long post and it now got lost somewhere so gotta write it again!!!

mrs n hope if you o early you managed to catch it!!

heloo to the newbies!!

sunshine, dmn and ginger hope you get you :bfp: soon! have you spotted any symptoms yet?

im on 9dpo and so far been really tired, lower backache headache and this morning when i went to the toilet it was like hard maltesers and its normally the total opposite with my ibs (sorry tmi but wasnt sure if could be a possible sign?)

might be tempted to test soon!


----------



## wannabeamom

oh so it found my last post and decided to post them both??????????


----------



## Kelly9

hahaha oh well I have lost long posts before to its not fun so better twice then not at all, as for maltesers I won't be eating them for a while without thinking about that post! :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

Kelly9 said:


> hahaha oh well I have lost long posts before to its not fun so better twice then not at all, as for maltesers I won't be eating them for a while without thinking about that post! :rofl:

lol oops sorry kelly ;) x


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Morning all 

Well i think after this morning im out of PMA lol my temps went back down to near normal so i think maybe the :witch: will put in an appearance tomorrow, you know someone should tell her it is by invite only and i certainly did not invite her this month :rofl: Hope we do see some :bfp: soon it will give us all a bit of a boost


----------



## ginger863

Well i decided after yesterday that i would test again this morning. Hubby surprised me and came home yesterday, wasnt going to tell him i'd tested already but caved and showed him the pile of sticks i'd used, he said he could definately see faint lines (after he cracked up about how much money i had spent buying things to pee on:blush:)
I decided to do another one today, couldnt use FMU though as i was on night shift last night and didnt take a test to work. Anyway, tested when i got home and there's aline again, still faint but i'm sure not as faint as yesterday, came up in 3 to four mins. AF isnt due til tomorrow though so still not gonna believe it's a BFP till AF is late and have a much stronger line, still worried it could just be evap. Have bought a clear blue digital with conception indicator but dont want to use it this early cos they're so expensive. I was told years ago that the chances of me getting pregnant naturally were very slim and we havent been trying long so i darent get my hopes up. As for symptoms i'm not sure. I have a pulling down on the left side with some twinges and dull aches and it feels a bit bruised i suppose, have had a lot of headaches and yesterday was having hot flushes and felt a bit sick but these are all things that could mean AF is coming too so who knows.
Is anyone else having any symptoms?

Wishing you all BFP's this month

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leelee

ginger863 said:


> Well i decided after yesterday that i would test again this morning. Hubby surprised me and came home yesterday, wasnt going to tell him i'd tested already but caved and showed him the pile of sticks i'd used, he said he could definately see faint lines (after he cracked up about how much money i had spent buying things to pee on:blush:)
> I decided to do another one today, couldnt use FMU though as i was on night shift last night and didnt take a test to work. Anyway, tested when i got home and there's aline again, still faint but i'm sure not as faint as yesterday, came up in 3 to four mins. AF isnt due til tomorrow though so still not gonna believe it's a BFP till AF is late and have a much stronger line, still worried it could just be evap. Have bought a clear blue digital with conception indicator but dont want to use it this early cos they're so expensive. I was told years ago that the chances of me getting pregnant naturally were very slim and we havent been trying long so i darent get my hopes up. As for symptoms i'm not sure. I have a pulling down on the left side with some twinges and dull aches and it feels a bit bruised i suppose, have had a lot of headaches and yesterday was having hot flushes and felt a bit sick but these are all things that could mean AF is coming too so who knows.
> Is anyone else having any symptoms?
> 
> Wishing you all BFP's this month
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Wow Ginger,

I would say if a line came up within a few mins then it is a BFP!!!!

My first BFP had a very faint line and then I used a FRER and the line came up much stonger. Maybe go and buy a FRER (Superdrug own is good) and test tomorrow with FMU.

Sounds to me that you are pregnant. Exciting!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ginger863

Wow Ginger,

I would say if a line came up within a few mins then it is a BFP!!!!

My first BFP had a very faint line and then I used a FRER and the line came up much stonger. Maybe go and buy a FRER (Superdrug own is good) and test tomorrow with FMU.

Sounds to me that you are pregnant. Exciting!!!!:hugs:[/QUOTE]


hey leelee, 

Thanks. I tested with a superdrug one this morning as i read on here they are the most sensitive. Used a FRER yesterday first time and the line was so faint that my husband told me i was imagining it so used a superdrug one yesterday too and it was really faint. Will test again tomorrow and if i get a stronger line i might break out the clear blue. Fxd :headspin:


----------



## leelee

ginger863 said:


> Wow Ginger,
> 
> I would say if a line came up within a few mins then it is a BFP!!!!
> 
> My first BFP had a very faint line and then I used a FRER and the line came up much stonger. Maybe go and buy a FRER (Superdrug own is good) and test tomorrow with FMU.
> 
> Sounds to me that you are pregnant. Exciting!!!!:hugs:


hey leelee, 

Thanks. I tested with a superdrug one this morning as i read on here they are the most sensitive. Used a FRER yesterday first time and the line was so faint that my husband told me i was imagining it so used a superdrug one yesterday too and it was really faint. Will test again tomorrow and if i get a stronger line i might break out the clear blue. Fxd :headspin:[/QUOTE]

Defo have my fingers crossed for you. It's all looking very good for you!


----------



## wannabeamom

oh wow ginger fingers crossed im so excited for you!!! really hope its a :bfp: keep us all updated!!!


----------



## chele

got my fingers crossed for you ginger!!!

Well my temp has gone up again. FF says I am 4 dpo today but said I was 4dpo yesterday. Aaargh so another day to wait

I have a meal with friends tomorrow and visiting some clients on Tuesday so wondering how to get out of the drinking malarky
do you all 100% abstain during the 2WW? I just don't know how I am going to get out of not having at least one. Saturday will be fine, but meeting the clients who are taking is out I have no way of getting out of it.

My temp is now nice and high, so hoping it drops in 2-3 days then rockets!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all, 
Wow this is a busy thread!!

Thanks for the welcomes!

Butterfly, 
Hi, No not really any symptoms but then i dont usually til about 6 weeks when i am sick as hell for the rest of the pregnancy!
I am trying not to symptom spot, as last month i was and it was not to be so not getting hopes up pinning it on things! xx

Chele,
I don't drink at all in 2ww, although its frustrating beany would be teeny beany and so i suppose drink no good, my last hol i was in 2ww, then the witch showed up when i got home...i then opened the wine!
The only way out is to say your taking antibiotics for an ear infection or something and cant drink at all when on them! xx


Wannabeamom, 
lol the maltesers, but joking aside the last time i was pg i had the opposite every day way b4 i tested, i didnt think it could be connected but you never know? Hormones effect everyone in different ways! xx

Fingers crossed for you ginger, a bfp is a bfp, however faint, it should just get darker now, can never why they sell poas tests in 1 or 2's when we need at least 10 to confirm it!! xx

take care all, excuse bad typing, my daughter fighting the laptop off me!

babythinkpink xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> I would love to come visit you but I don't have the cash so if you'd like to send me a ticket I'm in! My passport is still good till oct to!

I'll work on this one. :haha: We have really good fares atm. I don't have much cash either so I guess we'll just have to chat here and on FB.LOL


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to come visit you but I don't have the cash so if you'd like to send me a ticket I'm in! My passport is still good till oct to!
> 
> I'll work on this one. :haha: We have really good fares atm. I don't have much cash either so I guess we'll just have to chat here and on FB.LOLClick to expand...

Nice temp rise today CSunshine!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Leelee. So yes I had a temp rise this am so :shrug: cp is high and moist and closed with creamy cm.

I don't want to get my hope up to much though. I am thinking about getting another test today and doing it Saturday with FMU but I don't want to see a BFN there again. My @@'s are really sore today but that could be how I slept last night. Nips are very sensitive as well. FXD I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi wow you have all been chatty have had to go back 3 pages lol Csunshine looking good i hope you get your BFP your temp went up mine went right down lol how is everyone today? nice to see there is still some PMA. The only thing i got today was a headache lol but the weather is lousy here today


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Hi wow you have all been chatty have had to go back 3 pages lol Csunshine looking good i hope you get your BFP your temp went up mine went right down lol how is everyone today? nice to see there is still some PMA. The only thing i got today was a headache lol but the weather is lousy here today

Sorry your temp went down Dmn1156,

This is temping is great but I used to hate when my temp went down :(


----------



## dmn1156

Same here it was not even a little down a huge drop so i know AF is going to show oh well keep temps and opk and see how i go with that


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Same here it was not even a little down a huge drop so i know AF is going to show oh well keep temps and opk and see how i go with that

This is your first month temping is it? I would continue with it unless it is stressing you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Dmn so sorry your temp went down. I know the feeling! Here's to next cycle!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

yep next cycle here we go when af shows up that is lol she is usually right on time so should be heree at some point tomorrow. Lets hope some of you get your BFP would be nice to see a few show up

lee lee not getting stressed yet and this is my 3rd cycle temping although sometimes i forget first thing in the morning lol


----------



## dmn1156

I have just been doing some calculations and i think maybe i will give the next cycle a miss as if i do get a BFP i would have a due date of the 26/05/2010 and it is my sons 4th birthday on the 24th and i am not sure it would be fair to him or am i just being silly opinions and any advice would be appreciated lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn I did some calculations and if I were pg I would be due April 8 and DD birthday is the 13th LOL my best friend has 5 boys and the first two have birthdays a day apart. It works out fine. It just costs more to the parents LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Maybe i should stop worrying and just see what happens then lol


----------



## Csunshine013

I wouldn't worry it all works out in the end. I know if I were to be due in April it would make DD very happy. She is growing up so fact :cry:

It would also be easier on my family as we live so far apart they would only have to make one trip that month instead of two in two months :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

lol i know what you mean time seems to go by far too quickly


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger why were you told you had a slim chance of conceiving naturally?

To bad it costs to much to fly csunshine... I can't wait for you to test next.

DMN sorry about the temp drop, I wouldn't stop trying, do your kids know you're ttc again? You could ask the one whose B day is close.

I am on boring cd7... another week before I POAS. Sigh...


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Kelly my older one does he is fine but his birthday is the december will definitely be avoiding xmas baby if im still trying then :rofl: and the DS whos birthday would be close he is only 3 so does not understand properly. i was not going to have any more but i thought it would be nice for my youngest to have a little brother or sister closer to his age as my eldest is 10 lol and babies are so adorable and it will be my last one so putting all effort into trying (tmi) sorry lol


----------



## Kelly9

well giving that you have had 2 already I am sure it will be but a matter of time for your third! I told DH I wanted 2 but now that we are facing IVF and IUI there is a high chance of multiples and I want to be pregnant at least twice so I am thinking three now to! But no more then three!!!!! Unless it happens unplanned :rofl: My mom had four and nearly went insane.


----------



## dmn1156

Yeah Kids can do that to you :rofl: my first one was great calm laid back easy going till he reached 10 lol my 3 year old is a lot lot different he seems to have more energy than he knows what to do with lol. Well just waiting for the :witch: to put in an appearance then get that out of the way then into cycle 6 hopefully it does not take too much longer. Hope we all get :bfp: soon


----------



## chele

just do it!!! In my family it's practically illegal not to share a birthday with someone else ;-)

Today I have a weird taste in my mouth, and sorry, constipation
Trying not to read too much into the weird taste thing, will just note it for next month
x


----------



## chele

oh and I worked out if I dont get a bfp AF will show the beginning of my holiday. Aaaaaargh, but at least I'll be able to have a nice drink

I've decided to see what temps are like on Tuesday as I should be 8 dpo then, and then use the antibiotic excuse not to drink with the clients


----------



## babythinkpink

dmn1156 said:


> I have just been doing some calculations and i think maybe i will give the next cycle a miss as if i do get a BFP i would have a due date of the 26/05/2010 and it is my sons 4th birthday on the 24th and i am not sure it would be fair to him or am i just being silly opinions and any advice would be appreciated lol

It is totally up to you! My 4 childrens birthdays are jan 17th jan 28th march 13th and april 28th, with my husbands in Feb, its pretty busy til May!!
I did want to avoid another Jan baby just because it was getting a bit busy!! 
I think christmas day must be hardest birthday as all rolled into one it must feel like you have no birthday! 
If i was trying for the 'perfect ' birthday it would have to be summer, nice bbq birthday parties, a nice break between xmas and birthday!

Take care, good luck!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Chele i am just one of those people that think far too much lol your chart is looking good so far hope this is your month. And i suppose my 2nd was 2 weeks late so the same may happen lol


----------



## chele

tbh honest girls I am jealous - I wish I could think like that and choose when and when not to get pregnant :-(


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you babythinkpink my eldest is 15th dec so he was lucky he was due xmas eve lol il try and see what happens i have had no luck the last 5 cycles it is all in natures hands i guess


----------



## chele

dmn1156 said:


> Thanks Chele i am just one of those people that think far too much lol your chart is looking good so far hope this is your month. And i suppose my 2nd was 2 weeks late so the same may happen lol

thanks dmn - DH is not feeling optimistic but I am. Well I wasnt this morning, was not feeling pg at all, but then again I am only 4 dpo, and this taste in my mouth is soo weird


----------



## dmn1156

aww chele it will happen i thought it wouldn't for i have a 7 year gap between mine and it is taking a while to fall this time too like i said your chart is looking good for this cycle so far just keep up the PMA and we will all keep our fxd for you that you get the BFP you deserve


----------



## dmn1156

i got a metal taste in my mouth with my 2nd it was awful all good signs if you get a temp drop in about 3 or 4 days and then a rise it is all looking good we will stalk your chart and keep our fxd


----------



## chele

stalk away. It's metally in that it's not like when you can taste blood, more like an off copper taste. How long did you have it for, when did it start and what did it taste like?


----------



## dmn1156

it is kind off undescribable a metally taste is the best i can describe i had for about 3 weeks before i found out i was pregnant and it stopped when i was about 10 weeks pg. i was hopeful this cycle as yesterday and today i felt a little nauseus in the morning but with the temp drop today there is not much chance this cycle


----------



## OULINA

hey chele i think i am stalking you....:haha:

i just looked at your chart !!!its looking so good!!! you are getting high temps. which is always a good sign!! i think this just might be your month the bd was perfect too...oh sweetie i wish you the best!!

as for me...after having 5 +opks till cd 19 i got an other one but this time it was super duper dark yesterday and really "bad" right "o" pains and backache too from 10:00am till 11:30 pm !!!

arround 11:00pm i was feeling pinchings too but they where more low middle and little right...

today i still didnt get a temp. rise (i should be getting it tomorrow based on previous cycles) i felt for 2-3 seconds a low middle pulling feeling and latter on some kinda af crampy feelings i feel bloaded and very gassy:blush:....now since 6:55pm i feel nothing....just gassy and bloaded:blush:

this is one of the wackiest cycles ...so i hope all this means something ...

good luck to all !!!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get it this cycle to chele! I know what you mean about not getting to pick roughly when you will get pregnant, all I wanted was a summer baby, like june till sept. With our treatment scheduled to start in oct nov I might actually get it to!


----------



## babythinkpink

dmn1156 said:


> Thank you babythinkpink my eldest is 15th dec so he was lucky he was due xmas eve lol il try and see what happens i have had no luck the last 5 cycles it is all in natures hands i guess

:rofl: I will have 2 boys, 2 girls all born between June and Sep Please!!! Oh and I would like no morning sickness, no weight gain and an easy birth...choice and babies don't seem to go together, the babies are in charge from the very word go!!
When I started ttc my daughter every month was the perfect month til it passed! 

:hugs: 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Morning all well the :witch: got me this morning and unusually quite heavy and very painful TMI sorry. hope some of you get a BFP this month


----------



## ginger863

Kelly9 said:


> Ginger why were you told you had a slim chance of conceiving naturally?
> 
> Hey Kelly9
> I have had endometriosis since the age of about 16 and have several big surgeries to try and help. Tubes are badly damaged, lots of scar tissue and the little follicles on the end of the tube that collect the egg are all stuck together. Last surgery was to unstick all my reporductive bits from my bowl, they then put a coil in to try and keep the endo away. I've obviously had that removed now to TTC but the longer it's out the faster my endo will build up again.


----------



## ginger863

Hi everyone, 

well after obssessing all day yesterday i decided with DH not to test again today and to wait til either tomorrow or Monday before i do another one. Last night however after we BD'd i noticed my CM was slightly brownish (sorry TMI), no blood, just a slightly different colour so now, depite what the tests say (have put photos on the Pregnancy test picture forum) i'm worried that i'm coming on even though i dont really feel like i am but then i didnt really feel like i was last month either. Dont know what to think now :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

Ginger you do sometimes get like a brown discharge when your af is due i tested friday and got a BFN and sure enough af arrived this morning so i think if you are getting faint lines i would retest with a fmu and cbd test as they are really good. Good luck i hope you get your BFP


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Ginger you do sometimes get like a brown discharge when your af is due i tested friday and got a BFN and sure enough af arrived this morning so i think if you are getting faint lines i would retest with a fmu and cbd test as they are really good. Good luck i hope you get your BFP

Sorry AF came Dmn :(

Ginger - I would retest in the morning. The brown CM might be implantation bleeding.

How is everyone else?

Loulou - hope you are okay


----------



## dmn1156

yeah me too but i knew when my temps went right down it was going to happen onto cycle 6 now so better luck this month lol


----------



## chele

ah dmn so sorry she showed up.

Oulina - I really hope ur right. Sorry about ur OV pains, but hope finally that egg is out now

Temp dropped 0.1 this morning but still high. Gone from constipated yesterday to going twice today, so who knows!!


----------



## Kelly9

sorry which came dmn

Ginger I hope you get your BFP then! It sounds like you have had a heck of a time! Hugs.

Good luck to everyone else, I am on boring cd8


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks everyone well start again right. Kelly cd 8 nearly there i think when you cd is in single figures it looks like it is going to take forever bk on cd1 looks like ages away to ov lol. Chele keep up the PMA you never know what may happen good luck everyone


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

No sign of AF today. 12 DPO
Very slight waves of nausea, especially early in the morning before getting out of bed. Woke up with this twice this week at around 3am. Bumps around my nipples are very raised and bumpy (sorry if TMI) and sensitive to touch. Still getting BFN---anyone have an opinion about what this all means? I usually get VERY bitchy a few days or a week before period, but this time-nothing. I never get ANY signs of oncoming period other than moodiness. Think it's too early to get BFP yet? Or is AF just playing cruel tricks? Also, my temp has been up past 98 and was 97.8 this morning. Any advice/opinions are appreciated!

Sorry if this is repeat for you, I posted on other boards to try to get as much advice as possible.

Let me know if you have any of same symptoms in your 2ww!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Imisscoffee it is possible that the test may not be sensitive enough to pick up the hcg did you use a fmu.


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

what is fmu?


----------



## dmn1156

sorry first morning urine


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

oh---yep


----------



## dmn1156

then it may be a little early hcg doubles every day so maybe wait for 48 hours an test again if af has still not shown up good luck i hope you get your BFP


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

thank you! waiting is dreadful!


----------



## dmn1156

i know i was there right up until yesterday but it is awful not knowing


----------



## Kelly9

CD 8 does seem like forever but I don't O until cd17 to 19 so even in double digits it can be quite the wait. I am expecting to O on Aug 3 if I O on time again on cd17, I wish I had a 28 day cycle!

I have had really bad/annoying stomach cramps for the last week and sometime loose stool sorry if TMI... I think something is going on with my tummy. I have had weird cramps since my HSG 1.5 months ago, like even feeling ovulation which I haven't really ever felt before but my FS said that it wouldn't be related to HSG that she heard of but doesn't it make sense? The dye cleans out the tubes and interacts with the ovaries so I still think it is the reason why I felt Ov last month... we'll see if it happens again this month. FS also said I might have O'd 2 eggs and thats why I felt it? Any input anyone?


----------



## wannabeamom

MORNING ALL!!!

sunshine....have you tested yet?????????????????

kelly im not sure sorry, i know though that for the past 2 cycles i have ben in alot of pain during o which has led me to believe that maybe i wasnt o in the past???

dmn sorry the :witch: got you fingers crossed for this cycle!!

well 11 dpo and been sooooo sleepy all week and gassy and weapy but these all come when waiting for af too so who knows!! ive vowed not to test until the :witch: is late so if i was on a 25 day cycle it would be on wed or if it is a 28 day cycle it will be sat really dont want to see a :bfn: again!!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i used to always ov on day 15 to 16 whch was not good for me on a 26 day cycle but this month i ov on day 11 which gives me a longer lutuel phase you had a nice temp drop so that could be a sign of early ov do you use opk if so test and check.

Wannabeamom hope you get your BFP this month i know what you mean it gets to you seeing BFN every cycle onto cycle 6 for me now and hoping that this month is better for me


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Kelly i used to always ov on day 15 to 16 whch was not good for me on a 26 day cycle but this month i ov on day 11 which gives me a longer lutuel phase you had a nice temp drop so that could be a sign of early ov do you use opk if so test and check.
> 
> Wannabeamom hope you get your BFP this month i know what you mean it gets to you seeing BFN every cycle onto cycle 6 for me now and hoping that this month is better for me

thanks dmn im not holding out much hope she feels like shes on her way :( plus im having the usual eat like a horse week (always have it the week before she comes) 

stay away :witch: !!!


----------



## Melsue129

Okay experienced mommas.... Im not due to test until Aug 3 - but I have some brown discharge today and I think i o'd last week.. could this be implantation bleeding.... ????


----------



## - Butterfly -

ladies - you have been chatty.

Sorry really tired after my weekend of camping and can't refer to everyone but hope you are all ok.

Could someone please look at my chart I thought I'd o'd a couple of days ago but then today my temp went right down again............. not sure if it's because of camping but Friday night I was freezing and temp wasn't as low as this morning!

:hugs:


----------



## chele

butterfly - just see how ur temps do the next few days, as the weather might have influenced you.

melsue - could be. Fingers crossed for you

Well I am 6dpo and just had loads of creamy cm when I went to the toilet, so not sure what's happening now. Not feeling it today, hope I do tomorrow


----------



## babythinkpink

Melsue129 said:


> Okay experienced mommas.... Im not due to test until Aug 3 - but I have some brown discharge today and I think i o'd last week.. could this be implantation bleeding.... ????

It has been different each time for me, so cant really remember but I have had exactly the same, no due to test til 2nd Aug and had the brown stuff yesterday. Its hopeful!! 
We will have to see! Have you had any other symptoms? I am trying not to symptom spot but a few things have made me think it could be my month, trying not to get too hopeful yet!

Good luck 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Kelly9

DMN I so use opks and I normally O between cd17 to 19. My temps did shoot up today but thats cause I took it four hours later! Dh and I ended up witnessing a house across the street burn down so we were out and about till about 330 am last night. Everyone got out and some dumb drunk guy who was trying to put out the raging inferno with a garden house got a little burned but is ok. Everyone was so lucky that there was no wind cause the house was super close to other ones and nothing else burned down. Yeah so I know I didn't O early I have never O'd early in my entire life never had a cycle shorter then 29 days! So here is to O in another week!


----------



## LisaBlade

Blimey Kelly - sounds like you had a really tough night! I hope you sleep better tonight!

Hi by the way - I have been lurking these forums for the last week but haven't felt brave enough to post until now! I am not ttc but my DH and I were very naughty last week and now I am on the 2ww. We have a 4 1/2 year old DD, but my pregnancy with her was awful (I had hyperemesis the whole time and had to have a c-section at 26 weeks as I had pre-ecclampsia)so I am really nervous about being pregnant again. I do want to be though - and I am constantly symptom spotting and worried that AF will turn up.

I think I am going to go mad before I can test on 3rd August!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

babythinkpink said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Okay experienced mommas.... Im not due to test until Aug 3 - but I have some brown discharge today and I think i o'd last week.. could this be implantation bleeding.... ????
> 
> It has been different each time for me, so cant really remember but I have had exactly the same, no due to test til 2nd Aug and had the brown stuff yesterday. Its hopeful!!
> We will have to see! Have you had any other symptoms? I am trying not to symptom spot but a few things have made me think it could be my month, trying not to get too hopeful yet!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...

Thanks... I've been kind of nauseous (I get lil waves of it - comes and goes) but I also have a cold (stuffy, coughing) and I thought that the post-nazel drip made my belly feel queezy... Lil crampy not too much though, but how knows I could be imaging that... I am winded when Im doing something I think that has something to do with my cold though... eeekk... Ive never been pregnant before so Im not sure if any of these symptoms.....


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all good luck to all those waiting to test i hope you all get your BFP.

Kelly gope the time flies to OV for you i have anothe 10 to 12 days to OV so waiting for af to hurry out the door lol


----------



## Kelly9

Being naughty is always fun though lisablade. So will you be ttc from this point on? Or just going with the flow?

I hope it passes sooner to! I get to POAS in 5 days! Yippee... I hope I get more sleep tonight to it wasn't till after 5am with all the excitement that I manages to sleep... at least it is cooler outside today! House shouldn't be unbearable.


----------



## - Butterfly -

:test::test::test: CSunshine!

Let us know how you're getting on.

:hugs:


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

Well i am no longer in the TWW, AF arrived yesterday with avengence!
Had a total of 5 BFPS last week but DH and i didnt quite believe it so decided to test for a few more days first beofre we got too excited. BFP's everyday til yesterday morning when i got a BFN then in the afternoon AF arrived. 
I have Endo so have always had Horrible painful periods but this is worse than anything i've had before. Hoping we're more successful next month as dont want to go through this again!
Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. Fxd for some BFP's


----------



## leelee

ginger863 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well i am no longer in the TWW, AF arrived yesterday with avengence!
> Had a total of 5 BFPS last week but DH and i didnt quite believe it so decided to test for a few more days first beofre we got too excited. BFP's everyday til yesterday morning when i got a BFN then in the afternoon AF arrived.
> I have Endo so have always had Horrible painful periods but this is worse than anything i've had before. Hoping we're more successful next month as dont want to go through this again!
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. Fxd for some BFP's

So sorry to hear that Ginger

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi , Im new to the site and am also in my 2ww and its driving me mad, am 42 and looking forward so much to my fingers crossed pregnancy. My symptoms have been since 4dpo , nausea, extreme tiredness, backache, headache, (sorry in advance) more watery white cm, bloating, lots of saliva, dizziness, sore boobs, tingling nipples, intermitent Cramping, so many trips to loo for wee ive lost count :) gasy and constipation, i think thats everything but am sure there is something i have forgotten so if any of you ladies can help who have had a BFP i would really appreciate it , please please !!!


----------



## smootch

Hi i was wondering if i could join you in your TWW chatter?

I am currently 9 DPO and 4 DP5DTF of my 14th IVF cycle 

I had pregnyl booster shots on day four and eight which means any HPT will show a BFP which is frustrating however it doesnt stop me from doing them lol

Hope you get to know you in here then in the pg threads!


----------



## dmn1156

So sorry the witch got you ginger it was looking so promising for you i hope you get your BFP soon gl with the next cycle.

Hi and welcome inkdchick how many dpo are you now, it all sound good do you temp at all as that is also a good indication of what is going on with your body hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## dmn1156

Hi and welcome smootch good luck


----------



## babythinkpink

Welcome newbies,

Going to test tomorrow, 2 days b4 period due, have not had too many symptoms, have had tender boobs and not thinking too much about anything else yet!

For those who asked about symptoms they are very simmilar as those you get b4 your period arrives, and that is why its so difficult to tell without a bfp! 
Everyone is different though, and I know also when you are really trying your body plays tricks on you.

Well will be back tomorrow with results, 

Take care all, 

Fingers crossed for bfp's,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck Babythinkpink hope you get your BFP il keep my fxd for you


----------



## chele

7dpo and not feeling it
:-(


----------



## dmn1156

chele said:


> 7dpo and not feeling it
> :-(

Hi Chele your small temp drop yesterday looks promising lets hope your temps keep going up and you get your :bfp:


----------



## Melsue129

good luck babythinkpink... I have my fingers crossed for you.... I dont get to test until next week... :dust:

Im not sure whats going on with me... no more queasiness so I think that was the cold, I get lil tings of pain very low in my abdomen here and there and Im not spotting anymore... :?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my ladies you have been very chatty! I go away for a weekend and come back to 10pgs of chats. LOL

I tested Sunday morning and it said BFN, but my cm is still creamy and my cp is still very high! :shrug: I will wait until Thursday if AF doesn't show then I will test again. 

I hope this finds all of you well so sorry the witch got you Ginger and dmn! 

Kelly getting close to poas! :winkwink:

Butterfly how are you?

Leelee OMG you are progressing quite nice! 10wks WOW!!!

Welcome to all the newbies hope you find it as nice here as all of us! And your stay is very short!


----------



## chele

dmn1156 said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo and not feeling it
> :-(
> 
> Hi Chele your small temp drop yesterday looks promising lets hope your temps keep going up and you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

wish I had your optimism!

why, why, why does it have to be 2 weeks and not one week or 1 day!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

good luck chele!!!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I here you chele!!!! Before I started temping I would have a 1 week window for my fertile time so I wouldn't start counting my 2ww till I only had 1w left! It was much easier! Now I have 2 full weeks of wondering... although it is nice to know that I DTD at the right time for sure... makes :sex: for the rest of the month more fun and less stressed out.


----------



## chele

Kelly9 said:


> I here you chele!!!! Before I started temping I would have a 1 week window for my fertile time so I wouldn't start counting my 2ww till I only had 1w left! It was much easier! Now I have 2 full weeks of wondering... although it is nice to know that I DTD at the right time for sure... makes :sex: for the rest of the month more fun and less stressed out.

yup and I suppose if it was one week, then I'd still moan. But none the less it's still very annoying. I wish I could see what's going on inside x


----------



## Csunshine013

I tell you we need a magic crystal ball!!!!! :wacko: Drives me nuts too! I am now in the 3ww and still bfn and no signs of AF


----------



## babythinkpink

Looks like i can save my tests, the :witch: is showing signs she is on the way :cry:

Really really fed up now....another month gone.

Back to ov testing next month and if that does not work may give temping a go.

Off to bed now, night all :sleep:

:baby:thinkpinkxx:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sorry Thinkpink here's to the next cycle being a very long 9month one :thumbup:


----------



## TeamSpellman

Hi ladies! This is all new to me. I'm just learning all your abbreviations but I'm getting the hang of it! I'm in my 2nd week of the 2WW and it is so frustrating!!! We have been trying for our 1st for a few months now. Any advice on things to do or avoid during the 2WW??


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, wow 12 pages of chat to wade through! 
hope everyone is ok :friends: 
we've been away for the weekend, to pick up our 2 kittens who are so so cute! 
looks like I haven't ov'd yet, temps seem to be settling back into the usual pre-ov range, not sure what went on there at the start of my cycle! might try an opk tomorrow see whats going on.


----------



## Melsue129

TeamSpellman said:


> Hi ladies! This is all new to me. I'm just learning all your abbreviations but I'm getting the hang of it! I'm in my 2nd week of the 2WW and it is so frustrating!!! We have been trying for our 1st for a few months now. Any advice on things to do or avoid during the 2WW??

Try to keep as busy as you can.... I have one more week to wait until I can test and Im very anxious... and driving myself nuts :wacko:.... Good luck with you baby dancing... lol... make it fun and try to keep track of your ovulation.... Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I love kitties! and babies... my old university friend and his wife just got their BFP today so hopefully mine is on it's way! I am super happy for them but now want mine more then ever! 13 months... I could have already given birth by now...


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys the strangest thing has happened...
i woke up this morning and went to the loo but peed in a cup so i can test in a bit when i buy some tests i then came down stairs and looked at my phone and had a text from my mum just saying i had a dream you were pregnant last night hmmmm how does she know i am going to test in a bit??? what test do you think might work at 14dpo? x


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all well i tested and it was :bfn: so i guess its just a case of waiting for the :witch: to arrive :(


----------



## carriecinaz

Wannabeamom, I'm sorry for your bfn. I have friends tell me a lot they dream I am preggers, probably because they knew we were ttc. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## noja

Sorry about your BFN Wannabe. 

Mums just know things, sometimes it's kinna scary.......mine takes one look at me and tells me exactly what I've been doing and what I'm thinking. really annoying when I was a teenager!! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I am offically out of the 2ww and onto the 9month wait. 


:thumbup:

So sorry Wannabe but it's not over until she shows!

I'm not going anywhere so ladies your stuck with me!

Hope this finds you all well. Mrs N hope your kittens don't give you to much trouble. LOL

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies I am offically out of the 2ww and onto the 9month wait.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry Wannabe but it's not over until she shows!
> 
> I'm not going anywhere so ladies your stuck with me!
> 
> Hope this finds you all well. Mrs N hope your kittens don't give you to much trouble. LOL
> 
> :hugs:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, when did you do the test? I had a feeling you might be!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## wannabeamom

oh my god sunshine that is brill news sooooo pleased for you, you really deserve it!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)

when did you test??? how many dpo were you???

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
csunshine thats fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## wannabeamom

think i worked it out sunshine...would you have been 17dpo?

xx


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I am offically out of the 2ww and onto the 9month wait.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry Wannabe but it's not over until she shows!
> 
> I'm not going anywhere so ladies your stuck with me!
> 
> Hope this finds you all well. Mrs N hope your kittens don't give you to much trouble. LOL
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay, when did you do the test? I had a feeling you might be!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I tested last night and again this am. LOL Didn't have much faith in the test last night. I feel the same except now I have to make a dr appt. YUCK! I have to find a new one as mine moved. :cry:

I so wanted to pick up the phone and call my mom and I couldn't cause she isn't there anymore. :cry: I called my Dad's wife and she made me feel so loved! I am going to keep it to myself and them for a while as I don't want to tell everybody because of what happend last time. Just want to make sure all is well then I will tell everybody later. I will tell DH on our anniversary at the end of Aug if he doesn't guess before then. LOL I will give him a t-shirt with "Proud Pappa in 2010" LOL


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine013 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I am offically out of the 2ww and onto the 9month wait.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry Wannabe but it's not over until she shows!
> 
> I'm not going anywhere so ladies your stuck with me!
> 
> Hope this finds you all well. Mrs N hope your kittens don't give you to much trouble. LOL
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay, when did you do the test? I had a feeling you might be!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested last night and again this am. LOL Didn't have much faith in the test last night. I feel the same except now I have to make a dr appt. YUCK! I have to find a new one as mine moved. :cry:
> 
> I so wanted to pick up the phone and call my mom and I couldn't cause she isn't there anymore. :cry: I called my Dad's wife and she made me feel so loved! I am going to keep it to myself and them for a while as I don't want to tell everybody because of what happend last time. Just want to make sure all is well then I will tell everybody later. I will tell DH on our anniversary at the end of Aug if he doesn't guess before then. LOL I will give him a t-shirt with "Proud Pappa in 2010" LOLClick to expand...

Congrats!!!! So were you still getting BFN's after AF didnt show?? Just wondering if I should wait until she doesnt show or test this weekend which would be 2 days before she's due to show her ugly head.... How many DPO's were you????


----------



## Csunshine013

THANK YOU THANK YOU LADIES can't wait for you all to join me. I tested a few times this month as I just had a feeling and I was getting very frustrated. I tested at 12 dpo and BFN then at 15 dpo and BFN so I waited and decided that I would go get more tests as af didn't even feel like showing and I was evening of 16 dpo and then again today at 17 dpo and positive. LOL

I usually spot from cd 26-28 and that didn't happen so :shrug: I thought I might be pg and yeah I was. LOL


----------



## gumb69

congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Melsue129

Wow what a journey that was for you.. huh... Im guessing Im going to have to wait until the 3rd to test that would put me at around 15 dpo... We'll just have to see I guess... I had a lil spot on 7 dpo and Ive been a tiny bit crampy (everyday) ever since and I never feel this way until the day before I get AF soooo hmmm.... Sooo happy for you :happydance:, hope all of us get to join you soon!!! :crib:


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> Wow what a journey that was for you.. huh... Im guessing Im going to have to wait until the 3rd to test that would put me at around 15 dpo... We'll just have to see I guess... I had a lil spot on 7 dpo and Ive been a tiny bit crampy (everyday) ever since and I never feel this way until the day before I get AF soooo hmmm.... Sooo happy for you :happydance:, hope all of us get to join you soon!!! :crib:


Good luck and yes it has been quite a journey but it's still not over we have to get all of you over to the 1st tri boards asap!!!!!

Here is loads of PMA and loads of dust!!!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Wow what a journey that was for you.. huh... Im guessing Im going to have to wait until the 3rd to test that would put me at around 15 dpo... We'll just have to see I guess... I had a lil spot on 7 dpo and Ive been a tiny bit crampy (everyday) ever since and I never feel this way until the day before I get AF soooo hmmm.... Sooo happy for you :happydance:, hope all of us get to join you soon!!! :crib:
> 
> 
> Good luck and yes it has been quite a journey but it's still not over we have to get all of you over to the 1st tri boards asap!!!!!
> 
> Here is loads of PMA and loads of dust!!!Click to expand...

Hopefully we can resurrect the '9 month wait' in the pregnancy forum, when you feel ready to hop over there. We can keep it alive til the others join us!


----------



## Csunshine013

I'll be there and here both. I can't leave all these lovely ladies that helped me every month stress and reason why my body did this or that. LOL


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> I'll be there and here both. I can't leave all these lovely ladies that helped me every month stress and reason why my body did this or that. LOL

That's exactly how I feel. That's why I try to pop back in as often as I can!


----------



## Kelly9

Awww csunshine I am super happy for you! You're the 4th person I know to get pregnant this month!!!! I am glad you won't be leaving us to, you'll stick around 2010 baby to right? We'd miss you an awful lot


----------



## lizzy

Congratulations Csunshine:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

I will find time for everybody even if it's into the night hours LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

yay! Well I have my garden going for me now... I have three pretty lillies that have opened so far and a calla lilly that is almost open! Hurray for my first ever garden growing!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly you need to post some pics on fb I have to figure out how to get mine off my phone and onto my pc. LOL I love flowers!


----------



## Kelly9

I just added them 20 mins ago before I read your post! lol, there is only one or two flowers at the moment since others I am still waiting for to bloom... next spring there will be a bunch more to, I have about 10 different kinds of lillies going in the ground in the fall plus about 5 other kinds of random pretty flowers I picked out cause they were gorgeous!

Waiting for DH to get home so we can go get our passport pics done.... I would drive to come see you! I would bring DH but can send him off with your DH while we chat haha


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine FB me your address so I can plug it into google maps to see just how far away you are oh and your phone number


----------



## dmn1156

wow 4 pages to go through only went away for 1day and a half 

Csunshine i am really pleased you got your BFP congratulations Hopefully we will be able to join you soon lol.

Well this maynot be my month lol but my surprise hamster babies are doing great :rofl: Hope your all well 

congratulations to all who got a :bfp: 

And good luck to all in the 2ww


----------



## beaney

OMG! I go away for just over a week, log onto B&B and find almost 50 pages of new posts to wade through (taken me over half an hour! and it's now 1:00am!), lots of new people (hello and welcome!) and a BFP for CSunshine - CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Another Graduate from TTC! I really hope there's lots more of us joining you in 1st tri soon!

I'm now 3 or 4 dpo - OPKs totally confusing again, think it was most positive on Friday, so I'm guessing O on either Sat or Sun - anyone any good at the OPK stuff? I'm new to it! Not sure we managed the BD at the best time, but getting everything crossed. Would love an April baby pleeeeeeease!!!

Now that I've gone through all the new posts, my eyes are closing and I'm off to bed!

Baby dust to all. xx


----------



## Serene123

I'm 6DPO, and no symptoms as of yet :(


----------



## Kelly9

this is the chattiest group I am a part of! I get to poas soon!


----------



## - Butterfly -

AAWWWWWW Cshunshine - I'm so so so happy for you.

That is the best news ever!!! Congratulations hun. :hugs:

sorry to those who have got the :witch:

As for me - I'm showing as 3dpo but have had EWCM this morning ............... any advice??


----------



## dmn1156

Hi butterfly if you are still getting some ewcm then i would just cover my bases on thos days and dtd just to be safe but it does look like you have Od already so you should be ok.

As for me the :witch: has now left and counting down till i can start poas again :rofl:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> AAWWWWWW Cshunshine - I'm so so so happy for you.
> 
> That is the best news ever!!! Congratulations hun. :hugs:
> 
> sorry to those who have got the :witch:
> 
> As for me - I'm showing as 3dpo but have had EWCM this morning ............... any advice??

Hi Butterfly,

It defo looks like you have O'd but I would keep BD'ing until FF confirms it!

Hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow dmn - the :witch: leaves you nice and early - well done!

I'm actually thinking of discarding sunday's temperature because I was camping Saturday night and it was freeeezing!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Leelee

It's been a strange month because I've been getting up at least an hour earlier than I used too...... so my temps are lower than normal because of that.

How are you doing babe? How's the sickness?


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> It's been a strange month because I've been getting up at least an hour earlier than I used too...... so my temps are lower than normal because of that.
> 
> How are you doing babe? How's the sickness?

It's amazing what an hour more in bed can do to you!

Sickness has really decreased. Having a few gags in the morning and evening but generally feeling quite well in between. Of course now I am worried cos the sickness has nearly disappeared.

Have my scan on Monday so am both nervous and excited about that. I suppose that is normal though. I have a feeling they will put me back a few days as I O'd late and implanted at 9 DPO.

How are you? Did you enjoy the camping?


----------



## dmn1156

Yes unusual for me hopefully it is a sign tha my cycle has settled into place at last. Do you use opks as they may help


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> Yes unusual for me hopefully it is a sign tha my cycle has settled into place at last. Do you use opks as they may help

I couldn't get OPK's to work for me............... although I did like to POAS :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I am going to poas again later this week just to see the line. LOL:thumbup:

How are all my lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Leelee - I really don't think you need to worry - it's good the sickness has worn off a bit. I bet you're really excited for the scan. Thanks for asking about the camping - it was really good fun although our airbed has a leak and we were sleeping on the floor by the end of the night!!

good to see you csunshine - so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## lizzy

i am now nearing the end of my 2ww and i find it the hardest part! :witch: is due on Friday, and as of yet she is showing no signs of being on her way. Usually by now I would be craving chocolate like mad and would be getting mild stomach cramps..but nothing as yet. I'm thinking it either means that i have good news coming or she's gonna be really mean and turn up late! If af doen't turn up i will be testing on saturday, if i can manage to hold of that long!
x


----------



## Melsue129

This is the hardest wait ever.... Does anyone have any special tricks to keep from POAS too soon??? do you use rope and tie your hands behind your back or do you have you DH's hide the tests until AF doesnt show... I need some special hints ladies!!!! You know, I think once Im done with these tests I will not keep them in the house anymore, if I miss AF then I'll go buy them... Im going wacko, lol :wacko: I dont want to test too soon..... eeeeeekkkkk....
[-o&lt;

Good luck Lizzy!!!! :dust:


----------



## lizzy

Good luck to you to Melsue.
I find it so hard not to give in and poas, i would only test with fmu, so i make myself go straight to the toilet in the morning and i have put all my tests on OH's side of the bed, so he will catch me if i give in!! If i get a BFN this time round i will be doing the same as you and not have any in the house, its too much temptation knowing that they are there!
x


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Lizzy and Melsue this time around I made sure I didn't have any tests in the house, but that didn't stop me from going and buying them on a needed basis LOL:rofl: I went through two before I got my bfp and then my af wasn't late I just have a long lp so it didn't show until 17dpo.

Good luck


----------



## ginger863

Melsue129 said:


> This is the hardest wait ever.... Does anyone have any special tricks to keep from POAS too soon??? do you use rope and tie your hands behind your back or do you have you DH's hide the tests until AF doesnt show... I need some special hints ladies!!!! You know, I think once Im done with these tests I will not keep them in the house anymore, if I miss AF then I'll go buy them... Im going wacko, lol :wacko: I dont want to test too soon..... eeeeeekkkkk....
> [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck Lizzy!!!! :dust:

i now give my DH the tests once bought (only at beginning of cycle this time round and bought some the other day as they were but one get one free). Iknow he wont give me them until AF is a day late as i had a chemical pregnancy which really upset me so i'm now banned from testing early just to be on the safe side, i have no idea where he's hid them but i can never find them. The last few days of the tww are definately the worst though.


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Ladies for the support and helpful hints... i am sure to express to the hubby that he needs to be in charge of the tests... Hopefully we all wont have to go thru this for very much longer... I am soo thankful for this website and all of you sweet gals because I probably would have gone off the deep end already.. lots of dust to all!!!! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi how is everyone well i have been out to a farm all day and have come home freezing cold and with a really bad migraine but only got paracetemol in the cuboard so fxd they ease it well only 4 more days till i can poas and counting i only buy a pack of 7 each month so then i can only test a certain amount of times lol


----------



## chele

i cracked and tested 7dpo
No idea why!!!

9dpo today and temp still high but no proper implantation dip or bleed, so know in my heart it's a lost cycle
Aaaaaargh
Will test tomorrow though ;-)


----------



## dmn1156

chele said:


> i cracked and tested 7dpo
> No idea why!!!
> 
> 9dpo today and temp still high but no proper implantation dip or bleed, so know in my heart it's a lost cycle
> Aaaaaargh
> Will test tomorrow though ;-)

Chele you have had a dip 6dpo that could be implantation dip good luck hope you get a BFP


----------



## chele

yeah but it's a teeny tiny dip and I think I also took temp earlier than normal

thanks for being optimistic!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Chele I didn't have a significant temp drop for implatation so you don't really need it. :thumbup:

Hey dmn how are you today?


----------



## chele

sunshine - OMG what have I missed since I've been gone!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll read back through and find your bfp now

Thanks chick!!
xxxx


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Chele I didn't have a significant temp drop for implatation so you don't really need it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hey dmn how are you today?

Hi Csunshine im not too bad just getting rid of a migraine. I bought more opks today all ready to start testing next week. I am so pleased you got your BFP How you feeling. 

Chele it only needs to be a small dip for implantation so fxd


----------



## chele

yeah I suppose, and just looked at Csunshines chart, which looked good a bit later on than 9dpo. So might still hold out some hope. Hope I know either way before 17 dpo - wow what patience!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh I had no patience I used 4 tests this cycle LOL

I just used really cheap ones early and then better ones later. If you know then I would say use the more expensive ones but if not don't waste them. I was pretty sure this month as my temp stayed up. I normally have a 28 day cycle but since learning all about my body I think it's less. LOL:shrug:


----------



## chele

whatever way it happened, you got there in the end!!! Yeah I have 14 internet cheapy ones and a better one for Friday. I go away Friday night so no idea what I'll do while I'm on holiday

congrats again! x


----------



## Kelly9

I get to POAS for opks in 2 days!!!!! Yay! I hope I get my positive right away, I have our BD timed for ovulating on cd17 with DH having low sperm count and bad SA overall timing is very important for us.


----------



## Csunshine013

You have a plan and you are a woman on a mission. LOL Get those solderies where they need to go. LOL Poor dh wont know what hit him. LOL:haha:


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck this cycle Kelly hope your timing is spot on and you get your BFP this cycle


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys, DH always knows whats going on, he's game for it anytime, never heard a word of complaint! :rofl:

My horrid tenants are moving out tomorrow! Hurray!


----------



## carriecinaz

CSunshine!!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: I have been away and didn't know until now. I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys well the :witch: came yesterday spot on time going from the last month
gutted about it BUT....at least i know they have regulated themselves and i have had 2 full 25 day cycles so at least i should know for real when af will be due this time round.
another quick question though for the past 2 cycles ive felt sure i o on cd12 but the thing i was wondering do o cramps come before, after or when o? as i have gone for when o'ing but im thinking maybe im out by a day or so?
also i am crap at temping as up at various times and forget to temp would anyone recommend predictor kits?
thanks xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm in the 2WW!!!

not sure if had :sex: at the right time but only time will tell.

Where's my Ov twinnie Loulou? miss ya babe. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Kelly9

I am not sure wannabeamom... I have only ever felt it once and that was last cycle, first cycle since my HSG, I was under the impression that the cramping was from when you ov'd so last month I felt cramping for about 45 mins around my right ovary so I would say during that 45min I O'd. Hope that helps. I am wondering if I will feel it again this month? My FS said it might also have been because I released 2 eggs so it was crampier then usual and thats why I felt it last month. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## chele

aaaaaaaargh tested this morning and think it's an evap
I got up 40 minutes before I normally do busting for a wee. So tested and went straight back to bed, when I then got up I have a line. Aaarrgh panicking all day now, pretty sure it's an evap though.
Will test again tomorrow. Only 23 hours to go........


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Kelly i have felt OV a few times and it is usuall on the same day of ov.

Chele good luck you never know i have taken tests that have been positive and the line has lasted for days hope you get your BFP


----------



## Mrs_N

wow so many new faces :wave: hi everyone!

chelen fingers crossed for you it is more than an evap! 

no news here, I still haven't got around to doing an OPK this cycle - it's actually quite liberating not doing them. But no sign of ov yet on temps, my temp has been exactly the same for the last 3 days. thermometer isn't broken cos i took it last night and it was different. wierd!


----------



## chele

i actually got my test from tuesday out of the bin to check that had nothing on it -it had nothing at all
Aaaaaarrrrggghhh so excited now, and for no reason

EVAP HELL!


----------



## leelee

chele said:


> i actually got my test from tuesday out of the bin to check that had nothing on it -it had nothing at all
> Aaaaaarrrrggghhh so excited now, and for no reason
> 
> EVAP HELL!

Good luck Chele. Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## Melsue129

Don't test companies say if it comes out positive than that means it will show positive on the test for around 48 hrs but if its negative it will never go positive on you??? At least thats what I heard and I hope that is the case for you my dear... Good LUCK!!! :dust:


Im all confused now dont know what to think just yet - been getting crampy for a little less than a week now - Im at 10 dpo now and I've had one small spot on Sunday and I am having another one now, I dont know what to think because the :witch: isnt due to show her ugly head until Monday the 3rd... I usually dont get crampy a week before the :witch: so I dont know what to think.... Aaarrrgghh.. I totally hate this wait and it really is sucks when you start seeing signs of AF... :growlmad:


----------



## Csunshine013

Chele hope you get your BFP! Test again tomorrow!

Mrs N I didn't use OPK's this last month I pretty much just temped and went off my o pains. LOL I also found out that I o'd early the last two months LOL so I wasn't bd'n at the right times. LOL

Oh Kelly get rid of rubbish tenants! :happydance: You have new ones moving in right? Oh and you so get to poas soon!:thumbup:

Melsue, butterfly how are you all doing today

dmn hope your having a lovely day as well. 

Hey Leelee hope your well today!

I played my last softball game of the season last night. It was bitter sweet. I love ball but am very glad that I don't have it going on anymore. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Hi mrs N glad your well 

Kelly hope your having a good day.

Hi Csunshine im having an ok day ty i went swimming today which was great always feel better for some exercise lol.another 6 to 8 days to OV so i am keeping fingers crossed for this cycle 

Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## - Butterfly -

Chele - good luck..... hope it's not an evap.

Melsue - the 2ww is horrible....... the problem is we are listening to our bodies so much and we feel every little thing. Not long now until you can test if AF doesn't show up.

leelee & csunshine - hope you're having a good day 

Mrs N - hope you're :sex: in case you're approaching Ov!

dmn - what does ov feel like? I can't say I've ever noticed - maybe I just don't pay enough attention!

Hope I've not left anyone out - sorry if I have!


----------



## dmn1156

Well on the couple of occasions i have had it it feels like bad period pains but i also get a pain in my lower side only ever figured out is was OV because of temping and opk lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh right............ I can't say I've ever felt cramps other than when AF is here.

I'll have to keep on temping then! I've tried OPK's but never got a positive!

I'm showing as being 3 dpo now anyway.

How are you doing?


----------



## dmn1156

im ok ty i find opk a pain as i never get a really dark line positive but you can see it is a positive so i just try and :sex: on the right days i am just hoping that this cycle will be the one.

How you doing hopefully the 2ww will fly by and you get a :bfp: at the end of it


----------



## - Butterfly -

thank you dmn.

Hope you :sex: at the right times too


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies I am DPO 9 TTC #3 after a MC last year! Any budies?! Good Luck Ladies and lots of Baby Dust!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi and welcome andresmummy 
hope your 2ww goes quickly and you get your BFP


----------



## wannabeamom

andreasmommy welcome!!! and good luck!!!

mrs n glad everything is going well!!

butterfly for the past 2 months ive felt o at cd12 but it doesnt feel like af...every time i move suddenly or stand up fast its like a sharp pain and the rest of the time its like a really heavy pressure down their! really hard to explain though but quite uncomfortable.

dmn..hope this cycle is the one for you!! fingers crossed!

sunshine and leelee hope the bumps are growing well :)!!

and to everyone else good luck!!

xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine013 said:


> Chele hope you get your BFP! Test again tomorrow!
> 
> Mrs N I didn't use OPK's this last month I pretty much just temped and went off my o pains. LOL I also found out that I o'd early the last two months LOL so I wasn't bd'n at the right times. LOL
> 
> Oh Kelly get rid of rubbish tenants! :happydance: You have new ones moving in right? Oh and you so get to poas soon!:thumbup:
> 
> Melsue, butterfly how are you all doing today
> 
> dmn hope your having a lovely day as well.
> 
> Hey Leelee hope your well today!
> 
> I played my last softball game of the season last night. It was bitter sweet. I love ball but am very glad that I don't have it going on anymore. LOL

Csunshine- Blah.... Kind of having a rough day, got some spotting and I think its AF that isnt suppose to show up until the 3rd... not sure why its 4 days early but Im veerrrrrryy frustrated... :growlmad: - I guess we will just have to try again next month... I hope you are doing good with your lil bean!!! lol.. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi wannabeamom how are you doing 

I am hoping this month will be the one seems to be taking forever lol


----------



## chele

evening all
Thanks for all your messages today

Well I came home and decided, just to prove DH wrong as he said he could see the evap, but didnt think it was a positive, to do another test.
Lo and behold there is a line. Appeared after 2 minutes. It's not a strong line. very very weak. So no idea now.
I hope it's not another evap. why does it have to play tricks on me?


----------



## Csunshine013

Sorry your not feeling it today Melsue. I hate it when you have been so positive and then wham she knocks :growlmad:

Way to go Chele evap line doesn't come up in two minutes. Congrats sounds like you very have done it!


----------



## chele

but it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo faint
sooooooo very faint, only barely visible


----------



## dmn1156

It doesn't matter how faint it will get darker as the hcg level increases which is on a daily basis it does sound like you have done it and it may be stronger in the morning good luck


----------



## chele

thanks, but i reckon it's still an evap. Just annoyed that I have two in one day!!! Never had an evap before.

DH won't believe it either.

Got to be optimistic though!!!


----------



## dmn1156

well you never get an evap line within 2 minutes so just retest in the morning and dont forget to let us all know good luck


----------



## andresmummy

chele said:


> evening all
> Thanks for all your messages today
> 
> Well I came home and decided, just to prove DH wrong as he said he could see the evap, but didnt think it was a positive, to do another test.
> Lo and behold there is a line. Appeared after 2 minutes. It's not a strong line. very very weak. So no idea now.
> I hope it's not another evap. why does it have to play tricks on me?

Getting a digital will confirm! Congrats!


----------



## shawnie

Hiya ladies, I am Shawnie. I found you all, yay! lol I was looking last night for this area and for the life of me couldn't lol Maybe I was just too tired cuz I found it fine today =)

I am going nuts with this 2ww. This is my first 2ww and I didn't think it would be so hard for me.. I don't want to drink any coffee or mix drinks till I know. I am a coffee junkie so I've already got headaches.

I've got 3 digital HPT ready and I even had a dream lastnight I had a girl lol never dreamed like that before. 

Hoping this is a good month.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow way to many posts! I can't even remember the ones I wanted to comment on... except chele digi is less sensitive so I would wait a couple more days if you do a digi stick with the cheapies. I hope it gets darker hun!

DMN the time will go by hang in there! I get to POAS tomorrow! Whoot! Although it should be neg the first 2 days. When I felt Ov it was right where my right ovary was and it was a sharpish cramp that lasted about 45 mins. Very interesting. I got my temp rise the next day.

I know there was more I wanted to say but I am way to tired to remember, the horrid tenants are leaving tonight got to go do the walk through soon... the new guy moving in seems very nice so hopefully he is. and hopefully he stays for a while. and is quieter.


----------



## lizzy

morning ladies,

chele fxd the line gets darker, but it sounds like this is your month.

The :witch: is due today and has so far shown no signs of turning up, have had no cramps or spoting! Hopefully she won't turn up and i will be able to POAS tomorrow!
x


----------



## Mrs_N

chele it is sounding good to me, good luck! hoping the lines get darker :dust:
lizzy ooh that sounds good too, fingers crossed it's your month!

I'm off to the doctor this morning, will let you know the verdict later!


----------



## chele

thanks ladies.

Well i temped this morning and it's gone up

So I did an IC, FRER and tesco own brand.
Faint line on the IC, even a faint line on the tesco
And a nice medium line on the FRER

But have a feeling it's chemical. I had cramps last night and got them again this morning.
I've had no symptoms, bar a metal taste in my mouth at 4 dpo and a stuffy nose since tuesday. no sore boobs, nothing!!

I have bought a digi to do tomorrow or Sunday and have 7 IC's to take with me
I go on holiday tonight with DH, his parents, his brother and his girlfriend to Spain
so they get a free taxi!

I am in desperate need of some PMA, lots of baby dust and praying this is a sticky bean that hasn't gone already!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Shawnie welcome to the 2ww

Chele sending you lots of PMA you can get cramping in the early stages so just hang in there and fxd and sending you lots of:dust: im sure this will be it for you.

Good luck at the docs Mrs N hope they sort everything out for you.

Kelly woohoo on getting rid of the old tennants hope the new one is a lot quieter for you. And good luck poas tomorrow i get to poas on sunday so nearly there 

Hope i have not missed anyone but Hi to any new people i may of missed 
and hope everyone is well and has a good day


----------



## Mrs_N

Chele it sounds very positive to me hun, a chemical would not be likely to give you a proper line (you said you had a medium line on the frer - thats an excellent sign!) and cramping is one of the main symptoms of early pregnancy! good luck! :dust:

Well, doctors was ok, she was very nice and understanding. Basically I've got to go for a load of blood tests, including 'day 21' tests which is going to be a bit hit and miss lol! We'll go from there when the results come through


----------



## - Butterfly -

Chele - PMA PMA PMA - You are pregnant!!! Congratulations. Cramping is normal in early pregnancy. Go on holiday and relax. The FRER doesn't lie!!

Lizzy - how are you - have you tested yet.

Mrs N - glad the doctors went well :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

How are you doing Melsue?

Wannabe - thanks for the info on ov pains. As I'm now in the 2ww I'm hoping I won't need to spot for them for at least 9 months! yeah PMA

:hugs: to our resident pregnant ladies - leelee and csunshine.

Haven't heard from Polaris for a while so hope you are doing well.

PMA TO EVERYONE!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> How are you doing Melsue?
> 
> Wannabe - thanks for the info on ov pains. As I'm now in the 2ww I'm hoping I won't need to spot for them for at least 9 months! yeah PMA
> 
> :hugs: to our resident pregnant ladies - leelee and csunshine.
> 
> Haven't heard from Polaris for a while so hope you are doing well.
> 
> PMA TO EVERYONE!

Hi Butterfly- how are you?

Chele - congrats on the BFP! Cramping is so normal in early pregnancy. Try to remain optimistic, it is good for the baby! I had no symptoms until 6 weeks and it seems most women don't. The only thing different for me that month was that my CM dried up a few days after O. Usually it was creamy.

Mrs N- best of luck at the GP. Let us know how it goes!

I am not feeling so nauseous today. Am 11 weeks exactly and the scan is Monday late afternoon. I am getting nervous now.

I am worried about Loulou - although I think she may have taken a bit of a break from B&B, as I PM'd her and haven't heard anything back.

I also miss Hayley, although I understand her reasons for going :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Leelee

Good to hear from you - Scan on Monday -sooooo exciting - can't wait to see the picture! you'll be fine - don't be nervous.

I'm worried about Loulou too - my ov twin....... I've looked back at the posts and she isn't temping either - really hope she is ok.

Hayley is fine - we text occasionally....... totally understandable for her leaving BnB but sad nonetheless

I'm doing ok - I have a magazine interview today to talk about the charity The Jennifer Trust (who supported us with Mollie's condition). The Jennifer Trust are up for a National Lotteries Award and my interview is to encourage people to vote for them and tell them how brilliant they were to Mollie and my family. I feel very nervous but sure I'll be fine.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Leelee
> 
> Good to hear from you - Scan on Monday -sooooo exciting - can't wait to see the picture! I'll be fine - don't be nervous.
> 
> I'm worried about Loulou too - my ov twin....... I've looked back at the posts and she isn't temping either - really hope she is ok.
> 
> Hayley is fine - we text occasionally....... totally understandable for her leaving BnB but sad nonetheless
> 
> I'm doing ok - I have a magazine interview today to talk about the charity The Jennifer Trust (who supported us with Mollie's condition). The Jennifer Trust are up for a National Lotteries Award and my interview is to encourage people to vote for them and tell them how brilliant they were to Mollie and my family. I feel very nervous but sure I'll be fine.

Wow, good for you. I'm sure it will make a great article!

Have you got the link for the voting? Would like to vote for The Jennifer Trust if possible. There are always so many great causes but it is better if you know someone personally (albeit virtually) to vote.

Glad Hayley is keeping okay. Really hope Loulou is okay. Maybe the break from here will do her good!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hey Leelee
> 
> Good to hear from you - Scan on Monday -sooooo exciting - can't wait to see the picture! I'll be fine - don't be nervous.
> 
> I'm worried about Loulou too - my ov twin....... I've looked back at the posts and she isn't temping either - really hope she is ok.
> 
> Hayley is fine - we text occasionally....... totally understandable for her leaving BnB but sad nonetheless
> 
> I'm doing ok - I have a magazine interview today to talk about the charity The Jennifer Trust (who supported us with Mollie's condition). The Jennifer Trust are up for a National Lotteries Award and my interview is to encourage people to vote for them and tell them how brilliant they were to Mollie and my family. I feel very nervous but sure I'll be fine.
> 
> Wow, good for you. I'm sure it will make a great article!
> 
> Have you got the link for the voting? Would like to vote for The Jennifer Trust if possible. There are always so many great causes but it is better if you know someone personally (albeit virtually) to vote.
> 
> Glad Hayley is keeping okay. Really hope Loulou is okay. Maybe the break from here will do her good!Click to expand...

my original post was meant to say - you'll be fine - don't be nervous!! my brain works faster than my fingers I think!

Thanks for the offer to vote - I'll give you the link when voting opens on Monday :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hey Leelee
> 
> Good to hear from you - Scan on Monday -sooooo exciting - can't wait to see the picture! I'll be fine - don't be nervous.
> 
> I'm worried about Loulou too - my ov twin....... I've looked back at the posts and she isn't temping either - really hope she is ok.
> 
> Hayley is fine - we text occasionally....... totally understandable for her leaving BnB but sad nonetheless
> 
> I'm doing ok - I have a magazine interview today to talk about the charity The Jennifer Trust (who supported us with Mollie's condition). The Jennifer Trust are up for a National Lotteries Award and my interview is to encourage people to vote for them and tell them how brilliant they were to Mollie and my family. I feel very nervous but sure I'll be fine.
> 
> Wow, good for you. I'm sure it will make a great article!
> 
> Have you got the link for the voting? Would like to vote for The Jennifer Trust if possible. There are always so many great causes but it is better if you know someone personally (albeit virtually) to vote.
> 
> Glad Hayley is keeping okay. Really hope Loulou is okay. Maybe the break from here will do her good!Click to expand...
> 
> my original post was meant to say - you'll be fine - don't be nervous!! my brain works faster than my fingers I think!
> 
> Thanks for the offer to vote - I'll give you the link when voting opens on Monday :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck with the interview today 

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks leelee :hugs:


----------



## OULINA

chele said:


> but it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo faint
> sooooooo very faint, only barely visible

oh chele:hugs: i just saw this !!!!!i am sooooooo happy for you!!!!:wohoo:

i am testing monday !!!:wacko: how are the days gonna go by...

today i got a dip....at 7dpo.....:cry: i kinda got the same dip last cycle ....meaning what ...it a lost cycle? :cry:

looking at my chart when i was pregnant with my son my temp.never went down they just kept on getting higher.... i am not feeling so positive today...:cry:

good luck to the rest of us!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck butterfly.

Oulina you can sometimes get what they say can be an implantation dip some get it some dont so dont give up just yet PMA good luck


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Hi wannabeamom how are you doing
> 
> I am hoping this month will be the one seems to be taking forever lol

im doing quite well thanks despite having period pains for 3 days!! ive decided to give opk's a try this month and try and catch the little buggers! really pleased that my body is getting into a routine but deflated that it didnt happen again this month!!

how long have you been trying for now?

fingers crossed for this month!
xx


----------



## chele

thanks ladies
PMA might increase when the cramping stops. I keep thinking AF is here

Everything tastes of salt today it's so weird

I had no implantation dip, no implantation bleed, no symptoms, that's why I think it's not real and my BFPs will get lighter
DH won't believe it he says until he says a huge fat line.
Must try and relax and tell myself the cramps are good.


----------



## wannabeamom

congrats chele!! hope you get that big fat line soon so it will put you at ease!!!

lizzy have you tested yet???


----------



## - Butterfly -

chele said:


> thanks ladies
> PMA might increase when the cramping stops. I keep thinking AF is here
> 
> Everything tastes of salt today it's so weird
> 
> I had no implantation dip, no implantation bleed, no symptoms, that's why I think it's not real and my BFPs will get lighter
> DH won't believe it he says until he says a huge fat line.
> Must try and relax and tell myself the cramps are good.

 
Can you put a picture up for your bfp?


----------



## - Butterfly -

OULINA said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> but it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo faint
> sooooooo very faint, only barely visible
> 
> oh chele:hugs: i just saw this !!!!!i am sooooooo happy for you!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> i am testing monday !!!:wacko: how are the days gonna go by...
> 
> today i got a dip....at 7dpo.....:cry: i kinda got the same dip last cycle ....meaning what ...it a lost cycle? :cry:
> 
> looking at my chart when i was pregnant with my son my temp.never went down they just kept on getting higher.... i am not feeling so positive today...:cry:
> 
> good luck to the rest of us!!!Click to expand...

Hi many women get a dip at 7dpo which could be implantation.... some women get it even when they're not pregnant. Either way you will not know for a few days - try not to rule yourself out just yet. PMA PMA PMA


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi wannabeamom how are you doing
> 
> I am hoping this month will be the one seems to be taking forever lol
> 
> im doing quite well thanks despite having period pains for 3 days!! ive decided to give opk's a try this month and try and catch the little buggers! really pleased that my body is getting into a routine but deflated that it didnt happen again this month!!
> 
> how long have you been trying for now?
> 
> fingers crossed for this month!
> xxClick to expand...

this will be my 6th cycle but the first few months my body was all over the place last month and this one seems to be more settled into a 26 day cycle so keeping my fxd for this cycle.

Lets hope we both get a :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## lizzy

wannabeamom said:


> congrats chele!! hope you get that big fat line soon so it will put you at ease!!!
> 
> lizzy have you tested yet???

No haven't tested yet, its taking all my will power not to though! keeping myself busy!
If AF hasn't made an appearance,(i still haven't got any signs she's on her way) i will test in the morning.
x


----------



## chele

- Butterfly - said:


> Can you put a picture up for your bfp?

Can't afraid. We were so busy packing this morning, But I do have a photo I'll upload when I get back from my hols.
Hopefully I'll also have a digi photo too

Cramping keeps going on and off

Hope we get lots more BFPs by the time I am back!


----------



## beaney

Chele, it's looking good! Keep up the PMA and have a good relaxing holiday! Lizzy, you too, looking promising! Oulina, your temps could be a good sign. I've got to wait at least another week to find out the outcome of my cycle!

Leelee and CSunshine, hope the bumps are developing well! Hi to everyone else - there's so many people on here now, it's great! I'm also concerned about loulou though, hope she's ok. 

I'm now 6dpo. Anyone else around this? AF would be due around 7/8th August - not quite sure as last month I was 25 days, but the 2 previous months I was 28 days. No symptoms yet though...

:dust:


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi wannabeamom how are you doing
> 
> I am hoping this month will be the one seems to be taking forever lol
> 
> im doing quite well thanks despite having period pains for 3 days!! ive decided to give opk's a try this month and try and catch the little buggers! really pleased that my body is getting into a routine but deflated that it didnt happen again this month!!
> 
> how long have you been trying for now?
> 
> fingers crossed for this month!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> this will be my 6th cycle but the first few months my body was all over the place last month and this one seems to be more settled into a 26 day cycle so keeping my fxd for this cycle.
> 
> Lets hope we both get a :bfp: soon :hugs:Click to expand...


yeah i hope we do get that :bfp: soon...its getting expensive!!

i stopped having the depo injection may 08 so have been testing every month since then cos ya just never know with that! i count it that we have been trying for nearly 15 months as have been trying to bd around the right times each month and have been testing every month but who knows!!

so hopefully it will happen soon!

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

lizzy said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> congrats chele!! hope you get that big fat line soon so it will put you at ease!!!
> 
> lizzy have you tested yet???
> 
> No haven't tested yet, its taking all my will power not to though! keeping myself busy!
> If AF hasn't made an appearance,(i still haven't got any signs she's on her way) i will test in the morning.
> xClick to expand...

oohhhhh fingers crossed then!! 

:af: stay away!! stay away!!!

good luck will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh Lizzy you are very restrained, I would have caved by now :rofl:
chele hope you have a lovely & relaxing holiday :)


----------



## Melsue129

- Butterfly - said:


> How are you doing Melsue?
> 
> Wannabe - thanks for the info on ov pains. As I'm now in the 2ww I'm hoping I won't need to spot for them for at least 9 months! yeah PMA
> 
> :hugs: to our resident pregnant ladies - leelee and csunshine.
> 
> Haven't heard from Polaris for a while so hope you are doing well.
> 
> PMA TO EVERYONE!

Butterfly - Im okay, just been spotting here and there and AF isnt due until the 3rd but it feels like she is going to bust loose any minute... so Im thinking we are going to have a :bfn: this month.. :cry: :witch: hasnt shown herself yet but Im sure she's going to... uuuughh... We will just have to have lots of :sex: next month... I've just started temping too the last few days, so hopefully that will help out next month because for some reason I didnt have good luck with opk's last month, never really got a dark line.

I hope you have a wonderful time seeing your baby for the first time on Monday, post pics we all want to see the lil one....

Chele - I am sending my good wishes to you and I hope you :bfp: lines keep getting darker... Sounds like you've had it rough since you first started - all the hard work created a lil beany from what it sounds like, Congrats!!!!

Oulina - hope you get that :bfp:, keeping my fingers crossed for you...

:dust: to everyone!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> ooh Lizzy you are very restrained, I would have caved by now :rofl:
> chele hope you have a lovely & relaxing holiday :)

Hope the doctors went well Mrs N!


----------



## Mrs_N

thansk leelee it was fine - doc was very supportive and offered to do all tests right away (i think they like to help out other docs :rofl) but I said lets keep it simple and do one thing at a time! So, I'm having a load of blood tests done, I'll get them done at work on Monday and we'll go from there. 
'day 21' test might take a few attempts to get right though, going by my previous cycle lengths!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> thansk leelee it was fine - doc was very supportive and offered to do all tests right away (i think they like to help out other docs :rofl) but I said lets keep it simple and do one thing at a time! So, I'm having a load of blood tests done, I'll get them done at work on Monday and we'll go from there.
> 'day 21' test might take a few attempts to get right though, going by my previous cycle lengths!

So happy you had a supportive doctor. I'm sure it makes all the difference. Sounds like things are moving in a positive direction and if you get a BFP in the meantime, all the better!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my ladies you have very chatty!

Me I'm ok @@'s are sore and feel very swollen in my baby holder. LOL I don't know I just feel gross since using those progesterone suppositories. :dohh:

I will call the nurse on Monday as she is out for the weekend and find out if this something I should be concerned with. LOl it just feels gross. 


Chele sounds promising! Lizzy when are you going to test?

Butterfly hope your doing well today!
Mrs N Dr visit went well YEAH for tests!!!

Melsue how are you doing I know spotting is never fun! Have you tested yet?

dmn great PMA!!!!

Kelly so glad your getting rid of your horrid tennants!


----------



## Melsue129

csunshine... trying to hold off on testing until I dont see the :witch: appear, which should be monday... If I wake up Monday am and dont have AF I will definitely be poas's first thing...:blush:..lol.. trying to hold off is the most difficult part... ggrrrrr...:growlmad:


----------



## dmn1156

I am trying to keep a good PMA I am going to do it this month lol so will start with the opks on sunday and see where im at


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> csunshine... trying to hold off on testing until I dont see the :witch: appear, which should be monday... If I wake up Monday am and dont have AF I will definitely be poas's first thing...:blush:..lol.. trying to hold off is the most difficult part... ggrrrrr...:growlmad:

I am horrible at not poas. LOL Look how many times I poas this last cycle LMAO.... I think it was everytime I went to the store. :haha: It's enough to drive you :wacko:

dmn great PMA!!!

To all you lovely ladies here is some dust!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

I am so glad i found this site so many lovely ladies and you never feel alone on your journey :hugs: here is to many :bfp:


----------



## Melsue129

dmn I feel the same way, this place is like no other... Its great!!! 

How many of you are temping?????? - I just started temping this week, soooooo Im kind of a newby... Any pointers??? :winkwink:


----------



## dmn1156

just try to remember to take it before you get out of bed in the morning i sometimes forget and go to the toilet first and then find it has gone up when i remember to take it lol


----------



## Csunshine013

The third month is a charm when temping LOL you have figured it out and feel pretty confident! That's when I got my bfp. I didn't use opk's last month and just went off how my body felt and then confirmed it with a consecutive temp rise and now :baby: in 9months!

Remember to try and take it the same time each morning as well that plays a huge part!

Good luck fxd for you all!


----------



## dmn1156

i am not going to take opks to seriously this monthil test as and when im just going to try and :sex: every other day this week and hope that does the trick :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

dmn good luck! :dust: and thanks csunshine!!! Im going to work on it and then post the ff link....


----------



## andresmummy

Congratulations to the newly pregnant ladies! :thumbup: I am currently on 10 DPO and a - HPT and the :witch: is nowhere in sight! Yeah! I hope I get my :bfp:!!:dust: to everyone still in the 2WW!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so I totally posted earlier and then it didn't show up on here... unless I was typing then when DH took the comp and closed the window and I though I had posted... 

anyway congrats chele I hope it sticks for you!

I just caved and bought a year membership to FF I figure I'll be waiting that long or at least 6 months so it would be worth it. It was only 45 bucks so not bad.

Can't wait to POAS again tomorrow!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Melsue - I hope :witch: stays away and you get your BFP but if not then my tip on temping is that it must be done at the same time every morning and before you get out of bed or do anything!

Kelly - good luck with POAS - hope you ov real soon and have had :sex: at the right times :rofl:

andresmummy - when are you planning on testing?

dmn - you are a lovely lady - we're glad you're here too :happydance:

leelee - it's your scan Monday - only 2 more sleeps! you must be so excited :thumbup:

Thanks for the :dust: csunshine - really hoping it hit me! :rofl:


----------



## OULINA

chele i just stalked your chart!!!

:happydance:it looks like a pregnancy chart!!!:happydance:

you can relax and enjoy yourself the cramps is a very good sign too!!!

i wish i had some cramps!!!

let us know how your next hpt goes!!!

i am so excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

butterfly, morning!? it's like 1:46am here in Alberta :rofl: so morning to you but good night to me! I just finished painting door casings... this whole not working thing is making me a night owl. I'll have to break that habit soon as I'll need to be up for 7ish to get to university in the fall. Speaking of which I am going to have to change my temp time from 830 am to about 7am, do you think this will cause much change in my temps or patterns if I take it at 7am every morning?


----------



## lizzy

morning ladies, 
well the :witch: still hasn't shown up, so i tested this morning and got a :bfn: was really disapointed. but as there is still no sign of AF on the way and i am late now, i am still hopefull. Will test again on monday i think, if she hasn't shown up.
x


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly it shouldn't make too much difference to the pattern but if you change mid-cycle it might confuse that chart a little bit.

my dh has gone away today for a weeks holiday with his old uni mates - he told me 'don't you ovulate this week' :rofl: i reckon it's so-and-so's law that i will do just that! 

lizzy so sorry it was :bfn: fingers crossed af doesn't arrive!

melsue good luck with temping, I have found it very useful. difficult as it is try not to focus on the individual temps too much, the overall pattern of your chart is more important.


----------



## beaney

Mrs N, if you do find you're about to O this week, he'll just have to pay a visit back home! Or you could go and visit him.... hope he's not too far away!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_N

he's near durham, I'm in suffolk - it's a bit far!


----------



## beaney

Pity! Let's hope the O waits until he gets home!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all just got back from the park and got soaked wet through.

Butterfly you are lovely and i hope you get your :bfp: soon as you really deserve it and im sending you lots of extra :dust: 

Csunshine how are you doing today?

Mrs N hope OV holds off for you 

Kelly hope your well how is the poas going i start tomorrow :rofl:

hi to anyone i may of missed and i hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## andresmummy

Hello! I am at 11 DPO I think I am going by last ovulation date CD-23 even though I Od 3x!! So I do not know what the Fug is going on!! ARGH! AF is a no show but I get that all the time when I am on Clomid sometimes! I Od on CD-15, CD-20, and CD-23!! What the Hell should I do??


----------



## dmn1156

Well i would just try and :sex: on all the dates you think you may OV at least then you cover all the bases


----------



## andresmummy

dmn1156 said:


> Well i would just try and :sex: on all the dates you think you may OV at least then you cover all the bases

Thank you and we did :sex: I am just playing the waiting game! Like always I do not want to be disappointed again!


----------



## dmn1156

well i hope you wont be disappointed good luck hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## Kelly9

I will start taking my temps at the different time at the beginning of a new cycle. I am thinking maybe the next one as AF will show up on or around aug 18th so just before my schedule changes.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello lovely ladies

I'm 7dpo - only a few more days left! feeling PMA!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for PMA butterfly! and your chart is looking good too :wohoo:

what do you know I put in my temp this morning and ff has given me crosshairs!! they are dotted, and I'm not convinced lol but we'll see. totally wasn't expecting that!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mrs_N said:


> yay for PMA butterfly! and your chart is looking good too :wohoo:
> 
> what do you know I put in my temp this morning and ff has given me crosshairs!! they are dotted, and I'm not convinced lol but we'll see. totally wasn't expecting that!

thanks Mrs N - I've overlapped my charts and they always look like that! :dohh:

As for your chart - it looks like you've ov :happydance:. The reason it is dotted is because the day of ov you recorded sticky CM and also the negative OPK - so FF can't make up it's mind! But think you're now 3dpo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

I guess we'll see over the next few days! would be cool if I have, but our timing will have been a bit off, oh well! 

I have a question - does your coverline usually stay about the same value from cycle to cycle? or does it vary?


----------



## dmn1156

Chart looks really good Butterfly fxd for you.

Mrs N good luck this month hope it falls into place for you.

I can start poas today normally i would test twice a day so as not to miss but i am only going to test once a day this cycle. Well my sons baby hamsters are 2 weeks old today and lucky me gets the job of cleaning them out now instead of 1 hamster to catch i have to try and catch 5 :rofl:

hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N mine has varied depends on my temps


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay for POAS dmn!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I'm 7dpo - only a few more days left! feeling PMA!!
> 
> :hugs:

Yay for the PMA Butterfly. I really hope this is your month!

Mrs N - It does look like you have O'd. I really hope the temps have stayed up!


----------



## wannabeamom

wow it looks like theres lots of pma flying around!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

does anyone here use clearblue digi opk's?

if so what day do you start poas?

i think for the past 2 cycles i have o on cd 12 but want to double check and i am crap at temping!!

af is done now so wasnt sure if i start tomorrow or cd 7?

cheers xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks leelee, I'll be interested to see what my temps are doing tomorrow! I reckon it'll go down again, but it'd be nice to be proven wrong! 
Are you excited about your scan tomorrow? Bet the day is going to feel so long, hope you'll be kept nice and busy all day! 

wannabeamom i haven't used the clearblue OPKs but if you reckon you might ovulate on cd12 then I would start doing OPKs on cd7 or 8 ish. with a 25 days cycle your longest expected luteal phase would be 16 days so that would be ov on day 9 at the very earliest. good luck!


----------



## wannabeamom

Mrs_N said:


> Thanks leelee, I'll be interested to see what my temps are doing tomorrow! I reckon it'll go down again, but it'd be nice to be proven wrong!
> Are you excited about your scan tomorrow? Bet the day is going to feel so long, hope you'll be kept nice and busy all day!
> 
> wannabeamom i haven't used the clearblue OPKs but if you reckon you might ovulate on cd12 then I would start doing OPKs on cd7 or 8 ish. with a 25 days cycle your longest expected luteal phase would be 16 days so that would be ov on day 9 at the very earliest. good luck!

thanks mrs n!! i'll give it a go! got a feelinging ive got the dates totally wrong as i have had the o pain on cd 12 for the past 2 months but maybe im a couple of days out for catching the damn :spermy: so fingers crossed!!

hopefully your temps will stay high!! keep us posted 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah o pains can come before during or after ovulation so it'll be good to know for sure when it is!

just put some imaginary temps into ff. even if it goes down it'll keep me as having o'd unless it totally plummets! if it goes up it'll move my ov day back by a day.


----------



## Kelly9

well I forgot to poas yesterday, remembered at midnight and did it then cause when I get my pos it is readable all night to so a neg. I did have the most amazing amount of stretchy clear cf yesterday though! OMG sorry if this is tmi but it stretched like over a foot and would have more if I tried :rofl: I did a bit of research just to make sure it wasn't arousal fluid but FF says arousal fluid is not typically very stretchy so I am classifying it as EWCM!!!!!! Can't wait to poas in 2 hours! I hope it's positive but judging on the other opks I took I don't think it will be.


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds like EWCM Kelly, mine is like that too - goes on forever :rofl:
hope you get your pos OPK :dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Leelee - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Kelly - yay for EWCM!

Wannabe - if your CD7 and you think you ov CD12 then start :sex: every other day from now - just so you don't miss out!!

Mrs N - I always have a play with FF too to see what happens if temps are different!

I hate this part of the 2WW ......... I can't wait to go sleep and then see what my temp is in the morning :rofl:

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Kelly9

No positive opk today :( which means that I will O on cd18 or 19. I hope it is cd19 cause then DH and I can :sex: tonight then get his spermies all built up again.

What to cook for dinner....


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies you have been mighty chatty this weekend! 

We I love the PMA!!!!

Butterfly charts looking good!

Mrs N making the o WOOOHOOO!!!!!

Kelly EWCM YEAH!!! Replenish that stock!

wannabe get to POAS to catch that surge!

Leelee wow wonderful want a full report on the scan!

dmn great PMA!!!

To all you other lovely ladies hope you had a great weekend and will check back tomorrow in the am!

Oh Chele congrats!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!:happydance:


----------



## lizzy

hi all, i'm now 3 days late and no sign of AF. I tested this mornig with FRER and FMU and got a :bfn:. so now just waiting for the :witch: when she finally decides to show up. Really thought this was our month.
x


----------



## leelee

Hi CSunshine - how are you feeling?

Butterfly 0 love your chart!

Mrs N - wake up, I want to see your temp today!

I am both nervous and excited about the scan. Am so tired cos our neighbour woke us up at 4am as there was a leak going into their flat.

Will update you all on the scan later on


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> Hi CSunshine - how are you feeling?
> 
> Butterfly 0 love your chart!
> 
> Mrs N - wake up, I want to see your temp today!
> 
> I am both nervous and excited about the scan. Am so tired cos our neighbour woke us up at 4am as there was a leak going into their flat.
> 
> Will update you all on the scan later on

can't wait - good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi CSunshine - how are you feeling?
> 
> Butterfly 0 love your chart!
> 
> Mrs N - wake up, I want to see your temp today!
> 
> I am both nervous and excited about the scan. Am so tired cos our neighbour woke us up at 4am as there was a leak going into their flat.
> 
> Will update you all on the scan later on
> 
> can't wait - good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Serene123

11DPO - No symptoms. Period cramps. PMS.

:dohh: Onto next month! Good luck girls!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine - hope you're feeling ok hun.

My temp has taken another dip today............ I'm not feeling anything either way - just gotta wait and see! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## - Butterfly -

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> 11DPO - No symptoms. Period cramps. PMS.
> 
> :dohh: Onto next month! Good luck girls!

Hi toria - cramps and pms are also early pregnancy signs too ........... don't give up hope until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ya'll.... The :witch: arrived today so Im not going to poas... :cry: Im really bummed about it but just gonna have to push forward and try for this month... Just another 2ww happening waiting for the O. I've been temping every morning at 6am and Im going to stay consistent or try to at least... Hopefully this month will be our month because that will put me at testing on Sept 6th our 1st wedding anniversary... Sooo maybe I'll get a little story out of it... 

Leelee, everyone cant wait for your scan update!!!! So lets us know real soon...

For you ladies that are on the 2WW for :bfp: - PMA PMA and :dust: to all... I hope you get your :bfp: this month.... 

Have a good day!!! :dust:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Really sorry :witch: got you Melsue. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok girls

I know at 8dpo it is really early to test but I have ...................

I'm convinced I o'vd earlier and I'm actually 11 dpo. I think going camping has thrown my temps out and that's why FF has shown a later ov.

anyway I swear I can see something - EXTREMELY faint. Can't see colour so probably evap although did come up within 10 minutes.

was gonna add a photo - but don't know how to do it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Here it is I hope


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Butterfly!!

Take another one tomorrow and see how that one looks... I hope its a :bfp: for you... I know the wait drives us all into poas-holicism.... lol... :dust:


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone! Butterfly - hope it's a line and it gets darker! Melsue, sorry about the witch, hope it's gone quickly so you can move on with this month. Mrs N - yeay for the O! Hope timing wasn't too off!

I'm now 9DPO. [TMI warning approaching].. had a couple of teeny tiny dark spots when i went to the loo today. Soooo hoping that was an implant bleed! Could be spotting before AF - she was early last month, if early again this month then the spotting could start today. Have to admit my PMA is now quite low this month - i so wanted this to be the month and to have a little April baby! No other symptoms at all. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue so sorry she got you hang in there it will happen!

Leelee can't wait for the update!

Butterfly oh so excited!!!! Take another one tomorrow!!!!

Mrs N must go stalk your chart. LOL

To everyone I have overlooked sorry hope you all are having a great day!

Dust to all!!

I am having a good day just a little tired but that's about it. Nothing new just that DH figured it out and has totally ruined my surprise for him but that's ok as now I can just relax and not have to stumble along by myself. :thumbup:


----------



## beaney

Csunshine, what did he say when he worked it out?! It's nice that he now knows, although i'm sure your surprise would have been fab too! 

Leelee, hope the scan goes/has gone well. Let us know all about it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww hope he spoils you Csunshine :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

csunshine - awe he found out!!! No more surprise? Was he excited or what? Im hoping to surprise my hubby in Sept we'll see if it happens....


----------



## Mrs_N

melsue sorry she got you :hugs:

csunshine aw how did he find out? bet it's kinda nice that he knows now though! shame no suprise though!

well my crosshairs didn't last long, theyve gone now :rofl:

leelee hope everything went well today hun

butterfly I think I can see something there, ooh I hope this is your month! PMA!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well he was thinking that I had neglected him LOL:dohh: :blush:

He flat out asked me if I was on af and I said no then he asked me when I was supposed to start and I said last week. LOL :haha: He said so do you think your pg and I said well that's what the stick said. :rofl: I then asked him if he wanted a girl or boy he said you can't decide that but he doesn't care a little of both he guessed. :shrug:

So that's the story of him finding out. LOL pretty boring. I guess I will have to find something else for our anniversary.


----------



## Mrs_N

lol, bet his face was a picture! 

oh yeah, I had my bloods done today, so far checked my blood count which is normal and my thyroid also normal. just waiting on the other hormones - fsh, lh, progesterone - to come back. they nshould be available tomorrow. it's very handy being able to log in and look up my own results!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N I bet you like being a doctor so you have access to results quicker than if you just have to wait for you dr to call you. LOL


Well I was laying in the crook of his arm cuddling when I told him so I didn't get to see his face. LOL I'm sure he was thinking OMG what did I do. LOL:rofl:

I will tell you all this though I don't wish anyone having to use progesterone suppositories. :dohh: It truly is gross and hope that my uterus is lush soon and won't have for long.


----------



## Kelly9

I am still waiting for my positive opk, hope I get it today!

We had a wicked storm last night. Like nothing I Have ever been through, there was a tone of lightening and thunder and chunks of hail the size of grapes. I was worried for my windows and car. DH got stuck outside in the car during the worst of it, he was parked under a tree and seconds after moving it a big branch fell where his car was. I thought it was a tornado and was freaking out inside the house cause I was worried about him. Very overexciting night.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi i got out for a day and wow you have all been so chatty

Mrs N sorry your lines went 

Kelly hope you get a positive opk soon mine are also still negative

Melsue sorry AF got you 

Csunshine glad your doing well

Butterfly i really hope the line gets darker for you 

and hi to everyone else i may of missed


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kelly - hope you get your postive OPk today.

Mrs N - have you been taking your temp at the same time every morning?

Leelee - how are you hun?

DMN - you're approaching o - hope you're doing lots of :sex: 

Well I did another internet cheapie and could see another extremely faint line so I bought a FRER but BFN.

Looks like the IC;s were evaps - buggers :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

having a good go lol hope you get a BFP butterfly your temps are still looking good


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> having a good go lol hope you get a BFP butterfly your temps are still looking good

:rofl: that's good hun. I was thinking earlier how much we enjoyed :sex: this month - the last couple of months felt a bit pressured.........

Looking forward to seeing my temp in the morning - will be going to bed very soon! To be honest I'm struggling to keep my eyes open. I'm just on the gone too soon website - lighting candles for the angels. :cry:


----------



## dmn1156

Aww i hope it stays nice and high for you and you get that :bfp: you really deserve it hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

apart from one or two they have been at the asme time every morning, thats why I'm a bit confused as to why they are so muhc more up and down than the last couple of months. ah well, time will tell! 
hopefully all my hormone tests will be available to viwe tomorrow at work. not sure whether the 'day 21' test will be at the right time or not though, will have to wait til af arrives to judge that one!


----------



## leelee

Wow Butterfly can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.

The scan went very well, am shattered as we were waiting for over 3 hours. I have half updated in my journal but will update properly tomorrow.

Thanks for all your best wishes and thoughts. It means a lot.

Am very happy tonight :)


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies... on to the 2ww for the big O... 

Csunshine - I giggled when you let us in on your conversation w/ your hubby and letting out the big secret... I think that was so cute... sooo funny..

Mrs. N. good luck this month 

Leelee glad the scan went good, I know that it is probably nerve racking up until you could actually see your lil beanie... lol..:baby:

Butterfly I think everyones going to be stalking your chart for the next week or so.. :dust: including myself.... LOL :thumbup:

dmn I love the PMA thats what makes this place AWESOME!!!

Kelly9 - that storm sounds crazy.. I love storms but not storms like that.. Any tornado sightings?? Sooo glad we dont get those here in Massachusetts, only hurricanes... eeeeekkk :sad1:

:dust: to everyone.. Have a good evening.... :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks everyone for the good wishes on the opk but still negative!!! I have always gotten my positive either on or before cd17 so who knows. Looks like it will be coming soon though, the line wasn't faint, more like medium. If I get it tomorrow I can still O for cd19 which is the latest I have ever O'd. It makes it so hard to plan BD with low sperm count when you don't know when you're going to O.

Melsue, there were no tornado sightings last night but the day before there was thats why I was freaking out, it was so scary, I mean I love a good storm but I was so worried for DH being caught out in the car and the whole house shaking. Part of our eaves troughing (rain gutter) ended up in the neighbours yard!


----------



## Melsue129

Yikes!!! Crazy storm, I wouldnt have been freaking out right there with you....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls, im back, i am expecting crosshairs tomorrow so bring on another 2ww


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello

Leelee - I'm so happy it all went well for you........ was thinking of you all day.

Sarah - fingers crossed for the crosshairs

Well I POAS again but BFN this morning........... so definitely evaps yesterday. Oh well ........ just wait and see I suppose............ aaggghhhhh :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

Butterfly your temps are still looking good so keeping fxd


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> Butterfly your temps are still looking good so keeping fxd

 
I really hope so......... I've got a terrible headache I think it's from looking at the hpt's for so long :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:

Squinting to make that line there!! I know all to well how those headaches start! You have to remember I was 17DPO when I got my BFP so your temp looks good and last month it went down at 11dpo so fxd!

Leelee will venture to your journal and get the down low. LOL

Mrs N hope your blood work gives you the answers your searching for!

Melsue thanks I think DH is funny most of the time. He always says are you goofy? LOL He's the goofy one.

Dmn getting close to O:thumbup:

Sarah welcome back to the tww. LOL hopefully it will be your last!

Kelly I know you must of sent those storms down my way cause they hit here and were very strong. Nobody was hurt though good thing! I put my car in the garage to keep the hail from it.

To all you other lovely ladies hope your having a good day will check back after a while and see how your all doing. :hugs:


----------



## Dancing M

hiya girls,

My first post here. Joined the forum today. May I join you?

I had my 1st pregnancy at the start of this year but miscarried in March. We're on our 4th cycle of TTC again. Finding the waiting really hard, especially having been pregnant already and it feeling so right. Realised today that I could really do with having some buddies who understand. Poor husband is trying hard and is a wonderful man...but doesn't think like a woman!  Only one or two of my friends have children.

Anyway, I'm on Day 21 and letting myself hope that this could be the month. The waiting is driving me crazy  Finding it really hard to concetrate on work and end up on websites like this instead. 

What do you girls do to help yourslef enjoy and remain relatively sane during the 2WW?

Look forward to talking with you.

M x

p.s. Don't know the lingo yet


----------



## andresmummy

:bfn: DPO 14... Ugh gotta wait a few more days...:dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome dancing M :wave: 
sirry to hear of your loss. fingers crossed this is your month! :dust:

butterfly sorry you are getting :bfn: your temps look so good! 

andresmummy sorry yours is :bfn: too :hugs: keep the PMA!

good all my blood numbers back, just got to work out what they mean now! oh yeah and my crosshairs have reappeared!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Dancing M :wave: 

sorry about your mc there are a lot of lovely ladies here and im sure you will get a lot of support i have it makes the 2 ww so much easier.

Well i Od on day 11 last cycle and this cycle so far not a sign and the opk are negative so far so fxd it will happen in the next few days.

Mrs N your ff chart cant seem to quite make up its mind but hope it is right this time. Hope your tests work out ok for you

Butterfly how are you today hun hope your ok. 

Andresmummy hope you get your :bfp: soon 

ok i need to ask a question and cant seem to find the answer im looking for i thought maybe next cycle if this one does not work out that i would start checking my cx (sorry if tmi) but is there a good time to check am or pm as i checked this morning and it was quite high and i gave up :blush: again sory if tmi


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Dancing M - Sorry about your loss hun - you are most definitely in the right place to receive support and understanding. Ask anything you want........ just look at dmn's question! :rofl:

DMN as for your question - the cx changes throughout the day so I think its best to check at the same time each day (not as strict as taking your temp though)

Andresmummy - do you have a FF chart for us to look at?

Csunshine - thanks for your words of encouragement...... I can't wait to go sleep and see a nice high temp for myself in the morning! Although my POASA took hold and I have no tests left!

Mrs N - hope your tests are ok. :happydance: for crosshairs being back

PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## leelee

Sorry to hear of your loss Dancing M. This is a wonderful thread. Everyone is so supportive.

Mrs N - delighted your crosshairs are back!

Butterfly - Your temps still look really good!

CSunshine - how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else. I am finding it hard to stay on track with everyone but hope you are all okay:)


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Dancing M. This is a wonderful thread. Everyone is so supportive.
> 
> Mrs N - delighted your crosshairs are back!
> 
> Butterfly - Your temps still look really good!
> 
> CSunshine - how are you feeling?
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I am finding it hard to stay on track with everyone but hope you are all okay:)

I feel famtabulous!!!!! I don't feel sick yet. It's so early and I am probably going to jinx myself right into m/s. LOL I am extremely tired though.

How are you feeling these days I see you changed your emotion to fine?


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss Dancing M. This is a wonderful thread. Everyone is so supportive.
> 
> Mrs N - delighted your crosshairs are back!
> 
> Butterfly - Your temps still look really good!
> 
> CSunshine - how are you feeling?
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I am finding it hard to stay on track with everyone but hope you are all okay:)
> 
> I feel famtabulous!!!!! I don't feel sick yet. It's so early and I am probably going to jinx myself right into m/s. LOL I am extremely tired though.
> 
> How are you feeling these days I see you changed your emotion to fine?Click to expand...

Glad you are feeling well. I have been coping with m/s better I think but I had a bad day today. I was very ill and had to go to bed for 2 hours just to feel better. Am hoping it will magically disappear on Sunday when I am 12 weeks.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:


Here's some magical m/s dust to help! 
:dust::dust:

I have been told that if you always keep something in your tummy it isn't as bad. Try a cracker before you even get out of bed.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine and leelee - look at you our pregnant ladies having a good old natter - hope I'm joining you soon!! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine - great advice re the crackers - that's what I used to eat when carrying Mollie


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Butterfly you can join us anytime your ready!


I am waiting very patiently NOT


I want you all over here with Leelee and I!!!!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Here's some magical m/s dust to help!
> :dust::dust:
> 
> I have been told that if you always keep something in your tummy it isn't as bad. Try a cracker before you even get out of bed.

Am having some microwave popcorn now. It seems to work and I am so sick of the taste of ginger biscuits :(


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks Butterfly you can join us anytime your ready!
> 
> 
> I am waiting very patiently NOT
> 
> 
> I want you all over here with Leelee and I!!!!


We certainly do! Can't wait for more of you to join us!

Butterfly - did you have bad m/s with Mollie? When did it disappear?


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn have a look here - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/ lots of answers :) basically you should check your cervix at roughly the same time each day because it does move on a daily cycle. 

Another friend of mine has announced her pregnancy today - so pleased for her but can't help feeling a little bit jealous. Thats 7 friends pregnant right now! My cousin & his wife had their baby yesterday - 6 weeks early though so the little chap is in hospital. praying he'll be okay. 

now, my blood tests. so bearing in mind this was on cd23. won't know whether or not that was supposed to be follicular or luteal phase until af arrives. I've put my figures first then the normal ranges in brackets. 

LH: 19.5 (follicular 2.4 - 12.6, luteal 1.0 - 11.4)
FSH: 6.6 (follicular 3.5 -12.5, luteal 1.7 - 7.7)
Progesterone 1.1 (no normal range given)
Oestradiol 140 (follicular 46 - 607, luteal 161 - 774)

So basically my LH is really high, FSH could be either, oestradiol would suggest I was in follicular phase still. Progesterone should go up in the luteal phase, but as they've not given any ranges I don't know whether it is high or low! 
Think I'll have to go back to the GP on this one. Wonder if the high LH was my surge though, hmm.


----------



## dmn1156

We would have to change the name of the group then once we all join you which i hope we all will very soon.

I had bad m/s with my son i found digestives helped and it did eventually all disappear by week 14


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope we ALL join very soon.

Leelee I was very sick with Mollie........ until I was 20 or so weeks. Sorry! My GP prescribed Maxalon - it was a godsend 

Mrs N - I was not given my results so I can't help you with yours Sorry.

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hope we ALL join very soon.
> 
> Leelee I was very sick with Mollie........ until I was 20 or so weeks. Sorry! My GP prescribed Maxalon - it was a godsend
> 
> Mrs N - I was not given my results so I can't help you with yours Sorry.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Butterfly,

Think I will go the doctor if it continues past 14 weeks. 

Mrs N - sorry I don't understand the results either


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> We would have to change the name of the group then once we all join you which i hope we all will very soon.
> 
> I had bad m/s with my son i found digestives helped and it did eventually all disappear by week 14

I hope you all join us soon too!

Thanks for tip re: digestives. Will try them too.


----------



## dmn1156

leelee said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> We would have to change the name of the group then once we all join you which i hope we all will very soon.
> 
> I had bad m/s with my son i found digestives helped and it did eventually all disappear by week 14
> 
> I hope you all join us soon too!
> 
> Thanks for tip re: digestives. Will try them too.Click to expand...

Your welcome i also got sick of the ginger nut biscuits and have not eaten them since lol so i picked up a pack of digestives and they were a bit drier than ginger bics but seemed to help hope it eases up soon


----------



## Mrs_N

haha thats okay guys, wasn't really excpecting any answers just needed to write it all down cos my brain was going fuzzy! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N please let us know when you find out so maybe we can help somebody next time LOL no I am just being nosy and would really like to understand it.


----------



## dmn1156

i thought progesterone levels in the lutual phase anything upto 5 is normal anything over 10 to 15 indicates early pregnancy and then during pregnancy it doubles on a daily basis


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N, your FSH and Estradiol are great but judging by your progesterone you wouldn't have ovulated yet. It has to be like 15 or something I think after O in the UK measurement and 30 or higher for the other measurement. The numbers all looks great though. I'm not a Dr. like you but I had all my results sent to me from my FS and yours are very similar to mine except on my day 21 tests I had O'd so my progesterone was a 70. I would say you are still in the follicular phase. So keep up the :sex:


----------



## Kelly9

Everyone else, sorry about the BFN's andresmummy and butterfly, keep testing if AF doesn't show. 

Dh keeps glancing over to see what I am typing but has a puzzled look on his face! hahaha.

Csunshine sorry I sent the storm your way! I hope you and leelee and bubs are doing great! I really wish to join you soon but have a feeling it's still a ways away for me.

I got my positive opk today but it took almost the full 10 mins to show up so I will get another pos tomorrow. I should O on cd19 cd20 at the latest but am hoping for cd19 as we've been saving DH's spermies up! It'll be 2.5 days of saving when we :sex: tomorrow. Go swimmers go!


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Kelly - I hope you ovulated too - swim :spermy: swim

Hello to everyone - my temps still looking good. Had to go bed last night because my headache was so bad...........won't be getting a headache today as I don't have any tests to scrutinize! Still crampy. No spotting. I've ordered some more IC so hope they come today so I can test again tomorrow!

How is everyone else today?

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly hope it all works out for you this cycle.

Butterfly another temp rise today hope you get a :bfp: soon.

I think im out of PMA today this cycle is proving difficult more than i thought it would for getting in some :sex: he has been away most of this week managed am today and possibly tonight if he makes it back before midnight and tomorrow and friday should be ok then he is away again. I had a nice temp drop this morning il do an OPK later and hope it may be positive which will at least give me a fighting chance this cycle what do you think?

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> aww Kelly - I hope you ovulated too - swim :spermy: swim
> 
> Hello to everyone - my temps still looking good. Had to go bed last night because my headache was so bad...........won't be getting a headache today as I don't have any tests to scrutinize! Still crampy. No spotting. I've ordered some more IC so hope they come today so I can test again tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:

I'm loving your chart!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee

IC arrived - BFN

I am almost convinced I'm pregnant. My boobs are aching - not when I prod them - just occasionally aching.......... I really know they're there if you know what I mean :rofl:

I've got this cramping like AF is here............ I have absolutely NO spotting which I have had for the last couple of months a day or two before AF here.

If the :witch: arrives I am going to be devastated........... I'm annoyed that I've let myself get so obsessed...... I normally try to avoid the symptom spotting ......... 

My headache is back from staring at those fecking tests!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Leelee
> 
> IC arrived - BFN
> 
> I am almost convinced I'm pregnant. My boobs are aching - not when I prod them - just occasionally aching.......... I really know they're there if you know what I mean :rofl:
> 
> I've got this cramping like AF is here............ I have absolutely NO spotting which I have had for the last couple of months a day or two before AF here.
> 
> If the :witch: arrives I am going to be devastated........... I'm annoyed that I've let myself get so obsessed...... I normally try to avoid the symptom spotting .........
> 
> My headache is back from staring at those fecking tests!

I really hope you are too. When is AF due?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Af due yesterday, today or tomorrow....... but mostly today although my temp would have dipped to indicate that.


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Af due yesterday, today or tomorrow....... but mostly today although my temp would have dipped to indicate that.

And it rose instead!!!! Yay to the temps!


----------



## - Butterfly -

leelee said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Af due yesterday, today or tomorrow....... but mostly today although my temp would have dipped to indicate that.
> 
> And it rose instead!!!! Yay to the temps!Click to expand...

:rofl: yay indeed! I can feel an early night coming on so I can take my temp in morning :winkwink:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Af due yesterday, today or tomorrow....... but mostly today although my temp would have dipped to indicate that.
> 
> And it rose instead!!!! Yay to the temps!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: yay indeed! I can feel an early night coming on so I can take my temp in morning :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will look forward to seeing the temps in the morning!


----------



## beaney

Wow Butterfly it's looking really promising! Mrs N, hope you find some more answers to your bloods soon, and keep the BD going just in case! Dmn and Kelly, hope the timing works in right. SarahMelissa, good to see you back - if AF appears soon which i think she will, i'll be joining your september thread! Hi to everyone else - i'm doing two things at once so have had to quickly skim read the many posts that have appeared since i was last on here!

Think i'm about out for this month, AF not here fully but there's been a bit too much spotting etc now for it to be implantation i think. My PMA is up and down - when spotting first happened, at 9dpo, i was really hopeful. Then yesterday, 10dpo, too much spotting and more watery, I thought that was it, AF here. Stupid, early, AF. But then for the rest of the day, nothing. Until this morning, more of the same. Hating going to the loo at the moment, scared of what i'll find! Keeping everything crossed it's not AF but a mega implant bleed and some clearing out ready for a mini beaney to grow!

:dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Butterfly hope your temps stay nice and high for you 

Beaney i hpe af stays away for you i had a watery type period with my DS and got a BFP so fxd for you


----------



## - Butterfly -

thanks beany and dmn

beany - it aint over unti AF here full flow............ fingers crossed it's implant for you. xx


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly - just saw your chart.... temps still look great..... good luck honey!!!! :dust:
Signed - chart stalker... LOL


----------



## Melsue129

Okay I thought I hit post quick reply but it didnt show up..... :growl:

Butterfly - I checked out your chart and your temps still look great! Good Luck to you... Much :dust:

Signed - Chart Stalker LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Well i did an opk and it was negative a faint line so it must be the surge is on the way but i had a temp drop so no idea what is going on lol il see what temps do tomorrow i guess


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so excited for you Butterfly your chart is looking so good!!! I was comparing it to last month and your on your way I think! Remember I didn't get a BFP until 17DPO with a good test not a IC.

DMN you need to get some major scroggin in the next few days as this is your fertile window! PMA and lots of dust!:dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh so excited for you Butterfly your chart is looking so good!!! I was comparing it to last month and your on your way I think! Remember I didn't get a BFP until 17DPO with a good test not a IC.
> 
> DMN you need to get some major scroggin in the next few days as this is your fertile window! PMA and lots of dust!:dust::dust:

Well i missed monday and yesterday cos he was away for work so i :sex: this morning sorry if tmi and if my DS goes to sleep like a good boy hopefully tonight and tomorrow and friday are ok cos he is not away just got some ewcm too just no positive opk yet but it seems temps are more reliable so fxd for this cycle hopefully i have a good chance.

How are you feeling today


----------



## Csunshine013

You'll get your + soon! Keep the PMA and those :spermy: will do the rest. 



Me I'm good, I don't have much to report except that I am starving!!! I made a huge pot of spagetti last night and had two helpings. LOL My arse will be the size of a barn if I keep eating like that. LOL I saved a portion so I could have it for lunch today and now only have about two hrs before I go eat it!!! YEAH so hungry. LOL DH is feeling neglected as we haven't bd'd since we got pg LOL I have been so tired and he's been working long hours. He was up and gone by 5am this am and I wont see him til 8pm tonight! Gotta love construction in the summer! I personally like the pay checks. LMAO :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

when i was pregnant all i wanted was crisps and coca cola lol im sure he came out looking for a can of coke used o go nuts when he saw one :rofl: well lets hope the :spermy: are well on there way from this morning and il keep up the :sex: and then be back in the 2ww lol. 

Paychecks are great i love payday lol


----------



## dmn1156

a quick question i seem to get ewcm late afternoon and ov pain at the same time would it be better to do opk in the afternoon and chek my cx or should i do it all in the morning also should i update my ff chart and change the cm to what i have now


----------



## Csunshine013

The opk should be done after holding your wee for a couple of hours but your cm should be recorded when it shows. I would update it. So other ladies might be better to help as I am not the expert on charting. LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks for the info! Will let you know what my GP says about the results. guess we'll onyl really know when af arrives whether it was 'meant' to be luteal or follicular. 

Butterfly your dchart so looks like a pregnancy chart, I hope you get the bfp to prove it soon! 

DMN you should record your most fertile cm for the day. so if you see ewcm once, but creamy the rest of the time you record ewcm for that day. 


I would keep on with the :sex: but dh is away on holiday so he's not here :hissy: he's back on saturday.


----------



## - Butterfly -

PMA PMA PMA

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

dmn- it's best to do a opk test as csunshine says after holding your wee for a few hours.
you are not supposed to do it with your first morning urine as it can have high LH in it and it will give you a false LH surge. 
as for the ewcm. record that as that is what your fertility is linked to. Way tmi but most women will only see the ewcm after a bowel movement, not sure if you are charting using napro(sorry if you are, cos you will know all this). sounds gross, but you need to check once you have wiped even after bowel movement as sometimes the ewcm comes out with the bowel movement.
xxxxx


----------



## Melsue129

dmn - your chart looks like you will O soon.... I think I was poas at the wrong time last month for the opk's... I was doing it in the morning but lots of gals on bnb say that you should do it towards 2 or 6 pm during the day after holding you wee for 4 hours oh and they said not to drink too much water in that time.... They said once you start to get darker lines you can test at 2pm and 6 pm that day... I think we usually O at night during our sleep, thats what Ive read but I could be wrong. Good luck with your big O - Im stalkin your chart (sorry nothing better to do while enjoying the :witch:'s visit..ugh):dust:

butterfly - I hope my chart looks like yours this month.. PMA PMA PMA :cloud9::dust:

Mrs.N. - bummer that the DH is going to be away - there should be a way to bottle sperm for when we need it.... hee hee.... Hopefully he will be around for all the right times... :happydance:

csunshine - you go girl, your eating for two... LOL.... My DH is into construction too, builds bridges on the east coast in the carpenters union... The pay checks are sooo welcome but I soooo wish I could just be a stay at home mom, not in the cards in my world... :wacko:


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> dmn - your chart looks like you will O soon.... I think I was poas at the wrong time last month for the opk's... I was doing it in the morning but lots of gals on bnb say that you should do it towards 2 or 6 pm during the day after holding you wee for 4 hours oh and they said not to drink too much water in that time.... They said once you start to get darker lines you can test at 2pm and 6 pm that day... I think we usually O at night during our sleep, thats what Ive read but I could be wrong. Good luck with your big O - Im stalkin your chart (sorry nothing better to do while enjoying the :witch:'s visit..ugh):dust:
> 
> butterfly - I hope my chart looks like yours this month.. PMA PMA PMA :cloud9::dust:
> 
> Mrs.N. - bummer that the DH is going to be away - there should be a way to bottle sperm for when we need it.... hee hee.... Hopefully he will be around for all the right times... :happydance:
> 
> csunshine - you go girl, your eating for two... LOL.... My DH is into construction too, builds bridges on the east coast in the carpenters union... The pay checks are sooo welcome but I soooo wish I could just be a stay at home mom, not in the cards in my world... :wacko:

I hate that I'm this hungry as I went from eating once a day to being hungry all day!!!!

My DH has been with the same company since he was 18yrs old and he will be 32 this month. He really wants to go out on his own, but his ex***#@ (did you get that) destroyed his credit by getting 5 credit cards and never paid them off or on time. My DH is the most responsible person I know as in he gets a bill and it's paid the following pay day. Me I'm like can you take payments and then I forget. :dohh: I am still paying on the violin that dd plays during school year. We don't have a Union here either.

I so wish I could be a stay at home Mom but that would cause so many problems it wouldn't be worth it!:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

The men as I hear it complain about all the :sex: needed to make the baby then complain once they have managed their task cause there is not enough :rofl: I don't think we'll ever make em happy... except my DH is game for the :sex: anytime.... and then some, I have to shoo him away more often then not!

I would love to be a stay at home mom but only while the kiddies were wee little things. I have been off for over 2 weeks now and am going stir crazy which is why I have been focusing on the house. I am looking forward to starting school and being busy again although I Am sure I will be complaining about the work load soon enough!


----------



## dmn1156

thank you all for your advice i took my opk at 11 am this morning and it was a faint line and by about 3pm i got ewcm i get confused by all this ttc it is never simple lol


----------



## Kelly9

I got my positive today in a matter of seconds!!!! I hope I get my temp rise tomorrow and not on CD20. I got a question, when you get your temp rise does that signal that ovulation has already taken place or does it signal that the egg has been released? I only ask cause technically then you might be fertile the morning of the temp rise cause the egg can be fertilized from 12 to 24 hours. 

Well I am off to paint the bsmt kitchen and then have me some good old fashioned fun.


----------



## andresmummy

:witch: is here! YAHOO!! On to next month! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i thought you OV on the day your temp dipped but i read something different all the time lol well i hope you have more fun than me i managed :sex: this am which is just as well as my pain in the bum OH has twisted his back and has decided his back is in far too much pain to perform tonight :rofl:

Andresmummy sorry the :witch: got you but good luck next cycle


----------



## Kelly9

I have never O'd on the day I got my first positive opk always the following one or the one after. It is important that I today and get my temp shift tomorrow. I put in 3 high temps in FF and after 2 temps it pegged O on cd18 but after the third it moved it to cd19!!!! Here to a higher temp tomorrow!

Kitchens first coat of paint is done! Whoot! Still having wasp problems though, we found yet another next so we're spraying it tonight.


----------



## Melsue129

c sunshine - my DH had the same situation when we got together 6 yrs ago... What a pain in the butt Debt was and now that we have a house, debt just piles onto debt... Its slowly decreasing.... slowly...

good luck dmn and kelly with your O'ng... I'll be on that ride when you two are waiting for your :bfp:'s.... two weeks just seems soooo far away..... oh boy, what to do in the mean time - maybe stalk some ff charts... lol 

Question.... Im new to temping... just started this month... so ff can change your ovulation date as it goes along?? Does this make it harder for us gals to keep track?? Oh boy....


----------



## Kelly9

It only changes your O date if there is due cause for it, like with me I got a barely pos opk yesterday and I know I always get to but I did have a small temp increase so it would register O as cd18 and then when I put in the next temp it changes to cd19. It doesn't do it often and normally when it does you will know anyway or suspect it might. No biggie to worry about.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies.

Well done to those who are ovulating - keep :sex: until confirmed by FF which is usually 3 days after!

As for me - bit of a temp dip today - not too much though I don't think. SS still immense. BFN on IC :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

not too much of a dip Buttefly still way above the coverline i have ic opk and it takes me ages to get a true positive on them maybe try a shop brand one i got one for £4.97 at sainsburys and they are quite sensitive maybe a bit better


----------



## lizzy

AF finally showed up, 4 days late! Oh well onto the next cycle.
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry the :witch: got you lizzy. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you lizzy. :hugs:

Not too much of a dip Butterfly

Sorry AF came Lizzy :(


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry AF got you lizzy good luck for next cycle


----------



## dmn1156

I have decided if this is not my cycle im not going to do opks next time im finding them hard to read and i never get a really dark positve and my temps always confirm OV with FF so if i dont make it this month which i hope i will just temp next cycle and :sex: lots :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I HAVE GOT MY SMILEY FACE ON MY OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so happy unless you haven't noticed!!!!!

cd 9!!!! i thought i was O'ing on cd 12 no wonder nothing has happened yet!

on nights again tonight so DH HAD BETTER GET READY WHEN HE GETS HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

Mrs_N said:


> Thanks leelee, I'll be interested to see what my temps are doing tomorrow! I reckon it'll go down again, but it'd be nice to be proven wrong!
> Are you excited about your scan tomorrow? Bet the day is going to feel so long, hope you'll be kept nice and busy all day!
> 
> wannabeamom i haven't used the clearblue OPKs but if you reckon you might ovulate on cd12 then I would start doing OPKs on cd7 or 8 ish. with a 25 days cycle your longest expected luteal phase would be 16 days so that would be ov on day 9 at the very earliest. good luck!


my my mrs n!! you know your stuff!!!!! you were completely right :)

thanks xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Congrats Wannabeamum hope this is your cycle and you get your BFP soon x


----------



## beaney

:witch: here for me too, with a vengeance. Feel bloated and nauseous - was hoping that any feeling of nausea in the next few weeks would have been a good sign :( Bit worried that with the spotting since 9dpo the luteal phase is still short. Seems to be shorter since going on B-vit complex! So this cycle, I'm going to go natural, and just take the folic acid. See what that does to my cycle!

Sorry :witch: got you too Lizzy. When do you expect to O? Maybe we can cycle together?!

Yay for the + OPK, wannabeamom! Get some BD action!!

Butterfly, still looking positive for you! Hope the temps stay above the coverline. 

Mrs N, keep forgetting to ask - how are the kittens?! If it wasn't for my cats (my first two babies!) i think i'd have gone mad by now! :wacko:


----------



## Melsue129

Sorry about AF Lizzy and beaney... Hopefully it will be over quick so you can get back to :sex: real soon!!!

Butterfly my fx'd for you!!!! Im sure your going :wacko: by now... eeeekkk...

Congrats Wannabeamom on your positive opk....


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry the :witch: got you beany hope she does not stay too long for you.

Im still waiting for a positive opk but getting a really sharp pain in my left side and my temp was still low so may give up on the opks as the line never seem to really go as dark as the control line there is a line there but it is not dark


----------



## wannabeamom

hope you get that positive soon dmn its looking good so far so get with the bd'ing!!
just waiting for dh to come home so we can get some action before i go to work :)

sorry the :witch: got you beanie..heres to next month for you

xx


----------



## Csunshine013

My you ladies have been chatty!

So sorry Lizzy and andresmum that :witch: got you!

DMN and Kelly and wannabe :yipee::yipee::yipee: for +'s !!!

I am so excited for the next two weeks!!! I can't wait to see all the BFP's!

Butterfly your chart is still looking good!

Mrs N so have you gotten any clarification on your bloods?

Leelee how are you today?

I am doing ok atm I'm a bit queasy but that could be because I'm hungry. LOL IDK. I will grab some crisps at break. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

the :witch: seems to be making our lives a misery - sorry she got you ladies.

wannabe - really chuffed you have ov confirmed - fantastic news.

DMN - I know what you mean about the opk's I never got a positive and just gave up after the first month.

As for me well I think I may be spotting..... TMI coming up - it's not there when I wipe but is there when I check for CP. Cramping quite alot like AF due any minute.

Where's my PMA ?? - as Mollie used to say gone gone gone............


----------



## dmn1156

Keep the PMA Butterfly there is still a chance no AF for butterfly she is not welcome. Hope she stays away for you i am not going to bother with the opk just going to temp as i have the same feeling i got last month when i OVd and i got a pos opk then but none this month and the line is now fainter than the test i took at 12.00 pm so im giving them up lol 

Csunshine glad your ok


----------



## Kelly9

Well I didn't get my temp rise which means we won't have saved up DH's spermies when we BD again today. I must be O'ving today although I had cramping last night around 1am in the left side. My temps plummeted to 35.61!!!! My temps have been super low this cycle but then again the weather has turned chilly. Here's to a temp rise tomorrow and my longest cycle ever of 34 days. Boo! I want a 25 day cycle with O on cd9! So jealous!

SOrry witch showed up beany and lizzy. and wannabe yay for that positive opk!


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow kelly which would probably mean ov today and so :sex: yesterday would be perfect timing! 

wannabe :wohoo: for your positive OPK! and dmn yay for EWCM! :happydance:

beany thanks, the kittens are doing well, they are totalt troublemakers though :rofl: i keep hearing crashing and banging! and Mungo always wants to help me type, which means it;s takling an awful long time to write this message! 

my temp went up again today. jno clarification on the bloods yet - going to try and ring the GP tomorrow but it's difficult in work, and we ahve just changed jobs.

butterfly I hope you are not spotting hun :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> Well I didn't get my temp rise which means we won't have saved up DH's spermies when we BD again today. I must be O'ving today although I had cramping last night around 1am in the left side. My temps plummeted to 35.61!!!! My temps have been super low this cycle but then again the weather has turned chilly. Here's to a temp rise tomorrow and my longest cycle ever of 34 days. Boo! I want a 25 day cycle with O on cd9! So jealous!
> 
> SOrry witch showed up beany and lizzy. and wannabe yay for that positive opk!

Kelly you know since there is an issue maybe them being there already wouldn't be a bad thing. Fxd and lot of DUST!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

lizzy said:


> AF finally showed up, 4 days late! Oh well onto the next cycle.
> x

Sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: come and add your next testing date to the september thread if you like :) https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.html


----------



## SarahMelissa

beaney said:


> :witch: here for me too, with a vengeance.

Sorry about the witch :hugs: come and add your date to september if you like :) https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.html


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Well I didn't get my temp rise which means we won't have saved up DH's spermies when we BD again today. I must be O'ving today although I had cramping last night around 1am in the left side. My temps plummeted to 35.61!!!! My temps have been super low this cycle but then again the weather has turned chilly. Here's to a temp rise tomorrow and my longest cycle ever of 34 days. Boo! I want a 25 day cycle with O on cd9! So jealous!
> 
> SOrry witch showed up beany and lizzy. and wannabe yay for that positive opk!

Mine was 34 days last month and i hate hate hate it, i want an O on CD9 and a 25 day cycle too, insanely jealous as well :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I wouldn't normally be worried about getting :sex: the day before but his sperm don't live as long so getting it on the day of would make me feel better especially if we saved em up for 2 days prior.


----------



## lizzy

beaney said:


> :witch: here for me too, with a vengeance. Feel bloated and nauseous - was hoping that any feeling of nausea in the next few weeks would have been a good sign :( Bit worried that with the spotting since 9dpo the luteal phase is still short. Seems to be shorter since going on B-vit complex! So this cycle, I'm going to go natural, and just take the folic acid. See what that does to my cycle!
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you too Lizzy. When do you expect to O? Maybe we can cycle together?!
> 
> Yay for the + OPK, wannabeamom! Get some BD action!!
> 
> Butterfly, still looking positive for you! Hope the temps stay above the coverline.
> 
> Mrs N, keep forgetting to ask - how are the kittens?! If it wasn't for my cats (my first two babies!) i think i'd have gone mad by now! :wacko:

hi beany, sorry the :witch: got you to. i usually O on CD20/21. How about you?
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

big temp dip :witch: here............ not a happy bunny.

See you in a few days when she's gone.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SO sorry butterfly!


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> big temp dip :witch: here............ not a happy bunny.
> 
> See you in a few days when she's gone.
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:

I'm so sorry 

:(


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry the :witch: got you butterfly i had everything crossed for you that this would be your month


----------



## dmn1156

I need some help yesterday and the day before i had ewcm and my cx was hso but no positive opk today i have no ewcm cx still the same and as close to a pos opk as i get dont know which to follow any advice please


----------



## Mrs_N

oh big booo butterfly, so sorry :hugs:

dmn just keep :sex: until you get your sustained temp rise. frm your chart it does look like you might have ov'd already, but todays OPK would suggest you are about too. sorry, I'm as confused as you are!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh yeah, I have to laugh at my chart saying I ov'd 8 days ago - to be the post ov temps and the pre ov temps look much the same I'm not sure how it reckons theres a rise :rofl: still, I reckon I might have ov'd 2 days ago, shame if thats so cos hubby still away so haven't had any :sex: for 7 days now :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Mrs N i thought i OVd yesterday they are only ic ones so dont know how reliable they are i gues we will see lol


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah your chart does make it look like you ov'd yesterday!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi buterfly so sorry the :witch: got you xxx

dmn sorry im not sure what that means xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies.

I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html

Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html
> 
> Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks for sharing. I have just voted for the Jennifer Trust.

Mollie was so beautiful. You must be so proud of her and all that she achieved in her short life. You are very brave to continue campaigning and raising money.

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly thanks for the link, I have voted too. 
I shed a little tear for Mollie as I was reading, what a beautiful & brave little girl :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

DMN I think you O'd on cd13 as well. Did you plug fake temps into FF to see if it would give you crosshairs?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies!!!

Oh Butterfly hun so sorry that nasty witch got you! I will go to the link when I get home and vote!

dmn keep bd'n until you get your crosshairs!

Leelee how are you today? Hope your feeling better!

Mrs N if you did o 8days ago then WoooHooo maybe you bd at the right times!!!!!

Kelly keep your chin up it will happen with or without a little help. :hugs:

I know I haven't mentioned everyone but I am having a brain cramp(pregnancy brain) you forget a lot. LOL Hello!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone...thanks for posting that link butterfly it was really interesting to read...we have a child on the ward at the moment whom has SMA with RD she's such a pleasure to be around...mollie looked such a happy little girl too she looks so cute xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all Kelly i never thought to put in fake temps my temps are a bit up and down at the mo it has cooled down drastically here. So i will see what happens

Butterfly i also voted your daughter is beautiful and it also made me shed a tear reading it i hope that they get a lot more funding to keep up such great work


----------



## Mrs_N

morning everyone! beautiful sunny day here today :wohoo:
hubby is back from his holiday this afternoon :happydance:
i still don't think i've ovulated yet, maybe just maybe my body is hanging on like dh told it to! will start up the OPKs again as of today, just in case!


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck Mrs N hope you get a pos opk i have 2 in 2 days now and my temps are all over so no idea what is going on lol


----------



## Melsue129

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html
> 
> Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.
> 
> :hugs:

Butterfly you are doing a wonderful thing for life and helping where it matters. My heart goes out to you and your family. Mollie was a beautiful lil girl and Im sure she's proud to have a Mum that is so strong and admirable. 
I casted my vote thats for sure..... :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Good luck Mrs. N.... :sex: :sex: :sex: 

DMN looks like your on your way to the 2ww for a :bfp:.... :dust:

Hey ya'll....
Okay Is my thermometer broken... I took my temp this morning and it was 97.21 and yesterdays temp was 97.20.. Then i was worried my thermometer was broken so after I got up took the pup outside for a wee and came inside to take my temp to see if it would go up and I got a reading of 97.04....HUH?! :wacko: So then I waited a while (1/2 hour) and got on the computer and just took my temp again and now its 97.74 - so now it cant be broken right?!


----------



## Mrs_N

doesn't sound like it's broken melsue! why were you worried it was? 
your temp will vary during the day depending on what you are doing, what you've eaten, whethre it is hot outside, whether you are stressed out etc etc

so my OPK is pretty dark, I think that rules out having ovulated already!


----------



## Melsue129

my temp yesterday morning was 97.20 and this morning was 97.21 so I was worried that it was broken.. but after some trial and error, I think it should be okay... I hope!! This is my first month temping so I just dont want to do it all wrong ya know.... :wacko:

Awesome on the dark OPK - hubby's home right....? :sex: :sex: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

he will be later this afternoon :happydance: 

i got three temps exactly the same earlier this cycle - really odd! I'm sure it will be fine :)


----------



## wannabeamom

yay for mrs n jump on him as soon as he walks through the door :) :)


----------



## Mrs_N

haha mission accomplished! :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Can I join you ladies over here please???

I think I am now on 2ww...although new to temping and all that.


Just need somewhere to share...


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome jam on toast... you're making me think I need some toast with strawberry jam right about now! :rofl:

DMN what days were your positive opks?

Mrs N yay for almost positive opk!!!!! 


I had a super HUGE temp increase today and will get my crosshairs tomorrow! Yippee!!!! I did a lot of visualizing this month after :sex: you know picturing the sperm going through the cervix into the uterus up the tubes to the egg and fertilizing it. Also I told DH to tell his sperm to fertilize my egg :rofl: I know I am crazy but every bit helps. At the moment my nipples are so effing sore! They always get sore around Ov but this month they hurt more :(


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how you all doing 

Kelly i got positive OPK yesterday and today but no temp drop with them or ewcm so no idea what is going on lol 

welcome jamontoast.

Mrs N good luck hope this is your month


----------



## Kelly9

hmmm I guess you have to wait it out? I was hoping to O on cd17 this month but eneded up O'ing on cd20! What a frustrating 3 days! 4 technically as I had to wait for my temp rise, got it today, biggest one I have ever had but my temps have been weirdly low this month I think it was the weather and DH with the fan on and windows opened at night.


----------



## dmn1156

yeah see i have been the same with the windows open as it has been so clammy at night i cant breath without the window and that may be affecting my temps so im just going to have to wait and see but im not sure this will be my month but will keep my fxd. I hope this is your month Kelly quite a big temp rise there


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I hope so to but I am not getting my hopes up. It hurts to much when the witch shows. It would be an amazing 25th b day gift though.


----------



## dmn1156

yeah i know what you mean it is actually quite devestating month after month hoping and then to be totally disappointed .

It would be a great birthday pressie for you and i hope you get that BFP


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I hope so to, if i hadn't of O'd so late I would have been able to test while the in laws were down which if I did by some miracle get my BFP would have been ever better cause we could have told them in person. Aw well time will tell.


----------



## Melsue129

welcome jam on toast - this is the place to share, these girls are awesome!!!

well Im CD 7 and AF has been gone for a few days... TMI alert: - Ive never noticed eggwhite CM before during the right time of the month but today CD7 I checked my cervix and have some eggwhite and the cervix isnt soft soft but its like medium- I think Im on my way fertile-ville... I wonder if Ive been O'g earlier in the month... Has anyone ever O'd earlier than usual???? Im temping now but my temp was messed up this morning because I slept late and took it at 9:30.. 

Also I took a Opk and got a medium - dark line but not as dark as the control line... :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

sounds like you could be O'ing sooner then you thought melsue, just keep up with the opks maybe timing has been the issue for you, good luck!

I got my crosshairs today! Yippee! 3dpo... now I have to make it 12 more days... sigh the in laws are coming on wednesday so at least the last week or so will go by fast.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies 

Thank you so much for reading the article and also voting for the Jennifer Trust.

You have been incredibly supportive as always and I just wanted to say thank you.

Mrs N - hope you have now ov'd and well timed :sex:
Kelly - :happydance: - you're in the 2ww
Jam - welcome to the group
Melsue - You can do a temp adjustment - that's what I do when I wake up later than normal
dmn - how are you? Are you in the 2ww now?
Leelee and cshunshine - hope you and bumps are all well
Wannabe - I didn't realise you were a nurse....... that's such a coincidence that there is a little girl with SMARD. It great that the more we talk about it the more awareness we raise which is fantastic. 

When is Chele back from holiday? Hope all is well there too :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah when is chele back.... waiting eagerly to hear how her maybe baby is doing? Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## wannabeamom

morning all!!

welcome jam on toast!!

melsue i thought for the past couple of months i was o'ing on cd12 but after doing opk i realised it was cd9 so it is possible...this is the first month using opk so god knows what the pain was the other months? unless it was the eggy bursting or something?

butterfly im a student nurse should hopefully qualify next may then out in the big wide world...the placement im on at the moment is paediatric HDU and i was dreading it but i really love it...ive learnt so much and seeing how happy thoses children are is so rewarding!

mrs n hope you caught that eggy!!

dmn and kelly good luck ill keep my fingers crossed

xxx

hope ive not missed anyone?


----------



## dmn1156

Hello all you lovely ladies 

Well i hope your all well I have no clue where i am lol not got cross hairs on my chart yet so dont know if im in the 2ww or not but i do know that if this is not my month that af will turn bang on time as always.


Butterfly how you doing hun x


----------



## Mrs_N

I got my positive OPK today :happydance: so finally the random crosshairs have gone and I might actually ov! :happydance: Hope so because we have :sex: 5 times in the last 48 hours!! :wohoo:

think chele said she was having 2 weeks away, looking forward to hearing how she's getting on! 

jamontoast (awesome name btw) welcome, if I didn't sady that before :wacko:

dmn I reckon you will get crosshairs tomorrow hun
because of the pos OPK on day 15 - try taking that away I bet it'll put them in if you do. 

wannabemom wow paediatric HDU must be such a rollercoaster job, all those emotions it must be hard to cope with.


----------



## dmn1156

i think i will take them out as it is just really bizarre that i got the pos opk and no other signs with them i think i am going to get the cbfm for next cycle


----------



## Mrs_N

knew you'd get them if you took out the positive OPKs! 

I have a cbfm to use next cycle too - hoping it'll be much clearer than OPKs, but also hoping it can cope with my wierd cycles. 
Who knows, might not need it!


----------



## dmn1156

You were right Mrs N i took them out and there were my crosshairs making me 4 dpo so time will tell now thanks for that little bit of advice never know what to do when things like that happen


----------



## dmn1156

I hope you dont would be nice to get a BFP

I have been using ic opks but this is the first month they have not tied in with my temps which is just really strange and im not sure i would of stood a chance if i did get the pos opk on day 16 as my cycle is only 26 days on average


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah time will tell, you can always put them back in and see what happens. i guess just remember when it comes to maybe testing or expecting af that you could be fewer dpo than it says. 

hoping you don't need a cbfm either! 

suddenly I'm all full of PMA for this month, hoping :witch: doesn't arrive and spoil it all!


----------



## dmn1156

i hope not but this month has been awkward as he has been away and so i am just hoping i managed to :sex: on the right days.

I hope you dont need the cbfm either il keep evertything xd that you get your BFP this month :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

i know that feeling. hubby was away all of last week, now I'm on nights this week so won't see him so if I have ov'd today/tomorrow that is perfect timing!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

good luck Mrs N and dmn - looks like you're both in 2WW

where did you get your cbfm from and how much was it?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies you have been very chatty! I leave for the weekend and come back to so many pages. LOL I just read through them and WOW what wonderful PMA!!!!!!

Mrs N and dmn good luck in the tww! Hope it goes by quickly and you get your BFP's!!!

Butterfly hope you had a lovely weekend.

Welcome Jam-on-toast that makes me hungry! But then again it doesn't take much to make me hungry these day. :haha: Hope your stay here is short!

Kelly looks like you dtd on all the right days fxd for you and dh!:hugs:

Melsue how are you?

To all you other lovely ladies that I have missed sorry I must be getting pregnancy brain cause I can't remember much these days. LOL Hope you all are well! Me just sore @@'s and a little queazy now and then. I'm not sure if it's m/s or just a touch of the flu as dd didn't feel well all day Sunday and has run a low grade fever. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly it was from an ebay seller, think I paid £55 in total in the end for the machine plus 20 test sticks - got a bit of a bargain because it finished in the middle of the night!

I've just had another 4 hours sleep now up and ready to head off to work soon. took my temp when I woke - it was 98.96, the one this morning was 97.32!!! hoping it's a good sign that I might have ov'd and not just temps being messed up! think I'm going to have to interpret carefully over the next few days so I don't get ahead of myself!


----------



## wannabeamom

Mrs_N said:


> I got my positive OPK today :happydance: so finally the random crosshairs have gone and I might actually ov! :happydance: Hope so because we have :sex: 5 times in the last 48 hours!! :wohoo:
> 
> think chele said she was having 2 weeks away, looking forward to hearing how she's getting on!
> 
> jamontoast (awesome name btw) welcome, if I didn't sady that before :wacko:
> 
> dmn I reckon you will get crosshairs tomorrow hun
> because of the pos OPK on day 15 - try taking that away I bet it'll put them in if you do.
> 
> wannabemom wow paediatric HDU must be such a rollercoaster job, all those emotions it must be hard to cope with.

yeah its quite demanding but i love it only on there for 6 weeks then on the neonatal ward for 6 weeks can feel thats going to be a broody 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am starting my nursing degree in sept and I want to work on the peds ward or in maternity, anything to do with kids just not the cancer ward. I am so excited to start, I do my first stint in the hospital in Nov!!! WHoot! Hopefully it will be the one near the fertility clinic so I won't have to travel far lol.

DMN we are both 4dpo today how long are your LP's mine is about 14 days. I might test early though on the 19th as the in laws are down and if I by some miracle get my BFP I could tell them before they left... we'll see


----------



## wannabeamom

oh cool kelly are you doing child branch then? which uni are you going too?

im 4dpo too yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! triplets!!!!!!!!!!

you feel any "different"?


----------



## leelee

More O triplets. I love it!


----------



## Kelly9

haha I love being part of triplets! Um I feel the same... you?

I will be attending Uni of Calgary the program I am doing is for my RN bachelors of nursing but it is accelerated so 20 months straight through and lots of work! 26 courses!!!! Eek! Good thing I live off of school stress.

My throat has actually been sore for the last 2 days, I thought it was cause I talked to much on the phone but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh exciting stuff Kelly! 
Yay for of triplets, love it! Hoping I'm just a few days behind you all.
At work at the moment, here all night.


----------



## Kelly9

Aww mrs n, at least you can keep tabs on us from work, I'll have to get a better phone to do that! I am very excited. Can't wait to start but also a little afraid especially since it's an accelerated program and more so because we will be pregnant during my schooling. Should make things interesting, with any luck I'll go into labour while I am doing one of my practicums... :rofl: I wouldn't have to travel very far!


----------



## Melsue129

Oh boy, soooooooo I could be O'g early and the hubby has been sleeping on the living room floor... Threw his back out and has sharp pain running down his leg and his foot is numb... What do i do now?!!!!! Frustrated and I also feel bad for him because he's in soooo much pain... Hurt himself at work and went to the ER today hoping to get an appt with his neurosurgeon in a day or two, need new MRI's... This is just plain nuts!!! I hope Im not o'g right now but I could be. ARRRRRRRRGGG :hissy:

Im doing okay other than being up with him threw the night because he's in lots of pain, cant stay in one spot - So Im currently sleeping on the couch and he's on the floor.. Not the ideal situation for baby making... :nope:

I hope everyones doing okay.... 

Butterfly - how did you adjust your temps when you wake up late? Im clueless....

csunshine - hope you feel better, everyones been sick on the east coast... Summer colds/ flus SUCK!


----------



## Kelly9

yes how do you adjust your temps?

So sorry melsue about hubby and baby making I hope your body holds off for a day or two.


----------



## wannabeamom

Kelly9 said:


> haha I love being part of triplets! Um I feel the same... you?
> 
> I will be attending Uni of Calgary the program I am doing is for my RN bachelors of nursing but it is accelerated so 20 months straight through and lots of work! 26 courses!!!! Eek! Good thing I live off of school stress.
> 
> My throat has actually been sore for the last 2 days, I thought it was cause I talked to much on the phone but now I am not so sure.

ah that sounds good i wish mine was that fast!! mine is a 3 year course we all get split into child branch mental health branch adult branch and learning disability branch which is good as it means that every placement is something to do with children and all my assignments are to do with children. and then when i qualify i will be a registered childrens nurse.

well i have been feeling different but it could all be pre menstral too like
outbreak of spots (i normally get 1 the week before af now i have 3 2 weeks before!), been really tired had to have a couple of hours sleep yesterday pm (could be the nights from last week catching up with me!), been a bit emotional (could be normal though), had lower backache (could be from working long shifts) feel bloated (that could be anything!)


----------



## Kelly9

Haha wannabeamom you're like me you find another reason for any possible thing. I was just typing in another thread that I had a yummy salad but then felt pukish after but I think it was from putting to much dressing on so near the end it was to salty. It's still to early for any symptoms another couple of days and we could for sure play that game. When are you testing? You to DMN when are you testing since you're part of the triplets.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all kelly my lp is usually 13 days my cycle is only 26 days i dont feel any different than usual my ic tests seem to not work very well lol as the opk ones just show pos any time lol. I cant believe all 3 of us are 4dpo at least we get to wait it out together lol.

How is everyone today


----------



## Mrs_N

keep an eye on those symptoms ladies, they might turn into more.... :dust:

melsue sorry to hear about your dh, that he is in pain! hope O holds off til he's a bit more mobile!! and hope he feels better soon. 

well I've just got home from work (it's 9am) and I'm off to bed soon. Just done my OPK for today though which was very definately negative. fingers crossed fingers crossed this isn't another false alarm on the ov front! 

re: correcting temps you can do it on ff - down the lefthand side go to data --> temperature corrector. you pop in your temp, the time and your usual time, and it adjusts it for you. easy peasy!


----------



## dmn1156

im going to wait as long as possible if i can hold out that long maybe 10 dpo what about you guys


----------



## - Butterfly -

sorry about your dh Melsue

Hello to everyone else

Please vote at https://www.lotterygoodcauses.org.uk/awards/index.cfm for Jennifer Trust

If you are not a VIP member on FF then you can't adjust it there so here is a link to a different temp corrector ............. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh I didn't realize it was one of the VIP feature! 
So my temp shot up yay ! Reckon it would prob have gone up a but win temping in the afternoon but that's gotta count as a temp rise surely?!


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow Mrs N that is some temp rise!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah Mrs N that's a nice temp rise! fxd for you!

Butterfly how are you today?

Me just tired and @@'s very sore, didn't get ms with either of my other two pregnancies so :shrug: we'll have to wait and see. I have noticed that my @@'s have gotten bigger again as well :growlmad: they don't need to be any bigger!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: csunshine hope the ms stays away for you

i have a feeling some of the temp rise is attributed to a strange sleep pattern, but still - the OPK was my most negative so I haev everything crossed!


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies... the hubby is in sooo much pain and we are having a hard time getting him in with his dr so he's just feeling worse like there is no end... Poor guy.. I feel sooo sad and just want his pain to go away.... blah...


----------



## Kelly9

I am looking forward to bigger BB's when pregnant, it's one of the benefits I keep telling DH about, I am not small small but not big either, sitting at a 32C I used to be bigger but when I came off the pill they went away :( 

DMN I don't normally test till I am a day late so Aug 21 but in light of my in laws being here I might do it just this month on the 19th (last day they are here) as if I by some miracle got my BFP I could tell them in person.

Yay mrs n!


----------



## wannabeamom

Kelly9 said:


> Haha wannabeamom you're like me you find another reason for any possible thing. I was just typing in another thread that I had a yummy salad but then felt pukish after but I think it was from putting to much dressing on so near the end it was to salty. It's still to early for any symptoms another couple of days and we could for sure play that game. When are you testing? You to DMN when are you testing since you're part of the triplets.

well today i was even more tired than yesterday got sleep bout 11 today but had to plough on!! backache alllll day just a dull pain at bottom of back and nearly burst out crying at work but then again i am a sensitive person especially around time of the month!!

think im prob out again this month though as been feeling a bit crampy all afternoon like af is coming!! if on the off chance it may be my month might test if af doesnt turn up on the 22nd x


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> I am looking forward to bigger BB's when pregnant, it's one of the benefits I keep telling DH about, I am not small small but not big either, sitting at a 32C I used to be bigger but when I came off the pill they went away :(
> 
> DMN I don't normally test till I am a day late so Aug 21 but in light of my in laws being here I might do it just this month on the 19th (last day they are here) as if I by some miracle got my BFP I could tell them in person.
> 
> Yay mrs n!

Im not looking forward to larger BB's lol I am already a natural 36L so I don't need them bigger HAHA I already have a hard time finding bras. The maturnity places don't make my size. When I was pregnant before they were so full I had to walk around holding them they were so heavy.

I hope you get your BFP when the family is here, that would be so wonderful for you.. 


Mel, so sorry to hear about your DH =( 

Mrs N keeping FX for yas hun..


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N nice temp rise il keep everything xd for you.

Kelly hope you get your BFP when the family are down always nicer to tell everyone in person.

Wannabeamom sending some PMA your way it is not over till af arrives come on for triplets 3 BFP all at once.

Im not feeling any different only unusual thing that has happened was i got up 3 times in the night to go to the toliet and i dont usually but i dont think that is a sign lol


Csunshine how is your pregnancy coming along

hope everyone is well if i have missed anyone sorry


----------



## ginger863

Hello ladies, 

Well back to the 2ww for me after tomorrow, actually cant wait, DH and i are exhausted after :sex: week :blush:
Feeling very relaxed about everything this month, determined not to get my self stressed out like last month. So far so good but ask me again in ten days:haha:

Sending lots of:dust::dust::dust: to everyone, hoping to see lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## andresmummy

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Dancing M - Sorry about your loss hun - you are most definitely in the right place to receive support and understanding. Ask anything you want........ just look at dmn's question! :rofl:
> 
> DMN as for your question - the cx changes throughout the day so I think its best to check at the same time each day (not as strict as taking your temp though)
> 
> Andresmummy - do you have a FF chart for us to look at?
> 
> Csunshine - thanks for your words of encouragement...... I can't wait to go sleep and see a nice high temp for myself in the morning! Although my POASA took hold and I have no tests left!
> 
> Mrs N - hope your tests are ok. :happydance: for crosshairs being back
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMA

No sorry! I am not good at keeping my temps because I get up with my 3 year old a lot!


----------



## Kelly9

DMN and wannabeamom there is another girl in my other group who is on the same day as us also!!!! I hope we all get positives or even the majority would make me happy.

The in laws are here tomorrow so I don't think I will be on as often but will try... they will keep me distracted while I wait for the rest of the 2ww to go by. I really hope that I can give them good news to, it would make all the crap we've been through worth it.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly will keep everything xd for you hope you get your BFP this month.

Ginger good luck to you


----------



## SDBL23

Hello all,
I'm new here. I had been posting at another forum, but the support there was slim to none. I'm 23, married 3 1/2 years, TTC month 8. Three months ago I had a 24 day cycle that was very severe and painful, since then my cycle's have been out of wack! This cycle we have been at different family member's houses, due to our lease being up and closing scheduled two weeks after that date, so the baby dancing has been sort of limited. Here's the deal

CD 29, pos OPK CD 19, we used preseed and I have been taking mucinex for a cold, I'm now 10DPO and desperately trying not to test. I had planned to test this upcoming monday if there was no sign of AF. Its getting harder and harder. I don't want another BFN...Should I know, if I conceived this cycle? Should there be some part of me that knows? Does everyone have spotting?:shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

How is everyones day going a friend of mine has just told me she is pregnant and was not really trying i am really happy for her but it made me feel a bit frustrated as here i am desperately trying and seemingly getting nowhere quick. But i do hope she has a healthy happy pregnancy.

Any news today any BFP yet


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL23 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new here. I had been posting at another forum, but the support there was slim to none. I'm 23, married 3 1/2 years, TTC month 8. Three months ago I had a 24 day cycle that was very severe and painful, since then my cycle's have been out of wack! This cycle we have been at different family member's houses, due to our lease being up and closing scheduled two weeks after that date, so the baby dancing has been sort of limited. Here's the deal
> 
> CD 29, pos OPK CD 19, we used preseed and I have been taking mucinex for a cold, I'm now 10DPO and desperately trying not to test. I had planned to test this upcoming monday if there was no sign of AF. Its getting harder and harder. I don't want another BFN...Should I know, if I conceived this cycle? Should there be some part of me that knows? Does everyone have spotting?:shrug:

Hi and welcome SDBL23 some women do get implantation spotting some dont it can be quite frustrating looking for signs. You can get a positive at 10DPO but not guarenteed when is AF due as you can get some tests that work earlier than others. You dont get a lot of signs this early on most real signs tend to start after 3 to 6 week mark. You will get loads of support in here there area lot of lovely ladies in here that are always willing to help


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all just wanted to say I am off to the porter to get the in laws in an hour!!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

well i hope your 2ww goes quickly and you get some good news to tell them at the end of it would be nice.

I have my Dad here for 2 weeks and it would be nice to tell him the same otherwise it will be over the phone


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome to the new ladies hope you find comfort in this thread as the ladies here are AWESOME!!!!!!

Kelly have fun with the in-laws! hope the visit goes the very way you want!!!!

dmn sounds like you have the PMA!!! YEAH!!!!!

All the other lovely ladies that I have missed not neglecting you just having a busy day will come back later and check in on you!


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly have a lovely time!

Dmn I totally knownhow you feel with having friends announce their pregnancies - you are so happy for them but at the same time you wish it was you too! I have several pregnant friends at the moment and I'm so delighted for each and every one of them bit it just emphasizes to me that I'm not pregnant! Still, it's a good excuse to browse the baby shops!

SDBL23 welcome! :wave:
You'll find loadsof support here for sure. 

Temp seems a more normal value today but of stayed up nice and high yay!


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly have a lovely time!

Dmn I totally knownhow you feel with having friends announce their pregnancies - you are so happy for them but at the same time you wish it was you too! I have several pregnant friends at the moment and I'm so delighted for each and every one of them bit it just emphasizes to me that I'm not pregnant! Still, it's a good excuse to browse the baby shops!

SDBL23 welcome! :wave:
You'll find loadsof support here for sure. 

Temp seems a more normal value today but of stayed up nice and high yay!


----------



## dmn1156

Nice temps Mrs N looking good lets hope this is your month


----------



## SDBL23

I hear you on other people's announcements. I tested on Mothers day in may and was super hopeful. I got a BFN and later that day my best friend called, I thought to ask what I had found out, we were both trying and she new I was testing that day, but she called and announced her BFP. I was crushed and excited all at the same time! My cousin got married at the end of june and called the first of august to say that they had just found out they were pregnant, they had started trying the night of their honeymoon. Ouch, first time.


----------



## SDBL23

dmn1156 said:


> You can get a positive at 10DPO but not guarenteed when is AF due as you can get some tests that work earlier than others.

I had decided the 17th because that's our closing date and I thought it would be a good time to do it, It's hard waiting, but I kind of feel like if I do it before I'll have jinxed it! lol


----------



## dmn1156

well we are all here to help you through the 2ww and 5 days to go to test that is not so bad im on my 6th cycle of trying but still have some PMA so fxd you get your BFP soon


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok well had a bit of a scare last night. I had some brown discharge :dohh:

It was brown and only when I wiped. I waited til today and called the nurse and this is what she said. Just talked to the nurse and she said the dr said these things can happen in early pg and that I probably just irritated my cervix and the progesterone suppositories can make that happen so keep doing them and stay the course and see me in two weeks so unless something happens then I wont know anything til then. He said normally he would have me come in but being so early in the pg we wouldn't be able to see anything anyway. So that's all I know at this time. 

NO SEX :growlmad: not! DH will have to be satisfied other ways. LOL


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> How is everyones day going a friend of mine has just told me she is pregnant and was not really trying i am really happy for her but it made me feel a bit frustrated as here i am desperately trying and seemingly getting nowhere quick. But i do hope she has a healthy happy pregnancy.
> 
> Any news today any BFP yet


im with you on that one someone i know has just announced on face book that she is going to be a mummy and i just sat and sobbed!!


----------



## ginger863

wannabeamom said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyones day going a friend of mine has just told me she is pregnant and was not really trying i am really happy for her but it made me feel a bit frustrated as here i am desperately trying and seemingly getting nowhere quick. But i do hope she has a healthy happy pregnancy.
> 
> Any news today any BFP yet
> 
> 
> I completely understand. Someone i work with found out a couple of weeks ago she was pregnant and wasnt even trying and she was really quite annoyed about it to start off with as it didnt fit in to her career/life plan just now. DH and i are desperate for a baby so i find it so hard when people who werent even trying fall pregnant. She is now used to the idea that she is pregnant and now it's all she talks about. Dont get me wrong, when i'm pregnant i will probably be shouting it from the roof tops, it's just hard to hear when it's not youClick to expand...


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine you can get discharge like that sometimes dont worry just yet just take things easy. 

know what you all mean it is hard when people tell you they are pregnant and were not planning it they forgot to use precautions and say i know i have at least 1 babysitter. Oh well i am keeping my fxd for this cycle good luck to us all xx


----------



## SDBL23

Csunshine, I'm sorry for your scare!! The Dr. seems pretty relaxed about it though...

I know some of the terms but a few i do not... PMA and fxd? Not so clear on those. 

Dh got home from work this evening and asked what day I'm on, he knows that after day ten you can test, and said we might as well. BFN


----------



## dmn1156

Pma-positive mental attitude. I think that is right but it is late LOL and fxd means fingers crossed


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL23 said:


> Csunshine, I'm sorry for your scare!! The Dr. seems pretty relaxed about it though...
> 
> I know some of the terms but a few i do not... PMA and fxd? Not so clear on those.
> 
> Dh got home from work this evening and asked what day I'm on, he knows that after day ten you can test, and said we might as well. BFN

Do you temp or use opk tests


----------



## sftbllr8

5 DPO and right here with you, ladies!!! It's nice to see my own cares, concerns, neurosis mirrored in ya'lls!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls, well my chart has gone triphasic (although havent had the best of nights sleep for the past 3 nights so that could be a contributing factor) also i am sitting here and work and am getting waves of nausea, felt like i was going to throw up just before a couple of times. However i have had light spotting on and off since 6dpo (that also happened last month so obviously wasnt implantation related). Tested this morning but bfn on a IC


----------



## SDBL23

dmn1156 said:


> Yes, I was a little unsure on this new cycle my body has switched to. I watched my fluids and my position, I had a lot of ewcm on cd 19 and double checked with a OPK, it had a nice little happy face. I'm on cd 29 10 dpo, dh couldn't wait any longer so we tested


----------



## Kelly9

I am still peeking in while the in laws are down things are going great!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine - please try to take it easy and relax and not worry - easier said than done I know. I know its all scarey. :hugs:

Sarah - your symptoms are looking great. Still might be too early for a bfp. Keep my fxd for you. 

Hello to everyone :hi:


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL23 said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I was a little unsure on this new cycle my body has switched to. I watched my fluids and my position, I had a lot of ewcm on cd 19 and double checked with a OPK, it had a nice little happy face. I'm on cd 29 10 dpo, dh couldn't wait any longer so we tested
> 
> It is hard not to test the problem is waiting for the result hope you got a BFPClick to expand...


----------



## dmn1156

Sarah your temps look great hope you get your BFP soon 

Butterfly how are you doing today 

Kelly glad your checking in and things are going well saves going back pages to stalk your chart lol


----------



## Csunshine013

So thought I was over the rough spot. NO!! I went to the loo and when I wiped I felt a bulge. It appears that I have a prolapsed uterus. I freaked out and called the on call Gyno who was in emergency surgery so it took like forever for her to get back to me. She listened to my concerns and told me that there isn't anything that can be done as my pg progresses it will go up where it belongs and until then I just feel like I have something hang out my vaj-jay! Still I am scared. I will just take this one day at a time!


----------



## Kelly9

Hugs csunshine.

DMN stalk away! Although my temps aren't doing anything unusual


----------



## Mrs_N

afternoon girls :friends:

csunshine :hugs: that must be a very strange sensation. 

:happydance: I am now in the tww!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Caterpiller

Found you ladies and am happy to join the 2ww in cycle 5.

:dust: and stickies for the BFPs


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes it is and I am not sure how to feel about it. 

WOOOHOOO for tww! Good luck ladies! PMA and FXD!!


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhh sunshine that sounds awful..hope it corrects itself soon!!

yay for mrs n woo hoo!! good luck :)


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine hope it all gets sorted out for you in the mean time just try and rest and take things as easy as you can.

Woohoo for the crosshairs Mrs N hope you get a BFP soon

Kelly nothing happening with my temps either lol

wannabeamom how are things going for you

Caterpiller hello and welcome


----------



## meldmac

Hope no one minds me joining you lovely ladies. I just finished reading up to page 124! I will be finishing reading soon. A little about myself....I'm 34 hubby is 30 (my boytoy!). We are ttc for the last 2 months since losing our angel Devin at 36.4 weeks. 

I have no idea what dpo I am, think I may be anywhere from 5 dpo to 9 dpo. My ticker is just a guess for now. I've only had one :witch: since giving birth so not sure what my cycles will be like. So far I can't help but symptom spot. Maybe you ladies can help with the symptoms. Up until now I have had: Extreme hunger, tiredness, peeing a lot, feeling pressure in pelvic region, headaches for the last 3 days. I have what seems to be a cold right now so some of the symptoms could be that.

Good luck to all and sending lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## meldmac

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html
> 
> Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry about your sweet angel Mollie Butterfly. I just visited the link and voted. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome Meldmac to the 2ww we all symptom spot i think cant help it when it is something we all want so much they are all lovely ladie here good luck and i hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Csunshine hope it all gets sorted out for you in the mean time just try and rest and take things as easy as you can.
> 
> Woohoo for the crosshairs Mrs N hope you get a BFP soon
> 
> Kelly nothing happening with my temps either lol
> 
> wannabeamom how are things going for you
> 
> Caterpiller hello and welcome

hi dmn!!

im just plodding along still feel the same as the past couple of days but now my nipples are very sore but they were like this at this point last month :(

i never have anything to compare it too other than af symptoms wish someone could describe word for word how it feel like to be pregnant...but then again everyone is different!!

how are you doing??

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

ps hi meldmac and caterpiller hope you are both well xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi im fine same as usual lol


----------



## SDBL23

still just waiting..... We are closing on our house and I have been spending a lot of time distracting myself with paint colors and the like. I'm not uber confident with having on BFN already. I'll just hang in there if she shows her ugly face I'll go from there


----------



## Melsue129

dmn1156 said:


> How is everyones day going a friend of mine has just told me she is pregnant and was not really trying i am really happy for her but it made me feel a bit frustrated as here i am desperately trying and seemingly getting nowhere quick. But i do hope she has a healthy happy pregnancy.
> 
> Any news today any BFP yet

DMN I know how you feel... My DH and I decided to start trying in April and then my girlfriend called me to tell me she was 11 weeks pregnant.. Then another one of our friends decides its time for her and her OH to try too... She always said she probably wouldnt get pregnant because she has sufferedd with endometrius for years and years - she got her IUD out and then boom she pregnant in 3 weeks from that time... Yet, here I am trying and trying and having my own issues but cant help but be a little put off ya know.. Im very happy for my friends but at the same time Im bummed... :cry:

We had dinner with the "prego's" and their DH's last friday - they are now 32 weeks and 15 weeks.. They spent the night talking babies and taking pictures of them with their bellies touching... It kind of sucked.. I left there sooo blah..


----------



## Melsue129

c sunshine - i hope everythings going to be okay... just rest alot...


----------



## Kelly9

That would suck Melsue, I don't think I could have done it!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey my other triplets! Yeah my temps didn't do anything spectacular either, I am SUPER tired today but thats cause I got up SUPER early... well earlier then I Have for 3 weeks and then trecked all around the badlands in AB with the MIL and DH. Need sleep! I feel warm and tired and have been crampy since yesterday.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm feeling quite rubbish today with this cold. It's 2 am here and can't sleep ugh. Soooo impatient I really want to POAS right now but it's waaay to early I think. I did yesterday because I was to impatient but got a :bfn:. Really really want to see a :bfp: this month. I hope we get lots of :bfp: this month in fact.


----------



## wannabeamom

nah its never too early mel pee on it now!!!!!!

granted though it still may not turn out positive but im a poas-aholic!!!

hope everyone is well!

kelly it may be a good sign ;) you never know!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hey my triplet buddies lol im trying not to symptom spot why is that so hard 
well for the last 2 nights i have had to get up and go to the toilet which is something i never do usually and this morning i have got a constant ache in the side and then i went to brush my teeth and they just bled with every brush.

Melsue im with you i know what you mean she was constantly do you think it will all be ok and as much as im happy for her i just wanted to say look shut up it is just not happening for me. I just wished her well and said i have to go got stuff to do and congratulations


----------



## dmn1156

oh and my temp shot up this morning but i think that was because i had got tangled in the duvet :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

ooohhh that sounds very promising dmn hope you get your :bfp: soon!! fingers crossed!!

wish i was getting more "symptoms"!!! its just so hard to tell grrrrrr

im so impatient come on test day hurry up and get here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> ooohhh that sounds very promising dmn hope you get your :bfp: soon!! fingers crossed!!
> 
> wish i was getting more "symptoms"!!! its just so hard to tell grrrrrr
> 
> im so impatient come on test day hurry up and get here!!!!!!!!!


I think sometimes i think i am imagining things but the cramps i had earlier one of them was actually not painful but made me stop in my tracks if that makes any sense im desperately trying not to test as i know it will be a bfn this early so im going to hang on a bit longer if i can.

Maybe your signs are there and you have not notices them yet i really hope you get you BFP soon would be nice if the 3 of us together did we would roughly all have the same due date better not think that far ahead yet tho :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

lol that would be great if we all got a :bfp: together!!

sooo ive been looking on google about :bfp: at 8dpo and soo many people have had them so i am really really trying to step away from the tests!! i soooo want to test but dont wanna see a :bfn:!!


----------



## dmn1156

i did that but i tested at 8dpo last month and got a :bfn: but then af came as well :rofl: so probably not the best advertisement i read on ff that 10 dpo is sometimes to early to test but can sometimes show up by that point i think we should all test on the same day and show solidarity :rofl: weather or not we can all stick to it is another story lol


----------



## Mrs_N

Dmn all your signs are sounding very promising! you can't imagine bleeding gums can you! :dust:

wannabeamom yes there are lots of people who get a bfp at 8dpo but there are plenty who get a bfn too - some of those go on to get bfp and some don't. i would say test only if you feel able to deal with it being a bfn, and if it was don't give up hope because you may just be too early. 

bad news for me, my crosshairs have gone away because my temp was too low today :hissy:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies my have you all been chatty! I go away for an afternoon and come back to mega pages!! WOOOHOOO!

Hello newbies hope you stay here is short lived and you can all come over and join me and Leelee on the other side. :thumbup:

Remember ladies I tested early and BFN and still nothing then on 17dpo I got my BFP!! Time will tell!

I went home yesterday at noon with a terrible headache and kinda crampy and just rested and slept. I fell a little better today but still have the headache.

So sorry your temp was so low Mrs N it must be your different shift. I would say that you did o.

Butterfly, Kelly and dmn sounding good can't wait to come back in and check on you all!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

yeah dmn im up for testing on the same day...which day shall we test on?? i will hold out till the testing day!! kelly had better hurry up and get herself on here so we can all agree on a date together!!! af is due for me on sun 23rd so im up for testing anyday between the 16th and 23rd (10 - 17dpo) hmmmm but which one?? 95% sure yours will be bfp with all your symptoms :) not so sure about mine but still gonna keep the pma up :) come on the 3 wise monkeys :)

mrs n not got much experience with crosshairs and all that but hope you get it soon :)


----------



## Mrs_N

yes I am hoping so, but I'm worried that the high temps were because of the shift. time will tell I guess, I'm just really disappointed right now. back onto normal hours now, so tomorrow will be back to usual temp taking time. fingers crossed it goes back up! then it could just be a massive implantation dip lol!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi sunshine!!!

hope you start to feel much better soon xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabe fxd for you and your other triplets!!!!! I do remember Kelly saying something about wanting to test the day before her in-laws leave so I think that's the 19th? Good Luck to you three!!!!

Yeah Mrs N for a normal shift. What type of doctor are you? Just wondering?


----------



## Kelly9

Kelly is here!!!!! The only day I am testing on before AF shows is 19dpo so if you'd like to test with me the more the merrier! That will put us at 12dpo. I am doing it then cause then in laws leave that day. I don't normally test but seeing as there are triplets... I am still crampy today, I hope it's not AF cramps this early.


----------



## Sassy1

May I join? I am going loopy trying not to test, can someone talk me down pls! Lol


----------



## dmn1156

im happy to test at 12dpo sounds good to me.

Mrs N no i suppose you cant imagine bleeding gums lol i had a nice temp rise today as well so i will see what happens

Welcome sassy 1 hope your stay here is short.

Csunshine glad your feeling a bit better 

Mrs N hopefully your crosshairs will reappear for you 


i found out the other day from someone that your temps at midnight are the same as they are in the morning i have been checking and so far has worked for me but i dont see how it works myself lol


----------



## dmn1156

Sassy1 said:


> May I join? I am going loopy trying not to test, can someone talk me down pls! Lol

Sassy well im not sure if we an talk you down from testing as some of us are planning on testing at 12dpo :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> Kelly is here!!!!! The only day I am testing on before AF shows is 19dpo so if you'd like to test with me the more the merrier! That will put us at 12dpo. I am doing it then cause then in laws leave that day. I don't normally test but seeing as there are triplets... I am still crampy today, I hope it's not AF cramps this early.

i Have had cramping all day today as well it has eased a bit now i also got creamy cm which is quite unusual for me at this stage tmi tho sorry i am really hoping we all get a :bfp: this month would be great


----------



## meldmac

Ugh not feeling so positive this month right now. Woke up feeling crampy like :witch: might be coming early. Please please stay away!!! 

Ooooh triplets hope it's your month!!! Sending you :dust:

Hope everyone else gets their :bfp: as well.


----------



## wannabeamom

girls crampyness well before af is due is a good sign right?? hope it is for you guys!!

12dpo would be tues 18th is that right? im up for testing then im at work on a 13 hour shift so will be up super early to test :)


----------



## meldmac

Ugh the :witch: is here!


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Ugh the :witch: is here!

So sorry Meldmac! :hugs: It will happen for you!


----------



## shawnie

Hello ladies, looks like I'll be joining you tomorrow, yay! I got my second temp rise this morning. I should get my crosshairs on FF tomorrow and I'll be 3dpo. I just hope my body is doing ok and I don't end up with a short LP. keeping FX its not short.

Isn't it just amazing when you read about all the signs in how the cycle works and then see them actually happening to you? I think it is lol

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wannabeamom, on aug 19th we will test, it's 13dpo I thought it was 12... haha sorry you two, thats the morning my in laws are leaving so on wednesday morning you me and DMN will test! I hope at least 1 of us gets it! I am still quite crampy though and gassy! I haven't stopped breaking wind in days DH is getting sick of my stinkyness :rofl: sorry if that grossed anyone out.

You got that DMN, aug 19 13dpo we will test! Good luck if you guys can hold out that long! I know I will! We should have a contest to see who caves first...


----------



## dmn1156

sorry af got you meldmac 

good luck shawnie


----------



## dmn1156

ok kelly im in now it is a group thing il hang on it will be fun lol so here is to testing on the 19th good luck all


----------



## wannabeamom

ok cool guys wed 19th it is!! defo not caving!!! dont feel any different to all other months though :( suppose i will find out on wed though :)

good luck girlies!!

sorry witch got you meldmac xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

so sorry :witch: arrived meldmac :hugs:

ov triplets yay for testing together, hoping all 3 of you get nice juicy :bfp:

shawnie fingers crossed for you too hun

as for me I've had a few cramps today, I also hope :witch: is not about to arrive, you just never know with me!


----------



## ginger863

Well i was doing quite well earlier this month, not getting stressed out or thinking about things toomuch but now that i'm in the 2ww again, and only by 2 days, i'm starting to drive myself crazy. I havent POAS for 2 days and i'm in withdrawal. Desperate to start testing and promised DH i wouldnt test til AF was late this month as i tested early last month and got a BFP which turned out to be a chemical. I'm so impatient, arghhhhh:argh:


----------



## dmn1156

Ginger i hope you have a better month this month.

I am definitely not going to cave in now i shall be testing on the morning of the 19th what are the time differnces lol i am sat here and i am so hot and everyone else is sitting there saying it is ok so im nipping outside every 10 mins too cool down lol

Mrs N you never know theycould turn into something more and hopefully af will stay away for you.


----------



## dmn1156

Oh by the way for anyone wondering i was wandering around the other rooms and chele and oulina got there BFP


----------



## SDBL23

:witch: is here. How is it that I can ovulate we can do "dance" and absolutely nothing... Someone explain it to me.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.... looks like the triplets are going to have some fun together this month... lol.. hope you all get :bfp:s LOL

Hi newbies... Im sorry some of you got the :witch: already this month, :cry:... Soo sorry... PMA 

Update - well hubby is still hurt with his back and Ivve been busting his butt all week about wanting :sex: and he just groans...:nope: I know not to get my hopes up.. But tonight he's been hinting to me... Hmmmm...:happydance: Well see.... gotta get the spermies movin.. Im not due to O until this coming week but hell maybe I'll go early not sure how to tell with my FF chart because its only my first month... one day at a time right... wish me luck...:baby:


----------



## meldmac

I'm so confused...thought the :witch: arrived but now I've stopped bleeding again. Ugh...not going to get my hopes up though as I know my body can still be wonky after only giving birth 2 months ago.


----------



## Kelly9

wow meldmac I didn't realize you were trying right after already pushing out a unit! :rofl: You are so brave!!!!

Yay for the triplets! I love being apart of something so exclusive haha. Yes on the 19th!!!! I vow right here and now not to test until the morning of the 19th... I am in mountain time if that helps you DMN and should be up around 8 as the in laws are leaving. Not holding out hope but being part of a group testing together is awesome fun. I have had a sore throat since 2dpo and cramps for about 3 or 4 days now.... sigh


----------



## shawnie

I wish could test on the 19th! lol I hate the waiting lol


----------



## dmn1156

Hey all how are you today enjoying the weekend


----------



## Kelly9

things here are rainy which is so weird, normally we don't get this much rain over the summer, but I don't mind, I come from the coat where it rains so much more and I miss it out here when it is super dry.


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm having an emotional and confusing day, see my journal because I don't have the energy to type it all out again :(


----------



## dmn1156

Aww Mrs N i hope you did Ov but apparently i was told when i had problems that you can ov twice in a cycle it is rare but can happen not to me tho.

If you just keep dd until near your cycle then surely you should hopefully hit the egg dont give up hope just keep fighting as im sure your going to make a lovely Mummy


----------



## shawnie

I've read that sometimes the body gears up to OV a mature egg but there isn't one yet then doesn't so it tries again with a mature egg later on in the cycle. I think that had happen to me this cycle and I went looking for medical studies on it. I don't rely on the Internet only but it does help give a little insight in explaining possible reasons for things.

BIG hugs to you Mrs N.....


----------



## Kelly9

Hugs Mrs N, just keep at it every second day! Try not to let it get you down.

My boobs are hurting today... not uncommon days before AF though


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks girls, I'm feeling a lot better now, had a lovely evening out to a barbeque with friends with plenty of laughs - it really is the best medicine!


----------



## dmn1156

Laughter is a tonic that money cant buy glad your feeling better Mrs N

Kelly you never know so keep those fxd i have had no symptoms since started to get bloating which i get before af is due so if the witch is going to show my temps will start dropping but come on PMA for all


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I know, well only 4 more days till testing for us triplets!


----------



## meldmac

Go triplets go!! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## wannabeamom

morning!! hope you are all ok!!

mrs n keep your chin up!!

well i think my mind is officially playing tricks with me!! i had a dream that i did a test and it was positive so i ran into dh crying and woke him up to tell him he was going to be a daddy i was sooo happy then i woke up and realised it was a dream then i fell asleep and had the dream again both positives were so clear and felt so real nasty nasty mind of mine!!


----------



## dmn1156

Lets hope it comes true for you wannabeamom youe never know 

Kelly how are you doing today

My temps took another dip today so it is starting to go like last cycle so keeping fxd that they may go up tomorrow i took it a little earlier than usual as i had to go to the bathroom so i took it at my usual time and the temp was the same as yesterday but i logged the first temp i took. Also need a little advice on thee temp dips i have had the circcles are white never had them before so what do they mean? 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> yeah I know, well only 4 more days till testing for us triplets!

I think you may have a good chance this cycle your temps arelooking great


----------



## Mrs_N

morning girls, well it looks like my high temps were all down to being on nights, I've discarded them now and we are back to another anovulatory cycle. 
I'm okay, a bit fed up and disappointed obviously but not the tearful mess I was yesterday! :rofl:
wannabe ooh I hope your dream comes true! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck Mrs N hope it all works out for you


----------



## gumb69

hiya,
i'm in my 2ww again, i can test on friday and not any sooner because of the injections.
no symptoms, i had sore boobs the other day, but that was because of the pregynl injections. i'm pk+12 today. soo sick of this now.

best of luck to the rest of you and hope you all get to move into the announcement sections x


----------



## Young Mumma

Hey Ladies, this is my first ever time ttc... Im now 12dpo and I STILL havent done a pregnancy test!!! I dont know how Ive held out this long, as Ive read some posts about women who have done a test even though theyre only 4dpo, so I think Im doing quite well! The time has gone fairly fast, and Ive found that Im slowly becoming addicted to this website- its amazing! xxxxx


----------



## gumb69

Young Mumma said:


> Hey Ladies, this is my first ever time ttc... Im now 12dpo and I STILL havent done a pregnancy test!!! I dont know how Ive held out this long, as Ive read some posts about women who have done a test even though theyre only 4dpo, so I think Im doing quite well! The time has gone fairly fast, and Ive found that Im slowly becoming addicted to this website- its amazing! xxxxx

:wave: young mumma

all i can say is welcome and :test::test:

i've only posted a few times on this forum, but i've been on other forums for a few months. everyone is lovely, and yep it sure is addictive.
do you have a journal. oh and test and let us know.


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> hiya,
> i'm in my 2ww again, i can test on friday and not any sooner because of the injections.
> no symptoms, i had sore boobs the other day, but that was because of the pregynl injections. i'm pk+12 today. soo sick of this now.
> 
> best of luck to the rest of you and hope you all get to move into the announcement sections x

Welcome back gumb69 good luck for this cycle

to all new to the room welcome and good luck may your stay here be a short one :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Youngmumma i am testing wednesday with my triplet buddies and am doing quite well not to have tested so far but if i were you i would of tested by now be sure to let us all know when you do 

we could use a few more BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon


----------



## Young Mumma

Hi dmn1156, thanks for your reply! I know, I cannot actually believe I havent tested yet! I think I will try and wait till Wednesday and then test... I'll add you as a friend so I can let you know what the result is ;) xxxxx GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!


----------



## Young Mumma

Csunshine, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I wish you all the best, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## wannabeamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon


so so sorry to hear this sending you massive hugs xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon

Csunshine im so sorry :cry: sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon

Oh my darling ........ I am so so sorry to hear of this. You can PM if you need to anytime.

Sending you the biggest of hugs :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon

I'm so sorry hunny if you need anyone to talk to please feel free to message me. Sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Csunshine... sooo sorry.. my heart goes out to you.. :cry:


----------



## Mrs_N

:cry: csunshine I am so so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## beaney

Oh c sunshine I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope your taking time out helps and I'll be pleased to see you back when you feel ready. Huge huge :hugs: to you and your OH. 

I tried to post the other night, but my computer wouldn't play, but now the words seem insignificant so I'll post again soon. On CD9 ish and waiting for positive OPK. 

:dust: to all and see you soon. Good luck with the tests, triplets. xx


----------



## carriecinaz

C Sunshine, I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## shawnie

csunshine Super big hugs to you... I am so sorry hun.


----------



## gumb69

sunshine i'm so sorry.x that's just awful news, i don't know what to say i'm shocked and upset.
you are in my thoughts, xxxxx


----------



## gumb69

does anyone have an explanation why boobs get sore in the evening time.


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine huge hugs coming to you from AB. Would you like me to call you? I can wait a few days if you like but anytime you wanna chat on the phone FB me.


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies it's official I have miscarried. I found out yesterday and have taken some time to accept this. I will be back soon

I am so sorry to hear that CSunshine. You have had a very rough few months.

We are all here when you are ready.


----------



## SarahMelissa

So sorry CSunshine, sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

:witch: for me today


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry the :witch: got you Sarahmelissa


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry for af sarah. 
Back to work today. Feeling a bit crampy last few days think af might be on the way.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> Sorry for af sarah.
> Back to work today. Feeling a bit crampy last few days think af might be on the way.

I hope she is on the way for you Mrs N. At least you can get some closure on this cycle and start afresh :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

i think AF is on her way for me. really sore boobs oh man!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you all so very very much! I have made up my mind that I am not giving up! I appreciate all the kind words and that which does not kill us makes us stronger!!! I am the strongest person alive. LOL no but I am pretty darn tuff!

Sarah so sorry witch got you! 

Mrs N you got another positive opk this last weekend? Maybe this is it!

dmn, butterfly and Kelly hope this week turns out well for you all!

Melsue looking good for you as well.

So sorry to all that I have missed my mind is kinda :wacko: atm I promise to do better next time. 

Me doing good PMA all the way!!! I will start ttc on my anniversay which is next weekend on the 30th as that should be about the time I O if I do after all this crap!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Thank you all so very very much! I have made up my mind that I am not giving up! I appreciate all the kind words and that which does not kill us makes us stronger!!! I am the strongest person alive. LOL no but I am pretty darn tuff!
> 
> Sarah so sorry witch got you!
> 
> Mrs N you got another positive opk this last weekend? Maybe this is it!
> 
> dmn, butterfly and Kelly hope this week turns out well for you all!
> 
> Melsue looking good for you as well.
> 
> So sorry to all that I have missed my mind is kinda :wacko: atm I promise to do better next time.
> 
> Me doing good PMA all the way!!! I will start ttc on my anniversay which is next weekend on the 30th as that should be about the time I O if I do after all this crap!


I reckon you are an incredibly strong person.

:hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

Csunshine, welcome back! :flower: You are the strongest woman alive I think. You are incredibly resilient and full of PMA during a very trying time for your family. You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine :hugs: just lots of :hugs:

you are very inspirational.......... thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:blush: you ladies make me feel so loved!


I owe how I handle things to my Mom she was my rock and now is gone, but she is always looking down on us and helping us to make our decisions. LOL I sound like a freak. LOL:dohh:

:hugs: and glad to be inspirational because truly I draw my stregnth from all of you as well! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

meldmac said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html
> 
> Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> So sorry about your sweet angel Mollie Butterfly. I just visited the link and voted. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Meldmac. How are you doing? Welcome to the thread........ sorry for the delay - been off here for a few days. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> :blush: you ladies make me feel so loved!
> 
> 
> I owe how I handle things to my Mom she was my rock and now is gone, but she is always looking down on us and helping us to make our decisions. LOL I sound like a freak. LOL:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: and glad to be inspirational because truly I draw my stregnth from all of you as well! :hugs:

You don't sound like a freak at all [-X Your mom will definitely be looking down on you and unbeknown to you helping you along life's path especially when it gets rocky. My mum is also an angel watching over me and she will also be having lovely cuddles with Mollie. I have no doubt that your mom will be looking after your angels too. :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

You are fab Csunshine. :hugs: your mum and angels will be very very proud of you. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

- Butterfly - said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I did a magazine interview regarding Mollie if you're interested ........ https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/health/The+National+Lottery+Awards+The+Jennifer+Trust-1524.html
> 
> Hope this link works............ it is Mollie and her support worker Claire in the photo.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> So sorry about your sweet angel Mollie Butterfly. I just visited the link and voted. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Meldmac. How are you doing? Welcome to the thread........ sorry for the delay - been off here for a few days. :hugs:Click to expand...

No problem sweetie...sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine013 said:


> :blush: you ladies make me feel so loved!
> 
> 
> I owe how I handle things to my Mom she was my rock and now is gone, but she is always looking down on us and helping us to make our decisions. LOL I sound like a freak. LOL:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: and glad to be inspirational because truly I draw my stregnth from all of you as well! :hugs:

You don't sound like a freak at all. I believe with all of my heart that Devin and all my loved ones that have passed on are watching over me and my family. I call Devin my little angel. It is one of the things that got me through the pain of losing Devin. You do what you have to to keep going on and building strength to deal with it. If what you believe helps that than all the more power to you. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

So I think hubby and I have the swine flu...so it's probably a good thing that I didn't get pg this cycle. I would have been terrified of being pg with the swine flu. Now it can bugger off and wont have to worry about it again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well...sending lots of :dust: to everyone and hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!!

:hugs: to everyone you are all wonderful ladies.


----------



## Sassy1

meldmac said:


> So I think hubby and I have the swine flu...so it's probably a good thing that I didn't get pg this cycle. I would have been terrified of being pg with the swine flu. Now it can bugger off and wont have to worry about it again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...sending lots of :dust: to everyone and hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone you are all wonderful ladies.

You may want to get checked out ASAP and confirm if you do or not sweety!


----------



## Csunshine013

- Butterfly - said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: you ladies make me feel so loved!
> 
> 
> I owe how I handle things to my Mom she was my rock and now is gone, but she is always looking down on us and helping us to make our decisions. LOL I sound like a freak. LOL:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: and glad to be inspirational because truly I draw my stregnth from all of you as well! :hugs:
> 
> You don't sound like a freak at all [-X Your mom will definitely be looking down on you and unbeknown to you helping you along life's path especially when it gets rocky. My mum is also an angel watching over me and she will also be having lovely cuddles with Mollie. I have no doubt that your mom will be looking after your angels too. :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> You are fab Csunshine. :hugs: your mum and angels will be very very proud of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Talk about truly inspirational one word "YOU" thanks for the words and it's really nice to know I am not alone in all this. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine welcome back :flower: you are a strong person and im glad you have not given up and i hope your cycle gets back to normal straight away. And im sure your Mum is watching over you i always think mine is and as i have learnt time heals 10 year anniversary for my mum next year. So keep your PMA going and im sure it will all work out fine :hugs:

Butterfly how you doing hope this is your cycle

Mrs N it could me many things the cramping i hope it all works out for you just keep trying :hugs:

to everyone else i may have missed i hope your all well and all get :bfp: soon 

and to us all lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

good evening ladies. 
csunshine you are such a strong person, I know your mum would be so proud, and I'm sure all the precious angels are playing together somewhere up there. 

yeah I think my OPKs are positive at the moment, haven't done one today yet, got stuck in theatres with a complicated case. did have some EWCM too. you never know I guess!

meldmac sorry you aren't well. how bad are the swine flu numbers over there? I would recommend not taking tamiflu unless you have to, some not very pleasant side effects and seems to shorten the duration of symptoms by about 12 hours! also there isn't any way of knowing whether what you have is swine flu or ordinary flu - the microbioliogy samples take about 3 weeks to develop, at least they do here! of course, see your own doc if you are worried, just my 2 pennies worth!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone how are you all doing??

sunshine hope you are bearing up, you are a tower of strength!! xxx

sorry for the girls that the witch got!

hows my other 2 of the triplets doing? i had the bfp dream again last night my stupid stupid mind playing games!! not holding out much hope for this cycle just dont think my body is ready yet but wed will tell

mrs n hope you are o'ing :)

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Wannabeamom keep some PMA it can happen you never know i have no signs either now and my temps have gone a bit up and down but i think it is the heat it has been quite hot here but like you say we will see wednesday good luck hope we all get a BFP


----------



## dmn1156

can anyone tell me tho what the white dots mean on your ff chart as i have no idea lol


----------



## Mrs_N

a white dot means there's something that could have influenced your temp - have you taken them at different times? or if you tick some of the boxes like illness, sleep deprived etc you get white dots. it's so ff knows not to rely on them too much.

wannabe keep the PMA going! :dust:


----------



## shawnie

I was wondering the same thing about the white dots. Thanks for asking and thanks Lovely Mrs, N for that....

I hope this week goes by fast. I hate waiting on anything lol Drives me mad. I spent my whole day off cleaning the house. I mean cleaning the whole house.. I worked on the kitchen till my arms hurt from scrubbing LOL At least I wont have to do that for a long while now.... I ended up in the hottub early to relax before bed. I always keep my hottub at 94 or below. I can't stand it too hot....


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots to read! 

First and foremost, csunshine so glad to see you back hun! I have been really feeling for you... and I am so super impressed with your PMA I just wish I had the ability to promote PMA like that! Maybe we should meet up so you can rub off on me!

Hey triplets haven't forgotten about you! I am excited for wed but not hopeful, temps went down today but also got up ealier... have been sickish, sore throat since 2dpo and it's at it's worst today not feeling great over all.

Went on a 3 hour horseback ride with the inlaws and DH today, am quite sore but totally worth it, good thing I don't have to BD anytime soon my inner thighs and bum are so bruised! My horse decided to attack another one near the end of the hike and nearly sent me flying, I was so scared but I soon got him under control which is a shock cause that was my second time riding.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Meldmac - I have lit a candle for Devin this morning 

I shed a few tears...... I'm so sorry for your loss

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Mrs N was wondering lol 

Hi Butterfly hope your well

Csunshine keep that PMA going 

Hello to the other triplets test day tomorrow cant wait be sure to post lol

and to everyone else good Luck xx


----------



## dmn1156

Im sure af is on her way have severe af cramps im still hopeful as my temps are still above coverline so fxd


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh excited for you all testing tomorrow! 
Keep up that PMA! *insert cheerleading smilie here*

Temp drop for me today I was hoping for a rise. Still, my expectations are not too high anymore :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

i hope it all works itself out for you my cycles used to 28 now they have dropped down to 26 days lol nature never made things easy did they lol


----------



## Csunshine013

YEAH for testing!!!! I need to see a BFP!!!!!!

Kelly looked at your chart not to chabby! fxd 
Dmn also looked at your chart too looking good! by this time last cycle you had already started spotting. So fxd!

Mrs N I think your cycle this time was messed up because of you shift work! I personally hope you dont get af until April of next year! FXD that you get you BFP!

Butterfly how are you today?

Meldsac hope I spelled that right! Hope your having a good day!

Me I go this am to get my blood drawn to make sure hcg levels are going down. I am cramping quite a bit and still have lots of clots so :shrug: I hope it's done soon so I can get on with BD'n

Dr doesn't want us to ttc right away because of the dating thing. I am telling him today that we are ttc right away and I will know when cause I'm temping and know my body better than anybody!:growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with kicking the Dr's butt csunshine.

It is test day for the triplets tomorrow yay for us but sorry in advance csunshine I really don't think it is my month. I guess we'll be getting into the clinic soon so I will only have to endure a few more witches before we start IUI.


----------



## dmn1156

You tell em Csunshine at least with temping you know exactly where your body is at so i hope it does not take you long. :hugs:

My temps are better than last month it is just the af cramps i have that are the pain lol my cycles had been so up and down and have settled on 26 days for the last 5 cycles so still have my fxd

Mrs N tomorrow cant come fast enough my poas addiction is trying to take over could a po an opk instead to satisfy my addiction or is that cheating :rofl: i can wait it is only tomorrow right :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly I know how you feel (like it will never happen) then it does and wham! Don't worry about disappointing me, I can always go over to the BFP annoucements. LOL


Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

DMN you can hold out but I guess PO and OPK is a loop hole as we never specified :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

im going to be good and wait been swimming and going out with my later for a bit and i feel tired now so il be in bed at this rate by 10.30 lol so im going to wait till tomorrow as we said lol


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO betcha can't wait to :test::rofl::friends:were here for you don't do it til tomorrow!


----------



## Sassy1

xxx ladies


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine grr to the silly doctor - don't ttc just because you won't know your dates and that means they'll have to do an early scan to see how far along you are?? ridiculous!
good luck hunni :dust:

ooh and yes I agree with you about the shifts messing it up, it was just a shame it coincided with a patch of EWCM to throw me! 

ov triplets keep holding out, you can do it! DMN you know fmu would be best so keep up that resolve - I'm looking forward t coming and seeing your :bfp: tomorrow!


----------



## gumb69

well i tested again and i got a BFP, but it's only 5 days after my last pregynl injection, so i rang the clinic and they said that it is still the pregynl injection.
boobs very sore. i have to get to friday for all the pregynl to be out.
has anyone else had pregynl in their system 5 days after their last injection, the injection was 2500iU.


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome back Csunshine... its wonderful to hear that you are such a strong woman, PMA is the key.. and all of the support from all of these Poas addicts... Hee hee..

Cant wait what tomorrows outcome is going to be with the triplets.... :test: :bfp: - :haha:

Well me - still trying to figure out this ff chart - Ive been temping regularly but I was starting to think my cycle is off with an early O because I thought one of my OPK's were postive.. But now :TMI alert: Ive been checking my cervix and in the past day or so its been getting really high and soft.. So Im wondering if Im still going to O and didnt before... uugh.. I went to the drs yesterday and she told me to use the OPK's that are blue - Ive been using the pink ones and they are soooo confusing because the line never gets as dark as the control line and a few times I thought it did... Soooo confused.. I guess time will tell, just gotta keep the :sex: going and hope for the best... My temp when down a little this morning which is weird because I thought it went up and was going to stay up if I O'd early... :growlmad: this is driving me :wacko:....

Good luck tomorrow girls..... :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm, well the little drop isn't really significant - it doesn't go below the coverline so I would ignore that. 
with your cervix it does sound like you might be gearing up to ov now - i would keep at the :sex: just in case you haven't ov'd, you should know for sure withing the next few days! :dust:


gumb69 did they tell you when you can test reliably for the pregnyl to be out of your system? good luck! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> csunshine grr to the silly doctor - don't ttc just because you won't know your dates and that means they'll have to do an early scan to see how far along you are?? ridiculous!
> good luck hunni :dust:
> 
> ooh and yes I agree with you about the shifts messing it up, it was just a shame it coincided with a patch of EWCM to throw me!
> 
> ov triplets keep holding out, you can do it! DMN you know fmu would be best so keep up that resolve - I'm looking forward t coming and seeing your :bfp: tomorrow!

Mrs N just keep pluggin away it will happen soon! FXD

I didn't have the greatest trip to the Dr. The receptionist was a b**tch and then I thought I was doing good have great PMA then his wonderful nurse and the sonogram tech who both went through everything with me last time were there and I started to :cry:. God I just want to catch a break! I told the receptionist what I thought of her. LMAO could just be my hormones coming back to normal. LOL

I did tell the nurse that I was not waiting ttc due to my age and I know dr wont be happy but it's my body and this is what I want! :growlmad: I will be sent for tests if I can't carry the next one though. :dohh:

Sorry bit of a rant thanks for listening!


----------



## Melsue129

You go, Csunshine... I hate b*tchy receptionists especially at a drs office.. Dont they know they are dealing with people that are most likely sick and need proper attention... Having to deal with someone difficult just makes it all worse.. Its okay if you cried, you cant bottle it all up... Its a release of emotions that is needed before you can get on the positive track again. But you are doing good... dont worry about what anyone else thinks but yourself and you know whats best for your body - your the one that lives in it!!! Big Huge :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Csunshine, rant away sweetie...thank god the other 2 were nice. I've dealt with a not so nice receptionist before too at my docs office, now I only go to the clinic and not his office. The clinic may not be as nice but the people are so down to earth and more caring. I'm glad you said something to her. The way I look at it is if people are burnt out with their jobs to be mean under sad times or any for that matter, they need a new job!


----------



## meldmac

AF is gone yay!! It was weird it only lasted about 3 days, maybe my body still isn't back to normal after giving birth :cry: Oh well back to ttc again. I'm starting to feel better which is good because I want to get right back to :sex: again :rofl:....got to get that :bfp:!!

Sunshine glad you said something to that nasty receptionist...can't stand it when they are like that. Should have asked her who put that stick up her butt?

Hope everyone is doing well...lots of :dust: all around!


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> AF is gone yay!! It was weird it only lasted about 3 days, maybe my body still isn't back to normal after giving birth :cry: Oh well back to ttc again. I'm starting to feel better which is good because I want to get right back to :sex: again :rofl:....got to get that :bfp:!!
> 
> Sunshine glad you said something to that nasty receptionist...can't stand it when they are like that. Should have asked her who put that stick up her butt?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...lots of :dust: all around!

:bfp: is the goal!!!! I have always had a really regular af even after delivery fxd that your returns to normal! I have just read Devons Story you did a beautiful job! :hugs: So sorry you had to go through that and hope you get a positive soon!

If I could have thought of the stick comment I would have said it! I am not a quiet person when I get hurt so she best be really nice next time! :haha: I sound so big don't I


----------



## Mrs_N

good for you standing up for yourself csunshine! feel free to rant away, and deservedly so!

meldmac yay for af going, this is going to be your cycle! :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## wannabeamom

hey girls 
well done on standing your ground sunshine!!

testing day tomorrow triplets woo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

so I have to go to work tomorrow, but I'll be logging on tomorrow to see all your bfps! yay! :happydance:

I have now run out of OPKs :rofl: no point buying any more because I'm going to use my cbfm next cycle. so if I need to POAS it's going to have to be an ic hpt :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

How are you feeling wannabeamom?


----------



## gumb69

good for you sunshine xxx i hope the receptionist has a bit more respect for people x

Mrs N- Friday is my reliable test day. so only 3 more sleeps to go!!! PLEASE GOD LET ME GET TO FRIDAYXXX

hope everyone else is ok and :dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

i go out for a few hours and have to read 2 pages to catch up lol well i went out with my Dad for a few hours and spent about 35 mins in the bathroom i felt really ill something i had eaten had disagreed with my stomach lol 

Csunshine glad you told the receptionist what you thought of her i think sometimes they believe they are above everyone else and forget to act human.

Mrs N i have read really good things about the cbfm and most people seem to conceieve within 2 cycles so sending you lots of luck.

Kelly and wannabeamom well i have managed to not test so roll on tomorrow yay good luck to us all i hope we all get a BFP

to everyone else i hope you all get a BFP soon we all deserve to get one


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh maybe it wasn't something you ate dmn! :wohoo:

yeah I've heard good things about the cbfm too, but I guess the 2 cycles means 2 ovulatory cycles so that could still be a long while for me! still going to try and get clomid to kick start things.


----------



## dmn1156

at least i was not sick i dont do sickness to well lol 

anything that helps is a good thing clomid and the cbfm together hopefully will be a winning combination for you


----------



## Kelly9

I don't do sick well either, it is my least favorite thing on the planet... which shows how much I want my baby cause I am willing to puke everyday for months for it!


----------



## dmn1156

me too lol but if we can escape sickness then all the netter lol how has your day been


----------



## Mrs_N

lol, i don't think I know anyone who _likes_ being sick! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I hate to throw up and I have been through this now 3x's the first and second times didn't get hardly any ms! The second one was more simpathy than real sicky. LOL The last one though:dohh: I felt like crap from the day I found out and still am not completely right. :shrug: Soon though!

Here's to NO MS and lots of HEATHY BABIES FROM THIS THREAD!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

with my first i had an overactive thyroid i was really sick with that working was a nightmare lol no ms suits me so im with you Csunshine lol


----------



## meldmac

Ok I got a quick question for you ladies....so I thought af was gone yesterday but I'm bleeding again today. Does this sound normal? Could it be still my body getting back to normal from giving birth 2 months ago?


----------



## Kelly9

I used to have a period where I would bleed for 2 days then it would stop for a day then come back for another 2 so don't worry!

I am good, been so freaking tired with the in laws here and changing my sleeping patterns that I can't wait till my body adjusts.


----------



## wannabeamom

morning everyone

just tested and it was a :bfn: so thats yet another month :( roll on month 16 now!!

cant wait to see how kelly an dmn have done hurry up and get up and test!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry you got a :bfn: wannabeamom i did an ic and got a :bfn: so with the same fmu i took a shop brand one and cant decide on that one lol but im inclined to think that is negative too id upload the pic but i dont know how to on here lol 

Come on kelly hope you get a :bfp:

How is everyone else


----------



## wannabeamom

*wake up and test dmn and kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wannabeamom

LOL just noticed we must have been posting at the same time!!

do another brand one! has a line appeared then? fingers crossed!


----------



## dmn1156

i used a shop brand one and there is a really faint line but that took ages to appear i took a pic i thought maybe i could magnify it on my phone but it looks no different no matter how many times i look at it lol maybe it was because i had to go to the loo at 3 am this morning lol


----------



## wannabeamom

oooohhh i hope its a :bfp: xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

wannabe sorry it was :bfn: :hugs:

dmn your temps are looking really good. fingers crossed! to upload a pic go to post reply - manage attachments - then attach your pic.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Mrs N il do that in a mo 

why these tests are not just simple is beyond me it took ages for a line to appear on the sainsburys own brand one but it is so faint and the ic is just negative im begginning to think they are rigged to never show a positive lol


----------



## dmn1156

this is the test i took not a great one what do you think


----------



## Mrs_N

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Mrs_N

thats easily visible without evening opening it up, and it has colour! I think congratulations are in order! :wohoo:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Mrs N but it took a good 5 mins for it to show do you think it could be an evap line af would be due tomorrow and i have a boots one i can use in the morning.It gets confusing when one says negative and one has some colour i think the ic are not worth wasting money on lol


----------



## Mrs_N

doesn't look like an evap line to me, and an evap would not appear at 5 minutes - 5 mins is within the testing time frame :happydance:
test again tomorrow, but I'm predicting it'll be :bfp:


----------



## leelee

I am also predicting a BFP! My first BFP took 5 mins to show up on an IC and it was really faint. As long as it appears before the 10 mins it is valid.

Is that a FRER. I used a FRER to confirm my pregnancy. Found them very good!


----------



## leelee

Your temps also look amazing Dmn. I think you are pregnant! Woo hoo!


----------



## dmn1156

i will see in the morning was going to try an opk as well as i was on the peeonastick.com love this site and it said you will get a pos opk if you are pregnant might try it and see just to ease my poas addiction lol 

well i started trying in january really but not really trying too hard then i started temping in feb so it has taken a while still got af cramps tho


----------



## dmn1156

i used an ic first but that was a BFN then i used a sainsburys own brand one i had and that seemed to take ages to work at all, I have a boots one left but that just looks silly as you get a line in both windows and you have to wait for a cross on the second window on that


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> i will see in the morning was going to try an opk as well as i was on the peeonastick.com love this site and it said you will get a pos opk if you are pregnant might try it and see just to ease my poas addiction lol
> 
> well i started trying in january really but not really trying too hard then i started temping in feb so it has taken a while still got af cramps tho

Don't worry about AF cramps. I had them as well. You can get AF type cramps for the 1st few weeks when you are pregnant. It was the only symptom I had, oh and the fact that my CM dried up after O and it usually stayed creamy.


----------



## dmn1156

funny really we wait to see a BFP then we dont believe it when we do lol i think i have just got so used to seeing BFN for the last 6 months lol


----------



## meldmac

dmn1156 said:


> funny really we wait to see a BFP then we dont believe it when we do lol i think i have just got so used to seeing BFN for the last 6 months lol

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you meldmac im still going to re test tomorrow lol


----------



## dmn1156

Come on Kelly where are you i checked your chart and you have not updated it yet lol


----------



## wannabeamom

that is def a :bfp: well done!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!!!

maybe kelly is out celebrating?? come on kelly!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

mrs n.....i noticed you replied to my other thread about bd and o times....well if i got my smiley face on cd 9 does this mean that i didnt actually o on cd 9? aarrggghhh its so confusing!! so this could mean that i could have o on cd 10 or 11??

sooooo....i might not be 13dpo today?

and if this is the case what day do you think it would be best to bd on next month??

thanks for your help xxx


----------



## dmn1156

if your not 13 DPO maybe you could still get a BFP fxd for you wannabeamom
maybe kelly forgot about us lol come on kelly


----------



## wannabeamom

lol i have no idea what day im on i just assumed that the smiley face ment i was o'ing??

very much doubt its happened this month though as have no symptoms at all so gonna just try again next month but unsure when to start bd from?


----------



## Mrs_N

i _think_ the smiley face means you have your lh surge (although i've never used the smiley face ones) - this happens 12-36 hours before you actually ovulate, so yes you might have ovulated on cd10 or possibly cd11, or it could have been cd9. you won't know exactly how many dpo you are unless you temp. 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/MenstrualCycle2.png
is a graph of lh surge - so you can see that the surge starts a day or so before you ov.


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhh thanks mrs n i was going to start temping but with the various shift i work i really struggle getting up at the same time

a 13 hour shift i get up at 5.30

my day off i get up at around 8am

if im on nights its normally around 10am

so would i set my alarm for 5.30 every morning?

sorry if i sound thick just dont know where to start with it all!

been a total emotional wreck yesterday and today!! one of my lecturers came to the ward yesterday to see how im getting on and i burst out crying for ages and just couldnt stop i feel the same again today im sure its ttc thats making me like this...luckily she was really understanding and i had a good chat with her!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yup I can identify with that feeling! :hugs:

i work funny shifts too - thats what messed up my chart this month because I was on nights and couldn't temp at the right time. 
anyway, with your waking times you could either set your alarm for %:30 every morning and then just roll over and go back to sleep, thats what I do on days off or weekends. Or you could try and take your temp after the same number of hours sleep each night, it's a little bit of trial and error, but combined with your other signs - OPKs and CM, you should see quite accurately when you are oving.


----------



## Kelly9

I am here just waiting to get in the bathroom! I think you got your BFP DMN!!!!!!!! I saw that line no problem without making the pic bigger!!!!!!!!! I am expecting a BFN in about 15 mins once father in law gets out... man I Have to pee!


----------



## Kelly9

BFN guys just like I thought.


----------



## leelee

Am surprised you got a BFN with such a great looking chart.

Sorry Kelly9 :(


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: sorry to hear that kelly :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

don't lose hope Kelly - it could still be too early for you.

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn - CONGRATULATIONS. I could see that BFP without making the pic bigger!

Well done hun - try not to stress until you test again tomorrow - easier said than done.

Wooo hooo

Don't forget to post your symptoms on the Big Thread of Early Pregnancy Symptoms


----------



## dmn1156

im sorry Kelly your chart looks soo good still maybe it was a bit early for you still dont give up just yet xx

Thanks Butterfly i think if i did that one first i would not of bothered too much but i did 2 different ones and one was negative and one was positive but it seemed to take ages to get both lines


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm spotting I'm spotting :happydance: :thumbup: :laugh2: :dance: :rofl: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance:

so delighted that :witch: is on her way, new start for me :wohoo:


----------



## dmn1156

good luck for next cycle with that cbfm Mrs N the witch is not invited next cycle


----------



## Csunshine013

DMN .... :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
YEAH FOR THE :bfp: I could see it without magnifying it as well!!!


So sorry Kelly and wannabe for the negatives. FXD that it's just too early! I wait to hear if that is the case!

Mrs N YEAH for spotting!!!! We will be on the same cycle almost. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats dmn :hugs: and :dance:... That looks like a positive to me.. that line had to show up if you have the pregnancy hormone happening.. sooo excited for you... We want to see tomorrows pic too... i love seeing :bfp: LOL

Sorry wannabeamom and kelly - but if the :witch: hasnt showed up you many still be in the game, FX'd for you... :dust:

Okay ladies... my temp is still high this morning soo maybe I did o earlier.. :thumbup: we only :sex: on that day that ff chart said I o'd so hopefully that was the day and the :spermy: got to my little eggy... eek.. it was our first time using Pre-conceive too, so we will see.. 

Hope your doing okay Csunshine.. and all of the other gals that I forgot.. :dohh:

:dust: to everyone...


----------



## Mrs_N

too right, :witch: is not invited again, seeing as I have been so welcoming this time around! 

melsue your signs are all a little confusing aren't they! i would keep it at the earlier date, but remember when it comes to testing that you may have ov'd later than that.


----------



## dmn1156

Exactly you have let her arrive this month but just tell her it is the last time next month is by invitation only and the witch is definitely not invited :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhhh kelly sorry you didnt get your positive lets hope the witch stays away then at least you are still in with a chance!!

yay for mrs n wooooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

it is so hot and sticky here i am struggling to stay awake lol i am getting a lot of af cramps and lower back pain and the heat has given me a nice headache lol

how is everyone


----------



## Kelly9

I am pretty crampy now so I am not holding out hope. I have never seen those wonderful 2 lines and doubt I will for a while yet. 

Mrs N I am very happy for you though, I hope you O this cycle and witch stays away.


----------



## gumb69

dmn --:happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
that is definately a line xx i frantically scrolled back through the pages when i saw the other guys comments
no need for magnifying it, what cd are you on. get yourself to the doctors.xxx Oh how rude, i forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> dmn --:happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
> that is definately a line xx i frantically scrolled back through the pages when i saw the other guys comments
> no need for magnifying it, what cd are you on. get yourself to the doctors.xxx Oh how rude, i forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS :hugs:

TY gumb69 im on cd 26 13dpo af would be due tomorrow im going to retest in the morning as i did an ic first and that was a :bfn: and then i decided i would use the supermarket own brand one i had and as you saw that was a :bfp: but it took a while for the line to show so im going to test in the morning the day af would be due and il see what that says also in my little bag of tricks lol opks ic tests and other bits and bobs i found a clearblue digi test i was saving it but im going to use with a fmu tomorrow 

How are you doing


----------



## shawnie

Congrats DMN
Yay Mrs N, I agree, the which is not invited next month either lol


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to see you pregnant digi DMN I am happy one of us got their BFP.


----------



## dmn1156

im still hoping you might join me your temps are still looking good mine at this point last cycle had been dropping but yours are still going up il still keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly how long is your luteal phase normally


----------



## Kelly9

Double post ...


----------



## Kelly9

DMN your hopes for me make me want to cry, I would simply love to join you in first tri. My LP is normally 14 days with AF on 15dpo in the am normally but last months was 15 long and the one previous 13 days long, those were the only 2 months that it was less or more then 14. I really want to have hope but I just don't, I have had some cramping today to.., and this might be tmi for sure but after orgasming I had slightly more intense cramping which I thought was weird so I believe she is on the way for sure. Just in time to visit me during my first week at my new job.


----------



## wannabeamom

oh kelly hun i know how you feel i am sat here now with cramping the witch isnt due till sunday but i feel like shes already here!


----------



## - Butterfly -

to those ladies waiting for BFP and near AF . . . . . . cramping can be a sign of both :witch: coming and BFP so just remember the PMA PMA PMA

DMN hurry and wake up I'm stalking you!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi butterfly! how are you doing??

i normally only every get cramping like this on the actual day of af but it seems wierd to get it today as if af came early it would be a 23 day cycle hmmmm!!

but i got :bfn: yesterday and not had any signs of inplantation...but then again got a little confused in when i actually O'ed as got my smiley face on cd 9 and thought thats when i O'ed but how naive???

maybe im just clutching at straws???


----------



## Mrs_N

wannabeamom you could quite easily be a day or two out with your calculations of how many dpo you are, keep your chin up :hugs:

kelly :hugs: you are still in with a chance, it isn't over yet! *darn we need that cheerleeding smilie!*

dmn WAKE UP!! :rofl: I want to see your lines again! :happydance:

CD1 today for me, fresh start, new PMA :hppydance:
The cbfm has come out to play this cycle. I don't get to POAS til cd6 though. 
Those who don't get their :bfp: and will be joining me for this cycle remember, chances are you will ovulate and get either :witch: or :bfp: before I even get a peak :rofl: :rofl: you've gotta laugh haven't you!!


----------



## dmn1156

Im awake lol had to put all the bins out as it is bin day


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i dont want to make you cry but your temps are really good and i have had and still got cramping your hopefully both still in with a chance im keeping my fxd


----------



## Mrs_N

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I knew it!
huge congratulations dmn!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Mrs N 
all you lovely ladies have made my last 3 cycles on here the easiest by far the previous 3 seemed to go on forever by myself lol the waits have not seemed so long somehow and this was my 6th cycle was going to seek help if this one had not panned out lol


----------



## wannabeamom

oh wow woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo congrats dmn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i love seeing those words on a test god knows what i will be like if i get them!!!

i think the witch is here for me there was pink when i wiped so now on knicker watch!!

on the plus side hopefully she will be gone for sun so i can enjoy my day at the spa as i was worried about her coming when i was there like she was due!! and now i can put all my effort into this cycle with lots and lots of bd'ing :)

congrats again dmn!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you wannbeamom i still dont believe yet i swore i was dreaming this morning lol 

I hope if she is on her way she leaves you quickly :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

lol you can relax now!! have you told your other half? what was his reaction?

she normally only stays for 3 days i like her to just have a flying visit if she must show!!


----------



## dmn1156

no Not yet lol he would drive me nuts once he knows lol does not help practically just asks stupid questions all the time lol i thought id share with all of you first for a while i get more sense from you all :rofl: and if it was not for all you lovely ladies i think id have gone nuts by now :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> Im awake lol had to put all the bins out as it is bin day
> View attachment 32413

oh this is just wonderful - there was no doubt after yesterdays line anyway :thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Butterfly i know i think i was just being silly lol


----------



## ginger863

Big congratulations dmn, very happy and excited for you. When you planning to tel your OH then? Dont think i'd manage to keep it a secret for anymore than about two minutes!


----------



## dmn1156

maybe the weekend lol as he is on lates for the next 2 nights and i cant stay awake till he gets in so il try and catch him on saturday morning but i dont feel so bad i have shared with all of you so im not as dying to tell as much as i would be lol


----------



## Kelly9

What is up with my temps.... maybe getting sick? I am off to work.... ARG!

Congrats DMN


----------



## Melsue129

Oh thats wonderful news DMN... Sooo happy for you... I love seeing those :bfP:... so exciting.. You need to fill us in when you tell your DH, I'd loved to hear about the reaction... :hugs:

Come on :bfp: for everyone... I want to see pictures of tests on every page... :wohoo: or else :gun:..... 

Mrs. N. I know its been quite the confusing cycle for me - kind of weird, could be due to stress too seeing that the DH is still really hurt and cant work... So guess who has to do it all - meeeee... and now I have poison ivy which is a rash and ichy on my face, neck and hands... Thats from helping weed gardens at my friends house because they are getting married this weekend.. Thats what I get for being a good friend.. LOL.. Anyway the DH is still into :sex: so thats a plus even though its just a little painful... yikes...

We had our neice over lastnight she's going to be 1 yr old in two weeks and she is walking while holding onto someones hands.. She is going to be walking on her own in a few weeks we would just all soo excited for her.. playing on the floor lastnight and the DH was into all of his baby talk and coo-ing over her - he just adores her and he was soooo into baby dancing lastnight I know he is hoping for a :bfp: this month..

When i test i will keep in mind a couple of possible O dates... when do you think I should start testing... If I go by FF - I am 6 dpo now.. should I wait until 14 or 15 or later because I could possibly be o'g now... eekk decisions, decisions... LOL 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.... Yay for DMN's :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh DMN CONGRATS!!!!!!

Kelly your temp is awesome don't count yourself out just yet! FXD :thumbup:

Wannabe so sorry she's on her way!

WOOP WOOP!

The bleeding has stopped and now DH and I can get down to some major scroggin! He is feeling very neglected as since I got my BFP I only dtd 1 time. LMAO I didn't want anything to happen.:blush: but it did so :shrug: maybe I should have had lots of sex? :dohh:

I go out of town this afternoon and will be back tomorrow evening so I will have to catch up then. :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly9 - wow thats another spike I hope the :witch: stays away...


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly wow your temp certainly is staying up! if it stays up there for another couple of days maybe test again? I know you don't like to test though.

dmn have you got any special way planned of telling dh? I always like the planned announcements but I could never do it, I'll be blurting it out straight away cos he'll be stood outside the door waiting :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

knowing me guys il go to tell him and then wont and then just txt him the pic of the test and let him phone me :rofl: telling my Dad now there is a dilemma he goes home tomorrow and been trying to tell him all day im such a wimp i know he will be happy but he is in kind of a narky mood today lol


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly your temps are way better than mine are i think maybe you tested a little to early or maybe that test was a not sensitive enough to pick up the hormone yet the ic i got said negative try a shop one or a digi one i have to say an opk shows positive as well as i tried that too still got a poas addiction lol


----------



## gumb69

dmn congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope you are feeling good, here is to a very healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## meldmac

Yay dmn!! So happy for you :happydance:

Well according to my ticker I should have the "O" in 1 day. So back to :sex: I go!! Still feeling a bit rubbish from this flu/cold thing. Ugh! Oh well.

Wish me luck ladies!!

Lots of :dust: around!!! 

FX for everyone! And :hugs: all around!!


----------



## dmn1156

thank you all im feeling fine at the moment but im sure that will change soon lol

good luck with O hope you get a BFP at the end

Gumb how you doing


----------



## ginger863

I'm 9DPO now and having some weird abdominal pains for a few days now, today though it's different, like a dull ache but feels like it's hot inside too where the ache is, it's not painful just uncomfortable and getting more persistant. Not sure whether this is anything to worry about or not. ANy one else experienced aches and pains that feel hot inside (sounds silly but dont know how else to explain it). It really doesnt feel like AF and is too to be if i'm having my normal cycle.


----------



## gumb69

ginger - i had the hot sensation yesterday in my right hand side too. 

dmn- well i'm in a bit of a dilemma. i tested again this morning and it was a BFP, but then i tested again tonight at about 6 pm and it was a BFN. i'm wondering if that is all the pregynl out of my system now and it is a true BFN, or the fact that i only held my pee for 2 hours and i drank at least a pint of water in those two hours, what you think?

if i get my BFP tomorrow it's a true BFP as all the pregynl should be out of my system. today is just dragging. i wish i had never done that test tonight. what you think!!
xx


----------



## dmn1156

ginger i had uncomfortable cramps for a few days and just felt really hot but i put that down to the weather and for the last 2 days i have got af cramps yesterday quite badly i had the do you temp


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> ginger - i had the hot sensation yesterday in my right hand side too.
> 
> dmn- well i'm in a bit of a dilemma. i tested again this morning and it was a BFP, but then i tested again tonight at about 6 pm and it was a BFN. i'm wondering if that is all the pregynl out of my system now and it is a true BFN, or the fact that i only held my pee for 2 hours and i drank at least a pint of water in those two hours, what you think?
> 
> if i get my BFP tomorrow it's a true BFP as all the pregynl should be out of my system. today is just dragging. i wish i had never done that test tonight. what you think!!
> xx


i got 3 :bfn: 1 in the morning and 2 in the evening your hcg levels can sometimes not be as high in the evening as it is in the morning as it is not as concentrated i really hope you get a :bfp: i need some buddies cant find a room as lovely as this one hence im still here :rofl: well i would be anyway as your all so lovely :hugs:


----------



## ginger863

thanks gumb69 and dmn. I dont temp at the moment, am using CBFM so am just relying on that for my O days etc. It just feels hot inside where the pain/throbbing is and is getting stonger as the day goes on. Like i said it's not painful, just uncomfortable, might put a hot water bottle on to see if that helps. I'm at high risk of ectopic pregnancies due to scrring caused by endo so i just worry everytime i feel something i havent felt before. I'm pretty sure it's not AF, just doesnt feel like it and i shouldnt be due on for another 8 days. Guess i'll just have to wait and see.:huh:


----------



## noynoyavery

hello im a newbie my first post im in need of help!i have had 5 faint bfps and im 8 days po now ive done one this evening and bfn and im feeling very periody the bfps where done at all times of the day not just fmu ..please can someone give me some idea whats going on im going crackers:wacko:


----------



## gumb69

dmn1156 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> i got 3 :bfn: 1 in the morning and 2 in the evening your hcg levels can sometimes not be as high in the evening as it is in the morning as it is not as concentrated i really hope you get a :bfp: i need some buddies cant find a room as lovely as this one hence im still here :rofl: well i would be anyway as your all so lovely :hugs:
> 
> ah bless xxxxx thanks. i really hope i get one toox i'll keep you posted, i have to say though i'm seriously lacking in PMA after that BFNClick to expand...


----------



## gumb69

noynoyavery said:


> hello im a newbie my first post im in need of help!i have had 5 faint bfps and im 8 days po now ive done one this evening and bfn and im feeling very periody the bfps where done at all times of the day not just fmu ..please can someone give me some idea whats going on im going crackers:wacko:


hiya,

did you see the quote above that dmn sent to me about testing.
AF symptoms are the same as pg tests. hold your pee for a few hours like i'm about to do and don't drink, and best of luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## dmn1156

noynoyavery said:


> hello im a newbie my first post im in need of help!i have had 5 faint bfps and im 8 days po now ive done one this evening and bfn and im feeling very periody the bfps where done at all times of the day not just fmu ..please can someone give me some idea whats going on im going crackers:wacko:

sometimes in the evening your hormone level can be lower and may show a negative and as i am just finding out myself you can get af cramps you could try testing in a few days in the morning


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> i got 3 :bfn: 1 in the morning and 2 in the evening your hcg levels can sometimes not be as high in the evening as it is in the morning as it is not as concentrated i really hope you get a :bfp: i need some buddies cant find a room as lovely as this one hence im still here :rofl: well i would be anyway as your all so lovely :hugs:
> 
> ah bless xxxxx thanks. i really hope i get one toox i'll keep you posted, i have to say though i'm seriously lacking in PMA after that BFNClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on gumb PMA PMA PMA i did not think i was goint to get my :bfp:this cycle but i did and i had no real signs other than af was on her wayClick to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh DMN CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Kelly your temp is awesome don't count yourself out just yet! FXD :thumbup:
> 
> Wannabe so sorry she's on her way!
> 
> WOOP WOOP!
> 
> The bleeding has stopped and now DH and I can get down to some major scroggin! He is feeling very neglected as since I got my BFP I only dtd 1 time. LMAO I didn't want anything to happen.:blush: but it did so :shrug: maybe I should have had lots of sex? :dohh:
> 
> I go out of town this afternoon and will be back tomorrow evening so I will have to catch up then. :hugs:

:hugs: to you hun.

Sounds like you are doing great. xx


----------



## dmn1156

i feel like a hot water bottle tonight lol it is so warm


----------



## Kelly9

OMG ladies!!!!!!!! I got my fertility clinic appointment!!!!! Sept 24th! OMG OMG OMG OMG I started to cry on the phone with the lady who was giving me the info and she was like don't get me started to!

Witch should be here tomorrow and I don't care! She can come I will be doing IUI in October!!!! Whoot one more cycle before we start!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! Can't breath i am so excited!


----------



## dmn1156

great news kelly i hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Kelly9

Meeeeee toooooo! I am that much closer to it!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> OMG ladies!!!!!!!! I got my fertility clinic appointment!!!!! Sept 24th! OMG OMG OMG OMG I started to cry on the phone with the lady who was giving me the info and she was like don't get me started to!
> 
> Witch should be here tomorrow and I don't care! She can come I will be doing IUI in October!!!! Whoot one more cycle before we start!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! Can't breath i am so excited!

YAY!!!!!!! OMG kelly I am soooo happppy for you! im jumping up and own right now!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats what I was doing!!!!! and screaming!!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats kelly - hope you get your BFP soon.

I'm officially in the 2WW currently 3dpo . . . . . . is it too early to symptom spot? :rofl:


----------



## manchester1

haha im currently 2dpo!!!! really want to to a test already ;)


----------



## - Butterfly -

yay for manchester being in the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly....thats fantastic news about the fertility clinic!!!! yay!!!!!!

dmn how are you feeling today?

helloooooooo to everyone else!!!!

af came into full swing yesterday the worst ive ever had, the pain has been unbearable so i ended up going to the emergancy doctors this morning and they were soooo unhelpful and was trying to put me on the pill??!!!?? i just kept saying no way cant you give me something for the pain??? ended up eventually getting a prescription for mefenamic- has anyone experienced this drug before? the thing is though he said to start taking it the day before af is due....how is that possible if she comes 3 days early again next month??? grrr

anyway got a app with my own gp next week to see if he can do some investigations as we have been ttc for 15 months now not sure exactly what tests they can do any advise ladies??

sorry for the long post :)


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly anfd manchester yay for being in the tww :happydance:

kelly :wohoo: so pleased your appointment came through! if your temp stays high you might not need it though, only one more day and you are officially late! your chart really does look amazing!

I'm back onto nights this weekend, not going to bother tempingm for the next few days - it's not an important time and I know from the last time that they'll be all messed up!


----------



## ginger863

Hey wannabeamom, i take mefenamic acid and tylex for my AF pains. I have endometriosis and had a coil for 5 years. Was really worried about starting TTC as i knew it meant periods which were excrutiating befreo my coil. Didnt want to take the strong painkillers i used to when we were TTC. My doctor has told me it's fine to take these when i'm on AF and also that i can top them up with nurofen if i need too as if you have AF you cant be pregnant so they wont do any harm. I dont start taking them till i know AF is here or definatley on her way. They are widely prescribed for period pains and can work quite well. I really do feel for you, i know how it feels when you feel like you cant cope with the pain, hope you're feeling better and that this month it's just a one of for you.:hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks ginger!!!

ive always suffered with bad pains but they seem to be getting worse :( hopefully this might be the last month of af!! fingers crossed x


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all i woke up feeling quite sick and my Dad just left and i have spent the last 10 mins crying my eyes out no idea why other than that im ok 

Butterfly and manchester:happydance: for th 2ww i hope it passes quickly

wannabeamom i dont know about the medication why some doctors can not be more helpful i dont know mine can be really stupid and just rushes you out the door


Mrs N hopefully your cbfm will be more useful than temping


Hope everyone else is well


----------



## dmn1156

Oh and for some bizarre reason i still got up and temped and logged it into ff :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

it's probably habit dmn! 
sounds like your hormones are starting to kick in, I hope you don't feel too bad with it :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

probably lol i hate goodbyes anyway but it is only 250 miles drive and im going up there myself in october hardly forever lol


----------



## manchester1

thanks for the warm welcome!!

this will be my first tww....on my 2nd cycle of clomid. did noy ovulate 1st cycle


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Morning all i woke up feeling quite sick and my Dad just left and i have spent the last 10 mins crying my eyes out no idea why other than that im ok
> 
> Butterfly and manchester:happydance: for th 2ww i hope it passes quickly
> 
> wannabeamom i dont know about the medication why some doctors can not be more helpful i dont know mine can be really stupid and just rushes you out the door
> 
> 
> Mrs N hopefully your cbfm will be more useful than temping
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is well

Oh no, I hope your not getting morning sickness already :(


----------



## dmn1156

i did feel quite queasy this morning and i have had a headache since yesterday so i dont think that helped surely it is a bit early for mornin sickness yet well i hope so lol


----------



## Melsue129

dmn - soo happy you are feeling emotion, queasy and have a headache... :rofl: those are great signs of pregnancy... I know they could suck but I wish I could feel that way right now... Come on Headaches and MS!!!!

Kelly - excited for your fertility appt, my dr said that she is going to set up an appt in Nov for me, but hopefully I'll need to cancel it!! 

Welcome Manchester :flower::flower::thumbup:

and congrats to the newbie that has been getting :bfp:... love those stories.... Im sorry I forgot your name I couldnt scroll back from this page :dohh::dohh:

Ginger - good luck sounds like you have some good signs, keep up the PMA.. :thumbup:

wannabeamom - soo sorry you are going thru all of that pain, glad they gave you something for the pain.. poor girl... stay strong... :hugs:

Me... well poison ivy is spreading.... and Im not sure what to do - last time they put me on steriods (prednisone pills) and I dont want them to do that this time because of the chance of being prego... sooo I have this voice in my head that just tells me to put my big girl pants on and tough it out... So Im trying and its Friday - I hope it doesnt get worse over the weekend, I'll just cry.. Does anyone know if I can take a small dose of benadryl for the itching.... :cry:


----------



## Mrs_N

have a look here melsue https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/75170-can-take-benadryl.html
sorry to hear it is spreading :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

well i decided id tell the OH today so i sent him the text with the picture of the test then he phones and says what you sent me :dohh: so i was in desperate need of the bathroom so i hung up and went then he phones me back saying pregnant what do you mean your pregnant :dohh: so i told him when he can stop talking like an idiot :rofl: and has made sense of things to phone me back then he phones me back saying congratulations so i asked what planet he was on and was it nice there because he was acting like a complete donut :rofl: not quite the response i expected lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> well i decided id tell the OH today so i sent him the text with the picture of the test then he phones and says what you sent me :dohh: so i was in desperate need of the bathroom so i hung up and went then he phones me back saying pregnant what do you mean your pregnant :dohh: so i told him when he can stop talking like an idiot :rofl: and has made sense of things to phone me back then he phones me back saying congratulations so i asked what planet he was on and was it nice there because he was acting like a complete donut :rofl: not quite the response i expected lol

HI Dmn,

I reckon your OH got such a shock he didn't know what to say.When I showed my OH my test he made me do another one straight away as he was so shocked.

Thought you might be interested in this link. It's where the 2WW ladies post when they get a BFP. It's not that active yet but hoping that might change this month!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/138896-so-guess-my-first-nine-month-wait.html

Yay - your in the 2WW again Butterfly!


----------



## Kelly9

My temps are still high but I tested again and it was BFN.... I am more crampy today to. Will wait it out and see... if I didn't have my apt now I would be super pissed if AF showed up.... lol glad this cycle waited till I had the good news.


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly all i can say is WOW when I look at your temps... thats crazy, what test did you use just now? an IC?

dmn - sooo funny, he is totally shocked... how long were you trying for??


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks lee lee il head over in a while 

Kelly after asking a few questions about what the white dots mean i also found out they represent when you log certain symptoms but i also found out that ff put them in when they think you may of had implantation so im still keeping my fxd for you but it is good you have your appointment if needed


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue129 said:


> Kelly all i can say is WOW when I look at your temps... thats crazy, what test did you use just now? an IC?
> 
> dmn - sooo funny, he is totally shocked... how long were you trying for??

well we tried for a while last year and i got so disheartened with BFN i gave up and started again in january but did not try too hard then but in feb i started temping and now here i am lol


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm a bit depressed today and sad wish I was pg so I could fill these empty arms right now. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'm a bit depressed today and sad wish I was pg so I could fill these empty arms right now.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Meldmac it will happen soon for you im sure hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: dmn I guess you completely surprised him!! 

meldmac :hugs: hang in there hun, you'll get there

kelly :hugs: can't believe it was bfn, glad you have your appointment to look forward to

I'll be off to work in an hour or so :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

yes hang in there! 

I used IC tests, I will use my first response one on sunday or maybe tomorrow if not AF or spotting today. Although I don't think I am pg cause the cramps are getting more painful. It's ok though really! It would have been nice but I might not have believed a pregnancy test if I was, I would be a wreck if I hadn't gotten the fabulous news I got yesterday. I am full of new hope and dare I say my PMA is coming back? It's been gone since June.


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly well if you do take another one let us know!!!! Im glad you have something to look forward to and yay! for PMA... Keep it going.... :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

kelly im still getting BFN with ic ones id use a different one tomorrow or sunday as your temps are better than mine are lol


----------



## leelee

Yeah, I only got a very faint BFP on an IC. You had to squint to see it. Then I used a FRER and got a great line.


----------



## shawnie

meldmac said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'm a bit depressed today and sad wish I was pg so I could fill these empty arms right now.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

 Big:hugs: to you lady! xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Wow you guys you're getting me so excited now!!!! I am using my first response in the AM if no spotting so please all of you pray for me tonight!!!!!! Or in the morning or afternoon if you're just reading this, I need all the praying power I can get! Eek! I am still warm to the touch to... I can tell when my temps fall and nothing yet.... God I shouldn't be letting myself get this much into it!

Sarah I was so hoping you'd be on msn!!!!! I just wanna talk to someone! so Boo that you're not!


----------



## Kelly9

DMN what do your cramps feel like? Have they been weaker or stronger on different days?


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> Wow you guys you're getting me so excited now!!!! I am using my first response in the AM if no spotting so please all of you pray for me tonight!!!!!! Or in the morning or afternoon if you're just reading this, I need all the praying power I can get! Eek! I am still warm to the touch to... I can tell when my temps fall and nothing yet.... God I shouldn't be letting myself get this much into it!
> 
> Sarah I was so hoping you'd be on msn!!!!! I just wanna talk to someone! so Boo that you're not!

 I will for sure!!!! keeping FX real tight!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Got everything crossed for you Kelly!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Meldmac - I feel your pain hun. Sending big :hugs:

Kelly - I'm praying for you too.

Leelee - thanks yes glad to be in the 2ww - how are you doing?

DMN - that's men for you!!! :rofl:

Mrs N - not too long before you're trying out the CBFM!

Shawnie - when are you testing?

I'm sorry if I missed anyone - but hello to you all anyway.

Would you mind having a look at my chart please. I put my temp in this morning and FF moved my O day from CD12 to CD13 and I don't understand why.

Thanks lovely ladies


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Meldmac - I feel your pain hun. Sending big :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - I'm praying for you too.
> 
> Leelee - thanks yes glad to be in the 2ww - how are you doing?
> 
> DMN - that's men for you!!! :rofl:
> 
> Mrs N - not too long before you're trying out the CBFM!
> 
> Shawnie - when are you testing?
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone - but hello to you all anyway.
> 
> Would you mind having a look at my chart please. I put my temp in this morning and FF moved my O day from CD12 to CD13 and I don't understand why.
> 
> Thanks lovely ladies


Keeping my fingers crossed Kelly!

Butterfly - it is really difficult to call. It could be either 12 or 13. My gut tells me 12 though, as there was quite a bit of a rise. Would that put your coverline lower than usual tough? maybe that's why it was changed?


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly the cramps im getting are like really bad af cramps you feel like the witch is coming at any moment some days there not too bad other days they can be quite intense i have everything crossed for you ill be anxiously waiting your result i really hope you get a BFP as your temps are better than mine are and mine a dropping a bitnow but then im waking up at stupid oclock to go to the bathroom lol and just to use up my ic ones i tested again it took a whole 15 mins for a really faint line to show up on it

How is everyone else today


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Kelly the cramps im getting are like really bad af cramps you feel like the witch is coming at any moment some days there not too bad other days they can be quite intense i have everything crossed for you ill be anxiously waiting your result i really hope you get a BFP as your temps are better than mine are and mine a dropping a bitnow but then im waking up at stupid oclock to go to the bathroom lol and just to use up my ic ones i tested again it took a whole 15 mins for a really faint line to show up on it
> 
> How is everyone else today

Hi Dmn,

It's up to yourself but I stopped charting after I got my BFP as I didn't want to freak myself out with fluctuating temps.

Hope you are okay.


----------



## dmn1156

I have now i think i forgot for the first few days lol and it was habit before i got out of bed i didn't temp today lol


----------



## Kelly9

Butterfly i would say cd13 cause your temp on cd12 is lower then most of the 6 temps before witch ff uses to calculate your O date, I think FF is right hun.

I got a BFN on the FR still no spotting or AF though, I am ok about it really! I am now so looking forward to our appointment!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sorry you got a BFN not good when the witch plays tricks on you and your appointment is not far off hope it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, well :witch: is all but gone now, so that was a really short af!

kelly :hugs: glad you have your appointment, so exciting!


----------



## Mrs_N

butterfly I think I agree with ff because although you had a rise on cd12 the temp was still quite low, and you continued to have fertile cm


----------



## shawnie

Butterfly, I am still learning the whole temp thing n charting on FF. I really don't know it well enough to say.. Sorry I can't be of more help in that for you...

FF wants me to test on the 31st due to not really knowing my cycle. It's saying I might start AF on the 27th. I am going to test on the 24th... If I get a BFN that day and haven't seen AF on the 27th I'll test again on the 31st. I am just glad my LP is looking good so far as of today so I am excited about that.


----------



## Kelly9

Witch showed today but it's all good, all drugged up on advil. It would have been a nice b day gift if it didn't show but here's to our apt.


----------



## meldmac

Ok I am officially an idiot now. I convinced myself that the 3.5 days of bleeding I just had were implantation bleeding and took a test. Well I wasted a test for nothing, blah. I just want to be pg so badly right now :cry:


----------



## kissarmylove

The infamous 2WW! Hello ladies! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

meldmac said:


> Ok I am officially an idiot now. I convinced myself that the 3.5 days of bleeding I just had were implantation bleeding and took a test. Well I wasted a test for nothing, blah. I just want to be pg so badly right now :cry:

big :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry witch got you Kelly hope your appointment comes round quickly :hugs:

Meldmac so sorry it will happen for you im sure keep trying big :hugs: to you

Mrs N nearly time for you to use that cbfm good luck with that :happydance:

Butterfly how are you doing in that 2ww 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mrs_N

Meldmac :hugs: I have done that before too. 
Kelly sorry af got you but yay again for your appt! 
Welcome kissarmylove :wave:

can't wait to use the cbfm hope it makes better sense than opks. Can book mY doc appt tomorrow too yay!


----------



## dmn1156

good luck with that Mrs N the cbfm is meant to be really easy to use ans apparently makes more sense spoke to a few people who used 1 and they conceived on there first cycle of using it so i hope that will be the case for you 

I have not even made an appointment with my GP yet :blush:


----------



## Dixie2009

Hello

I am in the middle of my 2WW! I feel like I am goin mad.

Can I join????


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome Dixie everyone is lovely here and will help you through


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome dixie! :dust:

wow it's been quiet on here today, everyone enjoying the sunshine?!


----------



## Kelly9

I am off to work... cramping is bad today.. waiting for advil to kick in. Only another 12 days till I can POAS :rofl:

I also started taking my folic acid again today like I told myself I would once I got my appointment. I hate swallowing pills!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw sorry to hear you are in pain kelly :hugs:
good idea to take the folic acid though. 
I am now taking a total of 9 pills a day :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Yikes thats a lot. I Took 2 advil and one folic acid and will take more advil later in the day, cramps are worse then they normally are maybe it has something to do with my lp being longer then usual.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Dixie

Sorry you're in pain Kelly - liking your PMA though - 12 days to go!! 

Mrs N - 9 pills wow??!!

How are you feeling dmn?

the 2ww is going quite slow and coincides with a depressed period . . . . I'll survive though. DH and I have decided this will be our last 2WW for a while. We are going to apply for the PGD option if BFN in 10 days time.

Because I'm feeling qutie low about missing Mollie I'm not stressing over the 2ww like I normally do.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Butterfly i hope this is your cycle you really deserve a BFP glad you are going to apply for the PGD also it can get quite depressing seeing a BFN all the time must be harder for you so sending you lots of big :hugs:

Kelly sorry your in so much pain hope the advil takes effect for you

Im doing ok been getting quite bad cramps today which at times have been quite painful but other than that im ok thank you


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Welcome Dixie
> 
> Sorry you're in pain Kelly - liking your PMA though - 12 days to go!!
> 
> Mrs N - 9 pills wow??!!
> 
> How are you feeling dmn?
> 
> the 2ww is going quite slow and coincides with a depressed period . . . . I'll survive though. DH and I have decided this will be our last 2WW for a while. We are going to apply for the PGD option if BFN in 10 days time.
> 
> Because I'm feeling qutie low about missing Mollie I'm not stressing over the 2ww like I normally do.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx

:hugs:

Hope you are okay. Really hope this is your month.


----------



## shawnie

Hi everyone!

Kelly sorry your in pain sweetie, I can't wait to hear about your appointment and how your first day of school goes when it starts.... Are you taking a prenatal vitamin too?

I got my BFP =) I've been in shock all day. I am going to call the doctors tomorrow to make an appointment and set things up. I went to a baby shower today and when I came home I fell asleep for a few hours so I wasn't online all day.


----------



## dmn1156

Congratulations Shawnie :happydance:


----------



## wannabeamom

hello everyone!!
kelly sorry about the pain i know how you feel with that one!!

congrats shawnie woo hooooooooo another bfp!!!!

mrs n horray for af leaving you!!!

leelee hows your bump coming along???

butterfly how many dpo are you?

hope everyone else is good!!! 

af has left the building so im planning to start bd cd 7 everyother to every day incase i o around cd 9 again so fingers crossed!!! got a gp app for thurs to talk things through with him as it is coming up for 16 months but not sure what to say etc has anyone else been to the gp about ttc that can help me?


----------



## dmn1156

i did a few years ago i found it helped to write things down i wanted to ask as i got a bit tongue tied when i got there and forgot half i wanted to say not a great help but just an idea really


----------



## Trinity42

May I join?? 3DPO... Trying not to test.


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome trinity good luck


----------



## leelee

Yay, congrats Shawnie.

That is fab news!

CSunshine - how are you? :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:happydance: Shawnie - congrats

wannabe - I'm now 5dpo - it really is going slow!

Welcome trinity

How are our pregnant ladies leelee, csunshine and dmn?


----------



## dmn1156

im feeling fine today after eating some breakfast cereal dont normally eat breakfast but i was hungry lol 

Butterfly hope time goes a bit quicker for you it seems to take forever to go by when your just waiting 

leelee how you doing today


----------



## gumb69

dmn - did you book your doctors appointment yet xx

i'm getting myself all ready for this cycle. this is def my month, i've decided xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Hi everyone...

Hope the pregnant ladies are doing good..

Congrats Shawnie...

Kelly soo sorry AF showed up - its great you have your appt to look forward too, Yay!!!

Mrs. N happy to hear AF has disappeared, that b*tch...LOL... Good luck bedding this month, keeping my fx'd for you!! :hugs:

Welcome alll newbies... This is a great place to chat, vent, laugh and cry.. Lovely ladies...

Me well - still have horrible poison ivy... Went to the ER yesterday they did a blood test and it came back Negative, which the dr said it probably is too soon for a positive.. So he gave me the prescription for the steriods to get rid of this rash but said not to take them until I get the :witch: -uuugh..Sooo tired of being itchy and miserable... :cry: I just wish I know for sure if I was pregnant or not so I knew if I could take the pills or not :cry: So Im trying to tough it out but I feel like a baby and DH is giving me lip because Ive been crabby, like I dont have any excuse.... So upset with him...


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> dmn - did you book your doctors appointment yet xx
> 
> i'm getting myself all ready for this cycle. this is def my month, i've decided xxx

No not yet naughty i know time seems to going to quickly going to phone in a mo if i can get through

I hope it is your cycle no witch for gumb69:winkwink:


----------



## shawnie

Melsue129 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Hope the pregnant ladies are doing good..
> 
> Congrats Shawnie...
> 
> Kelly soo sorry AF showed up - its great you have your appt to look forward too, Yay!!!
> 
> Mrs. N happy to hear AF has disappeared, that b*tch...LOL... Good luck bedding this month, keeping my fx'd for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome alll newbies... This is a great place to chat, vent, laugh and cry.. Lovely ladies...
> 
> Me well - still have horrible poison ivy... Went to the ER yesterday they did a blood test and it came back Negative, which the dr said it probably is too soon for a positive.. So he gave me the prescription for the steriods to get rid of this rash but said not to take them until I get the :witch: -uuugh..Sooo tired of being itchy and miserable... :cry: I just wish I know for sure if I was pregnant or not so I knew if I could take the pills or not :cry: So Im trying to tough it out but I feel like a baby and DH is giving me lip because Ive been crabby, like I dont have any excuse.... So upset with him...


Oh Mel I am so sorry hun. Have you tried oatmeal and all the home remedies to sooth the pain and itch? I've never had it but I've seen some non med ways to help with poison ivy. big :hugs: to you


----------



## Csunshine013

leelee said:


> Yay, congrats Shawnie.
> 
> That is fab news!
> 
> CSunshine - how are you? :hugs:

Hey Leelee I'm good just had the most wonderful weekend in a long time! I was out of town on Thursday and came home a little early on Friday! I spent a lovely evening with some friends playing dice and watching them drink themselves silly. LOL Saturday I took DD school clothes and supply shopping! WOO HOO! That's done! We took DD to the fair on Saturday night and let her ride all the rides! DH and I ate fair food YUMMO!!! We walked arouond to all the exhibits and then went home and had a wonderful nights sleep. Sunday we got DD ready for school as it started today. I did laundry and took DD to soccer practice and sent DH to the Demolition Derby and had a few hours to myself! DD and I got to spend a while together as well so it was nice. Then DH got home and OMG we had the most amazing BD session. LOL :blush: I almost forgot how wonderful they are. LOL
So that's about it for me! Doing well just waiting now. :dohh:

Shawnie Congrats!!!!

Mrs N yeah for the CBFM!

Kelly so excited for your appt!

Hello and welcome to all the new lovely ladies!

Meldmac so sorry your feeling down! It will happen :hugs:

Butterfly hope your doing well!

Wannabe fxd for this cycle!

To all that I have forgotten hope your all doing well!


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Shawnie... I've done the oatmeal baths all of the over the counter scrubs and benadryl seems to help with the itchiness.... the dr actually told me to use a baking soda paste yesterday to help dry it out so Im doing that too... its just really uncomfortable... between being miserable and fighting w the DH and the stress of everything, Im sure Im going to get a :bfn: at the end of the month... :cry:


----------



## meldmac

shawnie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Kelly sorry your in pain sweetie, I can't wait to hear about your appointment and how your first day of school goes when it starts.... Are you taking a prenatal vitamin too?
> 
> I got my BFP =) I've been in shock all day. I am going to call the doctors tomorrow to make an appointment and set things up. I went to a baby shower today and when I came home I fell asleep for a few hours so I wasn't online all day.

Yay congrats sweetie!!:happydance:


----------



## meldmac

Melsue129 said:


> Thanks Shawnie... I've done the oatmeal baths all of the over the counter scrubs and benadryl seems to help with the itchiness.... the dr actually told me to use a baking soda paste yesterday to help dry it out so Im doing that too... its just really uncomfortable... between being miserable and fighting w the DH and the stress of everything, Im sure Im going to get a :bfn: at the end of the month... :cry:

So sorry sweetie you're having a rough time of it. :hugs: Hope it gets better soon and you get your :bfp: as well!


----------



## Mrs_N

Shawnie huge congrats! :happydance: so happy for you!

welcome trinity :wave:

csunshine sounds like a lovely weekend, yay for lovely weekends! :hugs:

melsue sorry you are still feeling itchy! hope it starts to settle soon

butterfly :hugs: i really hope you get your bfp you deserve it so much!

to everyone else :hugs: I know I have forgotten some things, my brain is post-nights mush today! 

the 9 pills are not 9 different pills, there are 3 evening primrose oil pills in there, 4 agnus castus, a folic acid & a berroca. 
I have my appointment to see a GP tomorrow morning. it is not with my original GP - she was fully booked tomorrow - the could get me in next thursday but I'm working, and I didn't want to wait too long! Hopefully this other one will be just as understanding.


----------



## gumb69

melsue - i feel itchy just reading you post. hope your poison ivy buggers off soon. x


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes my weekend was lovely now if we could just have that every day. LOL

I started temping again today but DH woke me early and so I laid very still but think it womped up my temp anyway. LOL Oh well do it again tomorrow. LOL


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies! On Round 2 of Clomid and in the 3WW here! Currently 6 DPO! Good Luck everyone! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all wowo so much to read! I am finally on days off 4 of them all in a row! The pain is gone and the advil helped. I am spotting now so after tomorrow I should be good. We'll do the every second day BD thing till cd14 then wait till cd17 again. I was worried about getting my cd3 bloods done again for the fertility clinic as they want everything as up to date as possible, well anyway surprisingly my package came in the mail today and they just mailed it out friday! So off i went running around getting the blood form from Doc's out here then getting them taken, 8 vials of blood!!!!! Well they are done and thats good cause it's cd3 for me today!! So all is working out just beautifully. I am really confident that our first round of IUI will work. My PMA is coming back full force but not for this last natural cycle... One month exactly to go!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay glad everything is on track and you got your bloods sorted! 
andresmummy good luck on your 3ww (do you have a really long LP or are you just very good at not testing??)
I'm off to the doc today, will report back later!


----------



## - Butterfly -

good luck at the doctors Mrs N - hope you get someone understanding.

Melsue hope you feel better soon

Csunshine :rofl:

hell to everyone else!


----------



## Melsue129

Good Luck AudresMummy!!! I had a friend on Clomid and she got pregnant on the 1st month she used it both times....

Mrs. N. Hope the drs visit goes good. Fill us in when you get a chance.

Thanks Butterfly - Im hangin in there.. This is all just soooo annoying... :hissy: I actually have a patch of rash on my right bum cheek - when I helped weed my friends garden we all went into the pool afterwards so the patch is on the outside of where my bathing suit bottoms were.... uuuugh... :sad2: So Im sitting here at work and every time I move my butt gets itchy...... :growlmad: LOL Kind of funny but totally annoying.... 

Kelly Im totally excited for you and your bloods.. Hee Hee.. So tell us alittle about the process of what they are going to test? I went for my preconception drs appt and they took bloods to test for heritary diseases, toxoplasmosis because I have a cat and some other stuff.. But they made an appt for me to see the Fertility nurse in November.. I wonder what your process it now...

Big hugs :hugs: to everyone else... and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh i forgot to update this thread, sorry ladies! 
it's all in my journal, but basically the message was keep trying, it might all still be the pill, and we'll try again for the day 21 blood tests. i blubbed my way through the appointment, felt like such a twit but the doc was very understanding - she doesn't think we've been trying long enough yet though.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mrs N so sorry! Maybe the bloods will show something? :hugs:

I would make another appt with you org. Dr as she knows you best.

Me I am good nothing much going on here except with all the excitement about DD starting school I forgot to temp so I prob messed up my chart this month. LOL I do know when I get o pains though and haven't had them yet and tonight is the EOD so DH best be ready this evening. LMAO :thumbup:

Hope you all are doing well! Good luck Andresmum!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck csunshine! :dust:

yes I am planning to go back to the original doc once I've had the blood test repeated in a couple of weeks. At least if that one again shows that I'm not ovulating she may be willing to arrange further things - she seemed a bit more willing to bend the 1 year rule!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Mrs N!

I would tell them it's been longer than a yr. It seems to get the ball rolling faster than telling the truth. LOL FXD for good bloods.


----------



## andresmummy

Mrs_N said:


> yay glad everything is on track and you got your bloods sorted!
> andresmummy good luck on your 3ww (do you have a really long LP or are you just very good at not testing??)
> I'm off to the doc today, will report back later!

Oh I am good at testing I just have irregular cycles up the wazzoo!!


----------



## andresmummy

Melsue129 said:


> Good Luck AudresMummy!!! I had a friend on Clomid and she got pregnant on the 1st month she used it both times....
> 
> Mrs. N. Hope the drs visit goes good. Fill us in when you get a chance.
> 
> Thanks Butterfly - Im hangin in there.. This is all just soooo annoying... :hissy: I actually have a patch of rash on my right bum cheek - when I helped weed my friends garden we all went into the pool afterwards so the patch is on the outside of where my bathing suit bottoms were.... uuuugh... :sad2: So Im sitting here at work and every time I move my butt gets itchy...... :growlmad: LOL Kind of funny but totally annoying....
> 
> Kelly Im totally excited for you and your bloods.. Hee Hee.. So tell us alittle about the process of what they are going to test? I went for my preconception drs appt and they took bloods to test for heritary diseases, toxoplasmosis because I have a cat and some other stuff.. But they made an appt for me to see the Fertility nurse in November.. I wonder what your process it now...
> 
> Big hugs :hugs: to everyone else... and lots of :dust:

Thank you! I usually get preggers on the 5th try! But, I was hoping for this time to be different!!:dust:


----------



## andresmummy

Good Luck everyone! I am not able to read threads thoroughly (my 3 1/2 year old is demanding my attention...) :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

The testing they will do for us is 930am DH has an SA 130pm I get a pelvic and baseline ultrasound at 2pm we sit down with the doctor for our consultation and go over the results of the SA from the morning and previous ones as well as my bloods and ultrasounds. Then at 730pm there is an IVF info session that we will do so that we won't have to redo it if IUI fails and have to wait longer. We are for sure doing IUI first so long as the doctor thinks we have a good shot of it working. I am thinking 2 inseminations with clomid and the hcg trigger for the first round. I want the best odds. If IUI doesn't work then I think we'll skip right to ICSI as DH doesn't have a high sperm count and likely wouldn't produce enough sperm to fertilize all the eggs I produce. A lot of this is if's and maybe's though we will know pretty much everything once we get in to see the doc.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N sorry the other doc told you to keep trying hope you have better luck with your own gp

Butterfly how you doing today

andresmummy hope you get your BFP 

Csunshine hope your well good luck this cycle

Kelly glad your appointment is coming up hope all is going well

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Melsue129

Wow Kelly thats quite the process you guys get to go thru and it sounds exciting though.. I was just reading up on IUI's and I had no idea that when they wash the sperm someone actually did a study where they were able to pick gender specific.. It was around 82% or something like that - so thats interesting.. Good Luck with all of your tests and I hope you get a sticky beanie this coming month!!!! :dust:

how dmn feeling today??


----------



## dmn1156

Hi melsue im feeling fine today thank you 
how you doing your ff chart is looking good good luck hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## Kelly9

If DH had enough spermies I would consider loading up on the girly sperms but since he doesn't I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## Lawa

HI Guys new in here. on my second cycle of TTC. I had a smiley face on my OPK today so I suppose I am now in the TWW. I had a miscarrage about 12 months ago now and this is the first time trying to conceive properly so I am very nervous :D


----------



## Csunshine013

Lawa said:


> HI Guys new in here. on my second cycle of TTC. I had a smiley face on my OPK today so I suppose I am now in the TWW. I had a miscarrage about 12 months ago now and this is the first time trying to conceive properly so I am very nervous :D

Welcome Lawa! I am no expert but don't you need to dtd for the next three days once you get your smiley face?

Either way the 2ww sucks and hope you find something to keep your mind off it! 

Good Luck and FXD for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Lawa

Yeah I no its like three days lmao Just really excited if i am honest nearly 2 weeks anyway!!!

im like a kid and will be wanting to test everyday from now on lol


----------



## Mrs_N

Lawa welcome :wave: the smiley face means your body is preparing to ovulate, and will probably do so in the next 24-48 hours, so keep :sex: because you most likely will not have actually ovulated yet! 

melsue your chart is looking good hun, fingers crossed! :dust:

kelly wow what an intense day that will be, exciting times though! 

I'm feeling good this evening. After the initial frustration I am now feeling reassured that they don't think there is anything seriously wrong to cause this anovulation, and all I can do for now is to keep everything crossed that my body gets rid of the pill remnants and allows me to ovulate. I did do it that once, so I know I'm capable! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Lawa good luck in the tww hope it passes quickly for you


----------



## Csunshine013

You'll be just like the rest of us wanting to test but not daring to test. LMAO

I go through this monthly. lol Don't ever feel out by yourself.


----------



## Chris77

Knock knock. Maybe I come in?

I'm in the 2WW too. I'm actually in my 12th 2WW...praying this will be the lucky one!

I look forward to getting to know you ladies! :hi:


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome chris77 everyone is really lovely here and im sure you will find a lot of help and support if you need it


----------



## Kelly9

welcome chris77 I am close to you gearing up for my 14th tww! Hopefully I will only have 15 of them!!!!


----------



## meldmac

Welcome to the new ladies.

Ugh I'm finding this 2ww soooo slow. Send me some of that PMA ladies.

Hope everyone is doing well! Lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## dmn1156

Come on meldamac not long to go hang in there sending you lots of :dust: and PMA


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mel I'm with you - this 2WW is sooooo slow :rofl:

I'm only 7dpo - OMG 7dpo :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Butterfly lets hope the time goes a bit quicker

well my doctor wont see me well his receptionist wont make me an appointment she says i have to go pick up a for and a test from them and then take to the hospital for testing and then if they conform it she will make me an appointment gladly were her words


----------



## Mrs_N

Mel and butterfly, hang in there! :dust: what have you got planned for the weekend?
welcome chris77 hope this is lucky 14 for you :dust:

dmn well I guess it cuts out the middle man - getting the test first, because if you go for an appointment they'll only ask for a blood test. still, sounds like she was a bit rude about it!


----------



## manchester1

imalso7dpo!!! arghh...going crazy!!too much time on my hands !!


----------



## dmn1156

true it does do that and less of my blood to be taken lol cant believe how rude she was tho i just picked up the form and now she says to me make sure that is a FMU you take to the hospital and i was going to sneak into the loo and drop it off on my way back oh well i must obey:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

4 dpo today (possibly 5) and my confidence is sinking fast! I have TTC Journal too..just can't figure out how to link it into my sig. :dohh:


----------



## Melsue129

HI newbies!! Welcome!!! The 2ww sucks big donkey balls!!! :rofl: 

DMN glad you are doing good and to hell with b*tchy receptionist I think we went thru this a couple weeks ago with c sunshine - I hate those crabby girls.. Booo to them. Have fun peeing in a cup!!!! :winkwink: like you probablyh havent pee'd on enough things already.... :haha:

Mrs. N. glad to hear u feel a little bit better after your appt.. I was on the pill for 12 years and I swear it took a while (3-4 months) before my body got back to normal - it was ridiculous... and it P'd me off... :growlmad:

Mel and Butterfly Im with ya on the slow 2ww :hissy: at least I have my itchiness and calamine lotion to keep me busy in the mean time.... :dohh:

Well Im hoping my temps are going to stay up for good!!! Well have to wait and see... :wacko:

Good Morning to everyone I missed.. hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue129 said:


> HI newbies!! Welcome!!! The 2ww sucks big donkey balls!!! :rofl:
> 
> DMN glad you are doing good and to hell with b*tchy receptionist I think we went thru this a couple weeks ago with c sunshine - I hate those crabby girls.. Booo to them. Have fun peeing in a cup!!!! :winkwink: like you probablyh havent pee'd on enough things already.... :haha:
> 
> Mrs. N. glad to hear u feel a little bit better after your appt.. I was on the pill for 12 years and I swear it took a while (3-4 months) before my body got back to normal - it was ridiculous... and it P'd me off... :growlmad:
> 
> Mel and Butterfly Im with ya on the slow 2ww :hissy: at least I have my itchiness and calamine lotion to keep me busy in the mean time.... :dohh:
> 
> Well Im hoping my temps are going to stay up for good!!! Well have to wait and see... :wacko:
> 
> Good Morning to everyone I missed.. hope all is well :hugs:

if this was anywhere near cup size would not have a problem more of a tube with a 3cm hole to aim at she had the bigger ones think she had the hump as she had to print of the form lol


----------



## Melsue129

> if this was anywhere near cup size would not have a problem more of a tube with a 3cm hole to aim at she had the bigger ones think she had the hump as she had to print of the form lol

Oh Noooo!!!! You better practice your aim girl!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## leelee

Hope the 2WW is going quickly Butterfly and Melsue.

Dmn - how are you?

How is everyone else?


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue129 said:


> if this was anywhere near cup size would not have a problem more of a tube with a 3cm hole to aim at she had the bigger ones think she had the hump as she had to print of the form lol
> 
> Oh Noooo!!!! You better practice your aim girl!!! :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

I will need to im sure she hated me :rofl:

Hi leelee im not too bad ty how are you doing


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> HI newbies!! Welcome!!! The 2ww sucks big donkey balls!!! :rofl:
> 
> Well Im hoping my temps are going to stay up for good!!! Well have to wait and see... :wacko:
> 
> Good Morning to everyone I missed.. hope all is well :hugs:

OMG that made me laugh! I wasn't exactly thinking about big donkey balls!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope your doing well Melsue! How's the itching? Gotten any better?

Meldmac and Butterfly :hugs: know exactly where your at! Hope today gets better!

Mrs N how are you today?

Leelee hope things are well!

Kelly hope your enjoying your days off!

dmn sometimes receptionist aren't the most tactful! I had words with the one at my Gyno's office last time because she was so insensitive! :thumbup:

Welcome Chris77 and manchester and I know there's one more but I forgot to write it down but I will get it I promise! Hope your stay here is short lived!

Me well I remembered to temp today and hopefully will be seeing a nice rise, but I have no idea if I o'd yet or not due to my forgetfulness. LOL I am doing well and can't wait for us all to join the first tri side! 

PMA ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## leelee

Csunshine013 said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> HI newbies!! Welcome!!! The 2ww sucks big donkey balls!!! :rofl:
> 
> Well Im hoping my temps are going to stay up for good!!! Well have to wait and see... :wacko:
> 
> Good Morning to everyone I missed.. hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> OMG that made me laugh! I wasn't exactly thinking about big donkey balls!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hope your doing well Melsue! How's the itching? Gotten any better?
> 
> Meldmac and Butterfly :hugs: know exactly where your at! Hope today gets better!
> 
> Mrs N how are you today?
> 
> Leelee hope things are well!
> 
> Kelly hope your enjoying your days off!
> 
> dmn sometimes receptionist aren't the most tactful! I had words with the one at my Gyno's office last time because she was so insensitive! :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome Chris77 and manchester and I know there's one more but I forgot to write it down but I will get it I promise! Hope your stay here is short lived!
> 
> Me well I remembered to temp today and hopefully will be seeing a nice rise, but I have no idea if I o'd yet or not due to my forgetfulness. LOL I am doing well and can't wait for us all to join the first tri side!
> 
> PMA ALL THE WAY!!Click to expand...

Hi CSunshine,

It is great to see your PMA at an all time high. I really hope this is your month.

DMN - glad you are well. Any more queasiness?


----------



## dmn1156

yes csunshine i dont think many receptionists have much tact or sensitivity i cant belive i have been told i cant see a gp until she gets her piece of paper back from the hospital saying the result is positive oh well i may get an appointment next week lol


----------



## dmn1156

i feel queasy most mornings but at the moment i find if i just get up and have breakfast it does not last to long


----------



## Csunshine013

They say if you keep some crackers by your bed and munch on one prior to getting up it helps with the ms


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N said:


> Mel and butterfly, hang in there! :dust: what have you got planned for the weekend?
> welcome chris77 hope this is lucky 14 for you :dust:
> 
> dmn well I guess it cuts out the middle man - getting the test first, because if you go for an appointment they'll only ask for a blood test. still, sounds like she was a bit rude about it!

Probably not much. Maybe cleaning ugh!


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Csunshine il give them a go


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Thanks Csunshine il give them a go

Your welcome! They also say ginger crackers. :shrug:


----------



## Melsue129

dmn1156 said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was anywhere near cup size would not have a problem more of a tube with a 3cm hole to aim at she had the bigger ones think she had the hump as she had to print of the form lol
> 
> Oh Noooo!!!! You better practice your aim girl!!! :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to im sure she hated me :rofl:
> 
> Hi leelee im not too bad ty how are you doingClick to expand...

DMN - I say you go pee on HER! See how she likes it... :haha:

csunshine - itchiness is still around and its driving me INSANE :wacko: I took a benadryl last night and passed out.. My DH woke me up asking what were you saying and I was mumbling gibberish it was soooo weird but hilarious... I guess i was so out of it I was talking in my sleep... :haha: He was laughing at me this morning... The older spots are drying up but I have new spots showing up everyday... Im hoping it will just run its course and just dry up. Trying to be strong - Dr said to wait until I get my period before I take prednisone to clear it up.. So I have about a week before I can test - took two test this week and both :bfn: including the blood test but dr said it probably is too soon.... Uuuuuugh... I just need this week to fly by...

Oh and good girl for remembering to temp - its kind of fun to see how the chart looks after awhile... 

Leelee I hope you are feeling good? Hows the bump?


----------



## Csunshine013

The baking soda water paste is a good thing and we use a lot of calomine lotion here. LOL Good luck

I know that tww sucks but it's worth not hurting your chances! Good luck and everything crossed!


----------



## leelee

Melsue129 said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was anywhere near cup size would not have a problem more of a tube with a 3cm hole to aim at she had the bigger ones think she had the hump as she had to print of the form lol
> 
> Oh Noooo!!!! You better practice your aim girl!!! :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to im sure she hated me :rofl:
> 
> Hi leelee im not too bad ty how are you doingClick to expand...
> 
> DMN - I say you go pee on HER! See how she likes it... :haha:
> 
> csunshine - itchiness is still around and its driving me INSANE :wacko: I took a benadryl last night and passed out.. My DH woke me up asking what were you saying and I was mumbling gibberish it was soooo weird but hilarious... I guess i was so out of it I was talking in my sleep... :haha: He was laughing at me this morning... The older spots are drying up but I have new spots showing up everyday... Im hoping it will just run its course and just dry up. Trying to be strong - Dr said to wait until I get my period before I take prednisone to clear it up.. So I have about a week before I can test - took two test this week and both :bfn: including the blood test but dr said it probably is too soon.... Uuuuuugh... I just need this week to fly by...
> 
> Oh and good girl for remembering to temp - its kind of fun to see how the chart looks after awhile...
> 
> Leelee I hope you are feeling good? Hows the bump?Click to expand...

Your chart looks great Mel!

The bump is fine. Sickness is slowly easing and am getting lots of pain in my lower abdomen but reckon it is my uterus stretching. Anything is preferable to feeling queasy every day though!


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine - ive been faithfully using baking soda paste and calamine I look like a walking pink lady!! :haha: Went food shopping after work yesterday and people were looking at me weird.. :rofl:

Thanks lee lee - Im hoping my temps stay up for a :bfp: in a week... Trying to stay postitive, Im going thru this torture because of this stupid poison ivy and hope it becomes worth it maybe a lil beanie this month.. Fx'd - waiting, wishing, hoping...

-- Leelee Glad to hear the MS has stopped, that I think is the one thing that I wont be looking forward to during a pregnancy... Do you have a lil bump yet? Showing?


----------



## Chris77

Oooooo something new....blurred vision in my right eye! WTF? Of course it could be my contacts but I think I remember my Mom saying she had problems with her vision/contacts when she was preggers....so maybe!! My confident has been boosted EVER SO SLIGHTLY!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

Lets hope if you get your BFP that you keep your eye sight would hate to have you bumping into walls all preggo and stuff :dohh:](*,)


----------



## Kelly9

SO much to read... I don't even know where to start.... I did like your PMA csunshine, once this cycle is over for me if we've started IUI then I will have to add that to my siggy to, I intend to be so full of pma for my first IUI cycle that I have to get preggers. 

Chris77 never heard of eye sight problems but I sure hope it's cause you're pg.

Butterfly and melsue I hope your tww come to and end with great news although melsure if you are pg you'll have to deal with the itchies a lot longer!

Me I am waiting for the window people to show up and come measure my basement for a new window, they cancelled on me yesterday after I waited almost 3 hours so I am hoping they will be here today.


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Kelly!!! I dont mind dealing with the itchiness if I have a lil beanie to look forward to.... keeping my fx'd.... 

Good luck with your window people - having to wait for someone to show is a pain in the butt, no???? :wacko:


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Kelly!!! I dont mind dealing with the itchiness if I have a lil beanie to look forward to.... keeping my fx'd.... 

Good luck with your window people - having to wait for someone to show is a pain in the butt, no???? :wacko:

Chris - your funny!!! hope your p'gers!!! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Melsue129 said:


> Csunshine - ive been faithfully using baking soda paste and calamine I look like a walking pink lady!! :haha: Went food shopping after work yesterday and people were looking at me weird.. :rofl:
> 
> Thanks lee lee - Im hoping my temps stay up for a :bfp: in a week... Trying to stay postitive, Im going thru this torture because of this stupid poison ivy and hope it becomes worth it maybe a lil beanie this month.. Fx'd - waiting, wishing, hoping...
> 
> -- Leelee Glad to hear the MS has stopped, that I think is the one thing that I wont be looking forward to during a pregnancy... Do you have a lil bump yet? Showing?

Lol, there is a tiny bump there but it is more like flab I think!

The poison ivy sounds terrible. Are you getting any relief from it?


----------



## Melsue129

Leelee - Ive been trying oatmeal baths to relieve the itching and the dr said I could take benadryl which is an allergy med that will stop the itchiness but it also puts me to sleep so during the day is kind of tortureous!!! :cry: Im such a baby.


----------



## leelee

Melsue129 said:


> Leelee - Ive been trying oatmeal baths to relieve the itching and the dr said I could take benadryl which is an allergy med that will stop the itchiness but it also puts me to sleep so during the day is kind of tortureous!!! :cry: Im such a baby.

Your not a baby at all. It sounds horrendous :nope:


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> SO much to read... I don't even know where to start.... I did like your PMA csunshine, once this cycle is over for me if we've started IUI then I will have to add that to my siggy to, I intend to be so full of pma for my first IUI cycle that I have to get preggers.
> 
> Chris77 never heard of eye sight problems but I sure hope it's cause you're pg.
> 
> Butterfly and melsue I hope your tww come to and end with great news although melsure if you are pg you'll have to deal with the itchies a lot longer!
> 
> Me I am waiting for the window people to show up and come measure my basement for a new window, they cancelled on me yesterday after I waited almost 3 hours so I am hoping they will be here today.

You will have to make a PMA blinky!

I hate waiting for people as they seem to always disappoint me. LOL I am very impatient. LOL I have been patient my whole life and now have decided that I don't have enough time for that. LMAO


----------



## Kelly9

I have been so patient with this whole ttc malarky that I feel I shouldn't have to feel patient for anything else! I will make a blinky... I'll get you to help me when the time comes as I don't know how to do it, but don't worry about it now, I still gots a month to get through ladies! 

Melsue when I first moved in with DH and his buddies back in university one of them let his moms smelly dog in the house and it infested the place with flea... I lucky me was the only one getting bitten and it got so bad that I had hundreds of bites on my legs I took benedryl calamine lotion anything you can think of a nothing worked... like you said the benedryl helps but it made me fall asleep... I forgot about that side effect and took it before a very small french lecture and ended up falling asleep front row centre in class... I was so mortified!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:


:sleep::shhh::sleep:


----------



## Kelly9

You laugh now but one of these days you'll fall asleep during something important! :rofl:

Still waiting for window guys....


----------



## andresmummy

8 DPO here! C'Mon Preseed :spermy:work!! 2 more days until I :test:!! WHOO-HOO!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> You laugh now but one of these days you'll fall asleep during something important! :rofl:
> 
> Still waiting for window guys....

I know exactly how you felt except I was at work and had just been in a bad car accident and gone to physical therapy and went back to work after taking my pain meds and was saying crap that didn't even make sense and also fell asleep.:dohh: Didn't take those pain meds at work anymore. :nope: I could have lost my job because of that. :dohh:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

HiLadies so chatty tonight i went out with my friend tonight whos baby is 11 weeks old and all she did is snipe at me all night because i was pregnant and kept asking me to go on fairground rides with her kids when it was really quite clear i should not take the risk out of all the people i expected to be happy for me it was her and i feel a little bit sad


----------



## meldmac

dmn1156 said:


> HiLadies so chatty tonight i went out with my friend tonight whos baby is 11 weeks old and all she did is snipe at me all night because i was pregnant and kept asking me to go on fairground rides with her kids when it was really quite clear i should not take the risk out of all the people i expected to be happy for me it was her and i feel a little bit sad

That sucks that she's not being supportive. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

it really felt like she didn't want me to be pregnant and should take silly risks


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly9 said:


> I have been so patient with this whole ttc malarky that I feel I shouldn't have to feel patient for anything else! I will make a blinky... I'll get you to help me when the time comes as I don't know how to do it, but don't worry about it now, I still gots a month to get through ladies!
> 
> Melsue when I first moved in with DH and his buddies back in university one of them let his moms smelly dog in the house and it infested the place with flea... I lucky me was the only one getting bitten and it got so bad that I had hundreds of bites on my legs I took benedryl calamine lotion anything you can think of a nothing worked... like you said the benedryl helps but it made me fall asleep... I forgot about that side effect and took it before a very small french lecture and ended up falling asleep front row centre in class... I was so mortified!

Sooooo funny and I think csunshine's smileys just say it all... :rofl: right now.


----------



## Melsue129

dmn1156 said:


> it really felt like she didn't want me to be pregnant and should take silly risks

DMN - Awe, I cant believe she was like that... dont pay any attention to it, some people can be like that.. Dont take it personally either.. Im telling you sometimes girlfriends just dont pull thru... its quite disappointing at times. You can count on us!!! You made the right decision by not going on those rides i wouldnt of either... I hope you told her to kiss your bumm!! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe she was just feeling a little jealous, maybe she misses being pregnant, everyone here knows we've all thought not so great thoughts about others getting pregnant when that was all we wanted. Give her time, if she keeps it up then maybe address it but I am glad you didn't take any risks DMN. I am still feeling not so great about my friends pregnancy and she is due in 6 weeks. I am super jealous and pissed that she got what I wanted when she didn't want it. I thought for sure I would be pregnant by the time she delivered... it might happen 2 weeks after she gives birth but still a long wait. I calculated between Oct 21 and Oct 25 for getting my first possible BFP if I start IUI right away.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks everyone it was just disappointing really as i was the only one who stood by her when she was pregnant when her family were saying she was being silly with 4 kids on her own. I was not going to risk the rides it took ages to get to this stage like i want risk anything happening as these rides were not slow ones either if she carries on im just going to say look if you have got nothing nice to say then shut up.

Kelly i hope everything works out for you soon im sure you going to get your BFP before you know it

Melsue not quite lol but i soo wanted to 

How is everyone doing today


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow ladies you have been really chatty.

I have to go now as DH is waiting.

I wish I could respond to each and everyone one of you but I sure have enjoyed reading your posts!

As for me 8DPO - 2ww still going slow - glad I have mel and mel to go through it with! My luteal phase is normally around 11 days though so AF due Sunday. Of course my POASA took hold this morning and got BFN :rofl: no surprise really.

Speak to you later.


----------



## dmn1156

your temps are looking good butterfly i hope this is your cycle


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Wow ladies you have been really chatty.
> 
> I have to go now as DH is waiting.
> 
> I wish I could respond to each and everyone one of you but I sure have enjoyed reading your posts!
> 
> As for me 8DPO - 2ww still going slow - glad I have mel and mel to go through it with! My luteal phase is normally around 11 days though so AF due Sunday. Of course my POASA took hold this morning and got BFN :rofl: no surprise really.
> 
> Speak to you later.


Nice steady rise for you Butterfly!

Dmn - maybe she is jealous because you have more support than her. She doesn't sound very nice either way.

Mel - how is your poison ivy today?

Kelly - great news on the IUI. Exciting stuff!

Csunshine - how are you?


----------



## dmn1156

spoke to her again this morning and it seems to be a lot of green eyed monster she is now going on about how i should not spend as much on a buggy as she did i just said look im not even thinking of anything like that at these early stages but il spend as much or as little on baby stuff as i like thank you dont think she liked it too much

How you feeling today leelee


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> spoke to her again this morning and it seems to be a lot of green eyed monster she is now going on about how i should not spend as much on a buggy as she did i just said look im not even thinking of anything like that at these early stages but il spend as much or as little on baby stuff as i like thank you dont think she liked it too much
> 
> How you feeling today leelee

Seriously what is her problem?

I am okay. The sickness really seems to be going. Just the odd gag here and there, nothing major and I no longer have a fuzzy head which is brill!

How are you? Are you queasy today?


----------



## dmn1156

not that i noticed lol i got up at 6.30 and did loads of cleaning i think her problem that her baby is not going to be the youngest and she does not like it but tough for her lol


----------



## Melsue129

Oh DMN - what a pain in the butt she is... Dont pay any attention, Im glad you stuck up for yourself though this morning... Dont overly stress because of some jealous friend, tell her to go bang her ankles so someone can pull the stick out of her butt!! :haha: She has to be jealous of some sort either she'll get over it or you just have to do without her because the drama isnt worth your sanity especially with a lil beanie in your belly.. :baby:

Leelee- DH did more research on the net about poison ivy so lastnight I was using rubbing alcohol to dry up some spots and i think it worked some so things are looking up..

I had to wake up at 5am this morning to put more calamine lotion on because I was soo itchy (I FORGOT TO TEMP BEFORE I GOT OUT OF BED :hissy:) so I went back to sleep and temped at 7am and it was lower than yesterdays so Im not sure what to think of that. I hope it goes back up tomorrow...
I really dont like to symptom spot but Ive been crampy since sunday - everyday- and this morning I have some constant cramping in my lower belly towards the left side... lil scary.. When you get pregnant and you uterus is stretching and moving do you sometimes get pulling sensation on one side or is it like crampies all over left and right...

Butterfly - Im here girl 13DPO and AF is due on Sept 3rd I believe - so Im praying my temps stay up.. Yours look great! :dust: to us all...


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all wow so many pages to read through!! not even going to try and remember everyone but hope you are all well! 

i went to see my gp today about the lack of beanies in my belly and i am to go back in 2 weeks for some blood tests (earliest they could get me in!!!!) dh has to go and have his swimmers tested and then take it from there in the mean time though we are getting plenty of bd'ing in!!

feel a bit more positive now the ball is rolling just want to make sure my body isn't broken :)

xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Thats good news wannabeamom... Hope it all goes smoothly and you get the answers you are looking for!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls wow so much to read!
Dmn sorry you are having trouble with your friend, sounds like jealousy to me. 
Leelee glad your ms is going. 
I got a high on my cbfm today woohoo!


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for Mrs. N's - high!! :wohoo:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all my lovely ladies!!! 

WOOP WOOP for the high Mrs N!

YEAH for Dr's appt wannabe!

Mel and Meld and Butterfly hope this tww passes quickly!

dmn don't let her get you down you deserve every happiness that this pregnancy brings! Tell her to bugger off! I said so.... LOL

Leelee so glad to hear that your ms is getting better! Now you can really enjoy your pregnancy!

Kelly don't be down so excited that you got your appt!!!!!!!! Count down has begun!

So sorry if I missed anyone there was a lot of pages to go through. Remember your all in my thoughts!

Me I'm ok poor DH is feeling like a sex toy! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
He actually said to me "what I don't get sex for a month and then wham I am expected to dtd every night" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well today is DH birthday and so I will make him a nice dinner and then make sure he is well taken care of for his day. LOL I truly hope he has a couple of beers so when I go to take advantage of him again tonight. LMAO

Hope you all are well! I am just busy :sex::sex::sex: trying to catch that eggy!


----------



## meldmac

I'm with you sunshine. Poor hubby is almost feeling like a sperm donor. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Lots of :dust: to you all.

Well I'm soooo impatient to test this month, but I don't think it's going to be my month since we haven't really :sex: as much as I'd like. Hubby has just been so tired from work. Oh well there is always next month. I'm really trying to be positive about this, but I want a baby so badly it's almost a physical pain. Since Devin I just feel so empty.

Sorry ladies for going on.


----------



## Csunshine013

Just :spermy: donors that have FUN TRYING! :thumbup:

Trying to mix it up so it's at least adventurous! 
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Meldmac - you're not going on we are here for you.

Leelee - glad the sickness has gone.

DMN - good for you hun.

Melsue - I really hope the poison ivy goes soon hun sounds awful

Kelly - glad the countdown to your appt is under way

Csunshine - loving your PMA as always!

Been with my friend and her 8 week old baby all day - it was lovely - very strange to hold a baby who wiggles about so much! Because Mollie's condition affected her muscles she never wiggled or kicked her legs. The baby was gorgeous though and gave me lots of smiles - had a lovely day.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh that's lovely that you had a nice day with your friend and her baby. It won't be long and you'll have your too! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly so happy you had a great day!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi all hope you're doing well. I was in a good mood all set for my joint b day bash on sat to ring in being 25 soon and then DH goes and gets all cranky cause he can't eat flour or gluten and has nothing to eat that he likes. He doesn't understand that he is not the only one making sacrifices anymore. I've gotten rid of so many sauces he can't have so there are no mistakes and I haven't had pizza in 4 months! I even try not to eat yummy things he can't have in front of him. I am so frustrated. On top of it all we went to doc's this morning cause DH has these rashy spots all over and she told him it's ringworm!!!!! I was like how the hell did he get that? I thought it was eczema. ANyway got some meds for him now that he won't take... being such an ass. I was even nice and told him that if his SA wasn't better come sept 24 and the doc gave the go ahead, he could start eating gluten again. Sigh...


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you all it got to me for a while but im feeling a bit better now how are all you lovely ladies doing tonight 

Mrs N good news on your high


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> Hi all hope you're doing well. I was in a good mood all set for my joint b day bash on sat to ring in being 25 soon and then DH goes and gets all cranky cause he can't eat flour or gluten and has nothing to eat that he likes. He doesn't understand that he is not the only one making sacrifices anymore. I've gotten rid of so many sauces he can't have so there are no mistakes and I haven't had pizza in 4 months! I even try not to eat yummy things he can't have in front of him. I am so frustrated. On top of it all we went to doc's this morning cause DH has these rashy spots all over and she told him it's ringworm!!!!! I was like how the hell did he get that? I thought it was eczema. ANyway got some meds for him now that he won't take... being such an ass. I was even nice and told him that if his SA wasn't better come sept 24 and the doc gave the go ahead, he could start eating gluten again. Sigh...

You do have a cat so that's prob where he got that. Sorry it's not bad though. I found that Glutten is bad but tastes so good!!! I don't know if you like Chinese food but you can make your own yummy egg rolls and make sure if you get soy sauce it's the glutten free kind. Jasmine rice ROCKS! I love it with just butter. LOL Me and my carbs LMAO. 

Sorry he's in a mood they tend to go that way when they don't feel well. They are bigger babies than real kids. This will pass! 

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: to you Kelly


----------



## Kelly9

Aww thanks guys... so I was putting DH's cream on his chest and realized that his chest hair gets in the way so he gave me the go ahead to wax it!!!!!!!! EEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! It's going to be so much fun... hahahaha. I don't think it is the cat cause I looked him over well and he's got nothing. But will call vet anyway tomorrow to see how much it would cost to test him for it. Lucky kitty.


----------



## Melsue129

Oh boy Kelly, sorry to hear about the ring worm but have fun waxing.... :haha:

Me well, Ive been spotting and crampy for the last few days so I have a feeling AF is on her way.. :cry: I started spotting I think 4 or 5 days before AF last month and its almost 5 days now from my next AF due date.. uuuugh... sooo frustrating... feel sooo blah...


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Melsue! I hope she stays away.


----------



## wannabeamom

Mrs_N said:


> Hey girls wow so much to read!
> Dmn sorry you are having trouble with your friend, sounds like jealousy to me.
> Leelee glad your ms is going.
> I got a high on my cbfm today woohoo!

yay!!! well done on your high!! bet we wont be hearing from you for a couple of days now??? ;) xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies.

Kelly - I'm fairly sure ringworm can just appear - it doesn't 'have' to come from something

Mrs - Yiippeee!! see you in a few days!

Melsue - have you tested? sorry to hear about the spotting - hopefully full AF will stay away

As for me - my temp dropped this morning - I've checked back on previous cycles as this normally happens the day before a further dip when AF arrives - so will just have to wait and see what temps bring tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> :hugs: to you Kelly

Your chart is doing interesting things Butterfly!

I want a big rise tomorrow!


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly - I dont think she's going to stay away... :cry: I tested 3 times this week and all :bfn:'s... I knew our chances were slim because I O'd early and we only had :sex: on O day and then the week after (because thats what a normal body would have O'd).. So at least I have one month down temping and I know to watch for an early O next month... Also thinking of getting a CBFM of ebay or something - has anyone been using these???


----------



## Chris77

Melsue, it's not over until the :witch: shows. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: :dust:

:af: :af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## meldmac

Ladies I need help being held back from POAS!! Argh this waiting is killing me! I don't know how many of these 2ww's I can take. I'm so impatient. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Keeping fx's for lots of :bfp: from you ladies!! Common :witch: stay away!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Meldmac - step away from the stick - it's too early - maybe tomorrow :rofl:

Melsue - you know your own body hun but I hope you're wrong and the :witch: stays away. I haven't used CBFM but Mrs N is using it for the first time this month.

thanks Leelee but I don't think my chart is interesting - much the same as any other month really - if it goes back up tomorrow then I'll eat my words! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue like the other ladies said it's not over til she's full on! FXD

Meldmac STEP AWAY FROM THE STICK ....LOL :rofl::rofl:

Kelly hope you can work fast as men are such babies when it comes to waxing. LOL :thumbup: oh but do love the end result!

Mrs N YEAH for high see you in a couple of days. LMAO

Leelee hope your feeling well today!

Chris77 how are you today?

Me I'm just not so patiently waiting to O :hissy: need it to happen soon!
DH loved his birthday dinner but we were both to tired to do anything so we just cuddled and enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Ladies trying to stay positive.... But we'll see... :dust: to all.....

Csunshine hope you O soon!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!!! Friday is here finally!!! :wohoo:

Might I add, I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.. A young girl that had an oops!! Fun, Fun... NOT!


----------



## Kelly9

I got to miss my friends baby shower who had an oops! My in laws were down, I was very happy to miss it. But I'm hosting a party here tomorrow and she's been invited, not sure if she will show but I kind of hope she won't. I know it sounds mean but it's my and another friends birthday party and I don't think I should have to deal with her talking about her baby and her belly all night with everyone fussing around her. Oh I hope she stays away!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how is everyone today 

Melsue PMA your temps llok good 

Kelly hope your friend stys away for you it can be hard when all everyone talks about is babies hope you have a good time 

Csunshine how are you doing

Butterfly hope you get a big rise tomorrow 

Meldmac hang in there it will happen 

to anyone i may have missed sorry brain freeze today but hope your all well


----------



## - Butterfly -

csunshine - hope you O soon! glad you're enjoying time with your dh - sweet

Melsue - :hugs: for you attending the baby shower - I hope you can stay strong - I know it's hard.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, i am feeling good today because it is the start of a 3 days weekend! :happydance:
another high today :wohoo: but dh has now gone away and won't be back til sunday night. still, we :sex: yesterday and will again sunday so fx
meldmac step away from the tests! far too early :hugs:
melsue and kelly :hugs: hope the baby showers and parties all go ok. 
hope the nasty :witch: doesn't arrive for anyone


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh girls I am so naughty.....

I went home for lunch as DH has today and every Friday off and seduced my DH. :blush: Well it didn't take much all I did was sent him a text and asked if he would like to have a Nooner. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
It was the very good and very spontanious!!! :sex:

All I can say is SWIM :spermy:SWIM!

:thumbup:

So sorry DH has gone for the weekend Mrs N good luck in catching that eggy!

Butterfly thanks for the :hugs: right back at ya!

dmn I am good as you can see still working on the :baby: :haha:

Kelly I was thinking I'm going to have to talk DH into a wax job sometime as he is very hairy and I would like to see him bear chested. LMAO when he shaves his mustache he looks about 12 LMAO
Sorry if i missed anybody not intentional.

:hugs: and Dust to all!


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies for holding me back from POAS!!

CSunshine: Glad your OH had a great bday!! Woot spontaneous :sex: is very good!!

Butterfly: FXD for you!! Don't give up hope!

Melsue: I wish we could all get an "oops" so easily!! 

Kelly: It's hard being around pg ladies when you want it yourself so badly.

MrsN: yay for a 3 day weekend! FXD that you caught the egg.

:dust: to all you lovely ladies.

LOL about waxing your OH's chests, I'd have to give mine a sedative before he'd let me do that!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

oh just read about the waxing :rofl: my hubby has 6 little hairs on his chest :haha: so I don't think a waxing is necessary!! 

csunshine a little bit of naughtyness is good sometimes, go girl! :happydance:
*i need that elusive cheerleeding smilie again!*


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> oh just read about the waxing :rofl: my hubby has 6 little hairs on his chest :haha: so I don't think a waxing is necessary!!
> 
> csunshine a little bit of naughtyness is good sometimes, go girl! :happydance:
> *i need that elusive cheerleeding smilie again!*

My DH would have a very full head of hair if you could take off his chest and move it to his head. LMAO He is defo thinning up top. LOL


I find myself pulling it out when he makes me mad. LOL he says "Stop I don't have much left and if I can grow it on my chest and not my head so be it"


Have a good weekend talk to you all real soon!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I was very proud of my DH he made some faces but all in all he didn't complain, he wouldn't let me finish around his bely button so he has a little ring left there but told me he would shave it. Oh so on a good note pretty sure the doc was wrong and DH doesn't have ringworm I think he has something called pityriasis rosea. Which would explain why I haven't caught it and why the rash didn't glow under a black light. Bad part is there is really no treatment for it, it just goes away by it's self.

Hope you caught that egg mrs n!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> I was very proud of my DH he made some faces but all in all he didn't complain, he wouldn't let me finish around his bely button so he has a little ring left there but told me he would shave it. Oh so on a good note pretty sure the doc was wrong and DH doesn't have ringworm I think he has something called pityriasis rosea. Which would explain why I haven't caught it and why the rash didn't glow under a black light. Bad part is there is really no treatment for it, it just goes away by it's self.
> 
> Hope you caught that egg mrs n!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ring around the belly button OMG that's funny! Take a picture LMAO

Glad to hear DH doesn't have ringworm! Yeah somethings just have to run there course.

have a good weekend and see you all later! :hugs:


----------



## amirini

Welcome 2ww ladies i'm about 5dpt feeling fine


----------



## Melsue129

welcome amirini..... !! :flower:

OMG Kelly the belly button circle is just :rofl:

Hello to everyone and its great to hear someones have great noon :sex: (csunshine!!!)

Meld - I want and oops!!!! So badly..... Maybe I should be listening to Brittany Spears daily... Oops, I did it again!! I WISH!!!! Keeping our fx'd...

Me - Ive been dealing with bad AF cramps and back pain thats shooting down my butt and legs... Still spotting (TMI - brown)... Im afraid she is going to show.... Eeeekk...

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!!! 

Off to a baby shower tomorrow morning.... Gonna be tough but I did enjoy looking at all of the cute baby clothes, nursury sets and booties today.... I am so desperately wanting a lil beanie... Im praying for all of us tonight!


----------



## Kelly9

I need a good baby gift around 30 bucks... anyone got any ideas? She already had her baby shower that I thankfully got to miss due to inlaws visiting but I still have to get her something... and I don't want it to be the typical stuff...


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine: My hubby is always claiming I'm going to make him go bald someday (jokingly) when your hubby says it he wont be joking!! :rofl:

Kelly: I want to see a pic too!! :lol:

amirini: Welcome!! Lots of :dust: to you!

Melsue: Sorry to hear you're in so much pain :hug:

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sending lots of :dust: to you all. Common ladies we really need a :bfp: this month!!

I'm doing ok, still thinking I'm out for the month although I've had some twinges down there. I think it might all be in my head!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it is in your head! I will try and get a pic once the red bumbies are gone if he will let me... I won't tell him I'm posting in on the forum though cause I'm sneaky like that :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly I think sometimes it's nice to get something the mum can enjoy too - how about some baby & mum massage oil or cream? 
loving the belly button cirle of hair :rofl: :rofl: 
my parents are coming up this weekend so I'm on a mission to tidy up the house and hide all the baby/ttc related things! :haha:
another high today, and hubby is back tomorrow so I'm happy :happydance:
welcome amirini :wave:
melsue I've got everything crossed for you that she doesn't show!
I wish we could all have an oops! hubby keep telling me the only way we are going to get pregnant is to not want to be, and to go and get really drunk :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kelly - I agree with Mrs N - a gift for the mummy. We always want the baby to have something but then the baby has so much that it never gets round to wearing the outfit you buy them anyway or they only get to wear it once!

Melsue - your chart looks good hun. Fingers crossed

Csunshine - you are an awesome lady - I take my hat off to you

Mrs N hope you caught the eggy - but nonetheless - it's Sunday tomorrow and your dh is home!

Meldmac - are you symptom spotting? :rofl: hope you're abstaining from the 'stick'

dmn and lee :hugs: to you are pregnant ladies!

Well my temp went back up today a little bit and I am now 10dpo - BFN on IC. AF due tomorrow. I have checked back over my other charts and it is typical for my chart to go up a little before it then divebombs so I'm not getting excited. I set my alarm to take my temp this morning and then went back to sleep and during that time I dreamt I got my BFP so when I tested this morning I was full of optimism - I HATE THAT! See what tomorrow brings.

I am out in the garden all day with DH so I will hopefully get you lovely ladies later.

Welcome to newbie - Amirini

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly - I agree with Mrs N - a gift for the mummy. We always want the baby to have something but then the baby has so much that it never gets round to wearing the outfit you buy them anyway or they only get to wear it once!
> 
> Melsue - your chart looks good hun. Fingers crossed
> 
> Csunshine - you are an awesome lady - I take my hat off to you
> 
> Mrs N hope you caught the eggy - but nonetheless - it's Sunday tomorrow and your dh is home!
> 
> Meldmac - are you symptom spotting? :rofl: hope you're abstaining from the 'stick'
> 
> dmn and lee :hugs: to you are pregnant ladies!
> 
> Well my temp went back up today a little bit and I am now 10dpo - BFN on IC. AF due tomorrow. I have checked back over my other charts and it is typical for my chart to go up a little before it then divebombs so I'm not getting excited. I set my alarm to take my temp this morning and then went back to sleep and during that time I dreamt I got my BFP so when I tested this morning I was full of optimism - I HATE THAT! See what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I am out in the garden all day with DH so I will hopefully get you lovely ladies later.
> 
> Welcome to newbie - Amirini
> 
> :hugs:


Oh I really hope it goes up again tomorrow


----------



## Melsue129

Moooorning..... I think thats a great gift idea Mrs N and Kelly.... Off to the baby shower in a few....

My temp went down this morning..... :cry:

Hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Kelly: :rofl:

MrsN: I love your avatar! Ergh I hate cleaning, have fun!!

Butterfly: I've stepped away from the stick thanks to you lovely ladies! Sorry about the :bfn: hon :hugs: hope it's just to early.

Melsue: :hugs:

Well I woke up feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Hoping it's a sign and not just me reading to much into things. I hate the 2ww!!! I really have no idea how many dpo's I am, and I really don't want to start temping or using opk's unless I absolutely have to.

Sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies.

Leelee and Dmm hope you both are feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Looks like the :witch: is on her way as I have some spotting :hissy:


----------



## dmn1156

Butterfly sorry you got a BFN on ic but i got a BFN at 13dpo on ic so hope it is a bit early for you and your temps go back up tomorrow and you get a BFP

Melsue hope your ok and AF stays away your temps are still looking ok 

Meldmac hope you get your BFP soon 

Mrs N glad your cbfm is working well for you hope this is your cycle

csunshine hope your well and enjoying the weekend

leelee how are you today

to anyone i may of missed sorry hope your all well

im doing ok i have felt a bit sick most of the day today and had a cup of tea butcould not drink it in the end so may have to have coffee lol


----------



## meldmac

Butterfly: Boo to the :witch: send her packing soon!!

Dmn: thanks, :hugs: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dmn1156

Butterfly does af normally come this early stalked you ff chart hope she stays away for you


----------



## beaney

wow so many posts to read, i've been on holiday for a couple of weeks to gorgeous france. (But even that didnt take my mind off the 2ww!) :rofl:

i've skim read everything (about 40 pages!) so apologies if i forget things, but CONGRATS to dmn and shawnie - such good news! :happydance: :happydance: Csunshine, i'm glad your pma is high and you've had some spontaneous fun too! kelly, great news that you got your appointment. mrs n, hope that eggy was caught! melsue, hope the shower goes as well as it can tonight. :hugs: butterfly, hope the spotting stops. you're similar dpo to me and i'm also due af any day now. Welcome to all the new people! :hi:

i'm 9 dpo today (i think - been hard to temp with random waking times etc!). Last month i started spotting at 9dpo, but this month i'm not taking the B-vits so i'm finding out what my body does naturally. No pg symptoms either, though i know it's prob too early. Had 2 low temps today and yesterday so i'm not very hopeful. Please someone give me some PMA! So now just hoping af doesn't turn up then i can do a test in a couple of days! I want to POAS!! :af: :af: :af:


----------



## meldmac

Beaney: ohhh I'm so jealous I would love to go to France.

Don't be like me and cave on POAS. I just did and as you can guess it's a :bfn: think it's way to early for me. Blah should have known better! Ergh I need someone to tie me down think I'm getting a POAS addiction! Not only that but it was done with really diluted pee (tmi) looked like water!! :rofl:


----------



## beaney

ha ha, yes i know what you mean about needing to be tied down meldmac! Sorry you got a bfn. It's a good thing that it was too early though, as there's still chance! I'm usually quite restrained about testing (and find that very tough!) I try to wait until af is due to avoid seeing bfn - so i've only hardly ever tested as af is rarely late! That's why i so want to poas!! Must wait til at least tuesday....

I recommend france if you get to go someday! We've seriously considered moving there, the pace of life in the countryside is lovely. (I just need to polish up my french!) Oh dear, i can self-diagnose my post-holiday blues! :wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome back beany and ty glad you had a lovely holiday


meldmac you need to test on a fmu stay away from the tests till it is time lol easier said than done i know i nearly caved but i hung out till 13dpo


----------



## meldmac

Yea I know I was wayyy to impatient. I just couldn't help myself! :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac said:


> Yea I know I was wayyy to impatient. I just couldn't help myself! :dohh:

How many dpo are you now i really hope you get a BFP


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, it's party time tonight at my house! Just got back from work and am doing this before I start getting snack foods and dips ready. We bought so much food so I really hope we get lots of people!

Sorry about witch and low temps you guys! 

Mrs N I hope you get your temp rise soon.


----------



## dmn1156

hi kelly have a great time tonight


----------



## meldmac

dmn: I have no idea I've only had 2 af's since giving birth to Devin. I'm thinking between 6-10 dpo :rofl: I really have no idea when I ovulated.

Kelly: have fun with the party!!

:hugs: and :dust: to all you ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh speaking of which I saw my pregnant friend in the mall today while I was working, I hid from her! I just didn't want her to see me and come over with her big belly.. which is OMG super huge, she looks like she has 2 or 3 kids in there! Although this is no surprise as she looked 9 months pregnant at 6 months. Must be one big baby boy for sure. I hope she doesn't come tonight.... sigh. Will this feeling about her ever go away? Like maybe once the baby is born?


----------



## meldmac

Kelly9 said:


> Oh speaking of which I saw my pregnant friend in the mall today while I was working, I hid from her! I just didn't want her to see me and come over with her big belly.. which is OMG super huge, she looks like she has 2 or 3 kids in there! Although this is no surprise as she looked 9 months pregnant at 6 months. Must be one big baby boy for sure. I hope she doesn't come tonight.... sigh. Will this feeling about her ever go away? Like maybe once the baby is born?

:hugs: I don't know when the feeling will end, I do know how you feel though as I'm the same way. However, with me it's more seeing babies now that provoke it for me ever since what happened with Devin.


----------



## Kelly9

I can understand that meldmac. I keep telling myself once the baby is born I will want to play with him and see him but I really don't think this feeling is going to go away while I am still not pregnant. I can see if leaving once I am pregnant... good thing she is due in oct and I should have my first IUI and possible bfp that same month.


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> Oh speaking of which I saw my pregnant friend in the mall today while I was working, I hid from her! I just didn't want her to see me and come over with her big belly.. which is OMG super huge, she looks like she has 2 or 3 kids in there! Although this is no surprise as she looked 9 months pregnant at 6 months. Must be one big baby boy for sure. I hope she doesn't come tonight.... sigh. Will this feeling about her ever go away? Like maybe once the baby is born?

Aww Kelly, I wish i could say something to make you feel better hun. Is she really a good friend or just a so so friend? I only ask because if she was a good friend maybe talking to her about your feelings might help. I started to feel a little like that towards my one friend who just had a baby last month. I hate having negative feelings towards anyone so I just talked to her about how I was feeling. She was sooo understanding and supportive of me. After we talked my thoughts had changed and I became more supportive for her. I still haven't seen her or the baby yet but I have spoke to her on the phone and all that. Sending you lots and lots of PMA sweet lady.. and some :hugs: too...


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Kelly, I so know how you feel with my pregnant friends.... I hope that if she shows up tonight, you feel better after talking to her. And if she doesnt show then you will enjoy your night without worrying.. I feel so horrible for you because I can feel it in my gut...

Went to my lil cousins baby shower.. Lets just say my aunt (her mom) and myself are only 9 years apart and my aunt had her when she was 17 so I feel like I helped raise her. She looked like she was glowing today, you know that precious pregnancy glow and I felt so envious.. Then I melted when I saw all of the baby clothes and diapers and bedroom decor.. I sooo can not wait to have a lil beanie... But all in all I busyed myself by taking photos and helping my aunt. I did end up having some cute coooooing fun with all the ladies but Im really bummed Im still spotting.. Well just gonna have to shoot up with some PMA ladies!!! Bring on the big O this month, another 2WW... AF hasnt showed full blown but it should by Tues or Wed and I have stepped away from the tests..... Gggrrrrr... Im upset that I took 3 already and wasted the $$... I guess Im an addict - thats the 1st step right, admitting it... :haha: 

Anyway, I give us 2ww girls some strength!!!! :bodyb: 

But Im also so greatful for Leelee, DMN and shawnie you gals are soo supportative and understanding... :hugs2:

Welcome back Beaney!!!!! 

To everyone else, Im keeping my fx'd for all and sending :dust: all around...


----------



## meldmac

I don't know how I'd handle a baby shower right now. I lost Devin literally only 3 days after my baby shower for him :cry: Not sure if I could take going to one at all right now. I still have trouble seeing pics of mine so I can totally understand not feeling comfortable being at one right now.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi to all you lovely ladies i know how you all feel it was not that long ago that i found myself battling the demons with my friend who had a baby and all i got from her was she is so beautiful and now i am pregnant she is not being very supportive at all. You all need to do what is best for yourselves and if they are good friends they will understand where you are coming from just all keep telling yourselves it will happen and it will be your turn soon

so sending lots of PMA and lots of :dust: and :hugs: and i hope i see :bfp: from you all really soon x


----------



## beaney

melsue, glad you got through the shower ok. Did your friend turn up to your party Kelly? 

I'm lucky at the moment none of my friends are pregnant, that'd sting (though I'm expecting one to be soon, she just got married and has been broody for years!). My sister is pg at the moment, and that's been very weird. She doesn't know about my mc in Feb, and tbh we don't really talk about what's going on in our lives much and dont see each other often, but i feel bad that we've not talked much about her pregnancy. I wish we were closer, but i can't make the move over this yet, and also she's hurt me in the past over a couple of thoughtless things she's done which even though i can forget about, i don't know if she's feeling the same about wanting to have a better relationship - don't know if i can trust her on that one. So rather than open myself up, i've stayed distant. I feel like a bad sister as i should be all cooing and phoning her lots to see how she is and she's prob wondering why i don't, but i can't bring myself to do it. Every now and then i get a feeling that i can, but then realise that it'd be too hard. LIke kelly said, it'd be easier with our own bfps! 

meldmac, i can only imagine how hard a shower would be for you. I really hope time helps you to look at the photos of yours for Devin. :hugs:

Sorry, rambled on a bit with this post! Another low temp for me this morning. Just waiting for af to show her unwelcome face...


----------



## meldmac

dmn: Hope you're feeling good today! :hugs:

Beaney: Sorry to hear about you and your sis. I don't have siblings so I'm not sure what I'd do in the situation. When you're ready maybe send her a little note by email? :hugs:

I've looked at the shower pics but they just make me sad so I have them put away for now.

Yesterday I had so many symptoms I was actually feeling quite positive but I woke up today feeling nothing so now I'm back to feeling kind of blah about this month. Ugh this ttc makes you go crazy!!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac i went days not feeling anything before i got my BFP i swore af was on her way had load of af cramps so keep that PMA and i really hope it happens for you. I did not feel to great this morning was nearly sick tmi sorry but managed to get away with not being feel ok but not great today. Hope your doing ok and just hang in there ttc can deprive you of any sanity i think lol


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome back beany! hope you ahd a nice holiday :)

still 'high' for me on the cbfm. spent the day in the garden with my mum and dad, and it's looking lovely now as a result :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Mrs N glad your garden is looking lovely hope you have nice weather to sit in it and enjoy your hard work


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N: Sounds like a lovely day! I love Gardens, however I can't seem to grow anything :lol:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

Welcome back beany.

:witch: definitely arrived for me :hissy: which I knew when I took my temp this morning and it was a big dip. So that's it for me ladies no more TTC - we are going to apply for PGD/IVF funding and this will take approx 4 months, and then upto another 4 months for the necessary blood culturing . . . . so it will be about April before the treatment will actually start (assuming the PCT agree the funding)

I won't desert you lovely ladies though - I shall pop in from time to time and be watching out for all your BFP's

Thank you for all your support over the past few months and I wish you lots of luck and baby dust. 

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Welcome back beany.
> 
> :witch: definitely arrived for me :hissy: which I knew when I took my temp this morning and it was a big dip. So that's it for me ladies no more TTC - we are going to apply for PGD/IVF funding and this will take approx 4 months, and then upto another 4 months for the necessary blood culturing . . . . so it will be about April before the treatment will actually start (assuming the PCT agree the funding)
> 
> I won't desert you lovely ladies though - I shall pop in from time to time and be watching out for all your BFP's
> 
> Thank you for all your support over the past few months and I wish you lots of luck and baby dust.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs:

I was watching out for yout temp today. I am so sorry to heat this. How long will it take before you know that you have been accepted?

I just want to thank you for all the support you have given me over the last few months

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

aww butterfly soo sorry the witch got you i was praying this would be your month hope everything works out for you and that it goes quite quickly for you


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Leelee - you're welcome - I hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy and ms free!

DMN -Thank you - I was hoping it was my month too but I'm trying hard not to let it get to me otherwise I may not get out from under the dark cloud that covers me. Instead I'm thinking positive - I'm going to take the time to lose some weight and concentrate on a healthy diet so that body is in good shape for IVF if we get accepted. I will of course keep you up to date! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

well im sure they will accept you and you have great PMA and i really hope it wont take you long for you :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

dmn1156 said:


> well im sure they will accept you and you have great PMA and i really hope it wont take you long for you :hugs:

And I shall look forward to seeing your scan photos. xx


----------



## dmn1156

- Butterfly - said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> well im sure they will accept you and you have great PMA and i really hope it wont take you long for you :hugs:
> 
> And I shall look forward to seeing your scan photos. xxClick to expand...

I was a little worried today i have felt so bad today and the pains im getting are very uncomfortable but im sure all will be fine make sure you keep us posted on how you are doing you are such a lovely lady and you really do deserve the best of everything and im sure you will get it xx:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

thanks dmn - I'm sure everything will be just fine with your little beany - it's so natural for you to be worried. It is good that you have sickness though - sounds crazy doesn't it but morning sickness or anytime of day sickness really is a good sign. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: butterfly so sorry to hear she got you hun, look forward to seeing you back here and hope the time goes nice and quickly for you!


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly - :cry: so sorry the :witch: got you... But Im glad you two are continuing with the IVF and keeping up the PMA, you are such an admirable woman and wish you the best of luck with your IVF... Dont disappear we need all the help we can get during these darn 2ww's... 

Mrs.N - glad you are still on your high... LOL.. I'm thinking about purchasing a cbfm so Im sooo interested in how it works... Hmmmm... Did you get yours second hand on ebay?? Thats where I have been looking... 

DMN- Im sorry you are having a tough day... Hang in there, the pains and nausea will pass... and your lil beanie is fine you have the daily reminders... eeekkk..:hugs:

Now ladies - I dont want to hear any "garden talk" - I'll catch poison ivy just from hearing about it.... :rofl: Man so glad is drying up FINALLY!!! I just feel like I cant even walk by any plants without somehow it finding me again... :dohh:

Meldmac- how are you feeling??

Hope everyone had a great weekend...


----------



## Kelly9

She was the first friend I made out here and the only one I originally confided in that DH and were ttc but I have explained myself and she doesn't seem to care. I don't think she means to be insensitive but she doesn't think before she opens her big mouth so to protect myself I just stay clear of her. She did NOT come to the party yesterday and when I was told she was suppose to but something came up it was easy not to be disappointed. I was excited and happy she wasn't coming.

Sorry about the witch butterfly but I do wish you the best and hope you stick around! I get sad when people leave, it's hard to keep greeting the newbies and then watching them leave to :(

Feeling a little off today as I partied like it was no ones business last night and drank more then I have in over a year! probably combined at that... lost count somewhere over 10 drinks. Great night though! OMG 25 tomorrow! Eek!!!! I am definitely not a young one anymore... staying awake till 3am was a challenge!


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly glad to hear she didnt show.. and also happy that you tore it up lastnight... You deserve it!!! I turned 30 this summer and man, there is no way I can stay up to 3am anymore - I feel like an old hag.... With no kiddies... LOL...


----------



## meldmac

Butterfly: :hugs: Sorry to hear this. Hope you get accepted and everything works out for you. Yay for PMA!!

Dmn: aches and pains are normal. Probably just stretching pains. I had them quite a bit early on when I was pg with Devin. Morning sickness also is a really good sign. :hugs:

Melsue: Glad to hear your poison Ivy seems to be clearing up!!

Kelly: Glad you had a good time at the party! 25??? You're still a baby!! I feel ancient at 34 :rofl:

I'm feeling ok, actually pretty much feeling no symptoms at all. Not feeling good at all about this cycle. Hope I'm wrong though. Ugh hate this waiting to test!!


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all 

Kelly glad you had a great night and Happy birthday 

Melsue glad the poison ivy is nearly cleared up 

Meldmac i hope this is your cycle when can you test 

Thank you all for the advice dont feel too bad today


----------



## meldmac

dmn: I hope so! I'm testing Friday morning before we go on our trip to the states. 

Kelly: Happy Birthday!

I'm feeling ok today, have had heartburn since I woke up but that's nothing unusual for me. Still wish I was :sleep:.

How is everyone today?? Hope all our pg ladies are doing well.

:hugs: to everyone and lots of :dust:......and :af: is not allowed in here so stay away :witch:!


----------



## Melsue129

Morning...... DMN glad you feel a little better today! Meldmac - you never know could be heartburn from a little beanie... hee hee... I had a friend that went on Clomid last year and got pregnant with tons a symptoms before so she knew right away, they are on baby #2 she took Clomid and told me the whole month I really dont think it worked because I dont feel pregnant at all, and she tested and turned out pregnant so symptoms or no symptoms right now dont mean a thing - keep up that PMA and stay away you big ol :witch:...


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi: How are we all doing? :witch: staying away from everyone I hope! :D


----------



## dmn1156

well i hope af stays away for you meldmac be sure to let us know

I had no symptoms until a week ago lol i just took my temps the higher your temp the better.

Well i had decided i was not going to over indulge in food just eat what i need to but today i am starving and want to eat everything in sight lol but i was good and just had a couple of sandwiches oh and a bag of crisps 

melsue not long till you test either fxd for you 

hi chris how are you today


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing well today, thanks. Having some interesting sx's....Montgomery Turbecles, face break out, no cramps, bloated, I could swear I feel differently too but I think that's just my imagination. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

you may do you never know i just felt like af was on her way i tested 1 day before af was due


----------



## Chris77

True...but after 12 cycles of this I hate getting my hopes up....the higher I build up my hopes, the harder I fall when she does show. 

I do think that this could be it though....although I've felt that way before too. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my ladies you have been very chatty since I left on Friday!

Butterfly I am going to miss you so much! You have been my light of PMA! You have been through so much and so deserve to have a baby good luck and keep us updated or PM me anytime would love to hear from you!

Kelly HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:hugs: Whoa do I need to send you a cane? LMAO I am almost 15yrs your senoir so you better not say your old. LOL

Leelee and dmn hope your both well and growing those beans!

Beanie welcome back! Hope you had a lovely holiday!

Meldmac hope your having a good day!

Melsue glad you handled the baby shower and the poison ivy is subsiding.

Mrs N YEAH for another high! Go get him!

Hey Chris77 hope your doing well! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone but if I did :hugs:

Me and DH had a wonderful anniversary, didn't really do anything special just hung out together. I made a lovely rib dinner and it was nice. I think I will make him take me out this coming Thursday for wings and pizza. LOL he wanted to go last week but I had already made dinner. Nothing new to report don't know what's going on with chart I will have to go mess with it. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

chris i hope you get your bfp soon not long to testing

Csunshine glad you had a lovely anniversary yes your chart seems to be doing interesting things lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> chris i hope you get your bfp soon not long to testing
> 
> Csunshine glad you had a lovely anniversary yes your chart seems to be doing interesting things lol

I just went out and messed with the next couple of days and if my temp keeps going up then o would be confirmed on Sunday. YEAH our anniversary and we did have anniversary sex. LMAO FXD

:dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

well good luck for ov and il keep fxd that you get a bfp


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for all the b day wishes everyone! No csunshine I do not need a cane... I already have one! :rofl: from after my leg surgeries. Hahahaha.

So its 25th b day today then 1st wedding anniversary tomorrow. We're going out to dinner and a movie tomorrow so we'll stay home today and have lazy fun sex and putt around the house. I also have orientation for nursing tomorrow! I am excited! Classes in a week! I can't believe it!

On top of all that 24 more days till FS and hopefully the start of my IUI.

I am excited for you to test chris77!!!!
Mrs N, any sign of a temp rise yet?
Everyone else hope all is well with you!
Oh and mel glad that the poison ivy isn't bugging you so much!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Chris, hope all is well.. keeping my fxd for your :bfp: when do you get to test??

Csunshine - your chart does look quite interesting and it looks like you O'd my dear.. Yay for anniversary sex... LOL.. WooHoo...

AF still hasnt showed but Im sure she will - still spotting but no more bad cramping for the last few days... That was really strange how I had that cramping for I think 4 or 5 days straight, I usually just have it on day 1 of AF... But my temps went below coverline this morning, she's on her way... So on to next months 2ww adventure.... I noticed this month I o'd early CD 11 I think so It will only be less than a 2ww wait for that to happen this time around I think... I hope...


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks for all the b day wishes everyone! No csunshine I do not need a cane... I already have one! :rofl: from after my leg surgeries. Hahahaha.
> 
> So its 25th b day today then 1st wedding anniversary tomorrow. We're going out to dinner and a movie tomorrow so we'll stay home today and have lazy fun sex and putt around the house. I also have orientation for nursing tomorrow! I am excited! Classes in a week! I can't believe it!
> 
> On top of all that 24 more days till FS and hopefully the start of my IUI.
> 
> I am excited for you to test chris77!!!!
> Mrs N, any sign of a temp rise yet?
> Everyone else hope all is well with you!
> Oh and mel glad that the poison ivy isn't bugging you so much!

Thanks Kelly --- so funny our 1st wedding anniversary is Sunday Sept 6th... Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks and congrats to you guys to!


----------



## Chris77

Melsure - Af should be arriving tomorrow or Wednesday. I think I might wait until next week to test though....unless I get really brave. :rofl: I'm just so scared of seeing a :bfn:


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue sorry your temps dropped again 

Kelly hope you have a lovely birthday today and a lovely evening tomorrow 

i unfortunately still have a poas addiction only got opks left to po need to get out the habit lol


----------



## dmn1156

chris i tested the day before you have more will power than me not to test lol


----------



## Chris77

The wait is killing me though! A part of me really thinks this is it....especially b/c of the white bumps around my areola's but I'm just so scared. Are your bumps more noticeable now that you are pg??


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the b day wishes everyone! No csunshine I do not need a cane... I already have one! :rofl: from after my leg surgeries. Hahahaha.
> 
> So its 25th b day today then 1st wedding anniversary tomorrow. We're going out to dinner and a movie tomorrow so we'll stay home today and have lazy fun sex and putt around the house. I also have orientation for nursing tomorrow! I am excited! Classes in a week! I can't believe it!
> 
> On top of all that 24 more days till FS and hopefully the start of my IUI.
> 
> I am excited for you to test chris77!!!!
> Mrs N, any sign of a temp rise yet?
> Everyone else hope all is well with you!
> Oh and mel glad that the poison ivy isn't bugging you so much!
> 
> Thanks Kelly --- so funny our 1st wedding anniversary is Sunday Sept 6th... Congrats!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Kelly they gave me crutches... Must be that I was 34 when I had my surgery. LMAO No really I don't feel as old as I am. I do know lots more than I did at 28 though!

I had a lovely 1st anniversary this past Sunday...LMAO isn't that funny all three of us.


----------



## dmn1156

Chris77 said:


> The wait is killing me though! A part of me really thinks this is it....especially b/c of the white bumps around my areola's but I'm just so scared. Are your bumps more noticeable now that you are pg??

yes they are more noticeable and a lot more tender too


----------



## Chris77

dmn1156 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> The wait is killing me though! A part of me really thinks this is it....especially b/c of the white bumps around my areola's but I'm just so scared. Are your bumps more noticeable now that you are pg??
> 
> yes they are more noticeable and a lot more tender tooClick to expand...

HMMM....interesting :rofl: Something else for me to obsess over. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

chris when did you last get a pos opk


----------



## Chris77

Friday the 21st....click on my FF chart...no temps though as I forgot this month. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

lol it gets hard to remember to temp every morning lol have you could try an opk if you have a poas addiction like me lol


----------



## Chris77

lol Yeah I did an opk about 7 days ago (just to make sure I wasn't ovulating still) and it was negative so dunno. :shrug: Don't think that necessarily means anything as there were times when I had a positive opk for a straight week and wasn't preggers. Soooooooooo confusing!!


----------



## dmn1156

i did an opk today to ease my poas addiction the most positive opk i ever got lol


----------



## Chris77

Wow...hmmm....well since my OPK was negative 2 days after O, I'm guessing I'm not pg then.


----------



## Chris77

Although I've known ladies who were preggers and were getting negative opk's. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

And another thing....will an opk still detect pregnancy even if it's too early for an hpt to do so??


----------



## dmn1156

no mine were negative for a week after ov they are not as sensitive as hpt tests hopefully af will stay away and you get your bfp


----------



## Chris77

Ah gotcha....*phew* I feel better now. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Chris77 said:


> And another thing....will an opk still detect pregnancy even if it's too early for an hpt to do so??

that is an unknown it may show a faint positive if you are but not guaranteed


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies don't know what's going on but I'm having the odd bit of spotting, only brown in my cm and not a lot. I would have been due AF last week if I was on the same schedule, but due to mc I am a little confused. I'm thinking well praying it's ovulation spotting as ff points to yesterday if I continue to have higher temps the next two days.

Any ideas or theorories?


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine it is most likely to be ov spotting or it could simply be just a bit of discharge that was left in the cervix hopefully your temps will go up tomorrow


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks it's just so scary after what happend two weeks ago. Fxd that if I do get pg it sticks real well for a healthy 9 mnts :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Im sure you will get a nice sticky baby soon it looks like your body is doing as it should so fxd for this cycle and a nice temp rise tomorrow


----------



## Chris77

Oh my! Ladies....dinner did NOT agree with me at all! I just puked. I told DH about it and he said, "Oh, maybe you are pregnant, but would you be throwing up this soon?" I said, "I could be." Although honestly, I don't know of anyone who's thrown up at 9 possibly 10 dpo! Although my LP's are usually short...10-11 days...so if I implanted on 6 dpo, then maybe it's possible? I dunno...all I know is that I felt very :sick: all day and just knew at some point I'd puke.

I mean I can be freakishly intuitive when it comes to my body...like I used to be able to tell with frightening accuracy exactly how much weight I gained or lost without ever stepping on the scale! It used to freak out my therapist. :rofl: 

Ok, so I'm REALLY excited now! But I'm trying to remember if I've puked before in the 2ww...don't think I ever have :shrug: Look at me I'm trying to find a way to make myself NOT believe that I COULD be preggers. :dohh:

And my chest has broken out horribly - even DH commented on it. 

This would be so fabulous!! Could I actually get to tell my Mom on her surprise 60th b-day party that she's going to be a grandmother?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Chris77

DH is now thinking the mayo on my sandwich was bad. The poor man is looking a bit pekid. :rofl: :rofl: Seriously, the color has drained from his face! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

Oooooo, Chris, hope you get your :bfp:....

Csunshine - I think DMNs right, probably spotting from O or you just had some left over old blood in your cervix that found its way out... Hope your temps go up up and up... Weeeeee.. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay....


----------



## Kelly9

I would say Ov spotting to csunshine! 

What a boring birthday I have had, if it's going to be like this every year just cause our anniversary is the day after then DH has a surprise coming to him, I still want a fuss over my birthday I shouldn't have to share it with our anniversary!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys just checking in to see how you all are

chris hope you get that bfp!!

kelly sorry you didnt have a great birthday, your nursing is coming around quick...bet you are excited!!

to many names to mention but helloooooooooooooooooo to you all!!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

come on chris just :test: at least then you will know tmi coming so sorry in advance but i had a really upset stomach and spent ages in the bathroom not knowing weather to sit or stick my head in the loo i felt so ill at around the same time as you were sick anything is a possible

Melsue how are you today 

Kelly you tell him you want a fuss on your birthday as well as your anniversary only fair he gets to celebrate his birthday right

Meldmac how you doing today 

wannabeamom not seen you for a few days hope your doing ok


----------



## dmn1156

well i just phoned my doctor to get my results of my pregnancy test they made me take and guess what they said i am pregnant they then also asked if i had seen my doctor and got my pack so then i lost it a little bit and said you gave me nothing other than a test tube to pee in and refused to make me an appointment till you had it confirmed why would i have those things anyway i can have an appointment on the 10th lol


----------



## Melsue129

DMN - so glad you have your appt -- Yay!!! Stupid drs offices and that dumb cranky receptionst needs to get her job straight, gees..... But glad you are finally getting in there to see a dr.. So sorry you are feeling so ill... Do you know if you are lactose intolerant? My prego girlfriend loves milk and cheese and now that she's pregnant she's been having TMI poo problems, bad poo problems and it turns out she is now lactose intolerant because of the pregnancy hormones... 

Welcome back Wannabeamom...! Havent seen you in a bit, whats going on with you?? on the 2ww now? 

Kelly - declare a different day of the year as your new birthday, hee hee... Even if its just two weeks earlier than the actual one and make sure you get your much needed birthday attention - every deserves to celebrate their birthday entirely... No joke, look at the calendar and pick a day!!! 

Well ladies - the :witch: got me FULL BLOWN this morning.... So crampy and cranky and bummed out... :cry: but now I just want it over so we can start trying for a June baby.... Hurry up you big ol witch.... Okay so when I started keeping track of my cycles they were 33 days, than 32 days and now this past cycle was 29 days... Why.......????? Good thing Im temping so I can actually see when I O or else I feel like I'd be screwed with this TTC'g... uuugh... Do I get the fertility monitor or not???

Mrs. N. How is the CBFM working out for you?????


----------



## Chris77

I'm so sorry the :witch: showed hun. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue sorry witch got you no idea why your cycles are getting shorter but maybe a good thing as a shorter wait

Chris how you doing today


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing okay, thanks. Still a little nauseous...mostly right after I eat though. Boobs still sore was almost convinced I was preggers but I'm not constipated, so in my mind (probably a defense mechanism) I'm thinking if I don't have each and every pg symptom, then I'm not pg. :dohh: :rofl: But other than that, doing just swell. Going to DH's softball bbq after work today...sacrificed my double shot espresso this morning and beer tonight, so I'm hoping it'll be worth it.

How are you doing?


----------



## lizzy

hi, hope your all well.
I have a question, yesterday i had bad cramping all day, it felt like AF was on her way, but not due till monday and i have no pain today. I've never had this before, anyone have any ideas? xxx.please.xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Melsue so sorry AF showed! :hugs: But right PMA on to June babies!

Chris sounding good fxd :thumbup:

Lizzy during the tww a lot of woman get those type of cramps good luck!

me nothing new, did have a nice temp rise so if again tomorrow FF will confirm o as Sunday.... and you all know anniversary sex.:blush:

Hope you all are well will check back in a few.:hugs:


----------



## foxyfocus

hi girls
im very new to this site and i hope im posting in the right forum,my name is marie and id very much like some advice as im going crazy lol, i am a mum of 2 DS and mc my 3rd pregnancy very early on back in may this year and we are currently on the 2ww for hopefully a 4th :winkwink: but i am driving myself nuts so my question is this. im 7dpo and have been having mild cramps since around 5dpo plus other symptoms which im trying not to fool myself that it is or isnt if you know what i mean lol and i have done a 10mui cheepy test this morning with fmu i am sure i seen a very very faint line before the time limit was up so i left the test alone for a hour or two and now ive gone back the line seems to be more visable since the test has dried out is this a positive or not, im so excited but scared at the same time as i so want this one to stick this time any advice or help would be greatfull girl im going mad lol xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Foxy and welcome it sounds like it could be a positive but try testing again in a few days with a first response test ic tests did not work for me


----------



## Melsue129

c sunshine, yay! for another temp rise....

Lizzy - welcome!! :flower: - Csunshine is right, lots of women get cramps all thru the 2ww before testing... It could mean implantation or it could mean that your body is getting read to have an AF... I was crampy for a week and a half (which usually doesnt happen) and then I got the :witch: sooo it could go either way.. :dust:

Foxyfocus - :test: again... with a better test and they say a faint line is a faint line so I would grab a better test and go for it in a day or two... Good Luck :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine nice temp rise fxd for you 

Chris id test as you dont always get all the symptoms and you dont always get constipation 

lizzy af cramps can sometimes be a sign of af or pregnancy so good luck this cycle


----------



## foxyfocus

thanks girls i will test on friday with a first responce im due for af on the 7th sept, this tww is killing me lol 



good luck to you all too sending loads and loads of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

foxyfocus said:


> thanks girls i will test on friday with a first responce im due for af on the 7th sept, this tww is killing me lol
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to you all too sending loads and loads of baby dust xxxxx

Welcome to our HELL.....LMAO it does by faster when you have friends on here! 

Good Luck and LOADS OF DUST!!!!! :thumbup:

Remember a line is a line!

Thanks ladies yes it was a nice temp rise so fxd that we caught that eggy!


----------



## shawnie

That's great sunshine! you know I had my BFP shortly after our anniversary! Maybe its a sign!!! Keeping fx....

Foxy, for sure test again in about 5 days. The digital ones are great I think but they are about 50 mui....

Chris the only signs i had was tired and heartburn...I didn't have any other real signs till just last night. I sure don't have any constipation that's for sure lmao Id test again for sure..

Mel I'm sorry she got you hun, sending lots of PMA...


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn and melsue...im very good thanks despite being in a bit of pain on account of not taking a dump for a few days :D i think im in the 2ww although decided to try and relax a bit about it all last month i got the smiley face at cd9 so not bothered with opk but based it around last month so bd on cd 7, 9, 11 and prob get some in today just to cover it so not entirely sure how many dpo but im guessing just a couple!! af due on the 13th so we will see (however she appeared at cd 22 last month so who knows!!)

got the docs on mon to have blood test to see if things are in working order then depending on how they go will depend on what happens next!


----------



## Chris77

MAYBE I'll test tomorrow. Af isn't late yet though.


----------



## Chris77

PS I'm really irritable today so AF may show up tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies...you sure have been chatty!!

Kelly sorry you didn't have a great bday, hope your anni was better! :hugs:

Chris: I say :test: too!! Sorry gotta live my life vicariously through you!

wannabeamom: sorry to hear you're having problems in that dept! 

Sunshine: Hey sweetie how are you today? Hope you caught that egg!

Foxy: Sounds promising!! and welcome to our group!!

dmn and shawnie: how are you to lovely ladies feeling?

lizzy: welcome hon!

Melsue: sorry the :witch: got you sweetie...on to next month!

So today I woke up feeling a bit crampy not sure maybe the :witch: is going to appear early blah! Stay away you ol'hag!! I did buy 2 frer tests today just in case it doesn't show by Friday. I am so tempted to take one today but I think I'll just be disappointed if I do.

Lots of :dust: to everyone. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac i swore af was going to arrive the cramps were there for a few days before and well i still have them now so fxd and i really hope you get a bfp soon

Chris all the signs your describing can go either way for you so dont write yourself off just yet

me i now feel sick in the morning and then again in the evening only problem is i go to be sick but never actually am which makes me feel worse in a way other than that im fine lol

Shawnie how are you today


----------



## meldmac

dmn: Yea I really hope this is my month!! 

I remember being the same early on when I was pg....feeling like I was going to be sick but not being able to. :hugs:


----------



## foxyfocus

thank you for all your welcomes girls its nice to find such a friendly site something to keep me sain in my last week of tww. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld BACK AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!!

LMAO isn't so funny how it's so easy for us to tell someone else that but when it comes to us we all really want to POAS..


----------



## andresmummy

I am out ladies! Onto Round #3 of Clomid!! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meldmac

andresmummy said:


> I am out ladies! Onto Round #3 of Clomid!! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry to hear that hon. :dust: to you for next cycle!

Sunshine: Yea no kidding :rofl:


----------



## andresmummy

It's hard to not POAS especially when you know you are already out! I just did a PT this morning to verify that I was on my period! AAAAAHHHH!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry andresmommy good luck next cycle


----------



## beaney

Sorry to those the :witch: has got. She got me too. Grrrrrrr. Onto next month and a June baby! Every month, I think "I really want a february baby because.." then a "March baby because..", then I really wanted an April baby (had many reasons for that one), then the May baby sounded great - now I'm onto reasons why a June baby would be feb!!! :blush:

Symptoms are sounding good Chris and Foxy (welcome by the way!). Isn't it so annoying that the symptoms of AF and pg are so similar?! 

Csunshine, glad you had a good anniversary and that you put the passion to good use!- hope it results in a bfp! Kelly, sorry your birthday bummed but hope your DH made up for it on your anniversary! Meldmac, I hope the witch stays away so that you can satisfy the POAS desire! :winkwink:

Dmn, hope the sickness subsides, but at least while it's there your little bean is growing and making your body get used to its new inhabitant! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a good day. :hi:


----------



## beaney

... that was meant to say June baby would be fab. Rubbish typing.... :wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

keep fxd for you beany sorry witch got you


----------



## meldmac

I'm tentative on how I feel about a June baby...since Devin was born in June :cry: Although I'll be over the moon really either way it's just hard if I was due the same month if you know what I mean?


----------



## dmn1156

I know where your coming from mel as hard as it may be that would be a wonderful gift xx


----------



## beaney

I understand what you mean meldmac. Hopefully you will get a bfp this time round, and have a May baby which would be a lovely gift. But I'm sure if it's a June baby that you have, it'll be special in its own individual way and hopefully will be a happy reminder of Devin rather than an upsetting one. :hugs: 

I was hoping to be pg before Oct 1, as that was my due date for the one I lost. I've got one more chance for that to happen... It'll be a difficult day anyway, but I was hoping it'd be easier if there was another one on its way. :cry:

In the mean time, I'm being very happy with my two little cats - who are sitting around me as I type and being even more affectionate than they usually are since we got back from holidays! I think they're scared we'll go again! One just climbed on my shoulders to sit around me like a nice warm scarf (he often does that to DH, but DH is out at the moment) and then he soon crawled off and sat back down next to me when he realised there wasn't enough room to stretch! :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

Meld - so when are you testing friday??? :dust:

Audres and Beaney - sorry :witch: got you... :cry: but cheers to June babies!!!!!

Beaney I know how you feel about wanting the Feb, March, April, May babies.. I missed all of those too - but I love the month of June because I was born in June - I wouldnt mind sharing my birthday at all.... Hee hee...


----------



## Csunshine013

beaney said:


> I understand what you mean meldmac. Hopefully you will get a bfp this time round, and have a May baby which would be a lovely gift. But I'm sure if it's a June baby that you have, it'll be special in its own individual way and hopefully will be a happy reminder of Devin rather than an upsetting one. :hugs:
> 
> I was hoping to be pg before Oct 1, as that was my due date for the one I lost. I've got one more chance for that to happen... It'll be a difficult day anyway, but I was hoping it'd be easier if there was another one on its way. :cry:
> 
> In the mean time, I'm being very happy with my two little cats - who are sitting around me as I type and being even more affectionate than they usually are since we got back from holidays! I think they're scared we'll go again! One just climbed on my shoulders to sit around me like a nice warm scarf (he often does that to DH, but DH is out at the moment) and then he soon crawled off and sat back down next to me when he realised there wasn't enough room to stretch! :rofl:

Oh Beaney know just how you feel, I was due Aug 20th and tbh I was still pretty upset from the pg I had just lost the previous Saturday that I didn't even notice the date. :dohh: I still think about it and yes I am trying to make it a better day every day, but now that I have a few weeks to realize it I am more determined to be pg than ever so I guess it has a way of sneaking up on you. :hugs:

Meldmac I had a best friend killed in a car accident back when I was 16 in April and then another 5 friends were also killed that April, I hated and dreded that month every year and then my DD was born April 13, 1999 and it changed my hole perspective and one day you will have a reason to like June as well. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

I will be testing 1st thing on Friday. Will try and get on to let you ladies know but not sure if I will be able to as we are going on our trip to Minneapolis that day really early. If I can't get on then I'll try at our hotel if they have a computer.


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> I will be testing 1st thing on Friday. Will try and get on to let you ladies know but not sure if I will be able to as we are going on our trip to Minneapolis that day really early. If I can't get on then I'll try at our hotel if they have a computer.

You will only be 6hrs from me in Minneapolis! :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

well we hope you get a minute to post your results hope it is a BFP for Mel

I am suffering really badly with heartburn tonight not good


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! SO far the anniversary is quite nice! Still waiting on my b day gift in the mail, DH thought it would be in by now but I can wait cause I found a beautiful orchid plant in the kitchen today! Have always wanted one! Dh was so sweat... we're heading off to dinner and a movie very soon now! But tbh I am so tired! It's like 30 degrees out here! Ick! Also the neighbour has decided to cut down his big nuisance of a tree and they started today it's so nice to have that sap monster gone! and like 80% less leaves to rake in the fall! I mean I am sad cause I like trees but more happy that this one will be gone!

Another 3 days till poas! Whoot!

Orientation wiped me out today to, got my lab kit though full of many medical bits and pieces... nursing is going to be fun.


----------



## SDBL23

Alright ladies, I'm back again, I got my silly little happy face yesterday AM, bd'd last night, got hubby all wound up at work, lol, expecting round two tonight. I'm NOT testing. Have no tests in the house and have entrusted all my funds to my dh. I repeat, I. WILL. NOT. TEST. now, if I can just make myself believe that..... sigh, on a happy note, we are all moved into our very first, very own home!! Which I"m supposed ot be unpacking now... sigh again...


----------



## SDBL23

Kelly, you're a nurse?


----------



## Kelly9

I will be a nurse in 2011! Starting my degree very excited!


----------



## Melsue129

Yes Meldmac.. We want to know asap!!!! 

DMN sooo sorry you are suffering... eeek... does drinking milk help at all???

SDBL welcome and good luck with resisting the tests... Hee hee... :haha: Hope the DH hit the ATM card... LOL


----------



## meldmac

dmn1156 said:


> well we hope you get a minute to post your results hope it is a BFP for Mel
> 
> I am suffering really badly with heartburn tonight not good

Sorry to hear you're suffering with heartburn.....try milk it really helped me when I was pg. I used to have bad heartburn it kept me up at night. :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

That's wonderful Kelly! Great to hear your days going well and you're enjoying it.. Yay for RN's =)

YES ICE MILK has been helping sooooo much for me!! DP brings it to me when ever he hears me making funny noises in bed. He's the best...


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, just skim read the last few pages (11 OF them!!) sorry to those the :witch: got. 
we are having a 'computer free week' apart from the essentials so I'm just sneaking on at work to say hi, and I'll be back next week! 
We had an eventful bank holiday - hubby was chopping some potatoes on the mandolin and sliced his wrist. As I was sorting that out for him he passed out, obstructed his airway with his tongue and proceeded to have a little fit. I am soooo thankful that I know how to deal with things like that, but I can tell you my heart was in my mouth! He had yesterday off work because he was still feeling quite woozy, and no way was I leaving him alone so I stayed home too. 
Anyone that has never done a first aid course - do it! At the very least find out how to put someone in the recovery position and open their airway. In my opinion this should be on the national curriculum. Kids at school have to learn about so many seemingly useless things, why is a first aid course not a part of compulsory education???
Still getting highs on my cbfm, I was expeting this as it gets to know me though. annoyingly my cm has dried up so I don't think an eggy is imminent.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies 

Mrs N that must of been quite scary at the time glad he is on the mend now hopefully if you just bd every other day you will catch that eggy and get your BFP soon

Kelly glad you had a lovely evening and yay for your tree going can get quite annoying when your constantly cleaning up after someone elses tree

meldmac how are you today 1 day to testing keeping my fxd for you

Melsue how you doing today 

i have tried milk for the heartburn which i seem to get no matter what i eat it helps for a little while but any help is better than none as it is horrible and painful i did not expect heartburn to start this early


----------



## Chris77

Ok, so I tested this morning.

While waiting for the result, I was finishing and when I wiped there was blood. :cry: I knew at that point, what the result was going to be, but was still clinging on to any vestige of hope, that maybe, just maybe I was still pregnant. Nope. :bfn: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
And I'm having cramping too. :cry: :cry:

All I want to do is hide from the world - drink my Starbuck's double shot espresso on ice in solitude and then crawl back under the covers and stay there until I feel better.

But, alas, I must go to work, a place where our clients out of struggling for years of infertility are now choosing adoption. So, it's not even like I can keep my mind off of things today. :cry:

Why was my body being a total mind f*k this cycle?!?! :hissy: DH was so happy when he thought I was preggers and he didn't have to spill his seed in a cup. :rofl:

Well....that's that. On to cycle #13. :sad1: I think I'm just going to :sulk: today. :cry:


----------



## dmn1156

Oh chris so soory the witch got you it sounded really hopeful for you this cycle have you thought about seeing a specialist for some advice


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N: Yikes!! Scary stuff. :hugs:

dmn: What about tums? Have you got those where you are?

Chris: So sorry sweetie :hugs:

Well I'm officially a POAS addict. Couldn't wait until friday and decided to test this morning using one of the frer's. Well it was a :bfn:. Can't help but think I'm out for this month now :cry:. I just hope maybe it's still to early or that I have my dates wrong. Sigh.


----------



## dmn1156

I dont knoe meldmac will have to check i think we do i hope your dates are wrong i had to temp it made pin pointing ov so much easier


----------



## SDBL23

DMN: i forgot to say, big congrats! Things to try for your heart burn, smaller more frequent meals, sleeping slightly slanted up, try to stay away from things that are acidic like oranges, spicy foods, etc.  Watch for triggers by keeping a quick journal, jot down what you eat and how you feel. Make sure that you're not eating within a couple of hours of going to bed or laying down. If it continues, I would mention it to your doctor and see what they can do for you. 

Kelly: that's very exciting on nursing. I just graduated this past may and work in labor and delivery. I love it! It's an excellent profession to go into. Don't get discouraged, stick with it and try to remember that it's only two years away and that is a relatively short time!

Mrs. N: I totally agree with you, even a basic life saving class is super important. It's ridiculous how little people know when it comes to an emergency, or even just a little booboo! I"m very glad that you were able to care for your husband, sounds like you were quite the hero! 

AFM: nothing new, round two of bd'ing last night, fluids are slowing down, I woke up last night in the middle of the night feeling really nauseated and crampy on my right side, pretty sure I ov'd then.


----------



## foxyfocus

hello ladies

firstly id like to say soooo sorry to all the girls that got caught by af its such a horrible moment when you want to be pregnant so bad and the witch turns up keep your spirts up girls it will happen for you all soon enough as for me im still waiting im 8dpo and im a bit confused from 5dpo i have had quite a few symptoms including sore boobs on 6dpo and cramps everyday since about 5dpo but today (8dpo) my boobs no longer hurt but i do still have the mild cramps although not as strong as they where, and then there is the faint thick pink line i got yesterday on a 10mui dip test hpt that is driving me mad is it or isnt it? lol i soooo badly want to test with first responce today but trying so hard to be a good girl and wait a few more days lol has anyone else had symptoms that have gone away and maybe come back, just hoping that im not alone its surpising how down this whole 2ww can make you feel. sorry for going on girls im just a worry wart lol. xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning my lovely ladies! 

Kelly hope you had a wonderful anniversary! Sounds like it was adding up to a great day!

Mrs N can't believe your going away for a week. :dohh: Have a great week and enjoy!

So sorry the witch got you! Chin up Chris77 :hugs: it will happen

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well. Nothing new going on here. I got my crosshairs today so now I guess I'm officially in the tww :dohh: I am still spotting though so only time will tell :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

dmn1156 said:


> Oh chris so soory the witch got you it sounded really hopeful for you this cycle have you thought about seeing a specialist for some advice

Yes, I'm going on September 17th for a consultation.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine is it possible that the spotting could just be where your probably more fertile still and it is just a little left over blood in the cervix not sure what else it could be


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Csunshine is it possible that the spotting could just be where your probably more fertile still and it is just a little left over blood in the cervix not sure what else it could be

Thanks. I hope it means I'm more fertile! LOL Just put up a thread with this question so maybe somebody else has experienced it. Hope they can help me.


----------



## dmn1156

hey csunshine did you get many answers


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> hey csunshine did you get many answers

No real definate answers, but the spotting has now stopped so :shrug: I will just have to wait until the 12th and see what God gives me. :thumbup:

I can honestly say that we gave it a good go this month. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Well i did a bit of research for you and the only thing i came up with is after a mc you are still quite fertile and when you bd your uterus can contract and can cause spotting dont know how accurate the info is but same with anything. Glad you gave it a good go this cycle and had fun along the way il keep my fxd for you x


----------



## Kelly9

To much to read, must post before I get to the end...

I want to work in labour and delivery as my first choice! So I am excited!!!!

Anniversary went wonderfully, my b day present came in and it was exactly what I wanted and then DH bought me a beautiful orchid plant for our anniversary! I was so thrilled! I have wanted one for ever and this beats flowers anyday cause it will keep on growing... hopefully! It's my very first house plant.

Sorry witch showed chris! Hugs! I know what it's like I am on cycle 14 currently. 

DMN I always drink milk when I don't have rolaids near me and once I get about 1 to 2 big glasses down of cold milk it gives me relief for quite some time. It's my fall back when I drink since drinking gets me bad.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Kelly il give it a go so far my list of food that gives me heartburn is endless pastry sausages cottage pie onion rings and loads more only thing that has not given me heartburn is a bacon sandwich lol i could live on bacon sandwiches till it eases up right lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hey everyone!!!

Chris - so sorry :witch: got you... Its such a downer but try to keep your head up... Cheers to June babies..... Starting fresh next month.. 

Dmn - sorry you are still suffering.. Hopefully it eases up for you a bit.. I'll keep my fx'd. 

Me well - enjoying the :witch: NOT! She needs to be gone.... NOW!! I demand you leave my body you big ol nasty :witch: -- Been stressful at home and work... I just need a good long weekend... Thankfully a holiday is coming up in the US so I'll get a 3 day weekend. Im actually going to meet a reader/medium lady on Monday - I made an appt with her at noon.. So hopefully she can see into my future and tell me what lies ahead.. I'm hoping she mentions a lil bundle of joy... fx'd...

Well the DH heard from his dr today and it looks like he is looking at surgery - back surgeery - not sure you all remember but his back has been hurt for about a month now.. He spent two weeks on the living room floor hoping it would get better and finally got an MRI done last week... He re-herniated a disk that he has already had surgery on so heres to round 2 with that... Soooo he's been out of work for almost a month now too... :cry: No wonder I havent gotten pregnant yet, too much going on.... 

Mrs. N. speaking of husbands... How is yours?? Gosh, what a scary thing to go thru... Poor DH, I hope he's doing better and calls you his lil angel because Im sure you saved him!!! 

To everyone else... :dust: and hope everyone has a great evening...... :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

I think the :witch: is on her way. Boo :cry:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all melsue sorry to hear about your dh hope hes on the mend soon!

mrs n well done with your first aid skills hope dh is ok!

chris sorry the :witch: got you good luck with your app

meldmac hope the :witch: stays away for you!!

sunshine glad the spotting has stopped...i think we may me O buddies this month :) :D

im up super early today got a exam this morning and cant sleep at all!!


----------



## Kelly9

So I've been playing the Sims non stop and I created a sim of DH and he hooked up with some blond chick and got her knocked up in one go!!!!!! I know it's a game but come on!!!! :rofl:

I am so addicted.... if I am on less you know why... got to get in as many hours as possible before classes start on monday!


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all 

Wannabeamom good luck in the exam

Melldmac hope the witch stays away for you 

Kelly glad your enjoying the sims not bought the new one yet

Melsue hope af leaves you soon


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> hi all melsue sorry to hear about your dh hope hes on the mend soon!
> 
> mrs n well done with your first aid skills hope dh is ok!
> 
> chris sorry the :witch: got you good luck with your app
> 
> meldmac hope the :witch: stays away for you!!
> 
> sunshine glad the spotting has stopped...i think we may me O buddies this month :) :D
> 
> im up super early today got a exam this morning and cant sleep at all!!

wannabe that would be great! When did you O? FF has my chart all messed up! First it had my O day as Sunday now it has moved it to Monday! The last time I dtd was Sunday morning cause I thought we had it covered and I had been spotting :dohh: crap!

Meldmac fxd that the ol bag stays away!

Melsue hopin the ol bag leaves soon for at least 9mnths!

Kelly your going to get carpeltunnel if you keep playing Sims. LMAO

Mrs N so glad your in the medical field or your DH would have been SOL and I totally agree about the first aid class. I just made my DD take a babysitting class were they taught her first aid and infant and child cpr. She started bbsiting this past summer and I wanted her to be prepared if the situation arose.

Hope everybody else is doing well and having a good day! I can't wait for this long weekend! I am so ready for a mini-vacation!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well.

Going to Minneapolis tomorrow morning so not sure when I'll be able to get on again but wanted to send some :dust: around. Hope I will see some :bfp: when I get back!!! :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Going to Minneapolis tomorrow morning so not sure when I'll be able to get on again but wanted to send some :dust: around. Hope I will see some :bfp: when I get back!!! :hugs: to you all.

Have a wonderful time! Enjoy your mini-holiday! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac hope the witch stays away for you and have a lovely break away


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine id say definite OV for sunday but even if it was the monday you would still be ok


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Csunshine id say definite OV for sunday but even if it was the monday you would still be ok

LMAO I changed a few things in FF and bam! It put the o date back! I don't know how to classify my cm over those days I was spotting :shrug: so I messed it about and yeah back to being 4dpo!:happydance::happydance:


How are you feeling today?


----------



## Kelly9

I am peeing on a stick tomorrow! I hope it is faint! Never wanted to O later before but I need it now! But my boobies are sore!!! They always get this way a bit before O... eek! If the line is faint tomorrow should be ok... 

Carpeltunnel will be worth it for the sims! DMN I highly recommend!


----------



## dmn1156

im in a bit of pain today got pains in my lower left side think i overdid things today tidied all of upstairs was going to do down too but feel exhausted now 

kelly may have to go buy it lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> I am peeing on a stick tomorrow! I hope it is faint! Never wanted to O later before but I need it now! But my boobies are sore!!! They always get this way a bit before O... eek! If the line is faint tomorrow should be ok...
> 
> Carpeltunnel will be worth it for the sims! DMN I highly recommend!

:rofl::rofl:

Is that for a WII?


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: Wii!!!!!! :rofl: no it's a computer game! Its awesome....

DO IT DMN! you know you wanna...

Yay POAS tomorrow!


----------



## wannabeamom

sunshine i think it was sat or sun for me cd 10 or 11 which would make me 5 or 6dpo i think?? i know af is due on 13th unles she comes early again!!!

noticed quite a bit of cm the past few days...like if i stand up i can feel it trickling out (sorry tmi) but not felt it like this before is it normal?


----------



## Csunshine013

Wannabe we are on the same day so fxd for us! I am going to wait until at least Saturday to test, I should know by then as I usually get some spotting prior. I can't wait for a nice break from work. Come on 5pm!


----------



## wannabeamom

wooo hooo a twinny!!! i have vowed not to test at all ( well until i am very very late!)then at least i wont see the bfn!! we will see if i hold out though! you had any "symptoms"? x


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> wooo hooo a twinny!!! i have vowed not to test at all ( well until i am very very late!)then at least i wont see the bfn!! we will see if i hold out though! you had any "symptoms"? x

Yeah my twinny!!!! Well my @@'s are very sore and nips are oh so sensitive! This only happened before when I was pg so :shrug: it could be my body playing tricks on me too. LMAO I don't know what to think anymore. Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## dmn1156

yeah for twins always nice to have someone on the same day i hope you both get a BFP


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks dmn!!

oooooh sunshine that sounds promising!! fingers crossed for you!!

as for me dont feel any different at all other than cm which i never really have!! but who knows! time will tell!


----------



## gumb69

fx wannabeamom
think i'm now in my 2ww, got a positive ovulation test yesterday so maybe tomorrow i'll be officially back in the 2ww game oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I get to pee on an opk today! Whoot!In a couple more hours... hoping it is faint and I don't get my pos till cd17. 20 more days!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

POAS

YEAH!!! PMA ALL THE WAY!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bbhopes

I loooooove looking through older threads and seeing the updated tickers, which means when the thread was created they were still ttc but NOW they are pregnant... love it. 
:dust: :rain:


----------



## Melsue129

yay for thr tweens.... LOL... 
Hope everyone is doing okay....

AF is almost all gone... yay for MEEEE!!!! Im torn about going to buy a CBFM or just getting the regular OPK's that I used last month, Im broke so Im thinking the OPK's for now.. uugh... I really wanted a monitor but cant swing it right now... I could be in the 2ww in the matter of days now, I O'd early last month so Im going to watch for it again this month... We'll see.... :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah Melsue get to POAS so you can join us in the tww! 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Oh and did I tell you gals I actually took my lil cousins maternity photos at the beach yesterday afternoon... She is 36 weeks tiny and gorgeous... It was awesome to see her belly as big as it is... Soooooo jealous but we got some gorgeous pictures... Ive really been into photographry since April so Ive done some infant sessions, weddings and family sessions too. But I think maternity is going to be one of my favs...


----------



## Kelly9

peeing on a stick was fun today, it was neg but not as faint as I was hoping... tomorrow will tell me better... My bb's are even sorer today waiting for DH to get home so I can get some Bd'ing in. Then no more till cd17 unless I get a positive opk tomorrow.... we'll see... come on O hold off a wee bit longer!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hopefully it holds off for you Kelly.

Well im back here again, hopefully for the last time, another 8 days until testing!!


----------



## SDBL23

I'm confused! If I got a positive OPK that doesn't mean I have ov'd it means that it's going to happen... So if we bd'd that night and the next night we did the best we could, but then what day am i on? If it doesn't happen for a day after then my LP is only like eleven days, is that too short? me oh my, this is a mess....

Right now, I feel like poo, work yesterday was great though, got to care for a momma who had been trying for nine years!!! This was her first successful full term baby, it was so great to be there with them! I think I have a virus or a cold, or it was because I gave blood, not sure.... attempted to give blood thursday, wasn't planning on it and hadn't had any water all day, they stuck me and it went well at first, then I slowed WAY down and they kept messing with the needle and squeezing my arm making my fingers numb and they didn't even get a whole bag, sad sad day, now I have a huge bruise that looks like dh did a number on me! plus I have this awful sinus stuff and a sore throat. But at least it's keeping me busy!

Has anyone else had an INSANE number of baby dreams? since I woke up a few nights ago with cramping on my side and feeling crummy I have not been able to close my eyes and sleep without dreaming constantly of baby things. this has not happened before, have i just gone batty?

Good luck to all you ladies still, best of wishes!!


----------



## dmn1156

usually when you got a positive opk it means ov will happen in the next 24 hours 11 days is ok for lp less than 10 is too low hopefully you will catch that egg


----------



## Kelly9

SBBL is this your first time using opks? I thought I was going to have a short lp to cause I o'd so late but it turns out when I first started using opks that I stressed myself out wanting to see a positive that I pushed O of for 2 days... so don't stress is my advice.

As for dreams I have been having the most bizarre dreams I have ever had I think... I wake up and am like did my brain really process those thoughts? :rofl:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies how are you all??

just a quick question for those of you who have experience implantation pains...what do the pains feel like and what dpo did you get them? also how long did they last?

at present i am 6-7 dpo and earlier today a got like sharp stabbing pains which i have not had before and didn't feel like af pains they lasted for a few mins made me stop in my tracks and since then i have had sort of cramps on and off (again not like af) with lower back ache. 
__________________


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> hi girlies how are you all??
> 
> just a quick question for those of you who have experience implantation pains...what do the pains feel like and what dpo did you get them? also how long did they last?
> 
> at present i am 6-7 dpo and earlier today a got like sharp stabbing pains which i have not had before and didn't feel like af pains they lasted for a few mins made me stop in my tracks and since then i have had sort of cramps on and off (again not like af) with lower back ache.
> __________________


Sounds promising wannabe i got the stabbing pains at about the same time 6 7 dpo the cramps i have had ever since and still getting them also got headaches but not sure if that is realted keeping fxd for a :bfp: for you i tested at 13 dpo and got my positive good luck :hugs:


----------



## SDBL23

Kelly, nope this is not my first time using them. and I don't use them religisously.... I used one once the second cycle we were trying to see if I was right on my estimation and cf "reading" I was spot on. So I just went with that. Back around April I had a light period, which is normal for me occasionally, the next month was terrible, I was cramping constantly and my cycle ended at 23 day's with no real obvious ovulation signs. It was a very painful period and pretty heavy, so I just figured I was maybe overdue for a big period... after that month my cycle shifted to 30 something days which was very confusing, so last month the cycle after the 30 one I watched my fluids and when I used the opk's at day 12 and 14, there was nothing, so I assumed I was not ovulating, about day 19 I got a pos, so this time on day 18? I tested and bingo, so I have used maybe five total...


----------



## wannabeamom

ooooh that keeps my hope up then also came down with a cold so not sure if the back pains are related to that fingers crossed i get a bfp this month :) x


----------



## dmn1156

yep backache too it feels like af is on he way with a vengence really hope you get a BFP


----------



## Kelly9

I get back lower back pain but thats from the positions DH and I do while having sex :rofl: so it's all my fault! hahaha, can't help it though I like it how I like it.

SDBL I see, well in that case don't worry about your LP I am sure it will be fine then. I got an almost positive opk today so I expect to see a positive tomorrow by the latest monday. Will be in 2ww in a matter of days.


----------



## wifenmom

hi all I started the tww today :)


----------



## SDBL23

whoo hoo to all those in the 2ww!!!

Wanabe: I'm just so excited for you, I'm hoping you're getting your BFP in just a few short days. 

Kelly: sorry to hear about that back ache, not sure what all you're doin', but my back doesn't normally ache and we try some pretty intersting things....

AFM: just had the pastor and his cute and pregnant wife over for dinner. They and my in-laws and bff are the only ones who know that we're trying, there was a another couple with them. She was drinking soda pop and we got to feel the little one just a movin' and groovin' in there! I'm really okay, I have not been this okay with it ever! I'm to the point that if it happens it happens and if not well there is always next month. I'm pretty surprised at myself. 

How do you ladies get those really cute things at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Kelly9

SDBL :rofl: it has to do with how I arch my back during doggy style hahaha. It's my FAV position and the more I arch my bum in the air the better it feels hence the back pain! :rofl: but at this point I'm not willing to stop doing it so the back ache continues...

as for the tickers click on my ticker and it will take you to the site then choose ttc link (scroll down some) and it will ask you all the info and you can choose the bar and ticker etc then take the html code you'll get at the end of the process and copy and paste it into your siggy then save it, and it should work.


----------



## dmn1156

how are all you lovely ladies today


----------



## gumb69

:hugs:hiya all,
doing good today, 3dpo today :happydance: ignore my ticker, i really must change it.
Start my injections again today, hopefully it will be my last month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no symptoms but i'm not going to obsess during this 2ww so i reckon i won't be on line as much as i'm going to keep myself busy,because i only end up torturing myself.

i got a positive opk on cd13 and cd14, do you reckon cd14 was my catching the tail end of my LH surge!


hope everyone else is doing well, and i pray we all get our BFP's this month


----------



## SDBL23

feeling better today, my cold is starting to go away. my throat is much less sore and the pressure and throbbing in my head is down to a minimum. Still having crazy dreams, but this one was more about work then anything. I'm like 5dpo? I don't know. I guess if I have not started by the 19th then I'll break down and buy a test, so we'll see. still hopefull.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey everyone... Glad everyone is hanging in there.... AF is gone.. Thank God!! Its our anniversary today so hopefully I'll get some luvin!!! Going to hang out with the family and then we will have a nice romantic night to ourselves... Yay!!! So come on O... 

:dust: to all of you gals.... Fx'd for :bfp:s this month..... We want :baby:s!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 possibly cd14 was your peak they say you ov within 24 hours of your first positive opk just bd lots and hopefully you will have caught that egg goodluck this cycle


----------



## gumb69

here's hoping i caught the egg
dtd cd7,10,11,13,14,15,17 i don't think there is much more i can do. i know we could have on cd 12 and cd16, but H wasn't very well on cd 12, and cd16 we were out last night, but dtd early hours this morning about 1 am(cd17)
so i should be covered, don't know what else i can do. 
fx. 
hope you are feeling ok. what is your EDD?


----------



## Melsue129

Wow Gum - I hope you caught it... It looks like you guys gave it a great go at it.... :dust:


----------



## gumb69

Happy Anniversary Melsue

You getting reading for Ov. fx for you x


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, hope you are all having a nice weekend :)
I'm still getting a high on my cbfm, come on peak! today was the 11th high in a row!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get a peak soon mrs n!

Gumb when I dtd like after midnight around 1 I count it as the previous day not the technical day cause it's after midnight... lol I guess it's cause I didn't sleep at that point. 

I am hoping for a positive opk today have to poas at work again :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

thanks Kelly x maybe i'll count it as cd 16 and get some more action today so that will def be cd17.

hope you get a positive opk today. fx.


----------



## Kelly9

thanks I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I would count night time as the previous day too, which I guess is not technically correct!


----------



## Kelly9

no but it makes more sense to me that way.


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, i agree!


----------



## dmn1156

gumb69 said:


> here's hoping i caught the egg
> dtd cd7,10,11,13,14,15,17 i don't think there is much more i can do. i know we could have on cd 12 and cd16, but H wasn't very well on cd 12, and cd16 we were out last night, but dtd early hours this morning about 1 am(cd17)
> so i should be covered, don't know what else i can do.
> fx.
> hope you are feeling ok. what is your EDD?

im sure you will catch that egg well i have 2 edd now nhs site gave me 29th of april as they allowed for the fact i only have a 26 day cycle but my doctor insisted on working on a 28 day cycle and gave me the 1st of may


----------



## Kelly9

well shouldn't they go buy your cycle length and not the general one? I would go with the 26 day EDD. Or just use your ovulation date and calculate from that as you know exactly when you o'd.

I can't wait to have a due date *sighs a dreamy sigh*


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!! hows everyone doing?? i have got a monster of a cold i don't think i have ever had one this bad before, i ache all over and prob got a hours sleep all night as i couldnt breathe :( i have my monthly spot appear last night so im thinking af will prob end up rearing her ugly head again this month :(


----------



## dmn1156

yes Kelly that is what i figure so the 26 day cycle edd is the one im going to use

Wannabeamom i hope she satys away for you


----------



## gumb69

i'd go with the 29th April as well. x
wannabeamom- fx AF stays away. A good few of the girls got colds in their 2 ww and ended up with BFP's x


----------



## SDBL23

well that urge to test is coming on strong. Good thing I have none in the house!! Sometimes I feel so confident that this is the month and other times I realize that nothing feels different and start thinking that we'll be doing this forever.... Not so much PMA at times. I'm going to be hanging out with a girlfriend today so that will keep me occupied, twelve hour tomorrow, then it's wednesday and I have no idea what I'll do to stay busy then!


----------



## gumb69

fight the urge and don't test x
what is your cycle length?
any symptoms
i'm 4dpo today(ignore my ticker) and i've shooting pains up my vjay(always happens)well has done the last 3 months so i'm not even going to google it. 
no other symptoms, except really naseous this morning but that's because i injected last night. i looked back at my diary and yep the day after my first injection i feel sick, so i'm heading the same way as every month BFN!!!!

hope everyone else is doing ok in the dreaded 2 ww

here is some :dust: for everyone x


----------



## dmn1156

Come on ladies more PMA sending lots of :dust: to all of you it can happen


----------



## Kelly9

I should be getting my positive opk today so I should O tomorrow and be in 2ww by wednesday! Woohoo!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies!

It's been awhile so I had to do a lot of skimming to catch up. We were on vacation for 9 days and I have been job interviewing as well. I'm back in the 2ww though and we got lots of good bd'ing in on vacation as well as my first patch of ewcm since being off the pill :happydance: AF is due on Fri or Sat so I will start testing tomorrow.

Kelly  Really hope you get that pos opk today...
Csunshine  Glad to see you in the 2ww again!
Mrs N.  How scary about your hubby I cant imagineAlso keeping my fingers crossed for your peak!
DMN  Glad to see your bean is progressing nicely, how exciting!


----------



## Kelly9

welcome back carrie, hope you get your BFP.

I'll be poas in about an hour or so, so will let you all know.


----------



## Mrs_N

High number 12 today but the lines looked darker - I know you aren't meant to look at the lines with the cbfm but it's the first day they've looked any different! 
Carrie fingers crossed for your bfp! 
Girls - pma! This will happen for you & you will all have beautiful bouncing babies! :dust:


----------



## wannabeamom

gumb69 said:


> i'd go with the 29th April as well. x
> wannabeamom- fx AF stays away. A good few of the girls got colds in their 2 ww and ended up with BFP's x

thanks chick af is due sunday so not long to go...had blood test today at doc and get results next mon so depending what happens with them dh might have to go get his swimmers tested.

good luck to everyone in 2ww

good luck for everyone waiting for their peak :) xx


----------



## SDBL23

Wannabe: What kind of test is it that they have done? 

Gum: Try to stay positive. Just because things are going the same as the last couple of months doesn't mean that your out yet, you're just now day four... No symptoms, I had a pos opk on the 31st, so we'll just see what happens. I try not to symptom spot, it gets harder as I get closer, however, several ladies have felt strange from like day 6 and on, and I feel nothing....not encouraging.

Kelly: good luck on your pos stick!!! Whoohoo for tww!

DMN: How are you feeling? How's the heartburn?


----------



## Kelly9

I got a positive opk! Just barely positive so hopefully I will O tomorrow and not cd19 I should get a second pos opk tomorrow to like always. Whoot! I have a headache now though.... mmm and I ate a rolaids cherry flavour for heart burn. I suffer from it more often then not due to being born almost 6 weeks prematurely or so my mom says is the reason.


----------



## SDBL23

Does anyone else have nusery plans already, like how you're going to decorate it?


----------



## Kelly9

not really, our guest room will be our nursery but since we won't be here long we're not redoing it.


----------



## carriecinaz

Kelly, woo hoo! Yay for your pos opk!
SDB - While not getting too into it until we have a little bump, I've thought of pink and brown for a girl and we are def doing a baseball theme for a boy as the hubby is sports crazed. How about you?

All the other ladies who are newcomers, hi and lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## dmn1156

i have not even thought about a nursery lol but then i keep worrying it is not going to stick felt totally fine yesterday and i normally always feel sick but im sure it will come back lol

WB carrie 

Hope you all get a BFP


----------



## wannabeamom

SDBL23 said:


> Wannabe: What kind of test is it that they have done?
> 
> Gum: Try to stay positive. Just because things are going the same as the last couple of months doesn't mean that your out yet, you're just now day four... No symptoms, I had a pos opk on the 31st, so we'll just see what happens. I try not to symptom spot, it gets harder as I get closer, however, several ladies have felt strange from like day 6 and on, and I feel nothing....not encouraging.
> 
> Kelly: good luck on your pos stick!!! Whoohoo for tww!
> 
> DMN: How are you feeling? How's the heartburn?

hi to be honest not sure what exactly they are testing for but they said they could check all my hormone levels to make sure there isn't a prob there that may be stopping us concieving then if there is a prob with either me or dh then they can treat and if not they are going to refer us to a fertility specialist.

as for the nursery haven't really thought about it but our spare room is already pink and purple with fairies all over it from the previous owners (we have been in nearly 5 years but cant bare to re decorate this room i think it looks cute!!)

well cold is on its way out yippeeeee woke up the past 2 nights bursting for the loo which is unusual for me maybe ive just been drinking more though other than that feel exactly the same as any other months apart from a kinda pulling sensation down below. 

how is everyone else today?? xx


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> i have not even thought about a nursery lol but then i keep worrying it is not going to stick felt totally fine yesterday and i normally always feel sick but im sure it will come back lol
> 
> WB carrie
> 
> Hope you all get a BFP


ah dmn im sure you will be fine and your bean sticks :hugs: i know what you mean though i think id be constantly worrying about this keep your chin up and PMA!!! xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello Ladies

I am new to this site. I am roughly 8 dpo, I have sore boobs, nausea, peeing more.... also that 'dragging' feeling you get before AF arrives. I have a little boy already and this is our 19 cycle of ttc #2. Last night I slept for 12 1/2 hours as I was so tired. felt really bad as it was our one month wedding anniversary and DH had wanted us to have a nice romantic evening....ooops

Yesterday was so depressed....I think maybe PMT...I am trying to keep my hopes up and stay positive. 

6 days till testing.........


----------



## MrsLQ

In terms of nursery, my son will share his room, once the baby is about 9 -12 months...before that will stay in our room. I can't wait...come on BFP. Also does anyone know where I can go to learn all the short hand used on this site?


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs LQ welcome

Wannabeamom it all sounds positive that is how i started going to the toilet in the night and pulling sensation then i got an upset stomach as well really hope you get a BFP

I hope im worrying over nothing i started off feeling sick at about 5 weeks and the last 2 days felt totally fine but no bleeding so im hopeful when you testing


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks dmn thats really reasuring to hear i have had a killer of back ache (lower back) which is worse today. not sure when to test af is due sun and trying not to test before then don't know how many more :bfn: i can take lol so if she doesnt arrive i'll prob test early next week really trying not to get my hopes up though as dont wanna get disapointed but then again if im feeling how you did in your 2ww then its keeping my spirits up!! yay

maybe you've just got over the worst of your sicky feeling and now you can relax and enjoy the bump, have you got a scan date yet?

kelly...how long till your course starts?

sunshine...how are you feeling? anything to report?

welcome mrs lq hope you get your bfp!!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> thanks dmn thats really reasuring to hear i have had a killer of back ache (lower back) which is worse today. not sure when to test af is due sun and trying not to test before then don't know how many more :bfn: i can take lol so if she doesnt arrive i'll prob test early next week really trying not to get my hopes up though as dont wanna get disapointed but then again if im feeling how you did in your 2ww then its keeping my spirits up!! yay
> 
> maybe you've just got over the worst of your sicky feeling and now you can relax and enjoy the bump, have you got a scan date yet?
> 
> kelly...how long till your course starts?
> 
> sunshine...how are you feeling? anything to report?
> 
> welcome mrs lq hope you get your bfp!!
> 
> xxx

Well i certainly hope you get a BFP i never get up in the night but in that last week of the 2ww i must of got 2 times in the night to go to the loo it was a pain it is that sudden urge to just go and there is no holding it lol backache is a good sign too il keep everything xd for you :hugs: would be nice if the sickness stays away the only other thing i have noticed is for some reason my face seems to get really oily and i use moisturising soap lol


----------



## carriecinaz

BFN this morning, I'm around 12 DPO and starting to feel like AF is on her way. :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovelyl ladies had such a wonderful weekend with the family! DD and I had a lovely home spa day on Saturday, except I just cant quite figure out how to paint my nails so they don't chip, or maybe I shouldn't be doing dishes as much. LMAO 

Carrie don't worry about the bfn your probably too early! :hugs: good luck and fxd!

wannabe I don't want to test early either so maybe we should say next Tuesday if AF not arrived. My TWINNY!! :hugs: 

Welcome MrsLQ! When will you test?

dmn don't worry ms can come and go! :hugs:

Mrs N WOOO HOOO for darker lines! FXD you get you +!:thumbup:

To all you lovely ladies I missed sorry very tired today and don't understand as didn't really do anything all weekend.


----------



## dmn1156

wb csunshine glad you had a lovely weekend your chart is still looking good so hopefully you and wannabe get a BFP Thank for the advice id felt so sick for days then just woke up the last few day and felt totally fine lol


----------



## wannabeamom

sunshine..tues sounds good to test im not gonna buy any till mon night if :witch: doesnt arrive first!!
maybe its a sign that you are tired for a reason??? ;)


----------



## gumb69

hiya all. 
welcome mrs LQ.
carrie- don't worry about the BFN
dmn- enjoy the no sickness, xx
kelly- great news about the positive cbfm 
wannabeamom & sunshine - it's so cute that the two of you are testing together. hope you get your BFP's 

hi to everyone else.
As for the nursery, WHEN WE GET PREGNANT


----------



## gumb69

SORRY HIT REPLY
we are not going to find out what it is, so maybe colours that could suit all, so maybe winnie the poo, tigger and eyeore on the walls,


----------



## dmn1156

it is nice testing together 

Ok someone needs to hold me back from the chocolate and sweets i have not had any for 6 months as i was trying to lose weight and i had a small bar of chocolate earlier and now i want the whole pack noooo


----------



## gumb69

the baby wants it, so i say EAT IT!!!!! XX


----------



## dmn1156

it will have to have something else lol i had one bar already il be as fat as a house if i keep eating loads of chocolates lol


----------



## gumb69

pleeaasse i can hear the baby from here, just one more square mommy.


----------



## dmn1156

:rofl: 2 tent sizes later lol


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> sunshine..tues sounds good to test im not gonna buy any till mon night if :witch: doesnt arrive first!!
> maybe its a sign that you are tired for a reason??? ;)

I wont buy any either we'll do this together all the way! BFP!!!!!! and they all stick!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey I have a friend who makes tents. LMAO would you like his name? LOL

No if you do it in moderation it wont be so bad! If you keep your body from it totally it will end up hating you! LOL No trying it in moderation would be a good thing!

Our nursery is waiting until the baby is almost here! We will find out what we're having as didn't with DD and thank goodness had the u/s tech put it in an envelope and sent it off to my Mom and she made me an awesome blanket and lots of other clothes that she bought. I had all boy stuff as I would have sworn she was a boy. I didn't even have a girl name picked out. LOL I already have the crib it was the one my uncle and my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews and DD slept in just needs a new mattress.


----------



## dmn1156

thats nice you still have your crib 

il take the number for the tent guy may need it not had anymore chocolate i think 1 bar is enough for today lol i swore my DS was a girl had the girls name chose and everything and well he was a boy lol il have boys names but no girls ones this time round lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> thats nice you still have your crib
> 
> il take the number for the tent guy may need it not had anymore chocolate i think 1 bar is enough for today lol i swore my DS was a girl had the girls name chose and everything and well he was a boy lol il have boys names but no girls ones this time round lol

His name is Omar. LMAO We have to use a messenger pigion to get a message to him :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine013 said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> thats nice you still have your crib
> 
> il take the number for the tent guy may need it not had anymore chocolate i think 1 bar is enough for today lol i swore my DS was a girl had the girls name chose and everything and well he was a boy lol il have boys names but no girls ones this time round lol
> 
> His name is Omar. LMAO We have to use a messenger pigion to get a message to him :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

ok il start getting the sizes together :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I survived my first day of big bad university today although I have to say I am sooo tired didn't sleep barely a wink last night. Also got my second positive opk today! It went positive in a minute or less. I might get another pos tomorrow but should be O'ing today or tomorrow. Woohoo! Oh so tired hard to keep eyes open.... up at the crack of dawn tomorrow 6am! 

Hope all you's get your bfp's this month, I want one but really with IUI around the corner I don't care one way or the other. I am also going to be one of those mums that finds out the gender. DH doesn't want to know but I told him if I get a girl first I wouldn't find out the gender for the next I also promised not to tell him which will be to hard so I'll be begging him to let me tell him! :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I will find out the gender too, i could never go the distance without knowing it would drive me crazy....if i get a girl i am going to totally have a fully pink room with everything pink :):wohoo:


----------



## SDBL23

wannabe and sunshine, can I join in too? I"m supposed to start sunday, and I'm already having EXTREME urges to test... I have none in the house so that's a big help.

I'm like to plan and take my time as I am a huge procrastinator. We just moved into a new house and the room that will be a nursery is primed, nothing else.

Dh does not want to find out or tell anyone our boy and girl name, he wants to go out and tell everyone what it is, so he has also said that no one in the delivery room will be able to say it! LOL, he's very cute.

AFM: felt kind of crampy with some sharp pains last night, could be gas, lol... Nothing though, no sore boobs, no extra peeing, no uspet tummy, we did decide how we would tell my MIL whenever it does happen, she loves to scrap book, so we will buy a page of letters and rearange some of them to say We're pregnant. I thought it was a cute idea. Again, can't help but planning, I can't not...


----------



## beccamatty

Hi everyone, my name is bec and i am trying to find a forum to join, i am currently ttc with my second child. my story is long and painfull as i imagine alot of your is like...

DH and i fell preg by accident but were happy to go with the flow... we tragically lost that baby at 4 months gestation under extrememly horrific circumstances... 

We then decided to tcc gain... after 4 LONG years of tcc we finally fell preg with my now son. the pregnancy was hard and very painfull with bleeding and threatened miscarriage through the whole 9 month. He is a perfect lil boy now (nearly 1).

I also have some health problems. I have endometriosis as well as pudendal nerve neuralgia and pelvic floor myalgia. My docs have suggested i ttc again becuase they are unsure if i will be able to again. :(

at the moment i have 11dpo, i have not been charting, but i will be next month if i am not preg this month. I took a hpt yesterday and today with BFN both times... i have crampy tummy and ovaries and very emotional which could be contributed to alot of thingy really...

i think i need support this time around, last time for the whole 4 years i went it alone and i dont think i can do it again!!! 

i wanna find some friends that are going through similar things as me :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello everybody,

I'm new here..Just resisted today on this site. I'm CD 21(didn't track down to see where am I on dpo) I'm ttc for baby number 3. I had the AF cramps all ready, the slight pink spotting in the CM and that went away. Tired like i never slept in 2 days. Body aches, the sick feeling when i do not eat anything, sick feeling when i smell certain smells like the women's locker room at the YMCA. Tonight i went to sleep and woke up with a bad lower back ache. To much CM. 

So let's hope for a BFP..

Beccamatty I never went though the pain that you went though..But I pray you have a better time this time and a TTC.


----------



## dmn1156

welcome beccamatty you will find everyone here so friendly and helpful you will find it a huge support im sure 

Welcome Dipar_butt3 when is af due i would of tested by now with symptoms like that 

Kelly glad uni went well

I too will be finding out gender could not wait a whole nine months


----------



## wannabeamom

hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!

kelly really glad your first day went well!! ive got 3 weeks off now and got 3 assignments to do oops!! (spent most of the time on here already!!)

dmn...EAT THE CHOCOLATE!!!

bec course you can join us will the testing we are now triplets wooooooo hoooooooo!!!

sunshine have you got a blue vein appeared over your nipple? or did you have one the last time? was stood looking and poking my boobs to see if there was any pain (strange i know!!) there is still no pain or anything but there is a blue vein accross 1 of my nipples!!

mrs n, gumb and carrie how are you 2 doing today?

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hi, can i join in please? i think im now in my 2 week wait, i started taking agnus castus and EPO at the begining of my cycle and i think ive ovulated 4 days early (32 day cycle when im regular) yesterday and monday i had alot of twinges in my ovaries and yesterday had EWCM for the 1st time in 6 months. today its all stopped the twinges and my CM is back watery. SO.........im assuming im in my 2WW, i didnt OPK this cycle either which i am now kicking my self for. i dont temp as i work shifts and it would be impossible. i know get to look forward to 2 weeks of obsessive symptom spotting! :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello dmn1156

Nice too meet you. I'm scared of testing now, because i don't have the money to spend on these HPT to get a false negitive..So that is why i'm waiting just to make sure..

So when i get off of here..I'm back to :sleep:





dmn1156 said:


> welcome beccamatty you will find everyone here so friendly and helpful you will find it a huge support im sure
> 
> Welcome Dipar_butt3 when is af due i would of tested by now with symptoms like that
> 
> Kelly glad uni went well
> 
> I too will be finding out gender could not wait a whole nine months


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello wannabeamom

So far i saw the friendness from the people on here so far..I'm addicted to this site all ready lol..And the smilies(icon) on the left are funny lol. I'll keep you ladies posted on what's going on with me on my end..



wannabeamom said:


> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> kelly really glad your first day went well!! ive got 3 weeks off now and got 3 assignments to do oops!! (spent most of the time on here already!!)
> 
> dmn...EAT THE CHOCOLATE!!!
> 
> bec course you can join us will the testing we are now triplets wooooooo hoooooooo!!!
> 
> sunshine have you got a blue vein appeared over your nipple? or did you have one the last time? was stood looking and poking my boobs to see if there was any pain (strange i know!!) there is still no pain or anything but there is a blue vein accross 1 of my nipples!!
> 
> mrs n, gumb and carrie how are you 2 doing today?
> 
> xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> kelly really glad your first day went well!! ive got 3 weeks off now and got 3 assignments to do oops!! (spent most of the time on here already!!)
> 
> dmn...EAT THE CHOCOLATE!!!
> 
> bec course you can join us will the testing we are now triplets wooooooo hoooooooo!!!
> 
> sunshine have you got a blue vein appeared over your nipple? or did you have one the last time? was stood looking and poking my boobs to see if there was any pain (strange i know!!) there is still no pain or anything but there is a blue vein accross 1 of my nipples!!
> 
> mrs n, gumb and carrie how are you 2 doing today?
> 
> xxx

wannabeamom it all sounds promising my boobs did not start hurting tho till a few days after i got my positive so i would not worry too much if they are not hurting yet but i do however have a dark vein going through one nipple if that helps any :winkwink:


----------



## dmn1156

Hey wannabeamom your part of triplets again this cycle hopefully it is your turn this month


----------



## wannabeamom

yay!!!!!!! thanks dmn! keeping my fingers and toes and arms and legs crossed :) xx


----------



## dmn1156

il keep everything crossed for you but it all is sounding positive when is af due
stay away witch your not welcome


----------



## beccamatty

wannabeamom said:


> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!

Hey wannabeamom
thankyou for your warm welcomes and i will try to keep up, i am very very new to all this forum stuff :wacko: how are you doing anyway ??

dipar, how is your cycle going???

Wow i swear i am trying to make symptoms out of nothing... i just dont know...

i think i have sore bb and i think my veins are more noticiable on them too... i am crampy but then again i cramp almost all the time due to my tummy probs anyways... im thinking i should force myself not to take a hpt tomorrow... tomorrow will be 12dpo and the last two days have been BFN
:cry:


----------



## dmn1156

becca i would wait a few more days if you can i never got a Pos hpt till 13 dpo and then it was really faint


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> il keep everything crossed for you but it all is sounding positive when is af due
> stay away witch your not welcome

well i normally have a 25 day cycle which would make af due on sun...but...last month it was a 22 day cycle which would make her due today so i guess anywhere between today and sun lol :wacko:

so im really hoping she doesnt show by tues so i at least get to test :af:


----------



## wannabeamom

beccamatty said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> Hey wannabeamom
> thankyou for your warm welcomes and i will try to keep up, i am very very new to all this forum stuff :wacko: how are you doing anyway ??
> 
> dipar, how is your cycle going???
> 
> Wow i swear i am trying to make symptoms out of nothing... i just dont know...
> 
> i think i have sore bb and i think my veins are more noticiable on them too... i am crampy but then again i cramp almost all the time due to my tummy probs anyways... im thinking i should force myself not to take a hpt tomorrow... tomorrow will be 12dpo and the last two days have been BFN
> :cry:Click to expand...

im very good thanks despite still having this stupid cold!!

i think you should def ban the tests tomorrow and the next day and the next and test with me and sunshine tues :happydance:

how long have you been ttc for? sorry if you already said cant be bothered to look back :winkwink:

good luck and STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Hello all. I think (according to FF) am 3dpo. Can I join you all in the 2ww...?


----------



## dmn1156

Hey wannabeamom if beccamatty tests tuesday that makes quads csunshine,SDB,and you how exciting :af: not allowed all :bfp: for the quads


----------



## SDBL23

wannabeamom said:


> i think you should def ban the tests tomorrow and the next day and the next and test with me and sunshine tues :happydance:
> 
> how long have you been ttc for? sorry if you already said cant be bothered to look back :winkwink:
> 
> good luck and STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All four of us could test tuesday, sunshine, wannabe, bec and me, one BIG test day!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeamom

yay if there are 4 of us testing then surely some of us have to get a :bfp: ????


----------



## wannabeamom

hi 2016 and welcome!!! hope your 2ww goes fast with lots of symptom spotting ;)


----------



## Csunshine013

beccamatty said:


> Hi everyone, my name is bec and i am trying to find a forum to join, i am currently ttc with my second child. my story is long and painfull as i imagine alot of your is like...
> 
> DH and i fell preg by accident but were happy to go with the flow... we tragically lost that baby at 4 months gestation under extrememly horrific circumstances...
> 
> We then decided to tcc gain... after 4 LONG years of tcc we finally fell preg with my now son. the pregnancy was hard and very painfull with bleeding and threatened miscarriage through the whole 9 month. He is a perfect lil boy now (nearly 1).
> 
> I also have some health problems. I have endometriosis as well as pudendal nerve neuralgia and pelvic floor myalgia. My docs have suggested i ttc again becuase they are unsure if i will be able to again. :(
> 
> at the moment i have 11dpo, i have not been charting, but i will be next month if i am not preg this month. I took a hpt yesterday and today with BFN both times... i have crampy tummy and ovaries and very emotional which could be contributed to alot of thingy really...
> 
> i think i need support this time around, last time for the whole 4 years i went it alone and i dont think i can do it again!!!
> 
> i wanna find some friends that are going through similar things as me :)

Bec welcome and so sorry for your loss! I completely understand how you felt with loosing our LO last Mar at 4months gestation. It was one of the most horrible things I ever had to live through, but I'm here and back at it again. I did also have a early mc last month so hopefully we get our wish! Let me know if you need to talk or just need to vent PM me. The ladies on here helped me through the roughest year of my life they are awesome! 

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

SDBL23 said:


> wannabe and sunshine, can I join in too? I"m supposed to start sunday, and I'm already having EXTREME urges to test... I have none in the house so that's a big help.
> 
> I'm like to plan and take my time as I am a huge procrastinator. We just moved into a new house and the room that will be a nursery is primed, nothing else.
> 
> Dh does not want to find out or tell anyone our boy and girl name, he wants to go out and tell everyone what it is, so he has also said that no one in the delivery room will be able to say it! LOL, he's very cute.
> 
> AFM: felt kind of crampy with some sharp pains last night, could be gas, lol... Nothing though, no sore boobs, no extra peeing, no uspet tummy, we did decide how we would tell my MIL whenever it does happen, she loves to scrap book, so we will buy a page of letters and rearange some of them to say We're pregnant. I thought it was a cute idea. Again, can't help but planning, I can't not...

Yes of course! :thumbup: I am having the urge to POAS today as well thank god I don't have any and it's a long ways to go to the store and buy one. LMAO FXD for all of us!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beccamatty said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> Hey wannabeamom
> thankyou for your warm welcomes and i will try to keep up, i am very very new to all this forum stuff :wacko: how are you doing anyway ??
> 
> dipar, how is your cycle going???
> 
> Wow i swear i am trying to make symptoms out of nothing... i just dont know...
> 
> i think i have sore bb and i think my veins are more noticiable on them too... i am crampy but then again i cramp almost all the time due to my tummy probs anyways... im thinking i should force myself not to take a hpt tomorrow... tomorrow will be 12dpo and the last two days have been BFN
> :cry:Click to expand...

Beccamatty, so far my cycles been going around..27 or 28 days. The reason why I didn't check my ov, because i didn't have interest in TTC because every time I did check and try to BD around that time when I do ov, i still get :witch: So i'm like forget it..Now my mate bf left out of the country for 2 weeks but we bd about 3 days before ov because i knew it by the ov cramps i had on the side(left or right). 

But then a week later I had the pregnancy symptoms and i know it wasn ov sysmptoms because i've all ready know how my body reacts to the ov. Now i'm trying to see this is a mind thing and not the real thing..But what got me to start seeing this a possible pregnancy symptoms is that light to dark spotting(in the CM)that i had from CD 18-CD 20 and then it went a way. At first i thought AF came a week and 3 days sooner..But it went a way..I'm sick, I get nauseous in the morning before i eat..But now i get nauseous when i eat or don't eat and also smelling things..So yea i'm going to wait to test..


----------



## Csunshine013

welcome all the new ladies! Hope you find this thread as wonderful as I have! 

Good luck and FXD for BFP's!

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Well hopefully we get lots of BFP soon 

Hi Csunshine how are you today i was thinking on that tent a 3 man should do it just got to find a carrier pigeon lmao


----------



## SDBL23

DMN, what about a carrier chicken? I know a man with chickens.....

I have to say, I think you ladies are wonderful, I have felt so welcome here and so encouraged. 

So test day tuesday? When are we allowed to buy the test? I have none in the house which is helping. because that urge is getting more and more!


----------



## dmn1156

Ooh a chicken always a possibility lol


----------



## shawnie

LMAO you ladies crack me up...


----------



## Csunshine013

SDBL23 said:


> DMN, what about a carrier chicken? I know a man with chickens.....
> 
> I have to say, I think you ladies are wonderful, I have felt so welcome here and so encouraged.
> 
> So test day tuesday? When are we allowed to buy the test? I have none in the house which is helping. because that urge is getting more and more!

Make sure they aren't his good laying chickens. LMAO

So glad you feel welcome as that's the whole point of this website oh yeah and support. LOL Like we don't already know that. 

Tuesday is test day and I don't think I will buy mine until Monday as I would probably POAS right now if I had one. LMAO:dohh:

How's that sound?


----------



## Melsue129

Wow ladies - I've been off line for a few days and now I just had to read up on the latest happenings... Everyones been busy thats for sure... 

Welcome newbies!!!!! :flower:

DMN-how are you feeling?

So excited there is a group thats going to test together... Hope you all get you :bfp:s - Good Luck - when is test day again? Tuesday? I gotta make sure I check in throughout the day, just have to...

Well me Im gearing up to O soon - I think... hmm... well I guess you just never know.. my bodies been playing tricks on me I think... So Im getting down to the :sex: :sex: :sex: and lots of it... Hubby loves all the attention he gets... 

How is everyone else that I forgot - sorry there were pages and pages to go thru - Im still not sure I went back far enough, gonna go check more... LOL


----------



## gumb69

i agree you ladies should buy them on monday because if you get one earlier you might tempted to test early xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

welcome back melsue!! hope you are getting yourself rested ready for all the action ;) 

im def not buying any tests till mon night wow that will be a busy day for me!! got my blood tet results mon morn then buying the tests :)

shawnie how are you and bump doing?


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone! Wow, sooo much to read! I was away for the weekend, and have since had internet probs so couldn't get online!

Welcome all new folks! :hi:

Exciting about the quad testing! Have you settled on Tuesday? 

Melsue, i'm also waiting to O! Think it'll be Tuesday, how about you? Nothing much new with me, except i've been having 'pains' around my ovaries for the last couple of days - nothing major, not to level of taking painkillers, and it feels like O pains but it's way too early and I did an OPK just to check, and it was a clear negative. Any ideas?


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue welcome back im doing ok been doing battle with chocolate i am winning at the moment lol


----------



## shawnie

Hello wanabeamom, I am doing well... I have a doc appointment on Friday so I'll know more as to whats next and what the sono lady reports from last week. I hope he sets up another scan but will see. Kinda nervous to see what he has to say.

Just went food shopping and got a few healthy things to snack on. I love soynuts lol


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi Ladies, I hope we get some BFP's soon with so many testing soon!!!

BFN again for me this morning...Really feel like AF is about to show soon. I took my temp for the first time this morning. I kept telling myself I would start temping but the past couple months has been insane! So now I'm really excited about seeing how my chart plays out so I can be ready to see a Dr if it doesn't happen for us within a year. 

Question for you ladies - About 2 years ago a nurse practitioner did my annual because my Dr wasn't available and she said, "Oh my your uterus is tilted, that doesn't happen for me very often". Since she seemed alarmed I'm wondering how bad it is. None of the my other Dr's have said it's bad, just that it's tilted and my gyno didn't seem to think it would be a problem for ttc when I visited him last March. But for me, I can't even wear tampons, they just slide on out because my uterus just pushes them out when I sit down. Has anyone heard this can be an issue for ttc?


----------



## Csunshine013

Carrie I have a tipped uterus as well and so did my grandma and she had 6 healthy strong babies. Don't worry it shouldn't have any effect on ttc as I have been pg 3 times and have a 10yr DD to prove it! Good luck hope the witch stays away!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

OMG guys I am to TIRED to read 5 pages! 

SDBL We're not telling anyone our names either till after the baby is born and we can announce it. I don't mind sharing on BnB since none of you know know me. But no one else, I let it slip one day to my MIL by mistake in conversation but she's forgotten already! 

Should get temp rise tomorrow, will be 1dpo! Whoot!


----------



## Melsue129

DMN- go for it... The baby probably needs a sugar fix!!! :happydance:

Im waiting for the O... Ive been having some pains on my left side so Im thinking the ovarys are getting ready... Other than that just been temping and my CM is definitely there, lots of it.. TMI - sorry....

Hope everyone has a great night!!!!


----------



## SDBL23

I've had a wonderful day of nothingness!!! I took a tylenol PM last night and was still kind of dragging from it today, I got up at eight to give the dog her pills, my dh left at ten thirty, next thing I know it's two forty five and I have couch lines on my face! It was terrific. Pretty crampy today, not thrilled about it. I also feel kind of jittery? Like I've had tons of caffiene, but I as I stay away from all forms of caffiene I'm thinking it must be left overs from the tylenol also.

Kelly: My parents know what a boys name would be, my step dad picked it years ago and it's just stuck with me, my dh loved it when I told him and we mentioned it to my in-laws once but I'm not sure they remembered it. We have no girls name, so I'm destined to have a boy.


----------



## shawnie

carriecinaz said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope we get some BFP's soon with so many testing soon!!!
> 
> BFN again for me this morning...Really feel like AF is about to show soon. I took my temp for the first time this morning. I kept telling myself I would start temping but the past couple months has been insane! So now I'm really excited about seeing how my chart plays out so I can be ready to see a Dr if it doesn't happen for us within a year.
> 
> Question for you ladies - About 2 years ago a nurse practitioner did my annual because my Dr wasn't available and she said, "Oh my your uterus is tilted, that doesn't happen for me very often". Since she seemed alarmed I'm wondering how bad it is. None of the my other Dr's have said it's bad, just that it's tilted and my gyno didn't seem to think it would be a problem for ttc when I visited him last March. But for me, I can't even wear tampons, they just slide on out because my uterus just pushes them out when I sit down. Has anyone heard this can be an issue for ttc?

I have a slightly tilted uterus too. The only thing I've heard being a problem is seeing the lil one in an ultrasound sometimes due to the angles but they are real good with having you turn, tilt, and lift your booty to get the picture LMAO Allot of ladies have it, I wouldn't worry too much...


----------



## Kelly9

I have heard of some people having issues but nothing they couldn't over come so don't worry about it and when you go in for your next pap just ask about it then.


----------



## beccamatty

Hey wannabeamom, Yea AF is due on sat from what i can tell as i did not chart or anything at all... i just went on cm which really doesnt say too much for me!!

i have only been trying officially this month for bubs number 2... its weird tho, all the feelings and anxiousness from ttc for 4 years with ds is coming back... its strange all the same makings up of symptoms and everything...lol

i think my boobs are sore, but is that cos i keep poking them to see if they are sore?? lol

I am crampy and emotional but then again who isnt here huh?? hehehehe

ohhhhhh i just dont know!!! Heres to hoping for BFP's for ALL of us!!!!

I was at work all day today and man did i miss a few posts... took a bit of reading to get through them all, i am so sorry for ppl that i miss, i dont mean to but im still learning how all this works, by the time i read everyones posts i forget who i am meant to get back to...lol

being at work today was good cos it took my mind of wanting to test!!! oh man i still wanna go get it, its in the draw in my bathroom, its calling out to me but im sick of BFN's


----------



## beccamatty

Thanks so much sunshine, all the warm welcomes on this forum are so nice and a comforting truely... i feel terrible cos i cant keep up... hehehe but i feel very cumfy and althought i havent been ttc for as long this time as alot of you, iv been there and done that before conceiving with ds, i never ever thought that all those fears and feelings would come crashing back down on me when ttc with bubs number 2....

all i keep trying to remember is that myself and my ds are living proof there is hope!!!


----------



## beccamatty

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> beccamatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> Hey wannabeamom
> thankyou for your warm welcomes and i will try to keep up, i am very very new to all this forum stuff :wacko: how are you doing anyway ??
> 
> dipar, how is your cycle going???
> 
> Wow i swear i am trying to make symptoms out of nothing... i just dont know...
> 
> i think i have sore bb and i think my veins are more noticiable on them too... i am crampy but then again i cramp almost all the time due to my tummy probs anyways... im thinking i should force myself not to take a hpt tomorrow... tomorrow will be 12dpo and the last two days have been BFN
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Beccamatty, so far my cycles been going around..27 or 28 days. The reason why I didn't check my ov, because i didn't have interest in TTC because every time I did check and try to BD around that time when I do ov, i still get :witch: So i'm like forget it..Now my mate bf left out of the country for 2 weeks but we bd about 3 days before ov because i knew it by the ov cramps i had on the side(left or right).
> 
> But then a week later I had the pregnancy symptoms and i know it wasn ov sysmptoms because i've all ready know how my body reacts to the ov. Now i'm trying to see this is a mind thing and not the real thing..But what got me to start seeing this a possible pregnancy symptoms is that light to dark spotting(in the CM)that i had from CD 18-CD 20 and then it went a way. At first i thought AF came a week and 3 days sooner..But it went a way..I'm sick, I get nauseous in the morning before i eat..But now i get nauseous when i eat or don't eat and also smelling things..So yea i'm going to wait to test..Click to expand...

hmmmm that sounds promising!! :thumbup: what other symptoms are you having??? i never got any spotting, just cramps from what i think to be about 7 or 8dpo and i still have them!!! is that normal??? i remember when i fell preg with ds i cramped so bad i got rushed to hospital and thats where i found out i was preg..... i wonder..... also i have been getting up once a night for the past 3 or so nights to pee... that is not normal for me... rarely will i need to get up in the middle of the night to pee... plus iv been getting hot in bed... I think im rambling...lol ill stop


----------



## dmn1156

I had all those symptoms becca and getting up to go to the loo is getting worse everynight lol heres to some BFP this month


----------



## beccamatty

its sooo soooo soooo hard to not want to take another test!!! i could still be preg if i tested BFN on 10 and 11 dpo??? mmmm im so nervous


----------



## dmn1156

i got a really really faint positive but that was 13 dpo


----------



## SDBL23

I hear ya on wanting to test. My only saving grace is that there are none. dh and i went to wally today and I was sooooo tempted to buy one. Still no real symptoms, just crampy. I'm on the witch lookout saturday or sunday, fx!


----------



## Kelly9

Well I should be 1dpo today. I got a bit of a temp rise but its the day after my last opk so O should have been yesterday plus I feel warmer... normally I can tell if my temp has gone up noticeably. Good luck to those who are testing soon and or waiting for witch.

My 2ww starts today... then fertility clinic! WHoot!!!! Lord know I Have more then enough school work to do to make the time fly by!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly I am so excited for you hun. I really can't wait to hear all about it. You must be jumping outta your booties =)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beccamatty said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccamatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi bec and dipar welcome to the gang everyone is friendly here and you will be sure to get answers to questions etc!!
> 
> Hey wannabeamom
> thankyou for your warm welcomes and i will try to keep up, i am very very new to all this forum stuff :wacko: how are you doing anyway ??
> 
> dipar, how is your cycle going???
> 
> Wow i swear i am trying to make symptoms out of nothing... i just dont know...
> 
> i think i have sore bb and i think my veins are more noticiable on them too... i am crampy but then again i cramp almost all the time due to my tummy probs anyways... im thinking i should force myself not to take a hpt tomorrow... tomorrow will be 12dpo and the last two days have been BFN
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Beccamatty, so far my cycles been going around..27 or 28 days. The reason why I didn't check my ov, because i didn't have interest in TTC because every time I did check and try to BD around that time when I do ov, i still get :witch: So i'm like forget it..Now my mate bf left out of the country for 2 weeks but we bd about 3 days before ov because i knew it by the ov cramps i had on the side(left or right).
> 
> But then a week later I had the pregnancy symptoms and i know it wasn ov sysmptoms because i've all ready know how my body reacts to the ov. Now i'm trying to see this is a mind thing and not the real thing..But what got me to start seeing this a possible pregnancy symptoms is that light to dark spotting(in the CM)that i had from CD 18-CD 20 and then it went a way. At first i thought AF came a week and 3 days sooner..But it went a way..I'm sick, I get nauseous in the morning before i eat..But now i get nauseous when i eat or don't eat and also smelling things..So yea i'm going to wait to test..Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm that sounds promising!! :thumbup: what other symptoms are you having??? i never got any spotting, just cramps from what i think to be about 7 or 8dpo and i still have them!!! is that normal??? i remember when i fell preg with ds i cramped so bad i got rushed to hospital and thats where i found out i was preg..... i wonder..... also i have been getting up once a night for the past 3 or so nights to pee... that is not normal for me... rarely will i need to get up in the middle of the night to pee... plus iv been getting hot in bed... I think im rambling...lol ill stopClick to expand...

I just read your post and since i'm still new here..i'm trying to learn a lot of this place as well..And there is so many post to read to catch up. Now i see my self click on the latest and then go back 2 pages. To find a reply or someone asked me something..Yes the symptoms seem promising..But i'm going to weight it out and see. Right now i've been having the AF like cramps..That wet feeling where it seems like your period is about to start and when you go the bathroom(in a way) you expect to see dark pink or bright red when you wipe and then you see nothing but clear cm. 

I normally get the spotting..I have 2 kids all ready and I had a period with both of my kids, but this one is spotting that i didn't have before..Where i thought my period came way early and then it left 2 days after..I had and still have the hot flashes..Now i got over my cold, but i still have them..If i don't eat i get sick..But when i eat certain foods i still get kind of sick. My eyes borthers me. My nose slowly clearing from the cold. I'm forever tired. I'm CD 23 now..I didn't do my OPK this cycle so I don't know where I am at DPO.

I've been having leg cramps where it feels like they are cold and painful(well not sharp pains but like a dull pain) lower back cramps where you can feel them around your waist..I never had that before..Very gassy..joint pain..Forever headaches Just feeling strange..But i'm scared to test because i don't want to see a negitive or "Not Pregnant" or in the cyber world BFN lol.

The cramps at 7 and 8 dpo i'm guessing that's normal..I had them with my 2 but it felt like the blood couldn't go..And these cramps felt like AF so i'm not sure if it is because i had 2 kids and my womb is use to it? I have to pee as well..


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

Well i'm back in the TWW again, 2DPO for me and so far i still have my sanity but it's very early days! Dont really feel like this will be our month but you never know!
So much to read since i was last here and lots of lovely newbies too!
Kelly you must be so excited about your appointment, i'm sure the time will fly by!
Goodluck everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

hey ginger welcome back hope you get your BFP


----------



## beccamatty

SDBL23 said:


> I hear ya on wanting to test. My only saving grace is that there are none. dh and i went to wally today and I was sooooo tempted to buy one. Still no real symptoms, just crampy. I'm on the witch lookout saturday or sunday, fx!

oh its just so hard!! last night i didnt wake to pee like the last three or so nights... i cant help but wonder if that is a sign, i feel sick but maybe that is cos im so worried... i think im driving myself insane....

i so dont wanna go to work right now!! i just dont feel myself at all...:wacko:

im 13dpo today and i forced myself to go to the toilet quickly so i didnt have a chance to go grab that hpt on the way to the loo.... i guess my plan is to try and wait for the AF due date to come and go

Iv got everything crossed for all of us ladies.... BFP are sure to be coming our ways...


----------



## dmn1156

It all sounds positive becca some nights i get up constantly and others i sleep through so lots of PMA for lots of BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

Becca step away from the tests!!!!! They can be very bad if your not late for AF! They disappoint and are negative influences on us!

I totally get you wanting to test though, the thought has crossed my mind as well, but I don't keep them in my house so :thumbup: I'm not tempted. LOL

Hope all is well!


----------



## beccamatty

Thanks DMN and sunshine... i know its so hard... and its especially hard when you wake in a sad sorrowfull mood... im doing a lil better now... yayyy its friday and i got to come home early from work!!! :)

i feel sick in the tummy today with only very very slight cramping if at all!!! but had some twinge pain on my left side which is weird cos most of my pain has been in my right... hmmm

i have stepped away from the test... i know i need to not so im gonna try hold out... effectively AF is due tomorrow going off last cycle was 28 days... so fingers crossed...


----------



## westbrja

I see that anyone is welcome in this forum so I decided to jump in. I hope all is well with everyone. I know I'm the newbie and I'm asking for a lot of patience but could you girls answer a couple of questions about when I might take my HPT this month? I bought a store brand of opk's with 10 in it. This was my first time testing with opk's so I started on CD13 since my cycle averages 33 days. I followed directions, held my pee, took it at the same time each day and every single test looked positive except CD15. I know every woman is different and every cycle can be different but what day would you ladies think I should have O'ed. CD17 looked a bit darker than the rest. I'm asking this to find out what my earliest day to test might be. The man and I have been BD'ing for since I started testing positive and not that its not fun or anything we would just like to know if its paying off yet. AF would be due to come around the 26th or so this month, given I don't have some wacky 36 day cycle, which I have once every now and again. I'm hoping to catch someone in the lab where I work to draw my blood. What's the difference in time frames blood vs urine? Please help girls! I'm going crazy!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone how are you all?? hows my testing quad getting on?? loads of symptom i hope!! i have felt off food and nausea's (sp?) the past couple of days from around 4pm onwards but not sure if its due to this cold which i just cant shake!!

welcome westbrja as for testing i personally would hold out till af is late but thats cos i dont like to see :bfn: lol but not sure when you can do accurate blood test sorry

welcome back ginger hope you have a good 2ww!!

kelly yay for the 2ww lets hope you are more productive then i am in mine...i never seem to get my work done!!! 

off to the seaside today so gonna pop in to see my gran at the same time (hope shes not as miserable as the last time :) ) xxxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Girlies

My 2ww is nearly over 3 days till Aunt Flo is due. I must say I honestly think I am out of the running. My boobs are super sore and sensitive and I feel sick, but I am pretty sure these are Pms symptoms. obviously it would be amazing if they were pg symptoms, but I have to be honest with myself. Also have been constipated for 4 days now. I was feeling quite hopeful till I went to the hospital yesterday for a scan, the woman said she could not she any obvious thickening of the lining of my uterus and therefore did not look like I was pregnant this month, but it could be too early to tell. She did say I had ovulated, so I willtake that as a positive. But really think it is not my month, last month I came on 2 days early, my average cycle is 28 days, but wont say I am late till 30 days.


Woah so much information.


----------



## beccamatty

hi everyone :) I must say im feeling particularly sick in the tummy.... (where else could u say that with a smile on your face) lol...

I hope everyone is doing well, my symptoms are still going strong but im trying not to get too over excited... but i am a lil..

How is everyone with ttc??? has anyone tested yet??? im feeling the urge really badly... are we still going to test on Monday??


----------



## Kelly9

I am 2dpo my temps went up again this morning! Woohoo! And super woohoo for friday and surviving my first week of classes! I am doing ok on the work front wannabeamom but am a little behind on the readings cause I went to bed at like 930 last night! I will catch up on the weekend. In our simulation lab we have a high tech mannequin that gives birth every 2 minutes!!!! :rofl: can you imagine? They names "her" Noel. I think it's hilarious!


----------



## bellamamma

I'm new and not sure what a 2WW is??? Is it the 2 weeks we hold our breaths waiting for a BFP?


----------



## Csunshine013

welcome westbjra do you chart? Temp? I would go with the darkest OPK and then if you temp you should have seen a thermol rise. Hope this helps

Hello my other quad testers! I have managed to stay away from the tests so far! :dohh: Hope you all are doing well!

Kelly WOOO HOOO for the tww! :hugs:

As for me nothing new to report had some cramps last night but nothing yet and I usually start to spot before now so :shrug: Temp went up again today so fxd for us all on Tuesday!


----------



## dmn1156

hi all welcome to all the new ladies i am having a strange day no bleeding just not feeling anything today maybe cos i have not stopped all day and not drank anywhere near what i should 

how is everyone today


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Wow Ive been slammed at work so its been difficult for me to keep up with all you gals.... Welcome all of the newbies!!! This is it the PMA forum where we try to keep everyone on the up and up... :flower: I love this site and these gals so Im glad you found your way here!!!

Me - well my temp had a huge rise this morning which is quite strange becaue it never jumps like that - i know i was rolling around for a while in bed before I temped this morning - and I had a really bad nights sleep - I hope I didnt O just yet because DH took muscle relaxers lastnight for his back so we didnt get to do the deed lastnight or the night before... eeeekk.. I could sooo be out this month already :cry: I told him none tonight - he actually rolled over this morning and asked me how my temp was - I told him it was high and he was like "Uh Oh" - ya no kidding dummy... uuugh... 

Csunshine - fx'd crossed for you!!
DMN- Im sure you are just doing great - I wouldnt worry too much - when is your drs appt?? That baby is probably sleeping from the damn sugar high you gave him with your chocolate the other day... LOL... 
Kelly - excited you are in the 2WW - woo hoo.... 

Hey hows Mrs. N - did I miss any of her posts?? Gonna have to look back.. 
Everyone else I forgot - HI!! Hope everyones have a good day!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Beccamatty - good luck with testing - fx'd for you :dust: it all sounds so good!!!!

Mrs.Lq - good luck to you too - fx'd for you :dust: I want to hear about more :bfp:s

Westbraja - welcome!! I started doing OPK's the month before last and got frustrated very easily - Do you temp at all?? I temped last month and used OPK;s and realized that I O'd earlier in the month, Im not sure I would have realized that with just doing OPK's - if you dont temp I would start it gives you a clearer picture of whats going on in your lil belly.... I start using the OPK's around CD8 or 9 jsut because I know I O around CD10 - 12 - so I try to cover the first week or few days with OPK's just to be sure... I hope that helped...


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies....well on the way to the seaside the :witch: decided she was gonna pay a visit grrrrr totally unprepared for her so had to stop at a shop for equipment!! totally gutted thought i'd at least get to do a test lol!!

good luck for the rest of the tues testers!! hope you all see those :bfp: and for me im booking mine in for next cycle and if i dont get one then im gonna have a little strop lol :)


----------



## Melsue129

Awe, so sorry the :witch: got you wannabeamom - she better leave soon so you can get right back at it.... :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Aww wannbeamom so sorry the witch got you that is just not on 

Melsue i had a doctors appointment a week ago my blood pressure was a bit higher than he liked and have to go back in was 4 weeks but now 3 as a week has gone already it is just the cramping i get dont know how long it is meant to last lol how are you doing today


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> hi girlies....well on the way to the seaside the :witch: decided she was gonna pay a visit grrrrr totally unprepared for her so had to stop at a shop for equipment!! totally gutted thought i'd at least get to do a test lol!!
> 
> good luck for the rest of the tues testers!! hope you all see those :bfp: and for me im booking mine in for next cycle and if i dont get one then im gonna have a little strop lol :)

CRAP!!!! I hate that she showed her ugly face! I just wish she knew her place for the nine months! :hugs: Now my suggestion would be tdt eod after she leaves and don't stop until she starts again. LMAO like she would start again after all that scroggin. LMAO


I am not feeling any different but usually I have started spotting and not one spot yet,, I say this and go to the loo and check just in case. LMAO
@@'s are tender and nips are sensitive. so Idk :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry wannabeamom but good luck to all the other testers!

Yay the first week of school is over!


----------



## Csunshine013

bellamamma said:


> I'm new and not sure what a 2WW is??? Is it the 2 weeks we hold our breaths waiting for a BFP?

Welcome bellamamma and yes it's all about who can hold their breath the longest. LMAO no but it seems like it takes forever to be here!


----------



## beccamatty

Ok im driving myself insane!!!

I am a big sinner!!! couldnt wait till tuesday, went crazy yesterday poas.... like three different brands yest and another different one today, total 4!!!! what is wrong with me!!!

Ok, got a really really faint line yest on forelife extra... then a excessively light (almost not there, probably a shadow) line on clearblue two times, second time was worse than the first... then last night i did a first response early and got a very light but definate line, and then this morning i did a digital and it said positive and then straight after with same urine (in a cup) i did the other first response early and it came up with a very similar light line as last night.... 

i know im meant to be soooo happy, and my gosh i am, i just cant help but shake the feeling at 14dpo it should be darker.... 

i know i tested earlier than what i was meant to, but does someone have any advice or experience that may help ease my mind!!!

:bfp: for meeeeeee i just hope so much that it sticks!!! im finding it hard to believe....

I tried for 4 very very long years with my ds.... and now doctors tell me i need to start trying with #2 so that if it does take ages there wont be a too big a gap between... and blow me down, first month i get a faint pos... I cant help but feel like the universe is playing a big trick on me... is this normal to feel this way.


----------



## westbrja

I'm so glad I found this site and this team. You gals are hilarious and so much fun. You also offer so much info. Thanks so much for telling me about the temps. I have heard about taking them but didn't realize how important they were and how much they would help. Do you spike when you're O'ing or before? I'm gonna have to read up on the whole charting thing.

I did get good news though today that a friend in the lab would draw my blood whenever I am ready. That is great, but it could also be a nightmare cuz I am not gonna want to wait lol. I'll be a human pin cushion.

To those testing in the next couple days best of luck. Those of us that have to wait...well may the strong survive ladies!

Beccamatty congrats on your BFP!! My doc always said even if its faint its positive and I have #1 and #2 both from faint lines. I even took test after a couple months just to be silly and never had a dark line. You're fine and let yourself be excited!


----------



## westbrja

The opk's I bought are just like a HPT. I have to compare the test line to a control line. It has to be the same or darker. Being my 1st month testing I thought I was positive the 1st day which I thought was early for my cycle but now I have a weeks worth to compare. CD17 looks more positive and it makes sense cuz I'm an average 33 dayer. So now I'm pissed cuz this means my 2WW is now pushed back even further. Actually CD17 was just yesterday. Oh shit ladies I might be O'ing now. I gotta get the kids in bed. The man and I got some business to do. Lmao! Talk to ya later.



Csunshine013 said:


> welcome westbjra do you chart? Temp? I would go with the darkest OPK and then if you temp you should have seen a thermol rise. Hope this helps
> 
> Hello my other quad testers! I have managed to stay away from the tests so far! :dohh: Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> Kelly WOOO HOOO for the tww! :hugs:
> 
> As for me nothing new to report had some cramps last night but nothing yet and I usually start to spot before now so :shrug: Temp went up again today so fxd for us all on Tuesday!


----------



## SDBL23

wannabe I'm so sorry

Bec!! So super excited for you

Looks like I may be out too ladies. I feel like my heart is breaking. AF is suppsed to be here tomorrow and I'm cramping like crazy. Just thinking about it makes me teary. Rough day at work, it seemed like all the wrong people were having babies and all the right people were having trouble with theirs... On to next month I guess. I'm going to go ahead and check the patency of my ovaries. It a high cost test, but it might be the cause of all this. I just wish that i could not get my hopes up so high each month, it hurts.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies and happy Friday :loopy:

Wannabeamom, I'm sorry the witch showed :hugs:

Melsue, I really hope you didn't miss it! Such a bummer! :cry:

Beccamatty, that's awesome on your BFP! How funny you were expecting it to take a long time and bam! :happydance:

Westbrja, as for temping, I am new to it as well, but the charts I have been looking at, it seems there is a sharp dip on O day...Not sure if that answers your question but I recommend signing up for fertilityfriend.com. They will email you lessons each day for about 2 weeks and you can learn all about temping, opk's, cp and all that fun stuff. I signed up a few months ago but just started temping myself so I need to read all those emails they sent again! :confused:

SDBL23, I hope you aren't out...I understand how devastating it is. I think all of on here do. :hugs:

As for me, I started spotting today so I"m pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. I really thought this might be our month so I"m kind of sad today. I did start temping 3 days ago and I'm really excited to learn more about my cycle. I'm also going to have the hubby's swimmers tested if it doesn't happen for us in a couple months. He was actually okay with the suggesion. I think he thought this would happen immediately for us but now that it's not he's very open to testing and temping which makes me happy. Well on to next month!

We will all get our BFP's, one way or another ladies!

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

west do you have pics of your opks so we can help you decide

Congrats beccamatty it's meant to be! And it's not unusual to get very light lines as 14dpo some people don't get their BFP till 16dpo or later.

SDBL how long have you been ttc for? Hugs! I hope you get your BFP soon!

I am sitting at 2dpo it's gonna be a LONG 2ww especially with apt around the corner good thing I have like a gazillion hours of reading to do and medication dosage calculations to do.


----------



## westbrja

Hugs to you SDBL! 

Sorry about the cramps carrie. It seems they hurt worse when you're ttc.

I can download my opk pics on Sunday. I'm using my blackberry and I tried to do it before without much success. So I'll do it from work.

If I did O on CD17, I might be joining u, Melsue, cuz me and the DB did the dance on CD13,14,16,18. We'll do it again tomorrow. How long after your positive opk do you keep doing the deed? We have fun but its nice to get back to unplanned fun too. Ya know take a break on the off weeks. Am I bad for thinking that? Is anyone with me? 

Goodnight girls! Talk to ya Sunday!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello Ladies

Good Luck with all your 2ww's. I am now out, The witch showed last night. Onto cycle 21!! for those who don't make it this month....see you son in the next 2ww and for those that do....Congratulations, have a happy heathly pregnancy, birth and baby.


----------



## dmn1156

beccamatty i got really faint lines until 17 18 dpo congrats on your BFP and thay take a while to get darker as it gets darker as the hormones get stronger


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry witch got you Mrs LQ


----------



## SDBL23

That bad bad witch! She just doesn't learn, we will all get our BFP and teach her a lesson. I think I"m going to start temping I have two and a half cycles left untill my next appt. For me every month that it doesn't happen just makes it scarier due to a big family history of fertility issues. 

fx'd for those still waiting to test, for those other's well see you in a couple weeks!!


----------



## beccamatty

Awww thanks for all your encouragement and congrats ladies!!!! i am nervous, but feel much better for being able to talk with all you about the fears during tww and after the BFP....

I was not expecting to fall preg straight away... after four years with DS i was battening down for the long haul.... but i do want to try and support those who are still in their tww and those who are preg as well... the way i look at it is that i am living proof that BFP's can come out of nowhere even when doctors tell u that you probably wont fall at all!!!

I hope pebbles (the name hubby has given bubs) sticks and stays put!!!

Baby dust for all of you...


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Bec CONGRATS!!!!!! It seems that we wait and wait and then when it happens we question everything! Can't wait until we all join you!

MrsLQ so sorry that nasty hag came around!

I still haven't tested and still have tender @@'s and sensitive nips. I still don't have any spotting and cm is creamy still.

Hope you all are well will check back later.:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine you dont always get spotting so hopefully you get a BFP


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for Becca!!!! Congrats!! a positive is a positive....

Westbrja - go for the temping and use fertiltyfriend.com like Carrie said they email you all of the lessons, they teach you everything that you need to know... I do believe that once you get a positive OPK that tells the ovaries to release the egg, so I would get it :sex: ON for 2-3 more days after just to be positive!!!!

Carrie - Csunshine - SDBL - its not over until the :witch: shows... Say away you big ol beotch!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed - :dust:

Kelly -- Yay!! Im thinking Im 2DPO today -- ugh, not sure we gave it a big go this month... :cry:

So sorry for everyone that the :witch: got... :cry: 

Me well..... Im on the fence as to what to believe is going to happen at the end of the 2WW for me.... My chart is going to reveal that I O'd the day before yesterday CD10 and we BD on CD6 and CD11 - so Im not sure thats enough... CD11 might not have caught the eggy and CD6 could have been too soon(I think, I dunno)... :cry: I was looking at FF pregnant charts and I saw a few that BD 4 days before O and ended up pregnant so Im trying to think positive.. We just had a rough go at it this month because DH has this back problem and the pills he has to take for relief dont really help in the :sex: department... What do I do???? Has anyone heard of anyone getting the :bfp: with BD 4 days before and 1 day after the big O....:shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue if you look at my ff chart you will see i only just got in 2 days before and a few days after it is possible PMA


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls!

Sorry MrsLQ that mean ol bat showed up at your door. 

Melsue you never know maybe CD11 was your night! Fxd for you this month. You're not out.

The fam and I are out shoe shopping today. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## gumb69

hi everyone x
beccamatty- congrats on the BFP, your must have been in the zone (i.e thinking it would take ages, and your body was so relaxed and bam! it happened) Congrats.

sunshine -i really really want you to get your BFP on tuesday. delighted the nips are sore and the cm is creamy. will they give you progesterone support when you get your BFP xx did you buy a test, are you holding out, be strong. xxx hope the weekend flys by for you

MRs LQ that sucks about AF, fx for next month

hi everyone else who is waiting to test or waiting for the big O.
i'm 9 dpo - had last injection today. no symptoms still, normally sore boobs with the injections but nothing. so i'm going to ditch the pma for this month and say its a BFN

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

gumb you never know fxd for a bfp soon


----------



## beccamatty

sunshine i didnt get any spotting either... sore bb's are a good sign, any other symptoms??


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine! I just want you to test so bad!!!!! I am excited for you!

Sorry witch got those few that it did, she really doesn't know her place.

I am 3dpo got my solid cross hairs today and 12 days till IUI and FS appointment. Whoot!


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning Ladies!

I'm on the computer at work so I can finally see the site in a normal view. I hate my Blackberry when I'm responding to you gals cause I can't see everything.

Csunshine the suspense is killing "me" I can only imagine what it's doing to you. :winkwink:

Good luck to me and all the other ladies still holding out for those wonderful :bfp: this month.

Im going to try to figure out today how to post a pic of my opks today from the computer. I was in a hurry this am and hope i grabbed the right cords to my digital camera. :dohh:


----------



## SDBL23

Good morning ladies. My fx'd for everyone still holding out. As soon as af shows I'm gonig to start temping and we'll see how that goes. She's just tormenting me with cramping and that feeling that you've started, but nothing... I thought that your lp was supposed to stay the same always, your ov date can change but your lp was supposed to stay the same....so if I'm supposed to start day 12 after my opk then shouldnt it still be that way?


----------



## dmn1156

your cycles if regular stays the same have you tested


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> Goodmorning Ladies!
> 
> I'm on the computer at work so I can finally see the site in a normal view. I hate my Blackberry when I'm responding to you gals cause I can't see everything.
> 
> Csunshine the suspense is killing "me" I can only imagine what it's doing to you. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to me and all the other ladies still holding out for those wonderful :bfp: this month.
> 
> Im going to try to figure out today how to post a pic of my opks today from the computer. I was in a hurry this am and hope i grabbed the right cords to my digital camera. :dohh:

to attach pics you go advanced reply and there is an attachments tab there


----------



## grumpygal76

can someone tell me what they think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210


----------



## dmn1156

That looks good grumpygal good luck this cycle


----------



## grumpygal76

Thanks and to you as well BABY DUST to everyone.


----------



## westbrja

Got a question? Any ideas as to what the crampiness was in my lower tummy yesterday? I know it's silly and could be anything. If I did have a +OPK on CD17 that would have been 9/10. Does a woman cramp on O day? It's not :witch: cause I wouldn't normally be due until around the 9/25 at the very earliest.

So now I just went to turn my camera on an take the pic. It's dead!!!:growlmad: UGH!!


----------



## westbrja

grumpygal76 said:


> Thanks and to you as well BABY DUST to everyone.

Wishing you a :bfp:grumpygal

:dust:


----------



## grumpygal76

I don't know when to test. Last month i poas so much I think I bought stock in them. This month I feel more positive. I charted, I BD on the right days. stayed in bed at least 45 min after. Yesterday was 4 DPO and I swear there was a faint light pink on the TP. also for 3/4 DPO my cm smelled different. Not bad just different. My BB are less sore but for 2-4 DPO my right nipple hurt like it was pinched hard. I also had some like cramping, didnt hurt just noticable. I hope this means BFP this month. I am aware of every little symptom now.


----------



## apple_20

hi I'm waiting well down to 1 week test on 21st anyone else testing this day?
x


----------



## grumpygal76

I'll test with you. That would put me at 12 dpo


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine? where are you? We're all waiting on ya! 

Good luck everyone else, I'm 4dpo today and nothing so far but whateva! I gots me an appointment in 11 days!!!!! Boo freakin ya!

Csunshine I'll need you to show me how to add that giant PMA onto my siggy soon!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I thought AF came yesterday but it was just brownish spotting with off and on cramps. Now today, the same thing but even lighter and cramps are gone, completely. I even checked my CP and it's brown up there too, sorry tmi. Normally I have a light day then a very heavy day, then I spot for a day. I didn't even come close to a heavy flow. What does everyone think? Check out my chart please, I just started temping 4 days ago so it doesn't show much but hmmmm. I will def test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kelly9

Carrie your temps are quite high still so maybe testing would be good even with the spotting but if you check out my chart my previous month did the same thing to me, temps went up higher then ever and then witch showed up day or so later.. don't want to bring you down but just letting you know.


----------



## dmn1156

carrie id test too just see your temps are high and you can get spotting when af is due hope she is not playing tricks on you


----------



## apple_20

grumpygal76 said:


> I'll test with you. That would put me at 12 dpo

thanks! that should be ma at 14dpo (if i can wait that long) but not sure because i haven't been temping or using opk's have you?
x


----------



## apple_20

carriecinaz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I thought AF came yesterday but it was just brownish spotting with off and on cramps. Now today, the same thing but even lighter and cramps are gone, completely. I even checked my CP and it's brown up there too, sorry tmi. Normally I have a light day then a very heavy day, then I spot for a day. I didn't even come close to a heavy flow. What does everyone think? Check out my chart please, I just started temping 4 days ago so it doesn't show much but hmmmm. I will def test tomorrow morning.

when was af due? could be implantation bleeding? fingers crossed it is but if thats the case u probably wont get a bfp so soon.
x


----------



## carriecinaz

Thanks Kelly and DNM. Kelly I see what you mean with your chart. AF was due Friday and she's been pretty on time since getting off bcp so we'll see, not getting hopes up though.

Everyone else in the 2ww, keeping my fingers xd for all of you!!!


----------



## dmn1156

hope it is a BFP for you carrie my chart for this last cycle was up and down so you never know


----------



## shawnie

Keeping fx for yas!! =)


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, can't read back - too many pages! 
I've been working working working, doing 14 hours a day for the last 7 days, and on for another week still to come.
my clearblue monitor has showed 17 days of high, no peak, and has now gone back to low *sigh*


----------



## carriecinaz

OMG I Have a LINE!!! I just peed on an IC and there is super faint line. I'm going to test with an frer as soon as I can pee again. Hold on I"m trying to get the pic on here. My heart is racing.


----------



## carriecinaz

Ok here it is, what do you think girls??? The line is darker in person. Hubby sees it too!
 



Attached Files:







PG Test 1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 21


----------



## westbrja

OMG Carrie!!!! You got your :bfp: I can see it!
I know you are doing the :happydance:! Congrats sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## beccamatty

Yayyyyy Carrie.... My first bfp was nearly identicle to that, and mine just got a lil darker each day.... and i was the same way, just when i thought it was neg it popped up after about 2 mins and my heart felt like it was gonna beat our of my chest!!!! I then took about 5 HPT that day!!!! hahahaha yea i got a bit crazy but i felt like i needed it.... congrats!!!!!


----------



## carriecinaz

Ok here it is! The FRER! Ahhhhhh!
 



Attached Files:







P9130404.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## westbrja

OOOOOoooohhhhh what a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh awesome hun!!!!!!!! I am so glad you tested!


----------



## beccamatty

ooooo that pretty much looks the same as mine... hehehe.... wow thats so exciting!!! so how many dpo are you and how long are your cycles normally??


----------



## carriecinaz

Thanks for the congrats everyone! AF was supposed to come Friday but I don't know exactly how many DPO as I just started temping. I think today I am 18 DPO. I did a test last wed and it was a BFN.

You ladies are absolutely the best :hugs: I've had so much great advice and support on here.

I plan on hanging around to see everyone's progress =)


----------



## SDBL23

Congrats Carrie!!! WHooHOO!!!! 

just waiting for me. Had a small spot earlier today, still a little crampy here and there, bbs are sore. I know i'm getting ready to start, there has been a change in scent, which sounds crazy. But if you know your body and use all your senses you can just tell, it's a real subtle change in smell.... Still no testing for me. I will not do it untill tuesday if I have not started by then. That was the original plan.


----------



## Melsue129

Wow Carrie - Congrats on your :bfp:.. Yay!!!! So excited for you....

Hope everyone is going good... :dust:

Me well I realized lastnight when I went to bed my @@'s were sore... more like just my nipples, they are very sensitive and kind of get itchy when I when touch them... eekk.. Ive never had this before ever... and this is the month that I soooo thought there is no way we caught the eggy.... What do you think?? :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue I say it's can't be a bad sign but you're only 3dpo so still to early I think. Only time will tell.

I'm chilling at 4dpo kind of boring and dragging


----------



## westbrja

SDBL I'm still hangin on 4 ya! You're still in the runnings.

Melsue I have faith in your one night of BD'ing! Lol!

For me, since I didn't do any temping this month, I don't know which day I O'ed. Based on the fertility friend that you guys sent me to, ovulation calculators, and my positive opk I'm probably gonna take a blood HCG on the 22nd. That would put me about 10dpo approximately. What do you girls think? Earlier? Later? Good luck to everyone else in the wait and congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## beccamatty

Oh my gosh!!! i still cant believe im acting like a crazy person... i am obsession about poas... honestly i gotta stop doing it... i had my bloods today and i just dont wanna wait... i tried calling them and they are gonna see what they can do... hmmmm 
i thought my troubles were over as soon as i seen that BFP... but i dont feel like the tests are going dark enough as each day passes... i know, i am acting crazy... i really need to chill, i just dont know how to


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies congrats bec and carrie woooooooo hooooooooo!!!!

good luck for tomorrow sunshine come on with that :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!

mrs n hope you get that peak soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

sorry guys had to go to bed Congrats carrie that is a definite line well done you may get spotting on an off till af would normally be over good luck in the next 9 months


----------



## bellamamma

Wow, congratulations to becca and carrie!! love to see those BFP's! gives us all hope! I'm just 3dpo and trying to not pay attention/read too much into any symptoms. Starting up work this week so that'll help keep my mind off it! I have a question, I temp, and I always take a good 4 days after the drop to rise up higher than pre-O, anyone else have this going on or know what it might mean? thanks for all your support!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry bella my chart doesn't do that but you could be a step climber in your temps where they go up but fall a bit but continue to go up. 

I am off to class in about 14 mins, waiting for DH to get home from his night shift so I can kiss him before I Head out for the day.


----------



## dmn1156

nice temp rise today Kelly


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Kelly you are probably right, still to early for any good symptoms..

Becca you are funny my dear I think your addicted to poas!!! 

Westbrja - I think even with bloods 10DPO is still too soon, I asked my dr and they said blood work is just about the same as urine tests if not just a little bit better.. Not sure but I would hold out just a little bit longer so you dont get the disappointment of a Negative test too soon.. Ya know.. Maybe 14 or 15 DPO??


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies I'm back from my trip. The :witch: showed up yesterday blah! Which put me at a 30 day cycle this time. This really sucks I hope my cycles start getting back to normal soon. I'm a little discouraged blah. I guess on to next cycle. I just really want this so bad. Hubby keeps telling me not to obsess over it that it's not healthy but it's so hard I feel so empty right now.

Congrats bec and carrie on your :bfp: I'm over the moon for you ladies!!!

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac sorry the witch got you have you thought about temping it really does help and just relax it will happen for you soon im sure


----------



## meldmac

Yea I have thought about temping might try it this cycle without and if it doesn't happen will look into it. Not sure how hubby will think about it as he keeps telling me we should just not think about it at all and it will come when it comes. Blah, I know he's just concerned and doesn't want me to stress out but I really want this to happen :cry:.

Hope you are doing well today hon :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

it will happen for you hun im sure i think if you try every other day then your sure to catch that egg 

Im having days of constantly feeling sick cant even look at food let alone eat it half the time so not a great pregnancy so far just want to skip to the safe zone and past the sickness stage


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies so many pages to read! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Carrie and Becca! Here's to a happy and healthy 9months! :hugs:
Oh so happy for you!

Meldmac you and I are in the same boat! My cycle this month was 30days but I think that's from the mc. AF got me this am. :cry: Sucks but now we have to pick ourselves up and find our PMA again. Help I'm need some direction here feeling really defeated atm. I will be finding my PMA soon though and getting my sticky bean that will grow into the nicest little baby!

Hope you all are doing well welcome new ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry the witch got you csunshine hope she leaves you quickly so you can try for that BFP soon


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb [sunshine -i really really want you to get your BFP on tuesday. delighted the nips are sore and the cm is creamy. will they give you progesterone support when you get your BFP xx did you buy a test, are you holding out, be strong. xxx hope the weekend flys by for you]


I already have the suppositories left over from my last pregnancy so they will want me to use them again until I get to 12wks. LMAO DH will be dancing with rosie during that time. LOL you know Rosie Palm. :haha:


----------



## Melsue129

Awe sorry the witch got you Meld and Csunshine... :cry: 

Meldmac - I have the same thing with my DH but told him that me temping is going to pin point the exact days we need to try so I dont have to worry all thru the month, ya know.. I swear temping is going to help you tremendously and its better than worrying everyday - it took some stress off of me wondering if Im O'g or not.. I figured out I have been O'g really early every month CD 10 or CD12 so it helps for sure!!!! 

DMN - sorry you got the sick belly just keep thinking of your growing lil beanie and how happy your going to be to hold him or her.. You'll pull thru just hang on for the rollacoster ride... Eeekkk...


----------



## dmn1156

yeah im hanging in there just want to get the first scan through as food is a nightmare for me at the moment 

hope too see some more BFP soon


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - sooo sorry AF got you, she is such a BIATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fx for next month x :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> Awe sorry the witch got you Meld and Csunshine... :cry:
> 
> Meldmac - I have the same thing with my DH but told him that me temping is going to pin point the exact days we need to try so I dont have to worry all thru the month, ya know.. I swear temping is going to help you tremendously and its better than worrying everyday - it took some stress off of me wondering if Im O'g or not.. I figured out I have been O'g really early every month CD 10 or CD12 so it helps for sure!!!!
> 
> DMN - sorry you got the sick belly just keep thinking of your growing lil beanie and how happy your going to be to hold him or her.. You'll pull thru just hang on for the rollacoster ride... Eeekkk...

I totally agree about the temping. It helped me tremedously! I also O early and would have totally missed it in July if I hadn't. Good Luck Meldmac and good luck!


----------



## gumb69

dmn-hope the sickness eases off youx

Carrie - CONGRATULATIONS!! great news

hi everyone else in the 2ww/waiting to ovulate/

XX


----------



## ginger863

sorry your feeling a bit under the weather DMN. My friend is 16 weeks pregnant and hasnt had any sickness for a few weeks now so hopefully you'll be over it soon enough.

Glad to see we have some BFP's this month, reminds us that it does happen eventually. 
I'm 7 DPO now and been very chilled out so far, i always am during the first week then torture myself for the second with every single sensation being a possible symptom! Going to try not to test til AF is a few days late this month as my last few cycles have been between 28-32 days, we'll see what happens though!
Good luck to everyone in the TWW, lets get some more BFP's!


----------



## wannabeamom

ohhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooo sorry the witch got you meldmac and sunshine boooo to the witch!!! 

i have a referal to the fertility specialist on 15th oct as my bloods all came back fine so hopefully they will be able to help us more

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

thats great wannabeamom hope it goes well for you


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooo sorry the witch got you meldmac and sunshine boooo to the witch!!!
> 
> i have a referal to the fertility specialist on 15th oct as my bloods all came back fine so hopefully they will be able to help us more
> 
> xxx

YEAH some answers hopefully soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for the apt wannabamom

SOrry witch got you meldmac and csunshine!

I am 5dpo... been so busy I actually forgot how many dpo I was had to check BnB... temping does help cause you only stress for 1 week instead of 2 pre ov. It's nice.


----------



## meldmac

dmn: I had that too with Devin. It did pass by about 12 weeks for me :hugs: It will so be worth it!

Sunshine: I know I really need some PMA :hugs:

Melsue: Sounds like it might be a good idea. Think I will start for sure after next cycle if I don't catch this one.

Ginger: I'm the same only seem to start obsessing until 2nd week of the 2ww.

Wannabemom: Hope it goes well!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!

Well I almost broke down in the obygn office today. 12 pg ladies really got to me. Not normal for me guess it just brought so much pain back. I just want to be pg so badly, but even that isn't way it bothers me really I think it's just a reminder everytime I see a pg lady of what happened. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## beccamatty

HELP... ok, i am 17 dpo (i think, i didnt chart so im only guessing from a 28 day cycle which i was the month previous) 

Yesterday i was 16dpo obviously... lol... and i had my beta bloods done... well they didnt want to do them, but i made them...

i had them done at 9 in the morning.... i just got the results and it was 63... is that bad??? iv been researching and it doesnt seem good!!!

my gosh im so upset and nervous, i tried calling hubby but i think he has had enough of me over the past few days of obsessing over light lines and such on HPT's....

I dont know what to do... all i can do is sob cos i feel like its all just going to crap!!!


----------



## meldmac

I don't know anything at all about those results but just wanted to send you :hugs:


----------



## beccamatty

thank you so much meldmac.... i should be over the moon, but instead im curled up on the couch crying..... bloody hell, reproducing shoulding be this stressfull...


----------



## meldmac

When you got your bloods done did they explain them to you? or can you call your Dr. and get the results explained?


----------



## westbrja

Hi all

Sorry Sunshine and Meldmac for the uninvited visitor that stopped by. Fingers crossed for the next cycle!

Becca hope all is well. I read up on levels when I was pg with #2 and I don't know what to say. Try not to stress too much (I know easier said than done). We're all thinking of you honey!

Hope everyone else is doing well and staying sane while waiting for test day. I don't know what day I'm gonna test. I guess when I can't stand it anymore. The DB and I have been BD'ing like crazy every night hoping to catch my O day since I didn't temp this month. I could have just O'ed last Sat or Sun. I may be in for a long wait. AF isn't due until around the 27th. UGH!!! Anyone else testing that late with me?


----------



## beccamatty

no meldmac, they didnt, my doc didnt even wanna talk to me, he got the secretary to tell me over the phone... grrrr i just dont know why my (normally great) doctor doesnt wanna help... i knew they are thinking im being a lil finaticle but geez, they know my history and they should be more helpfull...


----------



## carriecinaz

Csunshine and melmac, I'm sorry :hugs:

beccamatty - You just have to know that what will be, will be. I know it's hard. My dr told me today that 60% of all 1st pregnancies end in miscarriage. After he told me that, I really realized that I can only do so much, the rest is up to the universe. Just try to hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Beccamatty I don't know about levels but whats the longest cycle you have ever had? Is it possible you O'd later? Are you HPT lines getting darker? Good luck hun!

Carrie I heard it was high but my doc told me with chemicals that couples don't know about it's between 40 and 50%


----------



## beccamatty

Hi Kelly... i dont really know the answer to that, i know my cycles rarely go before 28 days... but i just dont know, i wasnt checking or watching cos i wasnt trying... sounds terrible i know!!!

ummm i checked with hubby on dates and here is what i have.... last period came on 15th August, we BD on cd 8, 10, 12, 14 and 15... i cant remember if we did anymore than that... i dont think so...

I poas at 10 and 11 dpo both neg, then waited a day and go first positive at 13dpo and was very faint on forelife extra, tested a few more times using a clearblue and it was so faint i couldnt even see it, i then went out that night with hubby to dinner and test with a frer and it was a definate line (faint but definate).... then they have gotton a lil darker since... they are now darker but not as dark as the control line... ill post some pics...

what do u think??

frist three are 13,14 and 15dpo and the other one is from thismorning 17dpo...

I am only guessing the dpo parts tho... i actually cant say for sure what date i ovulated, i assumed it to be on day 14.... so not entirely sure... i did do some opk's but they were all over the show and i had no freaken idea what they were doing...
 



Attached Files:







13, 14 and 15 dpo.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13









17dpo smu.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dmn1156

Beccamatty dont worry it is clear from the tests that you are pregnant hcg levels in an average non pregnant woman are 0-5miu once you get implantation they increase daily so i would say that for the time you are they would be in normal range hope this helps


----------



## bellamamma

Beccamatty said "and the other one is from thismorning 17dpo..."



This one sure looks like a positive to me! And I saw online that betas from 3 weeks are 5-50, 4 weeks 4-426 and 5 weeks 19-7340 so you're in there!


----------



## bellamamma

Sorry to hear about AF sunshine and meldmac, as my partner says, think of it as another chance to get in some good lovin' (ok I know we'd all prefer a bfp but we gotta see the cup as half full to stay positive)

Westbrja - I'll be due for AF around 27th as well, honestly I don't test, just wait for AF or not (so far, always came!), it keeps me more sane, but hopefully there'll be a first time for me to test!! Then we can test together!

Can someone tell me what PMA stands for?? thanks!


----------



## dmn1156

PMA is positive mental attitude


----------



## babymom3

Im in the 2ww... I can test on the 26th or later if aunt flow does a no show... Which is what I am hoping for! LOL I did the OPKs and saw that I had positives on the 11th and 12th... So we did alot of BDing... Wish us luck and :dust:to all!!!


----------



## dmn1156

good luck babymom hope you get a BFP


----------



## Melsue129

Becca looks like they have been getting darker... Congrats your prego!!! LOL

Good Luck babymom3 - Im also in the 2ww 5DPO but I dont think Im going to test until around the 30th. Not sure we had a good go at it this month... 

As for me.. .The temp keeps rising... as expected so I def did O... nipples are still a little sore but other than that, nothing much to report...:shrug:


----------



## westbrja

Bellamamma and babymom3 looks like we'll be the testing trio this month. Fx'd for us and everyone else testing before and after.

Becca keep your head up and smile today!

Maybe things are just in my head but I have a really good feeling about this month.

I hope to load the pics of my crazy opk's later on today. If AF shows her ugly ass up this month I won't be using that brand again. I thought cuz they were $13 for 5 they may be a little better, but I was wrong. What kind do you guys use?


----------



## Csunshine013

Becca please, please stay positive and quit stressing OMG that line is so so strong today!!!!!!!!! :hugs: You are so PG!!!!!!

Hello my other lovely ladies been very busy these past few days and fighting with DH as I think my hormones are off the charts LMAO 

DD had volleyball last night and then tonight soccer :dohh: all this running, no wonder I am so tired. I did however get a good nights sleep last night and was ready for the day today. 

Just hanging out here on CD2 :growlmad: still pissy but did go pick up my prescription for my wonderful zoloft and hopefully this will even me out. LMAO I am currently feeling better about the whole process.

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

hi everyone 
becca that most recent test is sooo strong, yep you are def pregnant

sunshine - hope your feeling better and AF buggers off soon. 
12 dpo - not long till my test date sunday, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, time is going by soo slow. 

best of luck everyone else in the 2ww or waiting to ov may this be our lucky month x


----------



## meldmac

Sunshine we can sit here and twiddle our thumbs together while we wait for the :witch: to bugger off. 

I went out and bought a basil thermometer so I think I will start temping tomorrow. Was going to wait until next cycle but changed my mind...seems to be a frequent occurrence lately :loopy:


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Sunshine we can sit here and twiddle our thumbs together while we wait for the :witch: to bugger off.
> 
> I went out and bought a basil thermometer so I think I will start temping tomorrow. Was going to wait until next cycle but changed my mind...seems to be a frequent occurrence lately :loopy:

LMAO I think this wait is the worst! The tww is much easier because I know what day I can test and all that fun jazzy stuff but not now just have to wait for AF to bugger off which I wish would hurry up as she is not being nice this cycle. LOL Have had a mega headache this time and very heavy with major cramps! :growlmad: When I don't get her anymore after I get my BFP I will not be missing her at all! :nope:

Temping is a wonderful thing! I love it! I have gotten so intuned with my body since starting that I almost don't even need it prior to O but do it just to be sure. LOL Good Luck! We must chat about Minneapolis sometime!


----------



## westbrja

Oooooh Gumb!! Sunday is coming. Can't wait to see the test. So excited for you!


----------



## andresmummy

Ahhh, it's so nice to be back in here! Gosh this month is going by fast!! Good Luck ladies!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey becca you are fine! That is a good line do don't worry about it. Its possible you O'd later just because you have a 28 day cycle doesn't mean you O'd on cd14 it could have been as late as cd18. 

I am 6dpo today I think, my temp went way lower then usual for 6dpo but to be honest I Haven't really been thinking about being preggo with school and midterm on monday and our appointment, it has been the most stress free month of ttc for me ever.


----------



## umka

Hey ladies! I'm going through my first 2WW ever - it's nerve-racking!!! Good luck to you all! My AF is due at the end of this week...


----------



## babymom3

westbrja said:


> Bellamamma and babymom3 looks like we'll be the testing trio this month. Fx'd for us and everyone else testing before and after.
> 
> Becca keep your head up and smile today!
> 
> Maybe things are just in my head but I have a really good feeling about this month.
> 
> I hope to load the pics of my crazy opk's later on today. If AF shows her ugly ass up this month I won't be using that brand again. I thought cuz they were $13 for 5 they may be a little better, but I was wrong. What kind do you guys use?





I used the Answer brand... this is my first month of using the OPKs so we will see... Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## beccamatty

Hey everyone... thank you so much for listening to my ramblings... i had a huge panic attack yesterday and i didnt know what to do with myself... so i went and got a second beta done (30 hours between two betas)... last night i poas and it was a darker again so i was at a stage where i could breath... 
This morning i got second beta result back....

1st beta = 63
2nd beta = 121

this is good right???

maybe your right Kelly, all the signs are pointing to me ovulating later... gosh i hope so... 

ps sorry i didnt reply last night, i was curled up on the couch feeling sorry for myself... such a selfish act im sure!! i gotta learn to chill out


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they are going up thats great!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Becca its perfectly normal to be nervous and have some stress but just remember that too much stress is not good for you or that little seed growing inside of you.

I don't want to offend anyones religious beliefs but I always stuck by what my great-gram used to say, "Worrying never solves anything but praying does".


----------



## dmn1156

Becca like i said they will go up every day so that is a great rise im with kelly you probably ovd a bit later so i would chill and relax and im sure it will al go smoothly for you


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, I've had a bit of a speed read through the thread and wanted to say a huge congrats to becca and to carrie :happydance: fantastic news 

as for me, the cbfm has given up on me and gone back to low, it's no longer asking for sticks. so it's looking like yet another cycle with no eggy. :hissy: 
I had my bloods done again yesterday in the hope that with some more hard evidence the docs will do something for me! 
In any case I have soy isoflavones to try for next cycle - you take like clomid for 5 days at the start of the cycle, and fingers crossed it will induce ovultion because I am getting so so fed up of this.


----------



## carriecinaz

Mrs N - Ooooh keeping my fingers xd for you that it works!!! I"m happy for you that you have something new to try! :hugs:

Becca - How do you get the beta test and what exactly is it? I had a dr appt and they didnt' say anything about that...I have just been poas every day and it's getting darker. I had a lot of spotting/cramping yesterday which was a scare but I think it was from the pap on mon. It's gone today and my line was even darker today. Phew!

Everyone in the 2ww - I can't wait to see some more bfp's this month! :happydance: Good luck girls! 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks carrie :)

I don't think they usually do beta testing unless there is a history of early miscarriage? or you have bleeding?? I might be wrong though! It measure the level of beta-HCG in your blood, it is essentially the blood pregnancy test (the urine tests also pick up HCG but in lower amounts) and as a one off number doesn't tell you much apart from pregnant or not. Serial HCGs can tell you whether or not the pregnancy is progressing. As I understand it the figure should double every 48 hours in early pregnancy.


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N I hope it works for you and you get some answers soon :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else and :dust:

Becca try not to worry sweetie :Hugs: I know it's hard but try and enjoy being pg. I really wish I had of more when I was pg with Devin.

I started temping today. I'm actually looking forward to it. It's weird since I gave birth to my angel I've had really really short period's. Like 3 days only. I'm not complaining but before I used to have soooo long periods they would last for almost 11 days, even some that lasted as long as 2 weeks. I hope they don't go back to being that long again.


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks mel 
good luck with the temping, hope it helps you - better link us up to your chart so we can stalk!


----------



## meldmac

My chart is now in my sig line but there's only one dot there now! :rofl:


----------



## babymom3

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrn N hope OV kicks in fo you soon 

Meldmac hope the temping helps you it really did a lot for me 

Carrie how you feeling i think they check your hcg levels when they do your first lot of bloods at 8 to 10 weeks i have mine being done next week eek not looking forward to that i always end up looking like they pinched my arm loads lol

how is everyone else today


----------



## shawnie

meldmac said:


> My chart is now in my sig line but there's only one dot there now! :rofl:

 Gotta start some where right? =)))) I love how you can see the changes over time with temping. I did stop for the most part after I got my BFP. I have done a few temps just to see where my temp is but I don't want to see any drops in temp LMAO too scared... I hope it works for you as much as it did for me.


----------



## shawnie

Mrs_N said:


> Thanks carrie :)
> 
> I don't think they usually do beta testing unless there is a history of early miscarriage? or you have bleeding?? I might be wrong though! It measure the level of beta-HCG in your blood, it is essentially the blood pregnancy test (the urine tests also pick up HCG but in lower amounts) and as a one off number doesn't tell you much apart from pregnant or not. Serial HCGs can tell you whether or not the pregnancy is progressing. As I understand it the figure should double every 48 hours in early pregnancy.

 You are correct Mrs N. They are doing HCG levels for me due to my HX of an early MC. I go in every week to see where my levels are. I go in tomorrow for my second one. I think after my next doctors visit they will stop testing the levels, by then ill be around 10 weeks.


----------



## beccamatty

carriecinaz said:


> Becca - How do you get the beta test and what exactly is it? I had a dr appt and they didnt' say anything about that...I have just been poas every day and it's getting darker. I had a lot of spotting/cramping yesterday which was a scare but I think it was from the pap on mon. It's gone today and my line was even darker today. Phew!
> :dust:

Hey Carrie... the beta hcg test is to do either and two things... it can be a blood pregnancy test to determine if you are pregnant, and /or it can be to determine the number value of how much beta hcg is in your blood system.

Once the egg burrows into the lining of the uterus and gets all cumfy it starts sprouting kinda like roots to connect with blood vesels and starts sending out the hcg hormone... thats why u cant do a hpt till the little eggy has attatched....

most hpts can detect between 25-100 in your system and some early ones 10-15.... 

because i have had loads and loads of trouble in the past, i asked my doctor (who wasnt naturally going to give me one) a beta hcg test, and then 30 hours later i had another for my own piece of mind cos i thought it was a bit low.... 

turns out it just about doubled in 30 od hours so that is pretty good.... 

my hcg was 150 at 14dpo with ds and at 16dpo 63 this time around... so yea i was worried, but i have a feeling that i may have o'd later considering i wasnt charting this month...

and dont worry too much about the blood and spotting... i bled almost all the way through my pregnancy with DS... it was tough and all they could do was send me home for another week of bed rest and all i could do was hope the baby hadnt died... everyweek i would go in for an ultrasound to make sure his little heart was still beating.... i would say that was one of the hardest times in my life.... one week goes incredibly slow when your on best rest constantly wondering what is going to happen.. (considering id waited 4 years to fall)

i think that is a big part of the source of my anxiety now.... especially when it comes to ttc and stuff... :wacko:

anyways i hope that helped you alot... but im gonna sound hypacritical here, but if i could give u any advice, i would say dont get tooo caught up into all that levels and things if you dont need to.... cos i tell u it just drowns me... im neck deep in it, well i was up till yest, but now iv made a decision to just STOP and let it be.... cos once u start looking it all up, u can easily get caught up....

xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Kelly9 is very tired from class and cranky cause her hubby isn't home to snuggle with. I just want to sleep all the time. I hate getting up at 6!!!!! Ewwww!!! So not a morning person. I don't have class tue and thur next week and only one class monday so next week will be a breeze in terms of that although I have lots of papers and assignments. Speaking of which off to do those. 1ww for me!


----------



## Melsue129

Hi to all the newbies!!! :dust:

Hope all of the prego's are doing great!!

Meldmac - so excited you put up your chart so we can stalk you... It gets more exciting as you go along and can see the up and down graph of your chart... and definitely see when you O....

As for me, tiny bit crampy today... no more sore @@'s but check out my chart, got a crazy dip at DPO4... Hmmmm.... 

Hope everyone is doing okay....... :dust:


----------



## westbrja

Carrie - I had the same spotting around this time. It came and went in the same day. Who knows what it was? I think it was just something to make me go absolutely crazy for awhile so I can relate.

Mrs_N - Hoping for good outcomes from your new treatments! Stay positive!

Kelly - School starts back the 28th for me and I'll have a tough schedule this semester so we can COL (Cry Out Loud) together! Wednesdays I'll be in school for 12 hours...ugh!

Anyways, I'm about 4DPO I'm guessing. No symptoms to speak of, but then again I didn't get any with my last 2 pregs until around 5-6 weeks. Never any morning sickness tho, just sore bb's!!! (Sorry girls, that was mean, lmao) I'll probably pay this time around. I have however been sooooo bitchy the last couple days (just ask the man). Plus I have been so hungry. That was the only pg sign, both times, I had b4 I took a test. Even then I thought it was PMS. Hmmmmm! I kno its early and I'm not getting my hopes up, but I wonder???


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all how are all you ladies today

Kelly sorry classes are so long but nice temp rises your having 

Melsue your chart is looking good too 

Beccamatty how you feeling so far

Carrie hope all is well with you 

Westbrja hope you caught that eggy this cycle

Well yesterday i felt awful i did not even want to get out of bed i was so exhausted hoping today is going to be a bit better as i am falling behind on the housework and need to get it done really


----------



## bellamamma

Melsue129 said:


> As for me, tiny bit crampy today... no more sore @@'s but check out my chart, got a crazy dip at DPO4... Hmmmm...

I did too! what can it mean? I do in celsius, and it went back down to "o" level for one day, and now is going up


----------



## beccamatty

Hey DMN,
im doing much better, decided to chill out and let whatever will be, be....
im feeling pretty good considering... a bit of nausea all day on and off but nothing too bad, no vomiting so thats good...

feeling tired and usually in bed by 9.30 or so.. which is good, i seem to be sleeping better now im preg, and i wake up well in the morning feeling pretty good 

i also wake up hungry which is not normal for me.... so thats strange...

I hope your day is a lil better for you... i had a good few of those days when i was preg with DS... hang in there, those days will come and go :)


----------



## dmn1156

a dip can sometimes indicate implantation but it also depends on lutuel phase good luck ladies

Im not used to constantly feeling sick and tired with my DS i breezed through goes to show no pregnancy is the same lol glad your feeling ok


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Good morning ladies,

Everyone. :witch: came. Yes she did so i'm out..On to June..


----------



## Melsue129

bellamamma said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> As for me, tiny bit crampy today... no more sore @@'s but check out my chart, got a crazy dip at DPO4... Hmmmm...
> 
> I did too! what can it mean? I do in celsius, and it went back down to "o" level for one day, and now is going upClick to expand...

Bellamamma - put up the link to your chart so we can stalk it.!!!!


----------



## grumpygal76

can someone tell me what they think of my chart.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210


----------



## dmn1156

grumpygal your chart is looking impressive when you testing

Diaper_Butt3 sorry witch got you


----------



## grumpygal76

i plan to test again saturday which will be 11dpo. at least if i can wait. i tried this morning with an IC and got BFN


----------



## westbrja

So I went to the Fertility Friend and have been charting everything except my temps. Just to practice, how do I link my chart to you guys so you can stalk and explain what in the hell it means cuz I have NO clue. :confused:

Also I have a question about this temp taking business. Do I have to wake up at the same time everyday to take my temp? So for instance on a work day I get up at 6:30am. Do I have to set my alarm on an off day for 6:30am too? If we caught the eggy this month I won't have to temp, but if not I will start next cycle. I will need all the help you girls can offer.:flower:

Sorry Diaper_butt, that :witch: will be gone soo and you can get back to business!

:dust: to everyone else ttc and :bfp: to those waiting to test!


----------



## meldmac

westbrja: yes you're supposed to test at the same time every morning (give or take a half hour I think). It's to make sure you're consistent.

Becca: glad you're feeling better about it all. :hugs:

grumpy: good luck!!

Diper: dang :witch: tell her to get out!!

dmn: I had that exhaustion too when I was pg. It seems to come and go. Hope it doesn't last to long for you!!

Sorry to anyone I have missed. :dust: and :hugs: to you all!

I'm feeling kind of blah today, really don't know how much I can handle of this ttc it's really getting to me on top of what happened with Devin. If I don't catch this month I may take a break from it all. :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies just checking in as I was sick yesterday and stayed off the computer all day. I had a massive migraine and decided that I needed to take care of myself. LOL I couldn't have typed if I had tried. 


Mrs N so sorry that cbfm isn't cooperating! :hugs: 

dipar so sorry the nasty ol hag got you join Meld and I for June babies!

Feeling better today just a little ache in the head not the massive one.

Oh I just got a phone call from my friend and her son and his GF had their baby last night or should I say early this am at 1am. A little girl named Ruby Lyn 7lb 4oz 201/2 inches long. I can't wait to see her. I am so happy for them as their relationship didn't start off to hot but is the most awesome now.

To all I have missed sorry I will try better next time! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> So I went to the Fertility Friend and have been charting everything except my temps. Just to practice, how do I link my chart to you guys so you can stalk and explain what in the hell it means cuz I have NO clue. :confused:
> 
> Also I have a question about this temp taking business. Do I have to wake up at the same time everyday to take my temp? So for instance on a work day I get up at 6:30am. Do I have to set my alarm on an off day for 6:30am too? If we caught the eggy this month I won't have to temp, but if not I will start next cycle. I will need all the help you girls can offer.:flower:
> 
> Sorry Diaper_butt, that :witch: will be gone soo and you can get back to business!
> 
> :dust: to everyone else ttc and :bfp: to those waiting to test!

westbrja to attach you ff chart to your profile you have to use the sharing tab at ff and they will give you a ling copy the link into the user cp at the top of this page and paste it into your signiture at least that is how i did it


----------



## dmn1156

thanks meldmac it does not help that the midwife that is at my gp surgery wont take me on her list as she says that when it comes to home visits she wont do them as im not in her catchment area so i have no midwife so i have had to see my gp to arrange for the blood tests that need doing to be done so i have phoned the community midwife centre and they said someone will be in touch no idea when that will be tho lol


----------



## westbrja

Okay this is a test msg. Can you see my chart link?


----------



## westbrja

Go me, go me!! :happydance: Okay onto the next task, making some of those cool banners you guys got. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_N

dipar sorry witch got you. 
I am determined that October is baby making month! :happydance: just need witch to arrive now, although not too soon cos I'm off on holiday scuba diving tomorrow night! 
re: temping - I do it at the same time each morning, I set my alarm for about half an hour before I have to get up on a weekday - so when I'm working I get a half hour snooze, and when I'm not I can turn over and go back to sleep! I did find that working nights messed up my temps totally though, so I'll just not temp when I'm on nights.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

Sorry witch came for some. 

I am on 7dpo today I think? Or maybe 8..... won't know till I post this :rofl: I am super busy still, I don't think it's ever going to let up not till holidays at least. God I can't wait for holidays! Only a week more till my appointment!


----------



## andresmummy

Whoo-hoo! I am still ovulating!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N yeah for the scuba holiday so jealous!!!!! Hope witch shows when it's over! :thumbup:

Kelly it will be good that you have so much more to do other than obsess about ttc! School is great for that!

Yeah Andresmum O time is so fun!

To all you other ladies sorry if I missed you but fxd for you all and loads of dust!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Csunshine013 said:


> Good morning ladies just checking in as I was sick yesterday and stayed off the computer all day. I had a massive migraine and decided that I needed to take care of myself. LOL I couldn't have typed if I had tried.
> 
> 
> Mrs N so sorry that cbfm isn't cooperating! :hugs:
> 
> dipar so sorry the nasty ol hag got you join Meld and I for June babies!
> 
> Feeling better today just a little ache in the head not the massive one.
> 
> Oh I just got a phone call from my friend and her son and his GF had their baby last night or should I say early this am at 1am. A little girl named Ruby Lyn 7lb 4oz 201/2 inches long. I can't wait to see her. I am so happy for them as their relationship didn't start off to hot but is the most awesome now.
> 
> To all I have missed sorry I will try better next time! :hugs:

Everyone who replied. Thank you. Yea she came..But i have her for a whole week 6 or some times 8 days.

Csunshine, I joined the June babies. But no reply yet. I'm going to the Ob/Gyn on the 7th of October and see what's going on. I've been TTC over a year now and nothing yet. Hey do they have a forum or a group where their partners/boyfriends/husband who is older..like 45+? If so let me know.


----------



## westbrja

Ok so I'm an idiot :dohh:!

I let my emotions and impatience get the best of me. I'm at work today and let the girls talk me into taking a test, knowing that no one on earth gets a :bfp: at 5dpo. It was supposed to be all in fun when I took the test and I wasn't supposed to get emotional or let it bother me to see that :bfn: Well it did. I know that it's too early too tell, but now it has me thinking. Why did I torture myself?:sad1: Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Csunshine013

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies just checking in as I was sick yesterday and stayed off the computer all day. I had a massive migraine and decided that I needed to take care of myself. LOL I couldn't have typed if I had tried.
> 
> 
> Mrs N so sorry that cbfm isn't cooperating! :hugs:
> 
> dipar so sorry the nasty ol hag got you join Meld and I for June babies!
> 
> Feeling better today just a little ache in the head not the massive one.
> 
> Oh I just got a phone call from my friend and her son and his GF had their baby last night or should I say early this am at 1am. A little girl named Ruby Lyn 7lb 4oz 201/2 inches long. I can't wait to see her. I am so happy for them as their relationship didn't start off to hot but is the most awesome now.
> 
> To all I have missed sorry I will try better next time! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone who replied. Thank you. Yea she came..But i have her for a whole week 6 or some times 8 days.
> 
> Csunshine, I joined the June babies. But no reply yet. I'm going to the Ob/Gyn on the 7th of October and see what's going on. I've been TTC over a year now and nothing yet. Hey do they have a forum or a group where their partners/boyfriends/husband who is older..like 45+? If so let me know.Click to expand...

We just have our over 36 will you be my friend buddies. Come over and visit in there as we have ladies that are older than the normal on BNB of 20-30yr olds. Nothing against them just we older ladies have different concerns. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> Ok so I'm an idiot :dohh:!
> 
> I let my emotions and impatience get the best of me. I'm at work today and let the girls talk me into taking a test, knowing that no one on earth gets a :bfp: at 5dpo. It was supposed to be all in fun when I took the test and I wasn't supposed to get emotional or let it bother me to see that :bfn: Well it did. I know that it's too early too tell, but now it has me thinking. Why did I torture myself?:sad1: Has anyone ever done this?

:hugs:
westbrja we all do that sometimes you just have to make sure you know now that it's way to early and only after implatation occurs that you can get a bfp and that usually doesn't happen until after 10dpo so keep your chin up.:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> Ok so I'm an idiot :dohh:!
> 
> I let my emotions and impatience get the best of me. I'm at work today and let the girls talk me into taking a test, knowing that no one on earth gets a :bfp: at 5dpo. It was supposed to be all in fun when I took the test and I wasn't supposed to get emotional or let it bother me to see that :bfn: Well it did. I know that it's too early too tell, but now it has me thinking. Why did I torture myself?:sad1: Has anyone ever done this?

we have all done it i did a few times last cycle and never thought for a minute i would get my BFP hang in there id take your temps over the next few days see how high it stays come on PMA it could happen


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm an idiot :dohh:!
> 
> I let my emotions and impatience get the best of me. I'm at work today and let the girls talk me into taking a test, knowing that no one on earth gets a :bfp: at 5dpo. It was supposed to be all in fun when I took the test and I wasn't supposed to get emotional or let it bother me to see that :bfn: Well it did. I know that it's too early too tell, but now it has me thinking. Why did I torture myself?:sad1: Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> :hugs:
> westbrja we all do that sometimes you just have to make sure you know now that it's way to early and only after implatation occurs that you can get a bfp and that usually doesn't happen until after 10dpo so keep your chin up.:hugs:Click to expand...

I guess it was more for fun than anything and I didn't see any harm in it knowing it would be negative and never thinking I would feel sad but I know better not to play around with something so serious. :nope:


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm an idiot :dohh:!
> 
> I let my emotions and impatience get the best of me. I'm at work today and let the girls talk me into taking a test, knowing that no one on earth gets a :bfp: at 5dpo. It was supposed to be all in fun when I took the test and I wasn't supposed to get emotional or let it bother me to see that :bfn: Well it did. I know that it's too early too tell, but now it has me thinking. Why did I torture myself?:sad1: Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> we have all done it i did a few times last cycle and never thought for a minute i would get my BFP hang in there id take your temps over the next few days see how high it stays come on PMA it could happenClick to expand...

I'm gonna start temping in the morning. What's the most accurate way or does it matter? I have linked my chart to my signature now so you guys can hopefully help me. I notice the increase on yours after your last ovulation and before you got your BFP.

By the way guys I'm bored to death at work today, I do have a life really:haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Keep your chin up and it will happen don't worry about what a stupid test says yet it's the one that is positive that makes it worth while!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja just make sure you temp before you get out of bed as long as your temp stays nice and high your in with a good chance temping really will help you with when you OV and understand your body so much more


----------



## Melsue129

Westbrja - so excited you are going to temp... You'll find it sooo helpful!!! We all have lives but this BNB is just sooo freakin addicting... hahaha

Grumpygal - your temps look awesome - could DPO6 be an implantation dip, hmmmm... and it went nice and high afterwards thats a great sign.

Csunshine - hope you are feeling better... :hugs:

Kelly - glad you are busy with school, looks like your appts coming up.. yay!!!!

To everyone else - :dust: and hope all is well.. Gotta run...


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

Well it's s few days since i've been on here so been catching up on all the posts.

Beccamatty - glad you're feeling better today
dipar - sorry AF got you, hope she leaves you soon
Kelly - not long till your appointment now, you're doing well keeping yourself bust by the sound of things!

Well i'm 9/10 DPO today (using CBFM & not sure if i O'd first or secone peak!)
Anyway, DH and i booked a holiday earlier in the month and decided we'd stop :sex: at peak time this month so we could go and do our big kids themepark holiday in florida. I did peak early though so we had :sex: the night before i peaked. Havent even really been keeping track of the days this month. Had a look today to see where i was and realised i'm due on in 4 days and usually have some cramps and PMT by now. Found a tesco test which arent early tests and a line came up, it was quite faint but there. I had a rake round and managed to find a superdrug one that DH had hidden. I drank loads then tested again a few hours later with very diluted urine and there's a line on that one too, it's quite faint again but definately there. I'm in a bit of shock now but refusing to believe it incase it's another chemical. Havent told DH yet as he works away and i'm a bit sceptical as i'm not late yet. Guess i'll just see what the next few days bring!:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I am still hanging around guys nothing to report so much 8dpo and waiting.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Csunshine013 said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies just checking in as I was sick yesterday and stayed off the computer all day. I had a massive migraine and decided that I needed to take care of myself. LOL I couldn't have typed if I had tried.
> 
> 
> Mrs N so sorry that cbfm isn't cooperating! :hugs:
> 
> dipar so sorry the nasty ol hag got you join Meld and I for June babies!
> 
> Feeling better today just a little ache in the head not the massive one.
> 
> Oh I just got a phone call from my friend and her son and his GF had their baby last night or should I say early this am at 1am. A little girl named Ruby Lyn 7lb 4oz 201/2 inches long. I can't wait to see her. I am so happy for them as their relationship didn't start off to hot but is the most awesome now.
> 
> To all I have missed sorry I will try better next time! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone who replied. Thank you. Yea she came..But i have her for a whole week 6 or some times 8 days.
> 
> Csunshine, I joined the June babies. But no reply yet. I'm going to the Ob/Gyn on the 7th of October and see what's going on. I've been TTC over a year now and nothing yet. Hey do they have a forum or a group where their partners/boyfriends/husband who is older..like 45+? If so let me know.Click to expand...
> 
> We just have our over 36 will you be my friend buddies. Come over and visit in there as we have ladies that are older than the normal on BNB of 20-30yr olds. Nothing against them just we older ladies have different concerns. :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: Yes! Thank you for telling me about that group over 36. :hugs:...:kiss:


----------



## andresmummy

ginger863 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well it's s few days since i've been on here so been catching up on all the posts.
> 
> Beccamatty - glad you're feeling better today
> dipar - sorry AF got you, hope she leaves you soon
> Kelly - not long till your appointment now, you're doing well keeping yourself bust by the sound of things!
> 
> Well i'm 9/10 DPO today (using CBFM & not sure if i O'd first or secone peak!)
> Anyway, DH and i booked a holiday earlier in the month and decided we'd stop :sex: at peak time this month so we could go and do our big kids themepark holiday in florida. I did peak early though so we had :sex: the night before i peaked. Havent even really been keeping track of the days this month. Had a look today to see where i was and realised i'm due on in 4 days and usually have some cramps and PMT by now. Found a tesco test which arent early tests and a line came up, it was quite faint but there. I had a rake round and managed to find a superdrug one that DH had hidden. I drank loads then tested again a few hours later with very diluted urine and there's a line on that one too, it's quite faint again but definately there. I'm in a bit of shock now but refusing to believe it incase it's another chemical. Havent told DH yet as he works away and i'm a bit sceptical as i'm not late yet. Guess i'll just see what the next few days bring!:shrug:

Sounds exciting! Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## andresmummy

Kelly9 said:


> I am still hanging around guys nothing to report so much 8dpo and waiting.

Good Luck!!:dust:


----------



## Melsue129

wow Ginger - sounds great.. I have my fx'd crossed for you.... We want more :bfp:s can you put up the pics of your test...???


----------



## westbrja

Sounds exciting Ginger! Good luck and fingers x'ed for u!


----------



## beccamatty

wow ginger... that sounds really positive... :) if you look back through the posts, my first test was very very faint... barely there... and that was the day before AF was due... Can you post a pic the tests??


----------



## dmn1156

Wow ginger sounds promising how long did the line take to come up you need to post a pic good luck


----------



## dmn1156

Morning Ladies how are you all today well im getting angry im dying to get in the bathroom and the OH is sat in the bath for the last hour i told him to get his butt out like yesterday before i do him some serious damage lmao when you got to go you got to go


----------



## bellamamma

dmn1156 said:


> Morning Ladies how are you all today well im getting angry im dying to get in the bathroom and the OH is sat in the bath for the last hour i told him to get his butt out like yesterday before i do him some serious damage lmao when you got to go you got to go

Yeah let's talk about priorities here! I think you rank higher than him right now:winkwink:


----------



## dmn1156

Exactly what i said lol he has now removed himself from the bathromm with a huge tug from me lol


----------



## bellamamma

Melsue129 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> As for me, tiny bit crampy today... no more sore @@'s but check out my chart, got a crazy dip at DPO4... Hmmmm...
> 
> I did too! what can it mean? I do in celsius, and it went back down to "o" level for one day, and now is going upClick to expand...
> 
> Bellamamma - put up the link to your chart so we can stalk it.!!!!Click to expand...

that's my goal for the weekend! oh the joy of ttc goals...so far, I just do the old paper route so gotta get it on the pc! then stalk away please:coffee:


----------



## BUBBLES23

hi ladies, I'm new to this site but am hoping to join in here?

I'm right at the end of my 2WW. AF is technically due today going by pre BCP cycles. It is my first month off BCP so I'm hoping I have got my dates right!! No sign of the witch yet but was just wondering do you think I am being too optimistic thinking i will get a BFP in the first month??


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Bubbles and welcome it can happen straight away so dont give up yet


----------



## ginger863

Thank you everyone, just trying to uploads photos of the tests now. (i may have done another two already today:blush:)


----------



## ginger863

here they are. First one is yesterdays tesco test at 9/10DPO done at about 5pm. The bottom two are a FRER done with FMU and a superdrug done at 12 o clock today!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01254.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC01260.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dmn1156

Congrats hun that is definitely a BFP


----------



## shawnie

congrats ginger!


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> Morning Ladies how are you all today well im getting angry im dying to get in the bathroom and the OH is sat in the bath for the last hour i told him to get his butt out like yesterday before i do him some serious damage lmao when you got to go you got to go

 Not to rub anything in but I am so glad we have 3 bathrooms! I would die!!!!! I would have picked that lock and used the toilet anyways LMAO Tell him you will sit on his lap if you have to hahaha im so gross this morning huh lol Im never up this early but can't help when im tired and when im awake right now.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Ginger that's defo a :bfp: :hugs: Good Luck! I know your scared but don't let that take away from your happiness! 

Welcome Bubbles good luck and fxd for you!

To the rest of my lovely ladies how are you today? Good I hope! Me very tired and nothing new to report think cd5 so O should be right around the corner for me. LOL in about 4-5days if I am correct. Will be replenishing the stock this evening. LMAO

:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Yay Ginger!!! :happydance: Congrats hon!

Dmn: You should have just gone in while he was in the bath!! Would have suited him right! My hubby knew better than to let me wait when I was pg!

Bubbles: Anything's possible!! :dust: to you

Sunshine: I already have my stock ready to go....just hope I don't use them all up this cycle! Made a point of buying a bunch when in the states because they are so much cheaper there. There you can get 2 Answer brand tests for like $6...here you pay $20 for 2 tests it sucks.

Well I'm doing a bit better today, not feeling as down as yesterday. Guess I was just missing him a lot I think and thinking poorly about ttc. We'll see how this month goes.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## gumb69

congrats ginger -def a BFP

think i'm out for this month.
dropped in DH SA sample but had to collect his sample whilst dtd, he had to wear a special condomy thingy. way tmi, but had a small bleed so i reckon AF is coming. Sunday is my test date


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Gumb so sorry but what if it's implatation bleeding? I don't know about all that stuff but it's possible right?:hugs:

Meld I bought a target brand and it was was $4 haven't had a chance to use it yet, cause that nasty af showed up but so looking forward to this month! 

New cycle new motivation! I am thinking my body wasn't quite ready this last month to house a lo so this cycle should be more productive. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

I would of but he locked the door lol so i hammered on it loads and practically dragged him out he went to work in not too happy a mood i dont think lol who spends an hour in the bath anyway im in and out in 30 mins lol

Gumb it could be implantation bleed lets hope so 

Csunshine glad you have new motivation and lets hope you get that BFP this cycle


----------



## westbrja

BUBBLES23 said:


> hi ladies, I'm new to this site but am hoping to join in here?
> 
> I'm right at the end of my 2WW. AF is technically due today going by pre BCP cycles. It is my first month off BCP so I'm hoping I have got my dates right!! No sign of the witch yet but was just wondering do you think I am being too optimistic thinking i will get a BFP in the first month??

Lots of :dust: to you Bubbles and hopes for a quick :bfp:!


----------



## dmn1156

just had a bit of a scare went to the toilet and had a pink discharge got some cramps too i phoned my local hospital as i still dont have a midwife and there advice was to rest and if it gets worse to go in had nothing since just a bit of backache and the cramping


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls,

I'm at work again today. It's been so busy so today has been easier to survive the 2ww. Especially after yesterdays stunt I pulled, lol. :dohh:. I took my temp this morning and posted it on my chart, take a look. I know it doesn't say much after just one day. I just bought a basal thermometer today from the pharmacy so I'll use that. No symptoms today the attitude has subsided, thank God.

Ginger - :happydance: and congrats on your :bfp:

Gumb - I'm gonna keep a PMA and go with Csunshine and say its just implantation bleeding. :hugs:

Dmn - We have 1 of the smallest bathrooms in the world. 2 people have to squeeze past each other in front of the sink :growlmad: That's our next remodeling project.

To everyone else have a great day and I'll check in later.


----------



## gumb69

dmn1156 said:


> just had a bit of a scare went to the toilet and had a pink discharge got some cramps too i phoned my local hospital as i still dont have a midwife and there advice was to rest and if it gets worse to go in had nothing since just a bit of backache and the cramping

definately keep your feet up and drink plenty of water xx
hope you are ok, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

bubbles - fx for you this cycle

westbrja - your kids names are fabulous. fx for you this month too

feeling pretty crap at the minute, slight brown discharge when i wipe.
feel like i'm getting a cold, feel abit achey all over. i really think i'm out, but thanks for the encourgement ladies. i have to get to sunday to test to make sure all the pregynl is out of my system.

hope everyone is ok and surviving the torture that is the 2 ww xxx
off to my friends house for my dinner she is cooking as both of our husbands are at work so good chance to have a good ole catch up. but i'll check in again just before i go to bed and see if any of you have updated any stuff x


----------



## Csunshine013

DMN don't scare yourself silly! It's not all that uncommon for ladies to spot around af time. I would do as they say and put your feet up and just wait and if it gets worse go to the er!:hugs: try and relax I know easier said than done but rest and hopefully it will pass.


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome Ginger!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Csunshine an gumb im just sat down relaxing now at my computer with my feet up i think i was more panicky as i still have no midwife or care team if i need it lol but im trying to not worry too much what will be will be i guess


----------



## meldmac

dmn: I know lots of women spot and are fine. Try not to worry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

how you finding temping meldmac


----------



## meldmac

So far so good I guess. I'm hoping it will really help pinpoint ovulation for me as I really have no idea when I do.


----------



## dmn1156

it will help you get a dip on the day ov occurs then your temps go up then FF will tell you when you OVd im sure it will help you


----------



## grumpygal76

has anyone ever got a faint line at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test? Im trying not to get excited but i see a faint line but i don't want to get excited in case its evap. are those test (new choice)prone to evaps?


----------



## dmn1156

how long did it take for the line to appear


----------



## grumpygal76

like 3 min
on FRER and dollar tree taking cbe digital now


----------



## westbrja

grumpygal76 said:


> has anyone ever got a faint line at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test? Im trying not to get excited but i see a faint line but i don't want to get excited in case its evap. are those test (new choice)prone to evaps?

I took a cheap test both pregnancies and I now have 2 children. LMAO! :haha: Congrats on your :bfp:
Post pics we wanna see!


----------



## grumpygal76

10 DPO BFP!!!!! im shaking i took a digital and sure enough there it was.


----------



## meldmac

Grats Grumpygal! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

congratulations grumpygal we want pics now we like to see BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Yeah Grumpygal!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## grumpygal76

how do i get the pic posted


----------



## andresmummy

grumpygal76 said:


> 10 DPO BFP!!!!! im shaking i took a digital and sure enough there it was.

Wonderful! Can't wait to see the pic!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

You have to add it to your computer and then attach it with the paperclip when your replying. Hope that helps.


----------



## gumb69

congrats grumpygal


----------



## westbrja

Any ideas on the 97.7 temp today? Could it be due to me using the same ol thermometer I use on the kids when they're sick? LOL! I bought a BBT thermometer so stop panicking ladies :winkwink:

Tuesday is test day!!!!!!!! Come on I need a :bfp:


----------



## grumpygal76

sending lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Grumpygal!!!! :happydance:

DPO10 huh... wow, thats great....!!!

DMN - hope everything is okay... fx'd for you, :hugs: rest rest rest...

Hope everyone else is doing great... Nothing to report on my end, just floating thru my day happy is friday and bunkering down with the DH for a movie... 
Hope everyone has a good night!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes congrats!

I am tired in super study mode starting tomorrow got lots to go through. About 20 hours of class time plus the readings from them.

Ugh cramp on left side it hasn't gone away all evening how annoying.


----------



## carriecinaz

Congrats on your BFP's Grumpy and Ginger! :happydance:

DMN - I have some spotting and pretty heavy cramps as well. As long as it isn't a heavy bleed you are fine. I have found that laying down and taking a tylenol really helps me. I know it's so scary though :hugs:

Csunshine - Hope your dh is all rested up and ready to go, let the bd'ing begin! :winkwink:

Kelly - Your appointment is getting so close, I'm excited for you! :thumbup:

As for me, today my bb's started to hurt for the 1st time and sense of smell is very keen (soooo many things stink!). I have also been hungry. I have been picky but when I find the thing I want, watch out! Last night my hubby was like dang can I get a plate? lol Still having the cramps and spotting but it's not as bad as it was earlier in the week. 

I'm pulling for all of you girls in here, can't wait to see some more bfp's!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all thanks the spotting has stopped and the cramps have eased up now just waiting for a scan date now hopefully all is well


----------



## bellamamma

Congrats grumpygal! Now maybe you're not so grumpy huh??!

Now here's hoping for the rest of us!!


----------



## grumpygal76

lol hahha you know I should change the name. I am a snow white fan and people think its a personality thing lololol


----------



## dmn1156

could always change it to sleepy it wont be long before you feel that way lol


----------



## carriecinaz

dmn - So happy for you that your bleeding/cramping stopped :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Hey all,

The weather is beautiful here today, sunny and 70, and I'm feeling great! Took my temp today and did my first official charting. (Yes with the BBT this time lol) Take a look at it!

Wow so many BFP's this month! It's so exciting, hope to be joining you ladies soon.

Got a question for you all since my test day is coming up soon. What type of test do you guys buy? I see the FRER is a common one. What about the generic brand of that kind? Are digital tests any better? I'm heading to the store today to buy stock in tests so any advice would be helpful.

Happy day to everyone!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you carrie just left with period type pains now which i think is normal but no spotting or bleeding so a good thing im sure 

Westbrj wow that is some nice temp when you due to test


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> Thank you carrie just left with period type pains now which i think is normal but no spotting or bleeding so a good thing im sure
> 
> Westbrj wow that is some nice temp when you due to test

I'm gonna start testing Tuesday (only cuz I can't stand to wait any longer lol). That will put me around 10dpo going by my opk since I didn't temp this whole cycle. Who know's Ginger and Grumpy have had good luck at 10dpo. Maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Any thoughts on the temp dip on my chart? You seem to be the charting guru lol.


----------



## gumb69

westbrja - fingers crossed for you
i'm officially out. AF showed here ugly head a while ago. so now officially on cycle 19 ttc this is going to be my last cycle on current fertility treatment hopefully. Tomorrow i'm going to fill in the forms for IVF and hopefully i will be able to start IVF by christmas. will have to wait and see.


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> westbrja - fingers crossed for you
> i'm officially out. AF showed here ugly head a while ago. so now officially on cycle 19 ttc this is going to be my last cycle on current fertility treatment hopefully. Tomorrow i'm going to fill in the forms for IVF and hopefully i will be able to start IVF by christmas. will have to wait and see.

Oh Gumb, I'm so sorry that witch showed up. Just tell her to get her bags and get packin cuz you got a baby to make, lol. I don't know much about IVF but I hope it works out for you. Fingers x'd for you 2!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry witch got you gumb 

dips in your temps can indicate ovulation and implantation but your temps are nice and high so good luck


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry witch showed! I'm due for her in another 5 days and she's coming. Then the IUI I Have been so excited about it starting but lately I Have been more worried about starting it cause I just feel like it's not going to work.


----------



## carriecinaz

westbrja said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The weather is beautiful here today, sunny and 70, and I'm feeling great! Took my temp today and did my first official charting. (Yes with the BBT this time lol) Take a look at it!
> 
> Wow so many BFP's this month! It's so exciting, hope to be joining you ladies soon.
> 
> Got a question for you all since my test day is coming up soon. What type of test do you guys buy? I see the FRER is a common one. What about the generic brand of that kind? Are digital tests any better? I'm heading to the store today to buy stock in tests so any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Happy day to everyone!


westbrja - I am originally from Michigan too! I have lived in Arizona for the past 11 yrs but I make it back about once a year to visit family...As far as the tests go, to save money there is a site called early-pregnancy-tests.com. I also bought 2 frer's from walgreens. The ones from the site are so cheap, I think around $20 for 25 tests so you can poas every day for a week each cycle if you want :thumbup: I used those until I got my bfp, then I confirmed it with the frer. It took about 8 mins for my bfp on the cheapies and I could barely see it. When I used the frer, it came up immediately and was darker.


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies. How is everyone today? 
Gumb, so sorry AF got you. Hope next moth is your month. 
Dmn glad you spotting has stopped now. 
Westbrja goodluck for testing. I got my BFP at 10 dpo so it is possible but everyones different. I didn't believe mine really and have now taken 11 tests in the last three days, 5 different brands just to convince myself. I have used two different supermarket own brands, one chemist own brand, FRER and clear blue. DH bought me a clear blue digital to use as long as i promised to stop testing everytime i went to the loo. I only have 2 test left now so will probably use them anyway. We spend all that time waiting to see two lines then we don't believe it when it happens. Don't know how i'm gonna satisfy my POAS addiction now. :blush:


----------



## beccamatty

Hi everyone, wow so much to read, iv been away for the weekend!!
How is everyone feeling?

Carrie has everything settled down nicely? Im feeling a lil better, still crampy tho!!

wow so many BFP's this month!!! must be 'one of those months' hmmmm fingers crossed for those still ttc.... and hoping for sticky lil bubs for those with their BFP's....

My baby brain prevents me from remembering everything through out the last 10 pages of posts... sorry everyone that iv missed!! :)


----------



## dmn1156

ginger i cured my poas addiction by using my opks till i run out of them lol i have never had such positive opk tests ever lol i know what you mean i never believed mine i have one test left and im tempted to use it as i woke up this morning with no bloating no sickness well no symptoms at all im a born worrier


----------



## westbrja

carriecinaz said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> The weather is beautiful here today, sunny and 70, and I'm feeling great! Took my temp today and did my first official charting. (Yes with the BBT this time lol) Take a look at it!
> 
> Wow so many BFP's this month! It's so exciting, hope to be joining you ladies soon.
> 
> Got a question for you all since my test day is coming up soon. What type of test do you guys buy? I see the FRER is a common one. What about the generic brand of that kind? Are digital tests any better? I'm heading to the store today to buy stock in tests so any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Happy day to everyone!
> 
> 
> westbrja - I am originally from Michigan too! I have lived in Arizona for the past 11 yrs but I make it back about once a year to visit family...As far as the tests go, to save money there is a site called early-pregnancy-tests.com. I also bought 2 frer's from walgreens. The ones from the site are so cheap, I think around $20 for 25 tests so you can poas every day for a week each cycle if you want :thumbup: I used those until I got my bfp, then I confirmed it with the frer. It took about 8 mins for my bfp on the cheapies and I could barely see it. When I used the frer, it came up immediately and was darker.Click to expand...

Do you still have family here? We had the coldest summer I've ever seen. The kids never got much swim time. Last nite, I swear it got down to 40 degrees. 

To everyone else, I bought my FRER tests yesterday. They came 2 in a pack so I'm gonna hide them from myself and tell the DB not to let me have them. Lol! 

I'm getting all my fall decor out today and gonna enjoy a nice family day. Check in later cuz I'm addicted to this site.


----------



## meldmac

Hi everyone. How is everyone today? Lots of :dust: to you lovely ladies who need it and :hugs: to everyone. How are our preggie ladies doing?

Got a question for those of you who temp....I wasn't able to temp this morning because I didn't actually have 3 hours of sleep at any point, has this happened to anyone else and will it completely mess my chart up because I don't have a temp for today? I hope not it would suck if I messed up the whole month because of one day. I know that ff says to take your temp anyway so if this happens again I will temp anyway but didn't even think that it would be any use when I woke this morning.


----------



## carriecinaz

Becca - There are a ton of BFP's this month! I know we conceived when we were on vacation, maybe it's due to lots of vacations in August? :shrug: I am glad you are doing better! I am doing good. I still have cramps and spotting but I think this is just how my 1st tri is going to be. I am still poas (the ic's) every day and it keeps getting darker and darker. I think peanut is just fine. Also, I already have a strong feeling he's a boy, strange right?


----------



## Kelly9

I am 11dpo and nothing much felt crampy this morning and my temps have sucked so bring on the witch thursday.


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac temping not temping for one day should not make any difference so i would not worry too much 

Kelly sorry if af is on her way hope she stays away but not long till your appointment yay 

no more spotting or bleeding so far but am still getting cramps quite low in my stomach dont know if it is normal im hoping so i really want this to stick


----------



## westbrja

Dmn-Sending some PMA your way. I'm sure everything will work out just fine for you. Just take it as easy as possible for now. When's your 1st appt?

Kelly-Your not out until the witch actually shows so I'm sending some PMA your way too. Question for you, how can you tell AF is coming by your temps? Do they hold more answers than I know? Temping is all new to me.

Meldmac-I didn't get to temp this morning either, but its a little different cuz I'm 8dpo. I'm new to this temping stuff, but I'm sure you're not the 1st or last woman to miss a day. Don't stress too much.


----------



## dmn1156

im going to make an appointment with my gp as i am getting cramps low down now and also tmi sorry but keep getting wetness and although it is clear it is not discharge it is water so im hoping my gp will see me tomorrow


----------



## beccamatty

carriecinaz said:


> Becca - There are a ton of BFP's this month! I know we conceived when we were on vacation, maybe it's due to lots of vacations in August? :shrug: I am glad you are doing better! I am doing good. I still have cramps and spotting but I think this is just how my 1st tri is going to be. I am still poas (the ic's) every day and it keeps getting darker and darker. I think peanut is just fine. Also, I already have a strong feeling he's a boy, strange right?

lol carrie, nah its not strange to have a feeling of the sex of the bub.... i have a feeling its going to be a girl (for me) but i truely am not fussed either way... 

i forgot to tell you in the other post... i spotted almost the whole way through my pregnancy on and off... it was horrible but they kept reassuring me every week that my baby was still there and still fine... 

sometimes we just spot and there isnt anything we can do about it...

im so glad that your reasonably chilled out about it... cos really there is nothing that anyone can do (no that it makes the wait and the concerns any easier) - i went through it for almost 8 months...

the best thing i ever did was buy a doppler online... everytime i got really anxious (after 11 weeks) i would get out the doppler and i could find his hb and i would be able to calm down again knowing he was still ok. :)


----------



## Kelly9

You can buy dopplers? How much did you pay? I have a stethoscope and was wondering if at some point I would be able to hear my future babies heart beat that way.

My temps get lower if AF is coming thats why I am assuming she is on her way although it technically should be a little early to tell from that right now as AF shows on 15 or 16dpo for me.


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> im going to make an appointment with my gp as i am getting cramps low down now and also tmi sorry but keep getting wetness and although it is clear it is not discharge it is water so im hoping my gp will see me tomorrow

It's never a tmi on here lol. I think that's a good idea to call. Just to check everything out and if nothing else to put your mind at ease.

I'm getting so anxious about testing. Its starting to drive me CRAZY!!! Plus I just have a feeling. I may be wrong tho.

Well the man and I are gonna spend some well needed time together so I'm calling it a nite girls. I'll check in tmw.


----------



## beccamatty

Kelly9 said:


> You can buy dopplers? How much did you pay? I have a stethoscope and was wondering if at some point I would be able to hear my future babies heart beat that way.
> 
> My temps get lower if AF is coming thats why I am assuming she is on her way although it technically should be a little early to tell from that right now as AF shows on 15 or 16dpo for me.

Yea Kelly, i cant remember where i got mine from but i do know iT was online, but it was around $100AU. The best thing i ever did!!!! You can buy at my local stores another contraption to hear the babys heatbeat but its not the same as mine and it only works from much later on like 25 weeks or so... i think its probably like a stethascope type design, just to magnify the sound from the tummy, where as the one i have is an ultrasound type one, you use jelly on your tummy like the ones the doctors use...


----------



## carriecinaz

Kelly - I'm sorry that af is about to show, but just think about your appointment to cheer you up...Also, I have a friend that rented a doppler for about $30/month she said it was the best thing to keep her mind at ease.

dmn - I would def see the dr. I'm sure it's nothing but go if it will ease your worries.

becca - That makes me feel better you had spotting, it is nerve wracking but I have heard so many women now say it happened to them so I'm not worried. If baby isn't very active I will probably rent a doppler. We'll see how paranoid I get, lol

westbrja - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Just so you don't get sad if you test really early, I tested at 14dpo and it was a BFN. I didn't test again till 18dpo and that's when I got my bfp. I was using the ic's though, not the frer's.


----------



## Kelly9

I will more then likely get one once I manage to get pregnant. Just for fun and sanity sake.

I am having cramping in my left ovary area and have been for a couple of hours now. I hope they aren't AF cramps I don't normally get them this early and don't want to start getting them early.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone hope you are well 

dmn hope you and bump are fine :hugs:

kelly fingers crossed :witch: stays away

ginger and grumpy huge congrats!!!

sunshine and mrs n how are you guys getting on?

i have had a bit of a break from the site...not intentionally but dh had the week off so we had a lovely week together...went on a few day trips to the seaside and places and was lovely think im 1 or 2 dpo but think im out this month as dtd on cd 7 and 10 but we had fun doing it :)


----------



## dmn1156

Hello to all you lovely ladies well my gp saw me nice and early this morning 8.50 he was really lovely about things and had a feel around my stomach and tried to listen for a heartbeat which he could not find but it is too early to hear anything by stethescope anyway to be on the safe side he has booked me an early scan for tomorrow at 11am so i am anxiously waiting for tomorrow to come at one part im really excited that il see my baby and hope all is well but quite scary too as i dont know what to expect or what they will find 

How is everyone today


----------



## gumb69

that's great news you have an early scan tomorrow, hopefully that will put your mind at ease.x


----------



## dmn1156

i hope so gumb im going alone too so even more nerve racking lol


----------



## gumb69

don't worry, everything will be fine xx you will see your sticky bean heartbeat and all will be fine x


----------



## dmn1156

then il relax and enjoy as i have read somewhere if you see a good strong heartbeat at 8 weeks that it reduces the percentage of miscarriage dont know how true that is


----------



## gumb69

yep, every week you progress, your chances are dramatically reduced of miscarrying. 

BUT we won't worry about that for you, cos we are going to have loads of PMA !! Your baby will stick and in 7 months time you will have your beautiful bouncing baby xxx


----------



## dmn1156

cant wait how you doing today


----------



## gumb69

not too bad today. on cd 2!! follow up appointment with fs on friday so will find out what our chances are of conceiving with current meds and my general charting info. i think even if he says we have a good chance i'll still go for my IVF appointment, which should be in next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## dmn1156

well i hope it all goes well for you hopefully you will conceive really soon


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: In that dreaded 2ww again. :dohh:

Dmn...good luck with your scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

welcome back and thank you chris


----------



## westbrja

Morning ladies,

Well I set the alarm for 630am to take my temp and the stupid battery was dead in my brand new thermometer. Ugh!

So I read somewhere that blood tests can show 8-10 dpo while urine 10-14 dpo. Is this true? Tmw is my 1st test day. We shall see....


----------



## Kelly9

Your scan will go well DMN relax and enjoy it. 

I think I know why my temps are so low.... the house when I wake up is like 17 degrees cause we're getting down to -4 in the evenings now so its much colder in the house which could be affecting them. My temps went up this morning but I was still feeling quite cold. Only 3 more days to go. I guess I'd better get back to studying for midterm I am writing it in a few hours!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies! 

dmn so glad you got your appt and get your scan tom you must update us asap! So glad your spotting stopped, but then I knew it would!
:hugs:

carrie so glad your doing well with the pg. LOL Hopefully it continues and you don't get m/s!

Gumb so sorry that nasty ol biotch got you!

Wannabe totally understand your break, I usually don't come on the weekends.

Kelly so excited for your appt this week!!! :hugs:

Me I am good trying to recup from my crazy weekend. I'm not going to go into it all here if your interested look in my journal, but lets just say that I am so glad that it's over. LOL

Getting some Bd'n in so we can catch that eggy!:hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. Hope everyone is doing good today....
Kelly - I hope AF stays away....
DMN - so happy you got in to see the dr and that the spotting stopped. So you are going to have to let us know how your scan goes ASAP...
Welcome back Chris, I hope this is your :bfp: month!!
Wow I read sooo many pages I cant remember them all..... I hope everones hanging in there...

me well I had a weekend full of manual labor.. Seeing that the DH needs surgery on his back he cant do anything.. So I had friends cut down a tree on the side of the driveway that was making a mess out of our trucks and then my father and his OH came over and helped me cut, split and stack all of the wood logs to dry up for next year.. So that was alot of bending over and lifting but I tried to be careful... Not sure how careful I was... 

Yesterday CD10 I went to the loo and saw some light pink spotting... uugh.. Not sure what's going on but I saw it a little this morning too but only when I wiped.. Not sure if implantation bleed is for two days or if its just for one... I wasnt sure if we caught the eggy this month because we only had one good day of :sex: before I O'd.. Im also wondering if I over did the "man" chores that I had to do... Also had to cut the lawn and burn brush on top of my "girly" chores vaccuuming and cleaning.. uugh Im tired, back to work on Monday but half my day is over here already Thank God!!! Ekkk.. Tell me what yyou think of the spotting... I spotted last month after CD12 but it was brown until AF showed... Did any of you prego girls get spotting? and if you did what CD?????

Oh and might I add... I forgot to temp this morning, too... What the heck!

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

it is at 11 am tomorrow so as soon as i get back i will let you all know how it went he is only doing a scan as the cramping is quite low down and although he said he is sure everything is fine it is a preacaution how is everyone


----------



## dmn1156

melsue i didn't get any spotting but then lots do and it is usually pink i did get spotting the other day tho lol but i dont think that counts but your chart looks good so il keep my fxd


----------



## Kelly9

Well ladies midterm is done and I am home, and it went GREAT! I am hoping for over a 90 or anywhere near it really. I feel really good about it. I am in such a better mood right now, things are working out for once, got my bulbs to plant for the fall today, really enjoying my hooping excersies and am finally feeling more hopeful about my appointment on thursday. Waiting for the nurse there to call me back about a question but thats about all. 

Boobies hurt and still cramping and bowel movements have been hard (tmi I know) but normally they are softer at this point in my cycle. It could be my eating though so who knows. I am going to relax for the rest of the day as I feel I deserve it.

ALso I believe carriecinaz had spotting right before her BFP melsue so ask her otherwise I don't know what to tell you I Have never had spotting except the day before AF.


----------



## Csunshine013

YEAH midterm over!!!!!

Just relax you deserve it for the rest of today anyway. LOL

What bulbs did you get to plant? I am getting more tulips and maybe some gladiola's LOL


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Kelly on the midterm. Boy I know that feeling.

We just left dance for my dtr and on our way to soccer now for both of the kids. School starts back for me next week and I swear we will be living in our car. Good thing we went with a luxury car this time lol.


----------



## Kelly9

I HATE gladiolas! hahahaha. I have one kind of tulip called eternal flame, not sure why I ordered it though cause I am not that into tulips either. I have mostly lillies and asiatic lillies. I have some poets daffodils and some snow drops I am pretty sure the rest are lillies! You can tell what I like hey!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Well I think my temping this month is going to suck. Another morning I had to take my temp at a different time as usual as I woke up an hour before I was supposed to temp because I had to go to the bathroom really bad. I hate my body sometimes. Don't know why it can't wait that extra hour!

dmn: anxious to hear about your scan!

Kelly: Glad to hear about your midterm! 

Sorry my brain is rubbish tonight, first day back at work in 3 months so having trouble keeping track of everything! 

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## carriecinaz

Kelly - Yay for midterm being over! :happydance:

Melsue - I didn't get spotting until my period was due. As a matter of fact, I told everyone on here that af got me!!! So I didn't have the spotting until 17dpo, but yours could be implantation spotting, keeping my fingers xd for you!

I broke down today and got an early scan. I'm so glad I did because peanut is right on track :thumbup: I am only 5w2d so it was too early to see the pole or heartbeat but the Dr. said "It's a very good looking sack." lol Peanut is situated in the right spot so no threat of ectopic and my hcg count is at 3661 which is right in the middle of the range for 5 weeks. DH and I are so happy and relieved. Next scan is less than 2 weeks and we'll see the heartbeat if everything progresses as it should. I had a good feeling about everything but it's nice to have some reassurance.

Well, I am absolutely exhausted so I'm off to bed. I hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news carrie!
I am relieved the midterm is over now to focus on my next one on wednesday! haha, this one is practical though and will be easier and require less prep time.

Boobies still hurt but I think this is normal for a few days before AF. Cramping is still present. and I am soooooo tired.... I just spilled like a liter of rootbeer on my carpet to, life sure isn't easy sometimes, what a mess! Good thing the carpet is crap.


----------



## beccamatty

hey carrie, i was reading another post that you made and i was just wondering, did you have the pap before your bleeding started??? i do know that manipulation small or big of the cervix can cause spotting during pregnancy as during pregnancy there are more blood vessels around the cervix... just a thought, it seemed to me that when ever i bled it got worse after an internal ultrasound and also hubby and I bd.

i hope this helps, it was just a thought.... congrats on the good scan, i go to see my ob next tuesday afternoon so i hope he will book me in for an early scan :)


----------



## dmn1156

i am leaving to go for my scan in a little while i have got my PMA back today so im nervous but also excited hope your all well today il post as soon as i get back


----------



## Melsue129

DMN cant wait for you to come back.....:hugs:
Carrie so happy you set your mind at ease.... Thanks for the info on when you were spotting...
Kelly - excited for your appt... :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is doing good today...

Me well yesterday I forgot to temp and this morning I got up and it was sky high.. :wohoo: lets hope it will stay that way - Im at 12 DPO...


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies im back they kept me waiting for a full hour with a full bladder was not amused but i saw a heartbaet all was well the bleed was from the placenta settling in a bit more the cramps are because beany is sitting on a nerve and bladder lol anyway here is a pic i got



Thank you to all you lovely ladies for the support and reassurances :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Morning Gals,

Dmn - Good luck at your appt today.

Carrie - Glad to hear your scan went well. It's always nice to have that reassurance. :flower:

Kelly - Hope the doc give you good news at your appt. :thumbup:

Melsue - I'm still holding out for that one nite of BD. I know that was your night. :winkwink:

Me - Well I'm feeling pretty shitty today. If anyone has any extra PMA could you please send it my way. I took a FRER this AM and got a :bfn:
I don't know if it's still to early or if it's a true result, but I'm also started feeling a little bloated this morning. My thermometer battery is low and I forgot to get a new one so I can't get an accurate temp either. I did temp today though. What do you guys think about the few temps I have done? It seems as if everything is going to crap right now. Maybe I'm just having a poor me moment. I know this is my first month TTC and some of you gals have been trying for much longer, but the feeling of a :bfn: is the same at month 1 or month 11. I have another test that I'm gonna take in a few days, but I'll be shocked if it happens this month. Can anyone help cheer me up?

Good luck to the rest of you gals and tons of :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Westbrja i have lots of PMA today so sending lots your way hope it helps :hugs: :dust:


----------



## carriecinaz

DMN - YAY!!! I'm so happy for you that your little bean is doing well =)

westbrj - I'm sorry about your bfn. I know it's hard. The best I can say is wait a couple more days and test again. Just know that if it doesn't happen this month, you'll have a brand new shot it at very shortly!


----------



## dmn1156

West your temps are still ok it will happen for honest when you start temping it will all make sense but you need to take temps with same thermometer and roughly the same time i did not get a BFP till 13dpo so hope that helps


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> Hi ladies im back they kept me waiting for a full hour with a full bladder was not amused but i saw a heartbaet all was well the bleed was from the placenta settling in a bit more the cramps are because beany is sitting on a nerve and bladder lol anyway here is a pic i got
> 
> View attachment 37759
> 
> 
> Thank you to all you lovely ladies for the support and reassurances :hugs:

:hugs: to you and the little bean. Glad all is well with you both!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you carrie so relieved they gave me my next scan date too 19th october and said that the chance of miscarriage now are like 3% so i was pleased about that


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Carrie for an early scan and all good!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
dmn for a u/s and look how wonderful little one looks!

Kelly I am going to get a few different ones as DH has a bunch of other flowers in my bed and I hate them. LOL

westbra don't worry about the temp it will come good luck and fxd looks like you bd'd at the right times just give it time. I know easier said than done. I have now been waiting for a healthy 9 months for over a year now. I can get pg just staying that way is my problem. :hugs:

Melsue your temp looks great when are you going to test?????

Meldmac don't worry about temping at the same time the first month it may take two as it did for me. You will get into the habit eventually. :hugs:

Me well nothing new to report didn't bd last night as I was exhausted so it was leftovers and ran to volleyball and then baths and bed. LOL Maybe tonight will be more productive as DH is out of town working and will be getting home late.


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Csunshine was so relieved it took her ages to tell me anything but then turned the screen andsaid look all is fine

Maybe when you get pg next you should do nothing for 12 weeks lol


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi: How are we all today?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi chris nice temps so far gl this cycle


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Thank you Csunshine was so relieved it took her ages to tell me anything but then turned the screen andsaid look all is fine
> 
> Maybe when you get pg next you should do nothing for 12 weeks lol

Yeah my boss would love that. LMAO

I have to sit at my desk all day Monday through Friday and then I have a family already that requires me to do laundry, but I make DH carry it to the basement and back up as well. I have bathrooms and kitchen and bedrooms that need to be cleaned. I only wish Dr would put me on bedrest so then I could just stay home and play on BNB all day long. LMAO 

Hey Chris how are you today?


----------



## Chris77

I'm well thanks. Boobs are really sore today. Keeping fx'd!


----------



## dmn1156

same here i have all the housework to do it is never easy is it lol


----------



## Chris77

Housework??! What's that?! :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I am the same way I do most of the cleaning, speaking of which the living room needs a tidy it's a mess. 13dpo today only 2 more days! What will I do with myself. DH and I Had our BD last night and now its no more till after the appointments on thursday.


----------



## dmn1156

hope your appointment goes really well kelly are you going to test or you just waiting this month


----------



## Kelly9

I am going to test thursday this month if AF hasn't shown or started spotting just in case cause they do an internal ultrasound.


----------



## dmn1156

well il keep everything crossed for you that all your wishes come true xx


----------



## Chris77

Kelly good luck with everything!!


----------



## SDBL23

I tried to read back through everything, there is like a million pages! I cant do it:nope: I've been gone about a week? 

Super excited to see all those BFP'S. I think that we should start our very own pregnancy thread with just the ladies that are coming from here so we can stay in touch with all their progress! 

Good luck to those who are still waiting to test and those gearing up for this cycle's try. I'm about 7 weeks out from my yearly, which will put us at one year of trying. We're going to try really hard this month and see what doc says next time if it's a no go. AF showed her disgusting face the 14th. I'm now CD9. roughly nine or ten days till possible ovulation. We'll see how it goes!:shrug:


----------



## gumb69

dmn - i was thinking about you all day. i'm delighted your scan went well. hope you feel more relaxed now

sunshine- i agree you should be put on bed rest the next time. do you want me to write you a letter, maybe we could do some fake headed note paper

sdbl - fingers crossed this is your cycle

westbrija- sorry xx 

chris - hope the nips stay sore .keep the symptoms coming. is that usual for you. 

kelly9 - so only a few more sleeps till you can test. Any idea what they will do at your IUI appointment. I had a scan before and they said to me if you are pregnant it won't affect anything. so you should be ok. i think they only panic if they are going to do a smear test and they test you before hand just in case xx


----------



## Melsue129

DMN - Yay!!! so glad it went well, love the baby pic!!! So cool!!

Welcome Back SDBL!!! I know I missed a day and had to read back 5 pages... lol

Chris - fx'd for you!!! :hugs:

Gumb how are you doing???

Csunshine - I tested this morning using a Dollar store test - cheapie - and :bfn: but I could swear I saw a line -think it was an evap though.. I should of taken the test apart to look on the inside... lol... I was looking thru the test gallery on BNB and alot of girls do that, didnt know I could.... Not sure if I want to use one of the digi's that I have just yet, I belive Im 12 DPO wondering if its too soon... :cry:

Im feeling little crampies today and TMI alert - have tan-ish discharge not sure if that is a mix of brown and clear but looks tan to me.. I only spotted pink for two days and that was it...:confused:

Hello to all of you ladies I might have forgotten....


----------



## dmn1156

thank you melsue & gumb i posted a pic too i was sooo nervous this morning but thank you all for thinking of me


----------



## carriecinaz

Melsue, I would test again tomorrow with a frer!!!!


----------



## gumb69

MELSUE - OMG!!!! test NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok well maybe hold your pee for a few hours first XX

i'm doing ok thanks. fs appointment on friday so only 3 more sleeps to go to find out if we are to keep going the way we are on try IVF!!

i'm suprised at how well i took it that AF Arrived this month. i think i just knew it was gonna be a BFP
i'm hopeful that one of you will get a BFP this month.xx


----------



## westbrja

Ok for you gals on fertility treatments

This may be a silly question but I'm completely clueless since I haven't had to venture down that road yet. What do the treatments do for you? Do they help with ovulation? Sorry to sound like a total idiot. I just want to have somewhat of an idea on what I'm wishing you luck on lol. Do the treatments increase your risks of multiple births or are these not those kinds of treatments? :shrug:


----------



## impatient

I'm in my very first TWW! THis is going to drive me crazy:wacko:!! It's exciting and nerve racking all at once. I think I'm driving you know who crazy too!!!


----------



## gumb69

westbrja said:


> Ok for you gals on fertility treatments
> 
> This may be a silly question but I'm completely clueless since I haven't had to venture down that road yet. What do the treatments do for you? Do they help with ovulation? Sorry to sound like a total idiot. I just want to have somewhat of an idea on what I'm wishing you luck on lol. Do the treatments increase your risks of multiple births or are these not those kinds of treatments? :shrug:

ask away, and you don't sound like a total idiot :hugs: 
ok so i'm missing an ovary and fallopian tube. i ovulate but i don't produce enough Estrogen during ovulation. So my follies are nice and big and the size they should be just before you pop an egg out, by estrogen levels are way too low. so i take stuff on cd 3 which is today for me. i take femera which tricks my body into suppressing hormones and helps to increase my estrogen. i've a bit of trouble producing ewcm due to the low estrogen,but the femera also dries it up, so i take ammoxycillin (antibiotics 3xdaily) on days 12-17.to help with the cm. then after i ovulate i inject with pregnynl (hcg) 3,5,7,9 days post ovulation. I also have low progesterone, so these injections will increase my progesterone so that if i do get pregnant implantationwill occur and i'll get far enough to get a positive pg test then i start on cyclogest pressaries(progesterone supplements). i take LDN every night its to produce endorphins and balance other hormones.also loads of vits but wont' bore you any longer
so in a nutshell each womans fertility treatment is unique based on age, health and all important hormones and missing organs. i'm at an increased risk of multiple births due to all the meds. i would love a multiple birth as the chance of ever getting pregnant again would be a miracle. then again getting pregnant in the first place is a miracle.
phew i've gone on, i bet you wished you had never asked.x


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Ok for you gals on fertility treatments
> 
> This may be a silly question but I'm completely clueless since I haven't had to venture down that road yet. What do the treatments do for you? Do they help with ovulation? Sorry to sound like a total idiot. I just want to have somewhat of an idea on what I'm wishing you luck on lol. Do the treatments increase your risks of multiple births or are these not those kinds of treatments? :shrug:
> 
> ask away, and you don't sound like a total idiot :hugs:
> ok so i'm missing an ovary and fallopian tube. i ovulate but i don't produce enough Estrogen during ovulation. So my follies are nice and big and the size they should be just before you pop an egg out, by estrogen levels are way too low. so i take stuff on cd 3 which is today for me. i take femera which tricks my body into suppressing hormones and helps to increase my estrogen. i've a bit of trouble producing ewcm due to the low estrogen,but the femera also dries it up, so i take ammoxycillin (antibiotics 3xdaily) on days 12-17.to help with the cm. then after i ovulate i inject with pregnynl (hcg) 3,5,7,9 days post ovulation. I also have low progesterone, so these injections will increase my progesterone so that if i do get pregnant implantationwill occur and i'll get far enough to get a positive pg test then i start on cyclogest pressaries(progesterone supplements). i take LDN every night its to produce endorphins and balance other hormones.also loads of vits but wont' bore you any longer
> so in a nutshell each womans fertility treatment is unique based on age, health and all important hormones and missing organs. i'm at an increased risk of multiple births due to all the meds. i would love a multiple birth as the chance of ever getting pregnant again would be a miracle. then again getting pregnant in the first place is a miracle.
> phew i've gone on, i bet you wished you had never asked.xClick to expand...

And I'm crying about not getting a :bfp: my first month and I have already have two beautiful children. It really puts things into perspective and makes me think it could always be worse. No I'm not sorry I asked, actually it's very informative and thank you for sharing. I really hope things go well for you and you are able to have a happy healthy pregnancy and :baby:


Impatient - Welcome and good luck ttc. Lots of :dust: to you for a :bfp:. I think we've all driven our SO's crazy at some point in time or another. :haha:


----------



## gumb69

regardless of whether you have 2 or 20 children, the desire to have another baby is the same as someone that doesn't have a child. xx
here's hoping you get your BFP very soon xx nobody deserves the agony of ttc. not even your own worst enemy. 

impatient - best of luck and keep us updated with any symptom, we love to ss.


----------



## Kelly9

Westbrja I am going in for an IVF and IUI consulation, IUI is intrauterine insemination. I will take clomid for 5 days to increase the amount of eggies I get in one month then will have a trigger shot to make me O then DH will give a sample of sperm which will be washed which means the good sperm are separated from the bad sperm then all the good ones are place into my uterus as close to the fallopian tubes as possible. There is a chance for multiples but it's not as high as the chances with IVF. IVF is the one where they fertilize the eggs outside in a dish then place them back into the uterus where you hope some will stick. I am not sure which treatment I will be doing yet will know by thursday though.

I am feeling quite nauseous about the appointment now, keep going between excited to scared and worried. I don't think I have ever had mood swings like this before.

Gumb I know they do an abdominal ultrasound and a transvaginal one. So it should be ok, I just want to be careful. I have no hopes of being PG right now so its more as a precaution.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Westbrja I am going in for an IVF and IUI consulation, IUI is intrauterine insemination. I will take clomid for 5 days to increase the amount of eggies I get in one month then will have a trigger shot to make me O then DH will give a sample of sperm which will be washed which means the good sperm are separated from the bad sperm then all the good ones are place into my uterus as close to the fallopian tubes as possible. There is a chance for multiples but it's not as high as the chances with IVF. IVF is the one where they fertilize the eggs outside in a dish then place them back into the uterus where you hope some will stick. I am not sure which treatment I will be doing yet will know by thursday though.
> 
> I am feeling quite nauseous about the appointment now, keep going between excited to scared and worried. I don't think I have ever had mood swings like this before.
> 
> Gumb I know they do an abdominal ultrasound and a transvaginal one. So it should be ok, I just want to be careful. I have no hopes of being PG right now so its more as a precaution.

Thanks for all the info. I'm glad you girls are so open and willing to share such a personal part of your life. Best of luck to you also. We will all be thinking of you and Gumb. :hug:


----------



## gumb69

this what i love about this site, we can be so honest and open and nobody judges. everyone is a great support. x


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi ladies! Can i come and join your tww thread?

I'm on my second cycle of clomid and i think i've ov'd so now i'm in the tww! 
I've been reading some of the thread and congratuations to all you ladies that have got your BFP's! I hope the baby dust rubs off on me too!

I only have a short LP so my test day is in 7 days so its not actually 2 weeks for me!


----------



## westbrja

Welcome Millie, wow only a 7 day wait how lucky are you? I wouldn't want to have to go through all the extra treatments though. Good luck and sending you some :dust:
Keep us posted as we love to see :bfp: pics!


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine- i agree you should be put on bed rest the next time. do you want me to write you a letter, maybe we could do some fake headed note paper

Would you please!!!! I could use the time off and would make everybody baby blankets while I laid around. LOL I don't think my insurance company would like it though. They would have to pay me short or long term disability. 

Welcome new Mini!

Kelly hope your not so nervous on Thursday I can just see it. You go to say hi and urp all over the Doctor. LMAO 

Just wanted to say thanks for sharing as I didn't have a clue either. Wow it sure takes a lot to get your BFP! So here's some dust and loads of PMA!

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!!

Yellow for sunshine! and smiley faces!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beaney

Hi again everyone, and welcome all newbies! :hi:

Wow, so much to read! Dmn - so pleased the scan went well. Carriecinaz, also really pleased you got your early scan and that everything's fine. Melsue, it's looking great for you - can't wait to see the result of your next test! :happydance:

Thanks for the info about fertility treatments. If AF arrives for me this month (which I think she will), then I'm off to the GP. Hoping to get the CD21 test to see what my progesterone levels are as i have a short luteal phase. And also hoping for a referral to specialist in case i need medication of some sort. But i'm not very clued up on all this at all! (as you can probably tell!)

As for this cycle, my temps are consistently low, like only 0.2 above the pre-Ov phase. Don't even know if I Ov'd at all really. Been so busy at work that the BD'ing hasn't been often enough either to catch any possible eggy.... :dohh: No symptoms except achy @@'s, but my last two AFs have started like that too. And next Thursday was my due date.... need all the possible PMA and good luck that I get a miracle BFP before then!! 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow I am so tired... been doing my hoop dance exercises and what a sweat I got going! 

So my friend that got knocked up just had her baby I felt weird after reading it on facebook. More so though cause she has been such a crummy friend and didn't even send me a personal message saying she had it. Although she could still be in hospital so I will wait a bit longer. I am just disappointed at how she has been treating me. Hopefully she'll wake up now and get her ass in gear.


----------



## beaney

Sorry to hear that Kelly. It is weird when you read about someone else's baby on facebook, it must be even stranger with way she's been towards you. All the best for your appointment on Thurs! I hope whatever method gets used is successful straight away!


----------



## Kelly9

So I was also chatting to the MIL today (forgot to mention it in the other post) and I know she told DH and I that she would donate to the IVF cause if we had to go that route but on the phone it sounded like she wanted to cover an entire cycle for us cost wise! I mean I would be so thankful but I just can't imagine taking that much money from her and she doesn't want us to pay it back! Even more decisions to make in the near future!


----------



## dmn1156

aww kelly that is so nice of them tho they obviously think a lot of you 

I know how you feel with your friend i went to my scan alone as OH had to get DS from nursery and was going to take my friend but she is acting like such an ass about my pregnancy it is like she rather i wasn't pregnant as it is going to take the place of her baby which is not the case at all but that just makes it all the worse sometimes


----------



## Melsue129

Wow thanks girls.... Now you all have to yell at me because I was thinking about this mornings test all day and looked up pics online of other dollar store tests.... So I went to walmart and bought 3 FRER tests.. Came back here and looked in the bathroom trash (and this is the part you have to yell at me for) and pulled out this mornings test, I now see a faint line and I know its waaaaaaayyy after the time limit, so Im not trying to get my hopes up... I actually took the test in a rush this morning and looked at it at 3 minutes, 5 minutes and 7 minutes and thought it was a evap because I could see something but it wasnt colored..... Now I pulled it out of the trash popped off the cover and it was a pink line... EEeeekkkkk...


----------



## SDBL23

Melsue!! Are you going to test again? Huh HUh!!????


----------



## westbrja

Yeah melsue!!! Are u gonna test??? We are waiting....hurry up!!! Lol!!! Don't you gotta pee?


----------



## shawnie

Pee pee pee LMAO don't you hear the water faucet running? Does it feel like you might have to go weee wee? LMAO


----------



## Kelly9

I say test again and this time watch it like a hawk. I am testing tomorrow morning with FMU if I remember, I figure it's going to be a BFN thursday or wednesday so why not get it over with. Then we can find out about our treatments an such on thursday.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies

melsue and kelly good luck with testing :)

dmn wow you little bean looks great!!!

hope everyone is doing well sorry if i missed any big news but running late so skipped a few pages

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all 

Melsue fxd for you hope it is a BFP horry up and test were waiting lol

Wannabeamom thank you a huge relief did not expect to see much so i was pleased 

Kelly good luck testing today fxd for you too


----------



## Chris77

Melsue - r u going to test again? Good luck! :dust: Not to rain on your parade but the same thing happened to me a few months back. It was an equate test and after the time limit it showed up positive. I was so excited and then had my hopes dashed. I really, really hope this doesn't happen to you hun. All the luck in the world!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Melsue129

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I tested again this morning.... FRER.... 

and

:bfp:

I couldnt get on again last night because of DH - he wanted some time with me and hates it when I sit on the computer all night.... Eekkkk... Ive been shaking all morning.....

DH had to get up with me for a dr appts for his back and I went into the bedroom to tell him I was done in the bathroom so he could get up and get ready.... I said Honey, how do you feel about an early birthday present?! and he was like Huh, what? I showed him the test and he's like I can only see one line - I had to turn on the light I said do you see that line - pointing to it... He was like Wow, Your pregnant!!! Cool!! :rofl:

Might I add this line popped up in about 1 minute after I peed on the stick!!! I have taken so many FRER tests and saw so many of the crystal white blank screen that I knew right away it was going to say :bfp: OMG OMG OMG.... Im still freaking out... Im scared of chemical pregnancies.... How long do those last...??? Should I take a test every other day just to check out the line?? to see if it gets darker.. Does the line get darker with chemical pregnancies?? Im trying not to be too excited but Ive never been prego before so it just feels crazy... Ive been getting crampies and the spotting stopped... AF should be due around the 30th or the 1st of Oct.... Im 13 DPO... wow... still cant believe it...
 



Attached Files:







sshh1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Chris77

OMG!! This is friggin FANTASTIC!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Chris and this was soooo the month I thought it wasnt going to happen.... So I wasnt stressing at all....

I wonder how Kelly's doing - Kelly where are you??? Did you test????


----------



## Chris77

It always happens when you least expect it.


----------



## dmn1156

congrats melsue so happy for you


----------



## MomtoSpike

Ahhh found it! 

Yayayayayayay - SO happy for you! :happydance: Love ya bunches!!


----------



## Melsue129

Okay girls, Im a little paranoid it could be a chemical - should I wait on the new baby ticker or should I do it now???? Hmmmm......


----------



## dmn1156

well no reason for it to be a chemical and hopefully your little bean will grow just fine it is a pretty good positive


----------



## dmn1156

i got my BFP at 13dpo i went and got my ticker the same day lol


----------



## Melsue129

Ooookay, I'll have to create one today on the sneak at work..... LOL... Thanks, DMN and everyone else for all of the PMA thru the last 6 months.... :cloud9:


----------



## dmn1156

aww your welcome we have all been there for each other the wonderful thing about this sight


----------



## Chris77

Well, if it were me, the first thing I would do (after telling DH) is hop right on to BnB and get myself a ticker. :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Melsue!! OMG how many BFP's does that make for this month? How awesome is that? Let the record reflect Melsue that I called this conception on that one nite of BD'ing, lol. I had faith in it. I'm so happy for you cuz I know you weren't really expecting a BFP. 

Anyway congrats to all the ladies this month and good luck to those still waiting. My temps have been extremely low, but so has the battery in my thermometer so I don't know. AF should be here in a few days so we'll see what happens. I don't think I'm even gonna waste a test. Check in later girls.


----------



## Melsue129

:rofl: Westbrja - I know you hung in there and told me this was my month... Thank you sooooo much for being great support!!! I dont know what I would of done without this site and you beautiful gals!!!

Your temps may be low because AF is going to show... If you look at my chart from last month my temps took a dive at the end of the month because the :witch: showed her ugly face.... The shows not over until the :witch: shows though, plus you havent had a full month of temping yet so next month will be easier for you to tell whats going on in y our body.... fx'd crossed for you... :hugs: and :dust: to all my girls!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ugh...i wish for the life of me that I could just forget about the 2ww....even for just a day!! It's on my mind constantly....well am I or aren't I? Going over my chart with a fine tooth comb....comparing it to other ovulatory and pregnancy charts....which is crazy b/c there's no rhyme or reason to any of it. :dohh: I HATE this part!! :hissy: 

Dh wants to know why I'm in bed at 8:00 pm these last couple of nights.....the earlier I get to bed....the quicker my next dpo will start. :rofl: :rofl: Never felt so refreshed each morning in all my life. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

chris your temps are looking good so you never know this could be your month


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

SWEET MELSUE!!! CONGRATS


----------



## carriecinaz

Melsue Congagratulations on your :bfp:!!!

I'm so happy for you! :wohoo:

As for the ticker, I did that right away, lol. There is no need for you to not enjoy being pregnant. Yes you will worry so much but try to enjoy it too!


----------



## wannabeamom

yay congrats melsue!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so had a slight temp rise today so hopefully I O'd yesterday or today. I did get some scroggin in last night. OMG we were having so much fun that we broke our new bed. LMAO We also moved out from the wall about 6 inches. LOL Now it's just the temp and wait game. I will continue to bd ever other day until it's confirmed. Hope you all are doing well!

Melsue make a ticker!:thumbup: enjoy!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ breaking the bed. DH and I broke the futon. :blush: :rofl:

Good luck in the 2ww!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Melsue129

:rofl: Csunshine - you are a vixen!! Go Girl!!! :wohoo: I hope you caught that eggy!!!!

Chris hang in there!!! How many DPO are you now? Try to stay busy.... I think not worring so much this month helped me out tremendously.... :hugs:


----------



## kevbaby27

2 DPO and I am going crazy!!! Someone help me! x


----------



## Chris77

Melsue - only 4dpo...got a LOOOONG way to go!! My boobs are absolutely KILLING ME - they always hurt after O but I don't remember them hurting like this...I don't even need to prod them to know if they're sore. They hurt when I walk. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

kevbaby27 said:


> 2 DPO and I am going crazy!!! Someone help me! x

I'm right there with ya babe! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Chris my boobies were sore aroung DPO4 - which I thought was unusual because I never have sore boobies.. but my nipples were soooo sensitive and boobies were tender around then.... Hmmmm... Maybe this is your month!!!


----------



## Chris77

I hope so...I really do. Part of me thinks it is but then another part of me thinks it's way too good to be true and I'm not. :dohh: Boobs are always sore after O and until AF arrives but this soreness seems a bit more...extreme than usual. But who knows.
It would be really something though as this is the first time in about 2 years + that I've had a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Melsue129

I hope so for you too!!! Your chart looks good and it looks like you :sex: at the right time!!! Fx'd and lots of :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Dumb question......but don't all charts look good in the beginning? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

HAHAHA - yup!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

they do lol but it the rises you want and a dip here and there your chart looks good so far chris 

Melsue love the ticker


----------



## carriecinaz

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so had a slight temp rise today so hopefully I O'd yesterday or today. I did get some scroggin in last night. OMG we were having so much fun that we broke our new bed. LMAO We also moved out from the wall about 6 inches. LOL Now it's just the temp and wait game. I will continue to bd ever other day until it's confirmed. Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> Melsue make a ticker!:thumbup: enjoy!

:rofl: LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ugh...I can't wait to get out of work today!!!! Well every day really.... :rofl:


----------



## silarose28

Hi

Can I join you in the tww club!!

I'm 3 dpo and going crazy already. Waas really crabby in work but thought to myself my behaviour is justified as I might be preggers! Ha ha! Really trying not to get my hopes up but I can't help it and symptom spot like mad immediately! Have had to hide my pee sticks to stop me wasting money so early on! Honestly this tww does my head in!!!!

Good luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## dmn1156

welcome silarose 

Csunshine great you had fun shame about your new bed tho LMAO


----------



## shawnie

sunshine LMAO your poor new bed couldn't handle it LMAO How cute! I am in a silly mood today, after reading that all I could think about is picturing being in the store asking the sales person if you could do a stress test on the bed and be like jumping all over it from every which way seeing if it can handle some rough housing LOL


----------



## gumb69

Melsue - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXX BRILLIANT NEWS XXX


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie - Hilarious :rofl:

Thank you so much Gumb69 - I hope my lil beanie sticks and stays put!!

My DH just called me and he was trying to figure out when we conceived and it was on our 1st anniversary!! How cool is that... :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Thats lovely melsue


----------



## Chris77

Welcome silarose! :hi:


----------



## silarose28

Congratualtions Melsue!!!:happydance::happydance:

Hope the rest of us get lucky this month too!!

:dust:


----------



## westbrja

OMG!! I'm still laughin from some of these posts today. You guys are hilarious. And yes all charts do look good at first until your temp plummets to the bottom of Mt. Everest like mine did today. I'm sure that biatch will be makin a stop here soon.

Anyway, Melsue I love the ticker, soooo sweet.

Chris the ta-ta's might be tryin to tell you something.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Silarose!! This is the thread where we all try to save eachothers sanity!!!! It worked for me, I hope it works for you!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations Melsue!

Well i'm not feeling anything yet! Just bloated but that may be due to the fact that i've just eaten a KFC! Lol!


----------



## silarose28

Ha ha Milliemoo!! I also have that bloated symtom - possibly going to have a jaffa baby after all the jaffa cakes I ate tonight!

My boobs aren't sore this month (well they are a bit but not nearly as much as usual!). Might be due to the progesterone suppositories I am using xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Milliemoo - Funny!!!!! :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

well im totally bloated look 5 mths pregnant already not good lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies so excited have had a huge amount of EWCM all day long so best get busy again tonight. LOL I will have to reinforce the frame today when I get home from work so when we dtd it won't break. LMAO:blush:


----------



## dmn1156

lol Csunshine a good solid piece of wood should do it lol good luck this cycle fxd for you


----------



## Csunshine013

I might just take him in one of the other bedrooms downstairs for a quick little rondeavous LMAO then I can go to sleep early. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

really ladies????!!!!???? 6 Pages!!!! How's a poor university student to keep up? 

Congrats melsue. 

Tomorrow is the big day, feeling kinda low I know what they're gonna say, you need IVF and you have to wait another 5 months for it. I can handle the IVF news but I want to start within a month. I can't wait another 5.


----------



## Kelly9

really ladies????!!!!???? 6 Pages!!!! How's a poor university student to keep up? 

Congrats melsue. 

Tomorrow is the big day, feeling kinda low I know what they're gonna say, you need IVF and you have to wait another 5 months for it. I can handle the IVF news but I want to start within a month. I can't wait another 5.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Hi ladies may I join I am CD20 8 days until testing as long as I can wait until then. I have 3 lovely little girls 5,3, and almost 2. DH and I want to try one more time to see if we can get a little boy. I have had 2 MC June 2001, and Aug 2005. After my 3rd child I had and IUD which was taken out in July, So we have been trying since then. Baby dust to all.


----------



## beccamatty

:flower:Congrats Melsue....!!!!!!
Thats such great news :)

Dont worry too much about a chemical, my test at 13dpo looked exactly the same... and eventually the lines got darker when i tested after only cos im a poas addict!!!!
Iv calmed down now cos im feeling sick most mornings... gotta be good right??? heheheh

I go to see my Obstetrician (i got to see him not doc or nurse cos im high risk aparently) and i really really hope that he orders me an early scan... i really wanna see that my lil bean is doing well in there.... he is the sam ob from my ds so i know he is pretty good...

Im soo happy for you, i cant beleive how many BFP's there are this month... the heavens must have opened up or something!!!

yayyyyy for lil beans...

:dust: sending out plenty of dust for those waiting for their magical day....

i tried for 5 years with ds... then first month this time, and BFP, after all the doctors and specilists told me it wouldnt happen... miracles do happen!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be thinking about you, gonna have to fill us in when you get home!!! :dust:

Welcome :flower: 3pinkwantblue!! 

Csunshine - I was thinking about you after your comment this afternoon, thinking well what are they gonna do for a bed now?! Better fix that up quick quick so you can get back to it!!!! :haha:


----------



## carriecinaz

Kelly, why do they make you wait 5 months? Sorry I don't know anything about IVF...Just curious.


----------



## meldmac

OMG Melsue I'm so happy for you sweetie :hugs:

You girls sure do chat and I've only been gone since last night!!

Kelly try and stay positive hon I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that they wont make you wait 5 months. :hugs:

Sunshine: LMAO at you breaking your bed.....you are one feisty lady that's for sure!! 

Welcome to the newcomers :dust: to you all!

I'm sort of in limbo right now, don't think I'm close to O yet and I am just soooo impatient I just want it to happen! Then I'll be impatient for the 2ww to get over...does it ever end??? Think my temping this month is all wacky but hope it sorts itself out.

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

The 5 months is not because the can make you wait apparently it just takes that long to start treatment cause of all the other people. I waited 4 months just to get a consultation appointment the one that is tomorrow.

Depending on your time zones I won't be posting till I get home in the evening unless I can talk DH into going on campus or to coffee shop where I can access internet. It will all be in my journal of course that way I don't have to type it a gazillion times. I am SOOOOO not going to sleep tonight which is great cause I have 2 papers to work on! Yay for APA format... I have never even heard of it before! Ugh.


----------



## dmn1156

good luck tomorrow kelly hope it all goes well for you 

Welcome 3pinkwantblue 

meldmac your temps arelooking ok today looks a possible the next few days will tell if they start going up so fxd 

well im exhausted and so want to go to sleep but the 24hour doctor says i need to wake every hour to make suremy DStakes a little drink as the nhs website just scared the wits out of by suggesting he may have swine flu thankfully it is just a cold but they say to keep an eye on him for 24 hours poor little mite


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly.... good luck tomorrow and I'll check your journal..... :hugs:
DMN - hope DS feels better!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

well DS is absolutely full of a cold bless him his tempereture is up and down so im taking him to the doctors in a little while 

kelly good luck today hope all goes well

how is everyone today


----------



## bellamamma

Congrats Melsue! That's great news!

Everyone else, hope your 2ww goes fast and ends in a BFP! I'm officially out this month, started my pre period spotting, see you next month for the 2ww!


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi:

Bella, I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs: Lots of :dust: for next cycle!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh meldmac checked your chart it looks like yesterday for OV hope you got in some BD if you temp goes up over the next few days ff should give you the cross hairs then your in the 2ww good luck this cycle


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> Kelly good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be thinking about you, gonna have to fill us in when you get home!!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome :flower: 3pinkwantblue!!
> 
> Csunshine - I was thinking about you after your comment this afternoon, thinking well what are they gonna do for a bed now?! Better fix that up quick quick so you can get back to it!!!! :haha:

We will be putting screws in the frame tonight so it doesn't happen again. LMAO. Then maybe a screw in the bed. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good luck Kelly will check your journal this afternoon fxd that it all goes well for you! :hugs:

So sorry the witch got you bella :hugs:

Welcome newbies hope your stay here is short but sweet!

To you other lovely ladies, Carrie,Melmac,Chris, Becca dmn and all you others that I just can't possibly remember today sorry Hope your having a lovely day.

well had a temp dip again but don't understand :shrug: dtd last night in my broken bed anyway. LMAO so I did manage to get my supply of :spermy: so maybe I will O today and will see a significant rise tomorrow. 

Will check back this afternoon and see what's everybodies up to. :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Sorry AF got you bella - good luck next month - heres some :dust: for ya!!! :hugs:

Csunshine - a good supply of spermies is always good!!! :thumbup:

DMN - Hope you get some antibotics for you DS, poor thing..

Hope everyone else is doing good today - I had to wake up early to go to the lab to get my blood taken to confirm my :bfp: - I get to call at 4pm for the results.... :wohoo: - Took another test this morning this time a digi - it came up "Pregnant" :happydance: so lets hope it stays that way... :dohh:


----------



## shawnie

Yay Mel congrats...

Bella sorry AF got you sweets =( Huggies!


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue im sure you going to be just fine 

Csunshine hope you get that bed fixed you sure dont want it beyond repair lol or falling through it in the middle of anything lol

sorry witch got you bella

im back to getting cramps again today dont you just wish you could skip the cramps and danger zone and hit week 15 lol

The doctor would give me nothing for my son stupid women just said to give him plenty of fluids so i went to the supermarket and bought him some calpol to bring his temp down which was at over 100.3 last night she just said he has a virul infection and then sent him packing typical he is taking a nap at the mo which is probably not a good idea as he wont sleep later but then he must need it so il leave him for an hour


----------



## Melsue129

Awe poor boy and sorry to hear about the crampies... Hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

im hanging lol it is just where my stomach is deciding to bloat out lol people are going to guess at this rate without me telling them lmao


----------



## Melsue129

Hee Hee... Well I guess they are going to find out one way or another... LOL


----------



## dmn1156

yes lol im a chicken i told my Dad and i left my Dad to tell my aunt and stuff lol it is just family that live near me i have chickened out of telling lol


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

How many days early can you really take a test. I have 7 days left until AF is to show.


----------



## dmn1156

some show at 10 dpo i have heard on a couple of occasions that people have had a positive at 8 but i got mine at 13dpo


----------



## Chris77

Sorry I haven't been around today ladies. Work is crazy busy today. 90 minutes left and I can leave! :yipee:


----------



## shawnie

3 pink, I got a positive with fmu at 11dpo.


----------



## dmn1156

hcg levels are spot on shawnie thats great


----------



## shawnie

Thanks! I feel so much better after seeing that. She even apologized for making me worry. I don't even care right now what todays HCG's will look like since i've got sat to go to LMAO I'm so silly. I feel soooo good today.

I hope your doing ok I don't wanna feel good all alone LOL


----------



## dmn1156

im feeling ok so far lol a bit tired but that is due to lack of sleep lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Shawnie didn't even notice you posted your HCG levels YEEHAW!!!!

Looking so great! I am so excited for Sat I must come on sometime during the weekend and see what you have to say. LOL I usually make the weekends family time but a minute or two wont hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Posted in journal.


----------



## westbrja

Well girls I woke up to :witch: this morning and man she came with a vengance. :growlmad: I figured she was gonna show up, I just wasn't expecting her 3 days early. The one good thing is I can start the countdown to "O"day earlier. My cycle is so crazy right now, I don't know what to expect. I went from 33+ day cycles just a couple months ago now to 29 day cycles. My periods were always 6-7 days heavy and last month it lasted 4-5 days. What is going on? You girls that are pros at temping, what day is my new chart supposed to start on? Is it the first day after AF? :confused:

Work has been nuts today so sorry I couldn't comment on your posts today gals, just kinda bummed today. The man says its okay honey we'll try next month, but please don't be a drill sargent. LMAO!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja i always temped from first day of af but it does not matter if you temp from the day after so sorry the witch got you


----------



## bellamamma

westbrja...sorry she got you too! next month is our month!! my cycle's messed up too, but it's from taking clomid before. 
as for temping, the first day of regular flow should be day 1, some say it isn't necessary to temp during period, but for us new tempies, it's better to always do it, to understand our cycles better!


----------



## Chris77

So sorry she got you hun. :hugs: I hope her stay is real short so you can get back in the game.


----------



## carriecinaz

westbrja - Sorry :witch: came. Just think though, it's a short time until you can try again!

shawnie - What are your HCG levels? I went back a few pages and I couldn't find it!


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnies levels were 75,423 she was quite happy with them


----------



## Chris77

Hi dmn, how are you feeling today?


----------



## westbrja

Can someone tell me what's up with this CM testing. I have tried it before and have never been able to tell the difference. Maybe it just comes with practice??? Do you gals have any tips or advice on checking my CM?


----------



## dmn1156

hi chris im ok ty a bit tired today but other than that not too bad how you doing today your temps are looking great


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> Can someone tell me what's up with this CM testing. I have tried it before and have never been able to tell the difference. Maybe it just comes with practice??? Do you gals have any tips or advice on checking my CM?

it took me a while to get used to checking my cm and cervical position some people find it easier checking it as you wipe but i could never detect it that way if you insert 2 fingers inside and sweep round your cervix you will catch whatever cm is there you just have to anylyze what sort it is mine usually starts of sticky then watery then egg white when you get the ew cm that is usually whe your cervix is high soft open and your at your most fertile hope this helps


----------



## jenny25

do you guys mind if i join i got my first positive today on clerblue digi ovulation since the mc so im almost in the 2ww lol im just wandering around here like a lost puppy ha ha i only started charting 3 days ago well this is my 3rd day so hey lol xxx


----------



## dmn1156

welcome jenny this room will certainly help pass the time


----------



## Csunshine013

jenny25 said:


> do you guys mind if i join i got my first positive today on clerblue digi ovulation since the mc so im almost in the 2ww lol im just wandering around here like a lost puppy ha ha i only started charting 3 days ago well this is my 3rd day so hey lol xxx

Welcome Jenny so sorry for your loss! Hope your stay here is short lived and you get your bfp very soon!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies, 
i think i ov'd yesterday so am in the 2WW too... lets hope it goes quick! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Welcome Jenny...so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Sorry for your loss jenny. :cry: Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Aster xx


----------



## Chris77

dmn...thanks.... feeling kinda blah....back achey too - all typical of PMS. We shall see what the next few days bring. My temps haven't been this high before (well I only have 1 other month to compare it to so can't say really) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Aster :hi: Good luck to you!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

dont forget chris the symptoms for pms can also be the same for pregnancy so you never know im keeping fxd for you all this cycle


----------



## jenny25

im new too charting how do you get the coverline on your chart and that? xxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

welcome


----------



## Chris77

Thanks dmn..I know PMS sx's are the same....but it still breaks your confidence. For the most part though, I'm feeling alot less sx's than previously.


----------



## dmn1156

jenny25 said:


> im new too charting how do you get the coverline on your chart and that? xxx

yes you get coverlines you usually get them when you ov


----------



## dmn1156

well chris if your temps stay high i would test at 12 or 13dpo


----------



## jenny25

how do i mark it in that ive ovulated sorry for the million and one questions xxx


----------



## Chris77

dmn1156 said:


> well chris if your temps stay high i would test at 12 or 13dpo

I think I'll be too afraid. :argh: I'll be ready to give birth and will still be afraid of testing. :rofl: :rofl: 

I have a huge POAS addiction when it comes to ovulation but when it comes to pregnancy?? OMG :argh: :argh: So terrified!! :argh:


----------



## dmn1156

Jenny fertility friend will detect when you ov by your temps if you just record things like you cervical mucus and position if you check that and if you take opk tests log when you get a positive ff will do the rest for you


----------



## dmn1156

Chris77 said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> well chris if your temps stay high i would test at 12 or 13dpo
> 
> I think I'll be too afraid. :argh: I'll be ready to give birth and will still be afraid of testing. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I have a huge POAS addiction when it comes to ovulation but when it comes to pregnancy?? OMG :argh: :argh: So terrified!! :argh:Click to expand...

 oh chris lol well if you miss af dr will want a test lol and it is quite nerve wracking waiting for those lines to come up


----------



## bellamamma

westbrja said:


> Can someone tell me what's up with this CM testing. I have tried it before and have never been able to tell the difference. Maybe it just comes with practice??? Do you gals have any tips or advice on checking my CM?

I just have to say that I love that there's a place online where a woman can ask about her cervical fluids and it doesn't involve any sort of heavy breathing...!!!

westbrja- I'm starting it too, and it's hard at first to understand what kind it is, isn't it??! And, I'm a nurse, so I'm used to all sorts of body fluids, but...


----------



## Csunshine013

bellamamma said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what's up with this CM testing. I have tried it before and have never been able to tell the difference. Maybe it just comes with practice??? Do you gals have any tips or advice on checking my CM?
> 
> I just have to say that I love that there's a place online where a woman can ask about her cervical fluids and it doesn't involve any sort of heavy breathing...!!!
> 
> westbrja- I'm starting it too, and it's hard at first to understand what kind it is, isn't it??! And, I'm a nurse, so I'm used to all sorts of body fluids, but...Click to expand...

Amen Sista I have been checking for almost a year now and still don't really understand it all. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bellamamma

lol CSunshine, so we gotta wait a year to still not understand it!?

quick question...has anyone tried the cough syrup/guaifensin thing to thin out the CM before ovulation??? and if so, does it work? thinking of trying it this month...


----------



## Chris77

A friend of mine used to take Robitussin (cough syrup) before ovulation and said it worked.

In regards to CM - I'm pretty good at detecting CM and what kind it is, etc...However what REALLY confuses me is CP!!!!! I can NEVER EVER tell if it's high, low, soft, firm, open or closed. :shrug: I THINK I feel it but not sure if that's the cervix or just the walls of my who-ha. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

:rofl: chris well if your cervix is really high and it takes what seems forever to reach lol then that is high if it feels like you lips then it is soft and if you can feel the little hole it is open lol if it is easy to reach then it is low and if it feels like the tip of your nose then it is hard and so on lol


----------



## jenny25

whats your cervix supposed too feel like when your ovulating ? ive always wondered that lol xx


----------



## Chris77

I have no idea :shrug: It all feels the same to me. :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

lol i just googled it ok im a google freak it says high soft and open okkkkkkkkkkk then i wonder how can you tell if its open though ha haxxx


----------



## Chris77

You can tell if it's open if you feel a little hole...I believe it feels like a dimple or something when it's open.


----------



## westbrja

Chris77 said:


> A friend of mine used to take Robitussin (cough syrup) before ovulation and said it worked.
> 
> In regards to CM - I'm pretty good at detecting CM and what kind it is, etc...However what REALLY confuses me is CP!!!!! I can NEVER EVER tell if it's high, low, soft, firm, open or closed. :shrug: I THINK I feel it but not sure if that's the cervix or just the walls of my who-ha. :rofl: :rofl:

Great, what's your address and I'll send you a little of mine everyday and you can check it out :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I am the biggest BITCH today at work ever! I know these girls want to smack me right now and I don't even care. :growlmad: You girls are the only girls that can make me laugh right now. :haha:

Now on to my cervix, I have been told my my OB that my cervix is so tipped it's almost horizontal and it's very painful when he does my yearly exams or checks me when I'm in labor. He uses an extra long speculum (thanks doc) and said he's gonna put me on a tilted table. WTF? :rofl: I think this makes it impossible to check my own cervix, don't you agree? Welcome to Aster and Jenny.

Jenny - This will be my first full cycle charting so I'm anxious to see how everything will start coming together too!


----------



## westbrja

So how much Robitussin are we talkin about here? A teaspoon, tablespoon, bottle? :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

oh please someone tell me why im so stupid the kids had pizza tonight so it smelt so nice i pinched a slice or 2 lol well im allergic to cheese so guess who is feeling really crappy now why do i do it i know i cant eat cheese so i eat pizza :dohh:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

This whole site has made me giggle today. LMAO Westbrja your co-workers should know to stay out of your way especially once af show. LOL I know you probably don't broadcast it but people know when your OTR. LMAO it will get better.


CP well mine changes through out the day and since I have had a child already my dimple is shaped more like a balloon that has been blown up and deflated LMAO I can't believe that I just described what my Cervix probably looks like. LOL When I O it's usually high and soft and open then after it gets more firm and closed but it moves through out the day until AF is coming then comes down lower. 

Hope this helps. LMAO


----------



## Melsue129

You ladies are soo funny.... :rofl: If the men could hear you all now!!! 

Welcome Newbies!!! Had a crazy couple of days at work so I just got on to check on everyone.... I just read a bunch of pages quick to catch up and I feel like my brain is fried from work.. Blah... Sorry I hope everyones doing good... Big :hugs:

Me Im okay - starting to feel tired and still a little crampy but I dont mind it much I just know that stuff is moving around down there!!! So it reminds me that Im actually Prego - Which the drs called me back yesterday with blood results and they confirm! :wohoo: 

Have a good night, ladies!!!


----------



## SDBL23

Holy cow ladies, how am I to keep up?

MELSUE!!!! A huge congrats to you!! Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

Silarose, 3pink and jenny welcome! It's so wonderful to have some support here. 

Bec and Carri: How are you ladies and your beanies feeling?

Bella, I'm an RN and work in L&D and even I am uncomfortable seeing my obgyn and talking about that stuff! lol

As for CP, if you really want to get a feel as to how it changes, check it everytime you go to the bathroom. wash your hands and just feel around, if it's too high, bear down a little like your going to poo and it will bring it closer to you. For you CM check it on your fingers, you can get a better idea as to how it's going. My CP changes and is actually tilted to my left side, which makes me nervous, but if you check it often enough you can get a good "feel" for where it is! 

I did the mucinex thing a couple cycles ago and well, still no baby. We're pulling out all the stops this cycle as it's my last one before my yearly, so were doing preeseed, robitussin and bding daily? or every other day? Which is better? I have tried it both! Best wishes ladies.


----------



## dmn1156

right ladies il check back tomorrow not feeling so good after my pizza incident lol il learn my lesson soon im sure lol hope you all have a lovely weekend 

SDBL good luck this cycle it sounds like your giving it a good go


----------



## jenny25

Csunshine013 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> This whole site has made me giggle today. LMAO Westbrja your co-workers should know to stay out of your way especially once af show. LOL I know you probably don't broadcast it but people know when your OTR. LMAO it will get better.
> 
> 
> CP well mine changes through out the day and since I have had a child already my dimple is shaped more like a balloon that has been blown up and deflated LMAO I can't believe that I just described what my Cervix probably looks like. LOL When I O it's usually high and soft and open then after it gets more firm and closed but it moves through out the day until AF is coming then comes down lower.
> 
> Hope this helps. LMAO

:haha: you know what i was gonna say the same about mine lol it feels like a part of it can go over the tip of my finger also its well weird i think i will stick too temping and charting dont wanna get sucked up their :shrug::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## carriecinaz

All this talk about CP has me cracking up because it really is a mystery. :rofl: I tried it a few times but then I get scared that I was going to give myself an infection or, if I was pg and didn't know it yet, give my baby some infection from the germs on my hands. Of course I always scrubbed my hands before venturing up there but they still felt dirty, especially because of the place they were going! 

Welcome newbies and I hope all the other ladies are doing well. It's Friday! :yipee:

Peanut is doing great, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and I haven't spotted red since Monday. Tues - Thurs I barely had some brown spotting but NONE today, so relieved! One more week until my ultrasound and we see the heartbeat, My only symptoms so far are really sore bb's and being tired. No m/s yet, thank god!

I can't wait to see some more BFP's soon out of you girls in the 2ww!

:dust:​


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies, and welcome to the newcomers.

Sorry you're feeling bad Dmn hope you feel better soon. I do the same thing too sometimes, I'm lactose intolerant and I sometimes eat dairy just because I can't resist, then I regret it after!

I'm sorry I read through all the pages and I forget pretty much everything :rofl: so sorry about that! My mind is horrible tonight.

Hope everyone is doing well! :dust: and :hugs: to you all.

Could you ladies check out my chart and see what you think? I don't know what to think about it, it looks pretty wacky to me not sure if it's because I can never seem to get 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep as I get up to go to the washroom way to much at night blah.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah well I'm obviously not gonna be feelin around up there right now but if I remember right the doc has to push down and back towards my butt to reach my cervix during an exam. Tmi, I know sorry. Anyone else with this problem? I think my fingers and arms aren't even long enough to get to it.

Dmn - Step away from the cheese! Lol

Carrie and Melsue - Glad you're both doing great!

Who's up next to test? Still time for some more BFP's this month! Good luck girls! I'll check in tmw after a 8am soccer game.


----------



## Kelly9

I"m still here. Just don't feel like posting for a while but will keep up with the pages.


----------



## Aster

OO I can't keep up with you girls!! :coffee:
I have had crampy pains for the last 4 days but as I am 1DPO I think its a bit early!!! :rofl: Just want to know already and hate the waiting, but got a week looking after my godson next week so that will make time fly!
Hows you all feeling today. xxx


----------



## bellamamma

meldmac said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling bad Dmn hope you feel better soon. I do the same thing too sometimes, I'm lactose intolerant and I sometimes eat dairy just because I can't resist, then I regret it after!
> 
> I'm sorry I read through all the pages and I forget pretty much everything :rofl: so sorry about that! My mind is horrible tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! :dust: and :hugs: to you all.
> 
> Could you ladies check out my chart and see what you think? I don't know what to think about it, it looks pretty wacky to me not sure if it's because I can never seem to get 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep as I get up to go to the washroom way to much at night blah.

Meldmac - I don't think your chart is too wacky, it just needs some time...now, if it keeps going up above your pre-dip temp, you might have ovulated on cd10, did you have other signs around that time??


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> I"m still here. Just don't feel like posting for a while but will keep up with the pages.

Don't worry about us Kelly we will be here. You just take some time for yourself. We'll be thinking of you and wishing the best for you! Hugs!!

Chris - Your temps are looking nice!

Bella - Sorry, but I noticed your ticker said you could test today. I tried to look back in the threads, but did AF show up for you this month or are you gonna be testing soon? I know we were talking about the cough syrup for your next cycle yesterday.

Dmn - Have you recovered from your little problem last nite? Lol

How everyone else today?


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Doing alot of popping in and out today as DH and I are busy running around. Hopefully though in a couple of hours, I can sit and relax with the laptop. 

I have such a craving for Reese's Peanut Butter Cups....and not the big ones either...only the little ones that's what I'm picturing in my head everytime I think of it. :rofl: So, I'm off to go buy a bag. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bellamamma

westbrja - well, the 30 day ticker was just a hope for this month, it's decreasing every month so don't really know yet :_), so far, have had the usual pre-AF spotting so am assuming it's coming, I'll wait till cd 35 to test, cuz last month it came cd34. have all the usual PMS symptoms (Chris, can you please send me a bag of Reese's?? I'm dying for sweet/salty stuff and they don't have them here!!)


----------



## dmn1156

thank you westbrja i have recovered im sure il do it again lol altho i sincerely hope not

how is everyone today


----------



## Chris77

bellamamma said:


> westbrja - well, the 30 day ticker was just a hope for this month, it's decreasing every month so don't really know yet :_), so far, have had the usual pre-AF spotting so am assuming it's coming, I'll wait till cd 35 to test, cuz last month it came cd34. have all the usual PMS symptoms (Chris, can you please send me a bag of Reese's?? I'm dying for sweet/salty stuff and they don't have them here!!)

Oh no that's terrible!!!! I will definitely send you a bag of Reese's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Finally done running errands...now I've showered and am sitting on the couch with the laptop, watching tv with the DH and eating my Reese's. :munch: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac id say cd10 as well if your temps keep going up did you notice any eggwhite cm that day or watery


----------



## Melsue129

Meldmac, Im with everyone else... Did you have any Ovulation signs recently??? It almost looks like your crosshairs could be coming on FF... Wondering if you are an early ovulater like myself and csunshine... Thats how my chart looked... Hmmmm....

Chris your temps look wonderful ---- :dust: :dust: :dust: for you!!!!! Fx'd also!!!!!

Hi Ladies, hope all is well -- busy day today, helped mom at her house getting ready for an apprasial and also had a neice and nephew b-day party.. In between taking care of the DH and running around and cooking for the party Im exhausted...:sleep:


----------



## SDBL23

Wow you guys are just too busy for me...

busy day, I worked half a shift, got out of there at 1230 zipped over to a baby shower, was there for an hour and 45 min, rushed over to a 1st birthday! was there an hour and a half, went 80 all the way home, hit six houses for donations of clothing, ran to my in-laws for dinner at dinner and went to see my bil and sil new duplex, all from 0600 this am to 700 this evening!! We stopped by one other house to pick up one more donation and got home to find two more bags on our porch! WhooWhoo!

someone said something about needing to reach their cervix..... If it's pretty posterior (towards the back) if you lay on your back and prop your butt up a little you can reach it better, or if you sit on the toilet and bear down some like your going to poop you can reach it. To do the cervix thing, ya gotta be comfortable with your body!

QUESTION: Is it sex everyother day or every day that's better, we've tried it both, nothing going, but this is last month before one year and want to give it the best shot. And!!!! what about CF with the baby dancing fluids.


----------



## Kelly9

I took a short break but am back as I started clomid and can feel all sorts of crazy things going on in my body... I am just excited that I will ovulate sooner! Aiming for cd15 so POAS around cd 10 or 11. 

SBDL we were told by FS at clinic every second day from positive opk so we'll start a couple day before and have at her every two days.


----------



## carriecinaz

Kelly so glad to see you back! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies for looking at my chart. Didn't really notice any symptoms of O, no ew cm or anything. I've been having nagging pains in my pelvic area not sure if that could be O or not. Oh well either way we'll keep on :sex: for a bit now.

Kelly: Glad to see you're back :hugs:

How is all our lovely pg ladies doing?

Hope everyone else is doing well. :dust: and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Kelly9

It was a short break but I am trying to pick up the pieces and look forward to the next leg.


----------



## dmn1156

wb kelly glad to see you are looking forward to the next leg


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac said:


> Thanks ladies for looking at my chart. Didn't really notice any symptoms of O, no ew cm or anything. I've been having nagging pains in my pelvic area not sure if that could be O or not. Oh well either way we'll keep on :sex: for a bit now.
> 
> Kelly: Glad to see you're back :hugs:
> 
> How is all our lovely pg ladies doing?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :dust: and :hugs: to you all!

Meldmac i think ff will give you the croshhairs if you get another temp rise today as it does look like day 10 for you for OV hopefully if you did you got in lots of bd 

im fine today thank you aching a lot helped a friend pack yesterday as they are moving today so have to go back round there and finish up the last few bits but my back feels like it is breaking today lol so unfit i am :rofl:

Melsue how you feeling today 

hope everyone else is ok il pop bk later too see how everyone is :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi everyone, no way I can read through - did I miss anything???
Hope everyone is doing ok. 
We just got back from our scuba holiday had a lovely time. Af didn't arrive to spoil the fun so that puts me at cd 39 or 40 I think. No idea what's going on with cm or temps it's been nice to have a break from it but of course now I wish I knewwhat was happening!!


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N: Glad to see you back!! Sounds like a lovely vacation glad you had a nice time!! Hope you get your cycles sorted out. Have you taken a test?

dmn: sorry to hear you are achy today. Try not to overdue it!! 

Ok so ff has put crosshairs on my chart now and says I O'd on cd11 not 10 in which case is fine with me since we :sex: on that day. I hope it's right but still going to keep :sex: just in case. I'm sure hubby wont complain!! I'm feeling really crampy today not sure why though. I am not going to ss, I am not going to ss!!! (chanting to myself!) It's only 3dpo and I already am this is bad :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## meldmac

Morning Chris how are you this morning??


----------



## Chris77

Doing okay thanks....you?


----------



## meldmac

Tired and crampy not sure why though! Oh well not going to ss, not going to ss!!! I really need :coffee: right now but to lazy to make it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I totally hear ya on the being lazy part. :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls! How are we all? I'm exhausted since I haven't had much sleep after working for my aunt at this yearly fall festival for our church. I worked Fri and Sat. Today is our family day. The kids ride rides and we all have a good time, but I'm sooooo tired I don't even want to shower, lol. 
The fall semester starts again for me tmw and I need to do major grocery shopping. Ugh!
I'm just waiting for AF to be over so DB and I can get busy cuz I'm in need of that too! (Sorry girls but I had to say it)
Well I'll check in later!


----------



## gumb69

hiya
was away for the weekend so didn't read back pages sorry.hope everyone is doing okx
well just getting geared up for the big O. reckon i'll ovulate on cd15. just wondering about dtd. still waiting on DH SA results. But seem to think ok as fertility issues are with me. So, i'm heading away fri evening and not back till sunday lunch time. smack in the middle of my window but i have to go away. so just thinking about my action plan to try and catch the egg.
so far dtd cd 7, so do i make my H wait until cd 10, then go hammer and tong cd 10,11,12,13 (am before i go)miss 14 cos away then cd 15,16,17. 
or do we go tonight cd 8,11,12,13,15,16,17
would love any advice. getting cramps already?? ovulation not for days yet.


----------



## Lisa1

I am testing on the 5th next month if the :witch: doesn't arrive, so tomorrow will be my 1ww and I think it's gonna go very slowly.

This is my first month trying and I am not getting my hopes up as I am 35 and no idea when I ovulated but just :sex: when i felt like it and hope nature takes it's course fx.

Although next month if it doesnt happen this month I will have more spreadsheets and have bf :sex: with military precision lol


----------



## Kelly9

Glad your holiday went well Mrs N, I bunch happened to me it's in my journal if you care to read, to much to repost. Same to you gumb.

I am heading out to work soon, and also trying to recover a file a accidentally deleted that I need for a paper I hope the program I Have works!

day 2 of clomid!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for crosshairs meldmac :happydance:
no I haven't bothered taking a test, don't think I ovulated so there wouldn't be much point! Will do so in another week if still no af, but I get the feeling she may arrive soon.
hope you get some :sex: soon westbrja lol!
kelly off to have a read of your journal hun, hope you are ok :hugs:
gumb i think if you are prob ovulating on cd15 then so long as your get in cd13, 12 & 11 that should be fine :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac yay for your crosshairs fxd for you 

Mrs N welcome back glad you had a lovely holiday 

chris how you doing 

to anyone i may of missed sorry had a hectic day and things seeem to not stay in memory today lol


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

Will be taking a break for a bit as m/s has kicked in with a vengeance and I am so sick. Feels like I've been on a rocking ship for a week. It's a good sign but omg I hope it passes soon. I hope everyone is well and I see some BFP's when I get back!
:dust:


----------



## westbrja

Carrie - Feel better, hope the m/s passes soon.

Mrs N - Thanks last months AF was only here for a rare 4 days. I guess I'm payin 4 it this month. Its day 4 and I'm still cramping and bleeding heavy. Ugh!

Gumb - I'm just learning all this fertility and baby makin stuff so I don't have an answer for you but I was gonna ask u 1. Is it standard to have DB's SA or is that done only after so many months of ttc unsuccessfully? Anyone else have a suggestion?

Also what's the instructions for taking cough syrup around "O" day?


----------



## Kelly9

West if you've been ttc for about 6 months I would send him in for one. I don't know about the cough sirup.

I want my treatments to start!!!!!! Oh the waiting.


----------



## meldmac

Waiting sucks...I'm not good at waiting for anything.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah I can't wait for anything. I POAS at 5dpo, lmao!

For you girls familiar with FF, if I only chart my daily temp will it still calculate my ovulation day? Or do I have to add extra signs like CM, CP, or OPK?


----------



## Kelly9

west if you only chart your temp it will only give you dotted crosshairs I believe. YOu need at least 2 inputs to get solid ones. I am super impatient by nature but never do pregnancy tests unless I situation warrents it.


----------



## wannabeamom

morning guys...you all had a nice weekend? hows everyone doing?

start my 6 week placement on the neonatal ward today very nervous!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Aster

Ahh wannabemom, you will have a fab time!!! I loved my time on the neonatal unit, good luck!

I have survived my first day with my 2 year old godson (even if he was a bit upset in the night):sleep: 
Got him for the 4 days which will make time go much quicker in my 2ww! 
No symptoms yet though! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck with your placement wannabeamom, I'm sure you'll be fine!
aster hope you are having fun with your godson, is he into the terrible twos???!
I am rubbish at waiting too, no good at it, I'm far too impatient!
westbrja I think ff will calculate an ov day, but it won't confirm it. still, you'll have a fairly good idea. mind you, temps only tell you after you've ovulated - it';s a good idea to keep track of one or more symptoms that tell you about your most fertile time ie. just before ovulation like cm.


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: How are we all today?


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies oh my have you all been chatty this weekend! :thumbup:


Kelly so nice that your feeling better and are back! :hugs:

Mrs N glad your back and hope you had the most wonderful holiday!

I know there are so many other lovely ladies but tbh atm I can't remember :dohh: sorry. Hope your all doing well!


Meldmac looks like we are on the schedule again this month! Here's to our BFP's! :thumbup:

Me was off for the weekend and did pretty much nothing except for sleep. I was just so exhausted! We did have soccer games on Saturday and DH did buy a used mini-van LMAO It needs some work but it runs, doesn't look to pretty but if he uses it to drive back and forth to work it will pay for itself in about a month as his truck sucks the gas! FF gave me my crosshairs so fxd we caught the eggy. We didn't dtd the day of but did the two previous days leading up to it so :shrug: 

Good luck my other lovely ladies and to the ones that are already pg hope your feeling well!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello everybody. Last night. I felt my ov cramps. No i do not temp because when i use to. I trying to base my ov time on my temps and it never works so i said..I'm wasting my time..I didn't buy a OPK because right now i do have the money to buy one. So i'm going to go by my body signs and the cm. And yes I got it last night and also today. So let's see what happends.

Base on my body signs(the cramp on the left side) and the cm. I'm at 1 dpo starting today.


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck in the 2ww! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aster

Yes Mrs N he's a handful!! He is really good but is very active! Aching now!! roll on bed time :winkwink: Hope you had a fab time away! xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm ready for bed time to roll around too and it's not even Noon here yet! :dohh:


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> I'm ready for bed time to roll around too and it's not even Noon here yet! :dohh:

I hear you!!! I could use a nice nap about now too!

How are you today Chris?

Aster you get used to no sleep and then they get older and you get more sleep only you worry about when they are getting home LOL it does get better. Enjoy I just love that age they are soooo fun!


----------



## Chris77

Aside from being a little anxious and having no energy I'm doing okay. How about yourself?


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> Aside from being a little anxious and having no energy I'm doing okay. How about yourself?

I am the most exhausted that I have been in months! I have no energy, but I think that's from going to bed and not being able to sleep. LOL Saturday I had a massive headache and took a muscle relaxer and wham was out like a light. I did still have to have a nap on Sunday and then of course couldn't sleep last night :dohh: 

This week is busy for us how about you the 1ww drives me the most insane. LOL


----------



## Aster

Yeah he is pretty cute but is just hard as he was quite upset last night in the night asking for 'mummy and daddy'. Hasn't been too bad though! Nearly bed time! Yay!!!!


----------



## Chris77

The 1ww isn't usually too bad for me, but I'm going crazy today for some reason. :dohh: I'm busy at work too but I just can't seem to take my mind off of whether or not my temp will drop tomorrow and if I'll be seeing a :bfp: in a few days. Ugh...I hate this! :hissy: I really wish I could see what's going on inside my body right now!


----------



## westbrja

Mrs_N said:


> good luck with your placement wannabeamom, I'm sure you'll be fine!
> aster hope you are having fun with your godson, is he into the terrible twos???!
> I am rubbish at waiting too, no good at it, I'm far too impatient!
> westbrja I think ff will calculate an ov day, but it won't confirm it. still, you'll have a fairly good idea. mind you, temps only tell you after you've ovulated - it';s a good idea to keep track of one or more symptoms that tell you about your most fertile time ie. just before ovulation like cm.

Since I'm not very good at examining my cm yet could I use a opk and my temps for this cycle until I get familiar with my cm? Any suggestions on a good opk that's not outrageously priced? I used the store brand last month and they were soooo hard to read.


----------



## westbrja

Mrs_N said:


> good luck with your placement wannabeamom, I'm sure you'll be fine!
> aster hope you are having fun with your godson, is he into the terrible twos???!
> I am rubbish at waiting too, no good at it, I'm far too impatient!
> westbrja I think ff will calculate an ov day, but it won't confirm it. still, you'll have a fairly good idea. mind you, temps only tell you after you've ovulated - it';s a good idea to keep track of one or more symptoms that tell you about your most fertile time ie. just before ovulation like cm.

Since I'm not very good at examining my cm yet could I use a opk and my temps for this cycle until I get familiar with my cm? Any suggestions on a good opk that's not outrageously priced? I used the store brand last month and they were soooo hard to read.
How's everyone doing today? I just had my first class today.


----------



## gumb69

greetings all. 
hope everyone is doing ok.
Aster hope the baby sitting is going ok
Sunshine- fx you caught the eggy xx
kelly -hope you are ok, not long till you start your treatment. 

westbrja- they might not do a SA on your H for a good while. they only do one if you have been ttc for a while or if there are known fertility problems. i'm sure you could pay privately to speed up the process. they might not do one for a while seeing as you already have 2 bambinos and obviously your DH was mighty fine back then. fx it will happen soon x

Any symptoms Chris?

carrie - sorry to hear about the morning sickness, but it's a good sign.
meldmac- how's you ?xx

hope everyone else is doing ok. i'll be joining you guys in a few days in the dreaded 2 ww.
way tmi, but had an amazing :sex: last night :blush: 
shame i'm not ovulated as i reckon we would definately have made a :baby:
DH mad to go at it again tonight and every night, but i'm afraid that by the time i do ovulate he wont' have many swimmers left in reserve. What to do :dohh:
so far dtd cd 7,8 only day 9 today. won't be ovulating for another 6 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

gumb69 said:


> Any symptoms Chris?
> 
> !

Not really. Over the weekend I was an eating machine! :rofl: Irritability here and there. But that's about it.


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ladies...
Gumb maybe go at it for every other day until 3 days before your big O..
Csunshine - hmmmm, is your exhaustion a symptom?? LOL I hope you caught the eggy this month. :thumbup:
Meldmac - you got your crosshairs, right?!! :wohoo: isnt it sooo fun to watch them come up and watch your temp until AF arrives, I hope it stays high for you...
Chris - Girl, I love your temps, lookin good my friend.. another :thumbup:
Kelly so glad to see you back, PMA - PMA - PMA and lots of :dust:
Mrs. N - :test: - You didnt temp while you were on holiday - so who knows if you O'd - test, test, test, test..... Peer Pressure I know!!!! Just hoping for the best :hugs: I feel like the month it happen for me was the month i didnt worry so much, and sounds like you were worry free on your vacation, so happy for you... Im sure you schedule at work is crazy so it must feel nice to get away...

Oh boy - so whos up for testing????? Tell me - I want to see more :bfp:'s Pleeeeaasse...

Me well - Im feeling okay - had a birthday party for my mom at my house yesterday - it was suppose to be a cook out but it poured all day... so everyone was cramped into my lil house and I had the DH with the hurtin back out in the rain cook burgers on the grill... eeeekkk.. The things he does for me... Im so blessed... We still had a good time but I was on my feet since early morning, cleaning and preparing until everyone left around 5pm.. I was soooo tired.... I've been a tiny bit crampy here and there but it just feels like stuff is moving around down there.... Excited that I got my first appt booked for the drs - Nov 2nd... Seems like its going to take forever to come around and at that appt is when she schedules my first ultrasound... It was sooo hard to have the family around and to not tell them yesterday - it would have been a great surprise for my moms birthday because she dying for a grandbaby but she would also be devasted if I MC.. so DH and I are being cautious... 

I hope everyone else is doing great today sending out lots of :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Melsue129 said:


> Chris - Girl, I love your temps, lookin good my friend.. another :thumbup:

Thanks I was freaking out a little this morning because there's been a slight dip these past couple of days. :dohh:


----------



## Melsue129

Chris77 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> Any symptoms Chris?
> 
> !
> 
> Not really. Over the weekend I was an eating machine! :rofl: Irritability here and there. But that's about it.Click to expand...

Sounds like great symptoms to me..... :haha: When are you going to test????


----------



## Chris77

FF says the 4th....so I guess I'll wait until then although I don't think I'll have to.


----------



## Melsue129

I tested at 13DPO and got a positive on a FRER - did a dollar store test the day before and saw a very faint line.... Fx'd for you - :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh another thing...my tummy feels sore...my lower tummy...it's sore like I've been doing crunches....but not all the time sore if that makes any sense?


----------



## Melsue129

Oooooo, that sounds like something that I felt... Girl, :test: in a few days - I just wanna know!!! LOL.... :haha:

EDIT - You know Chris - when I was temping after I found out about being pregnant my temps were still high but not sooo up and down, check out my chart - so they were kind of level high temps and your temps look like level high temps, no ups and downs, also DPO 2 looks like it could be an implantation dip - I think I had one of those too but at DPO4... Im excited and fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Implantation on 2 dpo?!?! No, that's way too early!! Isn't usually between 6-10 dpo? It takes a week to get there don't it?


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> way tmi, but had an amazing :sex: last night :blush:
> shame i'm not ovulated as i reckon we would definately have made a :baby:
> DH mad to go at it again tonight and every night, but i'm afraid that by the time i do ovulate he wont' have many swimmers left in reserve. What to do :dohh:
> so far dtd cd 7,8 only day 9 today. won't be ovulating for another 6 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't wear your DH out. LMAO


----------



## littlehush

Hi girls :hi:

KNOCK KNOCK can i come in?

Im 3dpo...again :wacko:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Welcome! :hi:

Good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## gumb69

Hi Little Hush - Best of luck


----------



## westbrja

Welcome little hush! Best of luck!

I'm sitting at my dtrs dance class and watching these little 4 year old in their tutus dance around the room. Its hilariously adorable!

So this is a major tmi but, I'm still bleeding like a stuck hog and am completely pissed about it. The bitch is showing no mercy on me this month! Oh well, I guess she has to leave eventually right? I'm excited to temp this month and see those crosshairs for the 1st time.
Chris - I hope you test soon! Your chart still looks good.
Gumb - Way to go on the great BD session! I'm soooo jealous right now cuz before AF showed up, the mans crazy work schedule wasn't permitting much BD for us. So add lack of play time to PMS and I'm not very nice lmao! 
Csunshine - How's the bed holding up lately? Lol


----------



## dmn1156

hey ladies 

Chris your temps still look good and it is possible you never know the dips are ok they are not major i had dips 

Melsue glad your feeling glad your mum had a nice birthday time will fly ny till you can tell everyone 

Csunshine how you doing did you get your bed fixed 

Gumb not long till ov but you never know you could ov early so every other day will more than cover you good luck this cycle


Well i have caught my DS cold and feel absolutely lousy with a nice sore throat to boot and dont think i can take anything for it nice 

hope i have not missed anyone


----------



## Csunshine013

:blush::blush::blush:

No have been so exhausted from our previous scroggin sessions to do it again


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Welcome Littlehush!:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine013 said:


> Good Morning ladies oh my have you all been chatty this weekend! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Kelly so nice that your feeling better and are back! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs N glad your back and hope you had the most wonderful holiday!
> 
> I know there are so many other lovely ladies but tbh atm I can't remember :dohh: sorry. Hope your all doing well!
> 
> 
> Meldmac looks like we are on the schedule again this month! Here's to our BFP's! :thumbup:
> 
> Me was off for the weekend and did pretty much nothing except for sleep. I was just so exhausted! We did have soccer games on Saturday and DH did buy a used mini-van LMAO It needs some work but it runs, doesn't look to pretty but if he uses it to drive back and forth to work it will pay for itself in about a month as his truck sucks the gas! FF gave me my crosshairs so fxd we caught the eggy. We didn't dtd the day of but did the two previous days leading up to it so :shrug:
> 
> Good luck my other lovely ladies and to the ones that are already pg hope your feeling well!:hugs:

:rofl: we O'd on the same day according to FF! Yay for cycle buddies!!


----------



## meldmac

You guys are chatty today!

Not sure I can remember everything so forgive me.

Dmn sorry you've gotten a cold hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Chris: Your temps look really good! Fx'd for you

Hope everyone is doing well today.

I'm feeling not so great today. Really tired and have a wicked headache right now. Hope I'm not coming down with something as there's about 6 ppl at my office that are sick right now. Blah!


----------



## Kelly9

OMG so much to read. I am super tired to! I need to nap but won't sleep tonight if I do so I won't. Got one paper done and one to go. 

Wannabeamom I can't wait to do neonatal and anything else like that!!! Not sure which ward I'll be on in Nov for my first practicum, it might be everywhere for all I know.

I have a headache from what I expect is the clomid and witch is gone now so I get to BD tonight!!! I love bd the first day after witch has left.


----------



## bellamamma

Kelly9 - I had headaches all the time with clomid, strange headaches, different from the usual for me, finally I got used to them! Good luck with the clomid, hope it gives you your BFP!! what about acupuncture for your DH, I've heard it can help the swimmers...??


----------



## wannabeamom

well my first shift went ok really settled in and everyone was sooo friendly!!
9dpo today and i dont feel any different at all!!

on the plus side 16 days to go till my fs appointment!!

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## beccamatty

Hi everyone... wow so many pages to read... i dont think my baby brain will allow for it...lol

how is everyone... im preying for bouncing babies and BFP's

So i went to see my obsetetrician this afternoon and was delighted that he remembered me from DS and that he was so supportive to my needs and concerns :)

I am booked in for a dating ultrasound next wednesday and it seems like a lifetime away!!! iv waited this long, im sure i can wait another week to see my lil bean...

He did an ultrasound in his office but just a belly one, he could only see the sack cos its still only very early... he said the sack looked really good!!! 

wow im more nervous now than i was when i went in to see him....

i hope you are all doing well... i cant beleive how much you miss out on being away for only a couple of days


----------



## Chris77

Morning everyone :hi: How are we all today?


----------



## Melsue129

Ah Becca, soooo sweet, I cant wait to see my lil beanie too but it wont happen until 10 weeks.... eeeek... :wacko: going crazy with this wait now....

DMN - so sorry you got sick that totally sucks... This is my fear of being prego over the winter, colds, flu's ect.... Dont want them at all.....

Chris - if you go on FF and look up the chart gallery and do a search on pregnancy charts that have implantation dips you will see some that are early... You never know... Im still LOVIN your temps!!!! :wohoo: Fx'd crossed for you.... 

Csunshine - exhaustion from bedding, you wild woman!!!! :haha: 

Sorry if I forgot anyone, tough to read back on pages.... :hugs: to all..

Me well - Im doing good today - I feel pretty good other than pain from being full gas at the top of my stomach, its finally relieved itself after a had a burp marthon on the way to work today.... LOL... Im not looking forward to any MS that hasnt showed itself yet... Ive been dreaming like crazy too - I think I had 5 different dreams lastnight and cant remember any of them.... :shrug: Oh but I have been getting the gags from anything I look at that looks disgusting like doggie puke - I usually have a pretty good stomach, not anymore.... :dohh:

I hope everyone's doing good..... Anyone come up with any test dates yet???


----------



## Chris77

Thanks....I'll check that out. Something about my temps is making me think I may be...I've had this feeling that this was the month even before I ovulated and when my dr. said that I was going to ovulate. And I'm having lots of little cramps/pains in my lower abdomen...We shall see though...


----------



## Lawa

Hi all I feel Crap and have been in tears for the past hour :(

Currently 8DPO and feel like af is due.

Had sharp satbbing pains yesterday 
Was sick this morning and am tired have a dull headache and stuff.

But dont think I am pregnant just tortring myself with symptom spotting.


----------



## dmn1156

hi all well my throat is so sore today it feels dry and tickly all the time and no amount of drink makes it feel better and i forgot to ask the midwife i saw today if throat lozenges would be ok i hate colds but at least it is not full blown flu (she says touching wood that i dont get flu) 

melsue so glad your feeling ok and hopefully you get flu or colds over winter im just hoping my coat will fit through winter lol 

chris 10dpo woohoo and your temps are looking good how you managing not to test 

wannabeamom not long till testing for you keeping everything crossed for you 


becca glad all went well at your appointment im sure your next scan will be lovely i have a dating and nuchal scan on the 19th oct
hope everyone else is well


----------



## dmn1156

Lawa said:


> Hi all I feel Crap and have been in tears for the past hour :(
> 
> Currently 8DPO and feel like af is due.
> 
> Had sharp satbbing pains yesterday
> Was sick this morning and am tired have a dull headache and stuff.
> 
> But dont think I am pregnant just tortring myself with symptom spotting.

Lawa you never know they are all good symptoms especially the stabbing pains i got those keep hoping and dont give up till the witch puts in an appearance:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I know I just keep blarting been horrible to Oh and just cant settle to anything I am so hating this 2WW


----------



## Chris77

Just sheer will power Dmn..:rofl: I am TERRIFIED of a bfn :argh:


----------



## dmn1156

the 2ww does suck and it can be stressfull but everyone is here and can help the wait seem to go a bit quicker have you got a date for testing


----------



## dmn1156

Chris77 said:


> Just sheer will power Dmn..:rofl: I am TERRIFIED of a bfn :argh:

ooh your a better lady than me lol id be there counting the days down to testing :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I have to say I'm really not looking forward to testing. :dohh: I've tested every month for the last 12 months and after 12 :bfn:'s :test: loses their appeal. 

I think, if my temps stay high, I THINK I'll be able to bring myself to :test: on Saturday. 

Something tells me I MIGHT be....don't know why really but when I look at my temps...for some reason it just says preggo chart to me? :shrug: I guess it's the curves and no real dips....I don't know....grasping at straws really :rofl: 

I'm trying to not expect a :bfp: I am getting stabbing pains though and my lower abdomen feels weird and crampy and I think I'm having tugging and pulling sensations but if I am they are happening so quick I can't be certain, if that makes any sense. Yesterday, I had a stomach ache.


----------



## dmn1156

i know what you mean i tested 13dpo and my chart has dips and curves all over the place i really thought i was going to get a bfn lol


----------



## Melsue129

Chris, I totally thought your chart looks like a prego chart and the cramping could be a good sign... I feel bad about your BFN fear though, sorry to hear that the TTC for so long has brought that fear on... But I'll be anxiously waiting for Saturday!!!!!!!

Lawa - hang in there, we all go a little crazy with the dreaded 2ww.... Try and keep up the PMA and think positive, dont stress so much because it could work against you... Keep your head up and lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Chris77

Melsue, really?! You thought that? Okay good so I'm NOT going crazy?! :rofl: :rofl: Bless you for humoring me. :hugs: 

I also have a headache....had one for the past 2 or 3 days. And get this....I'm afraid to take Tylenol b/c I don't want it lowering my temps. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl: I'm such an ass. :dohh:


----------



## Melsue129

Chris - Im not humoring you its what Ive been truly been thinking.... Im dying for you to test soon, but dont do it too soon because I dont want you to be disappointed with a :bfn: reading if its too soon to show.... Im tellin u go look at the prego charts on FF - I feel like a dork but I studied those suckers!!! :rofl:

UUUUGGGHH - I went to the loo a little while ago and saw some pink spotting, not what I wanted to see today..... :nope: I called the drs and spoke to the nurse, she is going to call the lab and see if they can turn my bloods from last week into #'s to check my levels, she wants me to call back at 3pm.. If she cant I have to go get more blood work done... Soooo nervous... :nope:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue dont worry too much i had pink spotting midwife told me it is sometimes just the placenta embedding itself and things just generally moving around i hope it is the same for you im sure it is nothing to worry about


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Melsue :hugs: I will test on Saturday the 4th....that's when FF says to test. MAYBE MAYBE I'll get my nerve up to test on Friday. :argh:


----------



## dmn1156

chris we will eagerly be awaiting your result lol your chart is looking really good


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh afternoon ladies! So glad to be at work and not at home atm. DD was sick with a tummy bug and I think she can actually be home by herself now. :thumbup: 

Meldmac WOOOHOOO!!! My cycle buddy! Lets make that bump buddies soon!

Melsue don't worry to much about the pink, it's about the time you would have started your period and they say this can happen and does happen more often than not. :hugs:

Chris chart is still looking good! 

Lawa how are you today?

dmn great pma spreader that you are!

Kelly YEAH for BD! So sorry you have a headache! Must be all that paper work. LOL

wannab glad you had a nice first day!

bec don't worry about pg brain. LOL so glad you get your dating scan next week.
So sorry if I forgot anybody it's just been about 10 pgs for me to read and I can't blame pg brain. LMAO

Hope your all doing well.

I had sorry if this is tmi but some stuff that reminded me of snot last night before my bath and then just creamy cm today any suggestions?


----------



## Chris77

hey Csunshine, how are you?

I have a terrible headache....so painful. I have an hour and a half left at work and then I go home and rest.

No suggestions on the snot but it sounds really good!


----------



## gumb69

sunshine omg - snot that is a very good possible pregnancy sign xxx


----------



## gumb69

Chris - fx for you xx


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine - I had that snot thing happen to me right after I got a confirmed test... Told the drs about it because of course I was online trying to figure out what the hell it was (thought it was mucus Plug - too soon for that though I think) they said no worries its because you are prego. So good sign, Im thinkin!

Chris sorry you have a head ache, Cant wait for you to test, so excited!!!! 

Me well nurse called me back and wants me to go to the lab for more blood work now... Gotta leave work by 4:00 to get there in time and I hate to trigger someone noticing that Im gone... Uuuugh... I dont want them to find out this early.... :shrug:


----------



## gumb69

Say you have the dentist or something x


----------



## gumb69

OR really throw them off the scent and tell them you are due your annual smear xx they deffo won't think you are pregnant if going for a smear x


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> hey Csunshine, how are you?
> 
> I have a terrible headache....so painful. I have an hour and a half left at work and then I go home and rest.
> 
> No suggestions on the snot but it sounds really good!

I have had a headache as well and took some tylenol this afternoon. I think it's pretty much been a ritual the last week or so. LOL 

I have about 3hrs left at work.

Thanks Gumb and Melsue hope it's a good sign!


----------



## dmn1156

it sounds a good sign csunshine i got that too fxd for you and i am trying to spread the PMA i dont like to think that any of the lovely ladies in here are sad besides it is good to share pma lol

Melsue hope your blood work goes well


----------



## beaney

Hi folks! Welcome all newbies! and Congrats to new pg's! 

I've just scrolled through all the pages I've missed in the last few days. Sounds like there's some good signs and symptoms among you. Csunshine, you made me laugh with your broken bed! Kelly, glad you're enjoying your course and hope this cycle's a lucky one. 

Well. I'm being tentative because I know the 'rules' are not to say too much on TTC forums, but.... I tested on Sunday with FMU and again tonight with much diluted... and let's just say neither was negative!! :happydance: Sunday's FMU produced two very strong lines.

I'm also being very tentative because I'm totally scared beyond belief of another m/c, so I'm not telling any family or friends for a while. Which is so hard cos I can't wait to tell my mum! I notice every twinge and dread seeing anything when I go to the loo - I had a dream last night that I lost the baby. Eek! Just hoping hoping hoping that this little bean sticks like superglue to me until June 2010. Am now 4 weeks, maybe 4+1. Melsue you're just a few days in front of me! 

Good luck and tons and tons of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Csunshine013

beaney said:


> Hi folks! Welcome all newbies! and Congrats to new pg's!
> 
> I've just scrolled through all the pages I've missed in the last few days. Sounds like there's some good signs and symptoms among you. Csunshine, you made me laugh with your broken bed! Kelly, glad you're enjoying your course and hope this cycle's a lucky one.
> 
> Well. I'm being tentative because I know the 'rules' are not to say too much on TTC forums, but.... I tested on Sunday with FMU and again tonight with much diluted... and let's just say neither was negative!! :happydance: Sunday's FMU produced two very strong lines.
> 
> I'm also being very tentative because I'm totally scared beyond belief of another m/c, so I'm not telling any family or friends for a while. Which is so hard cos I can't wait to tell my mum! I notice every twinge and dread seeing anything when I go to the loo - I had a dream last night that I lost the baby. Eek! Just hoping hoping hoping that this little bean sticks like superglue to me until June 2010. Am now 4 weeks, maybe 4+1. Melsue you're just a few days in front of me!
> 
> Good luck and tons and tons of :dust: to everyone.

Oh YEAH!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## dmn1156

congratulations beany


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Beany!!


----------



## meldmac

OMG congrats Beany!! :happydance: Soooo happy for you!!

Melsue: I'm sure the pink spotting is nothing. :hugs:

Dmn: sorry you're feeling sick :hugs:

Sunshine: Yes I hope we are bump buddies soon that would be so awesome!

My brain is rubbish again tonight sorry if I've missed anyone! :hugs: to everyone and :dust:

Oh and Chris I'm really loving your chart!!!

So finally my headache has gone away, just really tired today. Well I am not sure about my temps for today as I was up pretty much since 2 am and didn't have any consecutive sleep of more than a half hour or so. Oh well.


----------



## Chris77

meldmac..glad your headache has gone away. I've had one ALL DAY!! Just won't go away....had it from the moment I woke up too. Terrible way to wake up!!


----------



## meldmac

Headaches suck! Maybe though it's a good sign....wont ss, wont ss...starts chanting...


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I symptom spot so much that even when I have my period or even before I've ovulated, I'll feel something or something strange will happen with my body and I'll think, "OMG, could I be pregnant?" Then I would remember that I had my period or haven't ovulated yet. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl: I'm hoping it's a good sign as well, but who knows. I get headaches pretty often though, but it's been awhile since I had one like this.


----------



## Melsue129

YAY!!!! Congrats Beaney!!!! :wohoo: So excited for you... Were you temping??? Do you know your ovulation date? I did my EDD from my ovulation date and its June 3rd 2010 - I wonder if we had the same EDD... Soooo happy for you... Congrats, Congrats, Congrats!

I went for my blood work before coming home and made dinner, cleaned up, finished laundry and now Im on the couch with the laptop hanging with the DH and the Pup! Trying to relax and I know I should of when I got home but we have to eat right?! Gosh if I waited for DH to cook we would either starve or go broke from take out... Eekkk... 

Okay ladies - anyone else know when they are going to test??? Cant wait for Friday Chris !!! Also Im going to be stalking your chart until then.... :haha:

Sorry to hear about todays headaches... They totally suck!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Congrats beany woohoo!!

Sounds like there are some fab symptoms & signs going on, looking forward to more bfps from this thread. 

Melsue I'm sure the spotting is nothing, it's so so common in early pregnancy :hugs:

no news here just plodding along.


----------



## westbrja

Wow lots to read. I'm posting from my Blackberry and can't see evryones post so I'm going off memory. Sorry if I screw up or forget anyone lol.
Beaney - Congrats!
Chris - You're killin us! I don't think you have to be worried about a BFN this month honey lol! Maybe the headache is due to a change in hormones this month for a different reason (wink)?
Melsue - PMA I'm sure you're fine. I had the same spotting at the same time with pg #2.
Csunshine & Meldmac - Good luck ladies!
Lawa - PMA and hugs to ya!
Everyone else, hope you're well and sorry if I missed you.
Well the witch is packing up and I think she'll be completely outta here by tmw. Whooooohoooo! I can finally get some good old fashioned....oh sorry....well anyways. Whoever else mentioned BD the day after AF earlier I am totally with you on that sista lmao.
So since I haven't been temping while OTR, I should start tmw am when AF leaves or the next am? I'm so confused. Please help me.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, wow way to many pages to read for one day, I didn't come on till the evening cause I was working on my last paper due this week. Which I am pretty much done now. Whoot! Now a final exam and another midterm next week. 

My ovaries feel super tender from the clomid so I am happy to be taking my last pill tomorrow. 

Beany I am super happy for you and I hope hope hope that everything goes wonderfully for you! 

SOrry to everyone else there was way to much to read, will check back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs_N

Westbrja I don't suppose it really matters when you start temping again. I don't find my temp changes much during af but of course some people find it goes a but haywire! 
Kelly :happydance: yay for finishing your paper! Sorry you are having side effects from the clomid but also yay because it sounds like it's doing something!


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> hi all well my throat is so sore today it feels dry and tickly all the time and no amount of drink makes it feel better and i forgot to ask the midwife i saw today if throat lozenges would be ok i hate colds but at least it is not full blown flu (she says touching wood that i dont get flu)
> 
> melsue so glad your feeling ok and hopefully you get flu or colds over winter im just hoping my coat will fit through winter lol
> 
> chris 10dpo woohoo and your temps are looking good how you managing not to test
> 
> wannabeamom not long till testing for you keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> 
> becca glad all went well at your appointment im sure your next scan will be lovely i have a dating and nuchal scan on the 19th oct
> hope everyone else is well


thanks hun, ive vowed not to test until i know its going to be bfp as its getting expensive testing every month and i dont like seeing bfn!!

good luck to everyone!!

sunshine its all looking very good!!

congrats beanie :)

xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi girls :hi:

Temp took a bit of a dive this morning. I'm guessing it'll be lower tomorrow and I'll start to spot. I guess it could climb back up so I'm trying to be a little hopeful still. But I think I should just accept defeat so tomorrow morning won't be harder. 

How is everyone?


----------



## dmn1156

thats not a bad dip chris your still in there with a chance you never know PMA


----------



## meldmac

Ladies could you please take a look at my chart and tell me what you think??

Sorry got to go to work but will catch up later!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

your chart is looking good meldmac fxd for you


----------



## littlehush

Im only 5dpo but i have lots of PMA even if my body hasnt!
Im already getting some cramps..what is that all about :shrug: maybe my body has already given up already! And im HUNGRY!!!
Another 8-10 days until testing, or for the witch to show her face
PMA PMA

Theres lots of good looking charts around...FX'd for you all
lots of baby :dust:

xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Good Morning everyone!!!

Chris thats not quite a dive - just a small flucuation and it doesnt look bad, so dont be worried about it... I had a small flucuation this morning and Im supposedly prego.... Keep up the PMA, Cant wait for Friday...

Meldmac - Girl you temps look great that high... So keep up the PMA - they look awesome!! Do you know when you are going to test? 

I hope our other pregos are doing okay?? How's DMN feeling?


----------



## Chris77

Meldmac, your temps look great! Fx'd for you!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

littlehush your chart is looking good too the cramps can be implantation so you never know keep that PMA it can happen

and i feel like if i had no will power i would eat till i looked like a hippo but im being good and desperately ignoring my craving for apple pie and custard and almond tarts and fruit scones as you can see a bit of a sweet tooth forming lol im replacing all cravngs with fruit lol already gaining some weight dont want a 10lbr lol


----------



## Melsue129

dmn1156 said:


> littlehush your chart is looking good too the cramps can be implantation so you never know keep that PMA it can happen
> 
> and i feel like if i had no will power i would eat till i looked like a hippo but im being good and desperately ignoring my craving for apple pie and custard and almond tarts and fruit scones as you can see a bit of a sweet tooth forming lol im replacing all cravngs with fruit lol already gaining some weight dont want a 10lbr lol

:rofl: so funny.... I understand how you feel.... DH has been looking at my dinner plates and doing a double take - saying why do you get to have more than me??? I reply in a deep dark voice "because Im hungry!!!!" :haha: no real cravings yet....


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue129 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> Chris thats not quite a dive - just a small flucuation and it doesnt look bad, so dont be worried about it... I had a small flucuation this morning and Im supposedly prego.... Keep up the PMA, Cant wait for Friday...
> 
> Meldmac - Girl you temps look great that high... So keep up the PMA - they look awesome!! Do you know when you are going to test?
> 
> I hope our other pregos are doing okay?? How's DMN feeling?



Melsue you are preggo lol my temps dropped for about a week so no need to worry and i had the pink discharge and im still here lol and only 19 days to my next scan woohoofxd for that im doing ok today a bit of queasy feeling but am manageing to do some housework with 10 min breaks every 30 mins or i get achy lol and i seem to have developed a craving for sweet stuff lol
how you feeling today


----------



## dmn1156

just tell him that the main bit is for you and the little bean wants the rest lol i swear a lot of my gain is gas as i seem to have a lot of wind lol


----------



## Chris77

Morning Dmn :hi: Or afternoon in your case. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

hi chris yes it is it is 1.19pm here


----------



## Melsue129

dmn1156 said:


> just tell him that the main bit is for you and the little bean wants the rest lol i swear a lot of my gain is gas as i seem to have a lot of wind lol

Ya I know me too!!! :rofl: Its gotta be all of the extra food Im eating... I dont think Ive eatin this well in years... Im doing okay - waiting to call the drs this morning... Tested again this morning still came up positive and a strong line so Im thinking thats good... Im just a bit nervous though... I get lil waves a nausea - like if I think about them or let it get to me I could have my head in the toilet but I just push thru them and try and forget its even happening and they pass.... Other than that just tired, alot! :sleep:


----------



## dmn1156

It is good your eating well tho have you got a scan date yet well im trying to be good lol DS weighed in at 8lb 9oz dont want any bigger than him altho with him all i ate was crisps and coca cola lol had a realy savoury thing going on lol a nice 7lbr would be great lol


----------



## Melsue129

I have a date Nov2nd to go get blood work and to do more paperwork with the nurse and than at that appt with her she will set up my first scan date - unless they tell me this morning that they want me to get one sooner... Then I have my first appt with my dr Nov 16 and she will check my cervix and all of that happy stuff... November just seems sooooo far away - uuuugh...:wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

it does seem forever but then i think this whole pregnancy stuff seems to take forever it take 5 minuites to create it the it takes us an entire 40 weeks to nurture them to a healthy baby men have it sooo easy lol


----------



## Chris77

Melsue - I'm sure the time will fly on by! November will be here before you know it. Tomorrow is October already!!


----------



## SDBL23

Good morning ladies.:flower:

disclaimer: I just found all the happy faces... I must use them! 

How are all our :baby: ladies doing!? I'm so excited for all of the :bfp:'s that we have gotten

those in the 2ww PMA!!! and :dust: for everyone!! 

AFM: Thought I had 2 more days before the little eggy showed. Had lots of CF at work yesterday and was a little dissapointed as we hadn't BD'd in two days. But Dh called and asked if I wanted to have a romantic date and some :sex: that night, OF COURSE!!! when I got home I did an OPK to be sure and hopped in the :shower:. The little happy face is back, fabulous dinner and dh made a deposit at the baby bank. Got the second happy face this AM so we will :sex: tonight and tomorrow and keep our fx'd!!! 

I guess I'm in the 2ww?


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for the happy faces SDBL..... :hugs: lots of :dust: to you!!!

Yes so happy October is here tomorrow but still seems like a long wait... I spk to the nurse and she asked me more questions and said she will see if the dr wants more blood taken or if I should come in for an early scan in a few weeks..So waiting yet again for another phone call.... :wacko:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

The smileys are my favorite part of replying to any thread. LMAO :thumbup:


Glad you got your smiley face and let the :sex: begin and hopefully DH deposits lots of :spermy: that results in a :baby: LOL

Hope all my other lovely ladies are doing well!

Me well had another temp rise had a backache and bloated. LOL I feel much like a cow today! @@'s are tender but was like that the last two months and had heartburn that seems to have subsided so :shrug: thinking my body is just playing with me. LMAO


----------



## Chris77

I am so trying to remain positive today but am finding it difficult. I keep thinking to myself well maybe today's dip was just implantation or just a plain old dip and will rise again tomorrow, but I think the possibility of that is unlikely. 

However, some interesting things to note: my boobs are more sore than they were, and I almost always spot on 11 dpo when I have a BM, but not today (sorry TMI) so MAYBE....but I am still not holding out much hope, as my body does strange things from month to month. :dohh: I'm also very emotional today, so that could most definitely mean af is on her way.


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris your temp is still way above the coverline so don't fret just yet! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks...it was such a blow in confidence this morning...plus the fact that I took a dip on 11 dpo the last time I charted has me a bit paranoid. :dohh:


----------



## Aster

Am sure its fine honey, i don't temp (although if this isn't my cycle I may start!) but these girlies know what their talking about! :winkwink:
Big hugs :hugs:

Quick question though for you temp-ers! :blush: Is it a normal digital thermometer or a special one? 

Ast xx


----------



## Chris77

It's a special one....it has to say BBT. The BBT's record temps like 98.65 whereas regular thermometers record only 98.6. You need that extra tenth or whatever it's called....I'm so bad with decimals. :dohh: The BBT records the slightest shift in temp whereas a regular one does not. You need to know of any slight shifts b/c that can make the difference on which day you ovulated.


----------



## Lawa

HI guys well 10 DPO tomorrow 

I have been tired and yawning since lunch. Had a headache.

Loads of CM And cramps in tummy.

I hope its my month! BFN at 9DPO


----------



## Chris77

Lawa, sounding good. Good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## Lawa

Chris77 said:


> Lawa, sounding good. Good luck to you!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks chick I feel PG but also think my body is playing tricks on me like last month and about to come on!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Lawa said:


> HI guys well 10 DPO tomorrow
> 
> I have been tired and yawning since lunch. Had a headache.
> 
> Loads of CM And cramps in tummy.
> 
> I hope its my month! BFN at 9DPO

Sounds promising but I would hold off on testing until at least 12dpo fxd for you!


----------



## gumb69

Melsue -November will be here before you know it
chris and sunshine - i'm lovin the symptoms xxx

sdbl- yay for the smiley face xxx fx you have caught the eggyxx bd 2 days before is perfect timing, plus today and tomorrow. xxxx


i used to hop in the bath after i got my smiley face, but i read that washing before dtd can lead to washing away any cm. I have very litte cm, so whatever i have i need to keep. xxx sdlb- hope you don't think i'm being negative saying thisxx

fingers crossed you all get BFP. you are all so deserving of them.

Meldmac- Can't believe you are 9 weeks. Is your body shape changing. do you think you are starting to show.


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone. Thanks for all your good wishes. :hugs: I'm feeling fine so far, just some twinges and tiny waves of nausea - but hoping symptoms carry on and get stronger to remind me that all's ok! 

Melsue, I was temping but my temps were a bit wonky this month! So not sure which out of a likely 2 days that I O'd, so I've guesstimated the EDD as 8th June, could be 7th. I'm also likely to have to wait until Nov for scans etc, but am hoping to visit Dr in next few days and will ask if I can have bloods/early scan to check things are going right.Tried today but they had no appointments. What's the blood work you're having done?

Dmn, hope you're doing fine too, exciting that the scan isn't too far away! Lawa, don't worry about early BFN, keep hoping! Chris, the odd temp change is probably nothing to be concerned about - my temps were their weirdest this month! Having said that, I've never used the proper BBT thermometer, just an ordinary digital one, but my temps change so much that I can still usually spot enough of a pattern! But Aster, I'd go with the BBT advice as I'm sure it is more reliable. 

Yay for all the smileys out there! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow csunshine you've been busy look at all those X's!!!!! 

Chris don't worry your temps are still high.

To all the pg ladies hope the symptoms are treating you well, what I would do for some morning sickness!

It is so hard to keep up with everyones posts now that I am in class all day. I skipped afternoon class and came home early to 4 pages! It's only been 12 hours since I last posted! 

I should be O'ing in the next 5 to 9 days now that I have taken my last clomid pill. Here's to hoping for an early one!


----------



## gumb69

YAy for the last clomid tablet f x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I am very happy! I don't think I will take them next month as I want to give my ovaries a break if we start treatment and cause they made me feel weird.


----------



## Lawa

Well i have a bit of spotting tiny bright red blood so think I am out this month


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry Lawa


----------



## Csunshine013

Lawa said:


> Well i have a bit of spotting tiny bright red blood so think I am out this month

Don't count yourself out, some women get spotting at the time your due for period and really they are pg so just wait until you get a full flow before you count yourself out.:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I will see chick shouldnt be due on till next monday though


----------



## dmn1156

Lawa i agree with csunshine i would not count yourself out just yet until it is full blown you never know 

Kelly glad it is the last day of clomid for you sorry it has made you feel weird tho 

Beany how you feeling im ok i took advantage of feeling better to catch up on the housework i had let slide whilst i felt sick i feel wiped out now tho and my back is killing me lol 

how is everyone else tonight


----------



## beaney

dmn1156 said:


> Lawa i agree with csunshine i would not count yourself out just yet until it is full blown you never know
> 
> Kelly glad it is the last day of clomid for you sorry it has made you feel weird tho
> 
> Beany how you feeling im ok i took advantage of feeling better to catch up on the housework i had let slide whilst i felt sick i feel wiped out now tho and my back is killing me lol
> 
> how is everyone else tonight

Generally fine thanks, just weary and wishing the housework would do itself! Also can't wait til i get my automatic car next month - the clutch and gear changes in my car hurt!! Am still excited and cant believe it's only 2 days since the BFP, time going slowly!!

Lawa, I agree with the others, keep hoping. It looks early for AF just yet. Kelly, hope the clomid works for you! Hope everyone else is having a nice evening. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

i have an automatic i love it well i did until today when i had to get the wheel bearings done 75 per set grrr


----------



## Kelly9

I am going to have to get winter tires soon since I Am driving on the big highway to get to class every day. Should be about 500 bucks I think for all four but worth it, I'll feel safer. I had all seasons on last winter cause I only drove 10 km to work and I would get stuck on little hills at light intersections cause they wouldn't grip the snow and ice. It was embarrassing


----------



## dmn1156

no you need to feel confident in your car


----------



## Chris77

Good evening ladies :hi:

Lawa, sorry about the spotting but with AF being 5 days away, it COULD be IB. Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## SDBL23

Dh just got home from work, he is super excited about :sex:, i just love those little guys, they look like they are having so much fun!! 

Their bed reminds me of someone, who shall remain nameless, that broke theirs!! 

Very crampy on right this month, I trying to have a PMA, with every :bfn: that we get it is harder and harder... Does anyone else have a hard time being in the mood on ov day? I feel so bloated and crampy that I just dont feel like having any fun... Anyone else?

Gum: don't think you're neg at all. We bd'd several hours later, and I KNOW there was lots, sorry for tmi!


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls,

I had 12 hrs of class today with only a quick break in between. Couldn't post much but I did skim thru and read your posts. Glad to hear everyones well for the most part. Sounds like a lot of waiting games going on. Well I better get off of here since this is the first nite that AF has been completely gone and the man is looking at me like he wants something, lmao! I have to work in the morning and am exhausted from school but feel obligated lol. So I'll check in tmw ladies. Hey what's up with a good opk to use for this month? And what's the smiley faces abt? Is that some monitor or something? See ya


----------



## runnergrl

Im joining! I am at CD29, and AF is 2 days late. If it doesnt happen this month, I will be moving to WTC... I wish you all luck!

:dust:


----------



## Lawa

Well nothing on pad thi morning but still bits of blood when wipe so will dsee?


----------



## wannabeamom

Kelly9 said:


> I am going to have to get winter tires soon since I Am driving on the big highway to get to class every day. Should be about 500 bucks I think for all four but worth it, I'll feel safer. I had all seasons on last winter cause I only drove 10 km to work and I would get stuck on little hills at light intersections cause they wouldn't grip the snow and ice. It was embarrassing


do you get loads of snow then?? i wish we did we only get a light covering which is shame cos i love it the only chance i get to use my ski's is when we pay to go abroad :(

hows everyone doing today??

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome runnergirl have you tested?? :dust:

back from work. still no sign of af. I am officially fed up of this cycle now!


----------



## foxyfocus

hi ladies

so sorry i didnt get back on last month my pc broke, anyway just to update you af got me last month and of course i was most upset anyway im now 7dpo and come to you with a new question i wonder if any of you can help or know of anyone that this has happened to... ok from about 4dpo i had been getting mild af like cramps all day but nothing much to worry about but yesterday (6dpo) i was just doing some washing when i had this overwhelming pain in my abdomn it was like very sharpe pains low down in pelvis area and just above pubic bone like af cramps all at once i was curled up on the bed for a whole hour and it made me feel very sick, untill my mum came and gave me a shot of brandy to help which it did, now today 7dpo i just feel slighty bruised inside but fine could this have been implantaion? i so hope so!! thanks girls for taking the time to read this im going crazy its been 3 months since mc and im driving myself mad with the 2ww lol 

babydust to all off you hope we all get our bpf this month xxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N have you thought of testing apparently i found out in some cases your chart does not always show ov just a thought


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: My temp went back up!! :yipee:


----------



## dmn1156

see counting yourself out when you going to test we cant wait lol


----------



## Chris77

I don't know. :argh: If my temps stay up, I promise to test on Saturday.


----------



## bellamamma

Chris77 said:


> I don't know. :argh: If my temps stay up, I promise to test on Saturday.

FXD!!
:dust:
:dust:
PMA PMA PMA


----------



## dmn1156

Fxd for you chris


----------



## meldmac

Good luck Chris! :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

A part of me wants to get really excited but the other part of me is afraid to get excited in case my temps dive tomorrow. But, I have to admit that I DO feel like this is the cycle....and I've had this feeling for a while. But there's a whole lot of second guessing going on. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

you have a lot of will power id be in the bathroom already with a :test: :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: yeah, well I'm kinda regretting not testing now. :dohh:

But oh well......tomorrow.....it's only a day away..... :D So ya gotta hang on 'till tomorrrrrrrrrroooooow......:D :rofl:

Hopefully, I won't chicken out and even MORE hopefully my temp will stay up.


----------



## Melsue129

Lawa - I had red spotting when I had inplantation!! Literally it was only a tiny bit each day for three days when I went pee.... It was at DPO 9, 10 and 11... Then I got by :bfp: at DPO13... Fx'd for you... Its not over until she shows full blown...

Chris - soooooo excited about your temps, keep up the PMA chicky!!!! :hugs:

Kelly - yay for clomid, I hope this is your month! :hugs:

Csunshine - how long are you holding off to test??

Mrs. N - did you test yet? Im with the others, I think you need to go for it. You went on holiday and didnt temp so who knows if you O'd.... Hmmmmmmmm..... :hugs:

Oh my gosh who did I forget??? There was a newbie that came in and said she was 2 days past when AF is due - Have you Tested!!!!??????????? :test:

Beaney - Thanks!!! Ive been getting blood work done because I had a little bit of pain in my left side and was spotting a little bit of pink, so they were testing my HCG levels....

Well I spk to the nurse lastnight and she sent me for blood work again this morning... i dont ahve this mornings results but I got my HCG levels from my past two blood tests...
On Sept 23th - HCG 94 and Sept 29th - HCG 1241 - so thats a good sign - she had more bloods taken this morning to make sure they are still rising and they scheduled me for an ultrasound on Monday - vaginal ultrasound YUK! But this is so they can see the sack and make sure its in the correct spot - Um, like in my uterus!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!! I'll have todays test results probably in 6 1/2 more hours... Eeekkk.. The wait!!! :wacko:

Couldnt believe the pages I had to read this morning... Had to go shopping after work for another baby shower gift then went home fixed supper, showered and wanted to get on the laptop but was totally exhausted so I layed on the couch with my blankie and watched a movie with the DH.... I always have tons of stuff I want to do when I get home but never have the energy to do it... Blah...


----------



## dmn1156

melsue i had pink discharge and cramping it mas just the little bean getting comfortable it is good that your levels are going up they should be nearly double now good that you got a scan tho always nice to reassure you 

Chris i had a dip then a rise and a dip before i got my BFP so id still test even if you get a slight dip 

well im counting down to the 19th i know they said the risk was only 3% now but it will make me relax a bit more so looking forward to that 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## SDBL23

West: I found the smiley face link and think that they are great!!! :happydance: Also my OPK's give me this stupid little smiley face when I have my LH surge.

Foxy: Its a possibility, all the ladies that are here say they have had some strange cramps like that before their :bfp:, it's just going to be a wait and see game.

How are all the pg ladies doing? Yay for sticky beans!!! 

Chris hang in there, we're all hoping beyond hope that you caught that eggy!!

Runner: do your cycles normally run over? I would :test: if not. How long have you been ttc? 

AFM: :sex: last night, will again tonight. I am going to say that I am 1dpo now, we'll go with that. I had a dream last night that we had twin girls, but that my husband delivered them, like actually pushed them out. I was just thrilled that we had a girl! lol... I just keep thinking of that statistic that says 80% of healthy couples trying will conceive in one year... I'm not sure if it gives me hope or makes me freak out...


----------



## Melsue129

SDBL- Doing good, hoping for a sticky bean too!!!!! Thanks! 
Have my fx'd for you that you caught your eggy!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my so many pages and I just was off for 12hrs. :dohh:

Welcome runnergrl I would test if your late! :thumbup: fxd

Good Luck Chris temp still looking good!

Mrs N look at your temp :test: it does look very promising and you have no idea if you O'd or not!

Foxy I wouldn't worry about your cramps, but if they continue I would phone the doctor as it could be an etopic or appendisitis.

Melsue so glad you levels are rising normally!

Meld we are in the 1ww :wohoo:

dmn glad you doing well and your feeling more comfortable with the pg!

Kelly so today was the last Clomid day! YEAH hope it works and you don't any more! fxd! :hugs:

SDBL hope you caught that illusive eggy!

Ok so I know there are ladies that I have missed so sorry but I am a bit scatter brained atm.

I had some snot like discharge again last night before bath and all my other symptoms have disappeared so I guess next week will be the tell all! Hope you all are doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Well had brown spotting today but no Flow?

Nothing out on pad.

But getting pulling and twinges in abdomen not like AF cramps though>


----------



## Melsue129

Lawa those sound like the pulling sensations that I felt and I also had crampies too.... Fx'd for you -- How many DPO are you??? :test:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sounds Good Lawa! FXD and LOADS OF DUST!!!:thumbup:


----------



## carriecinaz

Lawa, runnergrl and Mrs N  :test:

Csunshine  When do you plan on testing? 

Chris  I cant wait to see what happens Sat, temps look great!

Melsue - Happy to hear your HCG is rising nicely. The vaginal ultrasound isnt fun but youll be so reassured once they see the sack.

dmn  No worries, I think your little bean is doing just fine. 

Kelly  Keeping my fingers xd for you!!! Come on Clomid!

SDBL  Heres to lots of bding. Hope you had fun!


As for me, I have been so green the past several days. I feel a lot better today though. We have an ultrasound tomorrow and peanut will almost be 7 weeks so, if all is well, we will see the heartbeat. DH and I are so excited about that. I took the day off of work today so I can actually get some stuff done, run some errands and make a nice dinner for my neglected DH. I feel so behind on life right now!


----------



## foxyfocus

thanks girls the pains dont seem to have come back so thats a good thing, only another 7 days to go im gonna go crazy in that time lol, ive been stalking the site and hoping all you ladies get your bfp soon its such a horrible wait keep your chins up and try to relax as much as we all can easy said than done i know good luck girls fxd for you all xxxx


----------



## shawnie

Ive been hoping that for everyone too foxy, if I lived near ya all Id rub bellys lol I did that with every pregnant lady or friend I had for luck. Kinda like a genie in a lamp lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha you girls are a bad influence :haha:
so I caved in and tested - I'm pretty sure it is :bfn: but there is what I would call a shadow where the line should be, so now I'm like er, what next? I guess wait it out a couple more days and try again? I think my high temps are because I'm on nights so sleeping in the day - they went high last time I was on nights too. Will see what they do on saturday morning when I'm back to normal hours. 
Chris your temps are looking really good, don't know how you are resisting the lure of the tests :haha: good luck! :dust:
melsue yay for rising hcg, those are really good numbers :happydance:sounds like all our lovely preggo ladies are doing well, yay!


----------



## dmn1156

well i have kissed goodbye to morning sickness and hello to evening sickness lol 

carrie glad your doing ok

csunshine glad your doing ok today

Shawnie you do make me laugh lol


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N it may not be a BFN maybe it is a line fighting to be noticed lol fxd for you


----------



## Lawa

Hey girls i am 10dpo and BFN on a Frer this morning will test again tomorrow ;D


----------



## dmn1156

Lawa i did not get a positive till 13dpo and even then it was very faint fxd for you


----------



## carriecinaz

Mrs N what did you test with? An ic or a frer??? If it was an ic I say test tomorrow with an frer!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, good luck to those who are testing especially you mrs N! I do hope your shadow turns out to be a line.

I was told the clomid would not work for us but we were welcome to try, I am mostly using it so that I O earlier and can call the clinic sooner for treatment. I call in on the first day of every period. We're out this month for treatment so now we wait for the beginning of my next cycle. 

Off to get my eyes tested.


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N sounds good yes wait a couple days and test again! Just cause I want to know!! LOL

Kelly you trying to manipulate the clinic. LMAO 

Lawa I would wait a few days I didn't test positive until 17dpo last time. fxd

dmn looking good! Sorry the sickness has moved from morning to evening!It will get better:thumbup:

Shawnie please stay busy so you don't fret! Can't wait to see your next scan!


Carrie so glad you get your scan soon! I am not going to test until Saturday the 10th as af will have shown or not and I will be 16dpo so tired of wasting tests!


----------



## Mrs_N

It was an ic but I do have a frer ready & waiting if by some miracle temps stay up there & no af by sat. 
Not getting my hopes up though cos it'll be amazing if I've even ovulated!


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - Nice temps! :thumbup:

Lawa - Good Luck for a :bfp:

Mrs. N - Oooooh fxd for a strong line!

Chris - You're killing us!!! :test::test::test:

Hey to everyone else! Nothing here to report. I'm going to start my temping again tomorrow morning. Lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

so another one of my old friends from school had her baby this week. Thats 2 that have popped in the last 2 weeks *sigh* it makes me sad that they must have conceived around about the time we started ttc. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Temp way way down....Af will come today. :cry:

Oh well....I put up a good fight this cycle but now I must accept defeat.

Thermometer was weird this morning.....the first reading 97.97 came up soooooo quickly that I thought it was wrong...took it again and it was 98.31 but it didn't beep....took it a third time it beeped and was 98.23....but either way......it's a huge dip regardless of the temps and AF will be starting.


----------



## bellamamma

Ahh Chris...hope it's not true!! Keep up the PMA till/if she shows up tho!


----------



## dmn1156

aww chris fxd hope af stays away for you are the batteries going in your thermometer


----------



## Chris77

I don't know :shrug: It's possible...I'm going to buy a bright shiny new one tonight though for next cycle! :D


----------



## westbrja

Morning ladies - Can someone take a look at my chart and tell me what they think about my temps for yesterday and today? The battery in my thermometer is low and I'm wondering if its giving me accurate temps. Are they supposed to be so low at this point in my cycle?


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja if your battery is low then it could affect your temps but they do sometimes start low just after af has left


----------



## Mrs_N

Chris sorry to hear that, hope af doesn't arrive :dust:
westbrja I wouldn't worry aboutbyour temps being a but low at the moment, they can funny things while your body settles down from af.


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N fxd that your temp stays high! :thumbup:

Chris sorry your temp fell hope af isn't on it's way!

westbrja the temp dip before O is a good thing. My temp is always the lowest right before I O.

Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all doing well!

Me well I woke to very tender @@'s and a backache but that could be due to the sore throat and me maybe getting sick. Other than that I am excited for the end of the work week! I get my hair cut and colored tonight! :happydance: I want something completely different! So we shall see what my wonderful hairdresser has in mind!


----------



## Melsue129

Westbrja - temps may start off low, its kind of good because you will be able to really see the rise when you O :dust:

Chris - Sorry about the temp dive - I was sooo excited for you to test too.... Why dont you try and get a new battery soon and see what your temp does tomorrow... Keep up the PMA - like everyone says not over until she shows....

DMN - sorry to hear about the evening sickness... Blah.... Hope everything else is doing well...

Mrs. N. - Okay I took a cheapy test from the Dollar store and basically they are the same tests as the IC - I took the test swore I could see something and then figured it was an evap and thru it in the trash... Went home and dug it up after 8 hours and could see the faintest line with tiny bit of color... Next day DPO 13 - did a frer and got a line... Go for the FRER - :test:

Csunshine - so the 10th it is.... We will be counting down the days.... !!


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie - love your new profile pic!!! How many weeks were you at this scan??

Carrie - I hope you are doing okay - Im not looking forward to feeling "green" - good for you for taking a day off - Wish I could... 

Lawa everything still sounds good...!! Fx'd for you!

I am sorry if I forgot anyone..... Big Hugs to you!!! :hugs:

Me well got my results from yesterdays test HCG was at 2633 still rising which is good... Went with DH for transvaginal ultrasound this morning and the ultrasound lady couldnt say too much or answer many questions at all.... She did what she had to do and left... She said it looked like I "could" have an interuterian sack but that doesnt mean there couldnt be another sack else where... She took pics of my ovarys too... So I called the office and now Im waiting for a call back because they didnt set up a visit for me to see the dr after the ultrasound... I was still getting some pains in my lower left abdomen really low almost down to my "va-ja-ja".. I was scared lastnight, because the nurse kept telling me, if you get more pains go to the Hospital and I didnt want to go... DH was keeping an eye on my though... He's so sweet even though he's hurt in pain and walking with a cane he trys to take care of me.... Sooo more of a waiting game to see if I need more tests or if I have to go into to see the dr.... Im really nervous....


----------



## Chris77

Well spotting has started....no surprise. Oh well. I refuse to make myself miserable over this. I can be changed by what happens to me but I refuse to be reduced by it.

And it's STILL Friday and I'm STILL grinning like a dog with a strawberry flavored ass! :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

Chris you are hilarious :rofl: where do you come up with those lines.... Keep up that PMA, it is FRIDAY and you will get your :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> Well spotting has started....no surprise. Oh well. I refuse to make myself miserable over this. I can be changed by what happens to me but I refuse to be reduced by it.
> 
> And it's STILL Friday and I'm STILL grinning like a dog with a strawberry flavored ass! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That made me laugh outloud and I'm at work :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

I'm at work too....such a strong worth ethic I have! :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

Hahaha - Me too!!! :rofl: - I just cant stay away!!!!! :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue it is good that your hcg levels are rising dont know what the rest means but if she was not sure she should not of said anything im sure it will all work out fine for you hope they dont keep you waiting too long


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: chris thats so funny! 
I'm sorry you are spotting though :hugs:
Melsue yay for rising hcg, thats fab! Hope you get some answers re: the scan soon :hugs:

ok, so I took a frer, it has the lightest shadow ever on it, can barely see it and I'm probably imagining it anyway -it doesn't photograph really! The IC definately has a visible line so I'm thinking this is an evap.
Ah, come on :witch: put me out of my misery and let me move onto cycle 8!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9455.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Melsue129

Okay ladies, got the call back from the nurse she said that the gestational sac is in my uterus :happydance: and there wasnt any other ones in my tubes or outside of the uterus.. I told her about the sharp pain that got yesterday and she went back and looked at the pictures again with the ultrasound tech and she said no ovary cysts or anything and seeing that Im not spotting they truely think that it really is everything just moving around down there.... Sooo the sack looks like it should look from what she said and she wants me to come back in 2 more weeks for another ultrasound to see if we have a heart beat, etc.... Wow what a load off, for now that is.....:dohh:

Mrs. N. - love that you taking the tests.... maybe you need to wait a few more days to let the lines darken.. I can almost see something on both of them... uuugh... its so tough to see in a photograph... But I say keep up the PMA and try to test again.. :thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N I think I can see a line, but not sure. I have everything crossed for you!

Yeah check out my work ethic. LOL:thumbup:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## westbrja

Since I don't have internet at home (I must live in the stone age) I use my blackberry. So anytime you see a post from me with smileys I'm almost always doing it from work. Lol

Melsue - Congrats on the results!

Mrs_N - I agree, wait a day and TEST! That's so exciting! The suspense has to be killing you.

Csunshine - sorry bout the spotting. Sucks!

Thanks girls for looking at my temps! I just didn't expect them to be as low as 96. Its all new to me.


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue what a huge relief for you im pleased it all went well for you 

Mrs N i thought i could see a really faint line so im with everyone else keep everything crossed for you it is really frustrating sometimes all the waiting 

westbrja temping can be a mystery sometimes lol but it generally all sorts itself out


----------



## Mrs_N

Argh my reply disappeared! 
So I can barely see the line on that photo so you lit must have hawk eyes lol! I'll test on Sunday again if no change but I reckon my temp will be back down low tomorrow.
Melsue yay fab news!


----------



## dmn1156

i think we see lines in our sleep lol


----------



## carriecinaz

Melsue - Congrats on your healthy little bean! :thumbup:

Mrs N - I'm dying, I can't imagine how you feel! The slight lines are hard to capture in a photo. Keeping my fingers, toes and hairs x'd for you!

Chris - LMAO, where did you get that line from???

We had our ultrasound today and it was amazing. Got to see and hear the heartbeat. Peanut is so tiny but he/she definitely resembles the photos you see of what your baby looks like at 6-7 weeks. M/C is less than 5% now for us. :happydance: They moved my due date back 1 day to May 23rd so I'm 6w5d.


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N I can't see anything but I have a raging headache and so can't focus well, I will keep everything crossed for you.

So have stopped clomid now 2 days ago but they headaches won't leave me alone.


----------



## westbrja

Carrie - Congrats on the heartbeat!

Kelly - Sorry about the headache. I give myself injections for migraines so I feel your pain.

I'm doing laundry....like a million loads cuz I've been soooo busy this week. Ugh! I hate laundry.


----------



## meldmac

Melsue glad everything is ok! :hugs:

Csunshine: 2ww is going slowwwwwwwww for me how about you??

dmn: how are you doing sweetie?

Kelly: So sorry about the headaches hope they go away soon!!

Carrie: yay for seeing your bean!!

MrsN: Fx'd for you!!

Chris: So sorry about :witch: getting you! Send her packing!!

Well trying not to get my hopes up and ss to much but my temps are still high. Ugh gotta hold myself back from testing as I want to sooo bad right now!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies! hope you are all well 

mrs n hope you get to test again sunday!!

sunshine when are you testing?

i caved today and did a test it was :bfn: i knew i shouldn't have tested!! it was my last test and just a cheapie tesco one but im gutted!! guess i will wait for af to arrive!! xx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom sorry you got a bfn 

westbrja i have loads of washing and ironing to do i hate both lol

meldmac im ok a bit tired today but other than that im doing ok how you doing today


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## dmn1156

morning chris no sign of af and a rise in temp


----------



## Chris77

No, I'm spotting a bit....it's just not making it out on to any pad. My Af's always start out like this.


----------



## dmn1156

pregnancy starts like that too for some people hope af stays away for you


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun, I really appreciate it. :hugs: But I've been through this enough times to know it's not pregnancy.


----------



## dmn1156

aww hun it will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls,
well temp went back down to my usual range so I'm thinking the high temps were definately nights related, and the 'line' was an evap. now I just really want af to arrive, I am so ready to move onto a new cycle, come on!! :hissy:

wannabe sorry it was bfn, probably too early for you :hugs:
carrie congrats, fab news! :wohoo: must be so so exciting!
kelly hope your headaches go soon, I have heard this about climid before, i wonder weather the soy will give me something similar. Are you taking it in the morning or at night? I heard to take it at night so you sleep through the worst of it. :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Moooorning.....ladies.... :hugs:

Carrie - what type of ultrasound did you end up getting - transvaginal or abdomen??? How are you feeling?? So happy you babies doing great....

Wannabe- it does seem early for you to test so give another go in a few more days.... Good Luck!!

Chris - whats up with the temp rise? Hmmmmm.... :dust:

Mrs. N. Dont loose hope just yet... Keep up the PMA - you're not out until she shows....

Medlmac and Csunshine - Hang in there.... keep busy and have tests within arms reach!!!! :haha:

me well lastnight came home, showered, made dinner, cleaned up and layed on the couch - as soon as my head hit the pillow 8:30pm I was out like a light, been sooo exhausted.... :sleep: But I woke up this morning really refreshed.. Yay.... Gonna buy one more thing for tomorrow Baby Shower and go visit my little cousin in the hospital that had a csection two days ago - her baby was 9lbs 11 oc thats HUGE!! Excited to him!! Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## wannabeamom

im 13 or 14 dpo so thought a test would work today?? :(

af hasnt arrived yet so maybe shes just tricking me and going to make a late appearence

xx


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe I'll keep my fx'd for you - Lots of gals dont get :bfp: until after AF was missed... So dont worry too much... Keep up the PMA... When is AF due for you??? Have you been temping at all??


----------



## Chris77

wannabeamom said:


> im 13 or 14 dpo so thought a test would work today?? :(
> 
> af hasnt arrived yet so maybe shes just tricking me and going to make a late appearence
> 
> xx

Yes, it could work today. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## wannabeamom

Melsue129 said:


> Wannabe I'll keep my fx'd for you - Lots of gals dont get :bfp: until after AF was missed... So dont worry too much... Keep up the PMA... When is AF due for you??? Have you been temping at all??

if im going by the last couple of months she should be here today...if im going with the few before these it will be mon! which will be 15-16dpo

not temping as work stupid shifts so never up at the same times :(

xx


----------



## wannabeamom

Chris77 said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> im 13 or 14 dpo so thought a test would work today?? :(
> 
> af hasnt arrived yet so maybe shes just tricking me and going to make a late appearence
> 
> xx
> 
> Yes, it could work today. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

thanks hun if she stays away ill test again in a few days xx


----------



## SDBL23

SO sorry for all the stupid BFN's those are NOT FAIR!! 

I was at work yesterday and it was just about all I could take, the girls were sitting around talking about how they just think about getting pregnant and do, one was bragging on how she has accidentaly gotten pregnant each time while using condoms, they went on and on and on. I wanted to scream at them for being so insensitive, they do not know that I'm trying, but they DO know that there is another lady that has been for about two years and she was sitting right beside them while they discussed it!! 

I'm 3dpo and just waiting around. Have a lunch date with my bestie today, so excited about it. We're going to eat and go to the craft festival. Gotta kill some time so I cannot think about this and go crazy...


----------



## Chris77

Awww hun I'm sorry. I know it's so hard to hear converstions like that. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

urgh, conversations like that do get to me too :hugs: 

wannabe maybe you ov'd a bit later this cycle, fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## meldmac

I'm an idiot...I caved and tested today even though I know i'm to early and it was a :bfn: Even though I know it's to early I still feel disappoint. Why do I do this to myself????:cry:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: meldmac


----------



## shawnie

meldmac said:


> I'm an idiot...I caved and tested today even though I know i'm to early and it was a :bfn: Even though I know it's to early I still feel disappoint. Why do I do this to myself????:cry:

 aww mel, I did the same thing lady. You're not an idiot you're just adicted to POAS or PIAC lmao I caved and tested on cd7, cd9, CD10, then got a BFP on cd 11. LOL your not alone there. Only a few more days for you to wait to test =):hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

Melsue129 said:


> Moooorning.....ladies.... :hugs:
> 
> Carrie - what type of ultrasound did you end up getting - transvaginal or abdomen??? How are you feeling?? So happy you babies doing great....
> 
> 
> me well lastnight came home, showered, made dinner, cleaned up and layed on the couch - as soon as my head hit the pillow 8:30pm I was out like a light, been sooo exhausted.... :sleep: But I woke up this morning really refreshed.. Yay.... Gonna buy one more thing for tomorrow Baby Shower and go visit my little cousin in the hospital that had a csection two days ago - her baby was 9lbs 11 oc thats HUGE!! Excited to him!! Hope everyone has a great day!!

Melsue - I had transvaginal. They went to do an abdomen one and she said she had to do trans b/c my uterus is tipped backwards. Glad you are getting lots of sleep, it feels so good doesn't it? I'm actually pretty dillusional right about now. Got 3 hours of sleep and finishing up an 8 hour work day. I will probably sleep for about 3 hours when I get home!


----------



## westbrja

Meldmac - My fingers are still x'd for you. I've tested early before and tormented myself too. :dust:
Wannabe - Fx'd for you too! You're still good until the :witch: shows her ugly face. :dust:
Dmn - I HATE ironing even more than laundry. I figure if I get the clothes out of the dryer as soon as it stops, I can just shake out any wrinkles :rofl::rofl:
Chris - I think your body is playing tricks on you and us. What's up with the temps girl? :wacko:

Funny story, last night the OH and I were in bed and was fooling around. So I thought I was going to get some :sex:. So he asks me "Honey are you ovulating yet?" I said "No, why? and he said "Well when will it be time?" So I said next week. Here's the funny part, he rolled over and went to sleep!!! :growlmad: So obviously I went to bed horny without any :sex: and woke up pissed off. :hissy: Oh well, paybacks a bitch honey! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: westbrja how rude :rofl: 
well he can have no excuse when you _are_ ovulating then can he!


----------



## westbrja

:rofl:Yeah he better come into the room wearing a Superman costume and be ready to rock the bed loose! :rofl: No pun intended Csunshine :haha:


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Men are so silly. My DH wants it when he wants it and then anytime I want it! so thats pretty much every day multiple times. :rofl:

We're on a every 2 day schedule like the nurse at the clinic told us with the clomid. It seems most of the symptoms have gone away but still getting hot flashes.


----------



## mommy2ava1109

Hi ladies!!! My name's Pamela. My DH and I have been TTC for 6 months, but just started using OPKs this cycle. We have a 3 year old DD, Ava. 

I'm 10 dpo ~ BFN ~ I'm starting to lose hope. I really thought this was my month, but with BFNs the last couple of days, I'm not optimistic anymore. AF is due in the next couple of days.

Congrats to everyone with BFPs! H&H 9 months!


----------



## westbrja

Welcome mommy2ava, best of luck to you!
Kelly - Well my OH works 3rd shift and usually takes a nap before he goes in. So if I can get the kids in bed on time before he lays down then my chances are better. Once he falls asleep its over until the next day. Lmao!

I'm fighting off a cold but its getting the best of me. I had a low grade temp this evening. Do you think that will affect my charting much? I did do my 1st cm check today and was able to definately tell that it was creamy, so I looked on FF and seen that's about right for this part of time in my cycle. I just don't think I've ever noticed having ewcm except when aroused. I guess I'll be on the look out this month.
By the way, sorry for the TMI, lol.


----------



## Kelly9

West: It took me about 3 months before I understood my CM pattern. I get ewcm but it's not the egg white colour, its wet and slippy but it's creamy coloured so I used to always think that it was creamy and never made it to ewcm but it does. This will sound gross but now instead of checking internally (cause I hate the feeling) I just check DH's thingy after sex, if it's ewcm quality I will see blobs of it on his shaft. Sorry if that was way TMI but it works for me. I also check my panties for circular wet spots. I haven't had to check internally for months now. Although with the clomid I am wondering if it will affect it or not as it dries up CM. I find so far I have had more CM down there then usual before I O so I hope it stays the same. Should be O'ing in 1 to 5 days now. Will start opks tomorrow.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies
how are you all?

welcome mom2ava!

mrs n are you testing again today?????????

im still waiting for witch to show i got up early cos i thought she was knocking on the door but nope it must have been a hoax caller :)

xxx


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> West: It took me about 3 months before I understood my CM pattern. I get ewcm but it's not the egg white colour, its wet and slippy but it's creamy coloured so I used to always think that it was creamy and never made it to ewcm but it does. This will sound gross but now instead of checking internally (cause I hate the feeling) I just check DH's thingy after sex, if it's ewcm quality I will see blobs of it on his shaft. Sorry if that was way TMI but it works for me. I also check my panties for circular wet spots. I haven't had to check internally for months now. Although with the clomid I am wondering if it will affect it or not as it dries up CM. I find so far I have had more CM down there then usual before I O so I hope it stays the same. Should be O'ing in 1 to 5 days now. Will start opks tomorrow.

This site is full of tmi's but its also more helpful than any doc's office I know, lol. I'm so glad u told me abt the ewcm cuz now I know what and where to look for it. Would you use an opk along with temping this month if you were me? At least until I get the feel for my cm? I'm keeping my fx'd for you too. Will you have a normal 2ww after you O?


----------



## westbrja

WTF? My AF usually lasts 5-7 days. Last month I had a weird 4 day AF which has never happened before. AF came this cycle on 9/24. If you look at my chart it lasted longer than normal, but I started bleeding again tonite! I've NEVER had an 11 day period. Any ideas? Could it be because I'm checking my cm internally?


----------



## dmn1156

Morning Ladies so much to read lol

welcome mommytoava 10dpo can sometimes be to earlt to test 

Mrs N what is with your chart any sign of af fxd for you 

wannabeamom hope af stays away for you 

westbrja usually checking your cm does not cause you to bleed spot sometimes hope your cycle sorts soon so you can get to bd

Well what i day i had yesterday started with OH car having its windows smashed in so he went to work with it and got it sorted from there so off i went to a 65th wedding anniversary do but when i got there i got a call from oh saying i need to pick him up at 9.15 pm as they took his car away for repair was not amused really i was so tired so by time i did that and got home again it was 11.30 so a very tiring day


----------



## Mrs_N

westbrja i don't think checking internally would cause you to bleed. is it heavy again or just spotting? if it's spotting could it be ov spotting??

welcome mommytoava, i love that name btw! good luck, don't give up hope yet, 10dpo is still far too early for many people! :dust:

kelly glad your symptoms are settling down.

Well I tested again. Only because my temp went high today :wacko:
Once again a very obvious shadow. I am not sure what to think. I think it's an evap again because it hardly looks like there's any colour in it. It doesn't show up well in the pic but it is clearly obvous irl, I don't even have to squint :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9459 (800 x 533).jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dmn1156

it is a more noticable line than the last one Mrs N i never got a dark line on ic even at 6 weeks keeping fxd for you


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks hun, to be honest I think I'm totally barking up the wrong tree but I'm as impatient as anything and am sooooo fed up with this cycle!


----------



## dmn1156

well you never know your longest ever cycle has been 47 days and your chart altho ff says you did not ov it looks like you could of done on day 29 it is quite a nice dip there your body does funny things when you least expect it to


----------



## meldmac

:hi: everyone

Hope everyone is doing well. MrsN I'm still hoping this is it for you. Maybe try a FRER instead of a store bought one in the next couple of days?

I'm so tempted to test again but really can't stand the disappointment if it's :bfn: right now.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac your temps are looking good but i would advise waiting for a few more days till at least 13dpo as i have rarely seen a BFP at 10dpo so id wait a few days more


----------



## carriecinaz

Mrs N that is definitely a line!!!! I'm begging you, please go get a digi or an frer and test again!


----------



## Kelly9

West: I would use opks, I still do. WHat do you mean will I have a normal 2ww? You mean cause of the clomid? I hope so! My LP is already 15 freaking days long, if anything I hope it shortens it to 13 days or something. I get to piac today! Another couple of hours for my first opk this month. I do hope there is some sign that I will be o'ing in the next couple of days.
I can see it this time mrs n! I am all for you getting a frer or maybe a pack of two and doing one today and one tomorrow or the next day. And posting pics of course.


----------



## wannabeamom

i can see a line mrs n!!!! :test: again :) :D

kelly hope you get a positive opk soon!!!

still waiting for af!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh wannabe so does that mean your officially late


----------



## westbrja

Thanks for all the advice. I have been super stressed for the last week or 2 so maybe that's affecting my cycle. That's the only thing I can think of. I'm going to buy an opk today. According to a few O calculators I did I should be fertile from the 8th-13th. I guess I will start to test around then. I'm soooo confused!
Mrs_N - I can't wait for you to test again! I'm on the edge of my seat for you.
Meldmac - Looking good! Fx'd still!
Something is wrong and I can't thank anyone for their posts. Its telling me I don't have permission now? Weird


----------



## Melsue129

Westbrja - what is up with your "who-ha", is it confused or something... ??? Is it like a spotting or a heavy bleed? red, pink, brown???

Mrs.N.. - Girl you need to test again with an frer.... Have you looked at your IC's after they have dried up... That is how I saw the actual line on my dollar store test, after it dried up it was more noticable...

Wannabe- ARE YOU LATE!!!!????? :test:

Welcome - Momma2ava - pretty name for a lil girl..

Girls dont get diappointed with the :bfn: looks like everyone is testing pretty early, hang in there for a few more days - PMA PMA PMA PMA - lots of :dust:

Me - exhausted from running around today.... Time for shower and dinner (left overs thank god! - I dont have to cook)... Hope everyone has a great evening and Im dyyying to see some :bfp: in the next few days...... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## westbrja

Warning tmi alert, I don't know what in the hell is up with her but I wish she would act right lol! The last few days I charted spotting on FF it was like a snotty blood mixed with cm. I've never had this before. It finally stopped enough for the man and I to do the deed this AM. I tested with an opk today and it was negative. I've got 20 tests so I guess I'll keep poas and temping everyday. I'm trying to keep track of my cm and it has been pretty textbook so far. What do you think? Oh yeah and its bright red blood. It shows up when I wipe but not really enough for a pantyliner.


----------



## SDBL23

west, were you on birthcontrol before? Have you been rough in the bedroom? You're certain your not pg? Have you had crazy cycles before? 

It's getting cold, I hate it! Doing okay, I'm 4dpo, not feeling any different. I've had this pain on my left side for two days, it happens mainly in the morning and afternoon, feels like a sharp stab almost like a blinking light, it starts dim, gets bright, gets dim and goes out. Over and over. I ov'd from the right this month, so I"m not sure what's up with the lefty... Just waiting for me... Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well. Not sure what's up with me today. Been feeling really weird all day, kind of woozy not sure why though. Blah. I wish I could fast forward a few more days so I can test.


----------



## Kelly9

Hold in there ladies! It will be testing time soon. 
I did an opk today and it was neg but not to faint so maybe O in another 3 or 4 days? Around cd15ish which will be 4 days sooner for me then usual.

Ovaries are nice n' big I can feel them. I know they wanna let go of all the eggies in there. I get to POAS tomorrow at school yay for that! Actually wait... I might get out early enough to hold it in till I get home. We'll see.


----------



## westbrja

SDBL23 said:


> west, were you on birthcontrol before? Have you been rough in the bedroom? You're certain your not pg? Have you had crazy cycles before?
> 
> It's getting cold, I hate it! Doing okay, I'm 4dpo, not feeling any different. I've had this pain on my left side for two days, it happens mainly in the morning and afternoon, feels like a sharp stab almost like a blinking light, it starts dim, gets bright, gets dim and goes out. Over and over. I ov'd from the right this month, so I"m not sure what's up with the lefty... Just waiting for me... Hope everyone else is doing well.

Nope, haven't been on bcp in several yrs like 8+. I took 2 hpt's last month. Both were negative but could have been too early. OMG could it have been a m/c? I never thought abt that. I haven't BD'd in almost 2 wks cuz of this stupid period so no rough sex. My cycle switches like once or twice a year but is still always 5-7 days, NEVER longer. Would taking a hpt now tell me anything? Glad you're doing well.
Mel - Hope you're feeling better! Maybe its a sign for a bfp this month :)
Kelly - I know what you mean abt poas at school. The opk I bought today uses a cup. Great!


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> ooh wannabe so does that mean your officially late

hi hun yeah im officially late now :wacko: x


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys how are you all???

still waiting for :witch: to come!!! did a test on sat which was the day before af was due and was :bfn: 

so officially 1 day late!! it really feels like she is on her way though...had that feeling since thursday but everytime i think shes here it been a false alarm!! 

im all out of tests used my last one sat:cry: im at uni all day today then at a party later so wont have time to go to shop and at work 12.5 hour shifts tues wed and thurs so if she hasnt arrived by then (which im sure she will!!) i'll test fri

xx


----------



## dmn1156

fxd for you wannabeamom 

meldmac fxd for you it is all looking and sounding good so far 

westbrja no idea what is going on with your cycle but if your getting a negative opk then you will get a negative hpt as they near enough test for the same hormone i tested for pregnancy with a opk and got the biggest positive i ever got lol 

Kelly hope you get your positive soon 

SDBL the sharp pain sounds like what i got on implantation so il keep my fxd for you this cycle 

Mrs N how you doing today any sign of AF yet 

well it is cold and wet here today and i still have a bit of a cold other than that im feeling ok the sickness seems to of disappeared but boobs have gone back to being sore lol


----------



## Aster

BFN for me this morning and AF due today or tomorrow... just kinda know in my heart it isn't my month this month... :cry:


----------



## dmn1156

Aster sorry you got a BFN


----------



## meldmac

Well after all that I think I'm out this month, started spotting last night and this morning. :cry:


----------



## Aster

Grrrrr... hope she doesn't mess around and keep me waiting now.... just want to start afresh....:cry:
Sorry your out meldmac, big hugs :hugs:

Aster xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Meld- so sorry the :witch: got you...

Aster - sorry about your :bfn: but its not over until she shows her ugly face.

Wannabe - what is going on with your femine parts??? hmmmm....

How is everyone feeling today?? 

Me well TMI but Im having a hard time going poooooo uuugh... sucks and feel so gassy and it hurts in my belly but then I cant go... hurts... blah.


----------



## Chris77

Aster so sorry about the bfn hun. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac sorry your spotting

melsue are you taking folic acid as i have had the same problem so have started taking them at night to give my body chance to clear itself out during the day lol

chris how are you doing today


----------



## Melsue129

DMN - I take a DHA suppliment during the day and my prenatal vitamins with folic acid right when I go to bed... blah... Guess Im going to have to start eating raisens and prunes.. Yuk...


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my gosh I just finished the recent book. So much has happened in the short two days I was away. So sorry Meld that your spotting :hugs: I have a feeling I'm not far behind you.

I have such sore muscles this am we started tearing out our kitchen and I washed walls all day Sunday and boy do I feel it today! I have to paint the primer on the walls tonight and then after that I will try and get the regular paint on this coming weekend. :dohh: more sore muscles!

Mrs N I would test with a store brand test I thought I could see it earlier.

Kelly so sorry that you have a headache! Yeah for O time coming!!!

Chris hope your doing well!

Welcome mommytoava :hugs: good luck!

Melsue hope your tiredness passes soon!

Carrie so glad your u/s went so well! :hugs:

So sorry to all that I have missed you really are in my thoughts I just read the book of about 10pgs and that's a lot to remember.

Me nothing new just playing the waiting game. I wont test until af is late. Which means if I'm not spotting by Thursday I will test on Friday.:thumbup:

We are getting some nasty rainy weather atm but they say it could change over to snow tonight :growlmad: I want more fall weather not snow!


----------



## westbrja

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Sorry to the ladies to whom the :witch: paid a visit :hugs:. New cycles and new chances :dust:

I guess my 10 day period is now over. The spotting is gone and my OH and I were able to :sex: 3 times yesterday :blush:. It was long overdue for the both of us and we wore ourselves out :blush:! Im getting to old for that :rofl::rofl:. So I guess I should wait until later to check my cm :winkwink:. 

Well I just got out of my second week of class and already have a quiz, an exam, and a paper due soon :cry:. I guess it will all pay off in the end. I'll check in with you ladies later.

Csunshine - Good luck and fx'd for you. I hope that fat :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp: this month. Any symptoms?


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine - snow is a dirty word in the northeast - we try not to say it too often, we hope it holds off for as long as it can.... Feel so horrible for you if its that cold already... I hate the winters here and they can be rough ones.... With me prego now and the DH with a back issue, we have to break down and buy a plow now - dont have the funds for it but dont have much of a choice - we will be screwed if we dont... All of the old timers are saying we have a really cold and snowy winter heading our way, not excited about it all.... Im a summer beach bumm myself.... Love the warmth and sun shine...


----------



## wannabeamom

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bfp:


at least i think so?????? not sure wot to think just done a sainsbury's test and a faint pink line came up straight away!! dont know what to think?? tried to take a pic but camera flat so will try and take one later if line is the same??


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> at least i think so?????? not sure wot to think just done a sainsbury's test and a faint pink line came up straight away!! dont know what to think?? tried to take a pic but camera flat so will try and take one later if line is the same??

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

wannabe that is soooooo awesome!!!!!!!! WooT Woot! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks chick...i just hope it is!!! pacing the room waiting for dh to get in arrggggghhhh!!! :D


----------



## Melsue129

wannabeamom said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> at least i think so?????? not sure wot to think just done a sainsbury's test and a faint pink line came up straight away!! dont know what to think?? tried to take a pic but camera flat so will try and take one later if line is the same??

HOLY COW!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
I want to see a pic - hurry up!!! Pic, Pic, Pic, Pic.... 

Congrats chicky!!!! Soooooo happy for you...... :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom wow on your BFP we need to see pics


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe how you doing you still pacing the floor lol


----------



## Mrs_N

wannabeamom said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> at least i think so?????? not sure wot to think just done a sainsbury's test and a faint pink line came up straight away!! dont know what to think?? tried to take a pic but camera flat so will try and take one later if line is the same??

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so happy for you! show us the pic!


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabeamom said:


> thanks chick...i just hope it is!!! pacing the room waiting for dh to get in arrggggghhhh!!! :D

Are you just going to blurt it out or just how are you going to tell him?????

So excited for you!


----------



## Mrs_N

meant to say aswell still no sign of af, not even a single bit of spotting or tinged cm :wacko:
will test at the end of the week if still nothing. I really don't think I can be pg can I???!! :wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

it is possible Mrs N and there was a little colour in the last one you took have you tried using the cbfm to see if that sheds any light i mean i got a BFN with an ic so a sainsburys cheapy


----------



## westbrja

Great news wannabe!! We can't wait to see pics! Congrats sweetie!

Mrs N - Ooooh I hope you get a BFP!!! The agony of waiting kills us all. 

I started charting my cp today girls. I went to check my cm and noticed that my cervix was missing (high) lmao! I realized that charting cp isn't so hard. I had better get a huge neon sign with flashing lights saying "O Day" this month with all this charting I'm doing lol. Check out my chart if you have time any give me any pointers or advice ladies.


----------



## Mrs_N

good job westbrja, your chart is looking very complete :) 
i go through stages of logging everything, then I get bored! I tend to start the cycle all enthusiastic but by the time it gets past 30 days....35 days.....40 days..... i get bored :haha:


----------



## westbrja

With cycles that long I would probably go crazy. You poor thing :(
How do you stay sane? That makes me wish even harder for a bfp for you!


----------



## Melsue129

Westbrja - chart looks good and a dissapearing Cervix is a real fertile sign, means its real high... Get back to :sex: :sex: :sex:....

Mrs. N. - Um, YES you could be pregnant!!! Your temp looks like it could be above your coverline if you had one on FF - OMG cant wait for you to test again... Has your cycle ever lasted this long?? Tests are still high and it should be towards the end of your cycle so thats a really good sign...!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## gumb69

i've missed sooo much
so hi everyone sorry not been around was away for the weekend.
wannabeamom - CONGRATS, I WANNA SEE A PIC XX
i'm in my 2 ww now so 14 days and counting till testing for me. 
think i'm out cos i ovulated early but hey always next month x


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys i just blurted it out...dh was a little pesimistic (sp?) he just kinda said is that line supposed to be alot lighter...at least he see's it too though!!! think hes just being a bit cautious though...ive never had a line like this so im seeing it as a positive going to test tomorrow and will hopefully post pic wed afternoon as got 12.5 hr shift tomorrow...really dont feel like going now though!!

mrs n :test: :test: :test:


ps before i get hopes up too much has anyone had any experiences with sainsbury's tests eg how sensitive and are they known to give false positives/evaps??

xx


----------



## gumb69

PMA PMA you are pregnant it's not an evap xx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats wannabe! Use A frer is you are worried they are great.

West what are you taking in school? I am in university to and have a final exam tomorrow a midterm wednesday one on oct 15 and just handed in 2 papers so I am getting how you feel.


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe i tested with a sainsburys one i find them quite good never heard of any problems with them and they are sensitive and can be used upto 4 days before af is due congrats you have got your BFP xx


----------



## SDBL23

wannabe!!! I'm so excited for you!!! WHOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::dust::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy: I know, a little excessive? I just love the smileys...

DMN: I think that it may have been too early for that, and the pain is still there. It's mainly in the morning and it just comes and goes constantly. It's spread across to the right side a little bit today... I don't know what to think of it.:shrug:

Mel: I would increase your water and leafy greens, you can always chug a small glass of warm prune juice, with your nose held of course!:sick: Or ask your doc about a possible stool softener, there are several safely used during pregnancy.

AFM: Called into work today to take care of a patient who has a long term hx of drug abuse and was laboring today, baby was way early, taken by a c-section, and very sick, the mom didn't even ask about baby or seem upset or anything! ARG!! 

Pain is still there, don't know what to make of it. I do not symptom spot as I can find an excuse for EVERY symptom there is, but I had my bra off yesterday and noticed that my nipples were sensitive. I don't normally have issues with that, so I thought, maybe it's dh's doing, but that's been a couple of days, or a new bra, but my bra's not new. I don't really want to hear that it's good news or a positive sign, I just had to get it out of my system.... I think I still have a PMA...:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks everyone!!!!

slept lousy last night think i finally fell asleep at 5.40 then had to get up at 6 ready for work...did another test this morning and it was another faint :bfp: :D

cant wait to do a digi!! anyone know when this might work?

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe a digi should work now too the hormone is there so it should work do one tomorrow with a fmu


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh exciting wannabe! 

Temp still high.....
Maybe I've just ov'd??!


----------



## dmn1156

have you ever had a cycle this long Mrs N any other signs it might be OV


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe - so happy for you!!! Do a digi... We want pics..... :happydance:

Mrs. N. Girl I think u did O!!!! Did you get a lot of :sex: in prior to O you think??? Fx'd for you!!! :dust:

Im feeling better today.... Yay... How is everyone else???


----------



## Mrs_N

Well no other signs apart from sore (.)(.) but I haven't been checking cm or cp or doing opks. 
Probably only got one lot of bd in the window if it is ov as I was on nights grr!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well good morning ladies! Yeah Wannabe BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Melsue glad you feeling better today!

Mrs N since your a nurse do you have access to a blood test? I would defo consider it as this cycle is long and your temps are nice and high. FXD

SDBL23 I had sensitive nips the last time I was pg back in July. Good luck!

AFM I am now 12dpo and very tired atm, but that could just be the weather it's done nothing but rain for two days now. We have a chance of snow this afternoon but the ground is still so warm it wont last. DH has been off the last two days so kitchen reno's have excelled! :thumbup: The primer has been applied and it's getting a third coat on the stubborn spots this morning. LOL I told him to wait until I get home to go pick out the paint as he doesn't know which one I want. I hope he finds something else to do as I'm not really up for painting this evening would like to just kick back and turn in early. 

Hope you all are doing well. Will check back after a while. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

id try another hpt and see how that looks and if you have one lying around an opk as well as it is an extremly long cycle and the cycle when you did ov was only 47 days


----------



## dmn1156

nice temps tho csunshine fxd for you this cycle


----------



## westbrja

Morning gals,
Slept like a baby last nite. I feel great, just made a yummy breakfast and hanging out at home today. Enjoying no school, work, or errands :)
I'm waiting for something exciting to happen with my FF chart. I need to see some lines or something lol. I just want to get this 2ww started.
Kelly - I'm finishing my pre-reqs for my RN. I only have abt 3 classes left but they only admit once a year so I'm planning to start my program Winter 2010.


----------



## SDBL23

I went to work this AM to find out that I had my days mixed up and that I'm OFF!!! What a happy day, came back and slept untill nine, now we're headed to Bed bath and beyond to get stuff for our bathroom, then lowes for paint and it's an all day paint fest with hubby!!! I'm so excited about this day off. whoohoo!


----------



## westbrja

SDBL23 said:


> I went to work this AM to find out that I had my days mixed up and that I'm OFF!!! What a happy day, came back and slept untill nine, now we're headed to Bed bath and beyond to get stuff for our bathroom, then lowes for paint and it's an all day paint fest with hubby!!! I'm so excited about this day off. whoohoo!

Gotta love it! I've done that twice and since the kids were already at daycare I left them there and enjoyed a day all to myself. What colors are you painting? We bought our house a year ago and I came in with 18 gallons of paint. Then I remodeled our living room last winter so I repainted that and the hall. I'm done painting in this house until we buy a new one!


----------



## carriecinaz

:wohoo:

I'm so happy for you wannabeamom! Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> SDBL23 said:
> 
> 
> I went to work this AM to find out that I had my days mixed up and that I'm OFF!!! What a happy day, came back and slept untill nine, now we're headed to Bed bath and beyond to get stuff for our bathroom, then lowes for paint and it's an all day paint fest with hubby!!! I'm so excited about this day off. whoohoo!
> 
> Gotta love it! I've done that twice and since the kids were already at daycare I left them there and enjoyed a day all to myself. What colors are you painting? We bought our house a year ago and I came in with 18 gallons of paint. Then I remodeled our living room last winter so I repainted that and the hall. I'm done painting in this house until we buy a new one!Click to expand...

It must be the time for reno's I have my kitchen all torn apart and DH is at home painting the primer on the stubborn spots that didn't take it the first two times. LOL I also get new cabinets and a new tile floor can't wait for it to be finished! Hope you all are having a lovely day off! I'm at work atm.


----------



## Mrs_N

SDBL23 said:


> I went to work this AM to find out that I had my days mixed up and that I'm OFF!!! What a happy day, came back and slept untill nine, now we're headed to Bed bath and beyond to get stuff for our bathroom, then lowes for paint and it's an all day paint fest with hubby!!! I'm so excited about this day off. whoohoo!


:rofl: love days like that! although I'd be annoyed that I got up in the first place, I like my lie-ins :thumbup:

I don't really have access to a blood test - would have get one of my fellow docs to sign the form and don't want to tell anyone! would also need to put a consultant or gp name on it & the reult would also be forwarded to them.
will just stick to the plan of testing at the end of the week. will be interested to see what temps do over the next few days though.


----------



## Melsue129

So jealous of the ladies that are home!!!!! Workin stinks for a living... Csunshine - Kitchen renovations sound fun!!! Congrats on that... I need a one of those I have cabinets that were original to our house 1957 - Yikes but they kind of look retro style so that dont look too bad for the time being.... Cant do any work around the house seeing that DH's back is hurt.... But thats okay.... in due time.... Have a good day everyone....


----------



## westbrja

Yeah, yesterday DB tells me he wants to finish the other side of our basement and make it into our master bedroom with a walk-in closet. I'm all for that but he wants to start ripping crap down now and we don't really have the extra funds if we have to go over budget. If I come home to a demo job I will strangle him! Lmao!! I don't want to be pg and taking on a huge project like that.


----------



## Mrs_N

I love renovation projects too! I always have a big stack of home magazines to trawl through next to the sofa. We are having the front of our house done at the moment - all the woodwork was a yucky orangy salmon colour that really didn't go with the mustard wall, but now it's nice fresh white yay!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so maybe we should be called the Reno Ladies. LMAO

My kitchen, which by the way is in my husbands house that I moved into(I still own my house that was built in 2001)has a nice big kitchen. Not much cupboard space and the yellow, yeah crappy yellow linoliem that was on the floor went about 6 inches up the wall.:dohh: and this was accompanied by you guessed it yellow walls. :dohh::dohh: It was truly a sad looking thing. His ex-girlfriend had put up some ugly border and that was the first thing I took down about 3yrs ago. LOL We have painted both our bedroom and DD's so it's starting to look like my house now. LOL We have the most god awful bathroom upstairs and that is the next project. Keep in mind that this house was built back in 1950 something... It really looked like it too.


----------



## Mrs_N

It's so nice transforming something into your own home though isn't it?!
The previous owner of our house did some funny things with colour too, like our bedroom ceiling was squares of different pastels shades lol! Our kitchen units are yellow too, although they are sunny yellow so they are not too bad, but at some point they are gonna get painted!


----------



## gumb69

hiya ladies how are you all doing
4 dpo i think!!! no symptoms def think i'm out. no pma. best friend just told me she is pregnant again. i bawled like a baby.delighted for her,but really hurts. that sounds cruel i know.


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> hiya ladies how are you all doing
> 4 dpo i think!!! no symptoms def think i'm out. no pma. best friend just told me she is pregnant again. i bawled like a baby.delighted for her,but really hurts. that sounds cruel i know.

Gumb don't get down on yourself! :hugs: It's only natural to be disappointed. You know that she didn't do this to intentionally hurt you. My best friend of 25 yrs has 5 boys and I had to watch each time she got pg some because I didn't want to be but with the last two I really wanted another one. :hugs:


Mrs N I like yellow but not when you have a yellow floor with yellow walls. LOL Besides Dh ex was the one who painted it and I don't want any part of her.:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

West I am in my first year of a 20 month program to get my RN bachelor of nursing! Those are the exams I have been moaning about. Speaking of which got the final exam done. Really don't know how I did am thinking will be happy with a 50 it was hard!

I am almost done renos, we just bought the paint for our bathroom and will be taking down the mirror currently in and the sliding doors attached to the tub. Then we're done for a while, can't reno the apartment downstairs till we have more money and no tenant down there.

Sorry gumb about the news, I think we have all been through that.

I am still having some terrible side effects from the clomid. Can't wait to Ov just to get my hormone levels back to normal.


----------



## westbrja

Hey, can you more experienced girls take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? I know I'm obsessing over FF but I think I had some ewcm mixed with creamy cm today (sorry for the details). My opk is still negative. Since this is my 1st time checking I can't tell if my cp is medium or high. FF gave me a green light today. According to the ov calc. I'm not supposed to O until this sat or sun. FF said the crosshairs don't show until 3 days after O. Should DB and I get busy? How often? Daily? Every other day? I'm going crazy...I just don't wanna miss my chance this month. Thanks girls!


----------



## shawnie

HIya Westbrja, I myself would do every other day till 3 days before you think your going to O then BD every day. So if It was me id BD tonight then Thursday Friday sat unless you get a positive OPK then id bding that day then the next 2 days after the positive too. I didn't get to BD on my ovulation day but I did the every other day and the day before and after and got my BFP. Not sure if that make since or not.


----------



## Kelly9

West you will get a green light anytime you report watery and ewcm, so it might mean nothing if you aren't sure if it was ewcm. To be on the safe side I would do what shawnie said and BD every second day. Thats what the fertility clinic told me to do as well so we've been on that plan and will stay on it till we start ICSI meds.


----------



## Melsue129

West - I agree every other until you get ewcm or watery cm.... Girl your doing just fine, your chart looks good - could be getting ready to O -- are you using OPK????


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> West - I agree every other until you get ewcm or watery cm.... Girl your doing just fine, your chart looks good - could be getting ready to O -- are you using OPK????

Mel- Yes I'm using opk's. They have been negative so far. I have to piac at school today. I'm expecting it to be negative until Thur or Fri. Well we didn't get any BD'ing in last nite so I guess we should start tonite.


----------



## dmn1156

west i would start asap best to get in all opportunities lol


----------



## Csunshine013

West I would defo dtd eod up until +opk then every day for three days.

AFM 13DPO and nothing really new to report. @@'s still tender and sensitive nips. Temp went down slightly but not enough to trigger anything. So only time will tell. I did test yesterday afternoon and got a bfn so I won't be testing again until Saturday if af stays away.

hope your all doing well will check back later.


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> west i would start asap best to get in all opportunities lol

Maybe I'll leave the kids at daycare for an extra hour after I leave school so we can't catch a quickie lol. Is that wrong lmao?


----------



## dmn1156

definitely not wrong lmao


----------



## Melsue129

West - go for it!!! 

Csunshine - sorry about you bfn - but that was only at DPO12 right... Can't wait to hear what your test says for saturday.. Will you be able to get online to tell us???


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> West - go for it!!!
> 
> Csunshine - sorry about you bfn - but that was only at DPO12 right... Can't wait to hear what your test says for saturday.. Will you be able to get online to tell us???

Oh Defo will be on sometime Saturday and especially if I get bfp! Thanks but I'm not feeling to gutted atm as it was in the afternoon after a huge sweet tea. LOL I should have known better than to do it. :dohh: my temp tomorrow am will be the tell all sign.


----------



## shawnie

Not a thing wrong with that West! I was calling my DP at work having him come home from for a quickie LOL I was grabbing him every chance I had hahaha I just had to start making it more fun and not seem much like work.


----------



## shawnie

Keeping FX for you sunshine! Sat seems like a positive kinda day to me =)


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine I would hardly call that a temp dip! 
west you go girl :rofl:

I am now convinced that I have ov'd, and if you look at the chart overlay if ov was saturday (which fits) it looks very much like last time!


----------



## dmn1156

did you dtd at the right time fxd for you mrs N


----------



## Mrs_N

not really! i was on nights last week so dh & i hardly had time together to say hello, let alone to :sex:
just got one bd in and that would have been the day after ov so too late.


----------



## shawnie

Girl you need to be going in the scrubs closet and getting that quickie LMAO


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: yah, but dh was on days and is not a doc nor does he work at the hospital!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N if that was indeed you O then this cycle is on the way out! YEAH!


----------



## gumb69

how are we all doing
sunshine - fx the temp stays up tomorrow x
5 dpo today. no symptoms except right abdominal cramps which always happens.
feel freezing cold. hope i'm not coming down with something
west- leave the kids in for another hour x


----------



## westbrja

So Im in class and had to step out to poas. OPK still negative, but HOLY EWCM!!! :happydance::happydance: There was no mistaking it. Plus my cervix seemed softer.
We are definately gonna be getting some major :sex::sex: in over the next few days. O is coming soon I hope :happydance::yipee::headspin: 
OH has Friday night off so I think I will arrange for a sitter so we can enjoy the evening together.
Oh yeah, bought a new BBT today since my batteries died this morning. My last three temps that were almost identical are kinda suspicious. Hope the BBT didn't ruin anything.
Well girls gotta get going but thanks to all of you. :hug::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N maybe you could send the ambulance for DH. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


West you go girl!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for EWCM west :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

West I have to piac tomorrow at school to! I hate it but what has to be done has to be done. I got an almost positive opk today so I will get my first of 2 tomorrow! With O on friday! Yippee!!!! Cd16!!!! I always O on cd19 and once on cd20 so this will be my shortest cycle yet. I am very excited. Dh and I are doing the every second day thing to help his swimmers build up but honestly not getting hopes up for a bfp, doc said it was very unlikely to work but at least it shortened my cycles a bit.

Working more hard core on the bathroom now to, finally got the ugly mirror frame down and the mirror and the sliding doors off our tub. Walls are puttied... will need another coat or two... so should be painting by the weekend. Well off to work!


----------



## meldmac

Sorry ladies haven't been around much. Been really down lately about getting the :witch: just really wanted this to be the month. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

wannabe I'm so happy for you sweetie :hugs:

Csunshine really hope you get a :bfp:

I'm really rubbish at everything tonight I will try and catch up better tomorrow.

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## westbrja

So I just get in from school. I hop in the shower quickly cuz DB has to work tonite and I know I better move fast. I walk in the bedroom and him and my 2yr old son are in the bed snoring! Argh!! I wanna wake him up. He knows that I'm hitting my fertile stage for this month. He talks abt a baby all the time and he's always on board with my testing and askin questions but I don't think he really understands the importance of these few days. Part of me wants to cry....
We didn't dtd last nite and it looks like tonite is out too. My opk was negative today but I know its coming and I want to have his (stuff) waiting for my egg :(


----------



## Kelly9

West don't worry so long as your opk is neg you're fine. Take a deep breath! And pounce on him tomorrow and tell him he'd better be awake or else you're dumping a pot of water on him.


----------



## westbrja

Good Early Morning Ladies

How are we all? Well last nite I think DB got the hint that I was not happy cuz he kept saying why didn't you wake me up? I didn't mean to fall asleep. (I woke him up 3 times). Its a new day and I'm headed to work. Temp increased a bit this am. Will test with opk later.
Kelly - Thanks for sharing some PMA with me. Have a good day at school. Don't forget to poas or piac lmao. Hopefully O day is coming soon for you too, yay! Keep your PMA up!
Everyone else, have a great day. Anyone testing today? Fx'd for you if so.


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing today

nice temps Csunshine and Mrs N 

westbrja and elly hope OV is soon 

meldmac it will happen for you hang in there were all her for you 

sorry if i missed anyone feeling really crappy today and my throat is killing me


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so ladies I am 14dpo and my temp went down slightly, by @@'s are slightly tender and nips defo sensitive so :shrug: If my temp stays up tomorrow then I will test again if not then I guess Walmart will be getting my tampon business. LOL I truly hope they only get my hpt business! :thumbup:

West glad you have some PMA! Kelly is always great to share her's! Get on your DB this evening!

Kelly here's to PIAC at school. :happydance: hope it's positive! That would mean that the clomid worked and you get an earlier appt. right?

dmn so sorry you feel crappy today! Try some honey with decaf tea it will help with your sore throat.

Mrs N how are you doing today?

Meld how are you getting along ready for this cycle?

So sorry if I missed anyone hope your all doing well will check back after a while and see what your all up to. :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Ok so now I feel like an ass :dohh:
DB stayed up after working last night to clean the house, he's making a nice romantic dinner, and said he's going to try and give me a :baby: over the next few nights. I think he knows he screwed up last night :rolleyes:. So I said him and his :spermy: had better be ready tonitecuz we have some major catching up to do in the :sex: area. :blush: I'm still having some EWCM so I'm expecting to test positive on my opk today or tmw.
Csunshine - I'm praying for a big :bfp: for you tmw!!!
Dmn - Feeling better yet? I hope so.
Mrs N - When's your next test day? Fx'd
Melsue - How are you?

Sorry to miss anyone. How's all the renos coming? I'll check in later girls. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Melsue129

West - hoping you get to jump his bones tonight.... :spermy: :sex: = :baby: :wohoo:

Cshunshine - wow your temps look really level... Hmmm.... still high looking good girly!!!!

Kelly - Hope you get your O soon!!! Have fun with it... Great PMA!!!

Mrs.N - soooo happy for you - that you O'd, :happydance: that is AWESOME!!!!! So do you plan on testing on any specific date?

DMN - feel better honey... :Hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Im good.. same ol same ol here... Nothing new to report!! Just waiting for my scan next friday - time seems to be moving sooooooo slooooooowly... blah


----------



## SDBL23

west: I used a minty green for one bathroom and a creamy color for the other bathroom. I'm just glad to have it done. Don't lose heart about not bd'ing west, it only takes one little swimmer to make it there and do it's job...

Gum: a few pages back you posted about a friends pregnancy, my old best friend knew I was trying and I was testing on mothers day. She called that night and asked what I was doing and then blurted out she was preggo. She bragged the entire time about how her husband was just so quick to get her done and blah blah blah. BUT! there will come a time when it's going to be you on the phone telling everyone that your pregnant, so keep hope!!

DMN: Try doing a warm salt water gargle, some orange juice, if all else fails you could try some numbing spray...

Yuck for reno's I hate painting, spackling, anything that involves that kind of stuff. I just enjoy working with my hubby. But it does feel nice to see the final product.

AFM: at home today, went to gym this am, was pretty crampy at work yesterday, but the left sided pain is gone. Nipples still tender, no spotting or anything though. I'm not peeing anymore then usual. Will remain hopeful until the witch shows!


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine your temps look fab! good luck tomorrow!
well I am guessing I am 5dpo today but it could be more i suppose. 
I have booked myself in for repeat 'day 21' bloods to check progesterone, which will be taken on Tuesday (I'll be 10dpo rather that 7 but it's the best I can do) - that'll be cd55! :wacko:
I then have an appointment with the doc on Thursday so I might test that morning which would be 12dpo!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so questions....... I am 14dpo and when I checked my cp/cm this am it had a red spot on it so I got all bummed out and thought I was completely out and then I just went to loo thinking I would be needing a liner soon nothing when I wiped and then again checked my cm/cp and nothing but creamy????? What's up with that?? Any ideas or is AF on her way???:dohh:


----------



## shawnie

I am not sure sunshine, I know at 14dpo for me I had very light brown spotting and got my BFP that day. Sounds similer to me.


----------



## Melsue129

csunshine could be!!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## gumb69

sdbl- thanks xx here's hoping i get to ring people soon. not long till your testing. any symptoms
sunshine-- KEEP YOUR FINGERS OUT!! I've a serious paranoia about it. hope your temp stays up and you won't need tampons. xxx really hopeful for you this month
meldmac- hope the sore throat goes away. try gargling water with a bit of salt in. rotten but kills any bacteria
west- you go girl xx

sorry anyone else that i missed. off to bed now as exhaustimated. night. catch up tomorrow. x


----------



## dmn1156

thanks all im going to try all the suggestions my throat is so dry and sore now and the cough is starting too lol

sounds promising csunshine fxd for you 

melsue glad your ok and your scan is coming up 

westbrja good luck hope all goes well tonight 

how is everyone else


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sdbl- thanks xx here's hoping i get to ring people soon. not long till your testing. any symptoms
> sunshine-- KEEP YOUR FINGERS OUT!! I've a serious paranoia about it. hope your temp stays up and you won't need tampons. xxx really hopeful for you this month
> meldmac- hope the sore throat goes away. try gargling water with a bit of salt in. rotten but kills any bacteria
> west- you go girl xx
> 
> sorry anyone else that i missed. off to bed now as exhaustimated. night. catch up tomorrow. x

My fingers out out stretched really long so you all keep your fxd!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, 

I got my super positive opk today! So csunshine yes it means I O on cd16 instead of cd19 or 20 and I can call in about 4 days sooner to the period hotline! Whoot! 

Does anyone know if you get a heavier period the cycle you take clomid if you don't get knocked up? I just want to be prepared incase. I figure with hormones being higher maybe my lining would be thicker.... no idea so personal experiences would be great.

Good luck testing csunshine and you to mrs n when you decide to. I hope your progresterone test come back nice and high!

Feel better DMN, I find lemon tea the best when I am sick.


----------



## westbrja

Okay so I'm bored at work for another hour. I wanna get home and get down to :sex: business :blush:. My opk was still negative today. Now I'm stressing that I may have missed my O? :cry: Maybe it will be positive tmw, i hope. Oh another question, I checked my cm today and it was watery and some ewcm. Which should I chart on FF? 
Kelly - The period hotline???? Are you serious? LMAO!!! :haha: Hey great news of your positive opk.
Csunshine - Oooooh the anticipation is killing me lol. Good luck sweetie!!!

Well hopefully I won't have time to check in with you all later cuz I'll be busy :sex: lol. I'll log on tmw. Hopefully I'll see a couple :bfp: Goodnight ladies!


----------



## SDBL23

well I may need some water wings, my backyard is flooding! We're supposed to get rain for another 24 hours... :boat: On a side note, dh had to go to an elementary school today to read a book to kindergarten class. I thought that would have been a riot to see, he's great with my littlest brother's they're 4 and 6 and he has read them many a story, but a class full....

DMN: If you start to fun a fever or have body aches, i would recommend seeing the doctor. There is some pretty nasty stuff going around, in L&D we've had a lot of mommys to be come in miserable with some of this stuff, and dehydrated because they cant get anything down or keep anything down. Please be careful and take care of yourself... if you have to suck on ice chips all day at least do that to stay hydrated and soothe your throat.

gum: no huge symptoms, my nipples are tender, normally my whole breast is sore, but just the tippies. Just a little crampy. I just hope hope hope hope hope that I can go to my yearly pregnant...


----------



## Kelly9

West yes it is called the period hotline! The way my clinic works is you call in on CD1 and if they can offer you treatment you will here back by the latest cd10. You are offered treatment if you're in the top 25 people on the list, it goes by the wait time so people who have waited longer get in ahead. They do 25 cycles a week. I am on week 6 for waiting of a possible 4 months.

Also OMG are my ovaries sore! I can def feel ovulation! It's starting, the cramps are so narrowed to my ovaries. Yay for 2ww!!!!! I am getting some tonight.


----------



## baby dreams

Hi ladies im new to this thread just looked at this thread and it's been helpful. I too am in my 2ww. I was wondering about any s/s of pregnancy in the 2ww:winkwink: Well ive been having creamy white cm and im about 4-7 days till af (leaning more towards 7days) not sure when i ovulated because last cylcle of trying af showed her ugly face 3 days early!!!:dohh: Last cycle i noticed this same cm a day before af came......any thoughts ladies??:shrug::wacko:


----------



## bellamamma

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got my super positive opk today! So csunshine yes it means I O on cd16 instead of cd19 or 20 and I can call in about 4 days sooner to the period hotline! Whoot!
> 
> Does anyone know if you get a heavier period the cycle you take clomid if you don't get knocked up? I just want to be prepared incase. I figure with hormones being higher maybe my lining would be thicker.... no idea so personal experiences would be great.
> 
> Good luck testing csunshine and you to mrs n when you decide to. I hope your progresterone test come back nice and high!
> 
> Feel better DMN, I find lemon tea the best when I am sick.

Kelly - sounds weird, but clomid gave me lighter periods! Especially over time, by the 5th month it was mainly spotting (days of..) with just one or 2 light days. I also got symptoms the whole month (again, over time), like headaches, moodiness, bloated. Who knows if it will be the same for you, tho, I'm sure everyone responds differently! :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

babydreams - extra creamy cm can definately be a sign of early pregnancy, let's hope it is for you! :dust:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys

how is everyone??

babydreams the only sign i had was creamy cm but that was all no other signs/symptoms

mrs n and kelly congrats on the o!!!

sunshine have you tested yet? you need to hurry up and test i need a buddy to move over to first trimester with :hugs: xx


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine whats your temp like today??? Im stalkin you!!! 

Mrs. N. Gonna keep my fx'd for you!!!

Welcome Baby Dreams!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

I got myself 4 FRERs for a tenner at Boots so I'm stocked up :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

YAY!!!! FRER's are the best...... :wohoo: So when are you going to use them... ?????


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

How are we all today? I am on day 2 of Clomid....so far so good. My ovaries ache!! Other than that a little nausea here and there and a headache but that's just about it.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good luck with the clomid chris :dust:

I'm planning to test next thursday - I'll be 12dpo or thereaboouts, and have an appointment with my GP that morning. Of course, chances are I'll cave way before then, I'm rubbish at waiting :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> West yes it is called the period hotline! The way my clinic works is you call in on CD1 and if they can offer you treatment you will here back by the latest cd10. You are offered treatment if you're in the top 25 people on the list, it goes by the wait time so people who have waited longer get in ahead. They do 25 cycles a week. I am on week 6 for waiting of a possible 4 months.
> 
> Also OMG are my ovaries sore! I can def feel ovulation! It's starting, the cramps are so narrowed to my ovaries. Yay for 2ww!!!!! I am getting some tonight.

Sorry Kel, I thought you were being funny by calling it that. Have fun tonight :winkwink:
Welcome baby dreams and good luck to you!
Sunshine - Where are you girl? Have you tested this morning? Your temps still look good. Hurry up!!!
AFM - Oh what a nite :happydance: :yipee::headspin::dance:. Me and the OH had so much fun and if we didnt make a :baby: boy we sure put in a good effort. He's already talking about round two tonite :happydance:. Could someone pleeeease look at my chart? Im still testing negative opk but am I O'ing today. My temp took a dip this morning but since I'm new to this I don't know what that means. I would appreciate it.
Everyone else have a great day and I'll check in later :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

Bellamamma I have had headaches and bloating and nausea ad twinges in my ovaries from the clomid. I Ovulated last night between 9 and 10pm. I know cause I felt every second of it! So O'd on cd15 is what I am going by, not sure what FF will say though. Got me some last night to, and kept it in all night :rofl: The things about period lightness is that I normally have a 2 to 3 day period on light mode so maybe I will barely get one then. Time will tell.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Baby Dreams hope your stay here is short!

Mrs N next Thursday huh! Hope you get a BFP!

Kelly in your area are there a lot of couples waiting for treatment? Did they give you a time frame other than up to 4months?

West hope you get your positive opk soon!

Hey Chris how are you?

Melsue hope your feeling well!

Me well AF started a moment ago when I went to the loo. :growlmad: I have decided that I'm not getting mad this cycle! I am going to sit DH down and tell him we need to be serious this month and dtd more than we have been! I don't think it will upset him unless he is working late and then he is very tired. So other af showing not much to report at this time.

Hope this finds you all well!:hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome Baby Dreams hope your stay here is short!
> 
> Mrs N next Thursday huh! Hope you get a BFP!
> 
> Kelly in your area are there a lot of couples waiting for treatment? Did they give you a time frame other than up to 4months?
> 
> West hope you get your positive opk soon!
> 
> Hey Chris how are you?
> 
> Melsue hope your feeling well!
> 
> Me well AF started a moment ago when I went to the loo. :growlmad: I have decided that I'm not getting mad this cycle! I am going to sit DH down and tell him we need to be serious this month and dtd more than we have been! I don't think it will upset him unless he is working late and then he is very tired. So other af showing not much to report at this time.
> 
> Hope this finds you all well!:hugs:

That damn :witch:! Sorry sunshine. Glad you have PMA and my fingers are crossed for your next cycle.


----------



## Csunshine013

West you had a nice temp dip today look for the next three to be climbing and it should confirm ovulation! FXD for you! :thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

So am I probably O'ing today then? If so should we have :sex: tonite and tmw?


----------



## dmn1156

nice temp dip it looks like you are Ovg so get to it last light was a great start lol 

Csunshine sorry the witch got you fxd for next cycle you really deserve it

hope everyone else is well

well i tried warm salt water which made me me sick but i think it helped a little as my throat was not as dry and sore this morning but still hurts so i am trying the honey and lemon i have started with the cough and cold so im just riding the storm till it decides to break up and sod off lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yes do it tonight and tomorrow. 
csunshine: I think they said at any given time about 400 people can be on the waitlist but sometimes only 200 or any number in between. It depends when people get their period. So the wait is anywhere from 2 months to 4 typically. I am in week 6 I think. Starting from Aug 20 so will be 2 months by the time witch shows for my next cycle. I am not hopeful of getting in this cycle but I would like to be in for the following at the latest. I don't want to have to wait till the new year to start treatment.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - So you have your associates in nursing now or are you going straight for your bachelors degree? Our community college here has a program with the University of Michigan for a BSN Nursing program. It's 2 years at the community college and then 2 years at the university. It's a pretty intense program from what I hear. I just go part-time for now until I start the program. I would love to work PT and go to school FT just to get it done and over but I have to work FT.


----------



## Melsue129

yay for West's dip - looks like O is coming.. :wohoo:

Csunshine - Sorry about AF but its great they are you going to talk to DH and tell him you need to get down to business.... A fresh new month... :hugs:

Kelly I hope you dont have to wait as long as it seems... hoping you get that :bfp: with help from clomid this month... :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

sorry AF got you sunshine
kelly- i agree,hope you are not waiting too long.
west- go catch the eggy x
dmn- sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. hope you get better soon

hi everyone else. 7 dpo - had bloods done today. antibiotics am on are having side effects, not a happy camper.


----------



## Csunshine013

West I would defo get down to some major :sex: this evening and on into tomorrow night as well! Have some fun!

Kelly I have everything crossed for you to get in this cycle! Good luck Argh didn't know that there were that many people needing treatment. :dohh:

dmn hope your feeling well!

Gumb so sorry the antibiotics are playing havoic on you!

Melsue thanks I have PMA this cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

west: Mine is a bachelors in nursing full RN degree. I can do it in two years cause I Have another bachelors degree. It is a special accelerated program that only students with a previous degree can take. It is full time and pretty intense, I am def looking forward to spring break. I start in the hospital for my first practicum nov 4 till dec 8, thats the short one and it's 24 hours a week in three 8 hours shifts. Then in January I am in the hospital for 3.5 months I think and its more hours from what I gather. Won't know till closer to the date. Will find out next week which hospital I have been assigned to, out of the 5 there are only 2 that are somewhat close to me, if I get one of the other 3 it's gonna suck, going to have to wake a 4am to get there for 7!!!!!! Eek!

I hope the clomid works to but not holding breath, being stress free about it. I really hope to get in for treatment this coming month to!


----------



## SDBL23

kelly and west best of luck!!! I graduated in my with my associates as an RN, I love it, dream job in l&d, work 3 days a week 12 hour shifts, its great!! 

nothing big here, bb's still tender. My cousin called today, she's pregnant... I'm happy for her, really happy, just sad for me... I think it's time for my turn.


----------



## Kelly9

It will happen SDBL! My dream job is l&d as well!


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly fingers crossed you caught the eggy!!

sunshine sorry af came :hugs:

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabeamom

oh forgot to say...went to see the doc yesterday and he gave me edd of 18th june which will mean hopefully i get to finish my training first (should graduate at the end of may) so thats good news x


----------



## Mrs_N

great news wannabeamom - thats fits in perfectly :happydance:
csunshine so sorry af got you :hugs:
all you nursing girls I am very admiring of you all, I could not do what you do. 

Temp still climbing today :happydance: I have definately ov'd although I cannot be certain of when. Wow, it's just a bit of a surprise that I've managed it :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

That is some nice temps Mrs N good luck hope you caught that eggy

Wannabeamom congrats on your EDD glad you get to finish your course

SDBL it will happen for you ood luck this cycle

Kelly glad all is well with your course hopefully things will get moving for you soon


----------



## meldmac

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry haven't been around lately. Been really down so been staying away a bit.

dmn: sorry you're not feeling well sweetie hope you get better soon.

MrsN: hope you caught that eggy!! 

Sunshine: Yay for PMA, do you have enough for both of us???

Kelly: Fx'd you get in this cycle, if not hope the clomid works for you!!

Wannabe: Hope you are doing well!

Sorry if I missed anyone.

The :witch: has left the building already. So getting ready to pounce all over hubby in a few days. Maybe earlier to practice :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry you've been down meldmac :hugs:
Glad :witch: has left you now though, practice is always good :rofl:


----------



## meldmac

Grrr thought the :witch: had left but still here it seems. Wish I could give her a nice swift kick in the butt!


----------



## dmn1156

hey meldmac hopefully she will get the message and leave if you dtd every other day you are sure to catch that egg hope this is your month im feeling a bit better today the cough is annoying as it causes some cramps in my stomach which are uncomfortable lol


----------



## westbrja

Hello everyone. How are we today?
Dmn - glad you're feeling a lil better.
Kelly - Fx'd you get in for tx soon or better that you won't even need it cuz you'll get a bfp!
Meldmac - Send AF on her way so you can get onto your next O.
Wannabe - So glad your EDD is gonna work out well for you.
AFM - DB and I went to a haunted house last nite with another couple and then came back to our house to play cards. We had a really good time and then had another great BD session to finish off the nite. We went to bed at 5am and got up at 7:30 for the kids soccer game. I'm too old for that crap lol. Any thoughts on my temp today? I took it a little late and after only about 3 hours sleep. I expected it to go up today. I'm a bit crampy and have a little nausea today too. Maybe O cramps? Any thoughts?


----------



## dmn1156

well your chart is looking unusual west you took another dip hopefully you will get your temp rise which should confirm ov


----------



## trynitey

Mind if I jump in? I should be about 5dpo today. FF hasn't verified it yet but as long as my temp stays up tomorrow, I'm right.

My boobs are a little tender though, and that always happens a week before I start my period - so right now, I'm not noticing anything different.


----------



## lochbride

Ooh, I'm new to this forum tho been watching for a while. Currently 3DPO although i'm not sure as my temps have been a bit all over the place. Felt pressure on my bladder, like a heaviness on DPO1 and 2 but that probably means I just drank too much green tea?? 

Seem to have developed a slight case of thrush today and yesterday which is uncomfortable and just hoping this month will be better than the previous ones! Positive thinking!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome newbies, hopefully your stay won't be as long as mine has been and is still.

I am 2dpo today.

West I would say maybe temp rise tomorrow and O today so BD!!!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Hello to all the new friends! Good luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Mrs_N

*kicks meldmac's witch in the butt*

glad you are feeling a bit better dmn

wow, thats a super low temp west! maybe it was because of the late night :wacko:

:wave: hi trynitey I think maybe you ov'd on cd17?

:wave: hi lochbride too hope you caught the eggy! :dust:


----------



## westbrja

Ok so I'm an official idiot. It was dark in my room this morning and I couldn't see well. After studying my chart and other charts in the gallery I couldn't explain the low temp. So I looked at the logged temp on my BBT and it said 96.87 not 96.07. So maybe I did O afterall huh?


----------



## trynitey

Mrs_N said:


> :wave: hi trynitey I think maybe you ov'd on cd17?

HI! I actually think if my temp stays up tomorrow, it'll put my O date as the CD15 - which seems accurate for my CM and the slight O pains I did have... I guess we'll see when I wake up tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

West I still think that increase is to low to have O on cd16. You might get another bigger increase tomorrow and then maybe cd17 might be right. What are your opks telling you? Still neg? Do they work for you?


----------



## Mrs_N

lol west, I've done that before too!


----------



## NG09

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and this is my 1st 2ww!!! I've been feeling sick, dizzy, very tired, and having lots of stomach cramps, don't know exactly what this means but I'm really hoping for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! AF meant to put in an appearance on 20/10 but hopefully we won't be seeing her for a while! x:winkwink:


----------



## gumb69

Hi NG09 
Your symptoms sound good. fingers crossed you won't be in here for much longer.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi NG09! :wave:
af due on 20/10 - that makes you about 4/5dpo right? it's a little early for solid symptoms still, but I'm hoping those that you descibe are early early symptoms of your impending bfp! good luck! :dust:


----------



## NG09

Yeah, somewhere about there, it's our 1st time TTC so still coming to terms with all of the lingo, when I am meant to ovulate etc... I'm sure my poor husband is wondering what he has let himself in for already!!! lol I came off BC 5-6 weeks ago so all very new and exciting! Dare say the only thing I can do is wait and see, gonna be a long 8 days!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, wait and see really is the only thing you can do, which is so frustrating!


----------



## Kelly9

waiting sucks! I am 3dpo today, nice to know someone is close to me. Although I won't test unless 17dpo hit cause I sometimes have a 15 day lp. It sucks! I wish it was 13 days.


----------



## Mrs_N

I have a feeling the second half of my tww is going to go really slow!
I'm already itching to test, even though I know we have only a teeny tiny chance!


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone, like ng09 this is my first 2ww. Been ttc for nearly 2 years, got the all clear from tests and scans so now tracking bbt and also doing ovulation tests for the first time. Got the smiley face on a clear blue yesterday and today, and a very dark line on a first response 26 days into my irregular long cycle (love seeing the positive on 2 tests... just to be sure!) So excited to know that i have def O'd for sure. How do you all get through the 2ww?! xxx


----------



## NG09

Me too, but no point, will end up feeling down if its negative, so will just wait and see, if it's meant to happen right away it will, if not we will just keep trying!! Cramp more in the right side now, moaning already, god help me if I do get a BFP!!!!! lol


----------



## gumb69

Greetings Kellie


----------



## Mrs_N

hi kellie, thats great news that you are oving, hope you catch the eggy! :dust:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> West I still think that increase is to low to have O on cd16. You might get another bigger increase tomorrow and then maybe cd17 might be right. What are your opks telling you? Still neg? Do they work for you?

Kelly - I don't know what is going on with my cycle! I've finally got a definate positive opk today. I thought I had already O'd. What do you think about my temps today? My cervix is really high. I'm beyond confused right now.
Welcome new ladies and good luck! Hello to all my other girls too.
Btw - Kelly, I used opk's last month and this month for the 1st time and I got positives both times so I guess they work for me.


----------



## trynitey

West - perhaps your body was getting ready to ovulate and changed it's mind. If you got a positive OPK today and your temp is still below where your coverline would be than you may be O'ing today. If so, you can expect a rise in temp tomorrow.

Good luck!

I dunno why I thought I was 5dpo yesterday, apparently my brain didn't work as far as math goes. I'm 5dpo today - if my chart is right. Though I'm not sure this is my month either.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## SDBL23

lots of new friends!! May your stay here be short! 

To get through the tww, rent a couple new movies, pee as fast as you can in the morning, have NO tests in the house, make sure your car is full of gas so you can just drive around to kill time, buy a new book, clean the house, paint the house.... lol, anything you can do to keep your mind on anything but and make it go as fast as possible!!

ladies describe your creamy cm you got before your bfp and the pains you had please. I am 11?dpo today, a little crampy, nips still tender, if no with by wednesday I'll test.

good news though, I have a family member who's tried for years, told that she cannot have children ever, she's preggers! whootwhoot!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## trynitey

I've gotta go get my license tomorrow and clean the house, so that'll keep me busy for 1 day. Thinking of taking the girls to the Pumpkin Patch on Tuesday, so that's 7DPO where I'll be busy.. though, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do the rest of the week. I know come Thursday I'll probably end up getting a $ test and testing that night, and I'll only be 9DPO, and stupid POAS addict me has never gotten an early positive, they are always 14 - 16DPO positives only.. I have a 12 day LP too.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL i got creamy cm before i got my BFP hope this is you month

west hope you catch that eggy keep up the bd id say possibly today or tomorrow for ov

Mrs N your temps are looking great 

Welcome to all the new ladies 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## SDBL23

thing is dmn I never paid any attention to my fluids after ov.... So, I don't know if what i'm seeing is my normal fluid. Its like a thinner lotiony type, not a lot but there every time.

I'm glad that I could help doodar, just stay really really busy, that's my key, not promising that it works but it does help to just stay busy

don't do it trynitey, no $ store tests!!! just say no!!! just go the opposite direction of the dollar store test.


----------



## trynitey

LOL! I may resist testing.... I may buy the tests and just not test :lol:


----------



## westbrja

Oh I forgot to add, I'm still having ewcm too. Is it normal to have it for this long before O? Plus my cervix was super high earlier. Why would I be O'ing so late in my cycle?


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL before i got pg my cm went dry after ov everytime so hopefully it is a good sign for you fxd

West hopefully you get your temp rise today and ff will confirm OV soon for you do you normally OV late fxd this cycle hopefully you caught that egg


----------



## meldmac

Hi lovely ladies!

Well I'm sort of in limbo as not sure when I'm going to "O" this month as I don't think my cycles have sorted themselves out yet after giving birth to my angel. Guess it's a wait and see thing. We're going to :sex: every other day this cycle see if that does it. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed about it today, however tomorrow I may feel :loopy: about it who knows?? :haha:

How's everyone doing? Hope everyone is well!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Good luck to you all :dust:

Fx'd that this is all our month!!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac dtd every other day will sure give you a good chance il keep my fxd for you this cycle and temping will sure help pinpoint ov


----------



## baby dreams

Thanks to all the supportive ladies on here. I want to share my storie.... I became pregnant three years ago after one attempt. That ended in a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks. We have now been trying to conceive for three months. But we had been NPNT twice in 2 different months before this.

Well I told you all about my cream cm which happened on at least 3 different days this past week this cycle. I usually see this right before af and right after. NO other unusual signs. I got bloated slightly sore breast which arent as sore as they usually would be at this point. Decrease appetite. 
So anyway I've been fed up with frer cuz i neva got a BFP....I went to dollar tree and bought 5 $1 test. Remind you I test with frer maybe 7 or 8dpo and two were BFN. This morning is about 3 days til af and it is a faing BFP!!!!!!!!!! DH even looked at it and seen it!!! MY first pregnancy was also light BFP but this is a lil lighter!


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> SDBL before i got pg my cm went dry after ov everytime so hopefully it is a good sign for you fxd
> 
> West hopefully you get your temp rise today and ff will confirm OV soon for you do you normally OV late fxd this cycle hopefully you caught that egg

Hey dmn, well this is only my 2nd month of tracking my O so I don't know if I usually O late or not. Last month I had a positive opk on CD17. My cycles have never been regular. Back in the spring I had a 35 day cycle followed by a 29 day cycle. Lately they have been the most regular at 30 days or so. If you look at my chart I had a pretty good dip this morning which correlates with my positive opk yesterday. Should we BD again tonite? Honestly DB and I are both getting kind of burnt out. I feel bad for saying that but its true.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome to all the new ladies that have joined us here! Hope your stay is short and sweet!

Babydreams WOOOHOO! Yeah for a BFP even if it's faint! :thumbup:

Kelly hope you had a lovely weekend and are ready for classes this week! Hope your tww passes quickly and you get your appt for treatment!

Mrs N Yeah for continued temp rise! I was stalking your chart and it looks like these temps are higher than they've ever been fxd for you!

Meld I do have PMA for you as well! I also have a :hugs: hope this week is better! I know that yesterday I just started to cry nothing hurt just started to sob and I think thats just what my body needed. LOL A good cry.

dmn hope your feeling well!

West keep scroggin until O is confirmed!

Trinitey step away from the tests! Don't do it yet! If you need another house to clean to keep your mind off tww mine is free to clean. LMAO 

SDBL how's you tww going?

Me well CD4 and just waiting for the witch to leave atm. I had a massive migraine all weekend so didn't do much other than bed surf. LOL Gotta love hormones. I did manage to take DD to a parade and she got loads of candy, just what I needed as AF showed. LOL That's about it atm will check back later and see what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Babydreams i would test again in a couple of days if it is darker then id say you have got your BFP congrats most of the cheap tests only get a faint line 

West it does look like you are OV it looks like you BD yesterday so that should cover today also if you can find the energy then i would but if you cant then dont worry they do say every other day works just as well as everyday hopefully all the little :spermy: are already there and hard at work already


----------



## trynitey

Baby dreams... sounds hopeful! I hope this is it for you and that you have a sticky bean

Csunshine... haha! Okay, I'm up to visiting South Dakota.. sounds fun.. LOL

I don't think I'll test simply b/c I don't even feel or think I'm pregnant. Which is funny, there have been times where I knew it was likely impossible to be pregnant and I felt I was with late AF and tested, but this time, we're trying and I dont think I will be pregnant.


----------



## SDBL23

tynitey: That's like saying I'm gonna bake a cake for my family and not eat any of it, if the test is there, you'll pee on it!! You can do it! No test!!

DMN: Thanks, after the first six months I have tried to rationalize every little thing kind of to guard myself a little I guess. I wish I would have paid attention to my fluids after ov though. 

sunshine: I'm lovely, I'm off today but have lots to do, I work 12's tomorrow and the next day, so if there is no af then I'll use my last test on thursday morning. I've had a thin lotion like fluid, but I don't know if I've always had it, I just started watching after ov this time. A little crampy like TOM is coming, bb's are really tender, but I get that too, I think they look a little different, could be wishful, flashed dh last night to ask him if he thought they looked different, we got too busy to discuss it further, lol.
How are you doing? 

To all those little beanies growing, hope your feeling great, those in the tww, hang in there!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

trynitey said:


> Baby dreams... sounds hopeful! I hope this is it for you and that you have a sticky bean
> 
> Csunshine... haha! Okay, I'm up to visiting South Dakota.. sounds fun.. LOL
> 
> I don't think I'll test simply b/c I don't even feel or think I'm pregnant. Which is funny, there have been times where I knew it was likely impossible to be pregnant and I felt I was with late AF and tested, but this time, we're trying and I dont think I will be pregnant.

You better pack your parka. LOL We are getting snow atm. :dohh: It probably wont stick but it looks pretty in the trees. We are in the middle of renovations so my house is really dusty atm. LOL DH did run the vacuum on Sunday in the living room but that was just because he felt better but not good enough to go outside. LOL

Trinitey we have three spare bedrooms so bring the family and have a vacation. LOL Where are you from?


----------



## trynitey

Csunshine013 said:


> trynitey said:
> 
> 
> Baby dreams... sounds hopeful! I hope this is it for you and that you have a sticky bean
> 
> Csunshine... haha! Okay, I'm up to visiting South Dakota.. sounds fun.. LOL
> 
> I don't think I'll test simply b/c I don't even feel or think I'm pregnant. Which is funny, there have been times where I knew it was likely impossible to be pregnant and I felt I was with late AF and tested, but this time, we're trying and I dont think I will be pregnant.
> 
> You better pack your parka. LOL We are getting snow atm. :dohh: It probably wont stick but it looks pretty in the trees. We are in the middle of renovations so my house is really dusty atm. LOL DH did run the vacuum on Sunday in the living room but that was just because he felt better but not good enough to go outside. LOL
> 
> Trinitey we have three spare bedrooms so bring the family and have a vacation. LOL Where are you from?Click to expand...

We are from Maryland.. but now that you mention snow I think I wanna stay away :lol: I am a Floridian by nature - I prefer to live in Florida like we once did, but right now that's not an option. I have SAD so I don't think I'll be wanting to be near snow HAHA!

SDBL: Haha! Well, I'll be 9DPO the day I buy, and I'd atleast hold off until 10DPO for FMU even if I did test, but there's very few options where I can get over to that dollar store so I'll probably go and buy like 3 and I'll have you guys hold me back so I don't test.


----------



## baby dreams

I went back to check my test as I was gettin ready for the day. The line was no longer light but its actually purple now!! I'm extatic and since I have 4More dollar store pg test I will b using them all week POAS-aholic hehehe


----------



## Kelly9

West I think you're o'ing today so try and get one more BD session in. The opks hardly ever lie! In my case they never lie.

I have been studying so much that I am sick of it. Sadly there is no end in sight. Midterm thursday then another the monday after. God i can't wait for christmas! It means no more studying for a month! 

How was everyones turkey day? Ours was pretty good, turkey was so yummy and homemade stuffing. Mmmm I get left over today then going to make homemade turkey soup. 4dpo for me. But I am super busy to care atm.


----------



## westbrja

Hey all,

Finally got most of my running done and have a chance to sit down and catch up with you gals.
Trynitey & sunshine - I don't think anything beats our Michigan winters. You may get more snow but ours last from November til April, ugh! Lol
Kelly - What kind of turkey day did you have? Our Thanksgiving isn't until November. I love that holiday too tho. All the food you don't normally make taste extra good!
Babydreams - Congrats on your BFP! Hope you have a healthy 9 months honey!
Everyone else testing, I have fx'd for you all.
Well I just had another positive opk today. Maybe its my surge coming down. I expect my temp to rise tmw morning. We'll see. So if I O'd today, would you girls consider me as being a late O'er? If I'm not preggo after this cycle then at least I will finally know more about my body and my cycle.


----------



## Mrs_N

babydreams congrats :wohoo:

gosh everything else I was going to say has literally fallen out of my head :wacko:
:hugs: to everyone


----------



## dmn1156

west you may ov late this cycle but that does not mean you will ov late every cycle if this is your not cycle then i would be surprised you have certainly given it a good go lol but you will learn more over a number of cycles


----------



## Csunshine013

West and Trinitey....Ok well Michigan winters are harsh and very wet. I guess it's where your from. LOL I grew up in Wyoming and the wind chill there is brutal. DH works out in that crap all winter long and so when he comes home it's hard to get him outside LOL He does all the shoveling and snow blowing but after that he wont make snowmen or anything LMAO He prefers to hang out in the garage with his heater..... I have a feeling it's going to be a cold long hard winter iykwim.... Trin my friend has SAD as well but she goes tanning all year long and it seems to help. I totally agree Florida would be nice about now.

Mrs N looking good when are you going to test??????

sdbl would love to have the day off but I have training later this week so no rest for the wicked. LOL I don't have to work 12's but I do work Mon-Fri.

Kelly I love turkey, but DH doesn't so I get once a year on Thanksgiving but that isn't until the last Thursday in November so I have to wait :cry:


----------



## SDBL23

This is the worst part of the tww, the time when af could show at any moment. I really am dying to just test and get it over with.....every little cramp, each time I go pee, it's the worst part.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL how many dpo are you now when you going to test i tested 1 day before af was due


----------



## SDBL23

I'm not going to test, getting more and more cramping, my cm is picking up and starting to turn colors. AF is on her way.


----------



## westbrja

SDBL - I know exactly what you mean. I'm just dying to get my 2ww started. It seems like its taking forever. I don't know when I'll even test. I'm gonna try to wait a little longer this time cuz last time seeing the bfn's really bothered me more than I thought they would.
Dmn - Last month I ov'd around the same time too so maybe this is normal for me. I thought you ov'd at the same time every month though. Just when I thought I had this whole thing figured out I learn even more. Ugh!
Csunshine - I hate the snow. I'm hoping to be pg this winter so I don't have to get out there and help snowblow lmao. We bought a new blower at the end of the season last year so OH can get out there and play with it.


----------



## meldmac

Snow snow go away come back another day!!! We've had some snow here already and it sucks. Last winter was brutal here. We get extreme cold here and last year it was down to -50c with the windchill at some points. Hope it's not going to be that brutal this summer.

Kelly: MMMM i love Thanksgiving too. We had ours yesterday it was yummy!! I have a nice big pumpkin pie sitting in the fridge waiting to be eaten right now. I hated studying too when I was in school. Ironically I miss school now lol.

babydreams: congrats if I haven't said it already, if I have congrats again.

Csunshine: your weather sounds like ours right now.  Brr.

SDBL23: Tell that :witch: to stay away!

west: you better go get that man of yours if you haven't already!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## halas

hey guys can i join im waiting lol and its driving me insane! i was supposed to have my af 2 days ago lol no show but from exspirence i have to be at least a week late for bfp this is so hard waitng if only we could see what is going on


----------



## Kelly9

Meldmac where in canada are you? I am in AB and it gets down to -50 or -60 with windchill!!!!! Brrrrr. We have snow to! I live the first couple of snow falls, normally till after christmas then I want it to go away. 

I forgot you americans don't have it till nov! I like ours in oct cause then we have christmas dinner a bit later on and not to much turkey at the end of the year.

I missed school to and like it but I Hate studying, I forgot about that part! :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

SDBL - I'm sorry, I musta missed your post about AF being on its way. Using my Blackberry to post sucks sometimes cuz I miss things. Well tell the bitch not to get comfortable cuz she aint stayin long lol.
Well ladies I just got my last round of scrumpin in tonite for awhile. I had to talk both him and I into it tho lol. We started so early that by the time O came around today we were wore out. If this isn't my month after 5 consecutive nites of BD'ing then I don't think it will ever happen. Guess we'll see if I'm 1dpo tmw. Goodnite ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck west for your temp rise.


----------



## dmn1156

west i used to OV on day 15 sometimes 16 which was not good for me as i only have a 26 day cycle so i only had a 10 day lp which i was told was not long enough but then they switched to day 13 which worked for me lol


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck for catching it west! 
Halas welcome :wave:
sdbl so sorry the witch seems to be on her way :hugs:
my temp is still on the rise yay! it's not reached the peak of where it got to last time, but it's now over 98 which is good. will test on thursday or friday I think. 

all this talk about snow - we hardly ever get any here anymore, and when we do it's that horrible slushy stuff that you can't do anything with, and that just turns to slippery ice overnight! :hissy: True, I would not like a full on winter like you guys in Canada get, but a week or so of good quality snow would be nice!


----------



## westbrja

Morning,
Can't stay long gotta get ready for work but can you gals glance at my chart? My temp increased but is it enough? I've about had it. I should mention that I had 2 positive opks and yesterdays was darker than sundays. I'll check back in a bit. Thanks girls! Have a great day!


----------



## Mrs_N

west, yes it is looking like you have now ov'd :happydance: if your temp continues to rise you should get your crosshairs in 2 days time. :thumbup:

well I had my bloods taken, so next step is GP on Thursday. feel like a bit of progress is being made at least.


----------



## dmn1156

yay Mrs N nice temp rise there 

West it does look like you have Ovd so fxd for you now 

A bit of nice snow would be nice it would be lovely just for once to wake up on christmas day and have a lovely layer of snow last year it was a bright autumn like day here which just did not feel like christmas lol


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N. Luvin your temps..... Awesome!!!

West looks like your crosshairs will be up in a few days showing that you O'd.. Yay... Congrats......

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!! Ive been stalking charts.... :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies nothing new to report here. The snow is defo on it's way again today. I have to go out of town tomorrow afternoon and wont be back until Friday so I hope it's nice then!

SDBL so sorry af is on her way, but it's not over till she shows full on! Hope she stays away!

West I would think that you have it covered and don't forget to dtd just for fun this cycle as well! LOL

Mrs N yeah for bloods and gp appt! Hope he gives you some answers!

Kelly hope your studying up a storm up there! Get those good grades and then you can come down here and help deliver my baby next year. LOL

Welcome Halas hope you caught you eggy! fxd for you!

Melsue how are you doing?

Will check back later ladies and see how wonderfully your all doing!:hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine... Im doing good... everythings the same... AF type cramps, tiredness and peeing lots and lots... LOL...I have my next ultrasound on Friday to check for a heartbeat, I havent said anything to our mom's yet but if we find a heartbeat then thats when we will let the cat out of the bag just to them though, then they have to keep it quiet until around the 12th week... eeek.... thats gonna be tough but atleast they will have eachother to talk to... 

Just hoping you gals can join us over in the 1st tri - i wish we had a little smile face that had pom pom's so I could be a little cheer leader... :haha: -- Ive been stalking charts and keeping everything crossed....


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue129 said:


> Csunshine... Im doing good... everythings the same... AF type cramps, tiredness and peeing lots and lots... LOL...I have my next ultrasound on Friday to check for a heartbeat, I havent said anything to our mom's yet but if we find a heartbeat then thats when we will let the cat out of the bag just to them though, then they have to keep it quiet until around the 12th week... eeek.... thats gonna be tough but atleast they will have eachother to talk to...
> 
> Just hoping you gals can join us over in the 1st tri - i wish we had a little smile face that had pom pom's so I could be a little cheer leader... :haha: -- Ive been stalking charts and keeping everything crossed....

Glad your doing good! Do you have something planned on how your going to tell them? Like a card with the scan photo? You only have about 6wks until you can start telling others. LOL it will seem like forever but once you have your baby it will be like it only took a minute to get to that point! I so miss the feelings of my baby in my tummy and that was 10yrs ago! LOL Enjoy this time!:hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine013 said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Csunshine... Im doing good... everythings the same... AF type cramps, tiredness and peeing lots and lots... LOL...I have my next ultrasound on Friday to check for a heartbeat, I havent said anything to our mom's yet but if we find a heartbeat then thats when we will let the cat out of the bag just to them though, then they have to keep it quiet until around the 12th week... eeek.... thats gonna be tough but atleast they will have eachother to talk to...
> 
> Just hoping you gals can join us over in the 1st tri - i wish we had a little smile face that had pom pom's so I could be a little cheer leader... :haha: -- Ive been stalking charts and keeping everything crossed....
> 
> Glad your doing good! Do you have something planned on how your going to tell them? Like a card with the scan photo? You only have about 6wks until you can start telling others. LOL it will seem like forever but once you have your baby it will be like it only took a minute to get to that point! I so miss the feelings of my baby in my tummy and that was 10yrs ago! LOL Enjoy this time!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, hun.... Yes Ive been trying to come up with ways to tell them.. Im wondering if i can scam a pic off of friday's ultrasound even if its a itty bitty spec of a baby and I found some borders i can put around an ultrasound pic with a little poem that is along the lines of the baby talking to the grandparent and how excited they are to meet them but they have to wait a lil longer for it to happen, but in the mean time they can get excited and prepare for their arrival... Its adorable and then my father is into construction - when we tell him i found a border that has all kind so wood and tools and it says "under construction" in big letters under the ultrasound pic... Sooo cute - cant wait to put it together... Im just worring about how Friday's going to go before I do anything in photoshop because I dont want to jinx myself... Im a little worried but trying not to... blah... 

I cant wait to start feeling this baby inside me, its been the most presious thing Ive been waiting for... CANT WAIT.... 

So did you sit down and talk with DH about getting down to business this month???


----------



## westbrja

Very funny Csunshine. He'd better not look this way for any :sex:. I think my "whoo-ha" (as Melsue calls it) is gonna fall out lmao! Im so glad I finally ov'd :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:. I just thought my temp was supposed to rise more and be higher than what it is. So am I 1dpo today?
Best of luck to all my girls! Let's get some :bfp:
Glad everyone is feeling and doing well.


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Csunshine... Im doing good... everythings the same... AF type cramps, tiredness and peeing lots and lots... LOL...I have my next ultrasound on Friday to check for a heartbeat, I havent said anything to our mom's yet but if we find a heartbeat then thats when we will let the cat out of the bag just to them though, then they have to keep it quiet until around the 12th week... eeek.... thats gonna be tough but atleast they will have eachother to talk to...
> 
> Just hoping you gals can join us over in the 1st tri - i wish we had a little smile face that had pom pom's so I could be a little cheer leader... :haha: -- Ive been stalking charts and keeping everything crossed....
> 
> Glad your doing good! Do you have something planned on how your going to tell them? Like a card with the scan photo? You only have about 6wks until you can start telling others. LOL it will seem like forever but once you have your baby it will be like it only took a minute to get to that point! I so miss the feelings of my baby in my tummy and that was 10yrs ago! LOL Enjoy this time!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hun.... Yes Ive been trying to come up with ways to tell them.. Im wondering if i can scam a pic off of friday's ultrasound even if its a itty bitty spec of a baby and I found some borders i can put around an ultrasound pic with a little poem that is along the lines of the baby talking to the grandparent and how excited they are to meet them but they have to wait a lil longer for it to happen, but in the mean time they can get excited and prepare for their arrival... Its adorable and then my father is into construction - when we tell him i found a border that has all kind so wood and tools and it says "under construction" in big letters under the ultrasound pic... Sooo cute - cant wait to put it together... Im just worring about how Friday's going to go before I do anything in photoshop because I dont want to jinx myself... Im a little worried but trying not to... blah...
> 
> I cant wait to start feeling this baby inside me, its been the most presious thing Ive been waiting for... CANT WAIT....
> 
> So did you sit down and talk with DH about getting down to business this month???Click to expand...

Oh Melsue,

The feeling of that little baby moving around inside. Even though sometimes you wish the little bugger would quit kicking the breath out of you. It is absolutely amazing and indescribable. I miss that more than anything.


----------



## trynitey

I wish the next few days would just go by faster... I want to test and get a positive


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Trynitey, your time is coming honey - your temps look great, fx'd for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks West, I cant wait....


----------



## Csunshine013

Melsue don't worry about the scan! Just wait until you see it! It's amazing! You probably wont be able to make anything out. That's the way I was with my first as the time goes by you see them grow and it's the most awesome thing in the world. then you feel them little flutters in your tummy which turn into bigger kicks. LOL I can't wait to feel that again! So happy for you!

West you Whoohaa wont fall off. LOL It might be a little tender but don't just let you DH feel used for O time. LOL I always try to get in at least one good after O session a few day or even a week after so he doesn't feel too abused. LMAO

Trinitey fxd crossed for you temps looking great!


----------



## trynitey

Thanks ladies :hug: I really wanted a June baby (I'm a June baby myself) but I have a feeling that I'll end up with a late July due date even if I do get pregnant this year with an August birthday baby.


----------



## meldmac

Kelly9 said:


> Meldmac where in canada are you? I am in AB and it gets down to -50 or -60 with windchill!!!!! Brrrrr. We have snow to! I live the first couple of snow falls, normally till after christmas then I want it to go away.
> 
> I forgot you americans don't have it till nov! I like ours in oct cause then we have christmas dinner a bit later on and not to much turkey at the end of the year.
> 
> I missed school to and like it but I Hate studying, I forgot about that part! :rofl:

Kelly: I'm in Winnipeg, or Winterpeg like some people like to call it!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hey meldmac how you doing hun if you ov like last month then not long for you to go hope this is your month


----------



## gumb69

how are we all doing? time is seriously dragging. slight stomach cramping like i've being doing situps and crazzzy dreams. i'm sure it's the meds though. 6 more sleeps and counting...................


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> how are we all doing? time is seriously dragging. slight stomach cramping like i've being doing situps and crazzzy dreams. i'm sure it's the meds though. 6 more sleeps and counting...................

What other med did they put you on??? Are you still taking the amoxicillin after your reaction? I look like a pretty pink leopard when I take that stuff. LOL Hope the next 6 sleeps fly by!


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> Melsue don't worry about the scan! Just wait until you see it! It's amazing! You probably wont be able to make anything out. That's the way I was with my first as the time goes by you see them grow and it's the most awesome thing in the world. then you feel them little flutters in your tummy which turn into bigger kicks. LOL I can't wait to feel that again! So happy for you!
> 
> West you Whoohaa wont fall off. LOL It might be a little tender but don't just let you DH feel used for O time. LOL I always try to get in at least one good after O session a few day or even a week after so he doesn't feel too abused. LMAO
> 
> Trinitey fxd crossed for you temps looking great!

LMAO, yeah we are pretty good at going at it every couple days so after a brief hiatus we'll be back in the saddle I'm sure. 

Trynitey - DB and I are hoping for a July or August baby. My b-day is at the beginning of July and his is the beginning of August. With my cycle my EDD would be the beginning of July or August (does that make sense). I have c-sections though so I would be scheduled a couple weeks early.


----------



## gumb69

i'm on new stuff now Clonfom. really really bitter taste in my mouth. so the chemist gave me stuff. starting on flagyl tomorrow. sounds lovely eh!!
roll on the next few days.
not long till you can start getting jiggy with it again xx


----------



## Csunshine013

No not long at all and I will be getting down to some major scroggin! DH won't know what hit him this month as I am not going to take no I'm tired for an answer! He is going to have to put out a lot. LMAO

That medicine doesn't sound appealing at all! Hope this is the last month you have to take any of it as you fall pg! Good luck and everything I have crossed for you! It's your turn and of course mine too so we can be bump buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

yay def bump buddies x


----------



## Csunshine013

sweet!


----------



## westbrja

Got 2 questions ladies
Since I ov'd late, when should I test? AF is due around the 24th. That would only be 11 days.
My other question is I had mostly creamy cm today with a twinge of ewcm. I charted creamy and a negative opk but FF is still giving me a green light. Do we have to BD AGAIN? LMAO!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah calgary was a winter land today! It took me 2.5 hours to get to campus today! Normally it's about 40 to 45 mins. Got my winter tires on now though and they grip well.

My LP temps are quite low this month, I can't figure it out, have any of you who have taken clomid noticed lower temps after O? 

There was something else I wanted to say but can't remember now... to lazy to go back through the pages lol. Oh I remember trynitey I would love an august baby but it ain't gonna happen for me! By the time we start ICSI which is a 2 month process we're looking at the earliest september and latest hopefully november for our due date providing it works the first time.


----------



## meldmac

Kelly: I'm keeping my fx'd crossed that it works for you the 1st time. You deserve it sweetie :hugs:

west: Go get him some more!!! 

Csunshine: I want to be your bump buddy too!! Don't break any beds this cycle :haha:

gumb: Hope you don't have to take that med for much longer.

Sorry I'm completely out of it tonight...been up since 3 am so sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm feeling quite awful tonight not sure why but going to try and get some :sex: in. Think it's a bit early but really want to get a good go at it this month.


----------



## Kelly9

I have been super out of it... I treated a red light as a four way stop for some reason while coming home from getting the groceries then ran a stop sign I think? They keep changing all the road in airdrie and moving the stop signs I can never keep track of them. After that I gave the keys to DH and gave up driving for the night.


----------



## Melsue129

West looks like you had a great go at it...... I think FF just needs one more temp to throw your cross hairs up - no worries...... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## westbrja

How's all my girls today. I just got a break from class. Took a test today and Aced it :happydance: 
The snow never showed up here but it has been really chilly, especially at nightime.
Kelly - What's up with the driving chica? LOL
CSunshine - I had to trick DB the last few nights of our 5 night marathon. Good luck and take em down! :haha:
Gumb - I've taken Flagly before and it's absolutely horrible! Hope that's over soon for you.
Melsue - How ya feeling honey? The ideas of telling your parents about the bambino are soooo cute.
Me - Hooray for increased temps :happydance: Well not much to tell, Im just waiting for crosshairs to show. OH and I went bowling with some friends last night and had a ball. He had to work 3rd shift but all night he kept texting me baby names. Awwww so sweet! He's already talking about having 1 more after this one. What did you guys think about a test date for me? I have 4 shiny new FRER's in the drawer waiting for me to pee on them :haha:
Hopefully this is our cycle girls! :dust::bfp::hugs: to everyone! Check back later! Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## gumb69

west- one more night won't hurt xxx 

hope you are all doing well. 12dpo today tick tock tick tock........
this is the longest 2ww ever, can't test until monday though as i will get false positives. oh man :rofl:

no symptoms at all at all!!! 

anyone else ss so i can cling onto hope that one of you will get your BFP this month x


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> west- one more night won't hurt xxx
> 
> hope you are all doing well. 12dpo today tick tock tick tock........
> this is the longest 2ww ever, can't test until monday though as i will get false positives. oh man :rofl:
> 
> no symptoms at all at all!!!
> 
> anyone else ss so i can cling onto hope that one of you will get your BFP this month x

Gumb, you don't think its too late since my FF chart looks like I've ov'd? I tried to talk him into another round last nite but he wasn't having it lol. FF is still giving me a green light. My cervix is still high and soft but I haven't had any ewcm since a tiny amount yesterday.
Fx' for you!! Bfp Bfp Bfp!


----------



## Kelly9

I am 6dpo but feeling nothing gumb and my temps have been weirdly low this LP.

West I honestly didn't know what mind frame I was in, frazzled obviously but am better today. Mid term tomorrow! and got my final exam mark back from last week, got an 80%! Thought I did terrible!!!!! SO thats a relief. Should have course mark in another week or so.


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Kelly on your exam. I took an essay test tonite in my psych class and did ok. It was 5 questions. One of them I could only answer half of it but I think I did well on the rest. 3 test in one day and no BFP out of any of them sucks lmao. Well girls DB is hinting that he wants to dtd tonite lol so I better go. Wow only 1 nite of rest. I'll check in tmw hopefully with crosshairs on my FF chart. PMA!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I have been tested up the wazoo lately and no BFP yet for me either. I have another midterm tomorrow then monday again. Then a midterm or final exam every week till sometime in nov. I have never been more ready for christmas break! 1 month off!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys how are you all??

been without internet for a few days and have missed you all!!

hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, 
our internet has been broken for 48 hours too, nightmare! all fixed now though :happydance:
tested this morning - bfn. not suprised, I was expecting that but it's still a bit of a kick in the teeth. Still, doctors appointment later this morning so we'll see what happens. 
Had to take our boy kitten to the vets to have his knackers given the chop today, I feel like a bad mummy! :( poor little guy!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N. what type of test did you use??/ 12DPO might still be too early fx'd for you!!!

West you go girl... LOL... 

Kelly hope this is your month!!!!!!!!

Gump - cant wait to hear about your test on monday..

Me well I got hit was a nasty cold so Im doing very blah and crappy.... yucky... all of the above... feel like poo....


----------



## Mrs_N

Just an IC melsue, trying to save the expensive tests for if af is late or I get some kind of faint line on an IC!
sorry you are feeling like poo :( :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Hooray for crosshairs!!! Oh yeah, oh yeah! Lol! Morning girls, how are we all? I'm officially 3dpo. Guess I'm gonna test in 1 week if AF hasn't shown. That will be 2 days before she's due. I'll probably cave and have my blood drawn before that lol.
FF said to test on Halloween, yeah right no one can wait til then.
Kelly - We are only in our 3rd week of the quarter and I'm already looking forward to break.


----------



## trynitey

I tested.... even though, I'm only 9dpo. BFN!


----------



## Mrs_N

trynitey sorry it was :bfn: but your chart looks good and like you say 9dpo is very early. keep that PMA! :dust:
west :happydance: you got your crosshairs, yay! now it's a waiting game!


----------



## westbrja

Trynitey - Sorry about the bfn. Even though you know its early it still sucks to see it. I'm gonna try not to test too early this time cuz bfn's bother me more than I thought. PMA and fx'd for us all!


----------



## dmn1156

trynitey sorry you got a bfn 9dpo is early so fxd for you

melsue sorry your feeling crappy

Mrs N ic never worked for me so fxd for you your cycle has certainly been a long one

west 3dpo and it looks like you bd at all the right times 

wannabeamom how you feeling


----------



## gumb69

dmn- i can't believe you are 11 weeks

COME ON LADIES WE NEED OUR BFP'S THIS MONTH. so sending you all loads of PMA and hugs and good thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

i know dont know wher the time goes 2 days and il be 12 weeks hope this is your month gumb


----------



## SDBL23

Sorry ladies, I worked mon and tues and baby sat for a coworker today, I just don't wanna do much when I get home from work...

West! Good luck this month, sounds like you did some hard work
Gum: good luck!! Fxd for you
trynitey: It's still to early to count yourself out yet.
DMN: Hope your still feeling okay, your almost through the first trimester!! 
All the other ladies fxd for you guys too.....


disclaimer, rant following.....
AFM: I woke up tuesday morning and poas, I wiped and af was there. I immediately through the test away and went to work. Got home that night and told hubby I was sorry we would not be getting our june bug. Please don't take this the wrong way, I just kind of feel that if we had a reason, or if there was something that they could pin point that was a problem, I would at least feel like I could work towards fixing something. Since there seems to be nothing wrong and we're doing everything we can, I feel like I can't fix anything... I just don't get it. Two things I always wanted to be, a nurse and a mommy and it hurts. I'm angry, I'm pissed, just fed up and my heart hurts. I really felt in my heart that this was my month. My dh said that he was sorry, that he felt like he had let me down, because we missed two nights during the first part of my cycle, I just feel like the one thing I was made to be able to do, I cant. I'm sorry ladies, I'm a little emotional during TOM and you're the only ones I can really talk to about it.


----------



## trynitey

How long have you been trying SDBL? Don't give up hope hun! You can vent here any time.


----------



## westbrja

Oh SDBL, I'm so sorry honey. I know you wanted so bad to be preggo before your 1 year. You and DH hang in there and try to keep your heads up. We are all here for you sweetie.


----------



## Kelly9

SDBL chin up it will happen. What I would give for test results that said we had the all clear. It's even worse when you do find out something isn't right.

West, we're about 6 weeks in now and I NEED a break. Just had physiology and anatomy midterm and it was hard. I know I passed but I"m thinking maybe a 60ish % Which is fine with me but still didn't feel great about it.


----------



## Mrs_N

sdbl :hugs: feel free to vent anytime, thats what we are here for. 

well af has arrived, I'm not surprised or upset, I am EXCITED to start cycle 8 - this is going to be the one, I can feel it!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N great PMA and at least you know you ovd so fxd this cycle you will do it for sure 

SDBL hang in there it will happen for you im sure just bd every other day till you get can do no more im keeping everything crossed for you this cycle

West how you doing today hope the 2ww passes quickly 

to anyone else i forgot hope your all ok 

I am a little stressed today as had to drive my car to the garage with a snapped in half shock absorber it was certainly no fun getting there and not the best drive i have ever had lol and for my trouble i got charged £90 for the priviledge lol


----------



## westbrja

Hey gals I'm at work today :growlmad: lol. Actually it's not too bad. A couple of my friends are all working today so it will be fun. Anyway I'm feeling good this morning. The 2ww hasn't started getting to me yet. I'm sure I will be :wacko: in the next couple of days. 
Tmw we are taking DB's mom to dinner for her birthday. It will be a huge family affair. Actually we should have a good time. The kids will be dress all cute :haha:
Dmn - You be careful driving that car. Hopefully they get it fixed for you.
Kelly - I'm taking A&P too. That's the test I just took the other day. They average our lab and lecture but we have to get a 75% in both in order to pass the class. Well for my program I have to get a 84% (No pressure). I also have a psych class. :dohh:
Mrs N - Way to stay positive! I'm hoping this next cycle will be the one to bring you your sweet little :baby:
Well I'm sure it's gonna be a boring day around here since we don't have many patients. Census has been oddly low lately. Check back later!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you west all fixed but what a nightmare drive it was sounded like i was dragging a chunk of tree under my car and it kept banging lol at least now i can drive again in comfort no clunking lol
glad the 2ww is not getting to you yet


----------



## SDBL23

Thank you ladies. 

Kelly and west: I hated anatomy and physiology and sociology and psych was okay, human growth and development was wonderful, microbiology was the worst though!!! But, it's so so so worth it. My little bro is going through school right now for nursing and iv'e been helping him study, I forgot how much there is that you have to remember!! A tip for you guys, if medical terminology is not a requirement for your program but it is offered at your school, TAKE IT!!!!! it was the biggest help later on when I didn't know a word, I could break it down and get the general idea of it.

DMN: Glad to hear your car is fixed!!! I have this 20 year old quirky thing. When you go to park it, if you don't push the shift up and hold it, release the button and then release the break, it sounds like swish, big click, little click click, then it makes this awful squealing noise when you go to start it the next time and wont start. I have to put my key in a certain side up or it sqeals at me and wont start, sometimes my safety switch on my shifter spazzes and the only way to start it is if I put my foot up on the starter and shove really hard foreward and turn the wheel the opposite way and try to start it!! LOL, it's a mess, but I just love it.

AFM: headed to the dermitologist today, I have a lovely new spot that has shown up and want to get it biopsied. I had basal cell removed from my nose and ended up with a skin graft last christmas, no more of that for me! My mom and I are then doing lunch and car hunting!! whoohoo! Hope you ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## westbrja

OMG SDBL, get yourself a new car LMAO!!!!! I know we all have those things that we just can't part with, but girl you have to be safe too. I already took Microbiology and Medical Terminology and luckily got a 4.0 in both. After this quarter, I have 2 writing classes, a speech class, and the 2nd part of A&P left to take. Then I begin the program. My local campus doesn't offer the program here though so I will have to drive over 1 hour each way all winter long and we have pretty horrible winters. I'm not looking forward to that. Plus I have a rear wheel drive car :dohh:. DB is looking to buy me an SUV right now for the winter. Not to mention we will need it when we add another car seat. 3 car seats in the back is a little tight :winkwink:.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL i think your car may need attention lol

West thankfully enough i wont need a new car just yet i will only have 2 car seats in the back lol 

Funny i have not felt sick for a few weeks and tonight i feel really nauseus weird lol


----------



## meldmac

Hiya lovely ladies :hi:

dmn: hope you feel better soon :hugs:

west: Hope you get your new car soon. Driving in the winter is not fun I'm sure. 

sdbl: Sorry sweetie that the :witch: got you. Tell her to get her ass out. It will happen for you I'm sure of it :hugs:

Mrs_N: Sorry that the :witch: got you, but yay for the PMA!

Kelly: How are you doing hon?

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs: and :dust: to you all!

Well I feel crummy today. Was sick last night and stayed home from work today. Not sure why but think I ate something that really didn't agree with me so we didn't get :sex: in last night. I feel like I'm going to be out again this month. Going to try and get some in tonight and tomorrow as well just in case I do "O" on day 11 like last month. I'm really not feeling good about ttc right now :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

West: I think we need a min of 65 in all our nursing labs and such and just a 50 or higher in the others like stats and physcology. I already drive about an hour each way to campus,I am worried for the winter. I am also thinking I didn't do so well on the A&P midterm, ours is all condensed into 3 months, or one semester!!!!! So much stuff, I wish it was a year long. I am thinking maybe a 70%. 

SDBL I hope that car shopping is for you hun, you need a new car!

Meldmac I am doing ok, just sick of studying, got another midterm monday for my nursing practice class. It's one of the skills labs and lecture that go with it, shows up how to ascutate and percuss and do assessments etc. But so much info to know.

We don't take a terminology course, we're expected to learn it in our labs.


----------



## gumb69

your courses sound tough, you are great for doing all the studying x

meldmac- hope you are able to get some action tonight and you feel a bit better
west- glad your not finding the 2ww a drag, and enjoy your meal tomorrow
dmn- hope the sickness has buggered off 
sdbl- happy car hunting and hope the spot has disappeared. 
kelly- best of luck with your results 
mrs n- cycle8 will be your cycle 

well a few more ss. i've a sore throat and my teeth are sensitive esp when i have cold drinks. but i just tested and i got a BFN even though my test date is monday as the injections could show a positive. but, i last peed at 5pm, then i peed on my stick at 6pm, so i only held my pee for an hour. so does that mean 
1. i didn't hold my pee for long enough
2. i'm not pregnant
3. implantation not taken place yet and not producing hcg hormone

what do you guys think???


----------



## dmn1156

gumb id say your pee is not concentrated enough and it could still be a bit early to test and hcg not high enough to pick it up


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure gumb. But good luck.

I am sick of studying now! I Have a midterm monday and just can't bring myself to read the 250 pages. Ugh... I must though. Is it christmas yet???? I'll get a break then.


----------



## gumb69

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want a BFP XXXXXXXXXXXXXx
sorry just had to shout that out
kelly it's nearly christmas


----------



## Kelly9

I WANT A BFP TOOOOOOO GUMB!!!!! hmmm it does help!


----------



## trynitey

I caved again..... Tentative BFP??


----------



## gumb69

trynitey- :happydance:that's brilliant, a line is a line. can you post a pic.oh i forgot to say. CONGRATULATIONS X


----------



## dmn1156

congrats trynitey we need pics lol were chart and test stalkers lol


----------



## trynitey

Click on the link I posted above ladies that says Tentative BFP.. tons of pics there for you :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yup looks positive to me, congrats.


----------



## meldmac

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## dmn1156

BFP congrats trynity


----------



## gumb69

definately's line on them, and def getting darker. congrats xxx


----------



## trynitey

Thanks ladies!


----------



## princessclark

hi im on my first cycle of clomid and am 3 days into my 2ww?!? 

congrats to you trynitey x


----------



## SDBL23

WHOOHOOOO!!!! Big big congrats trynitey!!! she's right though, a line is a line, and there were like three? I don't remember how many tests.... You are an addict!! lol


----------



## trynitey

LOL! I am an addict... I bought 5 and I took one like everyday... some 2 a day. Bahahaha! Im pretty positive it's a bfp, so I'm waiting til Sunday now to test with a digi.. and that'll confirm it to me and DH.


----------



## princessclark

i think thats what im going to be like come the first week of Nov once my 2ww is over lol x


----------



## trynitey

I just had a LOT of cramping that wasn't normal for me, so I kept testing. I think if I didn't have as much cramping I would have been okay waiting longer to test. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I had cramping last night. Had to hug a pillow to my stomach... like that would do anything?! :rofl: But ladies don't get all maybe its implantation on me please! It's not unusual. 

Anyone want to lend me their eyes and study for me? Feel like all I do is sit on the couch with a text book in my hands.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah Kel I'm going home to hit the book too. 
OMG someone yelled out in the nurses station today that I was knocked up :blush: I was soooo embarrassed cuz it was one of those people with a huge mouth. Everyone looked at me then started chatting. I hate chatting :growlmad:
They kept saying I wasn't myself today and it must be the hormones. They don't understand what they say may really hurt someone's feelings. Im already waiting in agony to test and then they out things into my head. They are all evil bitches. Guess it just one of those moods for me today. I kept screwing up everything I touched. I missed orders, medications, hung up on people. What a day! Glad it's over...see ya tmw girls!:sleep:

Congrats Trynitey on your BFP honey!!!


----------



## dmn1156

West it sounds like she does not know when to keep her mouth shut sorry you had a bad day it really is not a nice thing to say especially when you are ttc

Kelly hope your cramping stops could it be to do with the clomid still


----------



## princessclark

hi was just wondering if any one could shed some light on why ive been feeling nauseous and dizzy/light headed the last couple of days?

i had my follicle scan on monday on which i was told i had 2 follicles one of which was 12mm ( think the other was bout 10mm). i had started the clomid on the 4th Oct ( CD2 - CD6 ) and was told id ovulate around the 14th Oct so have been BDing every other day since Monday 12th Oct?

i know it sounds daft but could it be because of implantations? this is my first try with the treatment so dont know what should be happening and whats to look out for etc as clinic didnt tell me anything like that. i also have some aching pains in my sides and hips although they are bearable x 

a friend of mine thinks it may have worked but its to early to do a test ( if docs were right about O date then im only 4 DPO )


----------



## meldmac

princessclark: 4DPO is a little early for implantation but weirder things have happened. 

How are my lovely ladies today?

I'm really wishing I had a nice :coffee: right now. No cream though in the house doh. :haha: Think I may have "O" yesterday but not sure. Had a dip and a rise in temp today what do you ladies think? I know it wont show up for sure until another few rises but hoping it was since we did get some nice :sex: in last night. Going to try again today just for the fun of it!


----------



## gumb69

good for you meldmac xxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

Princessclark it could be down to the clomid but good luck this cycle

meldmac it looks like you ovd yesterday just keep bd every other day till ff confirms it for you really keeping everything crossed for you this cycle

Gumb how you doing today


----------



## princessclark

how long does the clomid stay in your system enough to affect you with anything like nausea and dizziness? i finished taking it this cycle on the 8th so 9 days ago?

i really am trying not to get my hopes up mind x its just quite hard when you want it so much x we are going to keep BDing every other day till i one thing or another happens x


----------



## dmn1156

im not sure but i think a little while


----------



## westbrja

How's my ladies this evening? We are on the highway coming back from dinner with OH's family. It was a nice time, but the restaurant was a bit chaotic. We went to Mongolian BBQ. It was my 1st time. Now we are off to a bonfire at friends house.
I'm doing pretty good today a little crampy on and off. Don't know what that's about. Hmmmm...any thoughts? I'm 5dpo today. Believe it or not this 2ww hasn't really been bothering me too much yet. I'm gonna start testing at 10dpo though cuz I'm an addict lol.
Good luck everyone else. I'll stop in later.
Meldmac and princess - Hope you guys caught the eggys this month.


----------



## Kelly9

Princessclark, I had clomid symptoms up to a couple days after I o'd. SO if is most likely that. I took it for the first time this cycle to and am waiting for witch now. I had all the twinges and such while taking it and after and felt my ovulation right down to the minutes. It was kind of cool.

So had a very weird dream or maybe not dream last night? I was stirring in bed and when I closed my eyes the room was spinning and i was so super nauseous like I had had way to much to drink, you know how the room spins right? Then I focused reopened and closed my eyes and went back to sleep. Only thing is I am not sure if it was a dream or not, it didn't feel like one.

ALso lots of lower back pain today so I am afraid witch is likely on her way. Been crampy to. Ugh. All I need now are my cramps to come earlier and earlier every cycle. Could be the clomid to though.


----------



## princessclark

Thanks kelly x do you know if the clomid can end up giving you a normal periods ( length wise i mean ) mine are quite irregular although the last couple of months they have been about 5-6 weeks apart.


----------



## westbrja

Morning my beautiful ladies!
I have so much to do today. My house is a wreck. I'm so busy during the week that the weekend is usually my time to get caught up. Except I'm in the bitchiest mood and don't want to do anything but sit around and sleep. DB worked 3rd shift last nite so he's sleeping. I wanna go kick the bed lol. I have tons of laundry and homework. Plus a sinkful of dishes and was planning to make an early dinner. Ugh!!! Even the kids are driving me crazy! I need a day off!!
How's my girls today? Hope you're in better moods than me.
Kelly - Maybe I need to be in that room spinning state right now lmao!
Thanks for letting me vent girls. At least my temps are still up though. Be back later.


----------



## westbrja

Any thoughts on what this sharp, stabbing pain may be? Its on the lower left where my ovary is. Its not agonizing pain, but definately noticable and annoying. I'm probably just ss, but could it be implantation pain? Dmn? Melsue? Anyone? Lmao :D


----------



## gumb69

hopefully its implantationx


----------



## Melsue129

It could be implantation... I remember having a few stabbing pains... and then they ended up being AF like cramps everyday and I still have them... So fx'd for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Princessclark, I have regular period normally O on cd19 but Clomid made me O on cd15 so I think it helps to shorten them. I hope your O comes sooner then usual this month.

10dpo and my temps went down :( whatever.


----------



## meldmac

West I think I'm in the same mood as you just feel like punching something right now.

How is everyone else? 

I'm feeling kind of blah today not sure why just don't feel like doing much of anything right now. My temps are way off this morning as didn't take them until 2 hours after I normally do and didn't sleep hardly at all last night so hopefully ff can pinpoint O still. Oh well. Don't have good pma this month anyway.


----------



## princessclark

KK well will probaby just keep BDing till something happens ( AF or BFP )


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys how are you all doing?? hope you are all well!

loving your pma mrs n!!

kelly hows the course going? ive got 3 weeks left on the neonatal ward then back to uni until xmas!

going for a early scan tomorrow as had some bleeding yesterday so feeling a bit anxious about that

big :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls hope you are all ok :hugs:

Been away for a girlie weekend, there was a lot of broodiness around the table lol! Been suffering quite a bit with cramps, :witch: is not letting me off lightly thid time around! Starting the soy tonight, yay! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

West i got the stabbing pain about 6 or 7 dpo hope it is for you 

Meldmac looks like you ovd hope your ok

Mrs N sorry af is being nasty this time round

wannabeamom i had some bleeding hope your scan goes well


----------



## Kelly9

So lower back pain is really killing me today, I just don't know what I did to it. I haven't had it this bad since before I can remember. Ugh. Midterm tomorrow so back to studying.

wannabeamom I have my first practicum starting nov 5 and I am in the neuro unit. Should be interesting. Not at all sure what to expect.


----------



## westbrja

Meldmac - My mood did finally pick up a little later on in the day but it still felt like it could go sour again at any moment lol.
Kelly - My A&P teacher lost his mind last week and assigned us 28 assignments in lab alone so I'm working on that. I haven't even started on my psych paper. Good luck on your clinicals. I can't wait until I get to that point. Just to get some hands on and feel like I'm making some progress, ya know? Take a hot bath for your back and try to relax.
Dmn, Melsue, Mrs N - Good to hear from you girls. Glad the preggos are going good. Hope AF leaves u soon N.
Gumb - How are you?
Well back to laundry, ugh! I did make a really good dinner. Then we took the kids to the apple orchard for fresh donuts and cider. Oh yeah, my DS pooped his pants while we were there and all they had were port-a-pottys. What a nightmare!!!! Goodnight ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

West sounds like an entertaining day. 28 assingments? I hope they weren't to long. We don't get assignments, we get 2 midterms a final and a tutorial assignment once a week for our once a week tutorial class. I am afraid to get my mark for that first midterm... not sure when I'll get it and thats ok with me. 

I used a hot pack and sat all day so haven't had to deal with the back pain. I hope it is gone for tomorrow.


----------



## westbrja

Good Morning
Well I totally blew my temp today. I went to bed super late and then I was up and down all night. I finally took my temp 2 hours later than normal after only about 2 hours of sleep. 
I have had weird symptoms though. I've been having round ligament pain when I lay down and when I cough and I threw up last night. Plus yesterday I had that stabbing pain. Maybe I am a ss. Lol. I don't know if my temp is triphasic or just from my screwy sleep.
How's everyone else today? Any new testers? Symptoms? I hope no new AF'ers!


----------



## dmn1156

west your chart is looking good so far fxd for you


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> west your chart is looking good so far fxd for you

Thanks Dmn. What do you think about todays temp?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies! I am finally back from training out of town last week.

I read the past pages and can't really remember all of it.

Congratulations Trinitey on your BFP! :happydance:

Mrs N so glad that you have PMA and yeah for a new cycle!

wannabe don't worry about the spotting glad your getting it checked out! :hugs:

To all you other lovelies that I didn't mention hope your all doing well and if not hope you get feeling better soon!

AFM: I think I O'd yesterday. So hope that I did as DH and I dtd the last three days! :thumbup: We painted our kitchen over the weekend so now DH can lay our ceramic tiles and then get our new cabinets along with my new dishwasher! DD is getting ready for Halloween she is going to be tweety bird today. So other than that I think I'm 1 dpo fxd.


----------



## Melsue129

West. todays temp looks like it shot up, could have to do with up and down all night but did you sleep or lay down for 3 hrs prior to temping this morning??? I think your temps look great

Kelly - your temps are looking great too.. Hope your back pain goes away...

Signed - chart stalker!!


----------



## Melsue129

Yay - Csunshine now I can stalk your chart!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

west your temp today is very good when you testing


----------



## Kelly9

Back pain seems ok atm. I am pissy though midterm today didn't go well considering how much I studied. I hate not doing well. I am so cranky and grumpy I am going to sleep it off. As for my temp it normally drops around cd10 then goes up a wee bit then drops again so right on par for witch. FML. getting my BFP this month would be the only thing that could cheer up my foul mood atm.


----------



## dmn1156

sorry you have had a bad day kelly


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh grumpy pants go take a nap and wake up you will find a renewed outlook on school! It can't be as bad as you think you are such a smart one!


----------



## SDBL23

Kelly: hugs, I"m so sorry that you're having a poopy day. Hang in there, you can do it!!!

West: fxd for you!

Wannabe: good luck on your scan, just about every person that I have ever talked to has had some spotting early in their pregnancy. I rushed my bestie in to the ER when she was just about 8 weeks along with bleeding and he just turned a year old!!!

AFM: I'm not checking fluids, I'm not POAS, I'm going to bd whenever and where ever I want to. I don't care. I'm sick of this. It's gonna happen or not and there obviously isn't a single thing I can do. So i'll just hang out with you guys! My MIL said something to me that made me just wanna puke. She asked how my side was, as I've been having pain, I told her it's a little better and this period was fine, she sighed and said, well you just have to stop having those.... really? Best advice I've ever had, lol! Still looking for a car, must look quicker the engine light is on and it wont go off no matter how hard I hit the railroad tracks!


----------



## princessclark

SDBL23 said:


> well you just have to stop having those.... really? Best advice I've ever had, lol!

My MIL is sort of like that too lol x she jokes all the time to stop having my monthly and have a baby instead as " the deal was that i would be a grandma once i turned 50 which is in january" lol ( her exact words lol ) 

If it was that easy for me to i would lol x


----------



## meldmac

Kelly: Sorry you're having a bad day. Hope tomorrow looks better for you :hugs:

Sunshine: hey cycle buddy welcome back!

West: I'm really liking your chart hon :hugs:

Sorry my mind is crap if I forgot someone sorry. :hugs: and :dust: to you all!!

I actually think I'm ovulating today now as my temp took a dive today. Guess time will tell. We :sex: tonight so we should be good if I did O today. Kind of wish we had of gotten a few more in but oh well. Been having some bad pain in my left side, not sure if it's O pain or not since I never usually have pain when I ovulate. How bad can ovulation pain be?


----------



## westbrja

Melsue - I only slept btwn 2 and 3 hrs. I'm not really sure. Guess we'll what tmw brings. Melsue feel free to stalk my chart lol!
Dmn - I was gonna wait to test until 12dpo but with all the signs and symptoms I'm having its getting harder to wait. I'll probably test at 10dpo, which will be Thurs.
Csunshine & Meldmac - Fx'd for you both. Hope you caught the eggy this month.
Kelly - Sorry your day sucked. Hope tmw is better.
SDBL - I often think this charting is sooo stressful and may be the cause of delays. I support you no matter what honey!
Anyone else I missed I'm sorry. I'll be back tmw girls. Going to bed so 8dpo will get here sooner.


----------



## Fly

I'm 7-8dpo, desperate to test, but at least only have 1 week to go.

Feel very hopeless about the prospect today. My PMA is gone. Early, early days as this is my first month trying - but we're not trying in November so feeling if we don't crack it this month it will be ages before I can give it another go.

:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

West do your self a favour and wait till 12dpo, I just hate the thought of you getting a false result and worrying over it. You're such a nice person to me :) well you all are really.

Fly, skipping a month isn't that long, really it "flys" by lol. Sorry! The chances of anyone conceiving in the first month is only like 10% and as I hope you are one of them there is a chance you won't be. It will happen though so chin up. ---> I think I should take my own advice sometimes huh!? sigh.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls! had a lovely weekend away, although I got a bit sorry for myself for an hour on saturday as one of the girls is 22 weeks pregnant so there was a lot of baby talk! 
still feeling positive about this cycle, waiting for the fun bit to begin now!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies how are you all today?????

I have been slammed here at work so have been neglecting you so sorry! :hugs:

Fly like Kelly said a month is nothing good luck!

Kelly hope your having a better day today!

West I would also hold off until 12dpo as the last time I didn't get my positive until 17dpo fxd for you!

afm not much to report had a slight temp rise so fxd that I o'd Sunday!


----------



## ohhbabybaby

Starting the TWW now.

First cycle trying to concieve #2, not sure if O was yesterday or today but got +tive OPK on sunday.

CD12 just now. Holding off testing until 10DPO at the earliest!!


----------



## im_mi

hey! this is my first post in here, and my first 2ww since starting TTC number two!! the waiting is already killing me lol. fx'd it goes quickly for all of us!


----------



## meldmac

:hi: lovely ladies and welcome to all the newcomers!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mrs_N: Glad you had a nice weekend. Don't worry it will happen I got everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Csunshine: We're really close again this cycle as I think I O'd yesterday! Go cycle buddies!

Kelly: Hope you had a better day today sweetie :hugs:

To everyone else :dust: and :hugs:

Well the pains I had yesterday are gone, they lasted about 12 hours. Not sure if they were O pains or not though but if they were holy crap they hurt! I was up until 2 am with them and had to put a hot water bottle on my left side for a long time before they got better. I'm hoping I O'd yesterday as I'm getting burnt out from all the :sex: this month. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I am still not up to par, just can't shake this crummy feeling. Also so pissed about class right now, who can read 150 plus pages in one night? Seriously? It's not like it's an i can't put it down book, it's a frigging boring as dust text book... I am so sick and studying for hours on end and you know what in the next week I have another 240 pages to read. FML. Thats NOT including my other course either. I wanna cry. I just want to bawl and bawl and never stop. I feel like i am never going to get on top in any department, school babies life.


----------



## dmn1156

Hello lovely ladies thought id drop by and see how you are all doing 

Welcome to the newcomers 

West how you doing today temps are looking good so far

Meldmac hoe things going for you 

Csunshine hope your doing ok 

Mrs N hope witch leaves you soon and that ov is quicker for you this cycle

Kelly sorry you have so much to read in 1 night they should of at least given you a couple of days to read it no easy feat 

to anyone i may of missed sorry got brain freeze today from lack of sleep lol


----------



## im_mi

my body is weirding me out big time, im bleeding heavier than spotting but its not af... its _thinner_, iykwim.

bah. its probably coming off of BC thats causing it, i just hope it doesnt mean i wont get pregnant this month!


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld we are very close! I truly hope this is our month! We could be bump buddies and all that fun jazzy stuff!. LMAO

dmn glad to see you hanging out and enjoying your pg. LOL

im_im I would say that your body is just trying to adjust from coming off the bc. fxd for you!

Kelly you can do it! You are the most dedicated and eager person I know! You can accomplish anything you set out to! :hugs: Hope you feel better today!

ohhbabybaby now the waiting begins :dohh: let us know what we can do to help you pass the time.

AFM well my temp didn't work out this morning as I woke late and jumped right out of bed before temping and screaming at DD to get up as we were late. LOL Then I jumped back in bed and took it just for it to say blah :growlmad: I don't know if I have o'd this month as my temps are not helping this month! I am not pursuring it to good either. Maybe just a little fed up atm! DH isn't working again today so maybe I will just have to run home and get me a nooner. LMAO It might improve his mood! Man he was such an ass yesterday! I tried to stay away from him! I told him this am that he couldn't act like that anymore! Ok so anyway nothing else to report!

Hope you lovely ladies are having a wonderful day! So sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## westbrja

Hey all!
Welcome newbies and good luck!
Dmn - How ya doin?
Csunshine - It must have been National Asshole Day or sumthim yesterday cuz my OH was a jerk too. I've never been more happy to go to work in my life as I was then LMAO! We are over it today though.
Kelly - Although my classes aren't near as tough as yours I still can sympathize with you sweetie. Hang in there and don't give up. It'll all pay off in the end.
AFM - I'm doing okay. I seem to be stressing over my temps more than anything this 2ww. I'm more worried abt them than my test date. I'm probably gonna be testing on Saturday. That will make me 12dpo. I agree with you gals and don't want to see a BFN. Especially since I've been having this late night nausea spell hmmm.. My FF early pg sign score is up to 60 lol. Oh question, what dpo does the temp usually drop if AF is coming? Check in later. Hi everyone!


----------



## westbrja

Sorry my mind is mush today I wanted to ask u Dmn or Melsue or anyone else that's been pg before and can remember. What was your CM and CP like during your 2ww? (TMI alert) I have been having a lot of creamy CM and my CP is between high and medium. This is my first cycle checking both of these so it may be normal but I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> Sorry my mind is mush today I wanted to ask u Dmn or Melsue or anyone else that's been pg before and can remember. What was your CM and CP like during your 2ww? (TMI alert) I have been having a lot of creamy CM and my CP is between high and medium. This is my first cycle checking both of these so it may be normal but I was just curious. Thanks!

well my cp stayed high and my cm was on somedays sticky or creamy any symptoms yet


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Sorry my mind is mush today I wanted to ask u Dmn or Melsue or anyone else that's been pg before and can remember. What was your CM and CP like during your 2ww? (TMI alert) I have been having a lot of creamy CM and my CP is between high and medium. This is my first cycle checking both of these so it may be normal but I was just curious. Thanks!
> 
> well my cp stayed high and my cm was on somedays sticky or creamy any symptoms yetClick to expand...

Yeah kinda, I puked 1 nite when I brushed my teeth, I get nauseous here and ther but it doesn't last long, I have this round ligament pain that I haven't had since right after my csections. My CP is usually pretty high sumtimes medium. If you look at my chart my cm has been stick and creamy. All I remember with my other 2 is being hungry then as soon as I found out I was pg at around 4 wks. my bb's started throbbing and all the symptoms came but I had none before that so its normal for me not to have any symptoms before a bfp.


----------



## Csunshine013

West I think I had creamy cm sometimes it was sticky but my cp was defo high most of the time. FXD your charts looking good!




OH HOLY BUCKETS OF EWCM I think that since my temps haven't reflected O I might be doing it today or tomorrow so we will be getting down to some major scroggin tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## dmn1156

west your chart is looking good fxd for you 

yay for EWCM sunshine have fun lol


----------



## im_mi

hi girls!!

well, the bleeding stopped!!! Now, providing it doesnt come back with a vengeance, i think i can safely say i am officially in the 2ww with you all!! :happydance: i'm so excited. So where is everybody on the timeline? im on CD 15 so a while yet until i can test.


----------



## westbrja

I just had the worst nausea while makin dinner. DB had to come and finish while I sat down. I'm trying not to get my hopes up cuz a bfn would devastate me with all that I've been feeling this 2ww, but its hard not to. Thanks for all your support girls!
Csunshine - Don't hurt DH too bad tonite lmao. Good luck!


----------



## westbrja

(Chant) I won't POAS tmw, I won't POAS tmw, I won't POAS tmw, I won't, I won't, I won't! Please help ladies!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> I just had the worst nausea while makin dinner. DB had to come and finish while I sat down. I'm trying not to get my hopes up cuz a bfn would devastate me with all that I've been feeling this 2ww, but its hard not to. Thanks for all your support girls!
> Csunshine - Don't hurt DH too bad tonite lmao. Good luck!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I didn't hurt him and got my supply too! I also used my fertility spell that I received so it all works together.LOL


----------



## dmn1156

west step away from the tests altho some people do get a pos at 10 dpo but id say wait till saturday im keeping everything crossed for you i had the same problem with food just the smell of it made me feel ill thought i was over the worst but last night i felt so sick lol


----------



## dmn1156

nice temp rise today west


----------



## Melsue129

Oh West some promising signs and a definite rise in your temps is nice..... Im with DMN waiting until Saturday I got my :BFP: at 13 DPO and it was faint. Hold out honey, u have will power!!!!

Sunshine yay for EWCM- :wohoo: - make those :spermy: go to work!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - Glad to hear u got some last night. Let's hope those men are in there working and not just goofing off.
Dmn - Hope you're feeling better today. 
Melsue - Good to hear from you. How's the pg going so far? Have you told in-laws or parents yet?
Well girls I caved :( and got a BFN with a FRER. I'm ok with it. I guess I'll just test on Saturday unless I can find someone to run a blood tmw at work. My OH is giving me grief cuz he wanted me to wait to test also. Men don't fully understand the agony of waiting. Hope everyone is well today and I'll keep you posted. Melsue I may do what you did and pull the test apart 8 hours later lmao!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh West don't read to much into that! Like the other ladies said just wait. I didn't get my bfp last time until 17dpo but everything is looking great!:thumbup:

AFM My temp went up slightly but FF isn't recognizing O yet so I guess we continue to BD. LOL DH will start to get tired after a week straight. :dohh:


----------



## westbrja

I was thinking about this am's increase and I'm wondering if it had anything to do with our room being hotter than hell when I woke up to temp. I'm trying not to stress, but it seems impossible not to. I went to the consignment shop to buy DD a Halloween costume today and on my way out seen a almost new bassinette for $28 soooo...yup I bought it. I had to. It made me feel better about todays BFN lol. DB just shook his head and smiled when I walked in the door with it. Sorry I'm rambling but I just need to pass time I guess. Thank goodness I work tmw. I made an acorn squash for dinner for the 1st time tonite and it was excellent. The kids loved it :) How's my lovely ladies doin this evening? Hope everyone is relaxing. This post is soooo pitiful so I'm gonna logoff now lmao :D


----------



## meldmac

west: Hon I think it's just to early to test :hugs: give it a few days.

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs:

Can you all look at my chart and tell me what you think?? FF has crosshairs on cd10, but really don't think I O'd then, think I O'd more on cd13. I discarded Sunday's temps to see what it would do as Sundays was really screwy.


----------



## westbrja

Meldmac - I think I'm kinda getting the hang of this temp thing and it looks to me too like you might have O'd on CD13. Did you have fertile CM? Looks like you BD'd on that day so that's good. Fx'd for you!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac yeah possible for either day if your temps keep rising over the next few days then id say 13 the only reason ff has chose cd 10 as it was when you registered fertile cm if you had fertile cm on cd 13 then put it in if not then ff will keep it as cd 10 but it looks like yours bd at all the right times this cycle so good luck


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!! 

welcome to the newbies :D

west: my cm was thick and stringy and tons of it, its still the same now!! as for the sickness, during my 2ww i felt sick alot and was on a few occassions so could be a good sign, i didnt get :bfp: until 16dpo and then it was very faint...good luck hun!!

hows everyone else doing?

the spotting turned into a ful on gush on wed so went to get checked out again and gotta go back tues for another scan as they cant tell either way if the baby is still there or not as its still early so keeping my fingers crossed for tues, still keep getting bad pains but trying to rest xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing welll.. :hugs:

West - dont worry about that test its tooooo early chicky!!! But if you feel the need to pull it apart by all means do what makes you feel better, like buying that little bassinette!!! LOL, cute.... Just hide the testing until Saturday or sunday like Wannabe and csunshine they didnt get their :bfp: until later DPO 17 and 16 so dont worry so much, just try to stay busy...... Your temps still look great

Meld - I think you O'd on CD13 also.... and you bedding that day too which is awesome!!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!!

I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing great.... Always in my thoughts and prayers... :Hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: I'm in the 2WW....pretty sure ovulation was yesterday although I believe it happened a few days ago. 

Anyway, if any of you have seen my thread in LTTC, TTC naturally will most likely not happen for us, and IUI and IVF has been strongly recommended. BUT DH and I are still not giving up hope. It CAN happen naturally, just very difficult. So, I'm STILL going to get excited in the 2WW...and I'm STILL going to symptom spot, because you just never know!!

Either way, we are doing IUI next ovulation! :yipee:


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Chris great to hear about whats going on with you... Sorry to hear you may have to do IUI but its a good thing to look forward too of course.... I love your PMA!!! Hope everything else is going well with you....

West - I forgot to add - we told our mom's last Friday - I printed up a 8x10 of the sonogram picture and put Your Little Grandbaby above it with a poem below - the poem was from the babies point of view and how it is soooo excited to finally meet them and that they might have to wait a little bit to meet them but they can help prepare for their arrive... Then I put Coming soon June 2010 at the bottom.. Oh the tears!!! I got pics of them both it was a great day!!! We are going to tell my dad and then hold off until Thanksgiving to tell our Grandparents and the rest of the fam... Just to be cautious, ya know.....


----------



## westbrja

Wannabeamom - Oh honey please rest and put your feet up. I'm praying for you and your bean :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine and next year you will be looking at a beautiful :baby: We are all here for you.
Melsue - Oh how exciting to tell the parents! I know that was a day of pure joy for everyone. :hugs:
Well I'm kinda blah today. Not happy but not sad either. :shrug: The weather here doesnt help either. It's dark, rainy, and cold. My lower back is achy this am. I hope that doesnt mean anything bad. Other than that nothing new to report. Sorry I dont have much to say gals. My PMA is slowly diminishing :cry:. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Csunshine013

What a wonderful story Melsue! Gotta love it!

Wanna please take care of yourself and let us know if you need support or jubilation!

Chris77 LOVE THE PMA!!! So happy that you at least get to start IUI next cycle! WOOHOO!

Meld you could have O'd on either day FF just saw the temp rise and then it stayed above the cover line. Why is there empty O on most of your chart as that could be the reason. :shrug: Either way you bd'd on the right days YEAH!

AFM I was so naughty last night and waited until DH fell asleep to start having O pains so decided at 1am to wake him up and get me some of his little soldiers. LOL

Hope the rest of you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

welcome back chris hope this is your cycle 

Melsue glad you told the parents always a nice thing 

west how you doing hang in there 

Csunshine glad you got in a bit more bd fxd for you 

Wannabe hope your taking it easy

AFM well i think my emotions have kicked in i was looking for my ipod as i have a 250 mile drive on monday and wanted it to plug into my car stereo well could not find it anywhere and have had the house apart looking so im working on my DS having gone off with it and well he is only 3 and his favourite place for everything is the bin and well i already had bin collection well i just burst into tears and just could not stop crying i know it is just an ipod but my oh bought it for me as a surprise last christmas and im gutted i cant find it sorry about the rant just these things dont normally worry me


----------



## westbrja

Well I wasn't gonna say anything cuz I felt like a crazy, obsessed, mad woman :wacko: but I tested again this am and got another :bfn: at 11dpo. That's probably why I was in such a shitty mood. So I just went down to the lab and had my blood drawn and I'm waiting for the results. If I get a :bfn: at this point I think I can safely say I'm out this month. Who gets blood :bfn: at 11dpo and still ends up pg? So the lab should be calling any second..........
I'll let you girls know


----------



## dmn1156

good luck west hope it is a BFP


----------



## Csunshine013

Everything crossed for you West!:thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

Well girls I'm probably out this cycle....on to the next one :nope: I tried to be so nonchalant when she told me it was negative because she doesn't know I'm TTC, but inside I wanted to burst into tears. I guess I thought having :sex: 5 nights in a row during my fertile nights would give us a guaranteed :bfp:. Couldn't one of his :spermy: make it, just one? And all the symptoms that I had this month. I feel like I was making it up in my head. but I know I felt it. Oh well, there's always next month. I think I'm only gonna temp until O next month. I just stress and drive myself crazy waiting to see if I'm gonna wake up and my temp plummets to the ground. Your temps can be high until 13dpo and drop at 14dpo taking all your hope with it for the month. Ive only been TTC for two months and I'm sick of this shit already. Sorry to you gals that have been TTC for an eternity and have to go thru hell and high water to conceive, but this sucks! :growlmad: I'll just sit around and wait for :witch: to show up.


----------



## dmn1156

west im sorry you got a BFN i was trying for 6 cycles before i got my BFP but im sure it wont take you that long just bd every other day im sure you will catch that egg sending you big :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> west im sorry you got a BFN i was trying for 6 cycles before i got my BFP but im sure it wont take you that long just bd every other day im sure you will catch that egg sending you big :hugs:

Thanks DMN, one minute I'm mad and the other minute I'm sad about it. At least the OH is being supportive. He said well honey we'll just keep working at it. I want this baby as bad as you do. We can't turn back now since you went and bought this bassinette and we can't return it, lmao! That's why he's the love of my life cuz he knows how to cheer me up :winkwink:


----------



## dmn1156

that is soo sweet bless him rather than every day tho id do every other gices you a night to rest up lol


----------



## westbrja

(MAJOR TMI ALERT!!!) I know that sometimes with DB working 3rd shift and me on 1st he's home alone. Well he sometimes has to service himself when I'm not home :winkwink:. Does this harm anything? Is he wasting :spermy:? Can you give think of one thing that might make this whole process less stressful on me. He's so laid back about it but drive myself crazy and I can't go thru this every month. I'll be dead before I'm preggo. Maybe no temps or no opk's or less temps? I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

if he only does it occasionally i dont think it will do any harm if you can just bd every other day that should help too makes them a bit more mobile


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: west sorry it was bfn. 

Things busy at work so not much time for Internet. I'm on 13 hour days for 2 weeks solid so I'll be back soon! 
Have taken the soy now waiting to ov


----------



## shawnie

Hi west... I wouldn't worry about that unless he has a low sperm count. I found this study to be very helpful when we decided how to BD.. There was a few other studies done too that I found but for some reason cant find them...


----------



## westbrja

Hi Ladies

Well I guess I'm not out til the red lady shows huh? :haha: I refuse to give up on this cycle all the way until I am forced to. My temp was a little low, but our room was chilly this morning too. Work is boring today. I'm in a little better mood today, a bit sad but I'm okay. 
Shawnie - Thanks for that study. It was very informative. Glad your scan went well :happydance:
Mrs_N - Good to hear from ya! Sorry works so busy these days. :hugs:
How's everyone else doing? Sorry if I missed anyone. What is the big talk about Soy these days? What is it used for and what does it do? I have heard of some many women taking it and having good luck. :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

what is your longest cycle west when is af due 12 days is still quite early and your hcg levels have to be over at least 10 to pick get a BFP hope she satys away for you


----------



## westbrja

DMN - AF is supposedly due on the 27th. However I have never had regular cycles. Like once or twice a year they completely switch and I go for about 6 weeks or so without AF. This was before we were TTC, so I was always freaked out. My cycles have been as follows for the past year:
Feb-Mar 33 Days
Mar-Apr 32 Days
Apr-May 30 Days
May-June 37 Days
June-July 33 Days
July-Aug 30 Days
Aug-Sep 29 Days
As you can see they vary so who knows when AF is due. I guess it depends on what kind of month it is. I don't feel like :witch: is coming in 3 days though so I guess that's a good thing. What do you think about my temps?


----------



## dmn1156

well they are still above the coverline so anything is possible the next day or 2 should tell you more


----------



## westbrja

Okay girls, I swear you won't have to listen to me go on and on like this every cycle until I get my bfp lol! I promise I will pull myself together and calm down, but I just took my bra off to get in the shower and the right side of 1 bb hurt so bad. It was enough to make me say owww! I've NEVER ever had sore bb's before AF. That was my 1st symptom with both kiddos I have now. Someone hates me somewhere lol! I was just starting to deal with the fact of probably moving on to cycle #3 and now this. Sorry for more ranting I just had to vent to someone. Thanks for listening girls.


----------



## dmn1156

West if you cant rant here then where can you so you go for it lol it is possible your hcg levels were too low to detect pregnancy even by blood 12dpo is still early i got a negative with the ic ones and only a faint line on a shop brand one and that was at 13dpo you could always try retesting if you feel you want too any sign af is on her way


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi: I'm up very early. :dohh: We're baby sitting MIL's dog and he's being a pain in the butt this morning. :truble:
How are we all?


----------



## dmn1156

chris sorry your up so early same here lol but that is cos the clocks went back an hour and well just got up at what would of been my usual time lol how you doing

ASF well i woke up feeling sick this morning was hoping i was over the worst lol so doing some housework now instead


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing well. Yeah, I think we change our clocks in a week or two.


----------



## dmn1156

well on a good note i got my living room done lol


----------



## Chris77

Well that's good! I really should head back to bed. I'm cooking a roast with mashed potatoes and veggies for 6 people. :dohh: With 3 dogs running around. :dohh: I really should get more sleep. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

good luck lol i am not cooking today cant stand the smell at the mo been just eating mash potato lol but someone else is cooking my dinner today so hopefully i can stomach it lolhope you get some more sleep lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone do you mind if i join you? im new to the site and well just joined the 1 tubers as i only have the one tube down to ectopic pregnancy many years ago, i have 2 children both boys aged 4 and 18 months so been very lucky and now we are ttc no.3!  

Im currently in the 2ww i think i ovulated monday so im 5-6dpo and havin some symptoms yet i try not to read to much into it as had this b4 and ended up with bfn :-( 

Anyway hope to speak to you more 

Shell x


----------



## westbrja

Morning All,
Well my temps went back up and bb's are still hurting, especially that one side. No sign of the wicked :witch: as of yet. Not even any bloating which is what I usually feel the day or two before she shows. :shrug: DB has made me promise to wait a couple more days to test.
Chris - Sorry you have unruly houseguest :haha:. I love dogs. Good luck with your dinner. It sounds yummy. I'm glad you mentioned turning clocks back. I always forget until the night of :dohh:.
Dmn - Sorry the M/S hit you again today. By the end of the day your house will be spic and span though lol.
Welcome Shell, glad to have you join us. Good luck and :dust: to you.


----------



## dmn1156

West id test again in a few days if af has not arrived

welcome shell good luck to you


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> West id test again in a few days if af has not arrived
> 
> welcome shell good luck to you

Dmn - I was gonna test tmw since that would be 3 days since my last BFN. Do you still think I should wait longer? Were you able to keep your dinner down tonite? Hope it was yummy!


----------



## westbrja

Cycle #2 has officially came to an end! The witch showed up just a little bit ago. Surprisingly, I'm okay with it. I'm learning more about my body and what's going on with it. DB is a huge help and we'll get our bean soon. I can tell you one thing, next cycle I will not stress and be crazy like I was this one. Okay maybe I will a little but not be obsessed about it. Thanks girls! Now I hope the witch leaves soon so we can get on to O'ing.
How is everyone today? Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Melsue129

West sorry the :witch: got you... It said Light in your FF chart is your flow usually light at first??

Hope everyone else is doing okay?????


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> West sorry the :witch: got you... It said Light in your FF chart is your flow usually light at first??
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay?????

Yeah well that needs to be changed to medium cuz it's definately picked up and so have the cramps. No chance of a BFP, but thanks for the PMA! I'm okay with it. :winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry West hope this coming cycle is your lucky one!

Hope the rest of you lovley ladies had a wonderful weekend! I was extremely tired all weekend and slept quite a bit. So glad I did as now DD has the flu and is misserable! She is so hot that she just wants to keep all her clothes off and is very bored. I hope she gets some rest and he fever comes down if not it's another day at home!


----------



## ohhbabybaby

6DPO - damn this tww - it is going so slow!!


----------



## Mrs_N

so sorry to hear she got you west :hugs:
here's to next cycle!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry the witch got you west 

well i have just had the worst journy ever 250 mile trip with lots of pains along the way saw an horrific accident on the M6 motorway the casualties were awful it makes you so thankful and i did manage to keep my dinner down and it was delicious it was chinese lol so i did not have to cook it how is everyone doing


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, I'm back.

Been reading everyday so still caught up which is nice. Witch came and got me as expected and is on her way out... another day maybe and that should be it. Still haven't heard from clinic but I called in my period on sat. If I get a call it will be no later then wednesday. Not getting hopes up though cause it's unlikely we'll get in this soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, I'm back.

Been reading everyday so still caught up which is nice. Witch came and got me as expected and is on her way out... another day maybe and that should be it. Still haven't heard from clinic but I called in my period on sat. If I get a call it will be no later then wednesday. Not getting hopes up though cause it's unlikely we'll get in this soon.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone how are you all doing?

Well ive had twinges and bloating however think ive got a cyst on my right ovary again as it has been causing me some pain :-( so that could be the reason behind the pain and bloating, i keep getting like 'butterflys' in my tummy no idea why??

Good luck all im testing thursday so fingers x


----------



## westbrja

Oh it's so good to hear from my ladies. I'm doing great today. Althought the fat bitch showed up today it's actually okay cuz you girls were right, I'm learning so much about my body and my cycle. I now know I O late and I have a 12 day LP. I never knew that before.
Kelly - Oh honey I hope you get that call soon. You are so deserving of it :) How's school?
Shell - PMA and fx'd for you Thursday. Keep us posted.
Csunshine - Hope DD is feeling better soon! I just got my H1N1 shot and flu shot today so I'm hoping to keep the cooties at bay.
Everyone else have a great night!


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies.

West: Sorry the witch got you :hugs: sounds like you have great pma though

Sunshine what is up with your chart there lady? 

dmn: how are you feeling sweetie?

Kelly: I really hope you get that call this month. :hugs:

Everyone else sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:

Well I'm 6 dpo and trying not to ss. I don't think this is our month anyway, think the PMA is gone out the window for me just really don't feel it at all. Not been coming on as much as usual because I've been feeling down and didn't want to be a downer to everyone else.


----------



## dmn1156

hi all 

Meldmac how you doing i had a bad night last night i woke with reall bad pains all down my left side they were agony i had to sit upright in bed it took 3 hours for the pain to ease it was 5.30am by then i fell asleep upright and woke up with a stiff neck other that im not too bad i think some of the pain was a bit of dehydration as i dont drink much whilst driving and it was a 5 hour drive 

how is everyone else today


----------



## Shell'sAngels

stupid me took a test today dunno what i was expecting at 8dpo and of course BFN!

Put me on a downer tho dunno why i even did it i think cuse im getting so annoyed with this bloating and people commenting on it (yes its that bad) that i just wanna say 'yes i am pregnant' or 'no its fluid retention from my cyst' lol grrrrr


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> West: Sorry the witch got you :hugs: sounds like you have great pma though
> 
> Sunshine what is up with your chart there lady?
> 
> dmn: how are you feeling sweetie?
> 
> Kelly: I really hope you get that call this month. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Well I'm 6 dpo and trying not to ss. I don't think this is our month anyway, think the PMA is gone out the window for me just really don't feel it at all. Not been coming on as much as usual because I've been feeling down and didn't want to be a downer to everyone else.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't know I think I am having a defunct cycle LMAO I have had a few days that I was having some sleep deprived days and then I totally spaced temping yesterday and so I'm not putting a lot of faith in my chart atm. LOL
So sorry your not feeling well! You can borrow some PMA from me!


AFM DD is still running a high temp so am not at work today again. I will check back later


----------



## shawnie

HI ladies, been thinking of you all lots. Sending some PMA your way =)))))


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all!!! how are you all doing?

west: sorry witch got ya :(

sunshine and mrs n how are you getting on?

whos next to test this month??

had my scan today and although they couldnt see a heartbeat the sack has grown so they want me to go back again next week to see if it is progressing x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, I got my H1N1 and flu shot today to, one in each arm. The H1N1 doesn't hurt but the flu one sure does. I always get a super sore arm for about a week after the flu one. Now I am all set to be preggers, just need to get there :rofl: Still no call from clinic but not surprised. One more day then on to the next month.


----------



## Mrs_N

got everything crossed for you wannabeamom :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

wannabeamom, I have everything crossed for you hun!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies sorry I've been MIA. DD has had the flu and so she thinks that she is in control over the computer. LOL Well she is getting better so hopefully she will be able to go out trick or treating this Saturday! 

Good luck wannabe!

Do well on your finals Kelly!

To all you that I've missed sorry but in a little rush doesn't mean that your not on my mind just don't have time to scroll back through. :dohh:

amf I haven't gotten the foggest idea when I o'd so I guess it's just the wait and see game. LMAO @@'s are tender but not too tender but oh man are my nips sensitive! I put my pj's on last night and ouch! :shrug:

Hope your all doing well will back on more regularly now that DD is feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Csunshine, so glad DD is feeling better! :happydance:


----------



## meldmac

Wannabeamom: Good luck sweetie :hugs:

Csunshine: Glad your dd is on the mend. Sorry your chart is all messed up :hugs:

dmn: how are you hon?

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

I'm soooo tired right now. Wish I could sleep and not wake up until next week that way I can test. I'm so tempted to test now but I know it's way to early. Blah!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all,

I will be hoping for great news wannabeamom! 

So no call from clinic so on to waiting for witch to show, man never wanted her to come so bad! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how you doing 

Meldmac how you doing im not doing too bad thanks hon still feeling sick tho 

Kelly hope you get that call soon 

Csunshine good luck this cycle 

to anyone i have missed sorry got brain block today hope your all doing well


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Wannabeamom: Good luck sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Csunshine: Glad your dd is on the mend. Sorry your chart is all messed up :hugs:
> 
> dmn: how are you hon?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> I'm soooo tired right now. Wish I could sleep and not wake up until next week that way I can test. I'm so tempted to test now but I know it's way to early. Blah!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok so because my chart was so messed up I did test this am LMAO and guess what bfn :dohh: well duh that will happen when your only 6dpo. OMG what a hoot! Meld don't test it's so not worth it and they cost so much money :dohh: I am on my way tomorrow (pay day) to purchase more cause I used both the ones that I had in my house. LMAO

Hope you all get a good laugh at me cause I sure did! Oh yeah and DD's fever broke so yeah Halloween is on again.


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls!
I've been studying my ass off for my midterms and writing a paper. I finished it all yesterday. I feel really good about both. We'll see tmw.
Csunshine, Meld, Chris - When you gals testing? Good luck to all of you :)
Wannabe - Good luck!
AFM - Went to DS Halloween party today. Now I'm home relaxing alone for a bit. AF is still here. I wish she would leave so I can get this cycle started. I kinda feel like I'm on a time crunch due to school. We started TTC around my school schedule never thinking that it may take several months. The longer it takes the less time I have with the baby before I start the program next winter. If I don't get pg soon we may have to stop ttc for a long while :( I wouldn't want to start the program pg. I guess we'll give it all we got the next few months. Someone got any extra PMA to share lol.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Csunshine013

PMA FOR ALL MY FRIENDS HERE!


Hope that's enough for all of you! Good luck and hope so many of us catch that eggy this cycle!


----------



## Chris77

West, I'll be testing on Nov. 5th. :argh:


----------



## Csunshine013

West af for me is due next Friday so will probably test around Wednesday or Thursday if I get that feeling if not then I will just wait for af to show.


----------



## westbrja

Sunshine and Chris - you should be testing buddies too lol :D All you need now is Meldmac to join you. 
BTW - Check out freeopks.com I just got a total of 10 hpt/opks. However you want, you can get 5 of each or 2 hpt and 8opks. It doesn't matter and they are free.


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> Sunshine and Chris - you should be testing buddies too lol :D All you need now is Meldmac to join you.
> BTW - Check out freeopks.com I just got a total of 10 hpt/opks. However you want, you can get 5 of each or 2 hpt and 8opks. It doesn't matter and they are free.

Yes all three of us should be test buddies then move on over to being bump buddies then mommies. LOL In a perfect world that's how it would go. LMAO

Thanks west I ordered 8opk's and 2hpt I should have gotten 10hpt as I hardly ever use opk's. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, I won't get af again until nov 26 :( so far away. I am still spotting due to the clomid, it slows your cycle down makes it lighter but you spot forever hoping for it to end tonight sometime. I wanna get me some. Been a while, normally af is gone for me on cd4!


----------



## SDBL23

Hi ladies

Just got caught up. Keeping things x'd for all you ladies, whoohoo for our preggo's. West: Hang in there...
Hi to all the newbies, may your stay be super short!!! 
AFM: Got a new car, honda cr-v. I've been good on not testing for ovulation, I had to cave and check my cp because my body has decided that if I'm not testing it's going to go crazy on the fluids, I've had to wear a blasted liner!! Never had that much craziness, can't tell which side I ov'd on or if I have for sure, I've been tender on both. I'm just cranky....bah. I have told my step-dad that we're trying for a baby. He has already named my first born son and has been hinting about being a "pappy", it made him so happy I wanted to cry! lol I'm going to go shave my legs and see if I can seduce dh.


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies hope everyone is doing well.

:rofl: at Sunshine. Although I've done the same thing :haha:

I think I'll be testing on Sunday if I can hold out that long.

Not sure what to think this month. One minute I feel like I might be the next I feel like I'm not. Guess I'll see in a few days.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck meldmac and sdbl yay for the new car I think it's about time you got one. I was so proud of my first car when I got it march 08. It was brand new and my first. I still love it.

cd6 for me I think, still in the very boring phase... might actually be cd7 by now... can't remember... I like not being able to remember. Another week and I'll use up my opks... might run out might not. Not ordering more as we'll be doing treatment soon enough. Might stop temping then to, not sure, we'll see.

edit: checked and it is cd6, damn this cycle is going by so slow! Considering all the crap I have had to do. Oh and got an 87 on my last midterm! Which is great cause I didn't do so well on the first one for that class, so very happy.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies you are all so wonderful!

sdbl congrats on the new car! I remember my first... Oh so long ago LOL

Kelly yay for a good grade! Hope the rest goes that way as well! 

Meld know exactly what you mean about a one minute feeling this way the next feeling that way. :dohh: I am seriously thinking about buying a frer and testing on Sunday too. :blush:

afm DD's confrences went well and she doesn't have school today so she is doing make-up work. :thumbup: doesn't want to but that's what's going on if she wants to go out on Halloween! DH is working a side job and me I'm at work LOL story of my life. LMAO

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## meldmac

Well don't think I'll have to worry about testing this month :cry: My temps did a nose dive this morning.


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Well don't think I'll have to worry about testing this month :cry: My temps did a nose dive this morning.

Commented about this in another thread. Don't count yourself out just yet! :hugs: Talk about a rollercoaster. Sorry your sad today.:hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck meldmac and sdbl yay for the new car I think it's about time you got one. I was so proud of my first car when I got it march 08. It was brand new and my first. I still love it.
> 
> cd6 for me I think, still in the very boring phase... might actually be cd7 by now... can't remember... I like not being able to remember. Another week and I'll use up my opks... might run out might not. Not ordering more as we'll be doing treatment soon enough. Might stop temping then to, not sure, we'll see.
> 
> edit: checked and it is cd6, damn this cycle is going by so slow! Considering all the crap I have had to do. Oh and got an 87 on my last midterm! Which is great cause I didn't do so well on the first one for that class, so very happy.

Oh good job Kelly. I got an 82% on mine. Yay for us :happydance: I'm 5dpo. I didn't know we were so close. You're right this cycle is draaaaaging. I was hoping to get some Halloween tricks and treats from DB, but it doesn't look like the :witch: will be gone in time. Ugh!!! :growlmad:
SDBL - Good job on the car. So glad you will be safe now :hugs:
Meldmac - Sorry your temps dipped. Keep your head up!
Csunshine - Tell us when you test. Ooooh we can't wait!!
Sorry if I skipped anyone else. Thinking about everyone! Have a safe Halloween!


----------



## SDBL23

my pain is back, it's the same pain as last month, just on the opposite side. I'm miserable. Talked to a couple docs at work, both said an US and start birthcontrol to get whatever sorted out.... I was able to get my yearly moved up to this monday so I'll just see what he says.


----------



## Kelly9

What pain SDBL? I think I might have missed something. 

West yes I was very happy but I knew I did well so it was nice to see it reflected in my mark. Got a final mon the practical one I need a 65 in to pass and the written on the tue. I am nervous for mondays but not tuesdays. Then off to the neuro rehab ward for my first practicum.


----------



## westbrja

So happy and proud of you Kel. Keep pushing forward, there is light at the end of our tunnels honey lmao.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Ladies how you all doing today


----------



## westbrja

Hey dmn doing well thanks. Just hoping AF is gone by tonite. Probably not though with my luck lol.
Sorry bout the pains SDBL. Have they subsided any today?
CSunshine - Is DD ready for trick or treat? What's she dressing up as? I have a dragon and a princess, lol. So cute!
Have a good day girls! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## dmn1156

How was everyones trick or treat mine was good i had a vampire and a skeleton lol they look so good lol


----------



## Kelly9

I'm going to be a nursing student! :rofl: didn't see that one coming did ya?

Headachy right now though which sucks, I think DH gave me his cold. :(


----------



## shawnie

Our trick or treats are tonight but We don't tend to get little ones around here.. I might go to my sisters but will see.. I've been too tired lately by 8 pm...


----------



## Kelly9

We get some here, probably about 50... I got a box of 125 though so should be fine.


----------



## shawnie

omg im a dork sometimes, I keep forgetting the time difference LMAO drrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kelly9

What about the time difference?


----------



## shawnie

Its only 1:30 pm here so theres no trick or treaters around yet it's too early lol I forget the UK it's night time already...


----------



## SDBL23

Kelly: I started having this pain on my left side last month from the time I ov'd till I started my period, it was awful constant and annoying. IT went away untill I got ready to ov this month and now it's back

It's better then it was but I still get these searing pains just all of the sudden and the dull ache is still there but less....

Tricker treaters were great!! I'm a little sad as I won't be able to go trick or treating with my kidlets (dh doesnt celebrate halloween) but I'll make due!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Just because DH doesn't celebrate halloween doesn't mean you can't take the kids out yourself make it a mommy and kid thing. I do hope the pain goes away for you SDBL, not sure what it could be from.

I got about 27 kids plus 4 that came twice so I didn't count them twice. But it's only 8pm here now so I might get a few older ones. Dh and I are going to have a lot of candy sitting around the house. 

My throat is starting to get scratchy, Dh had a cold the last couple of days I just hope I don't get it.


----------



## meldmac

Well ladies I took a :test: this morning. And it was a :bfp:!!!

I'm so happy, yet I'm so scared. My hubby has either come down with a reaction to getting the h1n1 or he's got the flu and I'm really worried now that I'll get it :cry: I'm so scared for something to happen to this baby I don't think I could go through another loss. I've wanted this so badly but now I feel all mixed up. :cry:

Hope everyone is doing well this morning. I hope you don't mind if I stick around here for a bit as not sure I want to move to 1st Tri just yet as I don't really feel like I belong there just yet. I just feel like you all give me such wonderful support. Hope I don't sound bad for having all these mixed emotions especially since I know some ladies have tried for so long to get pg. I just don't know how to feel right now.


----------



## dmn1156

Awww meldmac congrats hun it is normal to feel anxious and even more so fo you i still stick around lol


----------



## dmn1156

and when your ready meldmac you can come visit us in this link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/138896-so-guess-my-first-nine-month-wait.html

well there is only me shawnie melsue and wannabe and leelee use it so it is a good help to have too


----------



## Mrs_N

aw yay congrats meldmac! :dust:


----------



## princessclark

hi i think i may be getting caught b the witch this month :(
did a test today which was BFN and ive had a bit of a stomachache today too on and off x so think it may be just a mater on time before she creeps up on me.
Dont think im due on till bout the 5th nov ( according to my period tracker on my ipod that looks at your past entries and estimates roughly when if that makes sense. )
but tested 2day as it was the end of my 2ww ( from when the clinic said i would ovulate but not sure if i actually did Sad )

im still a little hopeful and i may have just tested to early and at the wrong time ( used a tesco's own test and tested @ about 11am, i got up at 6am so didnt use the first wee of the day and must admit the urine in tested did look rather weak )

so if AF has not arrived by friday i will test, my twin sister didnt get a BFP till she was 3 months gone ( she feel last sept but didnt get a pos result till begining of december )


----------



## princessclark

Congrats meldmac!!!!


----------



## meldmac

Sending you lots of :dust: princessclark


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Meldmac! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yes congrats meldmac


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Meldmac! I wanted to let you know that we would love to have you hang out here with us for as long as you'd like. Its nice to have the preggo ladies around like Melsue and Dmn to get advice from. Not to mention we like to keep track of your bumps. 
Trust in God and everything will be okay. You will get thru this. You have a baby on the way!!! Yay!!!


----------



## dmn1156

West bump you say i look more like an elephant im so gassy lol


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> West bump you say i look more like an elephant im so gassy lol

We'll even keep you around gassy or not lmao


----------



## dmn1156

Aww thank you im hoping the bloating goes down soon tho lmao

how you all doing today


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## dmn1156

morning chris how you doing today good temps there


----------



## Chris77

:bfn: this morning. I'll retest on Thursday if my temps stay high.


----------



## dmn1156

your chart looks exactly like mine did when i got my BFP it is still in my sig take a look good luck i did not test till 13dpo


----------



## gumb69

meldmac said:


> Well ladies I took a :test: this morning. And it was a :bfp:!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> oh meldmac xxx it's just fantastic news. i have a lump in my throat for you i am so pleased for you and your DH.
> all the anxiety you are feeling is normal and understandable, i'm not goin to patronise and say i know how you are feeling because i don't. but what i do hope and pray with every bone in my body is that you never ever go through this again. i am sending you all the PMA and all the wishes and luck in the world for the rest of your pregnancy. you deserve this baby and i'm sure everything will be ok this time.xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Congrats Gumb!! Very healthy and happy 9! :kiss:


----------



## gumb69

Chris77 said:


> :yipee: Congrats Gumb!! Very healthy and happy 9! :kiss:

ha ha Chris, it's not my BFP i wish it was, it's Meldmac's thanks anyway.
hopefully in 2 weeks time you will be congratulating me xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Here is DD in her tweety bird costume. LOL love it!


----------



## Chris77

gumb69 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: Congrats Gumb!! Very healthy and happy 9! :kiss:
> 
> ha ha Chris, it's not my BFP i wish it was, it's Meldmac's thanks anyway.
> hopefully in 2 weeks time you will be congratulating me xxClick to expand...

I'm so so sorry. :dohh: I don't know how I mixed that up. :dohh: See, that's what I get when I try to respond to posts without my morning java. :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

don't worry, hopefully that's a freidan slip xx


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine that is so cute


----------



## gumb69

sunshine -- how cute x


----------



## Csunshine013

She had a blast but couldn't see very well. LMAO

She was also very hot inside the mask. I have more but didn't want to bore you all!

Hope your all doing well. I didn't test so now I'm just doing the waiting game until Friday. :dohh: Have company this evening and it's a friends bday so tonight will pass quickly. DH doesn't like my friend who is here visiting so it will be an early night as well.


----------



## gumb69

you could test on wednesday xxx any symptoms at all. x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> you could test on wednesday xxx any symptoms at all. x

My @@'s are tender and nips very very sensitive but I had that last month and af showed. I just don't know what to think these days so I doubt I will test before Friday. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Csunshine, your testing date is close to mine (Thursday) Although I tested this morning and got a :bfn: Good luck to you. :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> Csunshine, your testing date is close to mine (Thursday) Although I tested this morning and got a :bfn: Good luck to you. :dust:

I am defo going to Walmart and buying a test after work and will test FMU tomorrow am! I will be 11dpo so fxd that it's strong enough!

So sorry your got bfn this am give a couple days it make be to early!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I sure hope so. My temps are higher than they've ever been and significantly higher, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything with my body. :dohh:


----------



## meldmac

Hey lovely ladies how is everyone?

Sunshine your dd is so cute in that costume!!

I'm so hoping you all get your :bfp: this month I want lots of bump buddies!!! :dust: :dust:

I'm already feeling symptoms, don't think I'm imagining them either as I had to run to the washroom this afternoon at work because I thought I was going to be sick. I wonder if I O'd earlier than ff thought as I also got such a strong line on the test and it was only 12 dpo according to ff. Anyone got any insight?


----------



## Chris77

Hey Meldmac :hi:


----------



## meldmac

Chris77 said:


> Hey Meldmac :hi:

Chris your temps look really good! Fxd for you :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks, I did an hpt this am and it was negative. But I THOUGHT I saw the faintest of faintest lines and so I inverted and I could swear I see a line. Am I just seeing things?

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/hptinvert.jpg


----------



## meldmac

I'm not very good at spotting faint lines, but maybe try another one tomorrow? I so hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks, I only have 1 left, so I'm going to try to wait now until at least Thursday when AF is due. I really don't want to have to spend $15 unnecessarily right now...and I'm all out of cheapies.


----------



## meldmac

Lots of ladies testing this week. Sooo exciting I so hope there's lots more :bfp:!


----------



## Chris77

Me too!! It'll be so great if a bunch of us can move over to 1st tri together.


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls sorry I've been AWOL, really busy at work & nothing much exciting happening with my cycle so far. 
Chris I can definately see a second line on that pic, & that's on my iPhone!! Tentative congrats! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I couldn't see anything but I'm no good at that.... oh got to stop the cat from stealing mini chocolate bars! :rofl:

Ok I'm back, my weekend was hellish stupid course director completely fucked up my test time so instead of 1 I had to do it at 6 and was not happy. Been grumpy and with a cold and on top of it all the anxiety from the mix up gave me the runs and nausea. Just starting to feel better although I think I did ok. So one more exam tomorrow it should be ok I am hoping. 

Only cd10 for me so will be poas in another 4 or 5 days. Other then that just hanging around collecting dust.


----------



## dmn1156

morning ladies how you all doing today cant wait to see more BFP soon

Mrs N how you doing hope you ov soon

Kelly hope your feeling better and good luck on the exams im sure you will do great

ASM well i saw my midwife this morning and nearly threw up all over her not feeling so good today but heard the heartbeat so im happy abouth that hope this ms goes soon even toast is an effort lol


----------



## Mrs_N

grr to the course director messing things up kelly :hugs:
good luck for tomorrows exam

yay for hearing the heartbeat dmn, but boo to feeling crappy! :hugs:

i hope I ov soon too, I had everything pinned on this soy thing working out!


----------



## dmn1156

Looking good so far Mrs N and it looks like your giving it a good go this month so keeping everything crossed for you 
midwife did say another couple of weeks and il hopefully feel better but there is a chance she said i could just have a sicky pregnancy


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies!!!!!!!!!

huge congrats mel!!!!!!!!!!! woo hooooooooooooooo!!!

chris and sunshine cant wait for you pair to test!!!!!!!!

had my app at the epu today and we saw a heartbeat yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## westbrja

Wow!! So much has happened in the last couple of days. I'm thinking we'll be seeing lots of Thanksgiving :bfp: Oh this is sooooo exciting!
Chris - I couldn't even see the pic of your :test:
Dmn - Yay for the heartbeart :yipee: Grr for the pukes :growlmad:
Csunshine - :test::test::test:
AFM - Just waiting to O. Nothing exciting to report.
Hope everyone else is doing well. Check back later! :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies!

Oh my have you all been chatty since I logged off yesterday! 

Kelly hope you put your chocolates away when you leave the house or your little kitty will help himself. LMAO

Mrs N hope the soy thing works!

dmn so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! YEAH!! My favorite part!

wannab yeah for seeing the heartbeat! WOOO HOO!

west hoping you O at a good sex time this cycle. LOL

afm waiting to test until Thursday. Yes we are going to have loads of Thanksgiving BFP'S!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

dmn and wannabe - great news about the heartbeats xx
dmn- ms is a great sign, even though i'm sure it doesnt feel like it
chris - i def see a line, xx fx it gets darker, when is your test datex

think i'm 3 dpo today woo hoo !!!
west role on ovulationx
sunshine- you holding out and not peeing on a stick
kelly - that sucks about the exams, idiotic lecturer, hope you feeling better now x


----------



## dmn1156

hi gumb how you doing


----------



## gumb69

dmn1156 said:


> hi gumb how you doing

i'm good thanks. just waiting to test in 14 days time....... tick tock tick tock.. i hope this is my month, i don't think i can take another month of not being pregnant
three friends got pregnant this month ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
i'm delighted for them but i'll be seeing them all the time and it hurts. does that make me a bitch i think it does :blush:


----------



## dmn1156

it does not make you a bitch it makes you human with feelings and when you want what everyone seems to have them it does hurt i hope this is your month il keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> dmn and wannabe - great news about the heartbeats xx
> dmn- ms is a great sign, even though i'm sure it doesnt feel like it
> chris - i def see a line, xx fx it gets darker, when is your test datex
> 
> think i'm 3 dpo today woo hoo !!!
> west role on ovulationx
> sunshine- you holding out and not peeing on a stick
> kelly - that sucks about the exams, idiotic lecturer, hope you feeling better now x

well I am sure trying to hold out and not wee on a stick. LMAO


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - i'm v proud of you xx fx you get to pee on fri and you see your beautiful BFP xxx


----------



## Chris77

gumb69 said:


> chris - i def see a line, xx fx it gets darker, when is your test datex

Thursday had another bfn today couldn't see a line after invert but we'll see


----------



## Mrs_N

Gumb it definately doesn't make you a bitch! It makes you normal. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Totally agree with all the ladies Gumb!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes gumb cause if it made us bitches then we'd all be one and thats impossible... I'm sticking with my logic.

Well done exams for now! Whew through this round. A few more left. I think I did ok on both which is good cause if you get less then a 65 on the practical one you're kicked out of the program. I think our program is going to get smaller very soon. Just not cause of me. 

Yay for heartbeats DMN and especially you wanna!!!!! So glad everything worked out for the best.

Well off to read about cathertors... man it's going to be so embarrassing having to do one of of those on a guy... my face is already going red.


----------



## meldmac

Kelly9 said:


> Yes gumb cause if it made us bitches then we'd all be one and thats impossible... I'm sticking with my logic.
> 
> Well done exams for now! Whew through this round. A few more left. I think I did ok on both which is good cause if you get less then a 65 on the practical one you're kicked out of the program. I think our program is going to get smaller very soon. Just not cause of me.
> 
> Yay for heartbeats DMN and especially you wanna!!!!! So glad everything worked out for the best.
> 
> Well off to read about cathertors... man it's going to be so embarrassing having to do one of of those on a guy... my face is already going red.

This is one reason I will not ever be able to be a nurse! :haha: Don't want to try and do that one :rofl:

Gumb: My fingers are still crossed for you!! :dust:

Sunshine: How you doing lady?

dmn and Wannabe: so happy everything is going well!! :hugs:

Sorry if I forgot anyone but my brain is rubbish tonight. Soooo tired tonight could have gone to bed right after work and slept right through if I had of let myself. Well I was going to wait until later on to tell our family but we decided to tell as we'd want them to know if something happened anyway. They are happy for us.


----------



## westbrja

I apologize from the beginning if I get any of my facts wrong since I'm posting this from my Blackberry and I can't look back.
Yay to wannabe for hearing the heartbeat. That's the most comforting sound.
Kelly - Glad your midterms are over. Mine are too. I managed to get a 82% on my Anatomy & Physiology lecture test. Yay! They hardest part abt cathing an old man is finding it lmao.
Chris - Oh I wish I could see that pic of your test. Good luck!
Mrs.N - How ya doin?
Gumb - Nope, no bitches here. Well maybe 1 or 2 but that's to be expected lmao!
I bought some Wondfo's off ebay today. 30 opks + 10 hpts for $1 + $4.96 s&h. Hope they get here soon. Oh I really want this to be our month. I may consider Soy next month if we don't get our bfp. Any thoughts?
Hope my girls are all well tonite. See ya tmw!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I am not done midterms just done for now. Had a final exam today. The next one is A&P midterm 2 on the 17th but there might be other things thrown in from my class I am starting on monday. It's called nursing inquiry. 5 hours on monday of it and 5 hours on friday. Eek! Thats going to be one looooonnnnggg class.


----------



## dmn1156

How are all you lovely ladies doing today


----------



## SDBL23

Meldmac: YAY!!!!! I just got all caught up and a big yay to you!
GUM: Nope, it's to be expected, your normal, we're not concerned
DMN: Whoohoo on heartbeat!!!
West: Keep trying, hang in there
Kelly: Tip for catheter, don't think of it as a body part, think of it as just a hole, a hole that a tube has to go into. Beside, believe it or not, they are more embarrased then you are!!! Also if they are uncirc'd, make sure you pull the "sweater" back down, if you don't it could cut off ciruculation....You'll do great!!
chris: figers and toes and everything xd for you!
Sorry if I am missing anyone, it took me a bit to get caught up.

AFM: went to my obgyn to figure out this pain, several of the doc's on the floor have been suggesting birthcontrol to rid me of cyts, birth control is not conducive to ttc, lol. So I was pretty worried about that, I was also afraid that he would give me a diagnosis that was unfixable and I would be stuck with this and miserable. He did an exam and got all my history and said that is was a hemorrhagic something or other, the name escapes me, basically when I was forming my egg last month it adhered to the edge of my tube or to the wrong spot, and when I ovulated, I bled into my peritonial cavitiy, so the pain I was having was from the blood and fluid that collected there, he said I would be sore this month, but not as bad and next month should be even better!! He also said to let him know when I wanted to check my tubes and he would schedule it! Whoohoo! I'm fixed!!! still sore, but fixed!


----------



## dmn1156

glad your all fixed sdbl and the pill certainly does not help if ttc lol


----------



## Melsue129

Wow Meldmac - So excited for you!!!!!!! :wohoo: 

Sorry dont have much time to read back, just wanted to say hello to everyone and I hope everyone's doing okay... Big Hugs...


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well! 

Kelly Yeah! for tests being over for a while! Good luck with that 5hr class :dohh: hope they give you breaks every now and then!

sdbl glad your fixed!

so sorry that I have missed a lot of you no excuse really but very tired as was playing on FB until the wee early hours of the morning and then up and to work early. :dohh:

afm I'm 12dpo and my nips are the most sensitive they have ever been and my @@'s are tender no sign of af yet will test tomorrow!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine fxd for you it sounds promising and your chart looks good your so patient not testing i would of cracked by now lol


----------



## westbrja

Hi Girls :hi:
I'm in between classes and thought I'd jump online to check in. Hope everyone is well.
SDBL - Glad your plumbing will be better soon and you can get back to ttc :thumbup:
Csunshine - Everything is crossed for you tomorrow. Keep us posted.
Melsue - Good to hear from you, how ya been? :hugs:
AFM - I finally got me some last night. DB's schedule has been so wacky cuz they are short staffed so he's been working double shifts :growlmad:. He made it up to me though :blush:. I already warned him for O time that we'll have to settle for quickies lmao.
Well girls I gotta run but I'll stop in later. :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hi West - Im good.. MS and food aversion manly in the evening, they are lessening a little bit but Im sure they will be coming back,, just keeping my fingers crossed next scan is on the 20th.


----------



## gumb69

Melsue - all will be fine at your next scan
sunshine i can't wait to see your BFP tomorrow
west- glad you got some last night.
dmn - i can't believe you are nearly 15 weeks, have you told people yet, are you starting to show xx
hi everyone else x


----------



## dmn1156

hi gumb i know time is flying i am starting to show a little but a lot of it is bloating and gas as well lol i have tolda everyone now well except for 1 lol


----------



## gumb69

hopefully i wont' be too far behind you and i'l be complaining of gas and bloating xxx


----------



## dmn1156

i hope so gumb il keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## gumb69

thanks dmn x


----------



## dmn1156

your welcome hun hope you have had fun and given it a good go this month lol xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so this is random but I just love 333 so have to be on this page somewhere. LMAO:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

csunshine lol had not noticed we had made it that far time certainly does fly lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes it does!

Getting ready to go home and do the family thing will update you all when I return in the am. ... You all should check my journal as I don't want to upset anybody if I have a BFP.


----------



## dmn1156

we will all be absolutely thrilled for your BFP good luck hope you get that BFP you really deserve it x


----------



## dmn1156

how do we check your journal there is no link lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yes put a link on woman!

Well first day in hospital tomorrow and SDBL I will keep that in mind, it's just a hole, it's just a hole :rofl: also I have been warned about the sweater issue. My man isn't circ'ed so I am use to keeping it safe. hahaha. 

I have updated my journal about the apt at clinic we had today if anyone is interested to much to type in every forum so you'll all have to do some work.


----------



## westbrja

You guys are absolutely hilarious :rofl::rofl: That's why I love this site. Have a great day girls :flower:

P.S. Sunshine we are waiting to find out about your :test:


----------



## dmn1156

West hope you have a good day 2 

Csunshine We cant check your Journal but i checked your FF chart are congrats in order I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I updated my journal and if you haven't noticed yes I got my BFP this am!!!

I actually got one a couple days ago but wanted to be sure so I waited until this am and it was defo there! 

So who's next to test?????? Hope your all well!


----------



## dmn1156

Yay congrats csunshine i posted in your journal but congrats again i am so pleased for you


----------



## princessclark

congrats csunshine x


----------



## meldmac

Sunshine!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelly9

You sneaky thing csunshine hiding it from all of us!! But huge CONGRATS!


----------



## Mrs_N

Woohoo congrats csunshine!! :happydance:


----------



## princessclark

Hi just to update you, the:witch: caught me this morning so am starting cycle#2 tomorrow!!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry witch got you princess


----------



## westbrja

Sorry Princess! I hate the sight of the :witch:
Another BIG CONGRATS to you CSunshine!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly I wasn't trying to be sneaky I'm just being very cautious. :winkwink:

Princess so sorry that nasty bad got you here's some dust for this cycle :dust::dust:

Thank you ladies I am still very nervous so fxd this lo sticks good this time!


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone today 
Csunshine you managed to tell your DH yet


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> how is everyone today
> Csunshine you managed to tell your DH yet

Nope haven't said a word about it. I think I will make him go with me to Walmart tonight and put a test in the cart while he is standing right there and then when he asks me about it I will say We shall see in the morning. LOL Then do it when I wake up and show him the lovely dark lines.


----------



## dmn1156

i like your logic lol wish i had thought of something along those lines my Oh is being a complete ass at the moment


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> i like your logic lol wish i had thought of something along those lines my Oh is being a complete ass at the moment

Totally know about DH beings asses! Mine was that way earlier this week and I had done nothing wrong so he got the FU from me quite a lot :blush: then he was nice so now I'm being nice again. 

I have made all the plans for the weekend and just flat told him what we are doing so he can do what I want for a change. Last weekend it was all him. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

good on you all i did was ask for a bit of help round the house as he does hardly anything then he complained he had no clean clothes and i said well my basket is empty then i went upstairs to find he had shoved all his dirty washing under his side of the bed i went nuts i made him wash it all himself and i got the attitude well i work long hours and i was like and what do i do sit on my butt lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so true, but I'm the one who stick all my clothes on the happer next to my bed and not in the basket :dohh: but I do the laundry but I make a sweep every Sunday before I do. LOL Stupid men!


----------



## dmn1156

i do all the laundry but i never think to look under the bed of a grown man i just said if it is not in or near the basket it dont get washed my 3 year old manages to put his clothes near it so he can too lol as i said to him im not your mother lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> i do all the laundry but i never think to look under the bed of a grown man i just said if it is not in or near the basket it dont get washed my 3 year old manages to put his clothes near it so he can too lol as i said to him im not your mother lol

I guess I say the same thing. My DD is 10yrs old and has a horrible time keeping socks! :dohh: I need to buy her some new ones as she has one of this pair and one of that pair. LMAO 

She is really bad about putting her bra's in the wash too as she doesn't want DH to see them :dohh: It gets better when they leave for college and then bring all their laundry home for you to do...... :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

lol well you hope you may just get loads of odd socks then lmao


----------



## Kelly9

My DH is programmed not to put his laundry in or near the hamper. I tried moving the hamper to the corner where he was putting it all and he started putting it in another corner! Men. I to am the house cleaner although DH has been slightly better with me having exams a lot of the time. Every little bit helps. ANyway speaking of exams I got one to study for. Starting opks tomorrow, don't know why I bother, I guess I just want to use them all up. Won't be buying more.


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> i do all the laundry but i never think to look under the bed of a grown man i just said if it is not in or near the basket it dont get washed my 3 year old manages to put his clothes near it so he can too lol as i said to him im not your mother lol

I got both of you beat. We have a laundry shoot in the bathroom that my Oh NEVER uses. He brings his dirty clothes into the bedroom :growlmad: It's sad that my 3 and 4yrs olds throw their clothes down there.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> My DH is programmed not to put his laundry in or near the hamper. I tried moving the hamper to the corner where he was putting it all and he started putting it in another corner! Men. I to am the house cleaner although DH has been slightly better with me having exams a lot of the time. Every little bit helps. ANyway speaking of exams I got one to study for. Starting opks tomorrow, don't know why I bother, I guess I just want to use them all up. Won't be buying more.

I start okps Sunday :happydance:
Sometimes I want to do away with the chart and just use my opks. I end up stressing so much over that dumb thing. Then when it looks so good my temp will plunge without warning on the morning of AF.


----------



## Kelly9

I am looking forward to stopping charting to once we get our go for ICSI I won't be doing it. Can't wait to be able to sleep in every morning!


----------



## westbrja

Anyone know why I have watery CM so early? Can you guys look at my chart please?


----------



## dmn1156

you may ov early west get bd in case


----------



## princessclark

is it wierd to have an Egg whitey type thing in with AF blood? ( sorry TMI but i had it yesterday and this morning on the tissue ) I've never had this before?


----------



## dmn1156

princess i have never had that before what has af been like for you


----------



## princessclark

its been normal, ( mine vary from normal to quite heavy flow and are normally painful for the first 3 days but i only had a little ache yesterday and nothing since!! )
so not sure what to think?!?!


----------



## dmn1156

not sure either do you temp it may be just one of those things that occasionally happen


----------



## princessclark

no dont tempt, clinic nurse who i spoke to yesterday says she doesnt recommend it as you can become obsessed and if you miss one morning you will over stress yourself woch is no good, she said to just act as normal and try yo ignore te fact your trying to get pregnant x 
think it may just be one of those things and i may just still have my symptom spotting head on lol x


----------



## westbrja

What a f***ing day so far!! Sorry I just had to get that out. First DD spiked a temp of 103.5 this morning so I've been up with her. Then my OH and I had a few words which started the day off not so nice. So we went outside to clean the gutters and rake the leaves (I was still pissed off). Then the jerk kept the leaf blower and I was stuck with the rake for 2 hours.
We got into another huge argument and he stormed out. I am sooooooo mad right now. Not to mention I missed my temp this morning while dealing with DD. So now I'm the one stressing abt a missed temp!
Sorry to vent to you guys, but I had to release it somewhere.
Hope everyone else is having a better day than me.


----------



## Kelly9

Hope you day gets better west. Mine has been blah, nothing great going on but nothing bad either so I can't complain. Gearing up to poas later before I head into work. I am going to have to poas at the hospital!!! Thats going to suck. It's cd15 for me I hope i O on time this month and the clomid last month didn't mess me up.


----------



## dmn1156

oh west sorry your having a crappy day i hope your oh is now trying to be nice if not then make him suffer 

kelly hope you get a pos opk soon


----------



## westbrja

Yeah he came back and immediately apologized. He said he didn't wanna ruin the day with a fight. So now we are on our way shopping to get some ideas for Christmas.
I'm kinda worried abt my missed temp today. Especially since I had some watery cm and my temp dipped a couple days ago. I guess there's nuthin I can do now tho. I can't imagine O'ing now tho if I have a 12 or 13 day lp. I've never had a cycle that short. Sumtimes I wanna do away with this whole chart thing and just poa opks.DD still @ 102.6. I hope we don't have to cancel her H1N1 appt next week.
Hi Dmn - how ya feelin?
Kelly - what's up with ya?
Hey to all!


----------



## meldmac

West: Sorry about the bad day. Hope it gets better with the shopping. Sometimes shopping for xmas can cheer me up a bit.

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm doing ok, just been really tired lately. Woke up with a sore throat this morning hoping I'm not coming down with what hubby had. Although he still thinks it was a side effect from the h1n1 vaccine. I had mine a few days ago but mine was a different version of it (non-adjavant), he suggested maybe because I got both the h1n1 and regular flu vaccine together might be having a bit of a side effect. Oh well couple days will tell if it turns into anything. 

Went and bought some new christmas decs today. I can't wait to put them up!! Also got a little gold decoration shaped as an angel with Devin engraved on it. Wanted to have something to put up on the tree each year.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all.


----------



## dmn1156

aww meldmac that is a lovely idea im sure it will look really lovely on the tree hope the tiredness eases up soon im just hoping my sickness does


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, I am thoroughly stressed out by work but have some hope that it will be sorted soon especially since I just sent a huge email to my bosses boss telling them off all the shit she has pulled. 

I am gearing up to study again after my couple of days off. Waiting for december to come and nov 26th so I can call the period hotline again. Cd15 for me a neg opk might get a positive on monday if I O on time. I am sure I will. 

Not much else going on, DH and I don't get in fights or don't get mad at each other very often and I am happy about that considering some of the dumb things your DH's have done. I suppose there is still time for it but we've been together 7 years almost and never really fought. 

As for the H1N1 I got both flue and that one at the same to and had some moderate swelling in the arms which was unusual for me but it went away about 4 days after.


----------



## gumb69

i just congratulated you in your journal but again CONGRATULATIONSXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## westbrja

Morning
Speaking of H1N1, I was in ER with DD all night and she has it. Ugh!!! Her temp won't stay down, she's dehydrated, and just plain sick. Last nite her temp reached 105. My body aches from raking yesterday. DB is acting much better today tho. 
FF has gave me my 1st yellow light. Took my temp today and it went back down so I don't think I missed O day :) I got a neg opk yesterday. I don't expect a pos until mon or tue.
Gumb - Sorry if I missed it but have you tested? I thought you were close to testing with meld and sunshine.
Meldmac - Good to hear from you :) How you been feeling?
Well gotta tend to the family. Be back later. Hugs!


----------



## gumb69

west- hope your daughter is ok. x 
i can't test until a week on tuesday. so 9 more sleeps, i hope i can join sunshine and meldmac this time around
feeling a bit sick but i injected last night. bit crampy. had two very late nights, 4am the last two night as had a swedding and after party. only a few hours seleep so my body doent have a clue what's happening to it. x


----------



## -Hug-

I've got 6 more sleeps til I poas and hope I don't test early!!! Really hoping for a BFP this month! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry youve had a rotten day west :hugs:
kelly my dh does exactky the same thing with dirty washing - I put the laundry bin exactly in the corner it was getting thrown in but does it make it in? No it doesn't!

well my chart is all messed up for this month. first I had nights so temps were high, then saturday I woke up & my temp was over 100, so it is not even showing up on my chart lol! It;s starting to come down to normal now. I've not been well, but I've been away for the weekend with friends so trying to plough through it, reckon I'll be shattered tomorrow! I don't think I've ov'd yet, still having fertile cm and not got a peak yet on my monitor, although I missed today's testing window!


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope you get sorted out mrs n or start clomid soon.

West did they test her for H1N1? I hope she gets better soon and you all don't get it. 

AFM cd 16 today neg opks expect positive tues maybe mon but doubt it. The lines are getting darker though. I am eager to be in the last 2 weeks till af cause I feel so much closer to calling the clinic that way. I am just mellowing out well trying to stresses at work to deal with and studying still. Next A&P midterm nov 17th my sisters birthday and the day DH and I have our appointment with the clinic phycologist (it's mandatory) and the last thing we have to do before treatment.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Well I hope you get sorted out mrs n or start clomid soon.
> 
> West did they test her for H1N1? I hope she gets better soon and you all don't get it.
> 
> AFM cd 16 today neg opks expect positive tues maybe mon but doubt it. The lines are getting darker though. I am eager to be in the last 2 weeks till af cause I feel so much closer to calling the clinic that way. I am just mellowing out well trying to stresses at work to deal with and studying still. Next A&P midterm nov 17th my sisters birthday and the day DH and I have our appointment with the clinic phycologist (it's mandatory) and the last thing we have to do before treatment.

No they aren't testing many people anymore since its so expensive and so many people were positive. I guess the test is ran by the state and docs have to call to get prior permission to test a pt. They are just going by DD's symptoms headache, high temp, cold symptoms, and nausea. She's feeling better tonight tho after getting the Tamiflu. The hospital gave us vaccines 2 weeks ago so I'm covered, although I am fighting a slight illness. Not sure if its a cold or the weakened version of H1N1 from DD. My DS had a bit of a cold last week but him and OH seem to be fine so far.
You said you're opks are getting darker? Well I started testing Sat and today mine was way lighter. I haven't had anymore fertile cm yet either. Last month I had ewcm for several days prior to O. Hmmmm...not sure what to think. Guess I'll just keep testing. 
Good luck on your next midterm. I have a project and 2 papers due soon. My quarter ends Dec. 9 so I'll have a short break. Yay!


----------



## Kelly9

My semester ends dec 10th I think I will have one exam sometime after that but thats all then I am off till Jan 11 I can't freaking wait I so need a break. My opks are getting darker they do normally a day or so before I get a positive otherwise they are pretty light. I would keep testing so you don't miss it.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies how are you all today????

Mrs N hope you get your high on your monitor soon!

Kelly hope you O soon so you can get into the tww and call the clinic and they say come on in let us help you have a baby. LOL ok so in a perfect world that's how it would go!

West know what you mean about DD having a high fever. I would pack icepacks under her arms and around her legs. That seemed to get my DD's fever down. I would also be purchasing a crap load of popsicles to keep her hydrated! I used gaterade popsicles I made to keep the electrolites up too.

Gumb when are you testing? FXD for you hun!

afm just putzin along here. @@'s are terriblably tender and nips very sensitive. Had heartburn Saturday and today if I don't constantly have food in my tummy I feel icky. I am very tired these days also.

Hope your all well!:hugs:


----------



## westbrja

OMG!! I want to lay in bed and cry. Could someone please look at my chart? FF says I O'd on CD11 and I think I may have missed my O this month. The analyst said she thinks that's wrong and it was more like CD14. Either way we didn't get much BD'ing in. I'm soooo sad :( What happened to my fertile cm? If I did O it would explain the lighter opk's. I don't kno what to think. I'm about ready to give up on this whole chart thing and just use opk's. I can't take this shit!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

west even if you did ov on cd 11 you are still in with a chance as sperm lives for upto 5 days but id still keep bd until you get a pos opk. the good thing about charting is it does help pinpoint if you ov early it is just a case of trying to bd every other day where possible hang in there you will get there :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

West I would say cd14 what happens when you put in a fake temp or 2? Does FF move your crosshairs? That might help you feel better but don't fret I think it's cd14. I had a lighter opk today and haven't O'd yet so don't go by your lines they don't always tell the truth.


----------



## westbrja

Well no one seems to think I O'd on CD11.
Kelly - The FF computer even ?'S itself based on my cm signs. It says May have o'd around CD11. I'll see what happens if I put in a fake temp.
Gotta get ready for work but I'll be back on later.


----------



## vaniilla

heyyy alll, I'm going mad :'( I really don't know what to do! I'm without a job atm so I'm stuck at home all day waiting for the time to go past and at the same time to try and not obsess over pregnancy symptoms, how does everyone cope! at least last month I had a job to distract me plus I heard from someone that it will happen when you least expect it but with all this free time that will not be the case and I know its silly to put hope in stuff like that but what to do! 

we're getting a cat today to keep me company and I hope that will take off some of the stress :) af due in the next week or two as they can be irregular :( *sigh* why do pregnancy symptoms have to be the same as pms!!!! :hissy: at first I thought being depressed was bad but frustration seems to be so much worse! HELP!

p.s sorry the rant :sad1:


----------



## westbrja

Update - I had a little bit of ewcm this am. I'm gonna be poas here at work later today. I'm hoping its positive. That would be more like normal for me. I usually O later in my cycle. I can deal with CD14, but not CD11. We hardly BD'd around CD11.
Welcome Vaniila, nice to have you join us. We all understand about the going crazy during the 2ww.
So how is everyone? I need to hear some good news or something funny lol. Im at work and it's been pretty busy so far.
Dmn - I can't wait for you to be able to start feeling your LO moving. It's the best feeling in the world...well until they kick your bladder lol. :haha:
Kelly - Here's to us catching that egg.


----------



## dmn1156

west hope you got your pos opk i think i felt a fe flutters earlier whilst i was sat having a hot drink earlier felt like little bubbles popping lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your day has gone well!


west hope you get your positive and that you didn't O early!

afm ladies I officially have my early scan date of Dec 2nd! The doctor did put me on progesterone suppositories and up'd the dose from 25 to 50 twice daily ARGH they suck but it has to be done! So about 8 more weeks of that stuff. had my bloods drawn for hcg levels so fxd they are cruising right along!

Will check back on you all soon!

Welcome Vanilla hope your stay here is short and sweet! Try reading or playing on the computer that usually keeps my mind occupied for a little while at least. LOL Good luck


----------



## dmn1156

sunshine glad things are going well for you well apart from the suppositories

did you tell your DH


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> sunshine glad things are going well for you well apart from the suppositories
> 
> did you tell your DH

Yeah I told him over dinner Sunday that I was going to test on Monday as I was late for AF and so he called me about 7:15am to see what the results were and pretty much very tired both of us so haven't discussed it yet. LMAO :dohh:

The suppositories are inconvienant but necessary! So I do what I have to.


----------



## dmn1156

you do and im sure it will all work out just fine for you


----------



## westbrja

I officially screwed up my chart. I found the temperature corrector and started fooling around with it. Well I was changing temp times that I thought were causing FF to give me an O on CD 11. Stupid me was looking at the cycle day and not the actual date :dohh:. I can't remember any of the temps before I started changing them. My opk was still negative today, but close. I also had more ewcm this afternoon. I think I'll be getting a positive Wed or Thurs ad previously thought. Honestly I think it was those weird temp times throwing everything off since I'm now getting fertile signs :thumbup: I've already called home and let DB know to be ready :haha: :blush: :winkwink:! Anyone know anything about changing the O detector on FF? Should I change it in this case?

Csunshine - Good to hear about your scan, sorry about the suppositories.

Dmn - Oooooh that's so exciting that you might have felt LO! :thumbup:

Well I'm leaving work so I'll stop back later. Hello to everyone :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

DMN sounds like you felt LO, I have heard it feels like little bubbles.

Yes west here is to us catching that egg as unlikely as it if for me! I will be O'ing late it seems should have had my pos opk today, it was quite a bit darker but not positive still a possibility for O on cd19 like usual but maybe cd20. Just what I need a longer cycle when I am trying to get into the clinic. 

Csunshine thats the way I see it, I do what I have to do.


----------



## dmn1156

West hope you catch that egg soon 

Kelly hope you ov soon and hopefully catch the egg 

AFM it was quite exciting to feel the bubbles and flutters felt a few when i got into bed too so cant wait for them to get a bit stronger also managed to get some sleep as i have been having some weird but horrible dreams so not been sleeping to good


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies hope you are all doing well.

I've been having a rotten time getting sleep lately. Every night I seem to get up to go to the bathroom 6 times. Oh well.

West: Hope you caught that eggy this month!!

dmn: Yay for flutters!!

Sunshine: Sucks about the suppositories but if it helps!

Kelly: hope you catch that eggy this month or get a call from the clinic!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

I haven't been here for quite some weeks and I've popped in to say hello and I see some BFP's yippeeeee

Congratulations to Melsue, Wannabeamom, Csunshine and Mel (Devin will be so excited) - I am so happy for you all.

Hi DMN - glad to see all is well with you.

Hello to Mrs N and Kelly I hope to see your BFP's next time I log in.

Hello to all the ladies I don't know!

My news is that the NHS has granted us one cycle of IVF with PGD so we're really pleased. There has to be some analysis done on our DNA for the PGD before treatment starts and this takes around 2/3 months so it's looking like February for start of treatment.

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

hi butterfly, missed you! :hugs:
so pleased the nhs have granted you a cycle, thats great news! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Butterfly we missed you bet you had a lot of pages to go through lol i am so happy that the nhs have given you a cycle il have everything crossed for you im glad your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so nice to see you back here Butterfly! Missed you oh so much! Glad NHS has approved your treatment! Everything crossed for you!


Hello my other lovely ladies not much has happened since i last came on what's up with that???? This thread used to be so busy!

afm nothing new to report. I get my second draw tonight to check my hcg levels but wont know anything until Friday so fxd they have risen over 48hrs. :thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

butterfly - great news about getting a round,hopefully you wont need it though and you will get your BFP before xx

sunshine- relax xxxx your levels will have risen, xxxxx
hi everyone else, just waiting to test, 6 more sleeps until officially can test !!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
think i'm out x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all. Nothing new to report for me baby wise. Going to do an opk and hope it is positive as I don't want to O any later. 

Quit my job today wasn't worth the hassel. I think I will enjoy being job free for a while. Gives me lots of days to study for my exams and such but will need something for christmas I think. I would go stir crazy having nothing to do over the holidays.


----------



## gumb69

Kelly- do you feel like a relief has gone off you now you have quit your job.what were you working at? at least you can concentrate on your exams


----------



## Kelly9

I feel relief cause the manager there was a complete tool who grabbed my wrist and hurt me one day so violent as well. I worked part time at the mall at a store called quilts etc and if there are any canadian in this group they should boycott it cause employee violence should not be tolerated. Spread the word.


----------



## gumb69

OMG - that is horrific!!! you could have sued your manager, what a wanker!!


----------



## Kelly9

I could have charged her but I didn't get any pics or anything, don't know why. I'll just settle for sending her an email that tells her how horrible of a person she is and that she knows she was lying when she denied it.


----------



## westbrja

Hey All!

Kel - Looked at your chart, good to see the pos opk! We'll probably O on the same day.
Dmn - Glad you're getting better sleep. How's the m/s?
Meldmac & Csunshine - So nice to hear from you both. How are you feeling so far?
Gumb - 6 days seems like 60 days I know. Hang in there sweetie!

AFM - I had a neg then a pos opk today. I don't usually test twice in 1 day but my first 1 was sooooo close I had to. Glad I did cuz it was pos. So I guess O will be here thur or fri. Hurry up and wait! We didn't get any scrumpin in before he had to go to work tonite. I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. I'll get it twice tmw lol :)
In other news, I think DB has sumthin up his sleeve for Christmas. He's been talking to his mom about marrying me. He told her he was gonna do it soon and him and his buddy went to the mall to look for rings. Then he asked me today (hypothetically) if I would marry him if he asked me :D
Funny cuz he talks about marriage all the time, way more than me. I don't know girls but I would defo say YES!! I know its kinda backwards ttc then marriage but its our life and what works for us. I'll keep you posted on that.
Good luck everyone and lots of babydust!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

west yay for getting a pos opk im sure if you get plenty of :sex: in the next few days you should be well covered lol the ms is ok but i am still struggling to take my inhalers for my asthma as they bring me close to being sick same with brushing my teeth both are a struggle but i need to do them lol 

Csunshine how you feeling cant wait to hear the results of your bloods today im sure they are going to be fine 

Mrs N how is this cycle going for you 

Butterfly hope your doing good today 

gumb how are things for you how many days to testing 

Kelly glad you stood up and quit now you give her what for that is just so out of order she should never of gotten away with that sort of behaviour hope you can get lots of people to boycott lol hope ov happens for you soon

anyone i may of missed sorry got brain fog today but hope your all well 

ASF well im doing ok today well a few preg symptoms starting to rear there heads the sickness seems to be confined to teeth brushing and taking my inhalers oh and my boobs seem to have started leaking a little today oh joy. But on the up side i have started to feel flutterings a bit more regular well when im sat paying attention :blush:so all seems to be going good so far 

Anyway sending lots of :dust: to all and lots of PMA


----------



## gumb69

great news about the fluttering DMN x
west - oooh it's all so exciting, your going to be getting married, oh and a bump on the way
xx
5 more sleeps until testing. i think i'm out so i'm just having a glass of wine with my hubby
i'm off work tomorrow, woo hoo, heading home for the weekend tom with my DH and not back till monday so hopefully that should make the next few days fly by, hopefully AF wont' show up.!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah for West!!!!:thumbup: sounds like a :wedding: is in your future! LOL So very exciting!

dmn so excited about the flutters I love them so much! I can't wait to feel them again!

gumb WOW not many more sleeps then :test: :wohoo::wohoo:

afm nothing new just waiting patiently (NOT) until tomorrow. I still have tender @@'s and nips are sensitive but that is actually decreasing some so slightly worried atm. :shrug: I just want it to be July already and get past all the scary times please:dohh: Ok done with my pity party anyway very tired all of the sudden.


----------



## dmn1156

csunshine my tenderness came and went so dont worry too much you get your results soon and im sure they will be fine 

for some reason i was convinced today was friday i was looking forward to a lie in tomorrow but i guess i have 1 more day of early mornings eh lol


----------



## westbrja

Hi,

How's everyone? Hopefully well.
Csunshine - Good luck on ur tests!
Dmn - How many more days should we BD?
So today I've constantly been thinking about if I'm O'ing today or not lol. Plus DB has been so nice. We've been Christmas shopping today and he got in the car and said "Babe I really love you, I was just thinking about how much". So now I'll be anticipating a proposal and a BFP lmao. Well I had another pos opk today and more ewcm. We've BD'd twice today already. Well its nap time for me. Any thoughts on the meaning of a neg opk @ 1pm then a pos @ 11pm? When should I expect O?


----------



## westbrja

Hi,

How's everyone? Hopefully well.
Csunshine - Good luck on ur tests! Hang in there sweetie!
Dmn - How many more days should we BD?
So today I've constantly been thinking about if I'm O'ing today or not lol. Plus DB has been so nice. We've been Christmas shopping today and he got in the car and said "Babe I really love you, I was just thinking about how much". So now I'll be anticipating a proposal and a BFP lmao. Well I had another pos opk today and more ewcm. We've BD'd twice today already. Well its nap time for me. Any thoughts on the meaning of a neg opk @ 1pm then a pos @ 11pm? When should I expect O?


----------



## gumb69

love is in the air doo doo xx


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> love is in the air doo doo xx

LMAO, ur funny Gumb.


----------



## dmn1156

aww that is soo lovely id keep bd till you get your temp rise and then until at least tuesday should more than cover it my understanding of pos opk is that they detect your surge and you should ov in the next 24 to 48 hours so id just keep up the bd until at least monday


----------



## dmn1156

i cant believe it i have another sore throat and cough and cold starting not long since shaken the last one grrrrr


----------



## SDBL23

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I don't have time to look back at every post at this exact time, we have some family coming for dinner. But I wanted to get on and give you amazing ladies an update

I got up this am and was going to test, but my bb's weren't as tender, so I just blew it off. I stopped by the store to get groceries and grabbed a cheapy test, I ran home about two and peed, glanced at it and freaked!!!!

:bfp:
OMG I cant believe it!! I've peed on 5 tests!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats SDBL!!!! Thats amazing news! How long were you guys ttc?

West I am excited about a possible proposal for you but next time he asks what you would say IF he proposed you just tell him you'll find out when you actually ask! The nerve of that man! :rofl:

Hi everyone else hope all is well.
I got my pos opk yesterday and felt myself ov around 11pm and sure enough big temp jump today so looks like I am 1dpo. West you and I can be buddies we're so close.


----------



## meldmac

SDBL23 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I don't have time to look back at every post at this exact time, we have some family coming for dinner. But I wanted to get on and give you amazing ladies an update
> 
> I got up this am and was going to test, but my bb's weren't as tender, so I just blew it off. I stopped by the store to get groceries and grabbed a cheapy test, I ran home about two and peed, glanced at it and freaked!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> OMG I cant believe it!! I've peed on 5 tests!!

Ohhhh congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SDBL23

I'm still a little bit in shock. It popped so fast I thought it had to be false. I walked kind of dazed around the house trying to figure out who to call, and finally just left, bought another brand and type of test and went to the lab for a blood test. I'll get my labs tomorrow at work. 

Kelly: about a year


----------



## gumb69

sdbl- congratulations xxx


----------



## dmn1156

sdbl congratulations im so happy for you x


----------



## vaniilla

SDBL23 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I don't have time to look back at every post at this exact time, we have some family coming for dinner. But I wanted to get on and give you amazing ladies an update
> 
> I got up this am and was going to test, but my bb's weren't as tender, so I just blew it off. I stopped by the store to get groceries and grabbed a cheapy test, I ran home about two and peed, glanced at it and freaked!!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> OMG I cant believe it!! I've peed on 5 tests!!

congrats!!! :happydance: :)


----------



## dmn1156

i hope all you lovely ladies are all doing well today

ASF well i woke up feeling absolutely lousy feels like a sever cold is on it's way already got the cough and sore throat the cold is just starting this is the 2nd one in less than 6 weeksi phoned my gp to see about getting the normal flu jab as im supposed to get it every year due to my asthma but can you believe this he said cos im pregnant i cant have it i spoke to a midwife who said pregnant women have been getting the normal flu jab for years with no ill affects will my midwife arrange for me to get it elsewhere do you think


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats SDBL!!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

SDBL23 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I don't have time to look back at every post at this exact time, we have some family coming for dinner. But I wanted to get on and give you amazing ladies an update
> 
> I got up this am and was going to test, but my bb's weren't as tender, so I just blew it off. I stopped by the store to get groceries and grabbed a cheapy test, I ran home about two and peed, glanced at it and freaked!!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> OMG I cant believe it!! I've peed on 5 tests!!

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!

Congratulations! Here's to a happy and healthy 9months!:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

4 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe i can pop a pill and wake up and it will be tuesday!! what ya think. at least i'm going home this weekend so that should be ok.
what if iam pg, will flying be a problem, its only an hour, what you think??? (dreaming i know)


----------



## dmn1156

gumb if you do find a pill that makes you sleep that long let me know lol il skip right ahead to next may i hope this is your month


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> 4 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe i can pop a pill and wake up and it will be tuesday!! what ya think. at least i'm going home this weekend so that should be ok.
> what if iam pg, will flying be a problem, its only an hour, what you think??? (dreaming i know)

You can fly when your pg just if it's longer than 1hr then you should get up and walk around. Hope that helps!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies it seems that I'm destined to be here forever! I just got my call back from the nurse my levels are horrible and now have Dr appt Monday and will find out why this keeps happening. Nurse said it was a chemical again. :cry:


----------



## dmn1156

oh Csunshine im so sorry


----------



## westbrja

:hi: How's it going ladies?

SDBL - Congrats on your :bfp: honey! I know that was your dream to be preggo before your one year appt. I'm so happy for you :happydance:
CSunshine - Oh sweetie I'm so sorry for you :hugs: Try to keep your head up and don't get too down. I know easier said than done. We're here for you.
Kelly - I'd love to be your buddy :thumbup:. Except I'm not sure what that means :blush: lmao. I see people buddying up all the time but never really knew what that meant :shrug:. I might be 1dpo too. What do you think?
Dmn - Kick that cold in the butt! Relax and get plenty of fluids and :sleep:.
Gumb - Maybe your could read a book or something to pass the time away lol :haha: Sorry that wasn't nice cuz I hate waiting.

AFM - Well I think maybe I O'd yesterday? I'm just waiting for crosshairs to show. We'll keep :sex: just in case. We had :sex: 3 TIMES yesterday :happydance: Oh yeah, go me, go me :dance:! This is a tmi but I was actually really horny yesterday for some reason :blush:. Usually when we are doing it for :baby: making purposes it's kinda like I'm taking one for the team but not yesterday :blush:. DB was Christmas shopping today while I was at work and is going to the mall out of town tomorrow :happydance:. I kinda hate that I know anything cuz now I'm thinking about it all the time.


----------



## dmn1156

Oh west you make me laugh glad you got in lots of :sex: it is all good just keep it up if you can till at least monday tuesday 

i had to go docs today as i could barely breath in the night these constant ilnesses are doing me in never been ill so much in my life he gave me a simple cough linctus and still wont let me get the flu jab he really does not get how much im suffering so im trying to drink plenty and rest up as much as i can with a 3 year old running around lol


----------



## westbrja

I didnt know you had a toddler???


----------



## Joyzerelly

Great idea, I think we TWWaiters really need a forum section all of our own, no? Counting down the days until the 19th Nov...

Sending obscene amounts of baby dust to all you TWWaiters. X


----------



## Joyzerelly

gumb69 said:


> 4 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe i can pop a pill and wake up and it will be tuesday!! what ya think. at least i'm going home this weekend so that should be ok.
> what if iam pg, will flying be a problem, its only an hour, what you think??? (dreaming i know)

I have a long haul flight on Sunday, 4 days before testing, I hope any bean I may have doesn't get squashed by the air pressure... :cry: I will be walking around the plane most of the time me thinks...


----------



## Kelly9

West buddy means that if you O'd on the day of or after me then we can be test buddies or AF awaiting buddies. Like twins. I am 2dpo today. Not sure if you O'd but if you get another rise tomorrow I would say yes. 

Lots of hugs to you csunshine, glad they are doing something about it.


----------



## dmn1156

yes west i have a 3 year old and a 10 year old bit of an age gap lol


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I was thinking this was your first for some reason :dohh:

Kelly - Now I need a banner that says we are buddies lol. Hey look I got it! Oops, are we bump buddies or O buddies?

So do you gals think I O'd yet? Does CD 18 seem possible? I had a temp increase yesterday and today but was it high enough? Oh I hope so. We got some :sex: just in case.


----------



## dmn1156

no just forgot half of the symptoms and niggles lol and id say you def ovd on day 18 looking good bd wise


----------



## westbrja

Thanks Dmn, I was thinking so but wasnt sure. So let the 2ww begin......


----------



## Kelly9

We would be O buddies, can't be bump buddies till we get knocked up, how did you get that banner on?


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> We would be O buddies, can't be bump buddies till we get knocked up, how did you get that banner on?

I just went to edit siggy and typed it in. It gives you all the same smiley's as a normal post so that's how I got the dancing people on there. It was so simple. So should I change it to "test buddies" now?


----------



## westbrja

Ok girls, could someone please tell me where my crosshairs are? I expected them to show up today and as you can see by my chart they are awol :growlmad: If I put in a fake temp for tmw they show up and give an O day of CD18 but why would it take 4 temps? I could understand if it calculated CD19 and needed tmws temp but not CD18 :shrug: Also I get crosshairs if I change the tuner to FAM but that shows CD19 :wacko: 
Please help gals!

How's everyone else today? You must all be busy since there hasn't been any posts. Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday :flower:


----------



## dmn1156

West just checked your chart your crosshairs are there for cd18 so dont know what was going on lol 

ASF i have been too ill to be on much today the flu has taken a pretty good grip today i woke up this morning with my lips dry and cracked my nose to blocked it was unbelievable and my legs were just like lead weights just generally feel really crappy sorry for the moan lol

how are all you ladies today


----------



## dmn1156

West just checked your chart your crosshairs are there for cd18 so dont know what was going on lol 

ASF i have been too ill to be on much today the flu has taken a pretty good grip today i woke up this morning with my lips dry and cracked my nose to blocked it was unbelievable and my legs were just like lead weights just generally feel really crappy sorry for the moan lol

how are all you ladies today


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Sorry you aren't feeling well! :hugs:
As for my crosshairs, well they are there now since I changed the tuner. I'm still leaning towards CD19 instead though.


----------



## dmn1156

i still think cd18 as cd19 is above the baseline but it looks like your covered both days good look this cycle 

I cant believe im ill again this is just worse than the last time


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies hope your weekend was good!

Well I am defo not pg anymore started bleeding on Sunday so roll on next cycle :cry: I have my Dr appt this afternoon and then I will update you what the plan is from here on out. 

Hope your all well! :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - i just posted in your journal, i just cannot believe it. i'm sure :sex: is the last thing on your mind, but i think you are super fertile after a mc. this isn't meant to sound insensitive. i genuinely hope you get pg very soon and it sticks for you, as you have been through far too much. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - i just posted in your journal, i just cannot believe it. i'm sure :sex: is the last thing on your mind, but i think you are super fertile after a mc. this isn't meant to sound insensitive. i genuinely hope you get pg very soon and it sticks for you, as you have been through far too much. xx

Gumb you are not being insensitive and yes we will be having loads of :sex: as soon as possible. I will start temping again tomorrow so I can pin point O again and will make the best of it! I will probably have to use the progesterone suppositories after O time this next few months and they are really expensive so my inheritance that I just recieved from my Mom will defo come in handy with that. 

DH asked me last night what I wanted for Christmas and I said a baby please.


----------



## gumb69

bless you x :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine you are one determined lady and i hope that this next one will be extra sticky for you as you really deserve it :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

ladies think i'm out. tom is my official test date, but i've got cramping and a bit of brown spotting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn it!!


----------



## dmn1156

oh gumb i hope it does not turn into anything more stay away to the witch


----------



## westbrja

Gumb - Hope that bitch gets the msg that she is not welcome and moves onto someone waiting for her to show lol.
Csunshine - You have always had the greatest PMA! Good luck to you honey and go get em!
AFM - Had a busy day today. Had to take DD out of town to see the urologist. She struggles with recurrent uti's. Everything is okay so far tho. They started her on a low dose daily antibiotic. My chart has me down today. Still no crosshairs and I had a temp drop today. WTF??? Am I annovulatory this cycle? That's all I need. I'm movin on to a more laid back approach next month. Just gonna use opks, no temping. I'd rather see a bfn than to kno I'm annovulatory.
The day wasn't all bad tho. DB and I went shopping after the appt. and HE PUT A RING ON LAYAWAY!!! I can't stop smiling. With Christmas coming up and all we couldn't afford to buy it now. I'm sooooo excited!!!! :D
Hope everyone is doing well! Hugs!


----------



## dmn1156

West i dont know what ff are doing but i still think it looks like you have od on cd 18 hope it sorts itself out for you

Csunshine hope things are going ok for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok today 

ASF im still feeling rough and legs feel like they are going to collapse on me but im putting up a good fight against it


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb so sorry that nasty bitch doesn't know her place! I say we kick her butt! I'll help you! :hugs:

west so great about the ring! YEAH!!!!!

dmn thanks for your kind words and yes I'm very determined.

I have updated my journal about the appt it's pretty long and I don't want to retype it all so if your interested please go check it out. I am very positive after my appt. so............

PMA ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine013 said:


> Gumb so sorry that nasty bitch doesn't know her place! I say we kick her butt! I'll help you! :hugs:
> 
> west so great about the ring! YEAH!!!!!
> 
> dmn thanks for your kind words and yes I'm very determined.
> 
> I have updated my journal about the appt it's pretty long and I don't want to retype it all so if your interested please go check it out. I am very positive after my appt. so............
> 
> PMA ALL THE WAY!!

you go girl for some reason we cant sccess you journal of your ff chart it does not come up as a link but i hope it went well for you :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

west- woo hoo about the ring on layaway!xx make sure the min you get it you post a pic of it 
dmn- you poor thing. hope you get better soonx
sunshine- me and you will kick AF's butt, and we will be bump buddies together xx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> west- woo hoo about the ring on layaway!xx make sure the min you get it you post a pic of it
> dmn- you poor thing. hope you get better soonx
> sunshine- me and you will kick AF's butt, and we will be bump buddies together xx

That is so right! WE ARE THE AF BUTT KICKING TEAM!

Yes we will be bump buddies!


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Gumb so sorry that nasty bitch doesn't know her place! I say we kick her butt! I'll help you! :hugs:
> 
> west so great about the ring! YEAH!!!!!
> 
> dmn thanks for your kind words and yes I'm very determined.
> 
> I have updated my journal about the appt it's pretty long and I don't want to retype it all so if your interested please go check it out. I am very positive after my appt. so............
> 
> PMA ALL THE WAY!!
> 
> you go girl for some reason we cant sccess you journal of your ff chart it does not come up as a link but i hope it went well for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Try it now :dohh: I messed it up yesterday sorry:dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

Yep all works now your one up on me i can rarely get my things to work lol im glad the docs went well and a plan is on the way i hope everything he has given you helps as you really do deserve that christmas present and you are a very determined and gutsy lady and i really admire your PMA so you go girl and il keep everything crossed for that christmas BFP xx


----------



## Kelly9

I second all the lively comments made about you and your PMA csunshine. 

Hey all! Sorry haven't been on in a while coudln't get on BnB then had test to study for. 

6dpo for me. only 10 more days and I get to call clinic!

DMN I hope your feeling better. I just realize I am the only one out of the O triplets not to have my BFP :(

Gumb I hope you beat the witch soon!


----------



## Mrs_N

sdbl huge congrats! :happydance:
csunshine I'm so sorry hun :hugs: but yay yay for PMA!

nothing to report. cd33, no sign of ov yet again, I am so frickin fed up of my body.


----------



## dmn1156

Oh kelly i really hope it happens for you soon you really do desevr your BFP

Mrs N sorry no sign of OV hope it hurrys up and shows soon for you

afm still no sign of this stupid flu easing up and the cough is starting to make me feel really rough oh well keep figting the ghastly bug 

Hope everyone is doing ok today and lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you all


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Kelly how'd that test go? Did you get the marks you thought you would? How did your pych consult go? Hope it all went well!

Mrs N I think if you get many more of these cycles without O I would defo talk to a Dr about Clomid. I was reading some statistics and they said about 80% who take clomid get their bfp in 3 months so might be worth checking into.

dmn sorry your feeling crappy I'm right there with you on that front! My head hurts and my cough is terrible!

so nothing new to report here atm just getting ready to go out of town this weekend and have some girly fun!


----------



## dmn1156

hope you have a great time sunshine the cough is the worse you can live with the stuffy nose but the coughing is just the worse and i was in a shop today and was coughing and a women says oh dont worry it will only last your whole pregnancy i was like it is a cough i got it with the cold some people have funny ideas and i certainly dont want this cough for the next 5 months it is killing me lol hope you feel better soon


----------



## westbrja

Hello Friends,

How is everyone?
Dmn - Glad your feeling a bit better.
Kelly - How's school? I just finished a paper. After class tonite I will have next week off for Thanksgiving break YAY!
Mrs N - Sorry your body is acting stupid. Hugs to you!
AFM - I went to see the NP at my Gyn's office. I felt a small bump on my cervix while checking my CP. It had gotten a little bigger. She said it's nothing to worry about. Anyway, I told her we were ttc and I didn't really get the response I was expecting from her. Maybe its bc she's a midwife and takes the natural approach to things. She acted like I was bad for using opks. She asked why I was going thru all of that and not just letting nature take its course. I didn't feel the greatest after leaving. Btw, I've been taking my temp incorrectly this whole time. That's why the low temps. I had it too far in the back of my mouth lmao. So todays temp was correct and much higher yay! I probably did O afterall. I have a new found attitude towards this cycle. Well off to school so I'll stop back later. PMA and hugs to all!


----------



## Kelly9

West the thermometer is suppose to go under your tongue and there is only so far you can push it back! Glad to see you figured it out!

Me I am bored. Just want AF to come. Been having hip and leg pain and am hoping it will go away otherwise I'll have to go into doctor where she will probably do nothing useful.

DMN do you have swine flu? Did you get your vaccine?


----------



## westbrja

I wish I wasn't posting this from my phone cuz I would put those little men rolling around laughing (lots of them) Kelly you are so funny!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> West the thermometer is suppose to go under your tongue and there is only so far you can push it back! Glad to see you figured it out!
> 
> Me I am bored. Just want AF to come. Been having hip and leg pain and am hoping it will go away otherwise I'll have to go into doctor where she will probably do nothing useful.
> 
> DMN do you have swine flu? Did you get your vaccine?

Kelly it is just normal flu and the doctor i have does not have the vaccine in and he refused to let me have the normal flu jab so i cant see him letting me have that going to have to speak to my midwife and see if she can arrange something


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies i was wondering if i could join you, i ov'd yesterday apparently so am now on day 1 of my 2ww!
I am sooooooooooo impatient so keeping myself away from a stick you pee on is going to be difficult!
But testing 2nd of dec! fingers crossed ill hzave some great xmas news for the family!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome and good luck Sarahcake


----------



## Sarahcake

thankyou very much!
I see your 2ww is well and truly over dmn1156 :D Congrats on that :D


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck sarahcake! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Sarahcake said:



> thankyou very much!
> I see your 2ww is well and truly over dmn1156 :D Congrats on that :D

Thank you sarah yes im kind of a resident here lol im willing everyone else to get there BFP good luck for this cycle for you


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Sarahcake! Hope your stay here is short and sweet!


----------



## dmn1156

sunshine sorry your feeling under the weather the cough is the worst i have had it so long now and it is driving me nuts so i really hope yours leaves quickly have a question tho if anyone can help im past the point of coughing anything up now will the simple cough linctus my doctor give me work to help shift the rest of the cough or should i keep taking the expectorant that i got from the chemist sorry to ramble lol 

hope all you ladies are having a good day


----------



## Sarahcake

thank you all for your warm welcomes :)
Im keeping my fingers crossed not only for myself but for all you guys aswell.

Thought id share some info about me so you know more about me, 

My names sarah - obviously 
Im 22 years old and ive been TTC for 6 months with my fiance who has been the best part of my life for 3 years now.
Im a auxilliary nurse working in elderly care and he is a trainee quantity survayor, so between us, were quite a team! I love looking after people and hes very good with money and such :D 
I have been pregnant before, but i didnt know until sadly it ended in m/c. The reason, i was on a implanon and managed to get pregnant. Medical impossibility i know but they dont say 99.99% effective for nothing!
That thing got removed strait after and i refused to be on any birth control except condoms. Until now that is!

Anyways, i hope that gives you all a bigger picture of me :D
Please feel free to ask me any questions you like, im a open girl Im just here to make friends with ladies going through the same as me :d


----------



## dmn1156

Well Sarah your certainly in the right place for that this is pretty much an anything goes room lol


----------



## Sarahcake

that sounds good to me haha!!


----------



## gumb69

welcome sarah


----------



## dmn1156

hi gumb how you doing


----------



## Kelly9

DMN you get your bum to that midwife and get your swine flu shot once you are no longer sick. Pregnant women are the HIGHEST risk group for contracting the virus! Oh I just noticed you're 16 weeks... you need to get the shot specifically for pregnant women it has no mercury. If you get the regular one you have to be 19 or 20 weeks along I believe. But I would for sure talk to your midwife cause it's supper important.

Welcome sarahcake... you're name might not have obviously been sarah, mine is not Kelly although most think it is!


----------



## westbrja

Hey gals! 
Welcome Sarah, I'm sure you will find great friends here like I did. Dmn is like the mother of us all lol. (I mean that lovingly dmn lol)
How was everyones day? Mine SUCKED! Work was hell and I wanted to quit! Not much to report as far as the 2ww goes. FF will change my O day tmw to CD19 as long as my temp stays up. Not sure why, but hell I don't know much about this cycle. No symptoms yet except a backache last nite and today.
Dmn - I don't kno what a linctus is??? Is that like cough syrup?
Gumb - Hope AF is on her way out the door soon.
Kelly - Are ya hanging in there with school? I have a 87 in lecture and a 85 in lab so I'm happy with that. The clinic call is coming up soon for you. Oh I hope you get in soon.
My brain is fried tonite and I'm hitting the bed soon so as always hugs and fingers crossed for everyone. Nite


----------



## Kelly9

Had my A&P exam on muscles and origins and inserts and movements, passed I am sure but didn't do fantastic.

So tonight I did 2 interesting things 1) I stuffed panties in my bra to make my boobs bigger then showed DH and said these are my during pregnancy boobs! He loved it. It was an incentive I guess :rofl:

also passed these cabbage patch dolls in walmart for 10 bucks and bought a brown eyed brown haired one for our future baby girl. I normally have a strict don't buy baby stuff while ttc rule but I couldn't help it. As a kid I had cabbage patch dolls and loved them. Now I have one to give.


----------



## Sarahcake

thanks again for all of your kind welcomes!
well today is 2dpo, and im going mad, i want to test now haha! Ive never been hugely patient. I am well aware that any attempt to test now would be a pointless waste of IC but my god i have such a urge. I think im becoming a addict :S lol

How are we all this morning?


----------



## dmn1156

West your too lovely lol and yeah it is a cough medicine but just a simple one im still not feeling a 100% but getting there slowly at least even if they move o day then your still covered and had a good shot this cycle 

Kelly i remember cabbage dolls think of it as more of an incentive to keep going glad your doing ok 

Sarah glad your doing ok


----------



## SDBL23

Kelly: I've been buying stuff for about three years, lol. Just little things I find on sale that would be good to have, and keeping it in a box, well three almost four boxes now, kind of like a hope chest... lol

Sarah, if you have to pee on a stick just go out side find the nearest tree, grab a quick twig and pee away (in the bathroom of course). May save your cheapies?


----------



## MrsH1980

Hello!

Im new and this is my first 2ww for baby no. 1 - I am 8DPO and trying to ignore the fact that I desperately want to be pregnant in the hope that it might take me by surprise :dohh:

Having a few possible symptoms but trying (TRYING) not to get carried away (you'd think it was the first time in my life I've had a headache, wind or dry skin LOL)

Baby dust to all, bring on the BFPs x


----------



## Sarahcake

SDBL23 said:


> Kelly: I've been buying stuff for about three years, lol. Just little things I find on sale that would be good to have, and keeping it in a box, well three almost four boxes now, kind of like a hope chest... lol
> 
> Sarah, if you have to pee on a stick just go out side find the nearest tree, grab a quick twig and pee away (in the bathroom of course). May save your cheapies?

My best friends here and although shes rather eccentric herself, i think she may look at me funny :D 
Hehe!


----------



## westbrja

Ugh I don't want to go to work if its gonna be a day like yesterday. How's everyone this morning? 
Well just as I thought, FF moved my O day. Even though it moved me back a day in my 2ww, it also increased my BD score from good to high. So I'm not complaining.
I've been buying little things too. Remember I bought the bassinette and I got a peapod halloween costume for $1.
Sdbl - How ya feeling sweetie? Nice to hear from you :)
Have a nice day girls, tgif!!


----------



## dmn1156

god i have not bought anything lol not even a little vest goes to show how ill prepared i was for my BFP lol my friend who is 3 weeks ahead of me had a scan yesterday and i swore she was having a girl cos her bump was quite high and all round but she sent me a message to say it was another boy giving her 2 and no girl and was giving up as 2 was enough she has a bought some stuff and has her pushchair lined up and everything lol


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG I have the sweetest DH I hinted pretty strongly about the drive they have going on here where your bring in two cans of food and $10 and get a dozen roses well low and behold he listened and had them delivered to me at work :happydance::happydance:

I just love flowers!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww how lovely :D
I practically passed out with shock the last (and only) time he bought flowers home for me! Spontinaity isnt his strong point bless him! haha


----------



## Csunshine013

Sarahcake said:


> Aww how lovely :D
> I practically passed out with shock the last (and only) time he bought flowers home for me! Spontinaity isnt his strong point bless him! haha

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've been telling him for a week how nice flowers would be and that the flower shops in town here were running a special of two cans of food and $10 for a dozen roses. LOL Then this am I called and reminded him that his wife would be oh so pleased if he brought her flowers because it's such a great deal. LMAO and he did :dohh: :thumbup: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

hehe! Prompted niceties, i like it! :D
My OH however, wouldnt get the hint if i stood in front of him with a giant neon sign saying please buy me flowers haha!

Hes not unthoughtful though bless him, he just doesnt think...simple soul is Andrew!


----------



## Csunshine013

My DH is not a very thoughtful at all. He didn't even tell me happy birthday until we had been on the road for at least 45 min this year. We were headed to my mothers funeral so it wasn't on our mind that it was my birthday :dohh: so roses today are a great improvement!


----------



## westbrja

I didn't even get a Happy Sweetest Day cuz he said that was a holiday for the man since we had Valentines Day. Never gotten :flower: out of him either. Oh well, we can't have it all right? Lmao


----------



## dmn1156

The last flowers i got were from oh boss when i had DS and i said well that says it all your boss buys me flowers and you would get lost on your way to a flower shop and i still never got any lol well there is always christmas lol


----------



## Mrs_N

bless, I love flowers too, usually have to buy them for myself mind!

Well I'm spotting so onto cycle 9 it is, yet another without ovulating :cry:


----------



## westbrja

Mrs_N said:


> bless, I love flowers too, usually have to buy them for myself mind!
> 
> Well I'm spotting so onto cycle 9 it is, yet another without ovulating :cry:

Oh I'm so sorry sweetie!! :hugs: Kick the :witch: ass out so you can get onto the next one.


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry your spotting Mrs N hope if af is on its way the witch leaves you quickly


----------



## SDBL23

West: feeling fine, thanks for asking. Whats happy sweetest day?

Sunshine: that was nice of him to bring you flowers, and even better that he got the hint!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

This is my first "official" 2ww! :blush: so i was wondering if anyone wanted to go thur it with me?! im 4DPO CD35 my cycle is 45 days long Af due nov.30th it all on my ticker! i'm TTC with PCOS and no meds! need all the prayers and Babydust i can get!:happydance: Thanks!


----------



## westbrja

Welcome Eskimobaby and good luck!
SDBL - Sweetest Day is like a Valentines Day. Its a day for sweeties. It occurs on a Saturday around the 3rd week of October. DB says its for the men but us women would beg to differ.
Ugh, I have to go to school at 8am on a Sat. Its a makeup lab so I have to be there to get my points. We're dissecting a sheeps brain...interesting huh? Well gals tmw is 8dpo for me, still no testing tho. It gets harder every morning around this time. I wake up and run to the loo so I won't poas lmao! Goodnite girls and hugs.


----------



## gumb69

welcome eskimobaby

West- uck!! sheeps brains. you'd want a strong stomach for that. 
when you going to test x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! 10dpo for me. another 6 days till witch shows, I wish she would hurry up.

We're going to see Dane Cook tonight!!!!!!! YAY!!! He's a comedian so funny and an actor.

As for flowers DH brought me some after I had surgery the second time ( I told him he'd pay for it if he didn't) Then for our first day in our first home and also our 5th anniversary which were on the same say I got roses then once when I was mad at him he bought them to say sorry! Then our 1st wedding anniversary I got an orchid plant! So he is better then he use to be. Used to say flowers were a waste of time.


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> welcome eskimobaby
> 
> West- uck!! sheeps brains. you'd want a strong stomach for that.
> when you going to test x

Yeah it wasn't bad. Thank God I don't have a weak stomach lol.
DB wants me to wait til my FF test date, which is Thursday (Thanksgiving). I don't kno if I can hold out tho. If I do test I'm not gonna tell my OH. I hate to be dishonest but its sooooo hard to wait.


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome eskimobabys, good luck! :dust:
west sheeps brain, I bet that was really interesting! I used to enjoy the educational part of dissection but I'm not a surgeon at heart so I let others do the actual cutting most of the time!
Kelly hope you enjoy the show!

yup, it was af, so cd1 for me. upping my dose of soy this cycle and praying for a miracle!
Had a rubbish day today, everything seems to have gone wrong. I hate days like this. I'm off to bed because I am fed up of today! New start tomorrow!


----------



## westbrja

Huge hugs to you, Mrs N! I'm sending lots of PMA your way and keeping my fingers crossed too.
Got a question for ya about Soy. I was thinking about trying it next cycle, but I have heard if it aint broke don't fix it. My cycles are fairly regular and I've O'd between CD18 and 20. Do you think I could benefit from it? What dose did you start with?


----------



## Mrs_N

well from all I've read about soy it acts in a similar way to Clomid - so it stimulated the ovaries and helps with ovulation. If you are already ovulating regularly then I would probably not tamper with things too much, because I have also read instances where people took it, who already ovulated, and it actually prevented them from ovulating! However, Clmid is soemtimes prescribed to strengthen ov and make it earlier, so it could have those effects for you - I took 100mg daily cd2-7 - you should take about double the dose of Clomid, most people seem to start with 80-120mg daily for 5 days depending on what strength the tablets are, mine happened to be 100mg. Also it should be soy isoflavones, and you are looking at the srength of the isoflavones. Hope that helps! :)


----------



## manchester1

hi im 3 dpo and i have pcos ttc naturally. no idea how long my cycles are!so irregular. last period was like 3 months ago and i lost abt of weight last couple of weeks and voila ovulated this week so bd's like crazy.

getting a bit stressed nearly cried before coz OH didnt want a take away!


----------



## westbrja

Welcome manchester, babydust to you!
Mrs N - That sure did helpam in just so confused on whether or not I want to try it.


----------



## manchester1

my cm is really weird atm. it was the normal clear white stretchy stuff for 4 days then yesterday it was like yellowy creamy and now its back to clear white! weird...


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies!
How are we all today?

I feel incredibly lazy! Only just got up, but in my defence we went to my oh's nans 80th birthday party last night and she lives 2 hours away and it didnt finish until gone 12!!

I am feeling incredibly emotional for some obscure reason, i keep wanting to burst into tears for no reason! How wierd! I dont really...do...emotion tbh! 4 dpo now though!

What are we all doing on this lovely sunday?


----------



## dmn1156

hi and welcome to all the new comers

Sarah i think when in the 2ww it does make you emptional but hope you get your BFP soon

i am being quite lazy i did not get up till 11.30 was so tired and still feel tired so im just pottering around a bit today 

how is everyone doing today 

Mrs N hope you have a better today sorry witch got you 

West how you doig hope this is your month keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Sarahcake

yeah your probably right, just not like me to be teary :S Feeling a tad under the weather too though so that may have something to do with it.

You have a excuse for being up late missy  you have 9 months worth of i cant do this im to tired, or i dont wanna get up early im tired excused! Utilise them


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

How is everyone? 

I'm doing ok. A little worried at the moment not feeling very pregnant at all, but probably just being paranoid.


----------



## westbrja

Morning All,

How's everyone? I'm great! Me, DB, and the kids went to our friends for a bonfire last nite. We had a good time. We roasted s'mores and hot dogs. Then this morning DB woke me up to some fun BD'ing (TMI) lol.
Meldmac - So nice to hear from you. Keep your head up. I'm sure everything is fine, hugs!
Dmn - I'm doing pretty good. Just waiting to test, maybe I'll test tmw.


----------



## manchester1

i swear im gettin twinges/cramps in my ovaries......hmm....im only 5dpo MAX! i.e positive opk on tuesday!x

sometimes i think i imagine it though and any slight pain anywhere i think is in my ovaries!


----------



## gumb69

happy sunday ladies
just chilling out with my Dh. we have the fire on, it's soo cold outside and raining
i'm still in my pj's. i have been up since 9am as well!!! i best jump in the shower and get changed in case anyone calls around to us.
meldmac- are you getting an early scanxxx i'm sure everything is fine.xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

I got a ton of work today for school so am popping in now, won't be back on till tomorrow. 

Went to see Dane Cook last night and he was amazing, so funny, I will totally go back and see him again!

11dpo for me, can call clinic on thursday or friday! Super excited for that! Boobs are sore but thats usual. I just hate it cause DH constantly mauls me and it hurts. He's at work now though so am going to get some work done. Ugh. Got 2 presentations at the end of the week. 

Meldmac hang in there I am sure all is right, when is your early scan?


----------



## Mrs_N

wow all these lazy sundays, good work girls :happydance:
meldmac :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine for you, it's totally normal to feel worried :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies.

I don't have a date set yet for the scan he just said it would be around 12-14 weeks. Soooooooooo long it feels like!!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I got a ton of work today for school so am popping in now, won't be back on till tomorrow.
> 
> Went to see Dane Cook last night and he was amazing, so funny, I will totally go back and see him again!
> 
> 11dpo for me, can call clinic on thursday or friday! Super excited for that! Boobs are sore but thats usual. I just hate it cause DH constantly mauls me and it hurts. He's at work now though so am going to get some work done. Ugh. Got 2 presentations at the end of the week.
> 
> Meldmac hang in there I am sure all is right, when is your early scan?


Yeah I'm off this week for Thanksgiving. Once I go back I have a big research paper due Dec. 2nd then a presentation and I'll be done til mid Jan. I'm so looking forward to a break.


----------



## Kelly9

Me to, got class till dec 8th only one exam in the exam period then off till jan 11. I sooooo soooooo soooooooooooo can't wait. Man if I didn't have class tomorrow I would be opening up a bottle of wine right now... should go out and get some more rootbeer instead... oh crap got to articles to read.


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies :D How are we?
I am soooooooooooooooooooooo tired :( feel like i could sleep the whole week away but ive got a friend coming up so cant do that :(


----------



## dmn1156

hi ladies how you all doing today


----------



## Sarahcake

dmn1156 said:
 

> hi ladies how you all doing today

Hey :)
Todays been a crap day, had a friend come uip and had to leave her alone for about 3 hours because i got a spectacularly big migraine that made me incredibly sleepy :(

Am ok now though!

Have you had a good day?


----------



## gumb69

sarah- hope your migrane went away.

afm- just waiting for ovulation. i bought a cbfm and thought i could use it straight away mid cycle. but NO!!!you can only use it from your first day of your period, that means i have to use it next cycle. i could have waited until two weeks to have bought it, it cost &#8364;120!!! hopefully it will work. 
so :sex: plan is 7 (today),9,11,13,15,17,18,what you think? or maybe every day from 13,14,15,16,17,18
Dh has no problems with SA. So good to go every day! advice ladies please x


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Gumb you crack me up, our Dh's are going to be so worn out at the end of this week! LMAO We are pretty much on the same cycle day! :happydance:

Welcome eskimobabys and manchester! Hope your tww doesn't drive you insane like it does the rest of us!

dmn so glad you feeling better

west I don't think I could do the goat thing. :nope:

Mrs N so sorry that bag got you, but what's nice is that your cycles are getting shorter!

Kelly only a couple more days until you call the clinic! :happydance:

afm just started dtd last night and lovin and enjoying every possible minute. Had a lovely girls weekend and now back to the grind and work. Short week this week only 4days so it wont be so bad.

hope your all having a great day!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all gumb if i was you i would start every other day from now cover all bases lol

Sarah sorry you got a migraine hope you feel better

Csunshine glad your getting started already hope everything comes together for soon 

asf feeling a bit better every day the cough is still lingering but not as bad as it has been


----------



## Kelly9

DMN what does ASF mean? I can't for the life of me figure it out.

I am tired to, just got in from class got some work to do tonight after dinner. Boobies are still sore and have heartburn! Why does heartburn have to be a PMS symptom! I seem to get it same time every month. Arg. 

lalala anyway what 12dpo for me now? I think. I don't bother with a ticker anymore cause it's a pain and there's no point for me to anyway.


----------



## dmn1156

sorry was falling asleep it was meant to be afm or i started to write as for me and never finished not been getting much sleep lol


----------



## westbrja

Hey There Girls!
How's everyone?
Dmn - Pls make sure you're gettin your rest.
Sarahcake - I struggle with migraines too so I know how you feel. Feel better soon.
Kelly - Hey O buddy! That clinic call is coming up, yay! Gumb and Csunshine - Just tie your DH's to the bed for the next week and have your way with them lmao. Fx'd for a speedy O.
AFM - 10 or 11dpo (FF keeps changing my O day every other day). Haven't tested yet cuz I'm still trying to hold out for DB's Thanksgiving wish. AF is due tmw or wed. Not feeling very AF'ish tho. No symptoms to suggest a BFP or AF. Now I'll probably wake up to her just cuz I said that. Couldn't temp today as I worked nite shift last nite so my sleep was all screwed up. To test or not to test, that is the question lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning everyone!
Migraine eventually went yesterday thankyou :)
Did mean i ended up staying up until 2am this morning because i slept duiring the day yesterday :(

Hope we all are well this morning.


----------



## gumb69

well the :sex: didn't happen yesterday.still brown bleeding and it's supposed to have gone by now with all the meds, i'll have to ring the clinic :blush:

but i'm ready to rock and roll today woo hoo x

west - :test::test: sorry i couldn't hold it in. fx for you pet xx

dmn- glad the cold has nearly buggered off, you have had a rough time.
sunshine- you make me laugh x:hugs:
sarah- you will be exhaustimated today seeing as you were up till 2 am.
kelly- you never know you could still be in with a chance. when are you ringing the clinic xx
sorry if i've missed anyone else x


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all hope your all well 

West id test today or tomorrow your temps look good fxd for you im trying to get plenty of sleep but last night i just could not get comfortable and woke up with my back aching on a couple of occasions lol so feel quite tired at the mo

Hope gumb and sunshine are getting well geared up for o good luck this cycle 

kelly hope your doing ok 

Sarah glad your migraine went


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you gumb im just glad it is on its way out out i seem to have caught everything going over the last few months lol 

glad your ready to get rolling today lol fxd this cycle


----------



## westbrja

I tested and got a BFN! Maybe still too early. Are my temps triphasic?


----------



## Melsue129

HI West... I like the looks of your chart!!! :dust: :dust:

Hello to everyone else... I tend to keep an eye on you all - Um I mean stalk!! Sorry, LOL... Big Hugs!!


----------



## dmn1156

west i never understand the triphasic thing with charts but it looks good still so maybe a little too early still i got a BFN on an ic not even an evap line and that was at 13dpo il keep fxd for you


----------



## Sarahcake

well ladies, today ive had what looks suspiciously like a bfp!
Ive got a thread about it one here. Fingers crossed eh! Test tommorrow!!

Is white cm a sign?


----------



## dmn1156

it can be a sign you can always post a pic and we can see if we see what you see lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies of the 2ww! :hugs: I know how long this all can take! 

Sarah OMG post a pic so we can judge! :thumbup: so excited for you!

West your only 11dpo so yes it could still be to early I would wait a day and retest!

Kelly I only ever get heartburn when I'm pregnant so it can be a sign of af too I guess :shrug:

Melsue looking great already 12wks seems like it's flying by

dmn glad your feeling better, my cough is still lingering.

Gumb LMAO tell you man "It's on like Donkey Kong" tonight and he will laugh his [email protected]@ off. 

afm DH decided that he needs to do his part and innitiate :sex: so he wakes me up an hour prior to me having to be awake just to dtd :dohh: couldn't be that I have promised him other things once I get pg and stay that way. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> west i never understand the triphasic thing with charts but it looks good still so maybe a little too early still i got a BFN on an ic not even an evap line and that was at 13dpo il keep fxd for you

That's about how mine looked today. Stark white :growlmad:
I've had a headache all morning and now I'm getting a twinge in my tummy. Feels like pre-cramps :cry: Guess I'll wait and see.

Melsue - How ya been? Nice to hear from you :hi:. How's your bump?

Sarahcake - Sorry but I have white cm every month after O. Hope that pending BFP turns out well for you. Post a pic cuz we luv pics lol. Fx'd for ya.

Hi Csunshine :hi:


----------



## gumb69

sarah - POST A PIC


----------



## Sarahcake

Here it is... what do we think, i will admit it looks a bit colourless but i can assure you it was pink.
Im only 6dpo so im sure its a error. gonna do one each morning

edit: it also looked more line like too before i took a pic!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0214.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## westbrja

You're still really early so keep testing :thumbup:. Can't wait to see the bfp.


----------



## dmn1156

Those tests change so much lol my ic my green ones were ovulation and blue ones were pregnancy lol id wait if you can a few days and retest 6 days is early but it looks like there is something there good luck


----------



## Sarahcake

yeah im gonna keep testing :) i Just felt...funny this morning and felt like i needed too.
Ive never had a mark at all on a IC, not even evaps let alone this. 
But still, im only 6dpo which i know is insanely early still.
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## westbrja

It kinda looked funny too. I've never seen those red-ish smears on one (even an ic). Try a new one in a few days, if you can wait :haha:


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> Those tests change so much lol my ic my green ones were ovulation and blue ones were pregnancy lol id wait if you can a few days and retest 6 days is early but it looks like there is something there good luck

Mine too lol


----------



## Sarahcake

must....resist.....urge....to ....test!!!!!!

Lol i should be able to hold on for a few days if its for the greater good lol!


----------



## dmn1156

im sure they change them around just to confuse us more lol 

West im keeping everything crossed that the :witch: stays away so no :af: for west 

csunshine glad your getting plenty of :sex: hope that you get a nice stiky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Sarah step away from the tests they are not good for you lol


----------



## Sarahcake

dmn1156 said:


> Sarah step away from the tests they are not good for you lol

I know, im ashamed of myself for being such a poas whore! :nope:
Is there like a rehab facility around?! lol


----------



## Melsue129

West - Im good... baby is good, went to our 12 week scan on Friday, very cute pics. Bump is a lil lump!! LOL.. Cant button my jeans so using belly bands and elastics in my button hole... We are going to tell the rest of the family on Thanksgiving.... super excited.....
Good Luck this month, your chart looks great!!!! :dust:


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> West - Im good... baby is good, went to our 12 week scan on Friday, very cute pics. Bump is a lil lump!! LOL.. Cant button my jeans so using belly bands and elastics in my button hole... We are going to tell the rest of the family on Thanksgiving.... super excited.....
> Good Luck this month, your chart looks great!!!! :dust:

:rofl::rofl: Oh I miss being preggo. That will be a great Thanksgiving dinner announcement. DB wasnt me to wait to test until Thanksgiving. He doesn't know I tested this morning :blush:. Oh I'm so naughty but I couldn't help it :blush:. He doesn't understand :nope:


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> West - Im good... baby is good, went to our 12 week scan on Friday, very cute pics. Bump is a lil lump!! LOL.. Cant button my jeans so using belly bands and elastics in my button hole... We are going to tell the rest of the family on Thanksgiving.... super excited.....
> Good Luck this month, your chart looks great!!!! :dust:

:rofl::rofl: Oh I miss being preggo. That will be a great Thanksgiving dinner announcement. DB wanted me to wait to test until Thanksgiving. He doesn't know I tested this morning :blush:. Oh I'm so naughty but I couldn't help it :blush:. He doesn't understand :nope:

Gonna try Soy this next cycle if no BFP with this one.


----------



## gumb69

west - you poas addict xx was it a BFN. it could still be too early xxx

melsue - i bet you can't wait to tell all your family. when is thanksgiving? sorry i don't know. x


----------



## gumb69

sarah - there is something on your test. i can see a pink smudge. 
did you go over the max line with the urine. sometimes if you do it can make the test go funny. i'm not saying you are not pg, i really hope you are pregnant. 6dpo. try and not test until 10dpo if possible. difficult i know!! we are all routing for you though. x the 2ww is a killer.


----------



## dmn1156

Sarah we are all poas addicts we have all done it lol 

i can still get into some of my trousers lol


----------



## Serene123

Not been in here for a while :lol:

Hello ladies :wave: Good luck to you all.

I'm at 4DPO, maybe 5DPO but only from estimates. No symptoms as of yet :)


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all,

Sarah mine OPK's were green and my PG tests were blue, you sure you didn't grab the wrong one? 6dpo is super early. But heaps of luck to you.

Gumb I'll be calling thursday or friday. I have a 14 to 15 day LP. My chart look fantastic but I know witch is coming, my charts have been fantastic before and triphasic and I still got witch, the last couple of months they have been so high when AF showed. Boobs are still super sore but not as sore as yesterday I think.

I am off to the hospital now. First evening shift, I got to sleep in today which is good cause I have a huge presentation due thursday and have a ton of work left to do.


----------



## dmn1156

good luck with the evening shift kelly hope it goes well


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sarah mine OPK's were green and my PG tests were blue, you sure you didn't grab the wrong one? 6dpo is super early. But heaps of luck to you.
> 
> Gumb I'll be calling thursday or friday. I have a 14 to 15 day LP. My chart look fantastic but I know witch is coming, my charts have been fantastic before and triphasic and I still got witch, the last couple of months they have been so high when AF showed. Boobs are still super sore but not as sore as yesterday I think.
> 
> I am off to the hospital now. First evening shift, I got to sleep in today which is good cause I have a huge presentation due thursday and have a ton of work left to do.

Oh know, I need one more temp before mine chart is triphasic. I worked a night shift night before last for the first time in 2 years. I managed to get through it without falling asleep. I'm trying to hold back from going to the lab to have my blood drawn lol.
Good luck toriaaaa!


----------



## gumb69

welcome toriaa. hope you start to get some symptoms


----------



## gumb69

west - hope the temps stay up and you are triphasic xx have you been triphasic before x


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> west - hope the temps stay up and you are triphasic xx have you been triphasic before x

Nope first time :happydance:. My temps are usually declining by this time.


----------



## dmn1156

welcome toria

west whoohoo hope they stay up for you


----------



## berkeley130

Hi Ladies!

I want to join this fab thread :flower:. I'm 5 DPO today, trying for the first! Waiting drives me nuts](*,). Symptoms so far are:
-Bloating
-Twinges, light cramps since 2 DPO
-Chills, then hot
-Runny nose
-Tired 
Good luck to all of you, let's hope for many BFP's!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

DMN shift was good till I got home to do an online exam and started it but then closed window by mistake and now can't get back on! Ugh, had to send an urgent email to course director in hopes she can give me access one more time.

Boobies still super way sore!!!!!! Ahhhhhh. I hate it! Temps still up for me to but this has happened the last couple of months. Temp should drop tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, thanks for your responses on my preggo test yesterday, they are defo preg tests, though i did wonder myself why they were also green but the opk's i have have writing on the green bit where as the preg tests dont.
I did another one today...yes im naughty and had a very faint line there but nothing a camera would accurately pick up. 
Im gonna leave it now till saturday at least. That will make me 10 dpo. 
I was just like wtf when i seen yesterdays result at 6dpo lol!!

Symptoms so far are..

Bloated tummy
Light Crampy type pains
White creamy cm
My boobs, my god they are sore :S Had to take my nipple piercing out coz it hurts.
Feeling very teary
Headachy
And sleepy...very very sleepy..zzzzzz



Hello and welcome to all newcommers too :D Im new myself and the ladies here a fab.

Hope were all having a lovely day :)


----------



## dmn1156

morning all hope your all well

Sarah hope you get your bfp

kelly glad shift went well but oops on the exam did you het access again. good symptoms you getting but like you say your temps have played tricks before but il keep everything crossed anyway 

west how you doing today

gumb & csunshine hope your all prepared for the big O

well my day started really badly and is not looking to get any better i overslept and my boys were late for school arghhh then i came home and was hungry so put toast in the toaster and it burnt no idea how now just realised i left my sons stuff he needs for school behind at home. Other than all that im ok my cough is still here but hopefully it will get the message i want it to sod off


----------



## westbrja

Temps still high. Bfn on a IC!
Boo


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly hope you got your exam taken and with great results!

dmn sorry your having such a rough start to your day. It will get better. :hugs:

Sarah good luck with not POAS until Saturday. LMAO

Welcome back Torriatrash hope this is just a visit iykwim. LOL

Welcome Berkely hope your stay here is short and sweet!

West hope your temp stays up! fxd for you!

afm well the scroggin has commenced! DH has officially been told to be ready to dtd when he gets home for at least the next 4 days. LOL He said he was tired last night but I just told him well it's ok for you to wake me up an hour before I have to get up but you can't just stay up a little past your bedtime?????? LOL :dohh:

Nothing new here will check back later.


----------



## dmn1156

who said my day would get better afraid not My OH decided to get in pizza which i cant eat as it makes me ill so they all sat there feeding there face with pizza whilst all i got is 6 chicken dippers some men are just thoughtless


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb you were so right. So how does everyone like my new ticker? 

We're a miracle case in the flesh. 16 cycles and finally got my very first :bfp: ever! Skaking and smiling and glowing! 

My symptoms were: Sore sore boobies, craving peanut butter and a bit nauseous.


----------



## Csunshine013

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


So very happy for you Kelly!

Congratulations!

Can't wait for our visit next summer or fall!


----------



## Kelly9

I am so in shock!


----------



## dmn1156

OMG Kelly so happy for you that is all the test triplets with there BFP now :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: huge congratulations hun you really deserve it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Congratulations! Thats fantastic news!


----------



## westbrja

Ok DB now knows I'm an official bump-aholic. I just yelled "OMG she's pregnant" soooo loud. I have tears in my eyes Kelly. You really deserve this. Just think we were just counting down til the Period Hotline call. Oh I don't kno what to say, I'm almost as happy for you as I would be for myself lol. Have you told DH? What was his reaction?


----------



## Kelly9

West your reaction is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!
Ok so after I freaked out checked the line like 10 times cause it was an IC I called my MIL she wasn't home so left a very teary criptic msg then called my mom told her and cried and she cried cause she was like you did it naturally? and I was like "well I wasn't sneaking around getting fertility treatments so yes naturally" then we hung up and DH was still in bed sleeping so I went in turned on the light and said matter of factly Chris you need to get up now! he looked at me all funny and i said cause I am pregnant. Then his reaction was confused like he did a double take then I jumped on him and he hugged me. 

I am still in a daze. Had some cramping which hopefully is normal also had the runs earlier but I think that was from lunch. Oh crap got to take folic acid asap... I"ve been so lazy with that while waiting for treatment... ok done. SO I am tooting like crazy now and my boobs hurt so much! Worse then ever before. DH even said after I told him that he thought I might be cause I was complaining about my boobs hurting so much.

Ok now i have to somehow focus on a presentation I am giving tomorrow and finish it!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly the cramping is completetly normal i had it until at least 8 weeks and then it started again yesterday but i think maybe i overdid it lol hope you get your presentation done again congrats im really happy for you x


----------



## westbrja

Well AF due today and my temp is still up. DB woke up in a really shitty mood and I don't even wanna test today. He's not gonna ruin my Thanksgiving tho. He can go eat at the homeless shelter cuz his mom will be here at our house lmao! As soon as I kno something I will post.


----------



## dmn1156

good luck west hope you get a BFP id use a better test i did not get a pos on ic till at least 20dpo lol they were always totally clear lol


----------



## westbrja

BFN with a FRER today (13dpo). Temps still high and still no sign of AF. Now what???


----------



## dmn1156

can you get bloods done any sign af is on the way


----------



## Kelly9

Wait another day test again if nothing and no AF then try and get bloods done. 

I was lucky I got a postivie IC at 14dpo. It was a decent line. I did my digi today and it said pregnant 2-3. I will POA frer line test tomorrow to see how dark the lines are. haha now I am a POAS aholic!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

KELLY OMG!!! i wasn't online yesterday
IT'S JUST THE MOST FANTASTIC NEWS. CONGRATULATIONS. I have a lump in my throat for you xxxxx x


----------



## dmn1156

kelly love your avatar pic has it all sank in yet lol


----------



## gumb69

west - test again tomorrow xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Look like im out for this month ladies :(
Af came today, 10 days early...pretty worried actually as its all clotty (tmi sorry :( ) I feel like crap, bad stomach and feel sick and so so tired :( 
Gonna go docs i think because somethings just not right :(


----------



## dmn1156

Sarah so sorry get an appointment asap hope it is all ok for you


----------



## westbrja

Well I'm finally getting a chance to sit down and relax berfore having to get the kids ready for bed. We had Thanksgiving dinner at our house today. It was really good but I ate way too much. Nothing else new. I will test in the am again. I have to work tmw so maybe I can go down to the lab and have bloods drawn. (TMI) I can't decide if I'm having minor cramps or I have to have a bm. After all that food my stomach is kinda funny. Guess we'll just wait and see. Thanks guys!
Sorry AF showed Sarahcake.


----------



## dmn1156

are you ever normally late west


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I haven't been late since charting. My cycles are kinda sporadic some months. 
32 days (March), 30, 37, 33, 30, 29, 30. But I'm confused cuz I thought that your O date can change but not your LP. So my longer cycles just means I O'd later in the month right? Look at my FF charts.


----------



## westbrja

(TMI Alert!) I've had about 6 loose stools in the past 2 hrs. The cramps are gone so I guess they were related to that.


----------



## dmn1156

dont know i had an icky tum the day before i got my BFP i feltabsolutely awful lol well your chart looks good hopefully you will find out soon fxd for you


----------



## westbrja

Thanks Dmn! Is Answer Early brand just as good as FRER? I have both plus the ic's.


----------



## Kelly9

West I had loose stools yesterday all day (day I got my bfp) I so hope you are preggers. My lp changed from 14 to 15 days for some reason.

Gumb! :rofl: I was so shocked. I figured you'd like my news. 

DMN: I don't think it has sunk in but that digi sure helped. Going to POA frer tomorrow to see how dark the lines are, I can't help it I have never had a :bfp: before.

AFM: Well no spotting today like normal which is good one more impossible day to get through which is the day af would have showed. I think that will make it finally sink in although I am super hungry, have had heartburn on and off and almost threw up at the hospital today while watching a doctor take a patient Halo off. Still cramping a little to.


----------



## dmn1156

you could always pee on them all west lol 

Kelly the cramping can last anything upto a week but it is all a good sign will they monitor you more than usual im sure you are going to have a great nine months lol


----------



## westbrja

I did think about that lol. I'll be poas soon. My alarm goes off in 45mins. Gonna doze back off now.....


----------



## westbrja

My temp is still high today too!!


----------



## dmn1156

hopefully you will get a BFP on one of them lol fxd


----------



## dmn1156

west have you got up in the middle of the night to pee as when i did it i got BFN the next morning on ic


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies just checking in!!!

OMG KELLY THAT IS FAB NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

when you coming to join us in 1st tri????????????

good luck for those ready for testing got my fingers crossed!!!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

hey wannabe how you doing when is your next scan


----------



## westbrja

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'm soooooo excited girls!!!!! We're having a :baby:

:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:

I got a faint line on the Answer test today. It got darker after about 15 minutes!!


----------



## meldmac

Congrats West I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - We went from Cycle Buddies to now Bump Buddies lol


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - We went from Cycle Buddies to now Bump Buddies lol

What an exciting month!!!


----------



## dmn1156

West knew it be a BFP im so happy for you congratulations :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Csunshine013

:thumbup:

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Melsue129

OMG - what a great last couple of days you gals had..... Soooooooooo excited for you!!!

West I knew it I knew it!!!!!!! Congrats.... :happydance::happydance:

Kelly Congrats I know that you deserve this baby you and your DH have worked soooooo hard for it.. Im soooo excited for you.... :wohoo::wohoo:

Okay ladies, we have thread going in the pregnacny forums, join us when you are ready!!!!!! Sooo totally excited, I just cant get over it.... WOW!!


----------



## westbrja

Melsue129 said:


> OMG - what a great last couple of days you gals had..... Soooooooooo excited for you!!!
> 
> West I knew it I knew it!!!!!!! Congrats.... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Kelly Congrats I know that you deserve this baby you and your DH have worked soooooo hard for it.. Im soooo excited for you.... :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Okay ladies, we have thread going in the pregnacny forums, join us when you are ready!!!!!! Sooo totally excited, I just cant get over it.... WOW!!

Hey Melsue what's the thread called? So many of the 2ww ladies have gotten their :bfp: and I know it won't be long before the other gals will soon have theirs. :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Here it is.......
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...896-so-guess-my-first-nine-month-wait-80.html


----------



## westbrja

Where do I get those cute little tickers?


----------



## dmn1156

just click on one of our tickers and it will take you to the website for you to create your own


----------



## westbrja

I wish my dumbass camera was working so I could post a pic :growlmad:


----------



## dmn1156

ooh we would of loved that we like seeing BFP pics


----------



## westbrja

I'll try to borrow my mom's and see if that works.


----------



## dmn1156

so did you get blood drawn as well or did you stick to the test lol


----------



## westbrja

I used a Answer this morning. I got a negative yesterday with the FRER. I'll probably try it again this evening. I have a ton of tests left so I can be a poas-aholic lol. I tried to get my bloods drawn today but I have to wait for second shift to have it done. I guess the day shifters aren't as lenient.


----------



## dmn1156

always the way when you want something lol


----------



## Sarahcake

wow congratulations west! Thats fantastic news!
2 in the same week on here thats fabulous!!!


----------



## gumb69

WEST - CONGRATULATIONS XXX
post a pic, i love pics, xx delighted. hopefully we will all be joining you soon in melsue's new forum.
congrats,xxxx


----------



## dmn1156

i hpe so the forum is far to quiet sometimes it needs you all to come join us


----------



## dmn1156

how are things going for you sarah


----------



## westbrja

I'm going to get bloods drawn now so I'll post the results shortly.


----------



## gumb69

great i can't wait to hear your lovely hcg results, oh and post a pic when you get your mum's camera. xx


----------



## westbrja

I sure will and I just realized I'm due on DB's birthday Aug. 2nd :happydance::happydance:


----------



## westbrja

I sure will and I just realized I'm due on DB's birthday Aug. 2:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gumb69

great news xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so not waiting so patiently (tapps her foot)


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so not waiting so patiently (tapps her foot)

LMAO :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

come on west were waiting lol

im afraid i cheated tonight and ordered in chinese i think i may regret it in a while as i ate too much and feel really bloated and will probably get heartburn lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Seond shifts been there for a while make them work faster! LOL 

I love chinese food but we have so many left overs in our fridge I better eat those first. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

lol there was not much chance of left overs im afraid i pigged out a bit too much lol


----------



## westbrja

I'm gonna call her cuz I can't wait any longer. I'm gonna pee my pants!!! I don't want to move away from the phone :rofl::rofl:


----------



## westbrja

The nerve of that lab tech...she was on break and is just now spinning it. Now I have to wait another 10 minutes :growlmad:
Hey maybe I can pee real quick lol


----------



## dmn1156

better be quick lol how dare they take a break lol


----------



## westbrja

Hcg 19.7


----------



## dmn1156

good start west never had mine done congrats again


----------



## dmn1156

that would be why the hpts did not pick iy up as most are 20hcg lol


----------



## Kelly9

WEST OMG!!!! We have the same due date!!!!!! We have to be Bump buddies????? I didn't get HCP done but poa frer and got the darkest line ever like 5 times darker then control and the pregnant line appeared before the control!


----------



## meldmac

Awww I'm so happy for you ladies.

I don't have a bump buddy *pout*


----------



## Kelly9

You can be mine to I seem to be collecting them, I'll add you right now
and west I am adding you to eventhough you haven't gotten back to me
Ps west: How is your due date the same as mine? I o'd 2 days sooner? Not that I mind I am just confused.


----------



## meldmac

Awww thanks Kelly. I was having a rough day yesterday feeling a bit sorry for myself. Sorry about that!


----------



## dmn1156

Aww meldmac i dont have any bump buddies either lol hope your feeling better today 

Kelly & west cant believe you have the same due date lol great news for you both


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - All these due date calculators are different?? Some say Aug.2nd, 5th, 6th??? I calculated it from my lmp. Does that make a difference? I can't wait to add you as a bump buddy to my siggy. I don't know if I can do it from my phone tho. So funny we both O'd on CD19, have the same due date, and we're both students. How funny is that?
Meldmac - I'd love to be your bump buddy to. :)
AFM - My backache is gone today! I went to bed early last nite cuz it had been hurting for over 12 hours.
I had been thinking about how to tell DB that I was preggo and when the day came I forgot everything. I just ran out of the bathroom yeling "baby look". He said what you're pregnant? I told him to look at it cuz the FRER's have the key right on the test. He said I see a faint line (he doesn't know much about hpt's lol). I told him it doesn't matter as long as there's a line lmao.
How's my other ladies doing today?


----------



## dmn1156

West men can be so dim sometimes lol glad your backache is gone hey at least you got a headstart withe the basinette lol 

i feel absolutely exhausted today lol was going to do some ironing but i cant seem to muster the energy to bother lol


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I was just looking in the basement to see what we did have left from the other kids. I have a crib (that DS still sleeps in lol), the bassinette, a bouncy seat, high chair, and a car seat base. Really all we need is 2 carseats and new stoller. I gave all my clothes away from DS and DD so we'll need clothes too. Working at the hospital tho, I'm sure they will throw me a baby shower so I don't want to start buying too much. I'm looking for the after Christmas sales! I'm a true bargain shopper. I get it from my mom. 
She's been on DB to move along with the wedding ever since we told her yesterday. He says its our one and only wedding and doesn't wanna skimp. She says we should be married before the baby comes. I'm on the fence about it. Ugh!!


----------



## dmn1156

lmao at least he wants it to be a good day lol 

i have nothing at all really maybe a few bits of clothing and a steraliser and some bedding but that is about it i think so i need to get a lot i have bought nothing so far lol a bit behind to say the least im waiting for the next scan and il start buying in the sales i think like you i like a good bargain lol


----------



## dmn1156

oh meant to say my midwife went from the 1st day of my last period so whatever day that gave you would be right lol


----------



## westbrja

I can't believe you are already 18 weeks. Time flys! I can't wait to find out what you having. We already have one of each and DB has a son from a previous relationship. Of course we will love whatever we get.


----------



## dmn1156

i know dont know where time goes i think it is another boy i will find out on the 10th lol well as long as th lo co-operates lol


----------



## Kelly9

I have used my day of LMP but have gotten aug 2,4,5 so who knows. Will go by aug 2nd.
Feeling good today no nausea but haven't tried to eat yet. Not wracked by hunger pains either which is nice. I have a pink and blue baby blanket I bought before we started trying and a cabbage patch doll. We're not buying anything else till after 3 months.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi kelly ms may kick in a few from now but hopefully you may not it my hunger only just started to kick in lol i cant seem to win at the mo i feel sick if i get too hungry but then the smell of food makes me feel sick lol then i get heartburn


----------



## Kelly9

I have already experienced mild nausea. Gagged yesterday at bus stop then one at the grocery store, threw up a little in my mouth. Wasn't pleasant but so worth it. I am looking forward to it though as it will be reassuring.

West: By the way I just realized my EDD was off. I am actually due July 31! Which makes way more sense now cause i O'd 2 days sooner then you. FF charting messed it up and when I signed on to FF pregnancy it corrected it. So I am 5 weeks today which might explain the MS thats already starting. Of course the best thing to tell me how far along I am will be my scan. Have you booked yours yet?


----------



## gumb69

so much info in the last few days

west- it's up to you about your wedding. you already have 2 children, you could wait until after this one is born. you might be tired and the stress of planning a wedding whilst pregnant might not be a good combo. you will want a nice glass of champagne and to really enjoy yourself and if your carry a bump you might not like to look back at your photos. that's not to say that bumps aren't beautiful, because they are.
what i'm trying to say is, you are already committed to each other, why rush because a baby is coming. xxxxxx hope that makes sense. but whatever makes you happy xxx

kelly - the ms is a good sign. i still can't believe you are pregnant. honestly, you have filled me and my DH wth so much hope, as you were ICSI bound. waiting on our IVF appt, hopefully we will fall pg before then. xxxx

dmn- i agree 18 weeks is flying by, hope you are feeling ok and have abit of energy again x

afm- just waiting for ovulation, got some ewcm yesterday. poas the last three days and all negatives, so i'm holding my pee to poas this afternoon. so far:sex: cd,8,10,12,
so far so good. i reckon i'll get a positive today as the lines are getting darke.
reckon i might use pre seed as ive no ewcm i get very little of it, so reckon i might give nature a helping hand, well the drugs are gving nature a helping hand, a bit of pre seed can't help.
have any of you used it? x


----------



## gumb69

got a positve opk :happydance::happydance:
i'm off to go get me a :baby:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dmn1156

go get him Gumb hope this is your month


----------



## westbrja

Ooooh Gumb fx'd for you!


----------



## westbrja

I can't wait to call my doctor's office in the morning. Unfortunately with the Thanksgiving holiday I've had to wait for what seems like forever. How to you gals get so many scans? I will have a monthly appt and won't have an US until 20wks :( unless I still know someone in the US dept at work lol.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know we get 3 scans. one for dating at 7-8 weeks then one again at 11-13 weeks then another at 18 weeks where I can find out the gender if I want. After that I don't know what happens. 

Gumb I still can't believe it sometimes to. My boobs are really the only constant reminder cause they hurt so much and of course lack of AF. I am happy to have given someone hope. I hope you catch that eggy this month. Do you know what areas are making it hard for you and your man to conceive? 

Well I got one more project to do today then I am done until my only exam on dec 15, I am hoping that will make the time pass cause my scan is the day after!


----------



## westbrja

Well I'm going to ask the doc if he will schedule my c-section for Aug 2nd (DB's Birthday) He might not let me go that long though cuz he won't want me to go into labor. My water broke 3 wks early with DS. Either way we just pray for a healthy 9 months and safe delivery.
Kelly - I'm just waiting til 5 or 6 weeks when my boobs will start throbbing. That was my first symptom with DS and DD. Good luck on your exam. I've got a presentation, research paper, and 2 exams left. Class ends for me on Dec. 9th. 
DS's birthday is Dec. 7th so we plan on telling the rest of the family then.


----------



## Kelly9

ooo how exciting! Have you had c sections for all your kids?

My class are over on the 8th but I only have 5 days left of classes and i am not going to one due to having my prenatal appointment. Ugh I really have to work on this assignment.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah DD was an emergency due to her umbilical cord being in 2 knots. Then I tried having a vaginal with DS but ended up in the OR. The risks of rupture increases with every c-section. If I was to rupture I think there's a 90% chance that me and/or the baby could die. That's a chance I'm not willing to take. That's why the doc won't let me go too long.


----------



## gumb69

Kelly9 said:


> I
> Gumb I still can't believe it sometimes to. My boobs are really the only constant reminder cause they hurt so much and of course lack of AF. I am happy to have given someone hope. I hope you catch that eggy this month. Do you know what areas are making it hard for you and your man to conceive?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i'm the problem that's making it hard for us to have a baby. i've had an ovary and fallopian tube removed, then earlier this year, they found another cyst on my right remaining ovary and tube. so i had that cyst removed.my hormones are a big problem, i ovulate no problem, but my estrogen levels are far too low around ovulation, so i'm on hormonal support for that.i also get very little ewcm which makes it hard for the :spermy: so i'm on tablets for that, but its not really helping, so i might try pre seed tonight. I also have really low progesterone, so i inject 4 times after i ovulate. oh and high prolactin, which they are ignoring. had endo but was cut out. basically i'm bandjaxed. so last month for us, then getting another HSG. then fs said have to move clinics and try IVF of ICSI. DH's count was fine 53 million and 50% mobility. i reckon it could have been better, he abstained for 5 days, and then we found out, it should only have been 3 days, so i reckon the mobility is a bit higher than what was recorded.
> 
> god i've wrote loads sorry. so fingers crossed this is our month.


----------



## gumb69

west - i'm sure your doctor will def schedule you in for a c section. xx
it's so exciting for you and kelly. xx 
i know the two of you have to go 1st tri section, but promise you will keep coming back and checking in on the stragglers that are hanging in for the BFP's x


----------



## Kelly9

I will be here everyday like DMN or most days. I have ventured into 1st tri once or twice but honestly it scares me. I am afraid I'll get there and love it then have to leave so I likely won't go to the PG section much till I am in 2nd tri, so long as you guys don't mind having me. I have been in the ttc section for so long now I have a ton a great friends I don't want to leave!

I do hope after all you've been through that you get your BFP soon! How long have you been doing the treatments you've been doing?

I'm experiencing a bit of nausea at the moment....


----------



## dmn1156

Aww gumb im sure you will get there sooner than you think 

and im not sure any of us really leave here im here more than i am in 2nd tri rooms lol altho i was still in 1st tri till i realised that i should not be there lmao 

west we only get 2 scans here 1 at 12 weeks and 1 at 20 i only got an early one as i was spotting. If i have the same problem as last time then il have to have a later scan but im hoping all will be ok this time round 

Kelly hope all your classes go smoothly and you get all you need to do done


----------



## westbrja

Gumb - I don't for one second take forgranted that it only took us 3 cycles. I'm so sorry that you have to go thru all of that. But Kelly has beaten the odds and I know you will too. I promise to stay here in the 2ww with you gals :)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks DMN and here's to hoping for no problems for you!


----------



## gumb69

thanks you guys xx

kelly - we have been ttc for 20 months/20 cycles and i've been on treatments for 7 months so far!!

ladies, wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months

x you are all a great source of support xxx thanks xx


----------



## westbrja

Gumb - What do you think of my levels? It was 19.7 at 14dpo. I know it has to be increasing because I took another test yesterday and today and the line is darker.
Also I have moved over to Melsue's forum but I have established some friendships here so I feel more comfortable.


----------



## gumb69

west - your levels sound fine. it's great that your lines are darker.
your not worried are you, there is no need to be, all will be perfect xxx


----------



## westbrja

No Gumb I'm not worried. I don't get too wrapped up in those numbers. I know that a perfectly healthy pregnancy can have low levels. I did however have troubles with my BP with DS. I was on medication from abt 12 weeks on. I don't know what the chances are that I will have that same problem this time. I'm hoping not tho.


----------



## gumb69

hopefully your BP will fine xx hope you've the feet up and are chillaxing x


----------



## westbrja

OMG!!! I've never heard anyone else use chillaxing except me and my friends. Everyone looks at me like I'm dumb when I say that. Too funny!


----------



## dmn1156

west the nine month room consists of all the 2ww ladies lol so technically it is what i call a stop gap room lol as i still spend more time here lol


----------



## Kelly9

My levels I think are high, I didn't have an HCG test done but had a dark line on 14dpo with IC then today it was so super dark super fast. And my frer 16dpo test is much darker then another friend of mine who did one at 16dpo. SO I feel ok about it. WHere are these forums? I feel lost in the pregnancy section lol.


----------



## dmn1156

i dont do the levels things as when i read in the 1st tri everyone starts flapping about them and i just think it is more important to enjoy your pregnancy day by day


----------



## Kelly9

I agree, just seeing the lines getting darker was good enough for me. I knew they were going up and thats all I cared about. I wasn't even tested for my levels. Still got 2 hpts left will have to decide when to use em!


----------



## dmn1156

lol when i ran out of hpts lol i used the rest of my ovulation tests you should see the line you get on those the best positive on an opk i ever got lol


----------



## westbrja

I used a opk yesterday and it would have been considered negative. I never got a really dark line with the other two pregnancies either even further into them. So maybe I don't make a huge amt of hcg? Normally my doc doesn't test levels either. I just wondered what mine were.
Kelly - Sometimes if you have high levels it can signify a multiple pregnancy :)
Right now I'm mad at my OH cuz I made dinner and he kinda complained abt the way I made it. I was so angry I wanted to throw the steak at his head. If it weren't for DS sitting at the table I probably would have lol. My hormones must be out of whack already lol. This is gonna be a long 9 months...


----------



## Kelly9

Well I would welcome multiples but would prefer one. I think it is just one. 

Ok DMN questions for you, what were your cramps like when you had them? Also did you get the runs? I have had the runs twice now since getting my BFP. My cramps are pretty mild with the occasional one that makes me wonder but they go away fast.

As for peeing on an opk I will do that tomorrow I have a few left. I always got really positive opks so we will see.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, how are we all?

Sorry ive not been around, had a really horrible few days :(
AF is still lingering :(


----------



## dmn1156

lol 
Kelly the cramps just felt like af was on her way but sometimes they could be a bit sharper she just never shows i had the runs for a couple of days but that soon changed once the folic acid kicked in lol 


how is everyone doing today


----------



## dmn1156

Sarah sorry af is still with you hope she leaves soon


----------



## Kelly9

Hope she goes away sarah!

Well I have been taking my folic acid every day since BFP I do hope they go away cause they give me a whole different kind of cramp. I did pee on an opk today and yup very positive! Line appeared before the control line. I must admit it is still so much fun to watch them both pop up. I normally get super dark opks when they are positive but you were right nothing quite as dark as this! Still cramping a bit. Haven't been able to sleep but I have been going to bed around 10 or 11 and getting up at 4!


----------



## dmn1156

the cramping will stop mine did after a couple of weeks try eggs or something with fibre in it to help bind the bowels a bit i find the opks more fun when pg as like you say the test line appears just before the control line makes me laugh lol


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: sarah hope af goes soon!
west :wohoo: congrats! :happydance:
gumb good luck catching that egg :dust:

as for me, temps been oddly high so far this cycle, and my cbfm started on high - reckon maybe the soy is doing something?? fingers crossed!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies O found me Friday :dohh: didn't give me any warning at all! :growlmad: I usually get the ewcm but no not this time! I have been having some pinkish brownish when I check cp or cm and if I have a BM :shrug: could defo be from O or from me taking low dose aspirin which the Dr recommended after I asked.

Sarah hope the bag leaves soon!

Hope your all doing well and Kelly quit worrying! Just enjoy this gift!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes csunshine.... bahahahaha.

DMN I have been eating scrambled eggs cause my book recommended them for protein. Still cramping but half the time now it is cause I am farting! Ugh. Hahaha. At least they aren't smelly I must let 20 of them go in class I can't hold them in. Haven't had nausea in 2 days! Whoot! But only just nearing 6 weeks. 

Mrs N I sure hope your soy works! It is looking promising!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, how are we all?

Kelly, OMG! Congratulations!! Sorry I missed your announcement. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks chris! Yeah I got it last week completely shocked as we were told likely wouldn't happen naturally


----------



## westbrja

Hey everyone! How are you all? Mrs_N - Good luck with the soy.
Csunshine - Hope you caught that eggy.
Kelly - Just drop your book on the floor when you gotta fart.
Chris - How are you doing?
AFM - I called the doc today and Dec. 18th is our first appt. Its kinda the boring one. The 2nd appt is when we get to hear the hb. DS has strep throat so he's kinda fussy. Other than that not much to report here. Feeling good so far. Hoping I miss m/s for the 3rd time lol.


----------



## westbrja

BTW - Kelly I haven't forgot you in my siggy. You are still my bump buddy lol. I work tmw and know I'll be messing with it all day so I'll add you.
Dmn - How are you doing?


----------



## Chris77

Kelly, always seems to happen that way. The doctors told DH and I that conceiving naturally was very unlikely as well.

West, I'm doing okay...being really blah lately. How are you?


----------



## Kelly9

Glad you haven't forgotten me west! I have my boring apt on monday and the first fun one on the 16th. I already can't wait! You are lucky to have missed ms so many times. I haven't really had any in the last 2 days but I expect to get it.


----------



## Kelly9

Chris why did they say that? I think it is the same reason for me and my DH his count was like 14 million with 35% motility and 8-10% morphology.


----------



## Chris77

Kelly9 said:


> Chris why did they say that? I think it is the same reason for me and my DH his count was like 14 million with 35% motility and 8-10% morphology.

DH's viscosity is very high - 3.0. His count and motility are fine. The :spermy:'s just can't swim through his semen because it's so thick. They told us the only way was through IUI and IVF.

We did our 1st IUI 12 days ago. The semen was still very thick but through washing it was totally normal. His count was 188 million with 96% forward progression.


----------



## westbrja

Chris - This may seem like a silly question but with all the things they have out there for women and our cm like grapefruit juice or tussin, there's nothing for men? Would the tussin work to thin the male semen?


----------



## Chris77

Robitussin could work I suppose. It's just getting DH to take it everyday. :dohh: Peronally, it's easier to do IUI then convince DH to take medication every day. :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Glad you haven't forgotten me west! I have my boring apt on monday and the first fun one on the 16th. I already can't wait! You are lucky to have missed ms so many times. I haven't really had any in the last 2 days but I expect to get it.

Yeah it will probably come with a vengence this time lol. I seen your update in the other forum that your due date changed :( I liked having the same EDD lol. Oh well I'll probably be scheduled for a c-section the 2nd or 3rd week of July before I have a chance to go into labor. Maybe he'll do it July 8th which is my b-day.


----------



## dmn1156

hi all how we all doing 

well i actually managed to cook a roast dinner and eat it a first in a while lol


----------



## Kelly9

Oh chris thats awesome you must be nerve wracked to test this cycle! IUI will likely work for you! And those are amazing counts!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...... Big hugs!!

Kelly - here is the link to the other thread we post in the pregnancy section -Come join when you can....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...896-so-guess-my-first-nine-month-wait-82.html


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies well yes I'm back to the tww, ARGH!!!!! wishin it was a 9month wait!

Kelly so glad to hear that your not sick yet! Remember to keep crackers by your bed and munch on them before you even try to get up. Hard I know cause you bladder is really full but trust me it could be your life saver! LOL

Chris that's great news when do you get to test?????

west so sorry ds has strep that stinks!

dmn YEAH for eating!!! It makes life easier when you can!

afm not a whole lot going on. The 2ww sucks! So I am continuing to have that pinkish brownish stuff when I check my cm but it doesn't show any other time :shrug: I'm half tempted to use the suppositories but am going to sit this cycle out of those and do them next cycle if I don't get my bfp because then I would start them right away.


----------



## gumb69

happy 2 ww sunshine. xx
if you take the suppositories now will it not delay AF. sorry don't know much about them. if and when i get my BFP i've to take cyclogest as soon as i get it. but not before as it will delay AF.
i'm also in the 2 ww with you now x i'm 2 dpo
i lifted a seriously heavy box today and i've pains now where i shouldn't have pains. so maybe i'm out, but then i was thinking 2dpo, i'm sure the eggy and sperm are still in floppy tube. what you think
dmn- congrats on cooking and eating the roast x sounds yummy
chris- with counts like that there is no way you won't get your BFP. it's screaming BFP with that many :spermy:
kelly & west - our newly pregnant graduates, hope you are both doing ok xx


----------



## dmn1156

gumb i think it takes approx 4 days for the egg to travel and 2 weeks in total for it to travel and embed well i think that is right so your still in with a chance you may of just pulled a few muscles but have a nice bath and relax and take it easy


----------



## gumb69

thanks dmn xx i'm just going to have a shower and and get some zz's. mega busy at work today.if i go in the bath i reckon i'll fall asleep in it. 
i'll catch up properly tomorrow. night xx


----------



## westbrja

Hey ladies, how are we?
Gumb - Maybe you should just relax. I second Dmn on the bath idea. That sounds really good right now.
Kelly - You like my siggy? :haha:
Csunshine - Hope the 2WW goes quickly :wacko:
AFM - Well just had a second hcg drawn and the lab tech couldn't tell me the exact number but she said I was doing great and it was more than last Fridays level of 19.7. She assured me I had nothing to worry abt :thumbup:. DS is doing better today. 
OMG I just found out I have a research paper due TMW!!! I thought it wasn't due until next Monday :dohh:. I've been so wrapped up and excited about this pregnancy I didn't even realize. I'd better get busy tonight after work.
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Mrs_N

eek good luck with the paper west! yay for good hcg too :thumbup:
csunshine good luck in your tww, did you get in plenty of :sex:
chris those are great counts, thats got to be good! 
gumb :hugs: I'm sure you haven't harmed your chances, probably just tweaked a muscle.

well I've had a crazy few days oncall, but I have now finished my surgery job and moving on to A&E. Glad to be changing! 
The soy is definately doing something - it's making me overheated lol! Finegrs crossed this means it's also doing the trick on the old ovaries!


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb he has suggested that I use the suppositories from O so I think that if AF is on its way then it will start with or without the progesterone. I started bleeding in August while on them but had my hcg levels checked and when they went down he had me stop using them and I started af on Sunday so that's a question I will need to ask the nurse when I call her.

Dr told me that after the egg is let out of the follicals and the sperm meet with it and fertilize it that it can take 7-10days to implant but your body will be putting out the hcg levels not high enough to register but it starts putting them out there. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

Hey Mrs N hopefully this will be your month so make sure you dtd lots lol il keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all. I almost puked on my classmates today at clinical but held it in. So far just lots of nausea but no actual vomiting. Got a big old ice cream container and roll of paper towels in my car just incase. These 5 am wake up calls suck. feeling ok at the moment but haven't felt "right" or normal in a while now. Boobs still super sore to. 

Gumb I wouldn't worry either!
West I love it! Good luck on your paper
and Mrs N I hope you O soon! I got hotflashes with the clomid when I took it.


----------



## westbrja

Yesterday and today I had some morning nausea, but after I ate breakfast it seemed to go away. I know it's still early and m/s can catch me at anytime but im hoping to dodge it.
Kelly - Sorry you're feeling crappy:hugs:
Mrs N - Fx'd for a earlier O. Lots of BD!!


----------



## Kelly9

Feeling crappy is so worth it.


----------



## westbrja

Well I got my paper done and turned in. Now just a presentation and 2 finals next week and I'm done for a month.
How is everyone?
Kelly - You are so right about being worth it.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well west yeah for almost being finished with school for a while!

Kelly maybe pack some wet wipes too! They are wet and you can wipe your face off with them and smell way better than puke. LOL :dohh: Hope you never use them except on the babies bottom but I keep them in my glove box to this day and DD is 10 LMAO

Mrs N hope the soy works for you! The hot flashes are good though right????


afm just putzn through the 2ww and it seems to be taken forever this month! I know Im only 5dpo but I would like it to fly by! Other than that nothing else to report.
Hope your all having a banner day!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Today is supposed to be testing day but my temp nose dived. But AF is no where in sight. No spotting, no blood at the cervix and it feels high and mushy and creamy cm. So don't know what's going on. I'm wondering if the Tylenol PM I took last night brought my temp down. :shrug:

Af is ALWAYS here by now. :shrug: Where O where has my little period gone? Where O where can she can beeeee.......


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Today is supposed to be testing day but my temp nose dived. But AF is no where in sight. No spotting, no blood at the cervix and it feels high and mushy and creamy cm. So don't know what's going on. I'm wondering if the Tylenol PM I took last night brought my temp down. :shrug:
> 
> Af is ALWAYS here by now. :shrug: Where O where has my little period gone? Where O where can she can beeeee.......

Oh hun my Dr told me never to take tylenol pm when I thought I was pg so please talk to dr about that. I hope you temp bounces back up as it's not past the coverline! FXD for you hun!


----------



## Chris77

Csunshine013 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Today is supposed to be testing day but my temp nose dived. But AF is no where in sight. No spotting, no blood at the cervix and it feels high and mushy and creamy cm. So don't know what's going on. I'm wondering if the Tylenol PM I took last night brought my temp down. :shrug:
> 
> Af is ALWAYS here by now. :shrug: Where O where has my little period gone? Where O where can she can beeeee.......
> 
> Oh hun my Dr told me never to take tylenol pm when I thought I was pg so please talk to dr about that. I hope you temp bounces back up as it's not past the coverline! FXD for you hun!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I only took Tylenol PM last night because my temp dipped and I was positive I would wake up to AF as I always do. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

Chris you should of tested i hope you get your bfp


----------



## Chris77

I went out and bought some hpt's as there's still no sign of her. I think I'll wait on testing until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris77 said:


> I went out and bought some hpt's as there's still no sign of her. I think I'll wait on testing until tomorrow morning.

WOOO HOOOO :test: yeah fxd for you!


----------



## gumb69

Chris :test::test::test:


----------



## dmn1156

i think we all want you to test lol


----------



## westbrja

Chris - You must have lots of will power cuz I woulda caved a long time ago lol. Good luck and let us know as soon as you do.
Hi Csunshine, Gumb, and Dmn! How are you guys doing?
Csunshine - When's your test day? You always seem to be able to hold out too lol.
Well fx'd anyway!


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> Chris - You must have lots of will power cuz I woulda caved a long time ago lol. Good luck and let us know as soon as you do.
> Hi Csunshine, Gumb, and Dmn! How are you guys doing?
> Csunshine - When's your test day? You always seem to be able to hold out too lol.
> Well fx'd anyway!

I'm probably not going to test until Dec 13th :blush: at least that's what I will tell you all and then secretly test when nobody is look and be mad at myself, no truly this time I'm going to not test until at least the day AF is due. If I can make it that long so yes then the 13th it is. LMAO

some months you feel it and some months you don't........:shrug:at this point I'm not really feeling it but that could change.


----------



## gumb69

tick tock tick tock!!!
if i am pregnant i doubt it, i normally am soo good, but i've been having latte's everyday and all the wrong stuff!!!!!
only 3dpo today!!! i can test 2 weeks today. it's ages away, OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
west- only 15 sleeps until your 1st prenatal. will they scan you? ooh a lovely pic for us to go all green eyed and gooey over xxxx


----------



## gumb69

13th i bet you cave in ha ha ha 
you never know xxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> tick tock tick tock!!!
> if i am pregnant i doubt it, i normally am soo good, but i've been having latte's everyday and all the wrong stuff!!!!!
> only 3dpo today!!! i can test 2 weeks today. it's ages away, OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> west- only 15 sleeps until your 1st prenatal. will they scan you? ooh a lovely pic for us to go all green eyed and gooey over xxxx

Gumb we are only about 3days apart this cycle! WOOT! You can help me with this darn 2ww :dohh: I am driving myself mad! I hate waiting and am truly not a patient person so having to do this every month is getting to me do you have any suggestions to get through it?????? LOL


----------



## gumb69

i'm soo impatient too. so we can be impatient together, and then afterwards we can be bump buddies xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck testing chris!! :dust:
gumb and csunshine hope the next couple of weeks go by nice and fast for you :)

yeah, I think the hot flashes are a good thing! temp is still up there.


----------



## Csunshine013

That's right Gumb you need me to be your Bump Buddie! LOL It's defo your turn!

Mrs N your temps are looking great when are you doing your OPK's? Or do you even do those???? I can't remember anything these days :dohh:

Yeah and Gumb probably wont be able to wait and test until the 16th. LMAO I have decided not to buy any tests so I wont be tempted!


----------



## westbrja

I got $20 bucks you'll both cave lmao. At least I hope you do anyway. I wanna see some more BFP's! You know when you don't feel hopeful for the month it usually turns out good, at least it did for me. I had screwed up my temps and wasn't even sure if I even O'd at one point.
Gumb - No he won't scan me until 20 weeks. I don't have any troubles (fx'd) during pregnancy so he doesn't scan until then. He doesn't do bloods either. 
You UK gals, is it normal to have so many scan or is it just because a few of you have had so many troubles? I wish I got more scans.
Mrs N - Good luck to you, looking good!


----------



## Kelly9

In canada the scans can differ across provinces in alberta you get 3 before 19 weeks. I am not complaining. I am super nervous. Only 2 weeks till my first one!


----------



## Kelly9

Whats going on west? The comp keeps posting your last post over and over again.


----------



## Chris77

Kelly9 said:


> Whats going on west? The comp keeps posting your last post over and over again.

Mini-Mod to the rescue...... :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Have you tested yet chris?


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Whats going on west? The comp keeps posting your last post over and over again.

Funny cuz I can only see one. Remember I don't have internet at home so I use my phone which I can't stand. It kept telling me earlier that my reply wasn't going thru so I kept submitting it. I should just get internet at home. Or Chris you can send mini-mod. What is mini-mod btw? Lmao!


----------



## dmn1156

West we in the uk get 2 scans one at 12 weeks and 1 at 20 they only scan you again or early if there is a problem 

Chris hope af stays away and you get to test 

Kelly how you feeling 

anyone i forgot sorry have brain fog this morning and cant thnk straight today lol


----------



## Mrs_N

chris woah look at that temp today! have you tested??

thanks csunshine, I am using the cbfm instead of OPKs at the moment, and it is reading high. might do some OPKs too though, to back it up. 
I have lots of positive thinking that I'll ov this cycle!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Well ladies HUGE temp rise! :shock: But a :bfn: Although I could swear I saw the faintest of faintest lines, DH saw nothing. So I am still in limbo yet. :dohh:

Oh and no period, no spotting.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooh, fingers crossed then! what test did you use??


----------



## Chris77

First Response


----------



## Chris77

Early detection my ass! :rofl:

Unless I'm not preggers but why so high a temp when I'm a day late?!


----------



## Mrs_N

are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Chris77

Mrs_N said:


> are you going to test again tomorrow?

Yes as I really don't think AF is going to make an appearance today. I don't feel AF at all!!!! :nope:


----------



## Mrs_N

well thats gotta be a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Naturally, I have to be one of those women who doesn't see their :bfp: until they are a month late. :dohh: Nothing is ever easy with my body. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

chris hope you get a BFP soon you will have to post a pic of the test were all eagle eyed unlike most men lol then i think we are so used to looking for lines on one test or another we see them in our sleep lol

Mrs N im sure you going to OV this cycle


----------



## Chris77

This is my test - not exactly FMU as I was up 2x during the night to pee. :dohh:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0256.jpg


----------



## westbrja

Chris - I didn't get a BFP with FRER until the day after my BFP with Answer. Maybe its the test. That's exactly how I felt, like AF was no where in sight. Go buy a different test. Hurry along, we're waiting lmao!


----------



## Chris77

Hmmm....good to know.....I'm going food shopping later so I'll pick up another test there.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Chris so excited for you! I have always had good luck getting a line on Answer Brand! Don't buy a blue dye one :nope: they suck!

Mrs N your chart is looking great and you can use OPK's or CBFM as long as it give the O a go! Yippee!

hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well!

afm I'm well into the tww almost in the 1ww and going crazy take a look at my huge temp dive this am! WTF???? I had some cramping last night and was very hungry but chalked it up to being pissed off at DH. :dohh: I am putting my tree up tonight and planning to make BLT's for dinner! Easy and good. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Implantation maybe csunshine?

And chris I may be crossed eyed but I think I see a shadow... I didn't see colour though. I would def hold in pee and test tomorrow with FMU some chicks don't get their BFP's till 16 or 17dpo. I was a lucky one, infact my line was so dark at 14dpo I probably could have tested at 10dpo. Which i am happy I didn't cause then there is less waiting.


----------



## Chris77

I got a different brand...CareOne from the supermarket. I'll give that a try later. I've been holding my pee for 2 hours. I seem to have to go pee every hour. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

good luck chris


----------



## Chris77

Changed my mind...gonna test tomorrow morning. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

lets hope you dont spend the night peeing too much lol


----------



## Chris77

Hopefully, I'll have a better night's sleep and won't notice I have to pee. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

il keep my fxd but when i got my BFP i had to pee at all hours lol you just cant control it :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

I'll have to do you like the kids and cut off your drinks at 7pm lmao! I had frequent urination before my BFP too...hmmmmmm?


----------



## Mrs_N

oooooh chris I'm excited for you! 
csunshine woah that is quite a dive, fingers crossed for implantation. I'll be on the lookout for a nice rise tomorrow :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

hope it is implantation for you sunshine

Mrs N your chart is still looking good


----------



## gumb69

can't wait to see alll the BFP's x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> can't wait to see alll the BFP's x

Can't wait to see your too! :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Oooooh sunshine, look at that pretty dip lol. I meant something for me let's hope it means the same for you! Fx'd!


----------



## gumb69

yep implantation xxxx


----------



## dmn1156

it would be great if sunshine gumb and MrsN all got there BFP this month im keeping everything crossed for bfp all round and extra dust for sticky beans xx


----------



## Kelly9

Chris the suspense is killing me... what time zone are you in :rofl: I haven't noticed an increase in urination beyond me drinking more and therefore peeing a bit more but I have noticed I have to been when I Have less urine in my bladder. So sometimes I feel like I Have a whole bunch to pee out but when I go it's half what I was expecting.


----------



## Chris77

Aww sorry Kelly. I'm in New York. It's 7:14 pm here.


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> it would be great if sunshine gumb and MrsN all got there BFP this month im keeping everything crossed for bfp all round and extra dust for sticky beans xx

Then would anyone be left in the 2ww forum? Someone would have to come in and start a new one lol.
Chris - I know this is a bit premature but if you're preggers, do you wanna be me, kelly's, and meldmac's bump buddy? :)


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to wake up and see your results chris good luck! I'm gonna use my last frer in the morning just to see the line and then compare it to my 16dpo frer. Hopefully it is darker... do they only get darker till a certain point?


----------



## Mrs_N

i'll be checking in a lunchtime to see your result chris, everything crossed!!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> I can't wait to wake up and see your results chris good luck! I'm gonna use my last frer in the morning just to see the line and then compare it to my 16dpo frer. Hopefully it is darker... do they only get darker till a certain point?

Kelly you only get positives for so long one your levels peak that is as far as they from what im told lol


----------



## westbrja

Where's Chris??? :shrug:
Kelly - Hcg peaks around 8-11 weeks as far as I know.


----------



## Chris77

westbrja said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> it would be great if sunshine gumb and MrsN all got there BFP this month im keeping everything crossed for bfp all round and extra dust for sticky beans xx
> 
> Then would anyone be left in the 2ww forum? Someone would have to come in and start a new one lol.
> Chris - I know this is a bit premature but if you're preggers, do you wanna be me, kelly's, and meldmac's bump buddy? :)Click to expand...

Yes absolutely!! :yipee: Thank you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Well, 2 different brands and 2 :bfn:'s this am. BUT AF is a no show (not even blood at the cervix) and temps are still high. :happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Man Chris, what is gooing on with your body. Why is it playing evil tricks on us. We all know you're preggers!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks West....I really hope so. I'm starting to second guess now. Although a couple of ladies on here didn't get their :bfp:'s until 17dpo and later.


----------



## Csunshine013

Chris don't give up hope yet, it's not over til that ol hag bag shows her face!

Well dmn that would be awesome if we all got our BFP's! I would have my DD do cartwheels in the snow. LOL

AFM today my temp jumped considereably compaired to yesterdays temp! So fxd that was implantation! I have been having cramps since day before yesterday and thought maybe I just had an upset tummy but no no poo and not constipated either! :shrug: So officially in the 1ww :dohh: next Sunday is my test date if I can wait that long. LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone. I am on my 3rd month of ttc. This is the hardest time of the month! For the past few days I have been so tired and exhausted I can barely function!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome shaerichelle i hope your stay here is a short one good luck this cycle


----------



## Wewantourmush

Csunshine013 said:


> Chris don't give up hope yet, it's not over til that ol hag bag shows her face!
> 
> Well dmn that would be awesome if we all got our BFP's! I would have my DD do cartwheels in the snow. LOL
> 
> AFM today my temp jumped considereably compaired to yesterdays temp! So fxd that was implantation! I have been having cramps since day before yesterday and thought maybe I just had an upset tummy but no no poo and not constipated either! :shrug: So officially in the 1ww :dohh: next Sunday is my test date if I can wait that long. LOL

I have been getting cramps aswel mainly on my left side and i will be testing on friday/saturday! good luck to us hun :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Man chris I am shocked, I just hope you're a late BFP'er. :rofl: Your chart is still looking good. Did you use clomid for your IUI round? Cause maybe thats changed your cycle a bit?


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly how you feeling today


----------



## Kelly9

I am feeling pretty good haven't had ms for well today will be 3 days. Just the odd bout that lasts about 10 mins once a day. I am enjoying it. My back hurts more now though and am still tired with sore boobs. I like how much fuller my boobs have gotten! They look fantastic in a push up bra!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Csunshine013

BOOB allert! Please Kelly enjoy your boobs and DH too! You all know that I've been pg 3 times this year and each time they get bigger as well as my arse, so I'm guessing that if I could loose the arse then my boobs might go down as well, but DH loves them at this size 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

im aching today lol and i have to take breaks if im on my feet for more than an hour as my back kills me lol other than that the ms has finally stopped i got some tums today so hopefully that will help with the heartburn lol


----------



## Kelly9

Ah the joys of pregnancy.

Csunshine DH is love love loving my chest but it still hurts. As for me bum I have a booty but a sexy one that Dh loves to grab and slap etc so I think he would be sad if I lost any of it. I just hope it doesn't get to much bigger.


----------



## dmn1156

the joys indeed lol i have spent today totally cleaning my front room well more gutting it scraped down all the crumbling plaster ready for it to be replastered lol and putting everything in a more permanent home and generally cleaning as i go but i had to take a break every 30 mins lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Trust me I have excess that I could stand to loose. LMAO wish I could literally laugh it off, but it's going to take work. I will be getting on my treadmill after the holidays and start walking at least a mile a day to try and get booty down were I can be comfortable with it!


----------



## westbrja

I'm on the other end. I don't have much booty and wish I had more. I always hope that I'll get a nice big round butt when I get preggo but it never happens lol.


----------



## Kelly9

lol west! I love my ass. It's just right not to big not to small but very nice to look at and smack, or so I have been told! :rofl:

Ugh back to studying... I really really want a vanilla milkshake but we're in the middle of a snow storm!


----------



## shaerichelle

dmn1156 said:


> Welcome shaerichelle i hope your stay here is a short one good luck this cycle

Thanks me too:)


----------



## westbrja

Kelly a milkshake sounds sooooo good right now. I sent DB to get some food from Burger King. I know I shoulda ate something healthier but its right down the street and so convenient. Once again I gotta work tmw and I'm sitting up with you gals. Not that I don't love chatting with you, it just makes for a long day without adequate sleep.
We had some snow last evening but its gone now. It was colder than a witch's tit today tho. Did I mention I put a $130 baby layaway on? Kmart had onesies, gowns, and sleepers for 50% off. I couldn't resist. They were all white so it won't matter. I love a good bargain. We just don't have $1000's to spend all at once at the last minute. So bit by bit adds up is my philosophy. Dmn you woulda been proud of me cuz you like a good deal too.


----------



## westbrja

Oh I forgot to add, welcome newbies and good luck to you! Funny thing today 5 out of 15 of us were preggo at work and 3 of the 15 were men. Needless to say we didn't have a very productive day talking abt everything baby. Also 3 of the girls are preggo with 3+ (I don't mean triplets) and they said they grew outta their pants at 8 weeks or less. Arghhhhhh! I knew I was filling out :( lol


----------



## Kelly9

lol west! I want to start showing soon, I want my bumpy. Still have no milkshake storm out there is terrible we have like 3 feet of snow blocking us in, hubby had to park quarter of a km up the road at the church parking lot cause he got stuck! Sent me out at 1230am all geared up to walk and bring him a shovel. It's bad out here.


----------



## gumb69

how are you all doing?
6dpo a sore left boob that's all i have. only sore when i prod it though!
am seriously cranky, i mean really really cranky. i'm rowing with my DH, well rowing is probably a wrong word, he's done nothing, i'm just moaning and jumping down his throat at any opportunity. i'm awful!


----------



## westbrja

:hi: everyone!

Well I'm at work all day today. At the moment I'm not to busy but it could change. I'm extremely tired tho. How's everyone else?

Kelly - No snow here just cold. Shame on your DH for making you get out in that stuff lol.

Gumb - Yay for one sore boob :rofl:....i think? My DB says I've been attacking him everyday. I think he's just an ass everyday :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gumb69

west - hope you have a nice relaxing day at work.hope it doesn't get too busy
any ms?
my left boob feels so different from my right.how can one hurt so much and the other nada!!
oh and i'm really thirsty the last 3-4 days. i'm clutching at straws i know x


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> west - hope you have a nice relaxing day at work.hope it doesn't get too busy
> any ms?
> my left boob feels so different from my right.how can one hurt so much and the other nada!!
> oh and i'm really thirsty the last 3-4 days. i'm clutching at straws i know x

No m/s for me :happydance:. I probably just jinxed myself. Monday starts 6 weeks so we'll see. My bewbies are really hurting atm.
You know I was thirsty too before and right after my :bfp:....hmmm......:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm sure I had lots to comment on, and I can't remember any of it :hissy:
:hugs: to everyone!
having a bad day - someone stole our beutiful christmas wreath that I bought yesterday - it lasted less than 24 hours on our front door :( Talk about festive spirit!


----------



## shawnie

Mrs_N said:


> I'm sure I had lots to comment on, and I can't remember any of it :hissy:
> :hugs: to everyone!
> having a bad day - someone stole our beutiful christmas wreath that I bought yesterday - it lasted less than 24 hours on our front door :( Talk about festive spirit!

 Ohhh Mrs N I am so sorry to hear that. Sad how someone would do that. 

I think of it as "well guess they needed it more then I did" My smart ass would make a HUGE sign to add on the door saying "Here used to lye a beautiful wreath I worked hard to buy but someone less fortunate then I, stole it, Merry Christmas!" 

Im sorry that happen to you. Get a new one and put sharp tacks in it haha JK! I am so bad. I don't respect thief's at all.


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I was sad about it :(
we are going to get another one and make sure it is secured inside the door. the neighbours one is made of holly - that would be more uncomfrotable to knick too!


----------



## Kelly9

I am sorry someone stole your wreath how unchristmas like of them. 

We're still getting snow pounded on us by the wind. We have a 5 foot snow drift in half of our backyard it's as high as the fence, I don't think I'll be getting my milkshake today. :( Day 4 of craving one. We have a huge drift in front of our house to like 3 feet high so my car won't get out and DH won't shovel it till tomorrow since his car is at the church. I tried to get him to do it. I wish Dairy queen delivered!


----------



## gumb69

i'd love to see snow like that. so long as you didn'thave to travel and had enough food and heat xx


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N some people have no respect for other peoples stuff these days i mean it is christmas whatever happened to goodwill

gumb how are you doing today


----------



## Mrs_N

aw kelly winter must be tough where you are! i cant really imagine snow to that extent!
hope you get your milkshake soon!


----------



## gumb69

i'm doing great thanks dmn.
6 dpo i'm wishing the time away......
how are you?


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> I am sorry someone stole your wreath how unchristmas like of them.
> 
> We're still getting snow pounded on us by the wind. We have a 5 foot snow drift in half of our backyard it's as high as the fence, I don't think I'll be getting my milkshake today. :( Day 4 of craving one. We have a huge drift in front of our house to like 3 feet high so my car won't get out and DH won't shovel it till tomorrow since his car is at the church. I tried to get him to do it. I wish Dairy queen delivered!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Poor Kelly, would someone please send her a damn milkshake!?!

Mrs N - I'm so going with Shawnie on the sign.

Going home to wrap presents as the kiddos are away for the night. Then hoping to get some well needed alone time with DB and a good nights :sleep:. Does anyone elses OH have fears about :sex: since you've gotten your :bfp:? Mine seems to be shying away a little. With my other 2 I was always super horny in the beginning :blush: and I am again with this one but he says maybe we shouldn't do it so much. WTF? I want :sex::hissy:!!! He's gonna be sad after that baby is born and he's not gettin any!


----------



## dmn1156

gumb im ok thanks got the cleaning bug at the moment lol thing is i always overdo it and did not stop till my back ached too much lol


----------



## manchester1

omg, people help.... i ovulated on the 19th so im 16dpo now. about 5/6 dpo i sufffered mild cramping, from 13dpo i have been having period pains!!! Its driving me mad, ive been waiting for my period to come. normally i just cramp the day before and day of AF. but ive been having pain for like 4 days now. its rly weird. 

also BFN!!!


----------



## Kelly9

manchester do you have a chart we can look at?
I got my milkshake west and as good as it was I think its what made me nauseous today! I was doing so well 3 days with no ms then it hit me again, I was suppose to study and start/finish my last assignment.. I am still working on the assignment hoping to get rough draft done tonight. Had to take a little nappy so feel a bit better. 

To much darn snow! DH still can't get his car on our road! Its parked at the church but that is how I got my milkshake. also west I am the one who is to afraid to BD at this point DH wants it!


----------



## manchester1

lol i dont chart i just use opks and cm...


----------



## gumb69

i think i'd be like you Kelly i reckon i'd be afraid to :sex: if i ever get my BFP
manchester - try poas again

dmn- you must be in your nesting phase alreadyxx

west- another friend of mine was mega horny with each of her 3 kids.her DH couldn't keep up with her, he was exhausted. 

Mrs N you ovulated yet and in your 2ww or still waiting to pop


----------



## manchester1

run out of hpts and now ive missed FMU!


----------



## gumb69

don't worry about the FMU, i know its supposed to be the best. but hold your pee for 5 hours, sounds long i know. Is AF normally this late?


----------



## manchester1

im really irregular. i lost a bit of weight, so decided to start using OPK's again, on the 17th i got a positive OPK and my CM also pointed towards ovulation. i think i ovulated on the 19th. every other time i have ovulated i have got my period 14/15dpo....


----------



## gumb69

so you are 17dpo today? if AF doesn't show tomorrow and you don't get a BFP maybe go to your doctor. did you lose weight really quickly, i think that is the only way it can mess up your cycles. if you lost loads in the last month maybe that has wacked out your body,but if it has been gradual don't worry aboutit.
so long as you are a healthy weight i wouldn't worry about it. 
are you still in any pain? i would go to my gp tomorrow if she still doesnt' show up and ask for a blood test


----------



## manchester1

yeh, i have a doctors appt tomorrow. they are a nightmare to get in my surgery, and i booked it weeks ago! if i get BFP then i will tell him, if i get BFN im going to be asked to be referred to fertility specialist. i think i might go out after and get another HPT, cant be bothered getting dressed though and OH is at work till 10 :(

tbh i lost weight quickly, i lost like 18lbs in like 3 weeks....


----------



## gumb69

18lb in 3 weeks, woah!! did you eat at all Machester
hope you look and feel great. hope you get your BFP. let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow will you. 
oh and :test::test::test:


----------



## manchester1

lol yeh it was a pretty radical diet...


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies 

Manchester id test tomorrow with a first response or similer early test 

gumb not sure on the nesting the house was just driving me nuts lol but my back is killing me now and i still have 2 bedrooms to do and the ironing lol im just going to do a bit at a time lol how you doing today


----------



## manchester1

ive found one internet cheapie test ill use in the morning. i cant be bothered going out to buy a FRER!


----------



## dmn1156

good luck manchester


----------



## Kelly9

hey all. I am dreading all the work and such I have to do and dh is going away till wednesday for a course so I'll be all by my lonesome for three nights. It sucks! Not feeling so great today got nausea again.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> hey all. I am dreading all the work and such I have to do and dh is going away till wednesday for a course so I'll be all by my lonesome for three nights. It sucks! Not feeling so great today got nausea again.

I'm dreading right along with ya Kelly. I have a final tmw and a presentation and 2 finals wednesday. Ugh!! Hope you feel better :hugs:

Manchester - Sounds hopeful for you. Good luck testing in the morning.

Dmn - Step away from the vacum and sit down :rofl:

How's all my other ladies today? I've been bored to death at work all day so it gave me time to surf the net and pick out all my baby wish list items :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I am almost done the assignment! I behind for my A&P studying but not worried got lots of time for that. Feeling nauseous still but boobs aren't as sore... that one kind of worries me, shouldn't they stay sore?


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb still waiting to ov here :hissy:
kelly :hugs: i think symptoms come & go, try not to read too much into it :)
west lets see your wish list then! I love looking at baby stuff lol!
manchester good luck! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N hope you ov soon 

west i know what you mean i chose 2 major items on my wish list and oh says i dont need them and altho he is right i dont need them but i want them as it will make life so much easier for me as i have a problem with my back so it hurts most of the time my first was a changing unit that i can stand at as opposed to bend and sit on the floor and the other was a baby changer that rocks as well not much to ask i thought


----------



## gumb69

does anybody know if manchester tested?
dmn-i think it's a medical necessity you get the items you want xx
west- i suppose with all the work you have on the time is flying by for you. not long till your appointment.
kelly - don't worry about the boobs not being sore. xx you will be fine x


----------



## gumb69

Mrs N - hurry up and join me in the 2 ww


----------



## dmn1156

that is what i keep telling the OH il buy them myself i dont mind lol 

I dont know if manchester has tested dont think she has been on since 
how is your 2ww going gumb


----------



## gumb69

soooo slowly. i've got 9 more sleeps before i can officially test.
peeing a good bit, but then again i'm more thirsty. boobs sore but sometimes are and sometimes not, so not thinking it's a sign.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

Just got back from the docs and all is good cervix is closed no blood well there was none till after the pap! So I may spot a bit the next day or two but won't have to worry about it. It did cramp me up more though.

9 more days till u/s!!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

great news kelly xxx can't wait to see your pic from your u/s xx


----------



## Kelly9

You know I'll be posting it as soon as I get home, that is if they give me one and so help me they better!


----------



## gumb69

tell them all the girls on bnb DEMAND A PIC XX
of course they will give you one, don't worry.xx i'm so happy all's going well for you x


----------



## Kelly9

Oh by the way west my doc told me that my Due date is likely aug 4 because I had a longer cycle then the usual 28 days so they go by ovulation. So just a heads up to you that yours might be a few days later to! I am not changing my ticker though till my dating scan.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I had a wonderful weekend with the family THANK GOD!! I don't think I could go through another bad one atm! I have been feeling really low lately and the nice weekend made up for that. LOL

Yeah for closed cervix! I always cramp after my pap! I hate them but being a woman I've had to make sure I get my annual. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly yay good news!
Gumb I can't wait to join you in the tww, hope it happens soon, I'm so impatient!
DMN those items sound very sensible - send him this way, we'll tell him you need them!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly they will give you a pic im sure if they dont offer ask for one 

i will send him this way lol they are not too expensive the unit is 70 pounds and the cair thing is 50 but because they are both higher than floor level it will ease all the bending and definitely less pain lol i am having to miss the xray to see how my spine is till after birth then they can check it some days it is good some days not so 

sunshine glad you had a nice weekend sorry you felt down before that tho x


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks DMN when ever I start feeling down I alway sing that song "Sounds like life to Me" it's a country song don't know if you've heard of it or not but LMAO it's so true! :thumbup: It makes me smile when I hear it....


----------



## dmn1156

i dont think i have but it sounds good i think we all have songs that pick us up when we need it


----------



## westbrja

Hey Friends! Hope all is well with you. I skimed thru the last few pages and tried to keep up. I've been extremely busy last nite and today. Finals are here and I been studying my ass off. Plus DS's 3rd birthday was today so after class I dropped cupcakes off to his school, went to the grocery store, cleaned house, made dinner, and entertained 15 friends and family for cake and ice cream. Whew...I'm beat!! Me and my protruding belly was the joke of the nite lmao.
Dmn - How are you? Did you get all your cleaning done?

Kelly - Congrats on a great appt! Good luck on your finals. Thanks for the info. I guess we'll just wait until next Fri to see what our MW says. Do they go by O if you know it? Cuz I think according to O my EDD was Aug 5 or 6th, can't remember right now.

Gumb - Hang in there. Hugs! Time still seems to be ticking for me lol.

Csunshine - Nice to hear you had a fun family weekend.

Well I'm off to bed as I'm exhausted. Goodnight!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes she went by O date as my and your cycle pre ov was longer then the average 14 days. At least this way you won't be surprised but like I said I am sticking to my first one of july 31 till dating scan next wednesday. Of course I will let you know how it goes. 

Csunshine glad your weekend was good despite feeling down. 

I am really gassy at the moment I am quite getting sick of farting! It's disgusting! Got a prescription for diclectine and a prenat vit that won't constipate me. Just got to fill them now.


----------



## westbrja

Constipation SUCKS! To make matters worse the hemmorhoid that DS blessed me with during his pregnancy has flared up again due to straining. I should probably stop eating 4 string cheeses at one time huh? LMAO! I can't help it I'm craving cheese.


----------



## Kelly9

West all bran is amazing with constipation and they have good testing flavours out now like honey oat and strawberry. I don't have that problem yet thankgoodness!


----------



## dmn1156

West i did not get all the housework done i decided to take a day off lol i will get cracking again later maybe lol hope your doing ok and are not as tired

kelly my mw went from the first day of my last period and the scan confirmed same thing so i would not change anything till you know


----------



## Mrs_N

west - try bran, lots of fruit & veg and plenty of water. if you are still struggling i would recommend lactulose 10mls twice a day to soften things up. you have to take it regularly though, not just on & off :)
good luck with your finals too!

so my bbt is driving me crazy this cycle, I'm so blimmin hot! wierd wierd wierd! no ov yet though according to cbfm/OPKs


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies hope everyone is doing well.... 

I just have to say Csunshine your chart looks awesome!!! you had a huge dip I think around CD6 could it be implantation??? and they you have a huge spike in temp yesterday or today... Heres some dust for you!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Mrs. N. I hope you get your big O this morning, my fx'd are for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

MrsN I like the temp increase. Maybe CBFM doesn't work for you? You might o. I am hoping you do.

Csunshine how you doing? I miss you.

DMN I am not changing anything till dating scan. The cycle you got pregnant what day did you O on? 

Started retching in the mornings. Nothing comes up which is great but I Hate retching. Yuck.


----------



## dmn1156

i ovd on thursday the 6th august on day 13 an had a 13 day lp but they still used a normal 28 day cycle to get my edd


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi: my lovelies!

I am going to buy a test tonight!:dohh: I need to know right now if I'm just making crap up in my mind or just what's happening and then I can start the progesterone suppositories if I am again!

Mrs N looks like the soy is working making your temp rise :thumbup:

Kelly I'm here and you have my phone # if you need to chat and nobody is around I'm an hour ahead of you so I get off work at 5:15pm Mon-Friday and yes I miss you too!

Melsue yes that dip was great huh! I can't wait to see what the tomorrows temp is!

dmn hope your well!

West I have to eat a lot of greens, like salad to make my pooh situation stays good. I can sure tell when I don't eat enough! Hope it get better!


Ok so I know I said that I need to know right now, but I'm scared shittless to find out! Please send me some PMA so I'm not so scared please!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - PMA PMA PMA xxxx
TEST TEST TEST Xxxx
it's 9pm here now, what time is it for you? what time are you testing where you are?
oh man!! it will be morning before i find out about you.x
really hope you get your BFP Xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - PMA PMA PMA xxxx
> TEST TEST TEST Xxxx
> it's 9pm here now, what time is it for you? what time are you testing where you are?
> oh man!! it will be morning before i find out about you.x
> really hope you get your BFP Xxx

It's only 3pm here and I'm not sure I will test tonight but will for sure in the morning. I get to work at 8:15am so you all will be the first to know aside from me. LOL DH will have been at work for almost an hour by the time I test and tbh I just want to make it past 6wks before I tell him if I am at all.

Thanks for the PMA gumb!:thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

i really really really really really really really really really hope it's a BFP for you sunshine xxxx


----------



## dmn1156

sunshine sending you lots :dust: and plenty of PMA i really hope this is it for you your temps are looking good il be watching eagerly for your results it is 9.21pm here so 6 hours ahead of you lol 

gumb how you doing


----------



## gumb69

slowly waiting for this 2 ww to pass. 1 ww starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

il keep everything crossed for you too i hope the next week passes quickly i know all about time dragging by it seems to be taking forever to pass


----------



## Csunshine013

awe thanks gumb for all the really really really really really really really really really's I appreciate them all!:hugs:
Hope your 1ww goes fast!


----------



## westbrja

Cunshine I hope you get your BFP tmw. That would be so nice, just in time for Christmas. If you are preggers how in the world are you gonna keep it from DH? You're a strong woman lol. 
Mrs N - Good luck on the O
AFM - Gotta get back to studying. I just took a quick break. I bought some raisin bran to hopefully help with the pooh problems. Thanks for the advice lol. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

West all bran is awesome and Csunshine I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning!


----------



## Melsue129

Okay its 10:31 here on the east coast of the US, Im wondering if Csunshine has tested, yet... Hmmmmm.... Where are you???? Im dying to know.... eeeeekkkk.... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah she is totally at work now, maybe she did and it was BFN or she didn't test yet. I wish she would have told us either way and nice BFP would have been nice to wake up to besides retching. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sorry your still feeling sick

I checked sunshines chart she had a temp rise but no test listed


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO you ladies are the most impatient that I know! LOL


Ok so no I didn't test this am but I'm running to Kmart on my lunch hour for a two test package and will test when I go home for lunch and yes you all will be the first to know. LOL It was so very very cold here that once I got home I didn't want to leave. :dohh:

Yes I had another temp rise today so I have been sitting here holding my wee for the last two hours and trying to hold off drinking any water as I am extremely thirsty! I come back at 1pm and it's now 11:40am so about an hour and twenty minutes and I will let you know what the test says! FF has given me a high probability of early pg symptoms. LOL :dohh: 

Hope your all well and the suspence isn't killing any of you!


----------



## Melsue129

OMG why do you play with our feelings like that csunshine.... When you say your going to test in the am - test in the am!!!! hahahahaha... we are all on the edge of our seats thats for sure - I'll check in another hour or so... Good Luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## dmn1156

see what a keen interest we have and how much we so want you to be pg lmao good luck i really hope this is you month Csunshine x


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I bought the test at my lunch hour and I POAS and the answer at 12dpo :bfp:


I am so freakin scared! I have been pg 4 times including this time in a 12 month time frame. I just hope and pray this little one sticks and is healthy!

Thanks for all the encouragement I truly appreciate it!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG YAY! Now whats the next step to help make sure it stickies?????? It just has to stick! We can be bump buddies right? I am adding your name no matter what you say.

MS is worth it if it means everything is going as it should even though I hate being nauseous.


----------



## Kelly9

See all updated!


----------



## Mrs_N

Csunshine :wohoo: :wohoo:
i knew it had to be from your temps! yay! 
got everything crossed for a sticky bean for you :dust:

well ff has put me 3dpo today from another temp rise. I'm not convinced - my OPKs have been as negative as negative gets!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N have you ever gotten positive opks before? If not you might be one of the few who don't get positives. Your chart does look good but with the soy time will tell. Did you at least BD around the right times?


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Ladies!

Oh Kelly I tried to call you and you weren't home! :growlmad: I so wanted to share with you the joy you shared with me! I would defo be your bumpbuddy! I am not taking no for an answer as this is the stickiest little one yet! You wouldn't have believed how fast it came up! It was even afternoon wee!


Mrs N maybe you missed your surge. I love your temps! FXD for you!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N i never got really positive opks till i got my BFP lol i hope you got in lots of bd just in case


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - i posted in your journal. but i'll say it again, HUGE CONGRATSXXX 
JUST THE BEST NEWS I'VE HEARD XXXXXX


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I have had positive OPKs before - this was my last positive one!
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-confessed-symptom-spotter-5.html#post2179951


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine - :wohoo: I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!!! Okay do what you gotta do to make it stick, whats the next step for you - suppositories??? not even sure I spelt that right.. LOL>.. CALL the DR ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Oh Sunshine I'm sooooo happy for you sweetie! We'll all be praying for a sticky bean. Now get going on those suppositories!


----------



## beaney

Hi everyone!

I've been taking a break from looking too often on B&B cos I just end up getting myself worried about all sorts of symptoms! Anyway this evening I just thought, I wonder how the 2ww ladies are getting on - so I took a check! Wow, csunshine fab news! Congrats!

I haven't got time to look back through all the hundreds of threads I've missed, so I just want to say I hope you're all ok and there's already or soon will be lots more bumps!

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so very big huge THANK YOU ladies!

I will be doing the suppositories twice daily until 12wks but I have to phone the Dr so I know what dose he wants me on but until then I will just use what I have on hand as they are very expensive! I feel completely different this time so fxd that Little one is super sticky!:hugs:

Welcome back Beaney!


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - Will the doc increase your dose since the last dose wasn't working? Oh I hope this little bean is sticky :) What exactly do the suppositories do? Sorry if I forgot.

Well I got a 90 on my lab final and a 4.0 in psych. Not sure abt my lecture grade yet. YAY!!! I'm so glad to be done.


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine: I saw that you tried to call me! and I was thrilled even though I was getting my practicum eval which I did fantastic on. How do you feel different? I hope you puke and puke and puke cause thats a good sign then I will have someone to moan with I am so nauseous all the time. Are you getting hcg levels done this time or an early scan? I am more uptight about you then myself!!!!!! We must chat I am home now except for friday and tues so call again whenever you got a chance and leave a message!


----------



## westbrja

Yay Kelly on a fantastic eval!! :)


----------



## gumb69

congrats ladies on alll the good scores on assignments, exams, tests etc x


----------



## westbrja

WhooooooHooooooo!! I got a 93 on my lecture exam and might get an A in the class overall. I was gonna take a B and run :haha:
How's everyone doing today?
Gumb - You tested yet?


----------



## gumb69

west- no signs of baby brain with you at all. congrats xxx
can't test until wednesday, my last injection was 2 days ago, so i'll get a positive pg test. all the drugs will be out of my system on wed.
trust me i've tested before early and it was all bfp up until the day before my "official test date" only for my test date to come and yep you guessed it BFN.
reckon i'm out no symptoms, well sore boobs, some months get that some months not.
had cold/flu symptoms yest, none today
flying home tom, if i am pg, flying wont' hurt will it, its only a 50 min flight, what do you think ? xx


----------



## dmn1156

Well done west fantastic results


----------



## dmn1156

gumb flying should be fine it is only a short journy fxd for you


----------



## westbrja

No I flew when preggo with DD and had no probs. My OB said there was nothing wron with it until you get closer. Who would want to go into labor in the air? LMAO!


----------



## Mrs_N

flying is fine gumb :)
:wohoo: for all the fabulous test scores well done :thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

4881 was my hcg today. I'm 6.3 or 5.6 weeks depending on if you use my LMP or O date.


----------



## Kelly9

hey all I still haven't picked up my books to study, was so nauseous yesterday. Going to try today and no nausea yet.


----------



## dmn1156

west these are hcg levels in pregnancy

3
5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4
5 - 426

5
19 - 7,340

6
1,080 - 56,500

7-8
7,650 - 229,000

9-12*
25,700 - 288,000


----------



## gumb69

dmn - congrats on having a girl xxx any names picked x


----------



## dmn1156

thanks gumb i was so expecting a boy i only had boys names picked so going to have to think of some lol


----------



## westbrja

DB keeps throwing names at me lol. There's so many to chose from!


----------



## dmn1156

is he being reasonable at last or do i need to kick his ass still lmao


----------



## Kelly9

My husband won't even humour me with a name he likes, when we were ttc he told me when I was pregnant he would now he says I am not pregnant enough! The nerve of that man. 

Got my doppler in today, to early to use so can't really test it out for a few more weeks. But excited non the less. Also got me some diclectin!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly what can i say men eh say one thing do another lol


----------



## gumb69

ladies,any idea what estrogen levels are in early pregnancy.
i'm running away with myself i know. i cant' test until wed as before that i;ll get a false positive
i got my bloods done like i do every month and my estrogen is very high. got it done 8dpo it was 1796 . i'm on medicatin but it's never gone above 800 and with the meds it shouldn't go about 900 or they lower your dose
wht you think, a reaction to the meds, i've beenon the same dose for the last four months and no problems. or do you think i could be pregnant or not!!!


----------



## gumb69

i've cramps in my right hand side,i usually get them. maybe it's OHSS!!!!!!
i rang the hospital and they said to ring when my progesterone levels are back xx
any info i'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw congrats dmn!

I've started spotting today, I feel like af is on the way! Do you think there's any chance I ov'd on cd 6 or 7??? I know it's really early but I did double up on the soy this month! 

West I'm not sure, I'll look it up for you!


----------



## gumb69

maybe it's implantation spotting x


----------



## dmn1156

thank you mrs N it is possible for ov early hope it is a good sign for you

gumb i dont know much about estrogen levels but i thought anything over 700 signified that there is a possibility more than 1 egg was released so it is a good sign so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N could defo be IB but you know your body best.

I get to pick out the names and I have had the same ones picked out since last year this time.

DMN so glad to hear your having a girl!

I spoke to the nurse today and I told her I started the progesterone suppositories and that I'm still taking the baby aspirin. I have my early scan booked for Jan 5th at 3:15pm CST. :happydance::happydance:

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for early scan! 

Mine is 5 days away! OMG! Still in the excited phase although I am sure it will turn to worry soon enough. I really want to see my little one! with flickering heart and all.


----------



## Mrs_N

aw Kelly, how exciting!
and csunshine too yay! Jan sounds so long away because it's next year, but I'm sure it'll come round really quick :)

hmm, will keep an eye on the spotting - think it's af though became there was a lot of old blood around my cervix this morning and again this afternoon. maybe I overdid it on the soy!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine yay for your scan again i am really happy for you 

Kelly not long till your scan just keep yourself occupied and it will pass quite quickly lol

Mrs N hope it is not af for you


----------



## Kelly9

That will be busy DMN I got a friend coming till monday then and exam tuesday then the scan wednesday! No real nausea today either, a few quick bouts but I think the diclectin is still in my system it took away the ms last night so I am relieved! We'll see how taking the prenatal vits goes.

So had a bit of a scare today on the way to meet my delivery doc! Was on the big highway when my car lost control and went sliding, I couldn't get it to stop and before I knew it I was planted firmly in the meridian surrounded by snow. No one was in the lanes next to me so no one was hurt car wasn't damaged. The snow was so deep it stopped me from crossing the meridian into oncoming traffic but it sure made me want to shit myself! Called hubby crying asking for a tow truck number. I settled down pretty quick it was more a fright then anything. 145 bucks later to! Just to be pulled from the ditch! I'll get 100 back from my auto coverage but still so expensive! I guess I was just happy to be out of the meridian and back on the road. I was 20 mins late for apt but doc still saw me.


----------



## dmn1156

that must of been really scary is expensive but i guess that is there standard rate glad you were not hurt tho 

next week is hectic for me as well tuesday got midwife and DS birthday wednesday i have my youngests nursery production to go to and just general housework and ironing to do before my friend arrives on the 19th lol


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Please be careful on the roads. It got kinda nasty here after school on Wed. and yesterday it was -10. It was colder than a witch's tit lmao. Just found out my college is offering a Bachelors in Nursing program now. I'm kinda excited!!
Gumb - Sorry can't help ya with the estrogen questions.
Dmn - Yes he's being better, or should I say "we" are being better. It's still kinda different tho. I guess we'll work it out eventually. Be on standby in case you gotta hand out an ass kickin.
Csunshine - How are you?
Mrs N - Hope AF doesn't show up.
AFM - Work was busier than hell this morning, but then I got to leave about 4 hours early :D. Feeling fine, no ms, boobies aren't too sore, just some round ligament pain ugh! Can't wait for our appt next week. Time is moving sooooo slowly....


----------



## Csunshine013

I am doing great! Nurse was totally amazed when I told her today. LOL I asked her if she had any patients that might want to touch me for fertility, I can't gaurantee sticking though LOL she laughed.

Had some minor cramps on and off the last couple of days just par for the course and @@'s very tender. This will pick up once the progesterone kicks in full force.


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> I am doing great! Nurse was totally amazed when I told her today. LOL I asked her if she had any patients that might want to touch me for fertility, I can't gaurantee sticking though LOL she laughed.
> 
> Had some minor cramps on and off the last couple of days just par for the course and @@'s very tender. This will pick up once the progesterone kicks in full force.

This one just has to be sticky cuz I said so, lol :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I was more careful on the way home, sure pissed off a lot of drivers that had to pass me cause I was doing 80-90 in a 110 zone but I was like I ain't landing in the ditch again! We will get back 100 bucks of the 145 from my car company as we have a form of road side assistance but it won't happen for 4-6 weeks plus with the holidays likely longer. Thats ok. 

sunshine did they do your levels this time? I would say you sure are fertile! To bad you can't stick some glue up there lol. Although I have faith in this little one! It will stick.

So last night had some very provocative dreams made me horny as hell when I woke up. 7 weeks today and only 4 more days till scan!


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds scary kelly! glad you are okay :hugs: bet you are super excited about your scan! 
csunshine you definately are fertile, and I know this one will be soooo sticky! :dust:

well :witch: has landed with a vengence, so back we are to CD1. That was the shortest, wierdest cycle, only thing I can think it was was the soy - at least it did something I guess :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

So will you be on the clomid this month then mrs N?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Everyone, I havent been able to post on here. I am on 12 DPO. I have taken several tests and they are negative. I have several symptoms, tiredness, sore breasts, cramping twinges and pain, eating alot more and got some pimples today. I am sad I got a negative today and I hope its just to early. Anyone else experience this?

Shannon


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry can't say I have. I was never one to symptom spot before I got mine but I did have the very sore boobies before I got mine.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## brb08

Hello,

My name is Britteny Brown. I was wondering if I could join your guys while you are waiting to see if you have conceived.


----------



## Charmed73

Hi i'm Charmed73,

I am on day 2 of my two week wait - I had two eggs replaced on Saturday. My husband will be nervous for the whole two weeks. I am pretty calm and will only worry when I need to take the pregnancy test. Is there anyone else who is/was totally chilled about the wait, or is everyone on tender hooks?

Hubby thinks it's because I already have a 14 year old - but it isn't so. I am staying positive about things, I don't want to become stressed which could have a negative effect on the outcome.

I am a strong believer in not worrying until you need to. :coffee:


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome to the newbies hope your stay here is a short one 

Mrs N sorry witch got you hope she leaves you quickly and good luck with this cycle 

gumb how you doing hope things are going well for you 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## westbrja

Welcome newbies! Good Luck :thumbup:

Hey Dmn - How are ya?

Mrs N - Are you going to try for the Soy again this cycle?

How's everyone else? I was lost yesterday with all the server maintenance BNB was doing. I kept logging on to see if it was up yet lol.

AFM - Been having a little bit of nausea here and there. Not much but enough to notice it :sick: Not long til our apppointment. I'm so excited :happydance:. The OH and I are doing better (TMI ALERT) We had some good :sex: last night so I guess we've made up lol :blush:. I removed that appointment ticker cuz it seemed to be making time drag looking at it. 

Kelly - I was ALWAYS horny with my first two at the beginning. Enjoy it while it lasts cause you will notice one day you cant even stand thinking about it. :haha:

Well girls have a great day and I'll stop in later! :flower:


----------



## dmn1156

Ahh west glad things are looking up lol as for me i feel exhausted today lol


----------



## gumb69

Hi Newbies :hi:

How's everyone doing?

AFM: official test date in 2 more sleeps. (wednesday)
i reckon she is coming though. my sore (.)(.) have disappeared
I have cramps in my right hand side, i've had them for the last week. my lower back aches every so often. i keep running to the loo expecting her to come.
i want to test but i know it will be a positive,so what's the point in seeing a false positive. i only have one cb left and i'd bet everything i have it will say pregnant 1-2 weeks whichis only the injections left in my system.
i need to do some googling on why my estrogen was so high. i was at home for the weekend so wasn't on line
sorry not been touch over the last few days xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone and newbies welcome!

West: it comes and goes, I feel more comfortable doing something about it now. Scan is in 2 more sleeps with exam tomorrow first thing so I won't be online till after the exam tomorrow. Gonna leave super early just to make sure I make it there. I really need the ms to bugger off for today and tomorrow though, I just can't get the studying done that I need to. If I take my meds for it it makes me super tired. There's no winning.


----------



## Alimesh

2ww here...9 DPO...I am really feeling it may be this month! I often feel this way, but something is different!


----------



## gumb69

ALimesh - fx this is it for you. they say many women, just know they are pregnant by a feeling that they get

Kelly- hope you get on ok with your exam tomorrow and hope the ms buggers off
your scan date is the same as my official test date. can't wait to see your little sticky bean on a scan pic. will you please put one up, i was a bit presumption assuming we would get to see your baby then, sorry xx

well i caved and i tested and of course it was a BFP. BUT!! don't be getting excited, it's a false positive, my official test date is wednesday, same date as Kelly's scan.
I have got false positive all the way up to the day before my official test date. so even if i test tomorrow and it's positive i can't assume it's real. only if i get my BFP on wed is it real, but i reckon AF is coming. i've bad cramps on my right hand side and low down like a pulling sensation. i keep running to the loo but no sign just yet. 
i reckon she will come on wednesday, the last 4 months i have gotten to my test date, i can't sleep the night before, then i test and then 2 mins after i see my BFN, the ole witch shows up. aHHHHHHHHHHHSKJDFLKAJSd pasj; f sorry just had to have a rant.


----------



## westbrja

Good luck on your exam tmw Kelly :thumbup:. Knock em dead girl! (I don't mean that literally :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Poor Gumb :hugs: Hang in there sweets.

Alimesh - Fx'd for your :bfp:

I'm at work and bored to death.


----------



## gumb69

thanks West xxx
hopefully the day will fly by for you xx


----------



## Melsue129

Gumb, Ive got my fx'd for you!!! The pulling sensation for me was the month I found out I was pregnant.... :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

I had a feeling with my first pregnancy. I also had the pulling sensation then. And I did again a few days ago from my belly button.

When I started to ttc this time around, i was having all kinds of symptoms on the first month, but it was my body regulating because I got my IUD removed... This month(3rd month), I am pretty sure I am. DH says I have a lot of symptoms. In ayurvedic medicine (Indian culture, my hubby is Indian) the body goes into a Kapha dosha or body type. Mine is definitely in Kapha. If it doesnt show up on the HPT within the next few days we are going to get a blood test. Usually I am dry 3-4 days before AF. She is due tomorrow and I have no signs she is coming. 

However I do hope she or a positive happens in the next few days.

Sometimes I wish men had to go through this process!:haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi: Newbies! Hope your stay here is short and sweet or you become as involved in with these lovely ladies that you stick around and lend your support once your stay is over. LOL:thumbup:

Mrs N sorry that nasty witch didn't hear me when I told her to bugger off! FXD that this is your cycle!

Gumb well let's look at the glass half full! We know you can make a positive hpt so lets wait and see what Wednesday brings I have everything crossed for that I can possible cross!

My fellow preggo ladies so excited for all the impending appts. AFM I'm just doing the day by day thing and praying everyday it we make it to August this time! Kelly can't wait for us to meet maybe in September or October before the snow flies for us and we can show off our babies to each other. YEAH!!!! Maybe that's what God was waiting for, me to have someone to experience it with and make life long friends out of it :shrug: I don't really care either way Im still very excited and wishing the next 9 months away. LOL:dohh:

:hugs: to you all that I missed very busy today at work sorry.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sunshine, If I am preggo my due date would be around yours. When did you get your positive. AF should come tomorrow maybe weds. I dont think she is coming.

I felt barfy all day long. Ugh!


----------



## Csunshine013

shaerichelle said:


> Sunshine, If I am preggo my due date would be around yours. When did you get your positive. AF should come tomorrow maybe weds. I dont think she is coming.
> 
> I felt barfy all day long. Ugh!

I got my positive at 12dpo last Wednesday. That's great you feel barfy! I haven't had the ms yet, as a matter of fact haven't had it in any of my other 4 pregnancies. The one I cared full term I didn't have any symptoms except the belly and kicking that accompanied it. LOL

fxd for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Csunshine013 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, If I am preggo my due date would be around yours. When did you get your positive. AF should come tomorrow maybe weds. I dont think she is coming.
> 
> I felt barfy all day long. Ugh!
> 
> I got my positive at 12dpo last Wednesday. That's great you feel barfy! I haven't had the ms yet, as a matter of fact haven't had it in any of my other 4 pregnancies. The one I cared full term I didn't have any symptoms except the belly and kicking that accompanied it. LOL
> 
> fxd for you!Click to expand...

I actually threw up a little, like in my mouth (tmi) lol. I tested yesterday. BFN. I Oed the first. You are lucky no symptoms. My son.. I barfed once and thats its besides being tired. that was 7 years ago and of course I was only 23 lol. so maybe now I am over 30 my body is different. I hope I get a BFP tomorrow.:baby:


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be hoping for a BFP for you to!

sunshine I would love to meet you to! I pray every night that my baby is growing and moving! Soon I will see if it is true.

Gumb of course I will post a pic so long as they give me one and all is good. I would assume to that the others would so don't worry about it. 

I finished my notes then went to study them and passed out for 3 hours! This little one sure makes mommy tired!


----------



## manchester1

arghh.. im like 25dpo. FRER = BFN!!!! had alot of crampng from 13-18dpo and a bit of cramping 3-6dpo....

today i on and off felt sick and was off food. also felt like crap. headaches and stuff.

but might be to do with how depressed i got when i got a bfn this morning. totally wanted a bfp and convinced myself i was preg when im blatantly not :(


----------



## shaerichelle

manchester1 said:


> arghh.. im like 25dpo. FRER = BFN!!!! had alot of crampng from 13-18dpo and a bit of cramping 3-6dpo....
> 
> today i on and off felt sick and was off food. also felt like crap. headaches and stuff.
> 
> but might be to do with how depressed i got when i got a bfn this morning. totally wanted a bfp and convinced myself i was preg when im blatantly not :(

Dont get your hopes up. Im not. Ive read several stories where people didnt get a positive for weeks. Sometimes I think the tests suck. I got a BFP then within a couple of mins the line vanished! :cry: I have taken several tests since then. Still negative. Is there anyway you can get a blood test? I am also sick today everytime I eat I get sick. Then I feel better after a few minutes.


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome to all the newbs :wave:
gumb hang in there :hugs:

no I'm not on the clomid this cycle - it kinda come as a surprise to even be onto a new cycle so no way I can get into the docs and get hold of it in time! got a couple of weeks off beginning of Jan so will be booking an appointment to get my prescription for it then. In the meantime trying the soy again afterall it certainly did something to be last cycle lol!


----------



## manchester1

i no, im kinda keeping my hopes up because there are people who got bfn at 25dpo and positive at 27dpo or 30dpo!! costing me a bloody fortune in hpt's!!!! i dont wan t to buy a bulk load on ebay coz i think it will jinx me lol!

woke up this morning...or maybe afternoon (just woke up) lol, felt really crap, head ache, stomach ache etc... really tired even though id just slept over 9 hrs!! i dont no what to feel. im going to docs tomorro for swine flu injection, might ask if i can havea blood test there.

oh ive been gettng mild cramps again past 24 hrs ish, alot of times when im lying down. keeps making me think AF is on her way!! 

my CM has totally dried up now, even though there was quite alot from 13dpo-20dpo ish...dunno what that means.


----------



## shaerichelle

manchester1 said:


> i no, im kinda keeping my hopes up because there are people who got bfn at 25dpo and positive at 27dpo or 30dpo!! costing me a bloody fortune in hpt's!!!! i dont wan t to buy a bulk load on ebay coz i think it will jinx me lol!
> 
> woke up this morning...or maybe afternoon (just woke up) lol, felt really crap, head ache, stomach ache etc... really tired even though id just slept over 9 hrs!! i dont no what to feel. im going to docs tomorro for swine flu injection, might ask if i can havea blood test there.
> 
> oh ive been gettng mild cramps again past 24 hrs ish, alot of times when im lying down. keeps making me think AF is on her way!!
> 
> my CM has totally dried up now, even though there was quite alot from 13dpo-20dpo ish...dunno what that means.

This is how I am feeling too! I have been like this since right after the O. I am now 14 DPO and still BFN. I am just hoping AF is on her way or I get a BFP soon. This drives you mad!


----------



## manchester1

what should i think. im not regular so i could have a super long LP, but 25dpo is quite long, but also long for no AF and BFN!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I was irregular. Then I got an IUD without hormones it regulated me. Got it out Sept. had a cycle Oct no cycle. Nov cycle. Figured my body probably needed that extra month to regulate. So maybe I am in the same boat as you, again. 

Have you charted? I was thinking about doing that. I am frustrated!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! Hope your all well today!

Mrs N great news that your getting an appt early Jan!

Kelly so sorry your so tired it will pass soon!

Hello to the newbies and Manchester you don't pop up very often!

afm just doing the day by day sinerio (taps her foot very impatiently)


----------



## manchester1

i dont chart i just use opk's!


----------



## shaerichelle

I havent done that either, lol.

Sheesh it was so much easier when I was 23. Knew I was ovulating tried once and sucess... 

:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

I temp but don't use opk's and I also check cm and that's how I have been able to pinpoint O the last 8 months.


----------



## shaerichelle

My cm has been egg white, then clear and watery, snotty and now its stretchy. I guess my whole cycle is messed up.


----------



## gumb69

stretchy - is a sign of fertilie mucus,!!
so fx for you.

well ladies, i rang and got more blood results and my progesterone was >191 and it shouldn't be above 100 with my meds. my official test date is tomorrow, but they have told me i can't test tomorrow, as i might still get a false positive!!!! i can't believe it.
they said cos my estrogen was so high, i might have released 2 eggs or have another cyst. i said i was hoping it might have been cos i was preggo, he said that is also possible but to wait until thurs to test instead of tomorrrow. i reckon AF is coming though cos i have the cramps, and i feel like im going to get the runs (sorry TMI!)

how am i going to wait all day tomorrow, i;m going coco loco!!!! what if AF comes, i think i've convinced myself, my boobs are sore again today. only when i press them in though


----------



## Kelly9

lol oh gumb you poor thing! Try and stay busy! I do hope it is cause you are preggo though!

csunshine whats up? 

I did my exam this morning and it was ok! I feel ok about it which is fantastic considering I was to sick to study most days!


----------



## gumb69

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
i'm still going to test tomorrow and if its a BFP i'm really going to drive myself :wacko: i still can't believe they moved my test date:growlmad:


----------



## brb08

I am in day 3 for my 2ww and this is my first time trying to conceive but I have been pregnant 2 times 1st was a miscarriage and 2nd time was my son. I am finding that ttc is way different then finding out your prego on an accident. I am a stay at home mom so I have nothing to do but my school work and since it is right before break I really do not have a lot of things to keep me busy. Is there any ideas of ways to stop thinking about how fast the time needs to go by


----------



## Melsue129

Gumb - stay strong and stay busy like Kelly said.... Sucks that they moved your test date but think about Testing on Thursday and visualize the :bfp:.... Im crossing everything for you, honey!!!! :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

gumb69 said:


> stretchy - is a sign of fertilie mucus,!!
> so fx for you.
> 
> well ladies, i rang and got more blood results and my progesterone was >191 and it shouldn't be above 100 with my meds. my official test date is tomorrow, but they have told me i can't test tomorrow, as i might still get a false positive!!!! i can't believe it.
> they said cos my estrogen was so high, i might have released 2 eggs or have another cyst. i said i was hoping it might have been cos i was preggo, he said that is also possible but to wait until thurs to test instead of tomorrrow. i reckon AF is coming though cos i have the cramps, and i feel like im going to get the runs (sorry TMI!)
> 
> how am i going to wait all day tomorrow, i;m going coco loco!!!! what if AF comes, i think i've convinced myself, my boobs are sore again today. only when i press them in though

Ohhhh Gumb, I wanna scream for you AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! How frustrating!!! :hugs:

I'm going shopping for a new crib tonight since DB and DS broke his at 7am :growlmad:. I probably won't buy anything but it will be exciting to look. I think I've officially hit the tire stage of pregnancy. I can't keep my eyes open.

How's everyone today?


----------



## shaerichelle

brb08 said:


> I am in day 3 for my 2ww and this is my first time trying to conceive but I have been pregnant 2 times 1st was a miscarriage and 2nd time was my son. I am finding that ttc is way different then finding out your prego on an accident. I am a stay at home mom so I have nothing to do but my school work and since it is right before break I really do not have a lot of things to keep me busy. Is there any ideas of ways to stop thinking about how fast the time needs to go by

I am also on school break. I thought I was on 14DPO, but now I have no clue. All my tests are BFN. I clean alot to keep myself busy. And I craft. Lately I have been reading about symptoms of pregnancy lol. I am at home all day too. SO I know how it is!


----------



## shaerichelle

gumb69 said:


> stretchy - is a sign of fertilie mucus,!!
> so fx for you.
> 
> well ladies, i rang and got more blood results and my progesterone was >191 and it shouldn't be above 100 with my meds. my official test date is tomorrow, but they have told me i can't test tomorrow, as i might still get a false positive!!!! i can't believe it.
> they said cos my estrogen was so high, i might have released 2 eggs or have another cyst. i said i was hoping it might have been cos i was preggo, he said that is also possible but to wait until thurs to test instead of tomorrrow. i reckon AF is coming though cos i have the cramps, and i feel like im going to get the runs (sorry TMI!)
> 
> how am i going to wait all day tomorrow, i;m going coco loco!!!! what if AF comes, i think i've convinced myself, my boobs are sore again today. only when i press them in though


:hugs: I am sorry you are going through this. I got a false positive. The stupid line went away after a couple of minutes. Its especially hard waiting, but I am going to try to trudge til friday. 

Maybe they are sore. I know mine have been for weeks. I keep saying I know this is not all in my head. I am really feeling these things. I am keeping my fx'd for you too.


----------



## gumb69

brb08 & shaerichelle hopefully your stay won't be too long in here

well ladies i'm off to bed i'm exhausted, well west made me exhausted all that talk of being tired. xx

so hopefully when i get up tomorrow the ole bag won't have shown.i'm going to test tomorrow even though i've been told it will probablybe a false positive. i bought 2 cb digi's so i'll use one tomorrow and it if says not pregnant then i know for definate that she is on her way. if it's positive then i'll just have to not get excited as i've been told it could be a false positive
i've spent all night googling high progestrone and estrogne and it's not pointing towards a BFP

night all god bless, xx sleep tight xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

gumb69 said:


> brb08 & shaerichelle hopefully your stay won't be too long in here
> 
> well ladies i'm off to bed i'm exhausted, well west made me exhausted all that talk of being tired. xx
> 
> so hopefully when i get up tomorrow the ole bag won't have shown.i'm going to test tomorrow even though i've been told it will probablybe a false positive. i bought 2 cb digi's so i'll use one tomorrow and it if says not pregnant then i know for definate that she is on her way. if it's positive then i'll just have to not get excited as i've been told it could be a false positive
> i've spent all night googling high progestrone and estrogne and it's not pointing towards a BFP
> 
> night all god bless, xx sleep tight xxx

Thank you.
Good luck to you tomorrow.


----------



## brb08

shaerichelle,

What are you going to school for? DO you go into school or go online? I am getting my Bacholer's degree in Health Administration and I go to the university of phoenix online.


----------



## shaerichelle

brb08 said:


> shaerichelle,
> 
> What are you going to school for? DO you go into school or go online? I am getting my Bacholer's degree in Health Administration and I go to the university of phoenix online.

I am going for my bachelors in visual communications (graphic design and marketing) @ westwood college. This is my 4th term after a few months break.

How long have you been going?


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck gumb!


----------



## westbrja

Fx'd for you Gumb! Good luck xx


----------



## brb08

shaerichelle said:


> brb08 said:
> 
> 
> shaerichelle,
> 
> What are you going to school for? DO you go into school or go online? I am getting my Bacholer's degree in Health Administration and I go to the university of phoenix online.
> 
> I am going for my bachelors in visual communications (graphic design and marketing) @ westwood college. This is my 4th term after a few months break.
> 
> How long have you been going?Click to expand...

I have been going for almost 3 years I just got my associates degree but my husband and I decided that I can stay off work till my oldest son starts kindergarden then I will begin my career. So then I decided what better way to spend the time than in school.


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb good luck, can't believe they moved your test date, how frustrating!

on nights at the moment, sending my body clock all off on a wonk lol! i don't know if I'm coming or going! think I'm cd5??!


----------



## manchester1

hmmm....went to sleep at 1am, woke at 4.30....really random. i NEVER wake in the night. then woke up around 8. felt ok but woke up with a headache. then as the day has progressed ive felt sick, like weird back of the throat sick...had a weird taste in my mouth...but maybe im imagining it!!! CM is kinda creamy but more yellowy! dunno what to think anymore...


----------



## dmn1156

Manchester have you tried making an appointment with the gp they can do a blood test which would be more accurate to say if you are pregnant or not fxd for you


----------



## manchester1

i feel weird going to ask so im just guna hold out for a few more days. guna buy hpt today and use it tomorrow....see what happens. ill be like 28dpo then!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

manchester it all sounds really positive, fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! Hope your all doing well!


Mrs N gotta hate those night shifts why don't they just leave us on the same shift when were ttc oh yeah they don't know but they should not mess with perfections. LOL Hope your body gets sorted out!

I didn't have a chance to read back but this page so will do that next!

afm doing the day by day thing. @@'s still very tender and still using the progesterone suppositories. 20 days until my scan (taps my foot very impatiently) LOL Went to DD's Christmas program at school yesterday and DH was off work so he went too. LOL Made him sit through the whole school's program. HEHEHEHE It was great!


----------



## manchester1

i dunno coz im 27dpo and i did a test 2 days ago which was BFN. so not sure how to feel??


----------



## Kelly9

So gumb?


----------



## gumb69

well it was a BFP today, but my official test date is TOMORROW!!!
i really feel like she is coming. i used FMU so i reckon the drugs were still concentrated in my system. i bought another two tests so i'm holdingmy pee and i'm desperate to go, these ones aren't as sensitive as the cb. so if this is negative then i'm def not pregnant, cos i'm 17dpo today and i think the one's i bought measure 50mui HCG. 
i didn't sleep all last night even though i know today is a false positive
i really have myself all worked up, i don't know how i'm going to feel if it is a BFN tomorrow!!! boobs still tender but only when pushed in


kelly - how was your scan xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb getting ready to leave for it in about 40 mins, just working on my water. I hope you get your BFP later today or tomorrow! I keep checking back.


----------



## gumb69

best of luck at your scan, you going on your own or is your DH going with you xxx
can't wait to hear all about it xx 
i'm going to poas at 8pm which is 18 minutes away and counting

good luck xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb I have everything crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

He is coming with me, and OMG I have to pee!!!!!! leaving in 15 mins


----------



## gumb69

i'm going to poas !!!


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> i'm going to poas !!!

I was getting all excited that you had already POAS! LOL


----------



## gumb69

ok so i peed and i'm very confused!!!
i held it for i think 3 and a half hours. i used the predictor test. i have been trying to google where it tells you how sensitive they are anyhow i'm rambling.
there are supposed to be 2 circles if you are pregnant. 
well there is definately one circle but that is to say the test worked, and then in the all important window, there is a faint pink line, but it is not a circle, it more of a straight line.
or maybe i've imagined the line, because i was staring at the pink test circle, maybe it transferred over to the other one in my eyes!! my DH isn't at home so he can't look, and i'm sure by the time he gets home, the line will be darker, because don't they go darker over time. also, i tried to take a picture for you guys, so i took with my phone but it came out as if there was nothing to see. 
so i'm still confused, i reckon the faint line is an evap or an imagination of mine from the control panel. i really really hope i get my BFP tomorrow and that i sleep tonight, otherwise it's going to be a llllooooong night
i always have to pee during the night, normally around 3am ,so do i pee on a stick then and class that as fmu or pee at 3, and then test at 7 am. or maybe AF will come.
i'm so freaking confused, all i want is my bfp and then i can be bump buddies with you guys xx


----------



## dmn1156

oh gumb what a pain i hate tests when you have to wait for a circle i had to wait for a cross i only ever got one line never the cross you can always post a pic anyway and we will hopefully see something id use the 3 am as fmu


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb I hate tests like that! ARGH!!!!:dohh:

Can't wait to come on here and see what your news is tomorrow! Everything still crossed for you!


----------



## Kelly9

posted in journal!


----------



## Melsue129

Ah Gumb never seen the circle tests... I would definitely try one at 3am or 7am, I think either one will be fine... The waiting sucks!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait for the morning gumb although it will be evening your time I think by the time I get out of bed.


----------



## manchester1

urgh feeling sick again today. work up, felt sick, didnt get up out of bed....wen i got up the sickness briefly went away, then came straight back....havent eaten anything yet though. 

must go buy an hpt today :-S


----------



## shaerichelle

manchester1 said:


> urgh feeling sick again today. work up, felt sick, didnt get up out of bed....wen i got up the sickness briefly went away, then came straight back....havent eaten anything yet though.
> 
> must go buy an hpt today :-S

That sounds like morning sickeness to me!:)

I got a BFN again today so who knows.


----------



## brb08

Is anyone testing on or around Christmas?


----------



## westbrja

Hey All!

Kelly - Congrats on an excellent scan!
Gumb - Can't wait for you to test. U know, you've been saying AF was gonna show for a week or more and she hasn't came. Not getting your hopes up but maybe she isn't coming.
Dmn - How are you?
Csunshine - Any m/s yet?
AFM - Woke up and went to the kids class Christmas parties. So adorable! My mom called and said I could have my Christmas early so I can go and buy some maternity clothes cuz I need them bad. I'm down to 1 pair of jeans and I leave them unbuttoned. So maybe I'll go shopping today. Well I wish today would hurry up cuz tmw morning is our appt. Can't wait, so excited!
Hope everyone else is doing well xxx.


----------



## Csunshine013

Manchester I would defo call the Dr and get a test or ask why your AF is MIA.


West no, no m/s yet. @@'s are very tender still though.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and oh so not patiently waiting for Gumb???? Were are you????


----------



## manchester1

argh. going to go to asda tonight and buy a test to use in morning. ive been putting off buying a hpt because i dont want to be dissapointed when it says bfn!!


----------



## manchester1

also i cant face eating really? like nothing makes me think omg i dont want to eat it, but generally food as a whole isnt so tempting for me. considering im rather large and like my food thats rly strange. ive eaten today a custard donut, some s&v twirls, and a piece of gouda cheese!


----------



## Csunshine013

manchester1 said:


> argh. going to go to asda tonight and buy a test to use in morning. ive been putting off buying a hpt because i dont want to be dissapointed when it says bfn!!

Make a Dr appt and you don't have to see bfn!


----------



## manchester1

yeh but then i gotta call up nd them say negative, right?


----------



## dmn1156

Ladies if your waiting on gumb then go back to page 399 and click on the link to her journal you will find the answer your waiting for there lol

how is everyone today


----------



## Kelly9

Sweet! Thanks DMN and gumb I posted in your journal! 

So I started taking my preg vites today also took 2 mg's of folic acid and a diclectine. My doc wanted me to take 5 mgs of folic acid! but my other doc said 1 was more then enough, what did your docs say?


----------



## dmn1156

i was given just folic acid which was 400mg wished it was lower tho made me constipated :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

400 mg's? Are you sure its that measurement cause thats a VERY EXTREME dosage? lol. YOu sure its not IUI's or some other? 

I took 2 mgs today and whatever is in my prenatale vitamine, I think there is another 1 mg. I am worried the iron will constipate me but with these prescription pills it is suppose to help with that so we'll see, if I don't poop in the next 3 to 4 days I will know they don't work!


----------



## dmn1156

lol sorry it says on the pack ug whatever that is meant to mean lol but def folic acid


----------



## Kelly9

maybe it's 4mgs then, I don't know the conversion but I was like no wonder you were getting constipated at 400! hahaha.


----------



## manchester1

well i nvr bought a hpt so didnt test lol. ten min after i got up ive got a sick knot in my stomach. could be coz i just woke up and tired. but its more than it normally is when im tired.

but the best ever....i got woken up by my neighbour asking if i can watch their 8 week old while they go out for half an hour!!!
awwwwwwwwwww so i have this cute tiny baby in his moses basket right next to me!! i looooooooooveeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## manchester1

BFN. wtf is going on.


----------



## Csunshine013

manchester1 said:


> BFN. wtf is going on.

Go to the Dr they are the only ones that can tell you what's up.


Hope everybody is doing well today! 

afm nothing new to report just kinda freaked out this am my @@'s weren't as sore as I thought they should be and cried thinking it was over again and then wham they are sore again :shrug: goodness this is going to drive me insane! so now I'm just [-o&lt; that we make it past 6 1/2wks so I can breath easier than I am atm.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww csunshine it's gonna be a tought couple weeks for you hun, so try to take it easy! Keep busy and just do stuff that keeps your mind occupied!


----------



## Csunshine013

Just back from lunch and received a call from the company handling my Mom's IRA and it will be in my account for me on Tuesday so I can go get the stuff for Christmas that I wanted but couldn't get cause I was waiting for pay day! WOOO HOOO!:thumbup:

@@'s are more tender now so it was all for nothing this am :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

See you freaked out for nothing!!!

I updated my ticker to going by O date I am due 3 days later. I think it makes more sense to use that date then date of LMP


----------



## shaerichelle

manchester1 said:


> BFN. wtf is going on.

Oh I am so sorry. I hope you get your answer soon. I also had a BFN today. Day 30 here.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> See you freaked out for nothing!!!
> 
> I updated my ticker to going by O date I am due 3 days later. I think it makes more sense to use that date then date of LMP

Yeah! That's good that you put your ticker different so we know when it happened and when to expect little one coming! I know the day I O'd so we'll see what the Dr says. :dohh: That is after he chews my backside for not waiting ttc until after one cycle :dohh: but he didn't say anything this time so :shrug:

Ok so this is what I am saying about having a another Aug due date so close to my first one. God wants me to enjoy every month of the year and doesn't want me to dwell on the past so he gave me this little miracle to help with that. My due date is Aug 22 and my first due date was Aug 21. So maybe the little one will surprise us all and come a week early or late :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

That is possible csunshine! I find it easier having changed my ticker to, it's to hard having a range of 4 days this will be easier.


----------



## gumb69

kelly - what website did you use to calculate your due date
i've been given 4wk +4 day, 4wk+5day and 5 weeks from three different websites x


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb :happydance: so so happy for you! :wohoo:

so it's pretty much just me not yet knocked up then :(
ugh, feeling sorry for myself today, ignore me!


----------



## shaerichelle

Mrs_N said:


> gumb :happydance: so so happy for you! :wohoo:
> 
> so it's pretty much just me not yet knocked up then :(
> ugh, feeling sorry for myself today, ignore me!

Nope you arent the only one..:(


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hi everyone! I'm not sure any of you would remember me...but I am one of the original members of Team Jellie Bellies! My husband and I started TTC last month, and now I'm on CD 28 of our second cycle TTC. Ever since having my son, my cycles have been 26 days long, but I took B6 this cycle, so that may be why I'm on CD 28 with no AF (unless I'm pregnant). I have not POAS yet...but I will probably POAS on Tuesday or something if AF hasn't arrived. Anyways...just wanted to pop in and say hi to the ladies that are wondering the same thing I'm wondering right now =).


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb I don't remember but go by your O date so take that date add 9 months then subtract 7 and that should be your due date! Simple! Ooo I need to add you to my bump buddies! I am so thrilled for you!

Welcome hatterassarah! Hope you get your BFP this cycle! We've had a few graduates recently but we all still post and pop by.


----------



## westbrja

Welcome Hatterassarah! Best of luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Mrs_N

:wave: welcome hatterassarah good luck! :dust:


----------



## gumb69

thanks Mrs N

Best of luck Hatterasarah


----------



## gumb69

thanks kelly i'll see if my due date changes x


----------



## gumb69

ok i did it my due date is 24th August. Doc said 25th august, what's a day i know!! but the more days i am along the less chance of miscarrying right?


----------



## imogensmummy

Hey ladies well the witch got me the day I was going to test so I'm out!!! Good luck for all of you getting ur bfp's I will be back in my next 2ww bye danni


----------



## HatterasSarah

Thanks girls!! Good Luck to all of you also =)


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N you will get your BFP soon im sure it is perfectly normal to get fed up when it is something you want so much keep your chin up it will be your turn soon enough :hugs:

gumb soo excited for you im really happy for you and your right everyday is closer to that safe zone 

how are you all doing today


----------



## gumb69

dmn- i like your possible names. x


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to be through the m/c trimester! Only another month to go!


----------



## gumb69

It's great that you got a heart beat, the chance of m/c are much lower now xx
you will be fine xxx how's the sickness at this stage for you x


----------



## Kelly9

well I am ok now, but it normally starts to kick in around 1 ish. Unless I get up early, if I get up early I have it first thing in the morning.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks gumb liking your new ticker im really glad you got your BFP lets hope and keep everything crossed Mrs N joins us all soon

Kelly everyday is another day stronger im sure all these little beans are going to be extra sticky it's the miracles of christmas 

well i am preparing to do battle with my doctors surgery in the morning i put in my request for my new inhalers and they said no they are not due till the 1st of jan well im sorry but i need them as when i had the flu my asthma got quite bad and i needed to take them more than usual and i dont want to struggle for breath all over christmas co of there silly no prescription until it is due rule sorry for the rant but it annoyed me a little it is only 12 days early


----------



## Kelly9

Can't you go to your docs and get a new prescription?


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn that seems a bit ridiculous! what if you were going on holiday for 3 weeks??!
and thanks hun, i know it will happen eventually, it's the fact that we are fast approaching the 1 year mark and I do not like that number at all! 
apologies for being grumpy! 

gumb I'm sure you'll be fine, take the docs number - an extra day is an extra day! 
kelly 2nd tri will be here before you know it! 

okay, PMA, I will be joining all you girls in the preggo forums this cycle!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Okay, so I figured I would add my month's trials and tribulations to this thread...to see what y'all think! 

I started taking 100mg of B6 on CD1 of this cycle, because ever since my first PP AF (I BFed my son for a year and therefore didn't have a period that whole time), my cycles have only been about 26 days long, and I was hoping B6 would help if I had a LPD or something. I also took Evening Primrose Oil from CD1 till 1DPO to help with my fertile cm, as I've mostly had globby cm during O rather than EWCM since having my soon. Well, I think the B6 may have made me ovulate later, as I got major EWCM on CD 17 and 18 (whereas, I ovulate normally on CD 14). I am now on CD 29, which is 3 days later than when AF would usually show up, but I'm not really considering myself late, since I ovulated 3 or 4 days later than I usually do. Today I am either 11 or 12 DPO.

I've had a few symptoms that totally made me think I was pregnant, but a few that have also made me definitely feel not pregnant. This morning I woke up at 2:30 AM wide awake, and was awake for about an hour and a half. I had major insomnia when I was pregnant with my son, so I looked at this as a good sign. Then, my son woke up around 5:30 with a high fever this morning. I woke up to get him some motrin, blew my nose when I was in the bathroom, and had blood coming out of my nose. I never really had this with my son, but I've heard this is a good pg sign. Also this morning when I brushed my teeth, I spit out blood in my toothpaste (didn't really have this with my son till about 12 weeks, but again, I've heard it's an early pregnancy symptom of some sort). I've been really moody, had sore boobs, and have broken out a little bit...but all of these things always happen to me before AF shows up...so those things make me think :af: is about to show up. I moderate another ttc/pregnancy/mommy website, and some of my girlfriends there are major POAS pushers, and convinced me to test today, so I used a CBE digi about 2 hours ago, and it said 'Not Pregnant." I only peed for about 4 seconds, as I had peed about an hour before that, so of course they told me I needed to get a more sensitive line test and take it tomorrow morning with FMU. 

I'm sort of thinking Af is going to show up late because I think the EPO and the B6 may be messing with my cycles, but I really don't know enough about them to make a good judgement. What do you all think? This is my first time TTC (second month, though) as my son was a welcome surprise. And though we have many TTCers on our site, not many of them have used EPO or B6, so they don't really have a lot of experience with supplements effecting their cycles. 

Sorry if I rambles on...my toddler is running around the house like a mad man right now, so I lost my train of thought a few times!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Congrats on the pregnancies Kelly, gumb and dmn! Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!!

Mrs. N, what methods are you using each month? I hope you get your BFP soon, as I'm sure you will ;)


----------



## gumb69

i'd say test tomorrow with FMU and best of luck.
the vitamins might have lengthened your cycle. let us know how you get on.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs_N said:


> dmn that seems a bit ridiculous! what if you were going on holiday for 3 weeks??!
> and thanks hun, i know it will happen eventually, it's the fact that we are fast approaching the 1 year mark and I do not like that number at all!
> apologies for being grumpy!
> 
> gumb I'm sure you'll be fine, take the docs number - an extra day is an extra day!
> kelly 2nd tri will be here before you know it!
> 
> okay, PMA, I will be joining all you girls in the preggo forums this cycle!


I know that is going to be my argument tomorrow but when i had flu as i knew the doctor would not help as i had been to him first and he said well your pregnant here is some simple cough linctus which did nothing so i went to Boots who were a lot more helpful and gave me a better cough mix and advised if my asthma got worse to take it up to 8 puffs a day which the most i ever took it in a day is 6 but there is only 60 blisters per accuhaler and i only get issued 2 per month so i am phoning first thing and am going to explain and hope they issue it or im going to say i want an appointment to see a doctor to get my inhalers that way lol and your allowed to be grumpy i dont think a year is a good length of time for anyone but your right PMA you will be joining us this cycle :hugs:

Hatterassarah they all sound good symptoms and it is not all over till the nasty :witch: shows her ugly head good luck to you


----------



## gumb69

dmn- it's crazy.if you need your inhaler you need it, tell your doctor to go back to medical school. i hope you get your inhaler tomorrow xx


----------



## dmn1156

gumb it is a little crazy im sure it is more his overzellous receptionists and im sure i will get them as im away from the 28th to the 2nd and need them before then 
how are you feeling so far x


----------



## gumb69

feeling ok, my stomach feels a bit like i've done a hundred sit ups today.
my (.)(.) aren't as sore today so i'm freakin out!!!
i think i'm going to stop googling m/c cos i'm driving myself up the wall.


----------



## Mrs_N

definately definately stop googling gumb! 
dmn I'm sure you'll get through to them in the end!
hatterasarah I am using soy to try and help me ovulate - in 11 months I have had 8 cycles and only ovulated twice for sure, possibly 3 times. it is incredibly frustrating because most of the time we have absolutely zero chance of conceiving because I'm not releasing any eggs.


----------



## dmn1156

gumb step away from google my (.)(.) were not sore till 6 weeks i think and they did not stay sore for long it can come and go but ms may well kick in in the next week or so you got a christmas miracle and im sure it is going to be an extra sticky bean


----------



## Kelly9

My boobie soreness comes and goes, I find it not so bad in the am and worse in the pm. Depends what I am doing and if I am wearing a bra! lol I have rarely gotten out of my Pj's since christmas break started unless I was going somewhere, went and got some groceries in them today! 

I think the preg vites I was taking have constipated me already I am on day three and nothing, I will have to eat some all bran tomorrow to get me going again before the cramping takes over. Stupid iron, why do we need it anyway!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly no idea you get plenty of iron from red meat and green veg lol well i have never been shopping in my pjs not sure id get away with it either they have sheep all over them i think i'd get a few funny looks lol


----------



## Kelly9

Mine are grey with white reindeer that have christmas lights in there antlers! lol


----------



## dmn1156

lol no idea how you got away with it then lmao


----------



## Kelly9

Cause no one cares, it's not like I was going into work dressed like that! No one even gave me weird looks! My jammy's are just comfy although they will need a washing soon!


----------



## gumb69

:rofl: at least you were comfy doing your shopping. 
have you started to show yet? x


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly yes at least you were comfy and it is nice you live where no one cares lol

Well i did not get thorough to the snotty receptionist she said it is due on the 1st and there is nothing she can do so i asked for an appointment doctor wont see you for a prescription request so no go and then the cheeky moo told me to register at my dads gp whilst im away and get my inhalers that way and i said im not doing that talk about stupidity at it's utmost the best deal i got was i can put a new request in on the 23rd and collect it on the 24th and attach a note saying im away from the 28th to the 2nd and she will try to get it done stupid stupid stupid women have you ever heard anything like it sorry for the long rant 
hope your all having a good day


----------



## gumb69

:grr:](*,)
what a silly woman, she obviously has no clue, and obviously she doesn't realise how serious inhalers are for asmthatics. what a silly moo!!! Honestly!!!!
hope you are feeling ok, you all set for christmas.


----------



## gumb69

dmn- can you remember the hcg levels in pregnancy. i'm sure you posted them or did i dream it ?


----------



## gumb69

i got my blood results back from the tests i had done on thursday.
progesterone 95.5. Estrogen 3660. HCG 170.(18dpo)
i had them taken again today(22dpo), so hopefully my HCG should be a lot higher.honestly, i am sooo paranoid, 
Fs said still don't take any hormonal support. i'm getting bloods done everyweek if my progesterone drops below 60 then i'll be put on the cyclogest.
i'm glad i'm getting my bloods done every week it will put my mind at ease a tiny bit.
still taking each day as it comes


----------



## dmn1156

I did post them gumb il have a quick look hang on i know stupid moo was so stuck up anyway i have enough just to last till christmas eve i found one in my bag which has 6 left in it so fxd im nearly all done got food shopping to do and some wrapping to do what about you you all set


----------



## dmn1156

Here they are gumb i had to go back for what seemed like forever to find them lol but here you go your levels seem great 

3
5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4
5 - 426

5
19 - 7,340

6
1,080 - 56,500

7-8
7,650 - 229,000

9-12*
25,700 - 288,000


----------



## gumb69

thanks dmn xx

i wrapped a few more prezzie's today and i've nearly everything bought, so delighted.
the weather here is very bad, it's been snowing and the roads are lethal


----------



## dmn1156

yw hun the roads hee are the same it has not snowed for a few days but the paths and roads are complete ice nightmare nearly gone over a few times already


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! Welcome Hattarus hope your stay here is short and sweet!

Kelly I always wear my pj's if I ever get into a accident taking my DD to school I'll be in trouble. :blush: They are just an old pair of sweat pants but they are totally worn out. LOL

dmn so sorry that twit at the Dr's office is being so difficult!

Mrs N PMA!!!! Yes your joining the preggo line this cycle!!!!!!!!!!

hope I didn't miss anyone but if I did sorry my brain isn't functioning all to well. :blush:

afm still have tender @@'s but that's about all I've noticed until today felt a wave of nasua (sp) I am hungry and not feeling to hot atm... 15 days until I go for my early scan!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Csunshine all good symptoms looking good in another week you may get full on nausea glad your feeling generally ok tho. My doctors receptionist i have decided is a brainless bint with no medical knowledge or just does not care she wants to try being asthmatic and pregnant and just over flu and see if she needs her inhaler lol i cant believe she was so snotty over the whole thing


----------



## Mrs_N

thats crazy dmn, sounds like she's being really difficult with you!

a&e was mad today - the board just read: fell over, ankle injury, slipped on ice, wrist injury, fell over.... and repeat lol! 
lots of broken bones, it's dangerous out there people don't wear your stilettos!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N sounds like havoc for you i must admit i got the spade out and a big bag of salt and cleared the pavement around the house as for stilettos not much chance of me wearing them in this weather lol. And yes the dopey receptionist is being very difficult she would not even make me an appointment to see the doctor as she said id ask for a prescription while i was there and im not due it so basically tough and i explained as well i was away when it was due she told me to register at my Dads gp in manchester for the issue i told i refused to do that and she will get the damn thing done so i am going to put it in on wednesday and pick it up thursday if she does not do it i am going to refuse to leave the surgery till it is done lol


----------



## Mrs_N

surely it's really not up to her whwther or not you ask the GP for a repeat script, and if you did and the doc says yes well then, they are the doctor afterall! grr!


----------



## dmn1156

i know i tried everything she would not do anything there is a different receptionist on tomorrow afternoon so im going to try her i can wait but i did not really want to go out christmas eve it is going to be totally manic on the roads


----------



## Kelly9

You crazy Uk chicks! You would die in Canada with all the snow and ice we get! I went to paris a while ago and they got like 2 cm of snow and everyone freaked out, they shut the roads and buses down and everything! It was kind of funny. We have a good couple of feet of snow outside right now and it's still coming down!

DMN I would complain to her boss if I were you, and just call back and make an appointment from home, just say you think you have a chest infection. Then when you get in tell doc whats really up. 

Csunshine, my morning sickness didn't really sink in till close to week 6, I did have a couple of waves though between 4 and 6 weeks. I hope it holds off a little bit longer for you I wouldn't wish this on anyone! My tummy muscles are so sore from dry heaving. Feels like I've done 100 sit ups.


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah it does drive me a bit barmy the way everything shuts down when we get a couple of inches of snow, but we are just not kitted out for it - can't spend millions of pounds updating all the travel systems for the couple of days a year it may or may not snow! 
i don't get the airports though - the same planes that take off here land in canada or russia, so why can't they take of here when it's snowing?! wierd!

Kelly I hope you ms subsides soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

We get a lot of snow and ice too Kelly so I defo know what you mean. I lived in NC for a while and they usually get the ice storms before the snow maybe once a year a good storm. The people were crazy driving fast and most of them ending up in a ditch. :dohh: 

Mrs N to answer your question about airplanes taking off and landing well the FAA are the ones that control that. They have to have so much visibility to take off or land. I'm a travel agent and was actually stranded about 90 miles from my home a couple years ago because it was snowing in my home town and they weren't allowed to land. It's pretty rediculous as I could see just fine but something to do with their instruments. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

And out here in canada we are equipped with De-icing fluids and chemicals that are sprayed on the planes and runways prior to take off. They close the airports here once or twice a year but normally when it is blizzarding out with zero visibility and strong winds. 

I hope it goes away to. Today is a not so good day.


----------



## manchester1

loveeeeeeeeee the snow. just built a snowman!!!
i once did go outin my pjs...infact pj shorts!!!! and a huge mens baggy t shirt, and crashed, and was highly embarassed!! served me right i suppose!!!


----------



## westbrja

We always get lots of snow here in Michigan. I don't mind the snow if I don't have to drive in it. I also wouldn't mind if it didn't last 6 months either :growlmad:.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah but we really didn't have much of the cold winter weather as it was really nice in November but December has been BRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Kelly9

Same here cold this month, our snow lasts 4 to 5 months. It sucks. I like it till about jan then I want it to go away. 

I put up a bump pic in my journal ladies. Not much to see but there is a little bumpy well if you saw my body before you would see it lol.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello is everybody ready for Christmas?


----------



## shawnie

ready as I'll ever be lol I am looking forward to the BBQ! My BIL always gets the best meats for christmas.. My sister gave me a gift for the baby and my niece thought it was for her so she started opening it hahaha I know what it is now lol It's a nice warm blanket, I just don't know the print on it lol I taped it back up to re-open it.

I keep forgetting your in MICH west. I was born there and have tons of family there. I love the snow but couldn't live in it. I am too spoiled here lol It's been real cold here for me as it is and its just a little icy tips on the grass but nothing like what you all get... Just over the mountains here about 2 miles there are ice warnings for the roads. Im glad I never drive that way, I go more towards the beaches lol


----------



## dmn1156

i was hoping to be i got soo tired whilst out i am going to have to go out tomorrow first thing and do the rest just run out of energy lol how is everyone today


----------



## Kelly9

I am all set! We got the game tonight and christmas dinner tomorrow! Yippee!!!! And so far no MS!!!!!!!!! Although it's still early in the day here.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope your ms stays away Kelly!

dmn hope your get it finished tomorrow!

Shawnie camping sounds lovely! I would love to do it some place warm this time of year but seeing as it's very cold here with snow I'll be planting my backside on the couch and just chillaxin!

DD and I have to make our Christmas cookies tomorrow afternoon so Santa can have a few! I must make a note to grab some frosting tonight. I usually like them without frosting but DD likes to decorate. LOL

If I don't get on tomorrow just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas and :hugs: to all my BNB ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mrs_N

I hope everyone has a fabulous christmas!
Just a few final bits of wrapping for me to do before heading off to work. hubby is on christmas lunch duty so that I can relax & enjoy the morning!


----------



## dmn1156

Well i got finished i was up and out by 8am lol but am all wrapped and ready to go i do however feel exhausted now and it is only 12.30 pm lol

Hope everyone is doing really well today and i hope you all have a really lovely christmas xx


----------



## westbrja

Happy Holidays!!! Hope everyone is all finished shopping and wrapping cuz times almost up lol. We r celebrating today since DB and I both have to work on Christmas Day. DS was pissed off cuz Santa ate all the cookies lmao. So cute! All the family will be here soon to open presents and have breakfast. I'd better get up and around.
Kelly - Hope the m/s stays away so you can enjoy some holiday food.
Csunshine - I'm with you on the unfrosted cookies.
Shawnie - Yeah I forget you're from here too. If I moved away I wouldn't miss it either lol.


----------



## Csunshine013

Here's hoping each and everyone of you has the Merriest of Christmas's!

The snow is really coming down here and they are predicting approx 12-15 inches by Saturday morning. I can handle the snow, but the wind is a pain in the arse! The blizzard warnings are only hours away.:dohh:

I have one last present and then I can wrap it all up! I have spent soooo much $ this year :blush: I truly hope the family doesn't expect this every year. 

afm was driving down the road and started gagging OMG I thought if I have to pull over I'll never get out of the snow piled there :dohh: so it was just a gag thank goodness! Had a few gags but nothing to make mention of.

Hope your all doing well!:hugs: from South Dakota USA


----------



## Kelly9

Merry Christmas from Airdrie Alberta! It's not snowing here but we already got crap loads to do us. 

The game last night was a lot of fun, calgary lost in the shootout but I guess you can't win em all. 

I am gearing up to make my turkey dinner tonight as we're going out tomorrow, I am being lazy atm though.

Csunshine yay for gagging! Welcome to my life!


----------



## westbrja

I think I heard some freezing rain is coming this way tonite and tmw. I want us all to be careful. We don't need any ER trips over the holidays.


----------



## dmn1156

Hope you all stay safe over the christmas period 

I think i have overdone it over the last few days got a lot of achy pain in the lower stomach area im going to have a small drink with my Dad and grab an early'ish night lol


----------



## trumpetbum

Well my youngest who still believes in Father Christmas is in bed desperately trying to stay still and get to sleep poor dear, dd1 appears to be asleep but I need both sleeping so that I can wrap the last presents, fill their stockings and go to bed. I think I'll have a nice glass of red as I have a bottle for dh and I with dinner and am not planning to have overdo the booze tomorrow. I shouldn't really have anymore doritos or guacamole. A busy day, and 1 closer to testing day.


----------



## manchester1

merry xmas!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Merry Christmas to you as well. 
Today I got a BFN 37 days into my cycle and no AF. argh.


----------



## manchester1

hi all. trying not to come on so much on here not to get too worked up. if im pregnant id be like 7 weeks now lol..so lost most hope now! no symptoms, negative hpt. found out my friend is 3 months pregnant, they wer eonly trying for 1 months. :'( depressing innit...

ne how, got appt with gyne and infertility specialist in jan so summit to look forward to!


----------



## gumb69

hopefully they will figure out what is going on manchester x

i'm driving myself demented. only 2 more sleeps till my hospital appointment, i honestly don't know what i'm going to do if my hcg levels haven't increased. i suppose that means my pregnancy is no longer viable.
it's been the longest week of my life!!

i hope everyone else is keeping ok x


----------



## dmn1156

gumb im sure your appointment is going to go just fine 

i hope your all ok and doing well


----------



## westbrja

Gumb I just posted in your journal :hugs:.

Dmn - How are you? How was your Christmas?


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb I hope all goes so perfectly and smoothly at your appointment!!! I will be thinking of you.

I was lucky and got a reprieve from the ms on christmas day but have been dry heaving all morning so my hopes of it being gone were dashed.


----------



## dmn1156

West i had a lovely christmas how about you? apart from feeling a little tired and a constant need for the toilet im fine how you feeling 

Kelly glad you got a break from ms for christmas day hopefully not long before it eases up for you altogethter


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: gumb, thinking of you, I hope it all goes well :dust:

hope everyone had a nice christmas! I'm shattered, hardly been at home been working most of the time. finally get one day off tomorrow so a duvet day for me I think!
no sign of ov yet again :(


----------



## gumb69

Hey Mrs N enjoy your duvet day tomorrow
say a prayer for me tomorrow, i'm hoping to get good news tomorrow.i'm dreading it!!
i think this has been the longest week of my life.if my hcg levels haven't gone up then that's it, i've lost the baby.
i think i'm either 6 weeks today or tomorrow, any idea what should i see tomorrow.
please ladies keep every thing crossed cos i'm going out of my head, i have never been so nervous in all my life.


----------



## Kelly9

We're def thinking of you gumb! 

mrs n i sure do hope you o this cycle


----------



## manchester1

gumb , how was appt?

hmm...my boobs are weird atm, got proper weird dark vein on my left boob thats come up from no where and my nipples are much darker!!!


----------



## gumb69

manchester- apt not till tomorrow
i'd test again if i were you. x


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb I have everything crossed for you! :hugs: Know how nerve racking this wait is but your almost there. Praying that it all goes well!

Kelly glad your ms stayed away for Christmas! 

Manchester I would defo test again and if no af in a week then see a doctor.

Mrs N duvet day sounds lovely! Hope you O soon! 

afm just doing the day to day things sometimes I feel sicky but others not so bad :shrug: I gag when I brush my teeth and then if I smell or see something yucky. LOL:dohh: 8 days until my scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for 8 days!!!!! OMG I am so excited for you sunshine!!!


----------



## manchester1

got appt in 10th jan with gyne so will just mention then and see what he thinks. will be a nice surprise if positive , if not i wont be so dissapointed. trying not to get my hopes up any more! will buy a test tmoro!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Sounds like a good plan Manchester!:thumbup:


I'm off for the night hope you all had a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## manchester1

had really itchy feet all week. weird.


----------



## shaerichelle

My friend told me today she had negatives on all her tests. 7 weeks she got an u/s and that is how she knew.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovley 2ww ladies hope your all well!

I am starting to get really excited but oh so scared as well. Only 7 days now until the scan! WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb how did it go? Noticed you haven't been on, I sure hope thats not a bad thing. I'll be thinking of you lovely bump buddy.


----------



## gumb69

Kelly9 said:


> Gumb how did it go? Noticed you haven't been on, I sure hope thats not a bad thing. I'll be thinking of you lovely bump buddy.

they didn't scan me as said still to early.they said to ring them on MONDAY!! for my results!! just took my bloods and said just keep on taking the medication that prescriped and just hope all goes well, so i've 6 more sleeps to wait before i find out how my hcg levels are doing!!!:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there gumb it'll pass soon! Keep yourself busy.


----------



## dmn1156

gumb hope the time passes quickly im sure they will come back nice and high


----------



## Csunshine013

Positive thoughts coming your way Gumb! I know the waiting sucks but we can do this together! Remember there's a reason we got pg on the same cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies,

I got my scan today and I saw some bleeding in their(very small) not to much like a little burst(nothing major) and then I thought i saw a round thing in their, she told me wait and let my OB tell me what they saw..So i'm praying it's a baby..I'll keep you posted


----------



## manchester1

good luck!! dno whats going on with me. boobs hurt. felt a bit sick this eve. hmmm... not gna test though!


----------



## gumb69

manchester TEST TEST TEST


----------



## gumb69

manchester- do you not have a journal so we can stalk you?


----------



## manchester1

no i dont lol! i dno if i feel sick from lack of sleep...hardly slept all week...or ms...weird.
i dnt rly have any other symptoms. heavy boobs at night,veiny,darker, itchy feet, feeling a bit sick. but according to when i thought id ovulate di wud be 8 wks by now!


----------



## gumb69

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my scan today and I saw some bleeding in their(very small) not to much like a little burst(nothing major) and then I thought i saw a round thing in their, she told me wait and let my OB tell me what they saw..So i'm praying it's a baby..I'll keep you posted

Hi Dipar butt, i don't want to burst your bubble but i'm 6 weeks pregnant and they wouldn't scan me at the hospital yesterdy as they said it was still too soon to see something. hopefully it is a baby in their though.


----------



## westbrja

Gumb - I don't know why they told you it was too early. I was scaned at 7+1, but according to the US tech 6+5 and we could see the baby, yolk sac, and the heart beating. We even measured the hb. Altho baby was very tiny I could still see it. Those hcg tests only take 20 minutes according to my lab. So you get on the horn and biug the shit outta them. Hell the stress of waiting alone is enough to cause problems. What are they thinking?
AFM - I have had constant nausea and on the verge of puking for a few days now. My levels must be peaking. Ugh!!!


----------



## gumb69

i know i'm driving myself demented!!!!
i'm afraid every time i go for a pee that i'll see blood, then my friend scared the crap out of me saying if you see a brown discharge then it's a bad sign, she had a miscarriage earlier this year.i love her to bits, but i just want to be :ignore: 
so far no brown discharge, i hope i get to monday with no bleed/brown discharge. then if my bloods aren't back before i'll get them on monday, then i'll ring the fertility clinic if i get to monday and see if they can bring forward my scan. my scan should be on fri 8 th january.
this is just torture

sorry you are feeling sick, but if it makes you feel any better it's a good sign xx


----------



## dmn1156

gumb a little brown discharge does not necessarily mean anything so you ignore away i had spotting early on and i made it to now i am in agony lol but plodding along i hope they get your results back to you quicker as the torture of waiting is the worst im sure it is all going to work out for you tho xx


----------



## Mrs_N

oh gumb :hugs:
positive thoughs, everything will be aok! 

starting to get a few signs that I may ov afterall this time around! :thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

oh Mrs N go jump on your hubby xx


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Gumb!

west so sorry your feeling ill! Hopefully it will pass soon!

dipar already replied to this in another thread fxd for you!

dmn hope she moves soon!

Mrs N like Gumb said go jump DH! LOL

afm not much just waiting until Tuesday! 6 days! WOOO HOOO!


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - what are your plans to make the time fly by between now and tuesday. which is only 5 sleeps away. what time is your scan at on tuesday. x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - what are your plans to make the time fly by between now and tuesday. which is only 5 sleeps away. what time is your scan at on tuesday. x

Well I have to work tomorrow until 5:15pm then DH and DD and I are going to have a wii tourney! I think:shrug: DH will probably get snackered and go to bed early, kinda like I would like to do tonight again only with out the getting up at 1am! :dohh: Friday night we are going to hang out with another couple and then Saturday and Sunday just the normal house things and probably some more wii. LOL I paid $250 for it so want to make sure I get my $ out of it! Then Monday will drag arse as usual if we're not busy then I get my scan Tuesday at 3:30pm central standard time (it's 2:10pm here now)

What do you have planned for the next couple of days?


----------



## Kelly9

Gumbhang in there hun. I was told that 6 weeks would be to early to, besides if you can wait till 7 or 8 for a scan you will see a lot more and won't have to wait as long to reach 9 weeks which is where your chances of mc go down quite a bit. 

csunshine, yay only 6 more days! My true countdown will be on once Jan gets here for my 12 week scan. Plus my mil in coming to visit the same day! So it's gonna be a doubly exciting day eventhough I will have class.

Mrs N, I really really really hope you get to O this cycle, just make sure you're getting some at least every second day!


----------



## gumb69

kelly- i take it you haven't told your MIL it will be soo exciting. you will get a much clearer scan x

sunshine you are 6 hours behind me. so it will be evening time before i get to see your lovely pic.

dmn- hope yu are ok, why are you in agony? is the baby pressing on something it shouldn't be pressing on x

i'm seriously thinking i'm not pregnant anymore. i'm not tired, i thought by 6 weeks you were hardly able to keep your eyes open. its. 9.30pm and i've just cleaned two of my bathrooms, and some of the bedrooms. we have folk coming over tomorrow to celebrate the new year.
i'm going to ring the hospital tomorrow and see if my results are available, ineed to know.x


----------



## dmn1156

gumb im not sure if it is baby or what it is but i can barely move at the moment i have really bad pain on my left lower side of my bump and a similer pain in my right groin but that pain could be compensating for the pressure lol no idea no midwife till the 19th of jan


----------



## gumb69

you poor thing. is a siatic nerve maybe x


----------



## dmn1156

maybe it is a pain literally lol gumb try not to worry i did not start to feel tired till 8 weeks and then not massively im more tired now than i was first trimester im sure your going to be fine il keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh I had that last time and the pain went from my thigh around my hip and down my buttock :blush: I went to physical therapy in a warm water pool to help it and did exercises at home. It truly sucked hope it gets better for you!


----------



## dmn1156

i hope so as my DS said to me today Mum why are you walking like you have pood yourself :blush: i said i am in pain thankyou vey much i was mortified lol


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb don't worry about being more tired I don't find myself overly more tired but then again I am also not really doing anything. I had such bad diarrhea and cramping from it the other day I thought for sure it couldn't be good for the baby but it was just gas and bloating. I was in agony though ate some spicy salami in excess and paid for it later that day! 

I'm getting ready to head out for wings now I hope it all settles well! Happy new year to those quite a few hours ahead of me! Just incase I don't get on tomorrow.


----------



## westbrja

Yay for loose stools! First time in 3 weeks (TMI but I'm soooo excited lol) 
Gumb - Good for you going to the hospital. Way to be proactive. Praying for good results. If it matters I'm just now starting to feel exhausted and tired.
Csunshine - I'm thinking that Wi sounds like fun. DB wants a XBOX 360. I actually like playing certain video games but can't bring myself to let us spend $200 on it.
Dmn - Hope the pain goes away soon.
Kelly - When do classes start back?
Well I guess I'm headed to bed since I have to work tmw. Happy New Year!


----------



## Kelly9

Classes start for me on Jan 11 so I still have just under 2 weeks off. Feeling a bit icky tonight. Might be the food I ate and did not sleep well last night I can't wait to go to bed. 

Gumb let us know how you get on ok!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Classes start for me on Jan 11 so I still have just under 2 weeks off. Feeling a bit icky tonight. Might be the food I ate and did not sleep well last night I can't wait to go to bed.
> 
> Gumb let us know how you get on ok!

I been feeling yucky for the past few days also. I can't really complain cuz I didn't have it as bad as you but it still sucks. It helps to eat, but I can only eat so much in a day. Have you found anything else that helps?


----------



## Csunshine013

West the XBox 360 is a good purchase! you can rent the different games so it would be a good investment. 

Kelly hope your feeling better today!


dmn hope your getting some relief would hate for you to look like you pooed yourself much longer. LOL I know it's not a laughing matter but kids say the darnest things :dohh:

afm made it another day and only 5 sleep until my scan getting very very excited now! I can't wait to see the little ones heart beating away!I haven't really been sick just the queazy feeling every now and then. OMG I was craving Bananna Peppers last night and ate the last of the jar and would have had more if there was more! :blush: I did the same with DD. 


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## dmn1156

Sunshine kids dont they just lol im trying to walk as normally as possible lol. nearly there for your scan so excited for you

hope everyone is well 

And a happy new year to all


----------



## Kelly9

West I found sleeping in helped to but if you can't do that then thats useless lol.

I am feeling blah today. Not to great but not the worst I've felt. I am hungry to though so maybe food will make it feel better. I am going to have the lonliest new years ever I have no plans whatsoever and DH Is working till just after midnight. How shitty. 

Well I must find some food.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> West I found sleeping in helped to but if you can't do that then thats useless lol.
> 
> I am feeling blah today. Not to great but not the worst I've felt. I am hungry to though so maybe food will make it feel better. I am going to have the lonliest new years ever I have no plans whatsoever and DH Is working till just after midnight. How shitty.
> 
> Well I must find some food.

I will call you and wish you a Happy New Year and I will defo see you on FB!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Well happy new year to all hope your alldoing ok today


----------



## Kelly9

I caught up to you all! Happy new years!


----------



## gumb69

how are you all doing ladies?
x


----------



## manchester1

errr dont no wot 2 think. no symptoms just sure boobs are bigger and veinier..lol


----------



## gumb69

manchester - did you go to your gp or did you test again?


----------



## manchester1

no lol coz i cud be imagining it and dont want to be dissapointed :-S

thats literaly the only difference i see/feel. nothing else. just slightly bigger boobs and more promenant veins!


----------



## gumb69

manchester - that's all the symptoms i have too,so you could be pregnant, at least test and put your mind at ease either way!!! please x


----------



## Mrs_N

happy new year girls!
here's to 2010 - the year of :bfp: and :baby:

manchester test again! :test:

no ov yet here but it's still looking possible. come on eggy!


----------



## gumb69

hey mrs n- hope you've been getting loads of :sex: just in case
are you poas? or cm checking? hope 2010 brings you a :baby:


----------



## gumb69

i had a few crazy dreams last night. i also dreamt that i had a scan and they told me i was having twins, i also dreamt i was single and kept going from one relationship to the other and each relationship lasted a year then i realised they werent for me, i.e too small, didn't dress properly.i can't believe how fickle i was, thank god it was a dream!!!!!!!
felt sick about half an hour ago i hope it was pg related and not all in my head!


----------



## Mrs_N

I am poas and cm and cp checking gumb!
i hear crazy dreams are more common in pregnancy lol!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N it is looking good hope that eggy comes out soon 

gumb all sounds good so far and as for dreams yes you really do have some weird dreams sickness is a good sign too im sure your results tomorrow are going to be great 

Manchester i would test again or go and see your gp a blood test may be better for you have if you are getting negative hpts

hope everyone is doing good today

afm got another cold this pregnancy is sure wiping me out big style not long since got over the last one


----------



## Mrs_N

aw boo to another cold dmn, that sucks!


----------



## gumb69

booo to the cold too. isn't your immune system supposed to be weaker during pregnancy. you cant' take anything either can you?


----------



## dmn1156

i think my immune system is non existent now lol i took a couple of paracetemol this morning as the headache was killing me so far it is all my nose lips and head cold but still not good i really am counting down the weeks now so i can get back to some good health instead of feeling rough never had so many colds


----------



## gumb69

bless you, well only 118 days to go xx it will fly by. do you think the last 23 weeks have flown by for you, you are well over half way now x did you go on time with your other two or not?


----------



## dmn1156

my first 1 was on the day my second was 10 days late im hoping this one will be somewhere in between lol but on time would be nice. i think when your watching everyone elses ticker time seems to go nowhere but when it is your own i think it drags by lol but now im in the same year maybe it will seem quicker lol


----------



## manchester1

lol did a test was negative. my hubbys friend had a dream that we were havin a baby. weird. hes the only person oh has told about our issues. just waiting for appt now on 10th jan xx


----------



## dmn1156

manchester hopefully they will be able to sort something out what part of manchester you in have you still got the snow


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: manchester


----------



## manchester1

salford...yeh bit of snow still left from yesterday but its awful an icy.


----------



## dmn1156

i was in middleton near rochdale until last night lol boy was the snow coming down when i left


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb one more day to go!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!
Sorry manchester but they only way you're going to solve this is through blood test. 
DMN so sorry you are sick again! Get better!
Mrs N Still getting H on your cbfm?


----------



## Mrs_N

no, i ran out of sticks and have them ordered but they didn't come in time!
going to pick them up tomorrow. 
i've been using cheapo OPKs instead


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope you get a positive then! Have you managed to get in to see you doc about getting the clomid?


----------



## manchester1

gna call and ask for a blood test


----------



## Csunshine013

Well Happy New Year ladies! Hope your all doing well. I took a few days for just the family. My arm is so very sore from playing the wii. LOL DD and DH kicked by butte! LOL

Pretty tired these days and now back to work so no nap during the day now:nope:

1 more sleep until the scan WOOO HOOO! So far so good now just waiting until tomorrow at 3:15mp????? :dohh:

Mrs N keep up the scroggin so as to catch that eggy!

dmn so sorry your feeling crap, hope the cold gets better.

Kelly hope your doing well!

Manchester hope the doctor can straighten you out.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay csunshine! I bet you are wriggling around and can't stay still! I will pop on here asap tomorrow when I drag my ass out of bed and check! I hope you get a pic!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> Yay csunshine! I bet you are wriggling around and can't stay still! I will pop on here asap tomorrow when I drag my ass out of bed and check! I hope you get a pic!

I don't get my scan until tomorrow afternoon so it will be later. I will go scan it right away though so I can get it up for Wednesday morning if not it will be by Wednesday afternoon. I will get on here and let everybody know how it went as soon as possible though.:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

You better not leave us hanging chick! I'll kick your butt when I eventually meet you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> You better not leave us hanging chick! I'll kick your butt when I eventually meet you.

You better pack a lunch cause it's a long way down here. LMAO JK as soon as I can I will jump on and let you all know!:thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies,

I would have to tell the ladies in the other group that i replied on for the update on my scan. I called the OB today and the nurse told me that the OB hasn't looked at my charts yet from the utrasound so when she does, she will let me know..So i have to wait until they tell me..I'll let you know what i hear.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies and Dipar I would bug them until they looked at them!

Well todays the day! WOOO HOOO so excited but very scared as well!:wacko:

Hope your all doing well! I don't know how I'm going to sit here for another 5hrs :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck csunshine i hope it all goes perfectly for you cant wait to hear how you get on x


----------



## mrskcbrown

This is a great thread but I think it should be called 1st, 2nd and 3rd trimester because almost everyone on here has gotten their BFP. Yes I went through the entire thread and I see those beautiful siggys throughout! Lovely!


----------



## gumb69

hi mrskcbrown
hopefully your signature will change this month.

sunshine - I AM SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU. xxx

how are you passing the time, are you working x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all. Hows it going today? I hope time is flying by for you csunshine and gumb! I haven't begun to think about time dragging for my second scan cause it's still 13 days away. Once I get to the final week I'll be off the walls but also back in class so time will go by faster! I wake up each day feeling a little better but all that does is make me wonder if everything is ok. Going to listen for heartbeat again today doing it twice a week is very reassuring I'd be going nuts without my doppler.

Mrs N How are you making out?


----------



## gumb69

kelly - i'm sure the doppler does reassure you xx
at least like you said you have classes so that will make time go faster for you.
i'm slowly going :wacko::wacko::wacko:
i've lost all hope, so i'm just waiting for the inevitable now. my (.)(.) are still sore but that must be from the cyclogest and the pregynl injections.
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm hoping that your bean is just a slow grower!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome Mrskcbrown 

gumb how you doing hope your still holding onto some hope and your little bean holds on


----------



## mrskcbrown

gumb69 said:


> kelly - i'm sure the doppler does reassure you xx
> at least like you said you have classes so that will make time go faster for you.
> i'm slowly going :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> i've lost all hope, so i'm just waiting for the inevitable now. my (.)(.) are still sore but that must be from the cyclogest and the pregynl injections.
> :cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry to hear about this. :cry: I hope that its not soo! You are definitely in my prayers. I thought that you hear the hb around 10 weeks? Could it be too soon?

:hugs: I too hope my siggy changes this month!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrskcbrown hope your stay here is a short one and you can change your siggy


----------



## Mrs_N

hi mrs kcbrown :wave: welcome, hope you will be joining the preggos soon!
we've had a whole bunch of bfps recently & hope the trend continues! :dust:

csunshine thinking of you :hugs: hope the scan is all aok!
gumb :hugs:
kelly, sounds like the doppler is fab! well done for using it twice a week, I think I'd be at it all the time!!

holding out okay here, booked in to see the doc on friday :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Hey Mrs N great newson seeing the doc friday hope that you get somewhere

csunshine hope your scan went well cant wait to hear how it all went


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks dmn, I'm hoping she'll get me the prescription for clomid sorted - i want to have ti ready & waiting when my next cycle starts!


----------



## dmn1156

best way to have it in advance for when you need it hopefully you may still ov this cycle


----------



## Kelly9

Yay clomid! May it get you O'ing and in due haste!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks yall! I feel so happy! I want my siggy to change this month! This a lucky thread and Im happy to be a part of it!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

It's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

I haven't been here for a while so firstly would like to congratulate the ladies I know on their pregnancies West, Kelly, Gumb and CShunshine.

So happy for you all and I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies.

For all the ladies I don't know - I hope you're not in this thread too long and you get your BFP very soon. 

xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I haven't been here for a while so firstly would like to congratulate the ladies I know on their pregnancies West, Kelly, Gumb and CShunshine.
> 
> So happy for you all and I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies.
> 
> For all the ladies I don't know - I hope you're not in this thread too long and you get your BFP very soon.
> 
> xxxxx

So good to see you on here! How have you been? What's new? I know so many questions but I have missed you! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:hugs: csunshine :hugs:

I have missed you too. I am so happy for you!!! I have been fine - we've still been trying but not been pregnant since the miscarriage in April. As our IVF/PGD is likely to be in April/May we've decided to stop trying and just focus on being as healthy and fit as possible for this. This will enable us to be a little more emotionally stress free until the treatment starts. TTC has been a big strain coupled with grieving for Mollie :-(

I will probably join the LTTTC forum so you can always come say hi to me there and I will keep my eye on you in the 9 month wait thread!!


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine :wohoo: so so happy fo you that the scan was awesome! :happydance:

butterfly, I said it on the other thread but yay, so happy to see you :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

- Butterfly - said:


> :hugs: csunshine :hugs:
> 
> I have missed you too. I am so happy for you!!! I have been fine - we've still been trying but not been pregnant since the miscarriage in April. As our IVF/PGD is likely to be in April/May we've decided to stop trying and just focus on being as healthy and fit as possible for this. This will enable us to be a little more emotionally stress free until the treatment starts. TTC has been a big strain coupled with grieving for Mollie :-(
> 
> I will probably join the LTTTC forum so you can always come say hi to me there and I will keep my eye on you in the 9 month wait thread!!

I will defo be looking for that! I know how much ttc put a strain on a relationship and to add to that what happened with Molly would probably have put me in a mental hospital so you are a very brave woman and deserve every happiness! 

Good luck being healthy and fit. I will be doing that in August again :dohh: I don't look forward to taking the weight off, but oh so looking forward to putting it on and seeing the bump evolve. 

Make sure to stop in my preggo journal, I'm starting it in two weeks after my next scan. Still scared to move over yet so will wait until 10wks or so.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice to see you butterfly! Glad you are focusing on destressing and being healthy.

So DH and I find out the gender of our lil nemo on March 2!!!! Having a date makes it that much more real. I am super excited and hope that time flys by! and that everything goes well at our 12 week scan so we can make it to the 18 week one.


----------



## Mrs_N

woo, thats not long Kelly! do you have any gut feeling about it?

csunshine I'll be keeping an eye out for you preggo journal!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have a gut feeling but I keep saying boy based on logic I figure with DH's sperm problems it had to be one fast little spermy that made it up there! My mom thinks it's a girl for the same reason though, she figure it had to be a strong hearty swimmer to make it. So who knows. I am waiting for the telltale dream to tell me.


----------



## Mrs_N

lol! my guess is going to be girl!


----------



## Kelly9

I like your guess! I want a girl but part of my defense mechanism is saying it's a boy so that it is I won't be as sad. I'll love whatever I get.


----------



## Mrs_N

aw, well at least you'll know either way and be able to get all excited and buy all those cute cute cute clothes lol!
we are planning on staying team yellow when the time finally comes, although I'm not 100% sure why lol, I think it's because I'm old-fashioned!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning Ladies! Gotta love the snow and yes the lovely wind (not) I don't have to be at work unti 9:30am today due to a blizzard that hit us.

I posted a pic of the scan in my journal (ttc) 



We are going to find out what we are having. With DD I didn't want to know but my mother did so the ulta sound tech put the croch shot in an envelope and my best friend sent it to my Mom. LOL I was sure it was a boy so I didn't even have a girl name picked out :dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Kelly and Csunshine on your successful scans and finding out what you are having! I think when I get my BFP, I will not find out what the gender of my child will be. There are few surprises in my life so I want this to be a big one, especially since its hubby's first child, and my second!


----------



## dmn1156

Hey kelly time will fly by cant wait to find out what your having as you know i swore i was having a boy but again for the reason if you think 1 way your not so sad when you dont get what you may want 

how is everyone else doing today


----------



## Mrs_N

enjoying my day off, been very unproductive just chilling out on the sofa lol! totally lazy day!


----------



## Kelly9

I want to know cause I don't want a closet full of white, yellow and green. I want to be able to buy the right things and think of the right names. I am very excited to know. Getting to March is going to be hard! Getting to my scan on the 18th is hard enough! Why was I made so impatient! I think god skipped over me for that. 

I am off to check out scan pic csunshine.


----------



## gumb69

how are we all doing ladies?
i'm going out of my mind
still have cramping in my right hand side, is it normal?
4 more sleeps to go. what happens if there is no fetal pole or heartbeat i'm starting to freak out!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh gumb hang in there! I know it's tough but you've made it to thursday so far. I am certainly thinking of you and praying for your bean.


----------



## dmn1156

oh gumb the wait must be awful i got a lot of cramping in the first 10 weeks midwife told me it was just implantation and your uterus im praying everything will be ok for you as i dont know what happens hang in there


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb keep going :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb keep thinking positive, if the worst happens we are all here for you and will listen to what ever you feel like sharing with us. I have everything crossed and are praying you get good news on Monday.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

eek, so I'm a little nervous about going to the doctors today! which is totally silly, especially since I am one :rofl:
I guess I just really want to feel like we are making some kind of progress


----------



## Mrs_N

appointment was really positive - once again my doctor was very understanding & helpful, and reassuring too. I came away with my Clomid, which I've picked up already just in case. can't wait to start on it now, come on :witch: :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad your appointment went so well and you got the clomid lets hope this cycle is nice to you and you can get onto the next cycle with the clomid


----------



## Csunshine013

YEAH for Clomid hope this gets the ball rolling!

afm DH is gone all weekend at a fishing tournament so DD and I are going to watch a movie Saturday and then just hang out together maybe play the wii. We are going to see Alvin and Chipmunks the Sqeakqil. LOL Shoud be cute, I wanted to go to the Blind Side but I lost out :dohh:


Hope you all have a Fab Friday and Weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

eNjoy the film sunshine :)

eek, just did today's opk and it's positive!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> eNjoy the film sunshine :)
> 
> eek, just did today's opk and it's positive!!

Well get busy Mrs N!


----------



## dmn1156

Woo hoo for positive opk get in lots of bd are you still doing the monitor as well 

Csunshine enjoy the film and your weekend


----------



## Kelly9

Yay mrs n!!!!! Get busy! Maybe you won't need the clomid after all.

afm: I am off to see my delivery doc in a few hopefully after this appointment he won't want to see me again till I am 20+ weeks that way I won't have to drive out there till after the snow starts to go away.


----------



## mariposa1

newbie here, baby dust is needed :(


----------



## gumb69

mariposa1 said:


> newbie here, baby dust is needed :(

:dust::dust:
hi mariposa, welcome hope your stay isn't long here


----------



## gumb69

MRs N -:happydance::happydance: great news on the positive opk
go get some :sex:
maybe you won't need the clomid. fx for you xxx:hugs:

to all the rest of you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

mariposa1 said:


> newbie here, baby dust is needed :(

Welcome hope your stay here is short and sweet!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Waste of a morning, got there to find out doc was called away. All that driving for nothing. Sigh.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly that sounds like a nightmare could they not of notified you earlier what a wasted journey


----------



## Kelly9

Well I asked them if I could just transfer to him when I was further along and they called back and said we'll see you when you're 28 weeks. So it works for me. I won't have to go back out there till the spring time! Yay clean roads. Although it is gorgeous here today it's getting up to 8 degrees in the next week with temps all above 5 degrees! Yay sun!

If you wanna listen to nemo's HB..., click on link below then there will be a big black video screen you have to click a box that says close to play then select download and follow the prompts. I just did it and it worked. Yay!

https://www.zshare.net/video/70966520f74c750c/


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I would go get some but I'm at work all night dammit! Annoyingly I arrived 2 hours early - had my shift wrong. Would have had time for :sex: if I'd got the time right :hissy:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That stinks Mrs. N.... Theres always time for :sex: I'm in waiting myself to find out if :witch: is gonna come on the 22nd... I'm eagerly waiting... I :sex: my most fertile day... "crossing fingers"....


----------



## Csunshine013

Ask you DH if he could come visit you over lunch Mrs N. LOL a little parking lot romp might be fun!


----------



## Kelly9

Or wake him up when you get it and do him then! Either way get it in asap!


----------



## westbrja

Mrs N - Hurry, hurry and get to scrumpin lol!

Kelly - Sucks the doc was out, but yay for springtime appt.

Gumb - You are strong and will pull through this, no matter what the outcome. Still praying for you!!

Csunshine - My aunt took DD to the Chipmunks movie and she loved it. I was at work and couldn't go :cry:

Mariposa - Welcome and lots of :dust::dust:

Hopin&Prayin - Hope you have a short stay and you caught that eggy.

AFM - Waiting to leave work in about an hour. It's been a day from hell. We are dropping the kids off to DB's mom and going to some friends house for a bit. Nothing too exciting but it gets us out of the house. I'd probably just go to :sleep: lol. Tomorrow we plan to take the kids sledding. Don't know if I should be sledding, but I can't resist. Happy weekend to everyone!!!


----------



## manchester1

hi guys, how r we all? not much doing with me. no symptoms bfn no period. zilch! sucks really...
going to see the specialist begining on feb so hopefully will bring something good...

finding the whole thing quite difficult now.. :-(xx


----------



## dmn1156

did you not go see your gp


----------



## manchester1

yeh, he referred me. im not going for a blood test because im 99.9% it will be negative. no point going through the stress of waiting for the results for me 2 be told its negative and then getting depresed!


----------



## Kelly9

This thread has been quite quiet the last few days hey! Me I am enjoying a beautiful 9 degrees celcius winter day! Man I love chinooks!!!!! It is so warm and sunny and it's going to be warm like this for the next week! Woo hoo!

Start classes tomorrow should be interesting, got to get my books tomorrow to so will go in early so I can leave right after class at the end of the day. The bookstore is going to be nuts! But on the plus side my books are under 250$ this semester! Cheapest ever for me! Last semester I paid about 1000$ for books.


----------



## mrskcbrown

As for me, I am still awaiting my BFP! Im a little further along then my tickers says but I will not be testing until jan 17. All of my hope is up and all of my eggs are in one basket! GL to everyone waiting!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: Manchester hope you get some answers! 
Kelly books are so expensive aren't they!
Mrskcbrown good luck! :dust:

as for me I've only gone & ovulated against all the odds lol! We got some well timed :sex: in so it's possible but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Off work all week & next do going to need to keep busy!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh mrs N! I am so happy for you! I hope you get it this month! Did you BD on day of O or day before? YIPPEE!!!!!! and yes books suck I find medical ones are way more expensive to as I am sure you know!


----------



## dmn1156

Yay Mrs N fxd for you hope this is it for you 

Manchester hope you get the answers you need 

Good luck Mrskcbrown 

Kelly wow expensive books glad they are a bit cheaper for you


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks, fingers crossed!
well ff has me at 3dpo :thumbup: i actually think I'm 2dpo but because I was on nights I had high temps anyway so it might be a little off. still, I've ov'd and thats the main thing! 
if I'm 3dpo we bd day before and day after ov, if I'm 2dpo we bd day of ov and 2 days before
now just to get through the next 2 weeks, I'm off work now so it's going ot be tough!


----------



## dmn1156

have to make a list of things to do Mrs N i really hope this is it for you


----------



## Mrs_N

well I know there is plenty of housework to be done!
think I'll go shopping one day, pass the time by spending all my money lol!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N - soooo excited for your big O!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, thanks melsue!


----------



## dmn1156

spending is always good i may go have a look round the shops this week lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yay mrs n! I have high hopes that you'll be joining us so soon!

Afm, I found my stroller last night! and car seat! Eeeeeee!!!! I am going to buy it next week so you'll have to wait for pics then but it does a lot of the cool things the 1000$ strollers do but its only 400 plus the cost of car seat. I told dh and showed him and he didn't complain! So its all lights green! I am going to wait till after 12 week scan to buy it so another week and that way mil can come with me. I'll get the car seat next month as we have to spread purchases out and this is one of the big ones.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well so much happening while I was gone over the weekend.

Mrs N :happydance::happydance::happydance: for O and good timed BD! FXD for you! You can always do some great window shopping as well as regular shopping when all your $ is gone. LOL

Mrsckbrown great PMA! Hope the witch stays away! Good luck with Sunday testing!

Manchester I would defo have my bloods drawn. There are some women that never register on a hpt only on bloods. Good luck with the specialist!

dmn hope your doing well!

Kelly wow a stroller and car seat already can't wait to see them! I haven't even thought about a car seat yet :dohh:

afm DD and I had a lovely time at the movie. I went downstairs to do laundry Sunday morning and couldn't cause the pipes were froze, had to wait for DH to get home so he could cut the sheetrock out from around the pipes and put the torch to them. It all worked and the laundry is done!

Very tired today and felt pretty sick right before lunch. I ate and now I feel better.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks dmn1156 & csunshine!!!

I do still have my hopes up! Today Im cramping like crazy and AF isnt due until sunday!! Anyone have this symptom? Also still a bloody nose the last 4-5 mornings. Maybe these things are good news for me!

GL to everyone with BDing and BFP's!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey csunshine.... and I already forget what you typed on the other page.... oh wait! I got it yeah I was browsing online at babiesrus and found this set I feel in love with. I'll dig up the link and post it in my journal I'm going to buy it after 12 week scan!

I am tired ladies from class so gonna hit my other threads and then EAT!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

congrats on the big O Mrs N
good luck mrsckbrown

sunshine - no offence, but glad you are feeling sick, it's a good sign.
my hcg levels went up again, so more likely than not ectopic

dmn - i like lucie, you pleased you finally decided on a name
kelly - post pics of purchases x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: gumb, what time is your scan?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@gumb69: I am so happy that your HCG is going up. Im praying against the ectopic! Keep us posted!

As for me, lots of pressure in my uterus today and yesterday, with stinging bb's on and off. Dont know if its a good sign or not? Oh well!


----------



## dmn1156

Gumb so where does that leave you now, Yeah im really pleased a name has finally stuck with me i had visions of getting to her being born and no name


----------



## dmn1156

Well i have finally found a pushchair set i like and it does not cost the earth either pic below


----------



## Mrs_N

that looks really nice dmn! man I can't wait to buy a pushchair lol!


----------



## gumb69

scan at 12.30 tomorrow to definately decide what is going on. so fx it's good news. probably not though. i'll catch up tomorrow. night x


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N i cant wait for you to get your BFP you have been so patient and carried on regardless you are one determined lady 

gumb good luck with the scan tomorrow i hope you get some answers


----------



## Kelly9

I like the set dmn how much is it if you mind me asking? 
Here is the link for mine Gumb 
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index....entPage=family
Mrskcbrown hoping you get your bfp
Mrsn you to lady! YOu are one patient accepting lady you totally deserve it!
Oh also my 11 week bump pic is now up.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> I like the set dmn how much is it if you mind me asking?
> Here is the link for mine Gumb
> https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index....entPage=family
> Mrskcbrown hoping you get your bfp
> Mrsn you to lady! YOu are one patient accepting lady you totally deserve it!
> Oh also my 11 week bump pic is now up.

The whole set will cost £235 which i think is really good for everything in the set i found some really good baby stores on ebay all brand new stuff i like to save where i can lol


----------



## Mrs_N

that does sound good value! 

gumb thinking of you today :hugs:

so 5dpo, temp nice & high :thumbup: had the worst night's sleep though - was awake from 3am onwards!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N temps looking good fxd for you 

the pram set is good value and it needed to be small enough folded to fit in my boot lol


----------



## gumb69

the prams are lovelyxx

well had my appointment still don't know what's happening
the dr scanned me and still see a sac but nothing in it. they want me to come back again on monday for another scan and check my hcg levels. they said if still rising then most likely ectopic and i'll lose my tube. then our only option is IVF as i've already had one fallopian and ovary removed. if i get any pain or bleeding i've to go to the hospital straight away, he said dont' go far from home.
i've not told my boss, don't know what to do? do i say anything or not!
so another week of waiting unless i miscarry naturally. 
let's hope my hcg levels drop next week!


----------



## dmn1156

oh gumb im so sorry all this waiting is not good it makes it the harder too i really hoped you got some answers today i hope you dont lose your only tube


----------



## Mrs_N

oh gumb I'm so sorry you are not getting clear answers :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they drop so that we know it's not ectopic and you can keep your tube! You've been through so much already you deserve this to at least work out as best as possible. Hugs gumb.

DMN the "pram" set costs about as much as mine does 235x about 2 bucks to our dollar my set is 400 canadian so 470 is close but you get a bit more with your set. I also needed a set that would fold down tiny cause I Have a hatchback it doesn't fit anything!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i made that mistake last time lol i fell in love with this pram and i bought it and when he was born and i wanted to put it in the no matter which way i tried it would not fit in the boot i had to go buy another one was so annoyed that i never checked first lol


----------



## l30uk

I just wanted to pop in and say hi.... I am 6 dpo and the wait is killing me and I stupidly made things worse this morning by doing a pregnancy test (I know, I know!!!). 

I already have 4 children that I never had to TTC with so this is all new to me. In 2005 I was sterilised, then met a new man and 3 years on I have had my sterilisation reversed (Nov 09). This month we had our first month of trying for a baby. Due to circumstances we only managed to BD (not sure why it's wrong to say had sex, lol) every day up until day 9 in the afternoon. According to FF I ovulated on day 11 BUT my sleep pattern was all over the place and I had a few glasses of wine the night before the temps went up. The last few days I have felt extremely bloated and have had twinges but I am constipated so I'm sure it's due to that. Plus since having the reversal (which is still tender) things twinge anyway especially when I haven't been to the toilet (TMI?). So anyway, I'm thinking is the constipation a sign of pg? My boobs are tender but then I am partial to some extreme breast pain so I can't count that. CM is creamy again nothing unusual... and temps nothing out of the ordinary so far. 

So that's where Im at... 6 dpo and obsessed with reading signs I feel like I'm having a phantom pregnancy!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome l30uk hope your stay here is a short one 

Mrs N your temps are looking great fxd for you 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Mrs_N

doing alright here
been into town shopping all day, spent 5 hours walking around with heavy bags so I'm aching like anything now :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

i bet i ache standing for more than an hour lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, yes i bet!


----------



## dmn1156

no that was before i was pregnant lol


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

got to laugh lol boring otherwise :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I know what pregnancy aches are now! DIdn't think I was going to make it through the 8 hour hospital shift today! I hurt so much. I think most is pregnancy but some sore muscles from not doing much over holidays. I am hoping anyway.

Nice temps mrs n, and welcome newbie. 

Thats all from me I am to tired to think.. got to stay awake!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Anyone feel like they were out right before you got your BFP? Thats where I am:-(


----------



## Eskimobabys

who got positive OPKs during there 2ww and got a BFP?? any one on clomid?
https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...9dpo-ovulation-predictor-kit.html#post4095735 <--- my link i got 2 positive OPKs tonight im 9 DPO just wondering if y'all think its a good sign! thanks!my other OPK is actually darker than this!
 



Attached Files:







+OPKcd23 013small.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dmn1156

kelly most of it wiil be pregnancy it does make you ache 

Mrskcbrown i had no clue i was pregnant had no signs what so ever dont give up hope yet

Eskimobabys you can get a positive opks when your pregnant id take a proper pregnancy hpt test


----------



## Mrs_N

morning ladies, how is everyone today? 
I'm feeling positive! yay! :happydance:


----------



## l30uk

I'm fed up today.. I'm convinced I'm not pregnant!!! :-( Anyway, this may be a silly question BUT my partner works abroad and will be back around my next ovulation date. I'd like to have a girl this time (I have 4 boys) so I've started worrying that if we have sex the day before or the day of ovulation I will be on schedule for another boy.... now this wouldn't be the end of the world as I actually love having all boys right now but just would like a change. So my question is does anyone believe that the Shettle's method has any credence? and has anyone been charting and had sex on these days and had a girl? I feel guilty for asking as I know it shouldn't matter but I'm only human!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Eskimobabys I would use an htp tomorrow positive opk typically means pregnancy if you get it before AF is due. Unless you aren't sure you o'd and are now o'ing. Good luck.

130uk I don't know the gender of mine yet but I want a girl to and it's my first only so I can understand.


----------



## dmn1156

Yay Mrs N glad your positive im keeping everything crossed for you this cycle those temps look great 

l30uk your chances of a girl are higher if you try at least upto 2 to 4 days before ov but the day before may result in a boy the cycle i got pregnant i swore i was out as i had only managed to dtd about 3 days before i oveulate and 3 days after and sure enough girl for me after 2 boys i know what you mean i love my boys to bits and they are also very loving boys but it is nice to even the balance a bit and experience the joys of having a little girl


----------



## l30uk

well it's going to be difficult trying for a girl this month :-(


----------



## manchester1

hi all......hi newcomers :)

dno whats going on with me...nothing really...zilch!! 
had such an awful headache last night, went to sleep feeling like crap, woke up today, after 10 hrs sleep....with the same awful banging headache!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i tested today and it was a BFN! but i still have hope!
 



Attached Files:







10DPO HPT 013resize.jpg
File size: 94 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello all... Hang in there ladies... I feel more BFP coming.... Eskimobabies take the test tomorrow morning (FMU) and use a HPT. I'm now 10 dpo so I'm holding on, barely but holding on... I just feel so blah this morning, mild cramping on and off again...
This is the year for us ladies... Lets do this.... Good Luck and Lots of Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies and a HUGE Welcome to the new ladies!

don't know about dtd around O to improve my chances of having a boy? At this point I don't really care just want this one to make it full term. I feel your pain though as BFF ended up having 5 boys and says they are much easier than girls. LOL

hope your all doing well afm just getting by nothing new to report. Will come back and check on you in a while.

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

hope everyone is doing ok.
sunshine my next scan is the same date as yours. x
sick of waiting now, i should be thankful i suppose that i got pregnant and that i've carried this far, but it's just awful knowing that i'm 8wks 3d and this baby isn't going to make it.
this is going to sound really bad, but i really hope i don't miscarry naturally. of course i don't want to lose my last tube, but i want him to do the laparoscopy so that he can check that everything is as it should be inside, and that he can cut out any endo that has grown back, take out the scar tissue, do a lap and dye and give me the once over so that we can ttc straight away and that everything will be clean as a whistle.
does that sound awful that i just typed that.
i know this baby isn't gone yet and i feel awful for talking about moving on and ttc again.
i've about 0.0000001% hope that this baby will be ok (well the drs gave me that much hope) so i kinda know what's going to happen.
of course we want this baby, but the man above has decided it for us.
i really want to be pregnant and share it with you guys x


----------



## misscat

Hi can i join you please? 

I'm 4dpo and this would be my first child. I have been reading lots of these 2ww forums online and i find them very comforting and supportive so i thought i would stop suffering alone and join you!

Symptons so far are slight cramps and pains in left lower side which i think was ovulation and then over the couple days after i felt dull pain in right side that got sharper when i stood up. My BBs are weird im very aware of them and they feel heavy and tender but not to touch. Its like im scared to brush nips aswell in anticipation that it will hurt. Thinking this is all in my mind though so trying not to read into it too much. Oh also woke up soaking wet with sweat last night. Poss sign?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## gumb69

hi misscat
welcome to the thread. we all love to ss so keep them coming


----------



## dmn1156

gumb it does not sound awful i think you are taking this as well as you can and i think it is a good stance to have if it is what gets you through and i think getting straight back on the bike so to speak is a good think and gives you something to focus on 

welcome to the new ladies hope your stay is a short one


----------



## Kelly9

hi everyone.
Gumb there is no reason to feel bad. I also have my next scan on the 18th.
I am tired had a crazy day in hospital had a chick who just had an ectopic pregnancy removal and was not recuperating well. Not to mention upon seeing her incision I nearly passed out and took the head nurses attention away from the 2 patients in the room. It was embarrassing to say the least. The girl was doing better by end of shift. Oh and her incision wasn't even bad it was done by lap! So I am thinking pregnancy affected me more then I thought, my mom said at about this time in her pregnancies she had dizzy spells.


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb don't feel bad, you are trying to see a silver lining which I think is a great thing to be able to do :hugs:

welcome to all the newbies, hope your stay is short & sweet!

okay so I'm 8dpo today and I couldn't help myself :rofl: so I have what can most accurately be described as a faint shadow on an IC. really am going to try and hold out til monday morning to test again now!
last night I had the most intense stabbing pains in my right boob, yup only the one side, I couldn't roll over to sleep on that side because it was so painful. dh thinks I've pulled a muscle, I'm hoping it's a sign of a little bean!


----------



## gumb69

OMG a faint line, post a pic xxxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

the scar's are pretty bad, i've had two laparotomys and one laparoscopy.
it's like my bikini line is smiling, well more a wonky smile.


----------



## dmn1156

Ooh mrs N so exciting you know we like pics lol hope this is it for you 

gumb hope things all go good for you


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm, it won't photograph, thats how faint it is :rofl: there probably isn't anything there, I'll test again on monday! :)

gumb i had to have a little giggle at your smiling bikini line! i have had a few knee ops and my right knee smiles wonkily too - my friends used to draw faces on it!


----------



## Kelly9

A wonky smile lol. Yeah I never realized how much work actually goes into laps until we covered them in class and I saw patients with them. You're brave gumb and seeing the silver lining is good to. I am always so impressed with how some of you ladies can pick yourselves up and get back to the fun. I wish I was like that. I am afraid I wallow. 

Speaking of wallowing DH's mum had to put down the family cat yesterday! I read the email and bawled my eyes out, he wasn't my cat but I did know him for a good 7 years almost. I ever lived with them at a time. Plus he's a spitting image for my kitty Dane. It was so sad, my MIL is coming to visit on monday and I bet she's going to be nursing a broken heart. Poor thing.


----------



## gumb69

oh bless xxx some people's pets are closer to them than family.
nearly at your twelve weeks, you started telling people yet xx


----------



## Kelly9

Our pets are our family. My cat is my baby and it will always feel like a person loss when one of them passes away. 

We actually told everyone on christmas and boxing day when I was 9 weeks cause we heard the heartbeat. It was nice to get it out there.

It was so nice today that I washed my car! Now it isn't all mucky!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw Kelly :hugs: thats so sad.
tis all sunny here today :happydance: I'd forgotten what the sun looked like! 

so 9dpo today and my temp shot down - could it be an ID??? Am I getting my hopes up? It's never done that before and it was taken at the same time as usual, nothing else different.


----------



## dmn1156

it could well be Mrs N lets hope for a nice rise tomorrowfor you fxd 

Kelly sorry about your mil cat i know what you mean my Dads dog died last year and we were all devestated and my dad was inconsolable


----------



## gumb69

MRs N - could be an impantation dip xx
let us know how your temps are tomorrow x


----------



## Kelly9

I was thinking maybe dip to? I hope so, I've have been staling your chart quite a bit lately!

How you doing gumb? Are you anxious to get your scan over with tomorrow? I'm thinking of you lady.


----------



## gumb69

i think Mrs N could have done it this cycle
yeah i'm just wanting tomorrow to be here now. bloods 12.30pm then scan and meet consultant at 3pm. so i won't be on line till evening time. x


----------



## Mrs_N

gumb thinking of you today and tomorrow :hugs:
hoping you geta definate answer either way at least you'll know for sure. 

planning on testing again tomorrow morning girls!


----------



## gumb69

mrs n - post your pic first thing and i'll check in on ou xxx


----------



## dmn1156

gumb good luck tomorrow thinking of you 

Mrs N will be stalking your chart tomorrow hope you get that BFP 

Kelly hope your doing ok 

afm got yet another cold im getting fed up of constantly being ill now im nearly at the point i have no fight left to fight it with got midwife on tuesday and im going to say to her that i have had enough of constantly being ill and that my gp wont do anything to see if there is anything she can suggest im taking as much vitamin c as i can eating fruit and veg spraying anything and everything in antibacterial spray and hands with gel what more can a girl do lol


----------



## gumb69

oh dmn - you are having a battering with the colds.

i know you are eating loads of fruit and veg, but do you like kiwi's.
kiwis have wayyy more vitaminc C than an orange. xxxx hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## dmn1156

im not a lover of them but il eat anything to help at the mo i cant believe it this is the 4th time i really have had just about as much as i can take at the mo


----------



## Mrs_N

strawberries are great for vitamin c too if you like them? 5 strawberries = same amount as a whole orange!


----------



## dmn1156

Love strawberries just trying to boost my system in hope of shifting whateve it is that is dragging me down cos i just cant shift it this is the 4th time since november


----------



## Mrs_N

hope you can shift it! must be rubbish feeling continually run down :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Hello!

How's everyone this Sunday? I'm feeling pretty good. I got up this morning, made breakfast, cleaned the kitchen, made a pot of chili, cleaned the bathroom, rearranged DD's room, and did some laundry. I'm very impressed with myself cuz lately I been getting outta bed and crawling right back in lol. However I did take a nap after all that today lol. My mom is doing well today. She sounds great.
Mrs N - I'm so anxious for you to test tmw. Hope this is your month. Btw I love the new pic of you. Its gorgeous!
Gumb - We'll be thinking of you tmw. Post when you can. And no you do not sound horrible for saying those things. Everyone needs something to hang onto while they are going thru a tough time. Why would you be any different?
Kelly & Csunshine - Can't wait to hear about your scans on Monday.
Dmn - So sorry you're feeling shitty once again. I thought our immune systems were better when we're preggo?
Welcome and good luck to all the newbies! Well I need to get started on a paper I have due soon.


----------



## dmn1156

i hope i can shift it soon too i must sound a right whinging cow lol but this baby seems to be taken all the goodness and nourishment out of me and leaving me with nothing to work on not too much longer altho right now it seems forever away 

west glad your doing good and seem to have some energy back hope i find some soon as i am falling behind again lol


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb now I want kiwis! and I have been checking out market for strawberries but none yet. When some come in I am going to go crazy on them.

I wish the lot of us luck for all the important things going on tomorrow and mrs n I will be checking out your chart and posts tomorrow to! Super good luck to you!

I can't wait for tomorrow so csunshine comes back online, I Miss her on the weekends.

Well I am going to go to walmart to get some kiwi and hopefully strawberries.

West, how many courses do you take? Also I thought our immune systems were weaker when we're pregnant? Don't know what I think that just do.


----------



## Kelly9

So no strawberries or kiwi! Whats up with that! Will have to go somewhere else tomorrow, I did get my sub though.


----------



## Mrs_N

So my temp shot back up & I have a faint second line on a frer eek!!!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh Mrs N so excited great temp rise too


----------



## Mrs_N

pic added here :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

ooh i can see a faint line soo exciting another few days and it should go darker


----------



## Mrs_N

i hope so! dh wants me to test again tomorrow, I was thinking the day after that but I reckon I'll cave and do it tomorrow!


----------



## dmn1156

try an opk the are actually more sensitive to pick up the hormone and you get quite dark lines on them or an ic but if your going to test in 48 hours go get a digi i just love seeing the words Pregnant lol you so deserve this you have been so patient and carried on regardless of what the odds have been


----------



## wannabeamom

just popped in to say woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yay for mrs n!! i knew you could do it!!!

how are all you other lovely ladies???

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N quick question you may know the answer to is there anything harmful in the beechams cold and flu got to try and kick this damn bug and my gp wont help and the internet is far too confusing too many yes you can no you cant lol so will you retest in the morning


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn does it say on the pack what is in it?
thanks girls! I reckon I'll test again in the morning


----------



## dmn1156

this is what is in the beechams all in one stuff capsules Paracetamol 250mg, Guaiphenesin 100mg, Phenylephrine Hydrochloride 5mg.

Other ingredients:

Lactose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Maize Starch, Purified Talc, Stearic Acid, Colloidal Anhydrous Silica, Povidone, Potassium Sorbate, Hypromellose, Titanium Diioxide (E171), Polyethylene Glycol.


----------



## dmn1156

i just need to give it a bit of a shove out the door lol but dont want to take anything that is a bit risky


----------



## Mrs_N

well I can tell you about the medical ingrediants - paracetamol is fine, guaiphenesin I've never heard of & it doesn't appear to be in the formulary :wacko:, phenylephrine I've just looked up & it says avoid in 1st tri due to possibility of malformations & avoid in 3rd tri if possible due to possibility of fetal bradycardia in late pregnancy & labour - that might be why you are finding mixed info. 
hope thats helpful :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thanks Mrs N cant belive my gp wont help took some paracetemol for now and got mw in the morning going to see if she has any ideas. Had strawberries and an orange and a couple of glasses of fresh oj should all help im determined to get rid of it for good this time enough is enough now so it can just sod off now lol


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: you tell it girl!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: you tell it girl!


----------



## dmn1156

lol got do something lol good an idea as any lmao 

so what test you using tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_N

think I'll go for another FRER (I do have a stash of them :rofl:) - it showed up on that better today than the IC (on which you could only see a shadow, and only cos I knew it was there!)


----------



## dmn1156

lol well if you get the urge to poas often like i did lol use a spare opk i loved the lines i got on them lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, just done one, it's close to positive! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

ooh i think you will just continue to get poitive frers now many congratsulations Mrs N you really deserve it you will be choosing that pushchair before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

eeek! it's all so exciting! 
everything crossed for more positive FRERs. never thought we'd get here!


----------



## dmn1156

always the ay when you get a new plan of attack like clomid im sure we will be seeing darker lines lol


----------



## Kelly9

OMG!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!! Mrs N! I am as excited for you as I was for myself!!!!!!!! EEEEeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! You HAVE to post pics of tomorrow's pee stick. I also agree with dmn buy a digi when you get closer to your AF show up date there is nothing better then seeing pregnant on the little screen!

Oh I did see a very faint line on the frer!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

what a nightmare it has been trying to get in this forum tonight lol i checked out gumbs journal but no news hope your ok gumb


----------



## westbrja

Mrs N - So damn excited for you! I love seeing good things happen to deserving people.
Kelly - I'm taking 3 classes this term. I've put my English Composition class off til now. I've been told I'm good at writing, but its not my favorite thing to do. I have my 1st rough draft due Wed. We'll be moving on to fetus from embryo real soon. And then onto 2nd trimester.
Dmn - How ya feeling today? Strawberries and kiwis do sound good. The strawberries here look pitiful. I've had my fill of oranges. Well 2 more sleeps until our appt Wed. Can't wait since we'll be able to hear the heartbeat for the first time. It could only be counted on the US I had done at 7 weeks. Both grandmas will be there too.


----------



## dmn1156

west still not a 100% got midwife tomorrow so going to speak to her about maybe getting something to boost my immune system a bit 

glad you get to hear babys heartbeat always exciting 

anyone heard from Csunshine lately hope all the scans went well today


----------



## Kelly9

West: no wonder your books were so cheap I have 5 courses. Also baby went from embryo to fetus at 9 weeks so we're already there! 

Well ladies my scan was wonderful I am going to post details in my journal now.


----------



## Mrs_N

Hahaha thanks Kelly & west!! :friends:
Kelly glad scan went well off to check out your journal. 
West yay for appointment tomorrow, must be so exciting to hear that heartbeat! 

Csunshine & gumb hope you are both okay :hugs:

news here? Well my temp has sky rocketed and positive tests again this morning, looks like I really might be pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

Just testing out my new ticker. Might be getting ahead of myslf a bit but I don't care, I'm going to enjoy this!


----------



## dmn1156

is anyone having trouble getting in here today or just me lol 

hope everyone is well today


----------



## Mrs_N

I've not had any problems, in fact I've been on & off here all day long :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

every time i have logged into this particular forum today it just kept jumping back to the first page lol


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> West: no wonder your books were so cheap I have 5 courses. Also baby went from embryo to fetus at 9 weeks so we're already there!
> 
> Well ladies my scan was wonderful I am going to post details in my journal now.

I could have sworn that everything I've read said at the end of 11 weeks we move over. Oh well, either way it's exciting!!!
Actually I used the same $400 book and lab manual that we used from last quarter. I'm taking the 2nd half of A&P so it's the same book. Thank God!!! How are you?


----------



## Kelly9

I am well just posted scan and bump pics in my journal. My what to expect when you're expecting book says 9 weeks = fetus as well so get all happy and send up a cheer west you've been there for almost 3 weeks! Hahahaha!

Yay mrs N! Anymore pics of positive frers with darker lines?


----------



## dmn1156

westbrja said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> West: no wonder your books were so cheap I have 5 courses. Also baby went from embryo to fetus at 9 weeks so we're already there!
> 
> Well ladies my scan was wonderful I am going to post details in my journal now.
> 
> I could have sworn that everything I've read said at the end of 11 weeks we move over. Oh well, either way it's exciting!!!
> Actually I used the same $400 book and lab manual that we used from last quarter. I'm taking the 2nd half of A&P so it's the same book. Thank God!!! How are you?Click to expand...

I did not move over to 2nd tri till 14 weeks thats what the book says anyway lol but then i thought each trimester was the same so i should of moved at 13 weeks lol 
i have decided tho that pregnancy is just too long and need to be at least halved as the waiting and the stress is too much so wee need a quick grow for baby :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

my book says that you go from embryo to foetus at 10 weeks :rofl:
dmn I think second tri starts at the 14th week, which is when you are 13+1 i suppose! don't know, it's all a bit confusing :wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

it is just a bit i just plod on over when i feel like lol only another weeks and 2 days and i head into 3rd tri but that feels forever away lol


----------



## Mrs_N

it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## dmn1156

im counting down the days im hoping il give birth and these colds and the spd pain and everything else will just go ever the optimist :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

optimism is good, it keeps us going!


----------



## dmn1156

true it does lol


----------



## Mrs_N

right I need to get my butt of this chair, switch the computer off and get some things done around the house! if you see me on here again before 5pm tell me to get my ass in gear :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

same here lol


----------



## dmn1156

ok my hand just wont press the off button lol need to get on or il sit here all day


----------



## gumb69

well looks like i'm back here ladies, well not in the 2ww. i'm in the miscarry wait zone at the minute.i hope it happens soon. x

i'm soo pleased for Mrs N. xx


----------



## dmn1156

oh gumb i cant believe they just left you like that :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

i think maybe cos they did a big job cleaning out my insides, they said it was a mess with all the scar tissue,hopefully i will bleed soon and we can just get back on the roller coaster for one last time and i mean it. i'm not able for much more. 
when i start bleeding i've to straight back into hospital though. i actually really don't know why they didnt' take it out and they could have monitored me whilst inside.
there must be a reason, xx i just wish i knew?


----------



## dmn1156

I just hope it happens quickly for you so you can try again and get an extra sticky bean this time round life can chuck cruel blows but it looks like you have had more than your fair share x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> i think maybe cos they did a big job cleaning out my insides, they said it was a mess with all the scar tissue,hopefully i will bleed soon and we can just get back on the roller coaster for one last time and i mean it. i'm not able for much more.
> when i start bleeding i've to straight back into hospital though. i actually really don't know why they didnt' take it out and they could have monitored me whilst inside.
> there must be a reason, xx i just wish i knew?

:hugs:

I know just what your going through! Hope it happens quickly and you can put it behind you! Let me know if I can support you in any other way! :hugs:

Hope everybody else is doing well!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey gumb I hope you can get it over with to I am happy they didn't remove your tube though and it wasn't ectopic! 

Everyone else I am just blah.


----------



## westbrja

Welcome home Gumb!! Hope this roller coaster ride ends soon for you. I can only imagine how you feel. Good thing is they cleaned everything out and hopefully, even with 1 tube, you'll conceive in no time. Hugs honey!
I posted an update in So This Is My 1st...forum.
Hope everyone's well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@gumb69: my prayers are with you during this difficult time!

All is well with me, just waiting to "O" for the 11th time and hoping to conceive this cycle.:shrug::shrug:

Blessings to all!


----------



## gumb69

thanks mrskcbrown.
fingers crossed this will be your cycle.


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Gumb!

Good luck Mrsckbrown! Get in some good timed BD this cycle!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Csunshine013 said:


> :hugs: Gumb!
> 
> Good luck Mrsckbrown! Get in some good timed BD this cycle!

I will definitely be trying to get it all in, at the right time. Im not using clomid this month because I "O" on my own and it was probably making my CM too thick:shrug:. So we will see how this month goes and maybe I can get a valentines BFP?:shrug::happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

mrskcbrown said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Gumb!
> 
> Good luck Mrsckbrown! Get in some good timed BD this cycle!
> 
> I will definitely be trying to get it all in, at the right time. Im not using clomid this month because I "O" on my own and it was probably making my CM too thick:shrug:. So we will see how this month goes and maybe I can get a valentines BFP?:shrug::happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds lovely will have everything crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb you got your IVF dates? Thats awesome you're starting so soon! I am very excited for you. Also hoping your body is doing what it should, have you had any progress? Hugs!

Good luck mrsbrown!

Hey csunshine how you doin'? I am tired yet again... such is life. Need a nap.


----------



## gumb69

hi kelly - yep got our dates, so hopefully i'll know where my cycle is before then.
i'm back in hospital again on monday for a sleep over and hopefully it will all be over
hope you get some much needed zzz's xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I hope all is well with you all and your sticky beans. I love the ultrasound pics on you all's profile. I cant wait to get one of those too Time is moving swiftly for you all too!!!!!!

Anyone watch lifetime?? "The pregnancy pact" is coming on tomorrow. Where all those teens decided to get BFP. Should be good. Just giving you all a heads up LOL!


----------



## westbrja

Best of luck for this cycle Mrskcbrown!!! Go catch that eggy :haha:

Gumb - Yay for IVF date! Hope Monday goes okay for you. We'll be here thinking of you, hugs!


----------



## Mrs_N

Gumb yay so pleased you've got your date, thats fab! :thumbup:
Hope you've been okay in hospital and things have settled a bit :hugs:

good luck mrskcbrown, hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your apt goes well and you come back ready to go again gumb! Can't wait to see you online again.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ladies slow on here hey! Well I have some great news but it's in my journal so I don't have to type it 10 times so please do check. Also another bump pic.


----------



## Csunshine013

Just droppin in to see how everybody is doing today! Hope your all well!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

All is well with me!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey gumb you must be out of hospital by now, I hope you're ok!


----------



## gumb69

how are we all doing. imust go and check what kelly's news is x


----------



## westbrja

Hey everyone! Not much to report with me just passing time. Welcome back Gumb :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs_N said:


> Gumb yay so pleased you've got your date, thats fab! :thumbup:
> Hope you've been okay in hospital and things have settled a bit :hugs:
> 
> good luck mrskcbrown, hope you catch that eggy!

Thanks Mrs_N! It means a lot. I hope so as well!


----------



## FierceAngel

10 days to go in the 2ww! my last 3 opks have been positive is this normal lol!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm not sure about that, I have read that a positive OPK after O is a sign of pg but :shrug: I didn't do opk's very long they frustrated me. Sorry I couldn't help.


Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! Gumb so nice to have you back!


----------



## Kelly9

Nice to have you back gumb!
Fierceangel I got super positive opks when I was pg but I didn't test at like 3 or 4 dpo it would still be to early for them to be pos due to being pg. If you got a positive at 10dpo then I would think it was a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing in here


----------



## Csunshine013

tired and feeling icky but other than that just peachy and you?


----------



## dmn1156

a few aches and pains lol but other than that doing ok and my ticker moved up woo hoo


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> a few aches and pains lol but other than that doing ok and my ticker moved up woo hoo

WOOO HOOOO!

I can't remember who but somebody put a list of when the boxes move in Kelly9's journal.


----------



## dmn1156

ooh il have to go look lol i only noticed it today lol


----------



## dmn1156

apparently it went up yesterday lol must of been tired to miss that lol another 4 weeks and 1 day till it goes up again lmao


----------



## Kelly9

Mine went up today to! It was 2016 who put it on page 29 of my journal! I am super excited well as much as I can be given the crappy day I had. Thank god its friday and OMG I need bigger bras! Haha. Also got some u/s gel for 7 bucks at a place near where I do clinical so that was nice.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope all are doing well!

I am extra tired today! DH has woken me up early the last two days. 4am on Friday morning and 1:40am this morning and I haven't been able to go back to sleep or get a nap yet. Hopefully this afternoon I will crash out for a while!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for saturday! and wow csunshine you were online during a weekend! Is that a first? lol.

I am just at home reading. It is DH's b day today to so we might do something. Not sure.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello how is everybody???


----------



## Kelly9

I am good, been quite on this thread lately.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all hope your all doing well


----------



## Nixnax

Hi everyone,

Well i'm new to this thread. I'm around half way through my 2WW. I think I am 8DPO and on CD23 (if I calculated correctly that is).

I've been trying since November and unfortuately had a chemical pregnancy last month. 

I was on the pill for 11 Years so i'm not expecting it happen straight away, but i'm very impatient!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome Nixnax being on the pill for so long should hopefully not hinder you too much good luck this cycle


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you dmn

my AF is quite irregular at the moment, the last 3 cycles were 30 days, 30 days, 21 days! So it's hard to count days. I'm a POAS addict but i'm determind not to do it this time until 11 Feb. This would be my AF date if I'm on a 30 day cycle. It's taking all of my strength.

Normally by thursday this week my BB's would be hurting for iminent AF, so fingers crossed that wont happen!


----------



## dmn1156

fxd for you i had similer problem when i came of the pill my cycle eventually settled on 26 days in the end and stayed that way


----------



## elvis

Hi everyone,

I'm just about at the 2ww now. i'm new to the group and DH and I have been trying since September 2009. 

I've been charting and using OPKs to try to get the timing right. A bit frustrating this cycle as I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet and I got one last month on CD10. I'm currently on CD13. Anyone know if this is unusual or not?

Cheers!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi Elvis,

I don't use the OPK's so I cant really comment.

wishing you lots of good luck and baby dust :dust:


----------



## Mystique26

Hi, may I join too? Congratulations to those who got their BFP's. And to us who are still in the journey of TTC, I'm hoping we also get our BFP's soon. 

This 2WW is driving me nuts and I really hate waiting. Can someone help me with the math? Not sure of my 1st day of AF and O day. Last Jan 7th, I had a few spotting then none on the 8th. It came back full force on the 9th. So I'm not sure when my last AF was: 7th or 9th. Not also sure if im on 11 or 12 DPO. My next AF may be sometime 5th or 6th but last night, I had a very light brown spotting. I'm hoping it's IB and not AF. What do you think? Need someone's advise. Anyone?


----------



## manchester1

bloomin eck cant believe this post is still going!!
well to remind you i thought i ovulated on nov 17th coz of pos opks and ewcm etc....

and did numerous hpt all negative and have been umming and ahhhing for 3 months and voila my period arrived today. horrifically long cycle maybe? god nos! got appt with fertility specialist next week.......


----------



## Kelly9

yay or period showing manchester. You might have gotten a pos opk then not ovulated till much later, thats what it's sounding like it does happen. 

mystique you always count the first day of your period as the first day with full flow not spotting so I would say your last af was on the 9th if I understood you correctly. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Mystique26

Kelly9 said:


> mystique you always count the first day of your period as the first day with full flow not spotting so I would say your last af was on the 9th if I understood you correctly. Good luck this cycle!


Thanks Kelly9. Yes full flow was on the 9th. Regular 28CD. Although I'm starting to lose hope. Had another brown spotting today and I'm thinking it might be AF. :sad2:


----------



## Kelly9

hang in there you never know. It took my husband and me 16 cycles/just over 1.5 years to conceive with extreme male factor infertility and we managed it naturally so there is always hope. It may just take some time.


----------



## Nixnax

I gave in to temptation today and POAS!! It was of course a BFN! 

I'm super tired but that could be anything! I'm gonna try and wait until AF due date until i do it again, i get too disappointed lol!


----------



## gumb69

best of luck to you ladies in the 2 ww.
elvis - try going by your cm and not relying on the opk so much. if it's ewcm/stretchy you are fertile and getting ready to ovulate.
try and have :sex: before your ewcm so that the :spermy: is sitting there and waiting.
you can ovulate early/later every month, not every month is the same, loads of things can affect it stress/diet/exercise/travel so dont' worry.
mystique i was going to say the same thing about full flow being your first day being AF and not spotting

afm- still waiting on my hcg levels. "work to rule " in the hospital so hopefully i'll find out on monday, i hope they have nosedived. i would LOVE it if they were zero then i'm just waiting for AF.
oh and IVF 7 weeks on friday, cycle pleeease kick back in !!!
xxx


----------



## keyahopes

Hi everyone, 

Hope I can add to this seemingly endless thread!! We started TTC #1 Nov 09 and this is my 4th cycle. I am in my TWW and I must have googled "early pregnancy symptoms" for the Nth time and read and reread various posts. I am only 6 DPO and soo frustrated already! :shrug: I know, I should keep my chin up and hope for the best. Friends getting pregnant on their "first try" and family members wondering aloud as to why we don't have kids after 5.5 yrs of marriage isn't helping much either. So thought I would trouble all ye sweet ladies! Cheers to tons of BFPs this month.

Keya,
Me(28),DH(31), TTC #1


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome to all the new ladies here in the tww! :hugs:

Hope your stay here is short and sweet!

ttc is the most stressful thing I have ever done! I have googled a whole load of ttc words and phrases so don't worry about all that stuff. If you have a question please feel free to ask as one us ladies have probably asked it or know the answer.

Hope your all having a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Melsue129

Gumb - best of luck to you honey... I have all my fingers and toes crossed... You deserve to have that lil bean that you long for..... Big Hugs.

Welcome to the newbies!!!!! Hang in there and dont stress it will happen!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome newbies and good luck!

Gumb! I just know the witch will show before then I have hope! and all will work out and you'll have your little IVF baby in no time. I hope your levels have dropped to. Did they tell you how high they were when all this happened so you know where you were starting from?


----------



## inkdchick

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies here in the tww! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your stay here is short and sweet!
> 
> ttc is the most stressful thing I have ever done! I have googled a whole load of ttc words and phrases so don't worry about all that stuff. If you have a question please feel free to ask as one us ladies have probably asked it or know the answer.
> 
> Hope your all having a wonderful Wednesday!

Ok here goes i am in my 2ww, and am 6dpo , yesterday at 5dpo i had cramping low down, have a swollen stomach, constipated, sore boobs, peeing loads, constantly wet (sorry tmi) and have a loss of apetite one minute and then hungry the next , only had slight nausea last night and again when i woke this morning. I ovulated on the 30th jan and had a sharp pain on left that day so hopefully it was eggy releasing !, i am a 24 day cycle so next period is due on 12th feb. Did you have any of this early before you got your BFP - HELP i only have 8 days to wait but its driving me nuts HELP please !!!!
tina


----------



## cc91709

I have been all over this website for the past few weeks trying to find a good group of gals with simmiliar concern. I hope no one minds if I pop in here. I am guessing I am due for my period today (this would be cd 28), No sign yet just light cramping mostly on one side. DH and I are going for #2. The last normal period I had was just before I got pregnant with my son, 2008, after I had my son I developed a thyroid problem and had a period every ten days for about three months. Started the proper dose and thank god they stopped. Discontinued bc in Oct, had AF then nothing till Jan 8 so heres to hoping my body is back to normal.


----------



## Csunshine013

inkdchick said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies here in the tww! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your stay here is short and sweet!
> 
> ttc is the most stressful thing I have ever done! I have googled a whole load of ttc words and phrases so don't worry about all that stuff. If you have a question please feel free to ask as one us ladies have probably asked it or know the answer.
> 
> Hope your all having a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> Ok here goes i am in my 2ww, and am 6dpo , yesterday at 5dpo i had cramping low down, have a swollen stomach, constipated, sore boobs, peeing loads, constantly wet (sorry tmi) and have a loss of apetite one minute and then hungry the next , only had slight nausea last night and again when i woke this morning. I ovulated on the 30th jan and had a sharp pain on left that day so hopefully it was eggy releasing !, i am a 24 day cycle so next period is due on 12th feb. Did you have any of this early before you got your BFP - HELP i only have 8 days to wait but its driving me nuts HELP please !!!!
> tinaClick to expand...

Ok so everything you said could be considered early pg symptoms. I didn't have any cramping I just had this huge implatation drop at 6dpo. I didn't have any sickness until later and my tummy was bloated and my boobs were defo sore.

Good luck hun!

Welcome cc91709 hope your stay here is short and sweet!


----------



## inkdchick

Csunshine013 said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies here in the tww! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your stay here is short and sweet!
> 
> ttc is the most stressful thing I have ever done! I have googled a whole load of ttc words and phrases so don't worry about all that stuff. If you have a question please feel free to ask as one us ladies have probably asked it or know the answer.
> 
> Hope your all having a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> Ok here goes i am in my 2ww, and am 6dpo , yesterday at 5dpo i had cramping low down, have a swollen stomach, constipated, sore boobs, peeing loads, constantly wet (sorry tmi) and have a loss of apetite one minute and then hungry the next , only had slight nausea last night and again when i woke this morning. I ovulated on the 30th jan and had a sharp pain on left that day so hopefully it was eggy releasing !, i am a 24 day cycle so next period is due on 12th feb. Did you have any of this early before you got your BFP - HELP i only have 8 days to wait but its driving me nuts HELP please !!!!
> tinaClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so everything you said could be considered early pg symptoms. I didn't have any cramping I just had this huge implatation drop at 6dpo. I didn't have any sickness until later and my tummy was bloated and my boobs were defo sore.
> 
> Good luck hun!
> 
> Welcome cc91709 hope your stay here is short and sweet!Click to expand...

Awwww thank you so much, i have cramping again this afternoon but its all on the left hand side , new to me ( before chemical i had cramping all over lower abdomen so perhaps this one is here to stay !! :shrug: :happydance::happydance:)


----------



## Csunshine013

FXD for you inkdchick!:thumbup:


----------



## cc91709

I tested today, of course bfn. I swear my heart dorps to my stomach everytime. I was working on the assumption that my af would start today but not even a dot. I did get really tired and freezing cold, Im going to try and be patient and wait at least till next wed befor trying again...sick of wasting money. I know I should be able to tell if Im preg because I have been, But I swear, I didnt feel a thing until he started to move, than as he got bigger heartburn hell!!!!


----------



## gumb69

best of luck ladies x


----------



## gumb69

dmn- are you ok? why does your status say you are feeling dead?
i checked and cant' see you have a journal.
ladies is she ok?xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Well af is due tomorrow. before my last 3 af's my nipples and bb's have really hurt. I don't feel a thing at the moment. The last 3 days I have felt sick at bang on 5pm everyday!!! I tested on friday after feeling really sick but it was BFN??

I'm getting very impatient now!


----------



## gumb69

nixnax don't worry their might not be enough hcg in your system just yet. test again tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## Nixnax

thank you gumb69.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Jennifer8

Anyone else on the 2ww? I got a positive ovulation test this month so fingers crossed.

Baby dust to all! 

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb I am pretty sure she is ok.


----------



## dmn1156

gumb i am fine apart from the fact i have totally done too much this last few days and it was the closest thing to wiped out i could find i have been redecorating and the carpet was being laid today also and it led to the need to do a couple of 3am bedtimes due to needing to get the paintwork finished and well i absolutely ache from head to toe but all done now and i am really pleased with it and i am totally relaxing for the next few days how are you doing at the moment


----------



## gumb69

thank goodness you are ok.
3am are you well in the head
xx
i'm doing ok thanks hospital called me back to come in on tuesday,i'm not supposed to go back until 1st march for my post d &c check up, so i'm thinking something must have showed up from the histology (test tissue from d &c)
so 4pm tuesday we will find out. x


----------



## dmn1156

generally im right in the head lol but with a 3 year old running around it left me little time to do the painting that needed doing so it became a bit of a nightmare but am so relieved that it is finished now and the carpet is down and i can relax for a couple of days and take my time with the rest of the things that need doing. your flower arrangement looks great you have a natural flare i think


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Another snow day here in the midsouth (mississippi), and I love it! Im a teacher, so this is great:thumbup:!I am 8 days away from testing and I can tell you that my PMA is so LOW!:nope: Maybe 6dpo is too early to feel any symptoms? I dont know, but I probably dont need to symptom spot anyway. Anywho, glad to see all of you ladies doing well.

NixNax, I hope you get that BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! Another snow day here in the midsouth (mississippi), and I love it! Im a teacher, so this is great:thumbup:!I am 8 days away from testing and I can tell you that my PMA is so LOW!:nope: Maybe 6dpo is too early to feel any symptoms? I dont know, but I probably dont need to symptom spot anyway. Anywho, glad to see all of you ladies doing well.
> 
> NixNax, I hope you get that BFP!:hugs:


Get the PMA up!

:witch: due to today, but hasn't arrived yet. did a test and :bfn:
but as long as the :witch: doesn't show i'll keeping my fingers, legs and everything crossed!! :thumbup: I don't feel like it's on the way like a normally do!

:dust:


----------



## gumb69

Pma pma pma xx


----------



## Csunshine013

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!

That was my signature for a long time so I will lend it out now! It's an awesome feeling!:thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

:witch: arrived with none of the usual symptoms BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nixnax said:


> :witch: arrived with none of the usual symptoms BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Im so sorry to hear this!:nope: I hope you get that BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nixnax said:


> :witch: arrived with none of the usual symptoms BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

So sorry the cow bag got you! :hugs:

Hope this cycle is yours!:thumbup:


----------



## trollydolly

7dpo and got a real nervous/anxious feeling in my stomach!!
(or maybe this is bub making itself known!)
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

trollydolly said:


> 7dpo and got a real nervous/anxious feeling in my stomach!!
> (or maybe this is bub making itself known!)
> xx

I hope so. Im 8dpo and I had that feeling yesterday. More of a crampy feeling. Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

good luck in the 2 ww ladies xx


----------



## Nixnax

Csunshine013 said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> :witch: arrived with none of the usual symptoms BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So sorry the cow bag got you! :hugs:
> 
> Hope this cycle is yours!:thumbup:Click to expand...


:haha: you said cow bag, that's my favourite insult!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nixnax said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> :witch: arrived with none of the usual symptoms BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So sorry the cow bag got you! :hugs:
> 
> Hope this cycle is yours!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: you said cow bag, that's my favourite insult!!:happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

One of the ladies on here Cazd always used it and I just loved it and being from the states you don't hear it so I say it when I can. LOL

Hope all you other ladies in the tww are doing well and fxd that the cow bag stays away!!! LOL


----------



## VictoriaLc

Hey everyone! Yes, Im about to be one of those random annoying women that decide to randomly pop into a thread and ask about her symptoms! Even though the same question has been asked already 50 times. haha. 

So about a week & half ago, I had a POSITIVE blue dye test. However, it showed up at 1min & 40 seconds. Its STILL blue, not an evap. Then I took 2 First Response one the next day and one a few days later.. both negative. If I concieved it wouldnt have been very long ago. I had a very light period the end of January... nothing like my normal period, very light, very short, no cramps, no sore breasts, not even pms mood swings! The past few days my breasts have been throbbing, i have twinges and period like cramps in my lower stomache, pelvic region area, headaches, VERY dizzy and lightheaded, and I feel like crying over the smallest of things! & I can literally smell EVERYTHING. If I wasnt TTC I would definately be running to the bathroom to check if my period was coming. But the first responses HPTs are negative!! & I dont trust blue dyes!


So Im very very confused. 



please.. any opinions?? =)


----------



## VictoriaLc

Hey everyone! Yes, Im about to be one of those random annoying women that decide to randomly pop into a thread and ask about her symptoms! Even though the same question has been asked already 50 times. haha. 

So about a week & half ago, I had a POSITIVE blue dye test. However, it showed up at 1min & 40 seconds. Its STILL blue, not an evap. Then I took 2 First Response one the next day and one a few days later.. both negative. If I concieved it wouldnt have been very long ago. I had a very light period the end of January... nothing like my normal period, very light, very short, no cramps, no sore breasts, not even pms mood swings! The past few days my breasts have been throbbing, i have twinges and period like cramps in my lower stomache, pelvic region area, headaches, VERY dizzy and lightheaded, and I feel like crying over the smallest of things! & I can literally smell EVERYTHING. If I wasnt TTC I would definately be running to the bathroom to check if my period was coming. But the first responses HPTs are negative!! & I dont trust blue dyes!


So Im very very confused. 



please.. any opinions?? =)


----------



## dmn1156

try another brand but the frer are meant to be the better ones or you could wait a few more days and see af shows up and if not go see your gp


----------



## Csunshine013

I would try maybe an Answer brand that's the one I always used!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Yall!:hugs:

For all the ladies with BFP, did you all get any cramping before you tested? I have mild/medium abdominal cramping and lots of CM. It has started yesterday and still today?? I am 10-11dpo, and plan to test in 4 days. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes I had cramping for a few days before af was due. 

FXD for you mrsckbrown!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

yup i had seom cramping too! :dust: good luck!
victoria I don't trust the blue dye brands either - frer tend to be very good, I would test again with one of those :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfn: for me!:growlmad::growlmad: I guess AF is running late! On to month 12. I feel like giving up because it seems it will never happen. Honestly, I love God but I am really upset with Him right now. So unfair!:nope::cry:


----------



## mommyof2boys

Hey ladies I was wonder if any of yall check ur cervix I know ur not supposed to but I do any was 8 dpo and my cervix is always tilted back where I cant feel the opening but today I can kinda soft but low and far back ...I would love to hear yalls comments


----------



## mrskcbrown

BFN again:-(


----------



## gumb69

oh mrs ckbrown maybe you had a late implanter.
don't give up hun, i'm 22+ months and not giving up, so come on hun pmaXXXXXX


----------



## Kelly9

Hey gumb how you doing these days? Looking forward to your IVF? It's coming up soon! Yay!!!!


----------



## gumb69

oh kelly a baby boy, congratulations xx
i forgot all about your gender scan. any names? or is it a secret
IVF will have to be pushed back till the doctor gives us the go ahead as i had a partial molar pregnancy.
i reckonAF is on her way though. never thought i would be pleased to say it xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yup a boy. And no, no names yet it's quite frustrating we're having a heck of time, it's kind of got me down a little. We will be keeping it a secret when we choose but I might tell BnB gals. 

I am glad your af is almost here, and I hope they can clear you for your ivf for the date in march! Why do you only get one try?


----------



## gumb69

we've decided to only give it one try as even though we have only been trying for two years. i've had 5 operations in my baby making area. only have one ovary and one fallopian tube left. 2 miscarriages. A year of fertility treatment. i'm on a special food diet too, so we have just decided that if the IVF doesn't work after the first try we are going to just say we are meant to have our own child and we will start the adoption process. THe IVF costs about &#8364;6-7,000 over here, then the adoption will cost about &#8364;30,000 so we have to be wise with our money so that's why only one try. I'm at the end of the road and can't go through much more so it will be adoption which will take about 3 years. x


----------



## Kelly9

That makes a lot of sense. Isn't it cheaper though when you have eggs frozen? Out here its about 12000 canadian dollars so similar to you maybe a bit cheaper for the first round and egg collection etc but if you have frozen eggs you don't go through egg collection again so it's only about 1200 to do a fet. Not much in comparison. I can't blame you though, you've been through so much. I really hope IVF works for you, will you be doing ICSI as well? If ISCI didn't work for us we were going to move onto donor sperm as adoption is to costly and our MIL was paying for our ICSI. Luckily we didn't need it though. Will more then likely go for IUI if baby number two takes a long as number 1 did. 

WHen do you find out if you can go ahead with treatment?


----------



## Mystique26

Congratulations to those who got their valentine BFP's. Hope you can rub some of your baby dust to me. :)


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi ladies, I am very new to this site and am not sure if on the rite thread, but figured you may be able to offer some advise. To tell you a little about me, i am a mother of three under 4, and although we planned to wait to try for number four things havent panned out that way!!!!

I breastfed number three for 5months and have had two periods,(25 day cycle...used to be 34!) I believe i ov'd on the 12th-13th day has had a bit of spotting and right sided pain,Anyway, me and other half did the deed a few time that week, and about 8days later (day 17ish)i had strong cramps which lasted three days and now nothing??????Could this be implantation? Am not one of these people who feels prego, so did a test today roughly 10dpo but bfn (first response), prob too early...... has anyone else had a similar experience? have you later found ur preg? when did you test?I left it really late to test with other too and had begun feeling sick etc......:wacko: Am finding the wait uber hard, as didnt want another so soon, but now it all i can think about!!!

Soz for long post...i talk alot!!!! Please help.....


----------



## Csunshine013

It could very well be implatation, I would wait a couple days and re-test! GL

The ladies and I all know what it's like to wait.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Everyone!!!

Gosh it's been forever since I've been over here. How's everyone doing. Nice to see some new names have joined. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Just discovered this team. Why did it suddenly go quiet?!

I'm in my 2ww and would love to have others to obsess with :flower:


----------



## maybebaby85

I found this really awesome thread yesterday before I registered as a member and now I can't find it (Soooo annoying) was 300 odd pages and was basically listing CD's and symptoms.. Anyone know of this thread? I am currently on CD 28 and driving myself insane with symptom spotting!! According to my ovulation app I should test in 5 days - it just seems so far away!


----------

